# A Memorial to Kreij - Gone 8 years but never forgotten- check out the latest build(s)



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

*OP update coming soon- lots of great content and projects to account for!!!  *

*Summer 2018 build and giveaway under construction- show your support!*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ne-10th-but-not-forgotten.202061/post-3854067


*Project Updates/Past Projects- see below 
*


Spoiler:  Project Updates



Holiday 2017 Giveaway- Congrats to the winners!!!
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...j-new-project-coming-soon.202061/post-3770428

Holiday 2017 PC and giveaway is OPEN (see link below for entry details)
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440

Holiday 2017 build and giveaway under construction- show your support!
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...s-to-the-winners.202061/page-109#post-3760303

Summer 2017 Giveaway- Congrats to the winners!!!
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...s-to-the-winners.202061/page-108#post-3729311

Summer 2017 Memorial Giveaway is open! (some items available worldwide- see link below (latest updates) for details)
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-summer-2017-pc-giveaway-open-enter-now-to-win.202061/page-107#post-3726129

Summer 2017 Memorial HTPC build (Specs Update- Now Ryzen powered...build/giveaway entry starting soon)
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-105#post-3719122

Summer 2017 Memorial HTPC build (Specs complete- build starting soon)
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-105#post-3717528

Summer 2017 Memorial HTPC build (under construction)
Introduction :
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ject-coming-soon.202061/page-104#post-3691057

*Spring 2017 Memorial build- Congrats to the winner. See link below for details:
Congrats to the winner:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2017-pc-giveaway-congrats-to-the-winner.202061/page-102#post-3660290
Spring 2017 Giveaway (Active):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2017-pc-giveaway-giveaway-active-see-link-in-op-for-details.202061/page-97#post-3651242
Introduction :
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2017-giveaway-build-active-show-your-support.202061/page-94#post-3638828
Build specs finalized:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2017-giveaway-build-active-show-your-support.202061/page-96#post-3647154
UPDATE- 4/9/2016 Congrats to the winners!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-79#post-3442979
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-79#post-3442986
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-79#post-3442991
UPDATE- 3/24/2016
Spring 2016 Giveaway Open- Opt in now for some great stuff!:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-open-opt-in-for-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050

Spring 2016 Giveaway Planning underway:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-build-underway-show-your-support.202061/page-62#post-3430378

*Holiday 2015 Giveaway- congrats to the winners!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-holiday-2015-giveaway-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-57#post-3388521

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-holiday-2015-giveaway-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-58#post-3388534*
*Holiday 2015 Giveaway*- starts 12/5 (ends soon so opt in now!)*
** eligible for US TPU forum members (also some prizes for EU/UK/CA)- see post for additional details*
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-holiday-2015-giveaway-active-ends-soon-so-join-now.202061/page-53#post-3381976*
*Holiday 2015 Giveaway- planning now- show your support!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-holiday-2015-build-active-show-your-support.202061/page-50#post-3377220
Summer Giveaway round 2 complete- congrats to the winners!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-summer-giveaway-round-2-finished-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-47#post-3346730
Summer Giveaway round 1 complete- Round 2 underway (ends September 18th):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-summer-giveaway-get-ready-for-round-2.202061/page-43#post-3341144

Summer Giveaway planning:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-summer-giveaway-in-planning-we-need-your-support.202061/page-39#post-3322547

Father's Day PC Giveaway- Congrats to the winners (see link below):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-fathers-day-pc-giveaway-us-eu-congrats-to-the-winners.202061/page-35#post-3297342

Father's Day PC Giveaway open now! (see below for how to enter)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-tpu-pc-giveaways-for-fathers-day-us-ca-eu.202061/page-34#post-3289778
UPDATE (4/2015)- Father's Day build ongoing
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-build-ongoing.202061/page-30#post-3270895
UPDATE (1/13/2015)- all Holiday gifts shipped. Keep watching for out next project!
UPDATE (12/29/2014) A build log has been started by @ST.o.CH detailing the case he's building for Kreij PC #1 (EU PC):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...cosmos-dean-kreij-kortenhoven-edition.208418/
UPDATE (12/25/2014) Holiday giveaway (winners announced- congrats!):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...iveaway-worldwide.202061/page-26#post-3212565
UPDATE (12/18/2014) Holiday giveaway (active):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-giveaway-soon.202061/page-24#post-3209864
UPDATE (11/28/2014)- PC #5 winner chosen. Congrats to stinger608!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ts-to-pc-5-winner.202061/page-23#post-3200519
UPDATE (11/11/2014)- PC #5 specs are nearly complete and we are preparing to give it away! See below for details:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-pc-5-in-planning.202061/page-21#post-3191983

UPDATE (10/30/2014)- PC #5 is being planned! Post in with comments, suggestions, donations, or just stop by to say hello 

UPDATE (2)- We have also opened a WCG account in Kreij's for TPU crunchers to volunteer their rigs to. The account name is TPU_remembers_Kreij and anyone interested can contact me or a Team member for details.
UPDATE- Winners chosen! Congrats to Buck_Nasty, ST.o.CH, sneekypete, and onemoar!!! *


*A Memorial to Kreij - Approaching 9 years of giveaways in his memory!!!*

  The loss of our own *Kreij* (Dean) to cancer brings to mind that everyone here will experience how this terrible disease affects us or those closest to us at some point in our lives..... *DO YOU WANT A CHANCE TO DO SOMETHING TO CHANGE THIS?*

or do you want to want to give in and let cancer continue taking our family and friends from us?

*Here's what we want to do:*

- ask the TPU community to support special PC builds and other projects to in honor of our departed member, friend, and cancer casualty- *Kreij*
- request donations from you of hardware items, funds, or other assistance that may be needed
- donate the PC builds or other goods to forum members. It's a plus if you're willing to crunch and/or fold with it to fight cancer.... However, it is 100% fine to just enjoy them in memory of Kreij

*What do we need:

All of your support and/or donations to continue to honor Kreij and keep these projects going. 

Thanks to the generousity of this community we have been giving away PC's and other goods for nearly 9 years!- Take a bow TPU!!! *



Spoiler:  PC's and other goods given away so far



* this post isn't 100% completed- lots of awesome still left to add in 

* As we approach the 9 year marker since losing our dear friend I felt it was time to remember all that we've done here in this thread over that time. I thank everyone at TPU for their kindness and trust to keep this project going!*


*Dean we still miss you Bud!!!



Kreij Memorial PC #1*
Won by @BUCK NASTY







Spoiler:  Specs



(provided by @BarbaricSoul)
Case- Thermaltake Urban T21 provided @sneekypeet
PSU- Corsair CX500 (donated by @Norton )
MB- AsRock 870 Extreme 3(received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
CPU- Amd 1055t (received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
Heat Sink- Scythe Mugen4 provided @sneekypeet
RAM- 8-16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 provided by @lilhasselhoffer
GPU- ASUS Direct CU HD7770 provided by @BarbaricSoul and @mjkmike )
HD- 250gb WD Blue donated by @t_ski
SSD- 120GB provided by @bogmali
Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit provided by @brandonwh64


Build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/

*Kreij Memorial PC #2*
Won by @ST.o.CH
Original components:





The final build!!!






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



- PC case- custom aluminum case* by @ST.o.CH
- power supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 provided by @Vinska
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu- *funded by TPU member donations*
- cpu cooler- *funded TPU by member donations*
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608


Build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/208418/

*Kreij Memorial PC #3*
Won by @sneekypeet

The final build






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



Case- Fractal Define Mini 
Mobo- Intel DH67GD 
CPU- i3-2100
Ram- 2x2GB Gskill Ripjaws 
Cooler- Phanteks PH-TC12DX
GPU- Radeon 7770
PSU- Corsair CX-430



*Kreij Memorial PC #4*
Won by @OneMoar






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



- Custom Aluminum case by @ST.o.CH
 - ASUS Maximus VI Gene motherboard
- Core i5-4670k cpu
- 2x2GB GSkill Ripjaws (DDR3-1600)
- Reeven Okeanos (dual tower cpu cooler)
- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB gpu
- Windows 7 Pro x64
- WD 2.5" 160GB Blue drive
- Corsair HX-750 psu
- 2x 120mm red LED fans (front)
- 1x 120mm red bladed fan (rear)



*Kreij Memorial PC #5*
Won by @stinger608












Spoiler:  Specs (original)



Case- BitFenix Pandora Micro-ATX Slim-Tower- donated by @sneekypeet
Motherboard- ASRocK H81M-HDS donated by @TRWOV 
CPU- Pentium G3258 donated by TPU forum member contributions
Ram- 2x2GB Mushkin (DDR3-1600) donated by @OneMoar
Cooler- Alpenfoehn Sella (92mm) donated by @sneekypeet
GPU- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB donated by @OneMoar
PSU- Corsair CX-430 donated by @sneekypeet
HDD- WD 1.0TB Blue 2.5" HDD donated by @Norton
OS- Windows 7 Ultimate donated by @stinger608
KB/Mouse- Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop donated by @stinger608



*Kreij Memorial Holiday Giveway*
A special giveaway of select hardware components donate by @Exeodus




*Holiday Winners:*



Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #1



- a Radeon HD 6970 graphics card
Winner- @Mindweaver





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #2



- a motherboard/cpu/gpu combo including:
  - Asus M5A78L motherboard
  - Phenom II B73 triple core cpu
  - Nvidia GT 620 gpu
Winner- @OneMoar





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #3



-  TWO (2) Radeon HD 5870 graphics cards
Winner(2) @Lightbulbie  and @ChaoticG8R *
*they have opted to share the prize





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #4



- a Radeon HD 6870 video card
Winner- @Norton





*Kreij Memorial PC #6 (US/CA) and #7 (EU)
* under construction- Father's Day drawing soon 



You have until June 12th at the latest so NOW's the time for your chance to win 
follow the link below for more info:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...hers-day-us-ca-eu.202061/page-34#post-3289778*



*Interested?*

*Post here to pledge your support, gear, funds, and join us to say F**k You Cancer!!!

A Special Thanks to @RCoon for getting this project moving forward*


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

*UPDATE- Winners chosen! Congrats to Buck_Nasty, ST.o.CH, and sneekypete!!! 

OK folks now that the PC builds are underway it's time to start the list of TPU members for the giveaway(s)
How do I enter?
- be a forum member as of June 1, 2014
- Be willing to enjoy the PC! Game, surf the web, post on TPU or whatever else you want to do... it's yours if you win it! 
- be willing to crunch and/or fold for TPU's Teams on the PC to help fight cancer**
* full or part-time- within your means (we understand that electricity isn't free)
*- opt in for one of the PC's by posting in this thread:
  - Examples: *"I'm in for the Kreij EU/UK PC", "Want Kreij USA PC", etc...
*- optional:* Share a story or experience you have had with Kreij or how cancer has affected your life


Spoiler:  want an extra chance to win?



The extra chance will be "Stealth" style like many of Kreij's special contests- check this spoiler often 
*- Stealth bonus 01*- Post in the thread and nominate a forum member for one of the PC builds between 6/21 and 6/23/2014... If they accept, you get an extra chance to win 
*- Update Bonus 01 extended to 6/27/2014
- Stealth bonus 02- watch the thread for the drawing *





Spoiler: Kreij EU/UK PC specs:



- PC case- custom aluminum case* by @ST.o.CH
*note- a temporary case may be utilized for startup and component testing
- power supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 provided by @Vinska
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu- funded by TPU member donations
- cpu cooler- funded TPU by member donations
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608






Spoiler: Kreij USA PC specs:



(provided by @BarbaricSoul)
Case- Thermaltake Urban T21 provided @sneekypeet
PSU- Corsair CX500 (donated by @Norton )
MB- AsRock 870 Extreme 3(received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
CPU- Amd 1055t (received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
Heat Sink- Scythe Mugen4 provided @sneekypeet
RAM- 8-16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 provided by @lilhasselhoffer
GPU- ASUS Direct CU HD7770 provided by @BarbaricSoul and @mjkmike )
HD- 250gb WD Blue donated by @t_ski
SSD- 120GB provided by @bogmali
Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit provided by @brandonwh64


Build log for the Kreij USA PC by @BarbaricSoul here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/

*The drawing will be scheduled for Sunday June 29th
*
* Details subject to change....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2014)

This is a great idea, and I'm glad some fine minds got together to put this together!  

I think a crunching and folding rig would be a beautiful idea to remember @Kreij from "Cheeseland" with, a rig that will fight along with the teams of TPU to fight cancer til that fight is finished.  I'll do what I can to help out with some aspect of the rig, and I'll be in touch with you @Norton.


*HUGE THANKS* to those that donated hardware/software/shipping.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 13, 2014)

i surely would... if i had spare piece ... i know it means nothing to write it ... but still

also during the 9th WCG anniversary i had 5 PC and every workload i did was for Cancer research ... what happened to Kreij affect me a lot ... because during that event in the middle of the contest i learnt that my nephew had a ganglion cancer, tho my nephew got lucky and went thru like a champ and overcome that ordeal ... my Crunching ability took a critical hit, likely i will never be able to crunch like i like, because of what ... because of money ofc ... my landlord said i went 1000chf above the normal electricity bill over a year ... after i had explain the situation he said he understand but he prefer to not see this happening again in the next years ...

tho i can offer my moral support and i claim loud and clear "F**K CANCER!" in the memory of all those great person like Kreij who lost their lives to that frightening thing that the cancer is! (my grandfather also died of that cause ...)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 13, 2014)

Now is this just for one super rig or any amount of rigs (big or small) we can get up and running? Then we plan on giving it out to a chosen winner who is then expected to have said rig run 24/7?

Is my understanding correct?

I take it, its for one super rig. I don't plan on donating parts, but I do have some old fans, cables and a 500 watt PSU I could part with, if that is what yall are looking for. Also once I get my water loop I'm going to start folding again.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Now is this just for one super rig or any amount of rigs (big or small) we can get up and running? Then we plan on giving it out to a chosen winner *who is then expected to have said rig run 24/7*?
> 
> Is my understanding correct?



The plan may change but the current goal is to build one special rig capable of doing a decent, or better, job of crunching and folding.

As far as running 24/7 .... everyone realizes electricity isn't free. The winner will be expected to enjoy the rig, remember where it came from/why it was built, and to crunch and/or fold within their means


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 14, 2014)

So temped to join in (I would fold for you guys with it) but I think I'll leave it to the TPU'ers. Condolences to all related to Kreij.  We recently lost dennilfloss (of nowheremom notoriety) too. Let's kick cancer right where it counts! I have a half broken 7770 I could give (it needs a bake I think) but I hope another can outdo me.


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Count me in for a $ donation


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2014)

wait what kreji is gone ? 
I knew he had cancer ... but dam ..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay, who's got skills?  We need a Jeep themed case!  Start with an Antec GX 700?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a old AMD Phenom II X2 555 with mobo unlocks to x4.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, who's got skills?  We need a Jeep themed case!  Start with an Antec GX 700?



HUH ?, why the hell it need that ?, it should be for crunching not showing off..


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

AsRock said:


> HUH ?, why the hell it need that ?, it should be for crunching not showing off..


Jeep was a big jeep fan, so it's kind of like a tribute. 

Taken from the News post:


btarunr said:


> Dean also contributed to the Jeep online special interest group, and often talked about the benefits of the frugal, effective engineering Jeeps offer, in comparison to modern SUVs.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

Let me know who to paypal...when the time comes. Perhaps I can pony up for shipping, or something.

I crunch as much as I can, and I will always pick to crunch for cancer causes. I lost my Mom Jan. 2nd 2000.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

*Informational post*- here are some details on the *Mapping Cancer Markers* (WCG crunching) project:










*Project Goals* 
   Mapping Cancer Markers aims to improve and personalize cancer treatment. The project has three goals: first, to identify markers that can be used to detect cancer earlier; second, to identify high-risk cancer patients; and third, to find markers that can predict treatment response. 

Mapping Cancer Markers will also enable researchers to develop even more efficient and effective computational methods for discovering relevant patterns of markers. This could help make the use of markers in personalized medicine more practical and more broadly applicable to other cancers and other complex diseases.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/mcm1/details.do


----------



## xvi (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll put something in, Norton. I'll PM you with what I'm thinking.


----------



## a_ump (Jun 14, 2014)

AsRock said:


> I have a old AMD Phenom II X2 555 with mobo unlocks to x4.
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?, why the hell it need that ?, it should be for crunching not showing off..



I believe his idea was directed towards building something not only great in hardware specs but also appeal. After all, memorials aren't built of just random stones with names painted on them ya know?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2014)

And once again we see how this awesome community can come together to kick cancer right in the ass!!! This is such an epic win!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 14, 2014)

Count me in with an MSI H87M-G43

Norton, YGPM


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Count me in with an MSI H87M-G43
> 
> Norton, YGPM




This thread is only about 3 hrs old and we have about 1/3 of the parts already! 
*
Parts list (*from the OP*): 
-* PC case
- power supply
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu
- cpu cooler
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card
- HDD/SSD
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608
- additional parts, shipping help, a few $$$, games, software, just about anything will help out*...
*note- any donated items that are not used will be returned to the TPU community, given to a suitable/appropriate charity, etc..


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

Count me in for some kind of PP payment for a little help on shipping on an item of hardware.  That way someone donating doesn't have to sport the shipping themselves.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2014)

I have the cpu cooler.


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 14, 2014)

www.whale.to/v/rife.html

Royal Rife already did back in the 1930s and his work was supressed. Good luck because Cancer is an industry of profit.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> www.whale.to/v/rife.html
> 
> Royal Rife already did back in the 1930s and his work was supressed. Good luck because Cancer is an industry of profit.



Then....You may see yourself out of the thread, thanks.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 14, 2014)

Someone could arm-wrestle cadaveca into giving up the 4790 he just reviewed


----------



## SaltyFish (Jun 14, 2014)

How about a 6950?

Norton, YGPM.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

SaltyFish said:


> How about a 6950?
> 
> Norton, YGPM.



Replied- Thanks! 

*note- a Radeon 7770 or GTX 650/650Ti and up are currently the preferred cards for gpu folding....


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 14, 2014)

I think someone was selling a 270 for ~120

EDIT: NVM, it's sold already


----------



## johnspack (Jun 14, 2014)

Guess I'm already in...  I fold purely for cancer research.   Hope this gets more doing the same!


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

Bow said:


>



Love the sig!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2014)

@Norton pm me some PayPal email or something and let me know how much you need for your preferred GPU/CPU.

Only just got around to seeing this thread, and I'm already absolutely dumbfounded how generous people are being, and it's barely been a day. A huge applause to everybody around here, truly one of the best and most generous forums around!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Norton, you want the rig I'm building? I was planning on running it as a cruncher under my name for a little while, but if you want it for this, it's yours.

And for those of you that don't know about what I'm building, it consists of -

CPU- Amd 1055t (received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
Heat Sink- Scythe Mugen4 (not sure exactly who this is from, @Norton secured it for me for the build)
MB- AsRock 870 Extreme 3(received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
RAM- tbd
GPU- ASUS Direct CU HD7770 (donated to me by @mjkmike )
PSU- Corsair CX500 (donated by @Norton )
HD- 250gb WD Blue donated by @t_ski
Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit (provided by @brandonwh64 )
Case- Thermaltake Urban T21(not sure exactly who this is from, @Norton secured it for me for the build)

edited to show who donated what for this build


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> @Norton pm me some PayPal email or something and let me know how much you need for your preferred GPU/CPU.
> 
> Only just got around to seeing this thread, and I'm already absolutely dumbfounded how generous people are being, and it's barely been a day. A huge applause to everybody around here, truly one of the best and most generous forums around!





BarbaricSoul said:


> Hey Norton, you want the rig I'm building? I was planning on running it as a cruncher under my name for a little while, but if you want it for this, it's yours.
> 
> And for those of you that don't know about what I'm building, it consists of -
> 
> ...



 YHPM's


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> YHPM's



so do you


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> YHPM's



Apparently I don't


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 14, 2014)

I would like to participate on this by making a case for the rig in aluminum sheet.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

Also, I've been watching this thread for a couple days- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-got-a-speeding-ticket.202006/

Want it?

Oh and for anyone that doesn't understand *FUCK CANCER*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> I would like to participate on this by making a case for the rig in aluminum sheet.



Am I understanding you correctly, you want to make and donate a custom made aluminum case? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 14, 2014)

As you know I have extra CPU coolers Ill shoot you a PM in a few Norton


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> I would like to participate on this by making a case for the rig in aluminum sheet.





With @ST.o.CH donating a custom aluminum case from the EU and @BarbaricSoul donating a nearly complete rig in the USA it looks like we can build 2 tribute rigs and donate one to each area (USA and EU/UK)

Are there any objections to this?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


>


feelings shared ... THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## patrico (Jun 14, 2014)

ive got a http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_3870_SCS3/         hanging around, be more than happy to donate it if it any use to the cause


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> With @ST.o.CH donating a custom aluminum case from the EU and @BarbaricSoul donating a nearly complete rig in the USA it looks like we can build 2 tribute rigs and donate one to each area (USA and EU/UK)
> 
> Are there any objections to this?



not from me (btw, the rig will be 100% complete when shipped)


----------



## patrico (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> With @ST.o.CH donating a custom aluminum case from the EU and @BarbaricSoul donating a nearly complete rig in the USA it looks like we can build 2 tribute rigs and donate one to each area (USA and EU/UK)
> 
> Are there any objections to this?


 
thats a great idea


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> With @ST.o.CH donating a custom aluminum case from the EU and @BarbaricSoul donating a nearly complete rig in the USA it looks like we can build 2 tribute rigs and donate one to each area (USA and EU/UK)
> 
> Are there any objections to this?


More is better.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

*Thanks to the generousity of this community we have two PC's under construction (one for the USA and one for the EU) more details TBA 
*
Need to go out for a few hours- will update the OP when I return... please PM @RCoon in the meantime if you have any donations for the EU rig


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2014)

As an additional note, @Norton has just mentioned that all parts in the original OP are for the EU rig, thanks to @BarbaricSoul . Let me know if you're a cruncher in the EU and happy to accept the rig for your WCG fleet. Also let me know if you'd like to donate any parts but need help with shipping


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of folding for cancer and HIV. Especially because these two are the most evil diseases and because a lot of people that i know had cancer. I'm not doing it 24/7, but i've been doing it for several months, some of it even on GPU and 8 threads for a massive compute power. I often fire up Rosetta@home/CommunityGrid and run it for month or two. Small, bu contribution non the less.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> As an additional note, @Norton has just mentioned that all parts in the original OP are for the EU rig, thanks to @BarbaricSoul . Let me know if you're a cruncher in the EU and happy to accept the rig for your WCG fleet. Also let me know if you'd like to donate any parts but need help with shipping



I'd love to start my crunching "career" for such a great cause, but alas I'm a bit restricted at the moment, which prevents me from crunching enough for the sheer worth of the cause. But if there's something else I can do or something I can donate that can help out in memory of this TPU community advocate, please tell me 

Layton


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Thanks to the generousity of this community we have two PC's under construction (one for the USA and one for the EU) more details TBA
> *
> Need to go out for a few hours- will update the OP when I return... please PM @RCoon in the meantime if you have any donations for the EU rig


What a great community we have
Bill -Let me know if you need some cash to buy parts or to help pay for shipping costs.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

the HD in the system I'm donating is a 250gb WD Blue, provided by @t_ski


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2014)

I dont care to win anything but i will contribute my 8 cores to crunching/folding obce it is complete.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 14, 2014)

I can only give my thanks to all team members and TPU for this.

@BarbaricSoul  just PM me if you would like help with shipping or any thing.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2014)

Also, besides the Windows 7 key (Pro) that I have I also can supply a 500 gig Seagate drive.

Also, about a year ago, I won a Zalman MS800 tower case in a WCG challenge that was donated by our own awesome SneekyPeet! It is in the full retail box. If it is needed I will surely donate it as well. 

I will PM Norton the info on this.

I am also in contact with a local computer shop owner; a friend of mine, to see if he can spare another Win 7 Pro key and/or some other parts.


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the HD in the system I'm donating is a 250gb WD Blue, provided by @t_ski



Add on a pair of *60GB SSD's* courtesy of @bogmali


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Add on a pair of *60GB SSD's* courtesy of @bogmali



Oh my, what a champ!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

*The USA rig is pretty much set (waiting for some info on ram) but we need some pieces for the EU one....

EU PC Parts list:*
- PC case- custom aluminum case by @ST.o.CH
- *power supply*- 500w or better
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- *cpu- socket 1150* (i5/i7 preferred)
- *cpu cooler*- mid-high end air or water
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608
- additional parts, shipping help, a few $$$, games, software, just about anything will help out*...
*note- any donated items that are not used will be returned to the TPU community, given to a suitable/appropriate charity, etc..

Post or PM if you want to put something in towards this one or just send a little bit of funds via paypal, etc...

EDIT- OP updated


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

I think it's amazing what the good people of TPU have done in under 24 hours!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Oh my, what a champ!



Its the least I could do.......especially for a fellow (and loved) moderator.....Norton if the RAM falls through-I have it covered!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2014)

7770 has been purchased, just a CPU/Cooler combo and PSU to go! 

I do recall somebody mentioning CPU coolers going spare?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 7770 has been purchased, just a CPU/Cooler combo and PSU to go!
> 
> I do recall somebody mentioning CPU coolers going spare?




Yep, it was crazyeyereaper:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ans-to-cure-cancer.202061/page-2#post-3123167


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 7770 has been purchased, just a CPU/Cooler combo and PSU to go!
> 
> I do recall *somebody mentioning CPU coolers* going spare?



A decent cooler shouldn't be too hard to find- OP updated to include the 7770


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like I'm late to the party to donate parts for the USA rig, but I'd be glad to provide some funds. Tell me what 's needed.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Looks like I'm late to the party to donate parts for the USA rig, but I'd be glad to provide some funds. Tell me what 's needed.



YGPM 

***EDIT*- if anyone else wants to contribute funds via paypal, etc... please PM me


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Looks like I'm late to the party to donate parts for the USA rig, but I'd be glad to provide some funds. Tell me what 's needed.



the USA rig needs RAM still


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the USA rig needs RAM still



Working on it


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Working on it



How many slots do we have?  I can swing at least 8 GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz @ 9-9-9-24.  If we've got a bit longer I can supply all 4 matched sticks.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> How many slots do we have?  I can swing at lets 8 GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz @ 9-9-9-24.  If we've got a bit longer I can supply all 4 matched sticks.



4 slots

This is the board going in the computer for anyone asking- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157198

Time wise, I honestly don't know. I guess that is up to RCoon and Norton.

Once the HD from @t_ski gets here, I'm going to assemble the system using one of the sticks of RAM from my 2600k system and get it up and running for this little event we have going on. I'll add the SSDs from @bogmali and whatever RAM is donated when those items arrive.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 15, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 4 slots
> 
> This is the board going in the computer for anyone asking- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157198
> 
> ...



I'm assuming that the quoted RAM would be acceptable then?  By a bit of time I mean Tuesday the 17th.  I can move some things around, and free up all four 4 GB sticks by then.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> How many slots do we have?  I can swing at lets 8 GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz @ 9-9-9-24.  If we've got a bit longer I can supply all 4 matched sticks.



Would be great if you could help out with the ram!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Would be great if you could help out with the ram!



Shoot me a PM with where it's going.  

Wish I could do more.  Kreij's memory is worth honoring, and kicking Cancer's a$$ is always worth it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm assuming that the quoted RAM would be acceptable then?  By a bit of time I mean Tuesday the 17th.  I can move some things around, and free up all four 4 GB sticks by then.



It should be just fine.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Shoot me a PM with where it's going.
> 
> Wish I could do more.  Kreij's memory is worth honoring, and kicking Cancer's a$$ is always worth it.



ygpm incoming


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 15, 2014)

I can prolly paypal some money over to help cover some shipping costs


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 15, 2014)

Fans needed for the custom case? I got 3 *headerless* 92 mm fans lying about (could not get them fixed myself), and 2 120mm fans up for donation  as well.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't have any suitable parts for donation, but count me in if you need cash.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Fans needed for the custom case? I got 3 *headerless* 92 mm fans lying about (could not get them fixed myself), and 2 120mm fans up for donation  as well.



The 120 fans would be cool for sure, I have no idea how the custom case is going to look in all fairness, but I'm certain it will have a couple of fan grills!

Just a quick edit, we're not in any particular time trial to get this all finished within a few days. It would be best to take our time, then we have more chance of getting the parts that would be best for crunching, not to mention that the custom case might indeed take some time to actually build!

We do of course still need an eu cruncher volunteer.

And all these people sending money for postage probably don't realise that all that money combined can buy a crazy beastly processor by now


----------



## patrico (Jun 15, 2014)

I could run the machine for severly hours say 4/5 hours a day for most of the week, if thats any good, im based in Ireland,  im a cruncher virgin and i dont know if that matters, im more than happy to help if noone else can, cheers,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 15, 2014)

OK, just saw this donation thread, and I'm too late it appears.  What can I do?  Any needs not met yet, such as postage, rtc, since it looks like the rigs are nearly complete.  I just gave someone else 8 GB of DDR3 yesterday, and that looks like the one part needed on the U.S. side.  So, please let me know @Norton


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 15, 2014)

i have 2 spare 120mm fans that i can donate for eu rig.
can help with postage and some games too but after 10th of July


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I can prolly paypal some money over to help cover some shipping costs


 


Black Panther said:


> I don't have any suitable parts for donation, but count me in if you need cash.


 


rtwjunkie said:


> OK, just saw this donation thread, and I'm too late it appears.  What can I do?  Any needs not met yet, such as postage, rtc, since it looks like the rigs are nearly complete.  I just gave someone else 8 GB of DDR3 yesterday, and that looks like the one part needed on the U.S. side.  So, please let me know @Norton


 


ne6togadno said:


> i have 2 spare 120mm fans that i can donate for eu rig.
> can help with postage and some games too but after 10th of July


 
Any donations towards these rigs are more than welcome- drop me or @RCoon a PM if you want to contribute any of the parts or a paypal contribution. We are currently set on the USA PC but could use a CPU, CPU cooler, and a PSU for the EU PC. We currently have a few folks that have made paypal contributions and are close to be being able to purchase some of the remaining parts for the EU PC!

*Thanks again to this great community for all that you are doing to help this cause!*


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 15, 2014)

If things go fine, I might be able to secure a 7870 for the EU PC. Sounds good?

I'll let you know if it goes through. Might need financial help for this one, though. I'd expect it to be about $140, shipped.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> If things go fine, I might be able to secure a 7870 for the EU PC. Sounds good?
> 
> I'll let you know if it goes through. Might need financial help for this one, though. I'd expect it to be about $140, shipped.



I think we already have a 7770 paid for and on its way from @RCoon....


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 15, 2014)

Disregard then. What's missing? CPU and PSU?


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Disregard then. What's missing? CPU and PSU?



CPU, cooler, and PSU...


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jun 16, 2014)

If needed, I can spare a OCZ Vendetta II with it's 120mm fan, then another Zalman 120mm fan and a 140mm from the Define R4, can pay for shipping in the EU. 
The cooler is for the 775 socket, but I guess you can change the brackets to fit on a 1150. PM if these parts are of interest


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

MustSeeMelons said:


> If needed, I can spare a OCZ Vendetta II with it's 120mm fan, then another Zalman 120mm fan and a 140mm from the Define R4, can pay for shipping in the EU.
> The cooler is for the 775 socket, but I guess you can change the brackets to fit on a 1150. PM if these parts are of interest



Appreciate the offer. The cooler doesn't fit on 1150, so we'd have to find some 1150 brackets that work with it. Brief googling shows people trying to drop these on 1150 with no avail, I'll look into some adapter brackets for now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2014)

The OCZ Vendetta II is a re-badged Xigmatek SD1283, if that helps.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 16, 2014)

I would suggest an AIO for the EU rig just for shipping purposes. Cant imagine hanging


thebluebumblebee said:


> The OCZ Vendetta II is a re-badged Xigmatek SD1283, if that helps.



You have that sort of backwards, the Xig was the clone for the original OCZ design
AIO offer for EU PC sent 

@Norton I do not need credit for those parts, you all paid for them!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 16, 2014)

How did I miss this thread?  Oh... it was a busy weekend!

I'm in to donate some $ - who's the recipient? Edit...nevermind, I see Nortons post above.

Quite a list of parts already generated, wow!


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> How did I miss this thread?  Oh... it was a busy weekend!
> 
> *I'm in to donate some $* - who's the recipient? Edit...nevermind, I see Nortons post above.
> 
> Quite a list of parts already generated, wow!



Drop me a PM if you want to make a contribution- I'll make sure it gets to where it needs to go 

*UPDATE:*
We are starting to make a list of the *USA* and *UK/EU* members that are *interested in receiving one of these PC's*.... Currently, *we are using the names entered into the first and third selection in the poll* for this thread. *If you want to be included please vote in the appropriate section in the poll**
*If you need to change your vote please PM me so I can update the list


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2014)

Norton since my cooler isn't needed pm me with what else you may need.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 17, 2014)

We are currently gathering fans through PM and postage for the EU rig. We are almost done there I believe.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

@Vinska has been a champ and donated a 650W PSU!


We're all but done, just need a CPU, and we're almost at our target with money donations. I believe somebody might be dropping into a microcenter once we've got enough for an i7 or a Xeon


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 17, 2014)

I meant almost done when it comes to fans.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I meant almost done when it comes to fans.



Well still much appreciated that you guys are working with ST.o.CH on the case!


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2014)

*UPDATE!

With the latest donations we are nearly finished, psu has been found and we have enough donations for a cpu and cooler on the EU PC:

Kreij EU PC parts list:*
- PC case- custom aluminum case* by @ST.o.CH
*note- a temporary case will be utilized for startup and component testing
- power supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 provided by @Vinska
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu- *funded by TPU member donations*
- cpu cooler- *funded TPU by member donations*
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608
- additional parts, shipping help, a few $$$, games, software, just about anything will help out*...

Any further paypal donations will help make sure shipping expenses are covered and/or allow us to get a better cpu.

*Thanks again to everyone for their support!!!*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 17, 2014)

this is how everyone here should feel seeing what they achieved in a so little time frame... 








obviously picked the video because of Kreij and many other avatar... 
CHEERS! AND OF COURSE F**K CANCER!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 17, 2014)

I plan to Donate a small amount, but I can't get a 3rd PC at home now, I do not have the place for it. I will let someone else crunch with it  but I will dedicate a computer for cure cancer.

F*ck cancer!

P.S. Norton PM me what I need to do


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2014)

@Norton: you mentioned that you still need could use "_additional parts, shipping help, a few $$$, games, software, just about anything will help out_".
Can you elaborate?  What type of software...what kind of additional parts...how do you want games, as Steam codes? 

Since it's not such a time deadline, per RCoon earlier, I'm sure a few of us would love to help some more if you can give a better picture?  Thanks!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 17, 2014)

eu pc is in wait till custom case is ready after about 2.5 -3 weeks.
2-3 weeks isnt soo long so i dont see point to spent on temp case. we can use those money towards better cpu


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Any further paypal donations will help make sure shipping expenses are covered and/or allow us to get a better cpu.



I'm still in, had no computer time last night and may not again this evening.  Paypal is blocked at work!


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2014)

On my phone atm so posting is a little rough for me (small screen/big fingers). If we continue to get more donations we can upgrade the cpu(s), add on a nice kb and mouse, etc...

Any other ideas? Post them up


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> I'm still in, had no computer time last night and may not again this evening.  Paypal is blocked at work!



Random pages on TPU get blocked at work because of pornography, such as the Sexy Hardware Pics forums 



Norton said:


> Any other ideas? Post them up



It might be worth giving a few dollars to the cruncher, after all, they are paying the electricity bills.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 17, 2014)

im broke as fuck right now but if i could run my pc more i would


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone offering monetary donations that haven't already sent it to Norton via PayPal, his laptop is slightly borked, so PM me for his PP address (we may as well keep him as the bank on this one) and I'll send you his email address for you to make your donations.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 17, 2014)

I made a donation to Norton's PP account on behalf of Kreij, so check the PP account when you can.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

jsfitz54 said:


> I made a donation to Norton's PP account on behalf of Kreij, so check the PP account when you can.



On behalf? Did you know him IRL?


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2014)

jsfitz54 said:


> I made a donation to Norton's PP account on behalf of Kreij, so check the PP account when you can.


 
I've received the email confirmation of the donation (don't access my pp while at work)... thank you sir!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 17, 2014)

I still plan to test my 7770 for stability. They have 1 CF finger IIRC so you guys could dump it in one of the PCs. I am away from my house at the moment though so it will be 2-3 days at least. :/
7770's are really efficient though, mine pushed 40k ppd while using less than 80w back on 14.1 drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2014)

YOU CAN HAVE MY AX











All joking aside I have something else planned for a Kreij tribute. Just need to scrap together some funds. Its something he asked me to do for TPU incase he passed. Now the fucker is dead I have to make good on my word. Hes trolling me from beyond!

I just have to wait for the right time and placement.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> I've received the email confirmation of the donation (don't access my pp while at work)... thank you sir!



Another one waiting for you.  Hopefully the rig is even closer to getting a better CPU!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 18, 2014)

I just put the fans in the mail to @ST.o.CH through regular postage. Lets hope they arrive that way in a good state.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 18, 2014)

only just seen this thread. i dont have any hardware worthy of a giveaway, but get paid on friday so will see what i can donate.

hashtagfckcancer!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 18, 2014)

Coundown time to custom case as began.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 18, 2014)

case should be pink with the fight cancer ribbon ...


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 18, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> case should be pink with the fight cancer ribbon ...



I don't think Kreij had boobs.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 18, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> I don't think Kreij had boobs.


no but I think he would have gotten a kick out of it
fine make it a blue ribbon


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 18, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Coundown time to custom case as began.




You should give a link to the custom build!


----------



## patrico (Jun 18, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> You should give a link to the custom build!


 
great idea


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 18, 2014)

I was thinking to post the worklog in this thread, afterall the case is meant to be the Kreij memorial and is work in tpu and is fight agains the cancer. I see no reason to make a single thread just to show the Kreij case.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> I was thinking to post the worklog in this thread, afterall the case is meant to be the Kreij memorial and is work in tpu and is fight agains the cancer. I see no reason to make a single thread just to show the Kreij case.


 
I agree- we are in the Project logs section now anyway. I have the 2nd post in the thread reserved so I will plan on putting links to your posts in the thread there for easy reference 

Will be putting links to the other build by @BarbaricSoul there as well

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2014)

Just seen this and I'm gutted. 

RIP Dean and thanks for all the help and advice over the years, much appreciated. He was a good egg if ever there was one.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2014)

By the way, if you guys haven't seen ST.o.CH's recent case prototype build, you don't fully understand why I am *really* jealous of our EU TPU members.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> By the way, if you guys haven't seen ST.o.CH's recent case prototype build, you don't fully understand why I am *really* jealous of our EU TPU members.


Yeah, I've been following that and am also really jealous the EU guys have a chance to win a piece of his handy-work.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> By the way, if you guys haven't seen ST.o.CH's recent case prototype build, you don't fully understand why I am *really* jealous of our EU TPU members.





Random Murderer said:


> Yeah, I've been following that and am also really jealous the EU guys have a chance to win a piece of his handy-work.


Thank you guys, I'm pleased to almost finishing this " hydra".


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 18, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Thank you guys, I'm pleased to almost finishing this " hydra".



*whispers in ear* hail Hydra


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

Build log for the Kreij USA PC by @BarbaricSoul here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2014)

*OK folks now that the PC builds are underway it's time to start the list of TPU members for the giveaway(s)

How do I enter?
- be a forum member as of June 1, 2014
- Be willing to enjoy the PC! Game, surf the web, post on TPU or whatever else you want to do... it's yours if you win it! 
- be willing to crunch and/or fold for TPU's Teams on the PC to help fight cancer**
* full or part-time- within your means (we understand that electricity isn't free)
*- opt in for one of the PC's by posting in this thread:
   - Examples: *"I'm in for the Kreij EU/UK PC", "Want Kreij USA PC", etc...
*- optional:* Share a story or experience you have had with Kreij or how cancer has affected your life


Spoiler:  want an extra chance to win?



The extra chance will be "Stealth" style like many of Kreij's special contests- check this spoiler often 
*- Stealth bonus 01*- Post in the thread and nominate a forum member for one of the PC builds between 6/21 and 6/23/2014... If they accept, you get an extra chance to win 





Spoiler: Kreij EU/UK PC specs:



- PC case- custom aluminum case* by @ST.o.CH
*note- a temporary case may be utilized for startup and component testing
- power supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 provided by @Vinska
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu- funded by TPU member donations
- cpu cooler- funded TPU by member donations
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608





Spoiler: Kreij USA PC specs:



(provided by @BarbaricSoul)
Case- Thermaltake Urban T21 provided @sneekypeet
PSU- Corsair CX500 (donated by @Norton )
MB- AsRock 870 Extreme 3(received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
CPU- Amd 1055t (received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
Heat Sink- Scythe Mugen4 provided @sneekypeet
RAM- 8-16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 provided by @lilhasselhoffer
GPU- ASUS Direct CU HD7770 provided by @BarbaricSoul and @mjkmike )
HD- 250gb WD Blue donated by @t_ski
SSD- 120GB provided by @bogmali
Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit provided by @brandonwh64


*The drawing will be scheduled for Sunday June 29th
*
* Details subject to change....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2014)

Count me in for the US PC.
Cancer has affected my life hugely. Two aunts, an uncle, a cousin, a grandmother, and four friends have all had severe cancer in my lifetime. Not all of them survived. And now Kreij, an upstanding man who had some serious, some lighthearted, and often hilarious either way, posts. He had a strong sense of right and wrong, and was one of the friendliest people you'd ever meet in an (semi)anonymous setting like an online forum.
I know he had some rough times here on TPU even before his first bout with cancer, but through it all, his indomitable spirit kept us, but most importantly him, going. He was a man who either did not know how to give up, or he refused to, at one point flat saying "I don't want your pity." Anything thrown at him, he was ready for.
He was definitely a role model and a great friend. As I wipe tears from my eyes, there are just two things left for me to say: F*CK CANCER, and Dean, I miss you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2014)

*Informational post*-"Help Stanford University scientists studying Alzheimer's, Huntington's, Parkinson's, and many cancers by simply running a piece of software on your computer.  The problems we are trying to solve require so many calculations, we ask people to donate their unused computer power to crunch some of the numbers."

How to get started with Folding: Easy setup for Folding@home










Absolutely amazing computer animation of the inner life of a cell (by Harvard):









And, oh yea, I want the USA Kreij Memorial Rig.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2014)

I was under the impression you guys liked hardware pics.
There's something about a new GPU, it doesn't matter how low end it is, being able to see a shiny new one in the flesh still makes the tears run between my legs


----------



## patrico (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm in for the Kreij EU/UK PC

it took my dad too, so this is close to my heart.

the way the TPU community has come together is amazing, very touching, id love to help add anything to the fight to beat cancer


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2014)

patrico said:


> I'm in for the Kreij EU/UK PC
> 
> it took my dad too, so this is close to my heart.
> 
> the way the TPU community has come together is amazing, very touching, id love to help add anything to the fight breaking for cancer



Appreciate the offer from a fellow Irishman


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 19, 2014)

As I stated in his news thread:

"
I spent many times talking to Dean about many different things. One that I remember most was the loss of his son! He dearly dearly missed him.........Not any more, as Dean is with him now.
Oh man, this just saddens me so much its beyond words. Dean was such an awesome person. Hell, I was suppose to try and make it out to see him this year some time. Offered me a place to stay and we were going to go to dinner and hang out. 

This so brings tears to my eyes. Oh man, Dean, you will be missed dearly my friend! 

He is one of several great friends I never meet in person!"

So for sure count me in on this give away.


----------



## patrico (Jun 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Appreciate the offer from a fellow Irishman


no prob RCoon cheers man





stinger608 said:


> As I stated in his news thread:
> 
> "
> I spent many times talking to Dean about many different things. One that I remember most was the loss of his son! He dearly dearly missed him.........Not any more, as Dean is with him now.
> ...


touching man chin up @stinger608


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's a glam shot of the *USA PC* under construction 





Link to @BarbaricSoul 's build thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 19, 2014)

Count me in for the US giveaway. I haven't lost anyone close to me from cancer, but I did lose a teacher from an unknown reason. In the morning I saw her all happy and excited, after lunch, I never got to see her again.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice looking, and no doubt Kreij is grateful.  Just NEED MOAR RAM!  ; )


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah, I guess I'll go for the US PC.

Cancer has been in my life quite a few times. My grandpa passed away from it in 2008 and my dad had it in 2010-11 but beat it. Nature had to take the tough old guy a different way! :') I've seen quite a few forum members beat it or lose the battle in the end. I currently have an online friend with 8 months left. I also fold/crunch for other friends, family and acquaintances with things such as chrones and alczimers. 

I never knew Kreij personally but I remember reading his posts from long ago when I was first getting into pc's back in 2012. He seemed like an amazing guy and I was sad to see him go.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Nice looking, and no doubt Kreij is grateful.  Just NEED MOAR RAM!  ; )



It should arrive Friday.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll go for the US pc..

I lost my step father to Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma on June, 17 2003 and I lost my Grandmother last year but her Alzheimers took a few years prior...
The wife and I also lost her uncle Paul to several types of cancer....

I should be crunching now and there is honestly no reason to not other than I have nothing to remind me to do it...
If I won I'd use the machine as an HTPC DVR with network extenders to watch recorded tv on as well as a light gaming machine...
But as a DVR, that's meant for more than one room, it would be on 24/7....which would make a good cruncher if I understand it correctly...


I was in a thread with Kreij like 5 years ago and I remember trying to get him to see the negative in something stupid not even worth mentioning....he never did btw


Kreij always had contests like this....I supported them but stayed away cause I hate to win...a $5 prize is ok...but more makes me feel funny to win...basically guilty....but this can be used to help so therefor its ok..


and I can honestly say Kreij got me in one of his contests (in his name)


----------



## FX-GMC (Jun 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> *OK folks now that the PC builds are underway it's time to start the list of TPU members for the giveaway(s)
> 
> How do I enter?
> - be a forum member as of June 1, 2014
> ...



I don't want to opt-in for the PC, but if I would like to make a donation if you could PM me the information.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2014)

Probably your best bet FX is to go ahead and PM Norton regarding doing a donation. He is busy busy so it would be better if you contacted him. 

And thank you very much for offering up a donation! Every little bit helps this cause.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I don't want to opt-in for the PC, but if I would like to make a donation if you could PM me the information.


 
YGPM 

* have a few minutes to log in /check messages .... now back to work


----------



## FX-GMC (Jun 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> YGPM
> 
> * have a few minutes to log in /check messages .... now back to work



Donation sent.  

I love what you guys are doing here.  I didn't know Kreij personally, but the response of the community is very telling of his character.  Let's win this fight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I love what you guys are doing here.  I didn't know Kreij personally, but the response of the community is very telling of his character.  Let's win this fight.


If you were close enough, I'd hug you right now. This is exactly the attitude I love from TPU members, and Kreij did a great job of spreading that same feeling.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

Suggested desktop background for the PC's.....



Spoiler:  Our Hardcore Monkey Moderator



I don't think Dean would mind


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> no but I think he would have gotten a kick out of it
> fine make it a blue ribbon


well for my nephew the ribbon was yellow : symbol of some association against children's cancer (tho i hardly remember the name ... thanks to my bloody good but damn selective memory ... )



Norton said:


> *- opt in for one of the PC's by posting in this thread:
> - Examples: *"I'm in for the Kreij EU/UK PC", "Want Kreij USA PC", etc...
> *- optional:* Share a story or experience you have had with Kreij or how cancer has affected your life..



funny the "optional" is what i did 1st hand when i was the second to post here to say i could not offer much than my morale support and declining the giveaway  either i can see in the future ... or my 1st post influenced the "optional"


----------



## johnspack (Jun 21, 2014)

I applaud this effort.  I'm poor as dirt,  and would normally apply for any free give away,  but I already have a folding computer that I built,  although I need to upgrade my folding card....  I want to see someone else start folding or crunching too.  Both my father and mother were taken by cancer,  so this is a huge cause for me.  My grandmother who I never met also died of cancer.   Please,  whoever gets these computers,   remember your oath,  and give to cancer research.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Suggested desktop background for the PC's.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 That is a great shot of Dean!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 22, 2014)

I just noticed that the EU rig is going to be crafted by a compatriot. w00t!
Sick style and perfect for cancer battling!


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2014)

We're choosing the PC winners next Sunday.... you have until then to get your name on the list


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2014)

I personally thing that @Arjai would be an excellent nomination for one of the rigs! All the hard work Arjai does doing the point updates and being one awesome Team TPU WCG member!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I personally thing that Arjai would be an excellent nomination for one of the rigs! All the hard work Arjai does doing the point updates and being one awesome Team TPU WCG member!



*cough cough*


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2014)

I forgot put myself in for a PC- *in for the USA PC*

and I'll nominate @t77snapshot for a chance too.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> I forgot put myself in for a PC- *in for the USA PC*
> 
> and I'll nominate @t77snapshot for a chance too.


Can we nominate @W1zzard for the EU PC?


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Can we nominate W1zz for the EU PC?



Sure! He will need to accept the nomination to be added to the list....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sure! He will need to accept the nomination to be added to the list....


I hope he accepts. W1zz is the reason we all have this great forum with such an awesome community. He is surely deserving of a nomination.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2014)

i want to nominate @ThE_MaD_ShOt  He has helped me a bunch, over the years, and again is helping me with a great deal to upgrade my Socket A. I know he would put it to good use!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2014)

Im in for the Kreij usa pc. I also want to nominate manofthem for a chance to win. Arjai I accept your nomination.

Cancer has affected me deeply. Have have lost a few family members and friends to it. I will crunch and try to help all I can to cure this horrible disease.


----------



## patrico (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah I want to nominate W1zz as well cheers


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 23, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Im in for the Kreij usa pc. I also want to nominate manofthem for a chance to win. Arjai I accept your nomination.
> 
> Cancer has affected me deeply. Have have lost a few family members and friends to it. I will crunch and try to help all I can to cure this horrible disease.



that would be something, getting your CPU and MB back with everything else. it could happen (save me on shipping costs)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh crap...if we can nominate...
I Nominate FordGT90Concept....
I trust he would put it to good use crunching or folding.
He was also very involved with Kreij over the years...to what degree i dunno...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 24, 2014)

jmcslob said:


> Oh crap...if we can nominate...
> I Nominate FordGT90Concept....
> I trust he would put it to good use crunching or folding.
> He was also very involved with Kreij over the years...to what degree i dunno...



you got to tag the person in your post so they'll know to look here.

@FordGT90Concept


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 24, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you got to tag the person in your post so they'll know to look here.
> 
> @FordGT90Concept


Noted. Went back and edited my post so W1zz will see it.


----------



## Bow (Jun 24, 2014)

I want to nominate everyone but myself, 
With the jump my power bill has taken my wife would flip if I told her I won and needed to run another PC 24/7.......But I really want it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2014)

Bow said:


> I want to nominate everyone but myself,
> With the jump my power bill has taken my wife would flip if I told her I won and needed to run another PC 24/7.......But I really want it.



We know power isn't free- just run it within your means to do so. *Enjoying the PC is mandatory, running it at full load 24/7 is optional *


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> We know power isn't free- just run it within your means to do so. Enjoying the PC is mandatory, running it at full load 24/7 is optional



Glad you mentioned this, maybe not everyone understood the original intention. Crunching within your means is what we're asking, not demanding 24/7 crunching!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 25, 2014)

@RCoon: You need to respond to the PM I sent ya bro regarding the win 7 pro key.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 25, 2014)

Indeed we are in a good way to make the Kreij memorial happens.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am in the innings
For the EU riggins
And I hope I'll get a chance
To enjoy some winnings

(wow, my "poetry" sux...)

The Optional Thing:
Oh boy, I do got quite of a story to tell...
Loooong ago, when I was still relatively new to TPU, I noticed a thread with an odd name [1]. Out of curiosity, I checked it out. And it turned out to be a contest thread by Uncle Kreij!
Initially, the contest was US-only. But after Kreij decided to do a double-contest: one for the US and one international, I entered. And required, for my entry, I wrote an essay [is this the right word?] that pretended to be funny (it wasn't. I still think it was in bad taste and ain't that good). And to my surprise, I won!
This contest was very confusing to me, especially the part that followed after winning. (I didn't know about Uncle Kreij much at the time, so all that odd stuff in the contest was a genuine surprise to me). T'was fun, nonetheless!
I still remember the moment when my prize reached me. I took it from my mailbox, and I just went up to my apartment looking at the letter all the way it took me to get back (the mailbox is on the 1st / ground floor while my apartment is in the 5th / top floor, so It's a short staircase trip down and up to check the mail). It was a regular simple letter-sized envelope. Now, the prize I won was kept in secret for all these years – I decided not to write on the thread what prize I got. But I guess I'll say it now: Kreij sent me a bank check. He wanted to send me something else, but as it was/is too expensive and hard to ship anything bigger from the US to Lithuania (shipping to Lithuania is always a PITA), he decided to send me a bank check so I could just get something nice to myself.
I knew that Kreij was sending me bank check, but I had no idea for how much. So, when I got back into my apartment, I was so excited, I could hardly breathe. I took a knife and opened the letter. Took out the contents. Looked at it. Then spent several minutes just standing, looking at it. I was shocked, in a good way. Let's just say the check was for more than my monthly income is. I couldn't believe it. It looked simply unreal! For some time I actually thought Kreij entered the amount wrong, even! keke!
I was very, very thankful for it.

And now, a sad part in this story:
Prior to last Christmas, since I was [and still am] very grateful, I decided I should send Uncle Kreij a Christmas card. But I had a problem: I couldn't find where I put the envelope, which held the return address. When I finally found it, the Christmas "train" was already long gone. So I, no matter how of an unpleasant decision that was, decided to send it out on next Christmas instead sending a card weeks too late. But, less than half a year later we are here and Kreij is no longer there to receive it.
I feel very sorry that I didn't do it in time. I wanted to send him a Christmas card as a "thank you" very much, but... I'm just a failure as a person here. I am so sorry I didn't do it, I get on the verge of tears apologizing to him inside my mind.
Thus, people, do heed my advice: Don't wait to do such kind of things. Have someone You're tankful to? Some You love, but haven't confessed yet? Anything of the sort? Do it NOW. Don't hesitate. If You hesitate too long, that train will leave for good. Don't do the same mistake I did, people.

Stealth Bonus: welp, STILL I don't know people on the forum well 
I'd nominate @[Ion], but he ain't visitin' the forums no more and ain't replying anywhere else since ages ago, either...
So I guess I'll stay without a bonus. Aww well...


[1] the said thread here


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am in the innings
> For the EU riggins
> And I hope I'll get a chance
> To enjoy some winnings
> ...



Went back and read your entry. Loved it, pretty funny, and a very deserving winner


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Went back and read your entry. Loved it, pretty funny, and a very deserving winner


 
I liked all of the entries in that thread  

Going to miss those "stealth" giveaways and contests that Kreij hosted 

About *3 days* left to get your name in for one of the PC's. Remember, *it's free* and meant to be enjoyed by the winner! *LET'S SEE THOSE NAMES FOLKS!!! *


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> I liked all of the entries in that thread
> 
> Going to miss those "stealth" giveaways and contests that Kreij hosted
> 
> About *3 days* left to get your name in for one of the PC's. Remember, *it's free* and meant to be enjoyed by the winner! *LET'S SEE THOSE NAMES FOLKS!!! *


Did @W1zzard ever accept his nomination?


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Did @W1zzard ever accept his nomination?


 
Haven't heard from him so it looks like he's giving the other participants a better chance at winning the EU PC.....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 26, 2014)

@Vinska I will go ahead and admit it.  your story brought tears to my eyes!  No matter what you think, you're not a failure as a person!  Thank you for opening yourself to us about something so personal!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Vinska I will go ahead and admit it. * your story brought tears to my eyes!  No matter what you think, you're not a failure as a person! * Thank you for opening yourself to us about something so personal!


Completely agreed. In fact, Vinska, you should send the Christmas card this year. I'm sure his family would deeply appreciate the fact that somebody half a world away would remember him so fondly as to send a Christmas card to them. Of course, that's entirely up to you, but if it were me, I'd send one for sure, and anybody in my family can tell you I'm not one to send out Christmas cards.


Does anyone else feel that, even with all this love in the forums, something's definitely missing since Dean passed? Moderator-ship and giveaways aside, his presence was deeply felt. Why does it always seem like the good ones are taken early and the evil bastards will live forever?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Does anyone else feel that



I would say he could, but last I was told they were going through everything so his wife could eventually get out of that house. Since she lost both her son and her husband in the same house, seven years to the exact date mind you, I can't really blame her for not wanting to sit around with all those memories by herself!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 26, 2014)

Let me know please, when the fans have arrived @ST.o.CH


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2014)

*UPDATE- will be putting the lists together for the USA and EU PC's later today.*

Once it's posted please check to make sure that your name is on the right list. Post here or PM me if any additions or subtractions need to be made.

The selection(s) will be made tomorrow night.

*Thanks again to all!!!*


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

*Here we go- the draft entry lists are below:*

*USA PC- updated *(13:30 Eastern)


Spoiler:  USA PC



@Random Murderer
@BUCK NASTY
@Ahhzz
@stinger608
@HammerON
@xenocide
@thebluebumblebee
@Norton
@Arjai
@jmcslob
@AphexDreamer
@Durvelle27
@sneekypeet
@n3rdf1ght3r
@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@OneMoar
@bubbleawsome
@Ronnyv1
@jsfitz54
@LightningJR



*EU PC- updated *(1100 Eastern)


Spoiler:  EU PC



@patrico
@Bo$$
@Vinska
@LaytonJnr
@ST.o.CH



*Pending/Other*


Spoiler:  Other



@FordGT90Concept pending acceptance of nomination
@t77snapshot  pending acceptance of nomination
@W1zzard  pending acceptance of nomination



*These lists will be finalized and closed in 24 hrs followed soon after by the winner selections. Please post or PM if you want to be added, removed, updated, etc...*


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2014)

Good luck everyone


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh sorry. I am in the US.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Oh sorry. I am in the US.



List updated- Thanks for the PM's folks!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2014)

Those are some fine looking lists!  It looks as though these pcs will find a terrific new home soon enough!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 29, 2014)

Folks in the eu have a pretty far chance.  Both these are awesome rigs, let the games begin!


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Folks in the eu have a pretty far chance.  Both these are awesome rigs, let the games begin!



Only 4 EU/UK members opted in so definitely a good chance! 

Less than 12 hours to before we close out the list!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 29, 2014)

Please include me in the US drawing.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 29, 2014)

Did I enter myself and forgot about it?  I won't withdraw my entry though! 

Good luck everyone else! 

Layton


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

jsfitz54 said:


> Please include me in the US drawing.



Done! 

@jsfitz54  and @ST.o.CH have been added to the list(s)



LaytonJnr said:


> Did I enter myself and forgot about it?  I won't withdraw my entry though!
> 
> Good luck everyone else!
> 
> Layton



I read through your posts and saw "intent to enter"..... which you confirmed just now 

I also know the guy that's maintaining the list(s) quite well!


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 29, 2014)

If it can be shipped to Canada plz enter me for the US PC. I have no story but I do remember his posts always being very positive and he was always willing to help. A great person indeed. F**CK CANCER.....

gl to everyone.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 29, 2014)

my step mom had breast cancer 3 times over the course of 10 years rounds of chemo basically obliterate her immune system so she gets sick offen
my uncle had liver cancer and received a transplant
and I personally had a golfball sized non-cancerous masses removed from my colon
cancer doesn't fuck around kids make sure you get screened at least once a year


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> If it can be shipped to Canada plz enter me for the US PC. I have no story but I do remember his posts always being very positive and he was always willing to help. A great person indeed. F**CK CANCER.....
> 
> gl to everyone.



Added!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2014)

Just got back off holiday which started only a couple of days after we got this terrible news, on a personal note, I would like to thank Norton, Rcoon and every member who has donated, supported and contributed to this fabulous effort, I know I have said it before but you guys are the very reason I came here and stayed all those years ago, there may be bigger sites out there but few have the community spirit we bring to the table.

If anything else is needed for parts please do let me know, I don't have a lot lying around but  I would be glad to donate what I have and if needs be I can always "acquire" some stuff.  I won't put my name forward to run a rig as I do intend to join the crunching team this summer when I have some time to upgrade my rig and rebuild an old one that is overdue attention so I can contribute towards the eradication of this terrible disease.... thank you.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Just got back off holiday which started only a couple of days after we got this terrible news, on a personal note, I would like to thank Norton, Rcoon and every member who has donated, supported and contributed to this fabulous effort, I know I have said it before but you guys are the very reason I came here and stayed all those years ago, there may be bigger sites out there but few have the community spirit we bring to the table.
> 
> If anything else is needed for parts please do let me know, I don't have a lot lying around but  I would be glad to donate what I have and if needs be I can always "acquire" some stuff.  I won't put my name forward to run a rig as* I do intend to join the crunching team this summer when I have some time to upgrade my rig and rebuild an old one that is overdue attention so I can contribute towards the eradication of this terrible disease*.... thank you.



You're in for it now cancer.... *Tatty's coming for you!!!!*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks to all for this and that.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2014)

*We have about 45 minutes until the close.*

*Last call to opt in!*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> *We have about 45 minutes until the close.*
> 
> *Last call to opt in!*




Hmm, getting close now!!!


----------



## patrico (Jun 30, 2014)

good luck and happy crunchin winners

and well done all who helped get this together


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2014)

Lists are final and winners to be announced in about 30 minutes....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 30, 2014)

Got a kick out of this statement:



			
				Norton said:
			
		

> *- Stealth bonus 02- watch the thread for the drawing *


*
*
So that pretty much puts everyone in the running for the stealth bonus 02. 

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!! God bless this community!


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2014)

Winners have been chosen.

*First, we would like to thank all of those supporting this project!*

*Winner USA PC!*


Spoiler:  and the Winner is...



@BUCK NASTY



*Winner EU PC!*


Spoiler:  and the Winner is...



@ST.o.CH



*note- specs on both rigs will be finalized upon delivery!


*AND a special prize.... I have decided to give my newly finished rig to @sneekypeet as a thank you for all of the support he's given our crunching and folding Teams over the last couple of years!*


Spoiler:  Specs



Case- Fractal Define Mini
Mobo- Intel DH67GD
CPU- i3-2100
Ram- 2x2GB Gskill Ripjaws
Cooler- Phanteks PH-TC12DX
GPU- Radeon 7770
PSU- Corsair CX-430
*Welcome to the fight sir!*


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> AND a special prize.... I have decided to give my newly finished rig to @sneekypeet as a thank you for all of the support he's given our crunching and folding Teams over the last couple of years!



Completely unexpected man! Thanks!


----------



## patrico (Jun 30, 2014)

well done winners


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!!!!!! 



			
				Norton said:
			
		

> *AND a special prize.... I have decided to give my newly finished rig to @@sneekypeet as a thank you for all of the support he's given our crunching and folding Teams over the last couple of years!*


*
*
Could not have been a better choice! Very awesome of ya Norton!!! Enjoy Sneeky.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 30, 2014)

congrads


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats winners. 

Keep us posted on the case build, ST.o.CH


----------



## bogmali (Jun 30, 2014)

Grats to both winners....and Peet!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats, winners!
@ST.o.CH , guess you can take as long as you want on the case, now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2014)

Now that we have the winners we can finish outfitting these PC's and get them shipped out over the next couple of weeks.

@BUCK NASTY and @ST.o.CH please contact me to discuss the details...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats @BUCK NASTY and @ST.o.CH , can't wait to see these pcs crunching soon enough! 

Great work @Norton, @RCoon, and all the other donators and contributors!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners! Happy crunching for cancer research! What a great cause.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 30, 2014)

C to the winners.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 30, 2014)

gz to winners


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Many congratulatories, and a huge well done to @Everyone on TPU! I think we've done something incredible that not many other forums could have achieved 
Looks like the EU case doesn't have to travel far


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations everyone 

Now let's kick cancer's butt! 

Layton


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 30, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Congrats winners.
> 
> Keep us posted on the case build, ST.o.CH





Random Murderer said:


> Congrats, winners!
> @ST.o.CH , guess you can take as long as you want on the case, now.





RCoon said:


> Many congratulatories, and a huge well done to @Everyone on TPU! I think we've done something incredible that not many other forums could have achieved
> Looks like the EU case doesn't have to travel far





TRWOV said:


> Congrats winners.
> 
> Keep us posted on the case build, ST.o.CH





Random Murderer said:


> Congrats, winners!
> @ST.o.CH , guess you can take as long as you want on the case, now.





RCoon said:


> Many congratulatories, and a huge well done to @Everyone on TPU! I think we've done something incredible that not many other forums could have achieved
> Looks like the EU case doesn't have to travel far



I want to express my gratitude for being chosen for the Europe rig.

Now the serious part, when I set out to make the box for the cause, at the time only had the rig for the United States (no one asked me why I did want to do), it is certain and known that I like making boxes, but I know I don't have budget to be constantly buying hardware, so I never thought to take this on for myself, the initial aim was to send her to the other side of the Atlantic.

Seems a bit abusive of me to be attending a cause and instead of giving receive everything, therefore, and if you agree I will make the case to the United States ( I´ll need help to the shipping costs ).
So it's more fair, from my point of view. 
Thank you all, especially to @Norton and @RCoon .


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Many congratulatories, and a huge well done to @Everyone on TPU! I think we've done something incredible that not many other forums could have achieved
> Looks like the EU case doesn't have to travel far


this doesnt mean that we dont expect project log pictures


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 30, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> this doesnt mean that we dont expect project log pictures


There will be pictures of the project log.


----------



## Bow (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

have had a crazy 2 weeks so i havent been able to send stuff out due to work. If the winner would like to pm me with their address I can have the ram for their cruncher shipped out as i should have a few days off to get everything sorted now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> have had a crazy 2 weeks so i havent been able to send stuff out due to work. If the winner would like to pm me with their address I can have the ram for their cruncher shipped out as i should have a few days off to get everything sorted now.



We'll get all of this figured out over the next day or two- you could coordinate with rcoon since he has some stuff to send as well.

I'm at work atm- will try to catch up with everyone a little later today


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> We'll get all of this figured out over the next day or two- you could coordinate with rcoon since he has some stuff to send as well.
> 
> I'm at work atm- will try to catch up with everyone a little later today



I'll chat with @ST.o.CH later on when I get home from work and CC Freedom into it so he has the name and address. Should be able to send the GPU and HDD sooner rather than later this week. I've already dropped Freedom some monies for postage, but can always give him some more if it's needed for the RAM.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 30, 2014)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS! Enjoy the machines!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 30, 2014)

@BUCK NASTY , congrates, your new cruncher awaits you. The sooner you PM me your shipping info, the sooner it will arrive at your house.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 30, 2014)

Grats guys !!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratz guys


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 1, 2014)

Greetings TPU members,
As promise here is the first update of US Kreij Memorial.

I have been working on case a few days ago and here are the photos: 
First draws,





Atx motherboard testing, it´s OK,




Rear side of mobo plate,




The door(s),








Innovation the writing, 




First assembly, the first and four slots left for the US cruncher decide,
















Almost 30 mm between mobo plate and psu side, 








The phantom is with me (( the fan is moving) I like it),












That´s for now, I´ll keep work on case.
Until then friends of the good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks mate. Looking impressive.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 1, 2014)

@ST.o.CH your fabrication skills never cease to amaze me. Keep up the good work


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2014)

@ST.o.CH that case is looking great!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks great, but uh, you're getting the UK Cruncher, not the US Cruncher.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 1, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looks great, but uh, you're getting the UK Cruncher, not the US Cruncher.



s/UK/EU/


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looks great, but uh, you're getting the UK Cruncher, not the US Cruncher.



See below- I'm discussing with him now to clarify what he wants to do

Will update on this thread when I know more 





ST.o.CH said:


> I want to express my gratitude for being chosen for the Europe rig.
> 
> Now the serious part, when I set out to make the box for the cause, at the time only had the rig for the United States (no one asked me why I did want to do), it is certain and known that I like making boxes, but I know I don't have budget to be constantly buying hardware,* so I never thought to take this on for myself, the initial aim was to send her to the other side of the Atlantic.*
> 
> ...


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2014)

Vinska said:


> s/UK/EU/


I don't know how many people around here use sed.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 1, 2014)

xvi said:


> I don't know how many people around here use sed.


and thus we just kick back and observe


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 2, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looks great, but uh, you're getting the UK Cruncher, not the US Cruncher.





Norton said:


> See below- I'm discussing with him now to clarify what he wants to do
> 
> Will update on this thread when I know more


The case that I´m making is to send to the United States of America, I´ll make one for the EU Kreij Memorial after.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow! Sorry for the late response guys. I was away with my son all weekend and didn't get home til Midnight on Sunday...then "end of month" at work(crazy paperwork). This would be the first time I've won anything on TPU.  In honor of Kreij, this rig will crunch under his name going forward, just as his spirit and memories live on among us. Hope there is no issues with me converting it to Linux for better output.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> The case that I´m making is to send to the United States of America, I´ll make one for the EU Kreij Memorial after.



you're making a case for the US Cruncher? That's news to me, especially considering the US Cruncher is sitting about .5 meter from my right foot right this second.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow! Sorry for the late response guys. I was away with my son all weekend and didn't get home til Midnight on Sunday...then "end of month" at work(crazy paperwork). This would be the first time I've won anything on TPU.  In honor of Kreij, this rig will crunch under his name going forward, just as his spirit and memories live on among us. Hope there is no issues with me converting it to Linux for better output.


it's yours, do what you see fit with it, and get me your mailing address.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow! Sorry for the late response guys. I was away with my son all weekend and didn't get home til Midnight on Sunday...then "end of month" at work(crazy paperwork). This would be the first time I've won anything on TPU.  *In honor of Kreij, this rig will crunch under his name going forward, just as his spirit and memories live on among us*. Hope there is no issues with me converting it to Linux for better output.




@sneekypeet said he would do the same 

As this project wraps up I think we should discuss an annual challenge in his honor where we are all can crunch under his name!

EDIT-
@BarbaricSoul the case that @ST.o.CH is doing atm will be a different item and we'll setup a seperate giveaway for it.....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> EDIT-
> @BarbaricSoul the case that @ST.o.CH is doing atm will be a different item and we'll setup a seperate giveaway for it.....



Oh, ok then


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 2, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you're making a case for the US Cruncher? That's news to me, especially considering the US Cruncher is sitting about .5 meter from my right foot right this second.


Sorry, I didn't mean to go over your work.
After all I think we are in the same cause.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 2, 2014)

The fans arrived well packed,




Thanks Chevalr1c.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to go over your work.
> After all I think we are in the same cause.


 
No worries- do you're thing and it will sort out just fine


----------



## Arjai (Jul 3, 2014)

Congratulations Everybody!!

We are truly the Bestest Team of anything, anywhere!!

Websters should amend the definition of "Team," to include a reference to TPU's Crunching Team!!

This Team is a constant reminder, to me, that civilization has not gone COMPLETELY insane!! There are good people left in this World, nowhere more apparent than right here!!!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 4, 2014)

Bit late but congrats to both the winners. The case is looking great, wish I had the skills to do that without injuring myself 99999 times in the process


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2014)

@ST.o.CH I would use the left one for intake since it is a 800rpm one, the other is a bit more versatile.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 4, 2014)

Greetings TPU members,
Here goes the second update of US Kreij Memorial pc case.
The top and front in same sheet.





The side windowed and the top/front bent nice and easy. 
















The base with holes to psu fan.












Small detail of psu place.




Put all parts with paper tape to see how it looks.
























Until then folks.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 5, 2014)

Just freaking impressive man... really nice.....


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 5, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Congratulations Everybody!!
> 
> We are truly the Bestest Team of anything, anywhere!!
> 
> ...



Amen brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not have said it any better man. This community is by far the best one I have ever ever seen on the net! 

It just amazes me how awesome everyone is on this team. I am sooooooooooooo proud to be a part of this community and crunching team and it is hard to put into words how I feel. 

I wish I could contribute more to the team score and more to the prize drawings. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 5, 2014)

I just got back from camp and I wanted to say congrats to both winners (and @sneekypeet ) Can't wait to see those points roll in! (they might be already, I'm not totally caught up. )


----------



## patrico (Jul 5, 2014)

@ST.o.CH  wow looks great


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 6, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Just freaking impressive man... really nice.....





patrico said:


> @ST.o.CH  wow looks great



Thanks you mates, I´m glad you like it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2014)

@ST.o.CH This is really a work of art!  Your contribution to this effort is unbelievable!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 9, 2014)

Greetings, 
Here comes the week of US Kreij Memorial pc case.
The paper tape that was holding the pieces stayed retired,
The base saw the form L become in triangle,
The ghost moved the fan to the front, but the effort was too tired to blow the fan,
The other fan when saw the ghost  got scared and lost the propellers.
















































A small detail.




With this improvement now can fit 240mm and 280mm radiators.




Room for 3,5" disks.




Space for high end air coolers.




This time I raised the odds to the case, now can house both 240 and 280mm radiators,
The back side of mobo plate will have one sheet to 3,5" hdd and 2,5" ssd.
Until next time fellas.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you, looking awesome so far, a fitting tribute to a fine member


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Thank you, looking awesome so far, a fitting tribute to a fine member


 
^^^ This!

The case looks superb so far!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 9, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> @ST.o.CH This is really a work of art!  Your contribution to this effort is unbelievable!





Tatty_One said:


> Thank you, looking awesome so far, a fitting tribute to a fine member





Norton said:


> ^^^ This!
> 
> The case looks superb so far!



Thank you mates, appreciate your feedback.
I think the Kreij wasn't able to be completely disappointed with my work.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2014)

There's still a bunch of other stuff going on behind the scenes on the builds, etc... sorry folks work has been kicking my butt lately so I haven't been keeping up with some more frequent notices on this thread. 

We have an WCG account setup to crunch under Kreij's name:

Will add a link to the user: *TPU_remembers_Kreij* later today when the first set of results are reported.

@sneekypeet and @BUCK NASTY will be using that user name to crunch with on some of their rigs and others are welcome to use it as well. If interested please contact me via PM or post in this thread and I'll PM you 

Stay tuned for more updates later today!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll put my 3930k rig running in kreij's name


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2014)

Ill run my 2 new fx rigs in his name. . Norton pm me with the details as one will be complete this weekend


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Norton, and everyone else in this thread crunching and folding and everything else that you're doing in Special K's name.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 10, 2014)

When I get around to upgrading the 9800GTX+ in my AMD rig to the two 6850s in my specs, I'm planning on folding on them. Will put them in Kreij's name. @Norton, I'll be contacting you for the details when the upgrade happens.


----------



## D007 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have been gone for a while and am not here all the time. I cannot believe Kreij passed away. .
I am sincerely heart broken.
Please check my specs.
This was a great guy and the world is a slightly worse place w/o him.. ; ;

Is there a paypal I can send money to?
Or is this all done?

His memory lives on in my new build, using the SSD he gave me, in a contest about a chair with no back..lol
So part of Kreij is in this monster machine.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/enter-hal.202723/




broken pixel said:


> www.whale.to/v/rife.html
> 
> Royal Rife already did back in the 1930s and his work was supressed. Good luck because Cancer is an industry of profit.



Don't come in here shitting on kreij's memory a**hole!
I'll find out where you live.

If I get banned, it was worth it..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2014)

I thank everyone in this brother hood we know as TPU. I am so happy that we can come together and cure these nasty diseases! I put in as much points as I could to help but now I am back with both machines for now.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> There's still a bunch of other stuff going on behind the scenes on the builds, etc... sorry folks work has been kicking my butt lately so I haven't been keeping up with some more frequent notices on this thread.
> 
> We have an WCG account setup to crunch under Kreij's name:
> 
> ...



****UPDATE****

Here's the FreeDC profile for *TPU_remembers_Kreij*

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=934613

Team link:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
*note- FreeDC is a little buggy today so the PM update is a bit messed up


----------



## xvi (Jul 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> We have an WCG account setup to crunch under Kreij's name:
> Will add a link to the user: *TPU_remembers_Kreij* later today when the first set of results are reported.


Is this for a certain amount of time, or do you mean indefinitely? I'll throw everything I have at it for a week or two at least (or is there a mini-challenge?). I don't think I had much of any interaction with Kreij, but it's very obvious what kind of influence he had on the TPU community.
..and I *LIKE* this community.

A mini-challenge would be neat. Sort of a "Let's make a really big WCG number in Kreij's name" event just so he can dominate the pie charts for a bit or something.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> Is this for a certain amount of time, or do you mean indefinitely? I'll throw everything I have at it for a week or two at least (or is there a mini-challenge?). I don't think I had much of any interaction with Kreij, but it's very obvious what kind of influence he had on the TPU community.
> ..and I *LIKE* this community.
> 
> A mini-challenge would be neat. Sort of a *"Let's make a really big WCG number in Kreij's name" event just so he can dominate the pie charts* for a bit or something.



I'm liking that idea!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2014)

A Kreij Mini-Challenge sounds like an epic way to kick off the new pcs being adopted by their new owners!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm liking that idea!



+1 on that!! 

Then once he completely dominates the pie chart, take a screen shot and post that in the original post on this thread!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 11, 2014)

HHHHNNNNNGGGGG if only my desktop and laptop weren't down, I'd be letting them run 24/7 on WCG for Kreji!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 11, 2014)

I remember a prominent folder passed over at overclock and they had a challenge. They gave out his folding profile to the public and almost 300 people from tons of different teams folded for him IIRC. Even people that didn't fold heard about it and folded for a little bit. He became the #2 producer in the world after teamEVGA or whoever is in first place. 

I don't do WCG or anything like that (BIONIC projects, whatever it's called) but I'd crunch for a bit under his name.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2014)

Sounds like a plan team.


----------



## xvi (Jul 11, 2014)

Googling "TPU_remembers_Kreij" comes up with page 11 of this thread. If we go through with the mini-challenge idea, the username might catch the attention from other forums/teams. If so, it might be nice to mention the username in the original post as well as give a short summary/memorial as to why we're all rallying here.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> Googling "TPU_remembers_Kreij" comes up with page 11 of this thread. If we go through with the mini-challenge idea, the username might catch the attention from other forums/teams. If so, it might be nice to mention the username in the original post as well as give a short summary/memorial as to why we're all rallying here.



Would prefer if this was limited to TPU members only for right now due to the way I setup the account- If a forum member would like to crunch on that name please PM me or a crunching Team member who is already using the account.

Thanks for the tip on updating the OP


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 11, 2014)

Honestly, I'd like to see everyone in the top 10, no make that top 15, run *ALL* their crunchers under Kreij's name. I mean honestly, does it really matter who gets the points as long as the points are earned. Besides, let's give someone who has never had PIE and can't afford to build a crunching farm a chance to get a slice.


BTW, @Norton , you going to PM me that password?


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Honestly, I'd like to see everyone in the top 10, no make that top 15, run *ALL* their crunchers under Kreij's name. I mean honestly, does it really matter who gets the points as long as the points are earned. Besides, let's give someone who has never had PIE and can't afford to build a crunching farm a chance to get a slice.
> 
> 
> BTW, @Norton , *you going to PM me that password*?



Already done! 

***UPDATE-* 4 rigs have joined the @sneekypeet cruncher over the past hour!


----------



## xvi (Jul 11, 2014)

Three weak PCs and a server in Krej's name.
Ignore the 24 cores on Fig. That's just <ncpus>. It's really dual socket, dual core, no HT lameness for 4c/4t.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 11, 2014)

I got 6c/12t going for Kreij now. Tomorrow I'll assemble to i5 2400 combo I got from CL and get it going under Kreij name, and Sunday, I'll stop by my parent's and set the 860 rig crunching under Kreij's name.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 11, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I got 6c/12t going for Kreij now. Tomorrow I'll assemble to i5 2400 combo I got from CL and get it going under Kreij name, and Sunday, I'll stop by my parent's and set the 860 rig crunching under Kreij's name.


Just got the memorial rig today Barbaric(nicely done!), so i will have it running along with everyone else under Dean's name by tomorrow.

*EDIT: She's Crunching now!!!!*


----------



## newconroer (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi, I won't be able to participate in any meaningful way on this at the moment, though very proud of everyone so far with this.

On a personal note, almost lost my sister to cancer some years back but she pulled through. It amazes me how that with a little bit of early detection, cancer of many different types can be virtually stopped and lives saved. Yet in many countries, receiving a cancer scan is an extremely difficult process. 
If there's anything I could support government actually forcing the states/countries into doing, it's provide free scans for it's citizens.

Any ways keep it up and good luck to everyone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2014)

It's just the wrong time for a "challenge": I'm not jumping in because:


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's just the wrong time for a "challenge":



Hillsboro, FL?  I had no idea you're just down the 95 from me   Today was miserable hot, humid, and disgusting so I feel your pain.

Irregardless, let's challenge it up!  



Also, tasks are winding down now so I'll have 2 rigs for Kreij by tomorrow afternoon with the 3rd shortly behind that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's just the wrong time for a "challenge":





manofthem said:


> Hillsboro, FL?  I had no idea you're just down the 95 from me   Today was miserable hot, humid, and disgusting so I feel your pain.
> 
> Irregardless, let's challenge it up!
> 
> ...


Heh, we're all pretty close then. The heat is ridiculous, yes, but I'm still willing to sweat while I sleep for a challenge in Kreij's honor.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's just the wrong time for a "challenge":



Not really a challenge like we're used to... just consider moving what you're doing currently over to the Kreij account for awhile. This is 100% optional btw


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2014)

I completely like the idea and would throw everything I got at it, but.
May I suggest another "time of honor".  Let's keep track of the weather where he lived and every year, when the first frost hits, we crunch for Kreij for (insert time frame here).


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2014)

MCM project is undergoing some scheduled maintenace so i can't upload the last of the i3's work, and since I'm going to bed now, I won't get this switched over til tomorrow 

but tomorrow is another day that will be awesome!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 12, 2014)

I'll be in once my internet is.  It's almost 90 here in Alabama (just moved from 115 in Texas) but I'm not home most of the day and the ac keeps it reasonable.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I completely like the idea and would throw everything I got at it, but.
> May I suggest another "time of honor".  Let's keep track of the weather where he lived and every year, when the first frost hits, we crunch for Kreij for (insert time frame here).



We can setup our usual Fall or Winter Challenge in his honor for this year and every year thereafter 

Those decisions can be made in our planning thread(s) as each challenge gets closer- Thanks for the input!


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2014)

*UPDATE!!!
*
The *TPU_remembers_Kreij* WCG account has grown to 9 PC's crunching in his memory and more are on the way:





*Great job TPU!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE!!!
> *
> The *TPU_remembers_Kreij* WCG account has grown to 9 PC's crunching in his memory and more are on the way:
> 
> ...



That's awesome to see, and yet it's missing one of my pc's.  I added the i7 shortly before your ss so maybe it just hadn't registered yet, but it should be there now  

Great work everyone, thanks for all your amazing efforts!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE!!!
> *
> The *TPU_remembers_Kreij* WCG account has grown to 9 PC's crunching in his memory and more are on the way:
> 
> ...


 
I am late to the party (as normal). I believe we did this for stanhemi several years ago...
I will switch the main rig and laptop over once I have the password. Hopefully by the end of this next week I will have the Q6600 rig up and running. I will have it crunching under the TPU_remembers_Kreij account as well.

For those that were not around when loonym passed away:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/contributing-to-a-great-cause-loonyms-daughter.134294/
He also started the "WCG Daily Numbers" thread.

We have lost several TPU members to cancer and other deadly diseases
*Gotta love this team*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hillsboro, FL?  I had no idea you're just down the 95 from me   Today was miserable hot, humid, and disgusting so I feel your pain.
> 
> Irregardless, let's challenge it up!
> 
> ...


Lol I just got back from Vegas 2 weeks ago and it was 111 degrees there!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 13, 2014)

And here I was sweating hard the other day in our hot 74 degree weather


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2014)

***UPDATE***
Just letting everyone know our progress on several projects ongoing or completed....

*- USA PC giveaway*- winner (@BUCK NASTY ) has received the PC and is crunching for Kreij*
*- EU PC giveaway-* winner (@ST.o.CH ) has received some of the parts and the rest are scheduled to ship this week
*- Special PC giveaway-* winner (@sneekypeet) is crunching for Kreij* now and is going through additional testing- will be ready to ship this week
*- Custom PC case by @ST.o.CH* is under construction- additional details and drawing TBA
* we have a special crunching account setup as *TPU_remembers_Kreij* and already have 12 PC's crunching on the account!!!
*
New Projects!*
  We have several new projects in the works and we'll provide more details soon! 

*Thanks again to everyone involved for their support!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

*New Project*

I setup a folding account on TPU's folding Team for Kreij as TPU_remembers-Kreij (note use of "-" rather than "_" between _remembers_ and_ Kreij_)

@sneekypeet  's new rig has just started folding under this account. If anyone else is interested in using it to fold for our Team please drop me a PM and I'll send you the passkey* 
*passkey's are used to award bonus credits for finishing the work quickly- the faster the gpu the larger the bonus is.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I am late to the party (as normal). I believe we did this for stanhemi several years ago...
> I will switch the main rig and laptop over once I have the password. Hopefully by the end of this next week I will have the Q6600 rig up and running. I will have it crunching under the TPU_remembers_Kreij account as well.
> 
> For those that were not around when loonym passed away:
> ...



I have a great amount of respect for @loonym !! He started what I am now tasked to do, albeit, poorly. I have done my homework on this team and he was one of the originators!  Thanks to him I lose sleep every night, or almost every night, keeping up his tradition. Of which, I feel Honored to do, even badly. 

I can only wish to garner the respect that he, and Unkle K, and many others, has in my eyes. 

I am just a speck on the TPU little toe's footprint that made this place the best website ever!! 

This place has made me into the fake guru that all the computer illiterate think I am! 

 I really do Love this place.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 18, 2014)

Greetings fellas, here comes this week update,
This time I have make the support for the hinges and take a while to calibrate them,
Also did the front in mesh steel, this front was to my liking, simple and subtle details.
The following photos:

























I´ve seen this before.




Several details.








Bad detail, once folded, the door was too far from the edge.












The front in detail.
After having submitted my conscience about the type of fixing to use, this was by far the best 
choice, with no conflits with the fan screws whatsoever.
































watching the world trhu holes.








the plate for disks, the space is for: three 2,5" or two 3,5" or one of each.
















The remain work to do is the buttons of power and reset, the front usb 3.0 ( two ports),
And the acrylic window.
Then is sanding, painting with mate black and shipping.
Until then folks.


----------



## xvi (Jul 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> This place has made me into the fake guru that all the computer illiterate think I am!
> I really do Love this place.


Fake guru? I doubt that. Illiterate is relative. The things I don't know, I google. The things I do know are things I've previously googled. I think that's pretty much how computer knowledge goes these days. You have Google, therefor you're always one step away from being an expert.


ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings fellas, here comes this week update,


Appreciation + Jealousy to whoever wins this =





Edit: Arjai gave me my one thousandth "thanks" on this post.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 18, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings fellas, here comes this week update,
> This time I have make the support for the hinges and take a while to calibrate them,
> Also did the front in mesh steel, this front was to my liking, simple and subtle details.
> The following photos:
> ...




Ya know, that's just all FUCKING impressive. Thanks, mate.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> Fake guru? I doubt that. Illiterate is relative. The things I don't know, I google. The things I do know are things I've previously googled. I think that's pretty much how computer knowledge goes these days. You have Google, therefor you're always one step away from being an expert.


Damn straight. My reply to the common question "How do you know all this??!!" :  "I don't. I just know where to look for the answers " .


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Appreciation + Jealousy to whoever wins this =





Ahhzz said:


> Ya know, that's just all FUCKING impressive. Thanks, mate.


Thank you all,
Sometimes it feels good when things go well for a change.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 27, 2014)

Greetings TPU folks,
This week I did not work that much on case, instead I tried to innovate a bit on my buttons by adding a ring in acrylic mate.
Also did the enclosure to the two front usb 3.0 ports.












Detailed views of front usb 3.0 and power&reset buttons.
















Oh, the side window has made this week too.
It was so simple that almost forgot.
See you later.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 11, 2014)

After a bit of fiddling about and swapping a few of the smaller parts that either did not make it in the best shape, or things I just had lying around I thought may improve the build, I now have the donated rig up and running full steam!

A few pics of the build, nothing special really, just put in some better cooling and gave it a new home for the most part.

Majority of the cooling...





The block and gear...





I found it is hard to get a clear image of the Aurora coolant (mesmerizing to watch)....





And the whole system without panels on....





May be a little late, but it was well worth it! Thanks to all those who chipped in to put this together, and it will be running forever in a great mans honor! *lifts beer in toast to Kreij*


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2014)

***UPDATE(S)***
Just letting everyone know our progress on several projects ongoing or completed....
*- USA PC giveaway*- winner (@BUCK NASTY ) continues crunching and folding for Kreij*
*- EU PC giveaway-* winner (@ST.o.CH ) All of the pieces have been sent, the last package should be received by next week
*- Special PC giveaway-* winner (@sneekypeet) has been received by the winner and is crunching and folding for Kreij*
*- Custom PC case by @ST.o.CH* is under construction and with great progress- additional details and drawing TBA
** Our collective crunching/folding efforts have generated nearly 4 million pts and thousands of results!!! 
New Projects!*
- * We will be hosting a short crunching challenge at the end of this month*- in the planning stages now and we'll have more details soon! 
*Thanks again to everyone involved for their support!!! 

EDIT- @sneekypeet !!!
That build looks great! *


----------



## patrico (Aug 11, 2014)

love the updates!


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2014)

patrico said:


> love the updates!



I apologize for the long delay between updates... work has been super busy this Summer and I've been trying to keep going with an ailing back for quite a few weeks now 

Will be working on getting this thread back up to speed as much as I can this week


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New Project*
> 
> I setup a folding account on TPU's folding Team for Kreij as TPU_remembers-Kreij (note use of "-" rather than "_" between _remembers_ and_ Kreij_)
> 
> Thanks Capt'n, I wasn't aware of this. I already have the Titan,  that I won during TPU's 10th birthday challenge, folding for Kreij. Now I will add my 780TI and a couple HD7000 series AMD gpus.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 18, 2014)

Greetings fellas,
It´s time for one update.
This last two weeks I had a few troubles with the box, more exactly the paint issue. When I was setting up the box I noticed that the ink was leaving as I was tightening the screws. That  took me two times for the paint and to dry it. After that went well and today I manage to finish the US Kreij Memorial, for now are the outside pictures.
Later I´ll mount the hardware and then I´ll show it, after that it´s " fly away to left side of the Atlantic ".
















































See you guys after break.
Also thanks for let me build this case to this noble cause.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 18, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings fellas,
> It´s time for one update.
> This last two weeks I had a few troubles with the box, more exactly the paint issue. When I was setting up the box I noticed that the ink was leaving as I was tightening the screws. That  took me two times for the paint and to dry it. After that went well and today I manage to finish the US Kreij Memorial, for now are the outside pictures.
> Later I´ll mount the hardware and then I´ll show it, after that it´s " fly away to left side of the Atlantic ".
> ...



I think I speak for us all when I say, Holy shit, that is awesome


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 18, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings fellas,
> It´s time for one update.
> This last two weeks I had a few troubles with the box, more exactly the paint issue. When I was setting up the box I noticed that the ink was leaving as I was tightening the screws. That  took me two times for the paint and to dry it. After that went well and today I manage to finish the US Kreij Memorial, for now are the outside pictures.
> Later I´ll mount the hardware and then I´ll show it, after that it´s " fly away to left side of the Atlantic ".
> ...


----------



## patrico (Aug 18, 2014)

yep Mr Rcoon
yeah ffs sake thats quality,   lovely work  


@ST.o.CH


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2014)

*Outstanding!!!!* -


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 19, 2014)

Very very awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I think I speak for us all when I say, Holy shit, that is awesome





ne6togadno said:


>





patrico said:


> yep Mr Rcoon
> yeah ffs sake thats quality,   lovely work
> 
> 
> @ST.o.CH





Norton said:


> *Outstanding!!!!* -





stinger608 said:


> Very very awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Chevalr1c said:


>



Thank you all, and remember this: make a smile and have a nice day  .


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings fellas,
> It´s time for one update.
> This last two weeks I had a few troubles with the box, more exactly the paint issue. When I was setting up the box I noticed that the ink was leaving as I was tightening the screws. That  took me two times for the paint and to dry it. After that went well and today I manage to finish the US Kreij Memorial, for now are the outside pictures.
> Later I´ll mount the hardware and then I´ll show it, after that it´s " fly away to left side of the Atlantic ".
> ...


@ST.o.CH, your creativity, attention to detail, and craftsmanship never cease to amaze me. Outstanding work, and I look forward to your next project.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 20, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> @ST.o.CH, your creativity, attention to detail, and craftsmanship never cease to amaze me. Outstanding work, and I look forward to your next project.


Thanks @Random Murderer,
In the mean time yesterday I picked up the parts that Norton send to me and tomorrow I´ll ensemble the case with the hardware from TPU members and, also with my 775 mobo, just to give you an idea.
About the box itself, the size and shape is a half way between a CM690 and an Elite 130, for ex.
By the way all items sent to me arrived safe and well packed, thanks for that.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 21, 2014)

Greetings folks,
Here comes more pictures, this time with the hardware inside.
With old 775 mobo.





The back with two discs, one of each.












All in.
































Cage to 2,5" ssd to have covered wires.








Another place for the ssd, by this way can be two 3,5" hdd and one 2,5" ssd.




Detail of it.




This is a hard thing to do, it took me seven months "interning" going from the right to the left.




Working, the bottom fan isn´t connected, forgot it.
















That´s all for today, tomorrow I will try to assemble the system in the right box to be able to give the final touches on the left case.
Until then.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings fellas,
> It´s time for one update.
> This last two weeks I had a few troubles with the box, more exactly the paint issue. When I was setting up the box I noticed that the ink was leaving as I was tightening the screws. That  took me two times for the paint and to dry it. After that went well and today I manage to finish the US Kreij Memorial, for now are the outside pictures.
> Later I´ll mount the hardware and then I´ll show it, after that it´s " fly away to left side of the Atlantic ".
> ...


 that looks awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2014)

@ST.o.CH Great work buddy, really looks cool!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks mate. He'd be proud. Thank you.


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2014)

I think this is often said the other way around, that hardware doesn't deserve a case like that.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Thanks mate. He'd be proud. Thank you.





xvi said:


> I think this is often said the other way around, that hardware doesn't deserve a case like that.



Agree 100% on both counts! 

@ST.o.CH that case, as well your others, is/are incredible!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2014)

Insanely awesome case @ST.o.CH !!!!!!!!!!

Wow, can't wait until I win this case..........................Now that is counting the chickens before they hatch.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Insanely awesome case @ST.o.CH !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow, can't wait until I win this case..........................Now that is counting the chickens before they hatch.



Hey that tactic worked for @Bow before when he won that rig in a challenge so you never know


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey that tactic worked for @Bow before when he won that rig in a challenge so you never know



I know; right? Man, it takes a lot of talent to build such an  awesome case! It would be a one of a kind. Not another like it in the world................And it happened right here! On TPU!!!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words, it means a lot to me.
Today I manage to put the pc on the running, with this msi/intel interface, it´s all new to me right?, after a few tries tweaking the uefi finally got all system working properly.
And now that ends this stage, I´ll begin to start a new one, the crunch stage.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 23, 2014)

Is this the crunching?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Is this the crunching?



Sure is and temps look pretty good on the chip too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks good buddy.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 24, 2014)

Glad to see the board got to you fine. Excellent work!!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

Opened a heat up crunching challenge (starts 8/28):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/

All are encouraged to heat up their rigs for a few days with us!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

Crunching challenge starts in about 2 hrs:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/

*Pro Tip: we will announce the winner of the rig build using the custom case by @ST.o.CH at the end of the Challenge**

*note- the winner of this prize only needs to be an active TPU Forum member, crunching and folding for our Teams is optional but encouraged


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Crunching challenge starts in about 2 hrs:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
> 
> ...



Good luck everyone, and may the crunching PPD ever be in your favour (or folding PPD)! 

Layton


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2014)

Challenge is up and running- In additional to the rig/case giveaway we will be setting up a game giveaway and a few prizes donated by fellow Team members for Challenge participants 

Fire up those rigs for TPU!!! We can certainly use the help 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

*Prize post is under construction from our latest crunching challenge:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...enge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/#post-3153842

*We will draw the winner of the build with the custom case by @ST.o.CH tomorrow night**
* Winner of the custom build will drawn from those TPU members that posted in this thread and/or active TPU crunching/folding Team members who were crunching and/or folding during the challenge


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 1, 2014)

God this is such an epic win!!!!!!! 
Congrats to all that participated in the challenge and good luck to all that are in the drawing!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2014)

*and the winner of the Kreij Memorial PC with custon case by @ST.o.CH is.......

*


Spoiler:  PC with ST.o.CH case



@OneMoar



Congrats to the winner!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2014)

And a *BIG* thanks to @Norton for all you do for this team.  Hip hip...


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2014)

huge props to TPU For making this happen in memory of uncle kreij 
as soon as things are collected ill start a thread


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats to @OneMoar and also to @Norton for his effort on this team.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats to @OneMoar!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2014)

Grats!!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 4, 2014)

looking forward to that awesome case O_O are fans included or do I need to order some ..


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> looking forward to that awesome case O_O are fans included or do I need to order some ..



You will get a complete and ready to run PC.... add a mouse, keyboard, monitor and you're ready to roll


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> You will get a complete and ready to run PC.... add a mouse, keyboard, monitor and you're ready to roll


@_@ that I didn't know I was expecting to get box O parts and do the :fun: bit my self lol awesome...
got me thinking maby ill raffle off my old box to a cruncher that need another rig ..


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 4, 2014)

The case is on the way to @Norton .


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> The case is on the way to @Norton .


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)

lets not let a awesome thread like this sink to the bottom 
up!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 14, 2014)

It's been a while since I've been thinking about the issue of the fight against cancer, more precisely about what we do by the scientific community. It occurred to me that if, and I say if, it were possible to write the code to reduce the duration of processing for approximately 15 to 20 minutes, it would be possible to call the crunching of benching. It's not easy for me to expose an idea knowing that the probability of falling into the ridiculous is great so I'm just now getting to expose it, because, imagine instead of having the Cinebench run (for example) ( not undoing the Cinebench because for me is the reference) it would be possible to run a fraction of a thread, thus in addition to testing the cpu get real results to help find results to combat diseases that are our real enemy.
With this measure (hypothetically theoretical) it would be possible to extend the crunching/benching to any Internet user.


----------



## patrico (Sep 14, 2014)

@ST.o.CH  hmm dunno if im right but are you meaning to use a crunching as a benchmark tool, so instead of running benchmarks that really only show how fast a machine completed it and the meaning of the data crunchin in the benchmark is meaningless, to  somehow have benchmarks that are benching data, but the data it computes has a use ?? Im I getting you right there, cause thats a great idea


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> It's been a while since I've been thinking about the issue of the fight against cancer, more precisely about what we do by the scientific community. It occurred to me that if, and I say if, it were possible to write the code to reduce the duration of processing for approximately 15 to 20 minutes, it would be possible to call the crunching of benching. It's not easy for me to expose an idea knowing that the probability of falling into the ridiculous is great so I'm just now getting to expose it, because, imagine instead of having the Cinebench run (for example) ( not undoing the Cinebench because for me is the reference) it would be possible to run a fraction of a thread, thus in addition to testing the cpu get real results to help find results to combat diseases that are our real enemy.
> With this measure (hypothetically theoretical) it would be possible to extend the crunching/benching to any Internet user.






patrico said:


> @ST.o.CH  hmm dunno if im right but are you meaning to use a crunching as a benchmark tool, so instead of running benchmarks that really only show how fast a machine completed it and the meaning of the data crunchin in the benchmark is meaningless, to  somehow have benchmarks that are benching data, but the data it computes has a use ?? Im I getting you right there, cause thats a great idea



Crunching as a benchmarking tool has its benefits- however, there is an issue with it when dealing with an overclock that's unstable... the work done will error out and will need to be picked up by someone else's machine. That said, a stable running rig will output *X *number of results/points per day (points are related to GFlops) and comparisons can be made between other rigs (see below)

As a long term stability test there is a great benefit of useful work done rather just heat/wasted cpu cycles. Long term means greater than 3-7 days as mosts/all rigs need to run for a while to establish themselves as reliable for the researchers criteria. Once reliability conditions are met, comparisons can be made between rigs.

Hope that made some sense... I'm a little tired atm


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)

http://www.fuckcancerfoundation.org
I plan on doing a bit of modding to the new rig gonna make some "fk cancer" templates and spray-bomb the Fk cancer ribbon on it
I have a uncle thats been folding since like 2010 ill see about getting him to join the tpu remebers kreji group


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2014)

*** UPDATE***

Just wanted to collect up some of the pics of the PC's we've given away in Kreij's memory. There are pics of them spread throughout this thread but as we get ready to finish up *PC #4* I thought that it would be cool to share them in a "family" photo 
*
That's right! Due to the generous donations from TPU forum members we've managed to put together and giveaway 4 PC's in Kreij's memory!!!*  

**note-* PC #4 is under construction and is due to be completed and delivered to the winner early next month...

*PC #1 - donated to @BUCK NASTY* 





*
PC #2- donated to @sneekypeet **
* sneeky updated many pieces on the PC (case, cooling, and more...)




*
PC #3- donated to @ST.o.CH* 
* ST.o.CH will be building a custom case for the components received




*
PC #4- donated to @OneMoar* (under construction- more details/pics to follow)
* ST.o.CH supplied the custom case for this build





*A special thanks to everyone at TPU that helped make this project possible!!!*


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks awesome.. thanks so much all those involved in making this happen.... We can't bring back Special K, but hot damn, I think he'd be proud of us....


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2014)

Received the case for PC #4 today from @ST.o.CH 

The build for @OneMoar is one step closer to completion


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> Received the case for PC #4 today from @ST.o.CH
> 
> The build for @OneMoar is one step closer to completion


That´s good news @Norton.
Then let me know your point of view about the case, the good and the bad sides.
That will help me a lot in further builds.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2014)

One of the reasons I approached Norton with this idea, was because of another thread I saw a few years back. I believe TPU lost another member a few years ago, I don't recall his name as I wasn't a member back then, but the community banded together to build a PC and donate it to a family in need (there's still a youtube clip out there somewhere). 

While I think Special K would be proud, I'd ask everyone to think about the other members we lost a short while ago too.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 16, 2014)

I believe @RCoon  your referring to Stanhemi if my recollection is correct.


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I believe @RCoon  your referring to Stanhemi if my recollection is correct.



We also did some fund raising for loonym 's family after he passed away and there were quite a few other special events where the community came together to help someone else.

Will post some links when I get a chance.... all show the great spirit of this forum!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> We also did some fund raising for loonym 's family after he passed away and there were quite a few other special events where the community came together to help someone else.
> 
> Will post some links when I get a chance.... all show the great spirit of this forum!



Damn son, some of those threads really get the grit in your eye


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> We also did some fund raising for *loonym 's* family after he passed away and there were quite a few other special events where the community came together to help someone else.
> 
> Will post some links when I get a chance.... all show the great spirit of this forum!



Yep, that's right, he was another great member here!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 16, 2014)

attempting to fix my subscription to this thread
ignore this post ...


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

I got home tonight and wasn't completely exhausted from work so I took out the case that @ST.o.CH made for the build. There is only one word that describes this case when you actually have it in front of you:

*Breathtaking!!!

ST.o.CH this case is truly a work of art!* 

*note- If anyone still wants to help and donate towards finishing the build drop me a PM and let me know....


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> I got home tonight and wasn't completely exhausted from work so I took out the case that @ST.o.CH made for the build. There is only one word that describes this case when you actually have it in front of you:
> 
> *Breathtaking!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks @Norton for the feedback, a little work to greater a noble cause that is Fighting Cancer.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 25, 2014)

WEEKLY BUMP
lets keep this thread ontop until 2015


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 2, 2014)

UP UP AND AWAY!


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2014)

We are getting close to getting all of the pieces for the final *latest* build... stay tuned for spoilers next week 

We're near the end of the funds donated so it's taking a little more time to get everything together... I will, however, make sure that this build is worth the wait!!!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2014)

What's left that's needed? How short are the funds?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

CPU and cooler left to pick up... we have enough for a lower spec version of both but intend to kick in some more funds on my own to make sure it's a special build


----------



## D007 (Oct 4, 2014)

It's a great thing to see his memory continuing here, with so much goodwill towards it.
Maybe we can do a contest one day, like what he used to do. 

Just an idea.
But a "who has the cruddiest gaming PC" contest.
And whoever wins, gets the build.

I'd just hope that people were honest about it and were members, who have been here for a bit.
It would be nice to see people who could really use it, get one.

Not saying the people who have gotten one, didn't need it.
Just an idea.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

D007 said:


> It's a great thing to see his memory continuing here, with so much goodwill towards it.
> Maybe we can do a contest one day, like what he used to do.
> 
> Just an idea.
> ...



The latest rig is going to @OneMoar  but there is no reason not to keep this thread going by continuing to donate in Kreij's memory 

Many of us are donating every day by using our rigs to crunch and/or fold in order to help find cures for the diseases that take such terrible tolls on our friends, loved ones, and family members... we even have account(s) setup up in Kreij's memory for this.

We will be participating in crunching challenges this month and next month, All are welcome to join in (we do prize giveaways for participating too).... after that we will ask the community for more ideas to keep the giving going and to keep this thread alive.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2014)

Norton,  send me a pm on what else needed. I will help out also


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> The latest rig is going to @OneMoar  but there is no reason not to keep this thread going by continuing to donate in Kreij's memory
> 
> Many of us are donating every day by using our rigs to crunch and/or fold in order to help find cures for the diseases that take such terrible tolls on our friends, loved ones, and family members... we even have account(s) setup up in Kreij's memory for this.
> 
> We will be participating in crunching challenges this month and next month, All are welcome to join in (we do prize giveaways for participating too).... after that we will ask the community for more ideas to keep the giving going and to keep this thread alive.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2014)

@Norton, hit me up for the cooler, but we need to figure out what is worthy of being in that case.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 4, 2014)

somedays TPU you really do impress ... 
I Am sure Kreij is looking down with a smile


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2014)

@Norton 
Did the box show up yet?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> @Norton
> Did the box show up yet?



Should receive on Monday... was in Iowa a few days ago iirc.

EDIT- it's in Springfield, MA atm so I may get it tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> somedays TPU you really do impress ...



It is my understanding and appreciation that TPU is always full of greatness, though some threads may not always bring out the best.  Sometimes it takes a sad event to bring out something positive, but that's what really happened here; TPU is crunching along strong in Kreij's memory; I know I'm not the only one crunching for Kreij.

Anyway, @OneMoar you are in for a treat with that inbound rig!  Make us proud 




Also, thanks @sneekypeet


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Should receive on Monday... was in Iowa a few days ago iirc.
> 
> EDIT- it's in Springfield, MA atm so I may get it tomorrow


Well let me know when it gets to ya.. Ah shit im in public forum lmao.
Sorry thought I was in PM, anyways..


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> @Norton, hit me up for the cooler, but we need to figure out what is worthy of being in that case.



I can cover shipping cost of the cooler if you guys want. I'd like to contribute in some way to the latest build.

Thanks,


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 4, 2014)

this seems appropriate given its 3 AM


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 4, 2014)

BUUUUUUMP! AND F*CK CANCER!!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 4, 2014)

Keeping the faith alive.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Should receive on Monday... was in Iowa a few days ago iirc.
> 
> EDIT- it's in Springfield, MA atm so I may get it tomorrow



Board is here!  Will post some preview pics of what we have so far this evening...


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 4, 2014)

OOo
/gets popcorn


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

*Teaser pics!!!* 
















* I'm working on my camera skills.....

*More to come as the rest of the pieces arrive*


----------



## patrico (Oct 5, 2014)

bumpy bump, up up we gooo


----------



## t_ski (Oct 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> ** I'm working on my camera skills.....*


Less flash, more ambient lighting helps


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2014)

/no-hump bump....



I has a sad.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 11, 2014)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2014)

All of the parts for the latest build have been received! 

Hope to start the build this weekend


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> All of the parts for the latest build have been received!
> 
> Hope to start the build this weekend


That should be great.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 13, 2014)

Moar feedback please, we are on the way to the top.


----------



## patrico (Oct 13, 2014)

hmm what about pic's of finished machines on front page, just an idea 
Bumpy bump


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

FUCK CANCER


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 14, 2014)

patrico said:


> hmm what about pic's of finsihed machines on front page, just an idea
> Bumpy bump


Good idea .


OneMoar said:


> FUCK CANCER


Dynamics, one moar dynamic.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

We have a crunching challenge starting up on Oct. 16th GMT (Oct 15th. @ 8:00pm eastern time)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/

Stop by and show your support! 

*P.S> Bring your PC's with you... we want to win!!!*


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> P.S> Bring your PC's with you


Lol.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 15, 2014)

still on top lets keep it that way.....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 15, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> still on top lets keep it that way.....


^Amen.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2014)

/atheistic bump.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2014)

Bump for......

*IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! *

Pics and near final specs to be posted shortly


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2014)

*Here are the details for Kreij PC #4*


Spoiler:  interior



Bad pics- sorry! 







*- Specs:
- Custom Aluminum case by @ST.o.CH
- ASUS Maximus VI Gene motherboard
- Core i5-4670k cpu
- 2x2GB GSkill Ripjaws (DDR3-1600)
- Reeven Okeanos (dual tower cpu cooler)
- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB gpu
- Windows 7 Pro x64
- WD 2.5" 160GB Blue drive
- Corsair HX-750 psu
- 2x 120mm red LED fans (front)
- 1x 120mm red bladed fan (rear)*

*Congrats again to @OneMoar !!! Enjoy the PC! *

*AND
A special Thanks again to ALL of the members of TPU that helped make this project possible!*  

*UP NEXT....* another rig? Quite possible


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Here are the details for Kreij PC #4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  interior
> ...



Let us see moar please.

BTW there is a nice rig here, one moar pc to fight cancer, congrats to tpu members.


----------



## patrico (Oct 16, 2014)

Welldone !  @OneMoar 

Cheers!   @Norton


Bumpy Bump


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 16, 2014)

TPU


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 17, 2014)

up we go again


----------



## patrico (Oct 17, 2014)

hmm how high can we get


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Here are the details for Kreij PC #4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  interior
> ...








Those specs tho


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> Those specs tho


you ain't seen nothing yet  I have plans BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAA
HINT starts with gtx ends with 0


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

Update on our current challenge (2nd day)- Currently in first place with a decent lead! 
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6882

AND

On a related note- decided to move my FX-8350 rig onto the Kreij memorial crunching account for the remainder of the challenge


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 19, 2014)

trying to decide what I should name the system once it arrives I have narrowed it down to the following pls help me decide
1. Kreij Cruncher
2.Cancer Crusher
3. F*k Cancer
4. mad monkey moderators mad cancer killing machine
5. Deens Cancer Cure in-a-box


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> trying to decide what I should name the system once it arrives I have narrowed it down to the following pls help me decide
> 1. Kreji Cruncher
> 2.Cancer Crusher
> 3. F*k Cancer
> ...



_Kreij Lives On_


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> _Kreij Lives On_


yes yes yess yess I belive thats it
ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 19, 2014)

Either number 1 or Norton's suggestion.

Edit: nvm


----------



## patrico (Oct 19, 2014)

Tricky they're all quite good names

Kreji Cruncher  is nice  

but ekk they all have their merits though!


 oopsi '_*Kreij Lives On'* it is!_


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 19, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> trying to decide what I should name the system once it arrives I have narrowed it down to the following pls help me decide
> 1. Kreij Cruncher
> 2.Cancer Crusher
> 3. F*k Cancer
> ...





Norton said:


> _Kreij Lives On_


I think that @Norton title is good, because we are doing this to remember and honor the memories of a great man that passed way here in tpu.
I'll star the EU KREIJ case maybe in next month.
It will be (something) Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven edition, a small casemod to remember the "little" cosmos here in techpowerup.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 19, 2014)

was browsing https://www.decalgirl.com
thinking about having this printed on a decal
maby to put on the side of the case
what do you think ? I think Kreij would have gotten a laugh out of it ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2014)

hahahaah nice


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 19, 2014)

I have the full color original image but I kind of like the black and white that I de saturated in gimp ... thoughts ?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

for anybody that doesn't know that`s "Deen" aka Kreij in the picture
here is the original taken from his Obit gallery


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> was browsing https://www.decalgirl.com
> thinking about having this printed on a decal
> maby to put on the side of the case
> what do you think ? I think Kreij would have gotten a laugh out of it ...


cut a bit dark areeas around Deen so only his figure stay


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> was browsing https://www.decalgirl.com
> thinking about having this printed on a decal
> maby to put on the side of the case
> what do you think ? I think Kreij would have gotten a laugh out of it ...


That´s a good idea and if if could remove the background of the picture to remain only Dean in black and white theme would be awesome.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 20, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> cut a bit dark areeas around Deen so only his figure stay





ST.o.CH said:


> That´s a good idea and if if could remove the background of the picture to remain only Dean in black and white theme would be awesome.


My thoughts, too.
Dean would have gotten a real kick out of this, lol.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

I tried various ways of cutting the image I could'the get one clean enough with just the fore ground


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I tried various ways of cutting the image I could'the get one clean enough with just the fore ground



Could ask @TheMailMan78  he's a wiz around Photoshop, if not I'm happy to cut and feather it out.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I tried various ways of cutting the image I could'the get one clean enough with just the fore ground


crop top and right side. what ever else left will be just background for "white" Deen


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

sent them a email asking if they would do custom sizes
ill have another whack at editing it when the new rig gets in this laptop is way slow for GiMP


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 20, 2014)

This is just plain amazing. So proud to be a part of this community. @OneMoar this just proves that the memorial went to the correct member.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 20, 2014)

Try this and see if it works.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

this is what I got now after fiddling around
if someone can clean it up some more (particularly the right eye)  ill get it printed as soon as I have some spare cash ...


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

what do you people think about getting a transparent decal and putting it on the case window perhaps with some LED back-lighting if I put a large one on other side of the case it won't really be visible


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2014)

That's pretty neat! 

I would hold off on ordering until you have the case in hand so you can test fit a paper copy first to check for proper sizing.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> That's pretty neat!
> 
> 
> I would hold off on ordering until you have the case in hand so you can test fit a paper copy first to check for proper sizing.


yea was gonna do that anyway   gotta laso a fellow TPUr todo some editing
@RCoon yo is there any way you can take the deenv2 image and replace the black-boarder with a transparent layer my hands are no-ware near steady enough for that
also if you know any text-effects-fu that would be great I am by no means a artist lol
as @Norton knows I plan to
add my own goodies to it 



Spoiler



3GB 7970  ,4 More GB's  of Ram for a total of 8 + 128GB SSD  for it in-hand by the end of the week provided the rest of it gets here by then




of course ill re-donate the unused parts back to you for use in the next give away + some of the stuff I have sitting around doing nothing so the odds of having another system to give away are very very good 
for those of your that read the spoiler there will of course be a Upgrade log and some decent photos   and a surprise that will be revealed all in good time


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> what do you people think about getting a transparent decal and putting it on the case window perhaps with some LED back-lighting if I put a large one on other side of the case it won't really be visible
> View attachment 59817





Norton said:


> That's pretty neat!
> 
> I would hold off on ordering until you have the case in hand so you can test fit a paper copy first to check for proper sizing.


It´s just like @Norton said, BTW those 12"X 18" are pretty big and I don´t recall the exactly measures of side window but it´s more close to 20 X 25 cm or 7" X 10" the whole window.
The best is wait and measure for yourself when you get hands on the box.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> yea was gonna do that anyway   gotta laso a fellow TPUr todo some editing
> @RCoon yo is there any way you can take the deenv2 image and replace the black-boarder with a transparent layer my hands are no-ware near steady enough for that
> also if you know any text-effects-fu that would be great I am by no means a artist lol
> as @Norton knows I plan to
> ...



Will have to wait until tomorrow when I'm at work. Got CS6 there and some spare time to do it. All my out of work hours are filled with reviews and far too many spreadsheets.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

No hurry at all box is not even here yet


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> No hurry at all box is not even here yet



So you want the entire black background to be transparent? Does that include all black parts that are part of his body and face and what not?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

Just the backround hoping i can trim the rest myself with a exacto
the plan is to hopefully get some small LEDs for back lighting and allow the lights to shine though the decal


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2014)

*Last pic before it gets shut down and put into a box!* 

Running nice under load 






Sorry for the one day delay @OneMoar ... wanted to make sure the rig was running stable with this cpu


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 21, 2014)

no need to be sorry at all good things come to those who wait 
dam that clock speed,voltage and temps there is plenty of overhead left .. 
guessed the i5 got there early  I had a feeling that was the hold-up


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> no need to be sorry at all good things come to those who wait
> dam that clock speed,voltage and temps there is plenty of overhead left ..
> guessed the i5 got there early  I had a feeling that was the hold-up



So whats the plan for your existing rig?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 21, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> So whats the plan for your existing rig?


sold it lol a buddy of mine needed a PC ASAP I am using the funds to make the Kreji lives on Rig as awesome as I can make it 
@Norton question is there more then one SATA cable present I need to access my .iso of my os backup but the drive I have is non-bootable


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> sold it lol a buddy of mine needed a PC ASAP I am using the funds to make the Kreji lives on Rig as awesome as I can make it
> @Norton question is there more then one SATA cable present I need to access my .iso of my os backup but the drive I have is non-bootable



Had some good parts in there. Ill join in once ive got the os in...


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> sold it lol a buddy of mine needed a PC ASAP I am using the funds to make the Kreji lives on Rig as awesome as I can make it
> @Norton question is there more then one SATA cable present I need to access my .iso of my os backup but the drive I have is non-bootable



I'll make sure I throw in a few extras


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 21, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Had some good parts in there. Ill join in once ive got the os in...


it was old and tired


Norton said:


> I'll make sure I throw in a few extras


you


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

I think Dean would be proud.  Thanks Norton


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> Just the backround hoping i can trim the rest myself with a exacto
> the plan is to hopefully get some small LEDs for back lighting and allow the lights to shine though the decal



https://www.dropbox.com/s/dwucu04aam6b0ia/deen.png?dl=0

Took a fair while! Did it all manually so I could get to the edges, figured the original picture would be easier to work with.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 22, 2014)

System is (Mostly) on its way to me stay tuned:0


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> System is (Mostly) on its way to me stay tuned:0



I'll admit it... I forgot to send the psu cables


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll admit it... I forgot to send the psu cables


just having a little bit of fun with you


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 23, 2014)

thread position is unacceptable ... 
BUMP!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

New project build pending.... suggestions welcome!


----------



## patrico (Oct 24, 2014)

bumpy bumperson !!

Ohhhh  Interesting!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 24, 2014)

systems is in and aside from most from a few speed bumps its humming right long
@ST.o.CH
case feedback:
case is absolutely beautiful if a little cramped to work in cooler install was a challenge and I am not sure if I like the lack of a non vertical drive mount but.. cable routing was fairly easy if a bit tight behind the board tray

the use of Allen Bolts while aesthetically pleasing does make a installing stuff more effort then normally required. threaded holes on the VGA mount would be a good idea next time I dropped the bolt/nut no less then 5 times trying to get the dam thing started and finally had to hold it with pliers

power supply location could pose a problem with Crossfire and double slot GPU's the GTX 750 will starve for air if installed in the bottom slot due to the location of the PSU

luckily the reference cards have the blower intake far enough back to avoid the issue still anything with a double slot custom cooler is most likely either not gonna fit or will air-starve if installed in the bottom slot

my only real complaint is the lack of 5.25 and 3.5 Floppy drive bays I am gonna need todo some modding of  my own to mount the controller panel I have on order
minor annoyances aside the case is absolutely stunning to look at with the ROG board and the red LEDS Bravo...
__________________________________________________________
cables for the GPU will be in tomorrow ill do benches then until  then here is a teaser http://f.cl.ly/items/0x1y1o0S003I153M1m2m/Image 2014-10-23 at 8.18.01 PM.png
edit: corrected the problem with the reset button the wiring is reversed on the reset button for some reason with the LED connector actually being the switch and the switch connector being the LED


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 24, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> systems is in and aside from most from a few speed bumps its humming right long
> @ST.o.CH
> case feedback:
> case is absolutely beautiful if a little cramped to work in cooler install was a challenge and I am not sure if I like the lack of a non vertical drive mount but.. cable routing was fairly easy if a bit tight behind the board tray
> ...


Thanks for your feedback @OneMoar .

I recognize that the solution to fix the vga was due to my error in measurement and bending this area in particular, the initial holes were a bit far and because it was the last part to build on the plate that I thought, then do it, because otherwise, I had to do it all over again.

This case was not meant to Crossfire or Scalable link and the position of psu works fine "if" there is no sli/cfx as as presented:




Or:




In other matter lacks one inch tall.

The problem with the connectors and led´s power/reset was I have recycled pieces from an old box, sometimes you can't budget for everything and also takes time to find suitable parts on the market.
Those tiny connectors with even tiny letters are very very rare.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 24, 2014)

more screenies comming later




looking like there is a lot more on the table but I am gonna leave it here for awhile
ill be getting decals made some time in the next two weeks 
exterior pics later


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 25, 2014)

some terrible cell-cam pics because my Cannon EOS is fubard


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 26, 2014)

heres a quick benchmark
some parts for the next build should be on there way to @Norton by the end of this comming week


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2014)

Time to bump this thread up 

*2 reasons:*

1- We have a *MAJOR* crunching challenge coming up in just over 2 weeks... we could use some help from the community! 
** stay tuned for more info!*
2- @OneMoar was kind enough to send back some parts from the rig he won due to some upgrading done so I'm thinking about another build in *Kreij's* honor. Possibly an HTPC for a member or someone a member knows who's down on their luck that could use some help. I have a GTX 750, Pentium G3258, and a few other parts left.

*Thoughts?*


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thoughts?



you know where to find me for this


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Time to bump this thread up
> 
> *2 reasons:*
> 
> ...


Awesome! 
Count me in for a Windows 7 license and some DDR3 (probably 4 or maybe 6GB) for it if you decide to build another 
Sorry it's not more, but it's all I have spare ATM.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds like a plan man.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Time to bump this thread up
> 
> *2 reasons:*
> 
> ...


I've been away for a few months, but back now. Still have the Opty Servers and the Kreij Memorial Rig(Phenom x6) and I'll be ready to crank them up very soon due to cooler temps. Count me in for 102 cores toward the Challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've been away for a few months, but back now. Still have the Opty Servers and the Kreij Memorial Rig(Phenom x6) and I'll be ready to crank them up very soon due to cooler temps. Count me in for 102 cores toward the Challenge.


Welcome back!  

Glad to hear that we have your support!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 30, 2014)

update: kreij decals should be here next week I ordered some extra to give away  ill be mailing a couple to @Norton for his use 
I had to flip the PSU over because i didn't think it  wasn't getting enough air  ill widen the grill and fix it when I have time it actually lowered the total system temps by ~5C
system is up and folding when idle + when I am at work


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow!!!!!! How did I miss this latest content?????? 

At any rate, I think it would be great to build another rig in Dean's name!!!! 

I'll have a near new Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop (Keyboard and mouse) that can go along with this build. The set is black if that matters. It is in retail box with all accessories.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 1, 2014)

@Norton says parts have arrived safely


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2014)

UP!
decals say out for delivery...


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2014)

not happy decals arrived today 3 where the incorrect size and the one that is the correct size didn't come out worth a dam ill need to return them for a refund and go with a local option ...


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> not happy decals arrived today 3 where the incorrect size and the one that is the correct size didn't come out worth a dam ill need to return them for a refund and go with a local option ...



Sorry to hear that 

At least you may be able to see what the local guy can do..

Are there any graphic artists here on TPU that can do something like this???


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't you get transparent plastic/vinyl sheets that are printable and adhesive backed?  Maybe something like this - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...3R_v-sHCl1nlcUaAjfR8P8HAQ&is=REG&Q=&A=details

Not sure if that is exactly what you want - can't tell from the description.  But there should be printable, clear media available with an adhesive backing that could be used.

edit: also here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B9Q9QY0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2014)

I was looking at this today while I was out shopping
http://www.joann.com/silhouette-printable-sticker-paper-8.5inx11in-8/pkg-clear/13131560.html?mkwid=iC6FFUVy|dc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shopping - Scrapbooking&CS_003=10131488&CS_010=[ProductId]&gclid=Cj0KEQiA7NyiBRCOhpuCm9Dq6b4BEiQA9D6qhbaF1SNybYFr66j-OsCa4jW-CwF1vwYoTtP-1rWcBjgaAkNR8P8HAQ


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I was looking at this today while I was out shopping
> http://www.joann.com/silhouette-printable-sticker-paper-8.5inx11in-8/pkg-clear/13131560.html?mkwid=iC6FFUVy|dc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shopping - Scrapbooking&CS_003=10131488&CS_010=[ProductId]&gclid=Cj0KEQiA7NyiBRCOhpuCm9Dq6b4BEiQA9D6qhbaF1SNybYFr66j-OsCa4jW-CwF1vwYoTtP-1rWcBjgaAkNR8P8HAQ


Yup - that's my second link.  That should work.  It's worth the couple of bucks it would cost to try anyway.  I hope you can get your money back from the vendor and they don't give you a hard time.  Do a chargeback on your credit card if you have to.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

How would I go about taking the points from my linux box out of my name and using it for TPU remembers Kreij.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> How would I go about taking the points from my linux box out of my name and using it for TPU remembers Kreij.



You send me a PM


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow! Free -dc reports some impressive numbers over the last couple of days for TPU_remembers_Kreij.
Looks like maybe Kai should be worried after all.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Wow! Free -dc reports some impressive numbers over the last couple of days for TPU_remembers_Kreij.
> Looks like maybe Kai should be worried after all.


When SCIENCE is getting done, I sure won't be worrying 
And the Xeon DP is still getting spooled up now, which ought to help a bit


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 7, 2014)

You guys want to do another build? @Norton ygpm


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Looks like maybe Kai should be worried after all.





[Ion] said:


> ... I sure won't be worrying


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 7, 2014)

Anything official on components for the new memorial yet? Seeing lots of offers and was just wondering. I know your busy @Norton
Edit Duh check the op. Disregard. lol.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Anything official on components for the new memorial yet? Seeing lots of offers and was just wondering. I know your busy @Norton
> Edit Duh check the op. Disregard. lol.



OP needs updating but yes I'm suggesting we do an HTPC/light gamer to give to friend or family member in need. Will look at persons recommended by someone in our TPU community (i.e. who, why, where...etc)

At this point we need a s1150 mobo (mATX, miniITX) and psu definitely and I believe we have enough in hand or pledged to finish up a nice little PC. *However, anything else donated is more than welcome* 

Will update the OP and parts list later today.... have a few more hours left to finish up at work first


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

Any interest in an Antec 480w (IIRC) PSU?  I haven't even cut it up


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Any interest in an Antec 480w (IIRC) PSU?  I haven't even cut it up


Sorry, but I like my components pre-tenderized.  It saves me the frustration and effort of doing it myself.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Sorry, but I like my components pre-tenderized.  It saves me the frustration and effort of doing it myself.



Proper damage requires a proper hammer.... claw hammers don't quite measure up to a good ball peen, mini sledge or dead blow hammer 

*FYI- we're participating in the WCG 10th Birthday Challenge (11/16 thru 11/25)*

See thread here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/

*Warm up your rigs with us and get a chance at winning some prizes!*


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2014)

Dead blow - now there's a man who knows his hammers.  I'm guessing you've done a little metal working in your time.  I've always thought slide hammers were a pretty cool invention too.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 8, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Dead blow - now there's a man who knows his hammers.  I'm guessing you've done a little metal working in your time.  *I've always thought slide hammers were a pretty cool invention too.*


Got a 15lb slide in my shop, handy little bastard.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 8, 2014)

Air hammer do major damage


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2014)

*UPDATE- see below for chance to win this rig 

This is what we have so far for ....
*
*Kreij Memorial rig #5 *(USA)
*- Specs:
Case- BitFenix Pandora Micro-ATX Slim-Tower- *donated by @sneekypeet
*Motherboard- TBA
CPU- Pentium G3258 *donated by TPU forum member contributions
*Ram- 2x2GB Mushkin (DDR3-1600) *donated by @OneMoar
*Cooler- Alpenfoehn Sella (92mm) *donated by @sneekypeet
*GPU- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB *donated by @OneMoar
*PSU*- *Corsair CX-430 *donated by @sneekypeet
*HDD- WD 1.0TB Blue 2.5" HDD *donated by @Norton
*OS- Windows 7 Ultimate *donated by @stinger608
*KB/Mouse- Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop *donated by @stinger608

* Our goal is to donate this rig to a US forum member and for them to give it to someone in need. Anyone interested in a chance to win the rig simply needs to post in this thread and tell us who you would give it to and why*. Current plan is to select a winner over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend and to get the rig to the winner in time for Christmas.
* the who and why in your post is optional but encouraged *
*Thanks again to all of you for making this forum AWESOME!!!  *


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2014)

@Norton ....this was the cooler I was speaking of.... http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php/en/products/cpu-cooler/10-cpu-kuehler/16-sella

Not amazeballs, but better than stock.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> @Norton ....this was the cooler I was speaking of.... http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php/en/products/cpu-cooler/10-cpu-kuehler/16-sella
> 
> Not amazeballs, but better than stock.



Fixed- Thanks!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2014)

Cant say yet who it could go to but I use to work closely in the foster care for teens in finding "forever Homes" for teens passing from foster care to foster care. I still keep in touch with many of the workers that are transitioning them to there own place when they turn 18. I know they have needs beyond what you could imagine and I have donated computers before to some. I can assure it would go to a good cause.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, this is getting soooooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3527#ov I can donate for *Kreij. So just PM*


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 12, 2014)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I have a http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3527#ov I can donate for *Kreij. So just PM*


Mighty nice of you


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 12, 2014)

If I was to win this rig I would donate it federal Fire at the top gun navy school. These men and women save so many life's, including my father who suffered a heart attack at work. They risk there life everyday doing mission support for the men and women in the navy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I have a http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3527#ov I can donate for *Kreij. So just PM*



If the X58 goes through I can donate a Xeon 3520 just PM


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

There are a few entries posted for the rig- still time to get a chance to win for someone in need 

Details here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...eaway-in-progress.202061/page-21#post-3191983


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2014)

If I was to win this awesome rig, it would go to my second oldest step daughter. She is struggling through college, majoring in business management. My son-in-law was just laid off on Monday of this week. Now to top things off, they took pretty much the last money they had and purchased everything for an upcoming Thanksgiving feast...................Not for themselves but to give to a family in dire need!!! Made tears come to my eyes! 
She is currently using a half broke down laptop to do her college work and could use a nice system! 
And, I am sure I could get her to run WCG under my name with it as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

Just want to update everyone on one of the original Kreij memorial rigs. I took a few months off during the summer, but now the cool weather has returned! Finally got around to overclocking the 1055t and she now is Crunching @ 3.8Ghz. This rig will house the 2-GTX 970's(with a PSU swap) that will arrive next week for F@H. It's currently crunching under my name(my servers are crunching for Kreij), but will be back under Kreij permanently after the Challenge. This rig should run 24/7 from now on. *Many thanks to all who donate to these rigs and my thanks to all who "Crunch for a Cure"!*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> If I was to win this awesome rig, it would go to my second oldest step daughter. She is struggling through college, majoring in business management. My son-in-law was just laid off on Monday of this week. Now to top things off, they took pretty much the last money they had and purchased everything for an upcoming Thanksgiving feast...................Not for themselves but to give to a family in dire need!!! Made tears come to my eyes!
> She is currently using a half broke down laptop to do her college work and could use a nice system!
> And, I am sure I could get her to run WCG under my name with it as well.


Helping a person who is helping another persons with out asking nothing to themselves, and, get a chance to crunch a bit, that is true remarkable .


----------



## Bow (Nov 14, 2014)

Another Cruncher.....sure I could use another one.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> If I was to win this awesome rig, it would go to my second oldest step daughter. She is struggling through college, majoring in business management. My son-in-law was just laid off on Monday of this week. Now to top things off, they took pretty much the last money they had and purchased everything for an upcoming Thanksgiving feast...................Not for themselves but to give to a family in dire need!!! Made tears come to my eyes!
> She is currently using a half broke down laptop to do her college work and could use a nice system!
> And, I am sure I could get her to run WCG under my name with it as well.


Send me a PM at some point--might be able to help you out


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2014)

bump this to the top


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2014)

*Here's the list we have so far of folks interested in receiving Kreij PC #5 (US)*
@Jetster
@Dbiggs9
@stinger608
@Bow *
**reminder-* the goal is to give this PC to someone that you know that could benefit from a nice PC from TPU.

*Here's a pic of the case we will be using for this build:*

* The area with the BitFenix symbol is actually a 240x320 LCD screen- you can put any image there 





*Drawing will be held over the Thanksgiving weekend so post here if you want a chance to give someone close to you a nice gift *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Gonna pass on this--everyone in my life who needs a computer has one


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

My mother is already being upgraded to the athlon rig I won from you awhile back. Some one is going to get lucky on this though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

That is a nice freakin' case!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't have anyone in mind that has a need for this build. I know someone will definitely put it to great use. Well done, guys  

OT: That case is ridiculous. I would've snagged it the second SP posted it in his FS thread  Off to Amazon  !


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Here's the list we have so far of folks interested in receiving Kreij PC #5 (US)*
> @Jetster
> @Dbiggs9
> @stinger608
> ...


That BitFenix is a good looking case. Good choice.
I'm wondering about the person or family who will win this rig, probably should think that life isn't always bad and sometimes it feels good to receive something unexpected that is most needed at the moment.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

UPDATE- case, etc is here! Thaanks to @sneekypeet for sending out this way so quickly! 

A note on the selection process:

I'm going to defer to the previous winners to select the winner of the latest rig


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

I nominate my feet. If they win the rig, I'll turn it in to a footrest and point the exhaust up to keep them warm and dry.
(p.s. I don't actually nominate my feet. I don't need rigs. Grandpa _says _he needs one, but his laptop is doing just fine. Even gave him my 7200 RPM drive to perk it up a bit [because he killed his 5200]. All he does is play spider solitare anyways.)



BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally got around to overclocking the 1055t and she now is Crunching @ 3.8Ghz


That's about what my X6 1100t was capable of, if I recall correctly. That's not a bad chip if it can hit those speeds comfortably.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 23, 2014)

I nominate xvi's feet, because he's too proud to nominate his own feet. HE doesn't know how much stress those feet actually feel every day, all day, having to keep him up out of the wet and cold, taking all that drama on themselves. It's a sad, sad, day... "please sir, may I have some more??"




p.s. yeah... I need more alcohol... not really nominating xvi's feet either...but it's early in the morning, and my internet finally came back up, so... anyway... yeah.....


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- see below for chance to win this rig
> 
> This is what we have so far for ....
> *
> ...



*Posting the rig specs again so those interested can have a look.*

*Note- I've made the who and why part optional in case someone is interested in winning the rig but would rather not post that info openly. A post stating that you want a chance to win and that you intend to give it to someone you know that needs a PC is required as a minimum.

*Winner to be selected by next weekend or sooner so there's still time to get in on this giveaway!!!*


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2014)

These are such a good idea i love TPU.

I look around in threads and I see people running Athlon XPs that are really eager to learn but dont have much in the way of a PC and this is a perfect outlet to help them. I was honestly in the same boat and @Urlyin help[ed me YEARS ago by donating a system and i held onto that system slowly making it better for years until I was where I am today. If he hadent sent me that first system disassembled I may have never put one together.

I would have never put the utility DVD together. or got a job in computers. I would still be working retail I wouldn't own a house or have a fiance or be in this state. I would have never found out i had an aptitude for it. or even a desire to learn about it had i never been presented the opportunity. In alot of ways like 8 years ago that Athlon system he gave me changed my life I just didnt know it yet.

To be part of a forum and to be around people that make things like what I experienced possible is a good feeling and another reason iv logged in every day since I joined.


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2014)

I am passing on all the give a ways this time around.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2014)

Will the awesome ever stop pouring from this thread?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 23, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Will the awesome ever stop pouring from this thread?


Simply does not need, this is a thread of a greater cause that´s even greater than ourselves and all we need is keep our faith alive.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2014)

*Specs on the hard drive added to the list....*

*Kreij Memorial rig #5 *(USA)
*- Specs:
Case- BitFenix Pandora Micro-ATX Slim-Tower- *donated by @sneekypeet
*Motherboard- ASRocK H81M-HDS donated by @TRWOV 
CPU- Pentium G3258 *donated by TPU forum member contributions
*Ram- 2x2GB Mushkin (DDR3-1600) *donated by @OneMoar
*Cooler- Alpenfoehn Sella (92mm) *donated by @sneekypeet
*GPU- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB *donated by @OneMoar
*PSU*- *Corsair CX-430 *donated by @sneekypeet
*HDD- WD 1.0TB Blue 2.5" HDD *donated by @Norton
*OS- Windows 7 Ultimate *donated by @stinger608
*KB/Mouse- Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop *donated by @stinger608

*Final spec on the motherboard to be announced soon*


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2014)

Are you still looking for a board? How does an AsrocK H81M-HDS sound? It seems to have support for overclocking: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2014)

So, when are the prize rigs going to be rigs geared towards crunching? Where's the dual Xeon boards with onboard graphics? I want to win one of those.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

xvi said:


> So, when are the prize rigs going to be rigs geared towards crunching? Where's the dual Xeon boards with onboard graphics? I want to win one of those.


Yeah, I think you do


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Are you still looking for a board? How does an AsrocK H81M-HDS sound? It seems to have support for overclocking: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948



Sounds like a good board


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 25, 2014)

xvi said:


> So, when are the prize rigs going to be rigs geared towards crunching? Where's the dual Xeon boards with onboard graphics? I want to win one of those.



Huh, I donated this for the challenge that ends today-






Is that not good enough to be considered a rig "geared towards crunching"? 50,500 PPD average for the 12th through the 24th, not bad compared to IONs dual Xeon rig he posted numbers from, which has a 57,600 PPD average for the 12th-24th.

Not to mention the i5 2400/H67 combo I have for the next give-away rig.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Huh, I donated this for the challenge that ends today-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's perfect buddy. Thanks so much for your generosity.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 25, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's perfect buddy. Thanks so much for your generosity.



 I got it from the generosity of TPU's crunching team. Just returning it to the team since I don't have room for it anymore.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I think you do


Oh, holy cow! Going to have to get my server up and running at my new place... Dual LGA1366 Xeons(which Xeons, I'm not sure. Going to have to run CPU-Z on it when the fresh install is done) with 8GB ECC RAM and five 250GB SAS HDDs in RAID5. Was trying to justify in my mind how I'm going to be running it 24/7 for a TS and fileshare server, well, crunching seems to be calling me now.

EDIT: Tell me, crunching folks: which (Windows) OS do you recommend for crunching on a server? It has SBS 2008, but was considering Win 7 Ultimate 64.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, holy cow! Going to have to get my server up and running at my new place... Dual LGA1366 Xeons(which Xeons, I'm not sure. Going to have to run CPU-Z on it when the fresh install is done) with 8GB ECC RAM and five 250GB SAS HDDs in RAID5. Was trying to justify in my mind how I'm going to be running it 24/7 for a TS and fileshare server, well, crunching seems to be calling me now.
> 
> *EDIT: Tell me, crunching folks: which (Windows) OS do you recommend for crunching on a server? It has SBS 2008, but was considering Win 7 Ultimate 64*.





Linux (Mint or Ubuntu) do well for crunching on a server. I would defer to [Ion] or @twilyth if you need to run a MS OS on it.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2014)

Count me in with an AsrocK H81M-HDS board


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Will the awesome ever stop pouring from this thread?


Of that I have my doubts.



BarbaricSoul said:


> Huh, I donated this for the challenge that ends today-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See. Not even 5 posts later.



Random Murderer said:


> Oh, holy cow! Going to have to get my server up and running at my new place... Dual LGA1366 Xeons(which Xeons, I'm not sure. Going to have to run CPU-Z on it when the fresh install is done) with 8GB ECC RAM and five 250GB SAS HDDs in RAID5. Was trying to justify in my mind how I'm going to be running it 24/7 for a TS and fileshare server, well, crunching seems to be calling me now.
> 
> EDIT: Tell me, crunching folks: which (Windows) OS do you recommend for crunching on a server? It has SBS 2008, but was considering Win 7 Ultimate 64.


I failed with my first attempt at win 7 ultimate 64 the other night. Ethernet drivers I believe was the cause. Tried booting from a Linux usb and it just hung forever without booting the preview let alone the actual mint install. My second atempt at win 7 64 went without a hitch but good lord all the updates, Ugh. After it was done I bare boned the os by removing aero, games, tablet support, Defender, most media features. Tweaked a bunch of services(shut them off or manual) Defraged the install after cleaning the discs. Been running for 12 hrs now so we shall see how well the return is. I plan to run for at least a week full throttle. If I can get Linux to install after that (prob a dvd this time around) I will run for another week to compare. My this is getting fun.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, holy cow! Going to have to get my server up and running at my new place... Dual LGA1366 Xeons(which Xeons, I'm not sure. Going to have to run CPU-Z on it when the fresh install is done) with 8GB ECC RAM and five 250GB SAS HDDs in RAID5. Was trying to justify in my mind how I'm going to be running it 24/7 for a TS and fileshare server, well, crunching seems to be calling me now.
> 
> EDIT: Tell me, crunching folks: which (Windows) OS do you recommend for crunching on a server? It has SBS 2008, but was considering Win 7 Ultimate 64.


And this is a comparatively older one--a pair of Nehalem-EP X5672s.  Sub-$250 too 
But not as tidy or power-efficient as BarbaricSoul's Sandy-E setup.


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Huh, I donated this for the challenge that ends today-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to imply the current rigs weren't fantastic. Admittedly, I haven't been paying close attention to them as I've opted out.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 25, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, holy cow! Going to have to get my server up and running at my new place... Dual LGA1366 Xeons(which Xeons, I'm not sure. Going to have to run CPU-Z on it when the fresh install is done) with 8GB ECC RAM and five 250GB SAS HDDs in RAID5. Was trying to justify in my mind how I'm going to be running it 24/7 for a TS and fileshare server, well, crunching seems to be calling me now.
> 
> EDIT: Tell me, crunching folks: which (Windows) OS do you recommend for crunching on a server? It has SBS 2008, but was considering Win 7 Ultimate 64.


I am running ubuntu on my dual Lga 1366 setup and it does a good job.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I got it from the generosity of TPU's crunching team. Just returning it to the team since I don't have room for it anymore.




Well you might as well get it packed and ready to ship to me............I feel it in the force...........


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Well you might as well get it packed and ready to ship to me............I feel it in the force...........


As if millions of workunits suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

*The final specs for this PC....*

*Kreij Memorial rig #5 *(USA)
*- Specs:
Case- BitFenix Pandora Micro-ATX Slim-Tower- *donated by @sneekypeet
*Motherboard- ASRocK H81M-HDS *donated by @TRWOV 
*CPU- Pentium G3258 *donated by TPU forum member contributions
*Ram- 2x2GB Mushkin (DDR3-1600) *donated by @OneMoar
*Cooler- Alpenfoehn Sella (92mm) *donated by @sneekypeet
*GPU- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB *donated by @OneMoar
*PSU*- *Corsair CX-430 *donated by @sneekypeet
*HDD- WD 1.0TB Blue 2.5" HDD *donated by @Norton
*OS- Windows 7 Ultimate *donated by @stinger608
*KB/Mouse- Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop *donated by @stinger608

The drawing will be held *Thursday evening at/around 9pm (Eastern)...* I will close the entries about an hour before the drawing so you have until then to opt in and get a chance to win this PC for someone you know that really needs one.

*Thanks again (again) to all of you that helped make these giveaways so awesome!!!*


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> As if millions of workunits suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly *cancelled*.



FTFY


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, holy cow! Going to have to get my server up and running at my new place... Dual LGA1366 Xeons(which Xeons, I'm not sure. Going to have to run CPU-Z on it when the fresh install is done) with 8GB ECC RAM and five 250GB SAS HDDs in RAID5. Was trying to justify in my mind how I'm going to be running it 24/7 for a TS and fileshare server, well, crunching seems to be calling me now.
> 
> EDIT: Tell me, crunching folks: which (Windows) OS do you recommend for crunching on a server? It has SBS 2008, but was considering Win 7 Ultimate 64.


Linux is best, but if you need a Windows OS, 8.1 performs slightly better that Win7.  Server OS's are a slightly different story, but the newer you have the better off you are.  Remember, 2003 = XP, 2008 = Vista, 2008R2 = Win7, 2012 = Win 8, 2012R2 = Win8.1.  I would stay away from 2003 and 2008 and go to at least 2008R2 or higher.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 26, 2014)

Fantastic giveaway, giveaway!

I'm not in for the prize this time, but every spring, I give a complete PC to an auction benefiting a battered woman's shelter. 
It's so good to see others engaged in goodness too. I love to see this. All of you people are the best!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *The final specs for this PC....*
> 
> *Kreij Memorial rig #5 *(USA)
> *- Specs:
> ...



Major congrats to everyone that contributed to this fine rig. Damn I love this Forum. You guy's are going to make me cry....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can sure relate to what your saying Buck! This is by far the absolute best forum with the best people on the internet!!!!!!   

There has been several different occasions that brought tears to my eyes brother!  And, I am not ashamed to say that at all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I can sure relate to what your saying Buck! This is by far the absolute best forum with the best people on the internet!!!!!!
> 
> There has been several different occasions that brought tears to my eyes brother!  And, I am not ashamed to say that at all.


If this shit keep up, I'm gonna end up watching "Steel Magnolias" or "Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants" tonight. All I wanna know is..... who is gonna pay for my ever increasing Kleenex bill?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If this shit keep up, I'm gonna end up watching "Steel Magnolias" or "Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants" tonight. All I wanna know is..... who is gonna pay for my *ever increasing Kleenex and lotion bill?*



Fixed that for ya.........................Bhahahahahahaha 

Just kidding bro, and I sure can relate man.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Fixed that for ya.........................Bhahahahahahaha
> 
> Just kidding bro, and I sure can relate man.


LOL. Hey, at my age.....you get action wherever you can. This is a "No Judgement Zone"!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If this shit keep up, I'm gonna end up watching "Steel Magnolias" or "Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants" tonight. All I wanna know is..... who is gonna pay for my ever increasing Kleenex bill?


Damn, Buck is man-strating again


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

He does have sexy young gtx 970 twins around...


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! 
ENJOY YOUR TIME WITH FAMILY & FRIENDS, REMEMBER TO DRIVE SAFELY!

What am I thankful for?
Among other things, I am thankful for the privilege of helping to honor the memory of such an awesome member from this forum. We miss you Dean..... *

We will close the drawing at 8pm Eastern this evening and select the winner shortly afterwards.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ. If I had known back when I approached Norton with the small first idea that it would turn into this...
Sorry I haven't put more effort and donations towards all these (there's bloody 5 so far now?!) giveaways. If there is a 6th in future, hit me up for some stuff to throw your way, I got spare parts bleeding out all orafaces, and I'm moving house on the 22nd, so things gotta go! I'm also good for monetary donations if needed for postage stuffs. I feel bad for forgetting and abandoning the thread after the first giveaway, seems there was a fair bit more to happen 

 you guys

EDIT: Also, the good this TPU thread has done puts some charities to shame


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 27, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Not to mention the i5 2400/H67 combo I have for the next give-away rig.





RCoon said:


> If there is a 6th in future, hit me up for some stuff to throw your way, I got spare parts bleeding out all orafaces, and I'm moving house on the 22nd, so things gotta go!



there will be a 6th, you will get your chance


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 27, 2014)

If I know about the next one, I can help with donations too. I never knew Dean, but I wish that I had.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!
> ENJOY YOUR TIME WITH FAMILY & FRIENDS, REMEMBER TO DRIVE SAFELY!
> 
> What am I thankful for?
> ...


Same to you Captain


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

Opt in is now closed and the names have been sent to the previous winners of Kreij PC's to decide the winner of this PC.

Best of luck to:
@Jetster 
@Dbiggs9 
@stinger608 

*note- it may take a little time for this process since those folks may not necessarily be online at the same time.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving agreed a great cause. It would be nice to see the look on someones face to receive this computer.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 28, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> If I know about the next one, I can help with donations too. I never knew Dean, but I wish that I had.


I never had a chance to meet Dean, but as far as I read about Dean I have a friend that is a person a bit like him and should have about the same age or close to it .


Norton said:


> Opt in is now closed and the names have been sent to the previous winners of Kreij PC's to decide the winner of this PC.
> 
> Best of luck to:
> @Jetster
> ...


The winner will win new friends or strengthen existing relationships, I´m counting on that.
Also thank you @Norton to allow us, the four previous, to vote on fifth  .

PS: Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 28, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Also thank you @Norton to allow us, the four previous, to vote on fifth


So who did you vote for?


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Go Fed Fire!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 28, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> So who did you vote for?


Wise words from @Norton will tell us the lucky one.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 28, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Wise words from @Norton will tell us the lucky one.


Can't blame a guy for wanting the inside scoop. I respect you resolve. lol.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

*and the winner is.......*











*@stinger608*


> If I was to win this awesome rig, it would go to my second oldest step daughter. She is struggling through college, majoring in business management.....


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...eaway-in-progress.202061/page-21#post-3193372


*Congrats and enjoy!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh wow, how awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! My Step daughter will freak out when I tell her!!!! 

Thanks to EVERYONE that has made these awesome rigs possible!!     

Bless each and every one and I have to believe that Dean is looking down on all of us with a big smile. 

I just


----------



## flmatter (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats Stinger608!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2014)

Way to go Stinger608


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2014)

I know, this is so great. My step daughter is going to be sooooooo freaked out!!! It will be great! 
I'll try to get some pictures of me giving it to her and the expression she has.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2014)

WTG STINGER! Hey fyi y'all. Im not going to compete for any rig however I am supporting the effort via crunching. Thanks y'all


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats! This will be good for someone struggling through college, majoring in business management. I hope that she gets years of use out of it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Oh wow, how awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! My Step daughter will freak out when I tell her!!!!
> 
> Thanks to EVERYONE that has made these awesome rigs possible!!
> 
> ...


Grats big guy  I know things have been rough, but seem to be looking up, up up!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats stinger! And thanks to all of you for the awesome giveaways! After (accidentally) killing my 7770 I ran out of parts to donate, but if I get some stuff over Christmas the extras will for sure be going to rig número seis. 

You guys are amazing!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 2, 2014)

Never late to say congrats @stinger608 .


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Never late to say congrats @stinger608 .



Indeed not, I missed this too. I blame the weather 


Congrats @stinger608, very awesome!


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)

*Kreij PC #5 is on its way to @stinger608 *

Have fun building the PC and please share pics of the build 

We'll discuss what to do with PC #6 after the holidays.... maybe we can get some sponsors/support from the hardware reps on this forum for the next one?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats stinger!!! Couldn't go to a better person and TPU member!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay, this is going to be the first of several different posts!
I am reserving 3 just for this series. 

But........Before I get real involved in this entire set of posts I want to first thank so many members that I don't even know where to start.

The donations:

I want to give a huge thanks to these awesome members for making this all a reality     

*First I want to give a very special thanks to our amazing captain @Norton for making such an impact on the best WCG Team; Team TPU!!!*

*@sneekypeet for the insane Bitfenix Pandora, Alpenfohen Sella, and the Corsair CX-430!!! *

*@OneMoar for the amazing 4 gig Mushkin and MSI Twin Frozr GTX750*

*@TRWOV For the simply amazing little AsRock H81M-HDS motherboard*

*The entire team for the little jewel processor; Intel Anniversary Pentium G3258*

*And to the entire Team TPU who have made all these challenges, contests, and Kreij memorials possible! *

*And God Speed to my friend Dean Kortenhoven who I have to believe is looking down on all of the entire Team TPU with a huge smile! Bless you my friend and rest in piece!!!    *

Now I know everyone is getting tired of my babbling on this subject, but I am just so overwhelmed at the amazing brotherhood that we all share in this team! Yes, there are teams that post up more points that Team TPU but believe in your hearts there is no other team in the World Community Grid that has a better brotherhood than Team TPU!!!!      Bless each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart! 

Okay, okay, now on to some pictures. 

Hmm, look what I got today:



Spoiler: Packing Box
















Spoiler: Side Panel












Spoiler: GTX750 Twin FrozR

























Spoiler: Motherboard


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2014)

Here we go with some more of the pictures.






Spoiler: Processor, Memory, and Ram
















Spoiler: Alpenfoehn Sella
















Spoiler: Pandora Case






















*Well that is the unpacking pictures for now!!!*

*And.......Tomorrow there will be a butt load of more pictures as we start putting this amazing system together. *


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay, before the build begins we wanted to show some pictures of three upgrades we will be doing
to this system first.

We have some extra parts that should make this awesome system fly!



Spoiler: upgrades

















Well here we go installing the processor, cooler and ram!



Spoiler: Motherboard completed



Chip installed:




And the CPU cooler mount installed:




And now the cooler is installed:








And now the ram is in place finishing up the motherboard:







*Its Alive!!!!!*




Spoiler: Its Alive!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2014)

And here we are in the final stages of the build on this amazing Kreij #5 system!!



Spoiler: The Build



*The motherboard mounted and wired:




SSD mounted with the data cable attached:




Here we are with the power supply mounted and wired to the motherboard and SSD:




And here is the awesome GTX750 installed:




And here is a shot of the overall system in all its glory:




Here is the shot with the windowed side panel installed:




And finally here is a shot of the main system with the keyboard and mouse included:


*


*

*
Well that's it for now. I'll be updating this once I start getting the operating system installed and get BOINC installed and running.
I am keeping this system here for a few days to insure that it is running correctly and temps are good. 
I figure on delivering this system to the daughter about Wednesday evening.

So, until I start installing the operating system and BOINC, stay tuned!


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Be sure to see the updates in this post:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ts-to-pc-5-winner.202061/page-24#post-3207547
> 
> ...


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Its Alive!!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2014)

Be sure to check this post for the actual build in progress: 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ts-to-pc-5-winner.202061/page-24#post-3207548


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> And here we are in the final stages of the build on this amazing Kreij #5 system!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Rig looks great!!! 

Waiting to see some benchmarks and a christmas bow on top!


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2014)

*UPDATE- Holiday giveaway planning is underway!*

*WATCH THIS THREAD FOR MORE DETAILS!*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- Holiday giveaway planning is underway!*
> 
> *WATCH THIS THREAD FOR MORE DETAILS!*




Bill, if you want, I can donate that Pentium G3258 and the Mushkin Ram.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Bill, if you want, I can donate that Pentium G3258 and the Mushkin Ram.


around and around it goes!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 15, 2014)

Too bad.  That's supposed to be a fun little chip for someone who's relatively new but interested in overclocking.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd be scared of killing it. Everything I've OC'd has died. Occupational hazard


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2014)

OC gently.


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

*Stay tuned for a Holiday giveaway of some items donated by an awesome forum member* 

*More details in less than 24 hours!*


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2014)

*Kreij's Holiday Gift Giveaway*

*Thanks to a generous donation made in Kreij's memory by @Exeodus we have 4 Holiday Gift packs to give to our forum members.*

*These Holiday Gift packs are free- shipping included!**
* will ship anywhere that I am able to- extreme distances may take awhile....


Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #1



*- a Radeon HD 6970 graphics card*





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #2



*- a motherboard/cpu/gpu combo including:*
*- Asus M5A78L motherboard
  - Phenom II B73 triple core cpu
  - Nvidia GT 620 gpu*





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #3



*-  TWO (2) Radeon HD 5870 graphics cards*





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #4



*- a Radeon HD 6870 video card*



*How to qualify for one of these gifts:*
- be a member of this forum prior to *11/15/2014*
- have at least *20* posts
- use the gift for yourself or a family member (NOT to win it then sell it)
*
How to enter:
- Post in this thread and select one gift*
*- Tell us something about what makes the holiday season special for you*
*- Additional posts are fine but you are limited to one "official entry"*

*Winners will be selected on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day*
*note-* we will be planning to ship the gifts out to the winners by mid January

*Happy Holidays to All!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2014)

Huge thanks to @Norton and @Exeodus for the awesome giveaways!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice donations @Exeodus 

As much as I would enjoy one of those GPUs, I don't have an immediate need for one. 

Thanks for keeping this thread going @Norton.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2014)

Me likey the MB/CPU/Gpu dealio but, alas, I have nowhere to put it! 

All I want for Christmas is my own place to live!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2014)

Many thanks to @Exeodus for the contributions.  Not entering since I'm not a gamer, but wanted to say thank you.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very awesome prizes @Exeodus !!! And a heart felt thanks to @Norton for all the insanely hard work he has done!!!

Due to the recent events in this amazing team and winning the Kreij #5 rig for my daughter I think I am going to step out of this Christmas drawing so it gives other members a better chance of winning.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 19, 2014)

not entering, but kudos to Exeodus and Norton for putting this Xmas giveaway together


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow @Exeodus, that's one hell of a donation. Kudos.
Much appreciation to @Norton as well for keeping this thread and giveaways going for so long.

This giveaway is definitely going to brighten the holidays for some lucky people. I'd enter if I hadn't already picked up three 6970s earlier in the year for my friends so they can play SC with me, lol.


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2014)

Just updated the prize post- These prizes are* available anywhere that we can ship them to! *

*Free stuff- shipping included!.... what's better than that!?!* 

Thanks to all for the kind words.... I do what I can to honor such a great guy but it's *ALL of you folks supporting this project that's made this possible!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the giveaway @Exeodus  Not entering due to recent grand prize win.


----------



## xvi (Dec 19, 2014)

Ooh! If only I had enough PSU to handle tri-fire!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 19, 2014)

One big thanks to @Norton and @Exeodus for the hard work and generosity, very kind from you.


Norton said:


> Happy Holidays to All!!!


+1


stinger608 said:


> Very awesome prizes @Exeodus !!! And a heart felt thanks to @Norton for all the insanely hard work he has done!!!
> Due to the recent events in this amazing team and winning the Kreij #5 rig for my daughter I think I am going to step out of this Christmas drawing so it gives other members a better chance of winning.


+1


Random Murderer said:


> Wow @Exeodus, that's one hell of a donation. Kudos.
> Much appreciation to @Norton as well for keeping this thread and giveaways going for so long.
> 
> This giveaway is definitely going to brighten the holidays for some lucky people. I'd enter if I hadn't already picked up three 6970s earlier in the year for my friends so they can play SC with me, lol.


+1

Not entering, just to say thanks, thanks.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice holiday gift 

Good luck guys!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2014)

I throw my hat in for the board combo my uncle.. is trying to grind his way though online classes on a beat to death Pentium 4 that I am quiet literally have had to fix every other week not gonna be much of a Christmas over at there place this would help him a lot ...
*update on kreji pc ... il should have more parts to give away by the end of January 
if everything goes to plan .. board gpu and possibly a SSD ....
I smell system 7 in the works ;;;>


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

*Daily bump- come and post to win (see below or the link in my sig for more details) 


These Holiday Gift packs are free- shipping included!**
* will ship anywhere that I am able to- extreme distances may take awhile....


Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #1



*- a Radeon HD 6970 graphics card*





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #2



*- a motherboard/cpu/gpu combo including:*
*- Asus M5A78L motherboard
  - Phenom II B73 triple core cpu
  - Nvidia GT 620 gpu*





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #3



*-  TWO (2) Radeon HD 5870 graphics cards*





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #4



*- a Radeon HD 6870 video card*


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 20, 2014)

Cannot enter this contest I wouldn't know what to do with the cards.. I have a 6850 in my closet waiting there in backup xD


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2014)

As I sit here and remember my mother and father this xmas,  who both passed from cancer,  I'm reminded my server box is dead in the water without a video card.  It sure could use a folding card if those radeons are any good at it!


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll put myself in for gift #4 (Radeon 6870)- I had a 6870 Hawk before and loved it- wouldn't mind putting this one in one of my rigs for some light gaming*
* will withdraw my entry if someone else wants a shot at it.

*A Christmas memory...*

_ I remember introducing christmas stockings to my wife and my son for our first christmas together. He was 8 at the time and my wife and her family had never done stocking gifts before. The look on his face was priceless as he pulled about a dozen small gifts out of the stocking one by one and unwrapped them... then he found the candy in the bottom! 

20+ years later he still looks for that stocking full of goodies!_


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well @Norton , you deserve to win that video card brother!!!!

Awesome "Christmas memory" man! That is priceless


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks @Norton and @Exeodus for this amazing giveaway. 

My holiday memories is when I got PSP as a birthday gift which comes in the holiday season. I ignored the party which was held for me and kept on playing marvel ultimate alliance on psp. That day was magical. 

I would like to enter for HD 6970.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks @Norton for the giveaways and for helping me with the WCG client!

So my Christmas memory is when I get my first "real" desktop. Which was my Athlon II X4 620 rig. 8GB DDR2 with a 1TB drive (Still use the drive) and of course an NVIDIA chipset. Used that things for years and sold it off to a friend with upgrades. Soon it'll have a GTX560 in it. 

Entering for #3.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 22, 2014)

Entering for #3 (wouldn't mind splitting it with another person if they are interested)

Favorite Christmas memory, honestly was getting my first computer.  It was a Compaq tower, with big fat ol 17" monitor.  I remember being speechless all Christmas, and I had opened it relatively early Christmas morning so I had to spend the whole time waiting to get it set up lol!  I come from a lower middle class family, so it was a really really big deal for me, and always holds a lot of value to me.


----------



## xvi (Dec 22, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> with big fat ol 17" monitor


I hated having to wait for enough charge to build back up before I could hit degauss again and have it make that cool "TNNNGG" noise.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> I hated having to wait for enough charge to build back up before I could hit degauss again and have it make that cool "TNNNGG" noise.


Oh my god we did that in school all the time and sometimes our phones and laptop monitors would glitch up when we degaussed.


----------



## Bow (Dec 22, 2014)

Count me in for the combo


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 23, 2014)

a 6970 would be nice to crossfire with my aging 6950 (unlocked to 6970) so i'll enter for that. 

My holiday memory would be when my parents wanted to surprise me with an xbox but they didn't tell each other so I ended up with 2 xboxes. My mom returned the other one though. I ended up playing star wars battlefront for 9 hours.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember when I was young, my brother and I would get home from school before our mom got home from work.  We were peaking all around the Christmas tree looking at the packages, trying to figure out what they were.  I spied one little package that was like a few others, and I decided to break the Christmas law.  I gently slit the tape on the end and slightly unwrapped the edge to reveal a video game cartridge.  To my joy it was Defender - we were getting an Atari 2600!  WOOHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like to put in for Gift #1. My nephew needs a new card to replace his aging HD4830.

*Holiday memory*
It was my 2nd year of college, and I was out for Christmas break at my mothers house in my old room playing Half-Life. My girl friend bought it for me. I play it on my PII 400mhz, 128mb of RAM, and Monster II 8mb card, 2x 6.5gb harddrives, and a soundblaster awe64 sound card. My mom was cooking all kinds of food for Christmas and I was finely eating something other than Ramen noodle's.. lol and all the Mountain Dew I could drink. I didn't come out of my room until I beat Half-life! lol


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey,

Holiday gift 2 would be my selection. Would use it to upgrade my mothers ancient PC, (Athlon X2 3800+, X300, 2GB RAM, she complains that even browsing the net is too slow now)

The holiday season is made special for me by spending it with family and friends. Without them, I would not make it through a full year. 

Merry Xmas and happy holidays to all TPU members


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2014)

For 37 years that I have been with my wife, spending the first Christmas 20 days later with our first born daughter seemed like  miracle, then in '85 and '88  having 2 more "little" girls, just thinking of all the years of watching them get up, running to the tree to see "which" gift Santa brought them and as the years went on when they would know that mom and dad was getting some, but for so long Santa was still bringing the "one" for them !

Now decade's later we have our grandson who was born on a date that is sombering  as was the date I held my dad as he passed from cancer in 1999. { My brother, who was in the National Guard had passed from same cancer in 1991 just as the end of the Gulf war}
When our middle daughter "came home" with him at 3 weeks old,. She had been down the wrong path and knew that now she had to get right, and the father was still not quite changing, I told him, don't let him be like me where I sat on the curb every other Sunday hoping to spend the day with my dad.

So in a November day his father choose his fate, and as she held him while he passed, it must have been the push to help her.
That Christmas, 7 years ago she announced that she was finishing her nursing exams and she was enrolled to become a paramedic! .... EDIT: FWIW of 8(?) Divisions for the state, She had scored in the top 5 written, but unannounced for the driving test, it was also a time factor. They had the choice of "the real bus", or a large 1 ton flat bed [firefighters and EMT's] she had best time AND with the real ambulance!  She told me that with my '70TA for 36 yrs growing up and using from time to time prolly helped LoL}

The first 5 years we helped raise him and now the last couple years she married a decent guy, and 2 days/nights a week we play together, and lot of PC'ing since I'm pretty disabled it's an "easy" for me to try to keep up with him lol.

We both love Train Sim 2013, GTR2, HAWX2 but it will stutter somewhat.  Been trying Crysis&2  and well lets face it the 5870 has some trouble there lol.   I think my youngest is getting me new SkyRim   Obviously I LOVE playing Planetside2 , but I love showing his new step brothers that "it does 5 million pixels"consoles don't have this kind of IQ, especially on the ole killer 55" Vizio.

Sum it up, now that most all of our family's are gone, the other 2 daughters 600 miles away, remembering spending the Holidays with both my parents being cordial together, the girls smiles as bright as the sun, and now the time that I been able to have to share with "bubby", but having a great lady next to me, priceless .

I'd love to put in for item #1 the 6970.  Sure it's not a big step up, but since "she" has told me no more money to spend , let alone on pc stuff it'd make the games smoother, and "It'd probably play Crysis: lol,

Happy Holidays to everyone, and win, lose, or draw, Huge Thank You for all the effort for the giveaways


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2014)

revin said:


> For 37 years that I have been with my wife, spending the first Christmas 20 days later with our first born daughter seemed like  miracle, then in '85 and '88  having 2 more "little" girls, just thinking of all the years of watching them get up, running to the tree to see "which" gift Santa brought them and as the years went on when they would know that mom and dad was getting some, but for so long Santa was still bringing the "one" for them !
> 
> Now decade's later we have our grandson who was born on a date that is sombering  as was the date I held my dad as he passed from cancer in 1999. { My brother, who was in the National Guard had passed from same cancer in 1991 just as the end of the Gulf war}
> When our middle daughter "came home" with him at 3 weeks old,. She had been down the wrong path and knew that now she had to get right, and the father was still not quite changing, I told him, don't let him be like me where I sat on the curb every other Sunday hoping to spend the day with my dad.
> ...


The older they are, the more stories they have to offer. 
Joking besides, I can see where you're coming from and if anyone should win this, it's you.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2014)

revin said:


> For 37 years that I have been with my wife, spending the first Christmas 20 days later with our first born daughter seemed like  miracle, then in '85 and '88  having 2 more "little" girls, just thinking of all the years of watching them get up, running to the tree to see "which" gift Santa brought them and as the years went on when they would know that mom and dad was getting some, but for so long Santa was still bringing the "one" for them !
> 
> Now decade's later we have our grandson who was born on a date that is sombering  as was the date I held my dad as he passed from cancer in 1999. { My brother, who was in the National Guard had passed from same cancer in 1991 just as the end of the Gulf war}
> When our middle daughter "came home" with him at 3 weeks old,. She had been down the wrong path and knew that now she had to get right, and the father was still not quite changing, I told him, don't let him be like me where I sat on the curb every other Sunday hoping to spend the day with my dad.
> ...



Very very touching story Revin!!! Thank you very much for sharing and here is to a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2014)

TBH I was kind afraid some at TPU would be like, WTF writing a book ..............but yes as when we get older we tend to get reminisce,
and I didn't do it to "try to win"  it's just as asked *:*


Norton said:


> *what makes the holiday season special for you*



Thank you for the kind words, I'm now the same age as Dean, can't find that picture someone here had, but it sum's it up ! that pic with that smile


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 24, 2014)

I would be happy with any one of the packages. You pick if I win.
Christmas is for the kids. That's all.
Anything I need I just get as I need it.
Should I win a package, I'll bench it and pass it on to somebody else that needs or wants it.
Thanks for the generous opportunity, and thanks to the staff for having me here.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2014)

revin said:


> TBH I was kind afraid some at TPU would be like, WTF writing a book ..............but yes as when we get older we tend to get reminisce,
> and I didn't do it to "try to win"  it's just as asked *:*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words


You, Norton, W1zz, everyone here makes it special. This is my first TPU christmas and I'm happy being a member here.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2014)

revin said:


> For 37 years that I have been with my wife, spending the first Christmas 20 days later with our first born daughter seemed like  miracle, then in '85 and '88  having 2 more "little" girls, just thinking of all the years of watching them get up, running to the tree to see "which" gift Santa brought them and as the years went on when they would know that mom and dad was getting some, but for so long Santa was still bringing the "one" for them !
> 
> Now decade's later we have our grandson who was born on a date that is sombering  as was the date I held my dad as he passed from cancer in 1999. { My brother, who was in the National Guard had passed from same cancer in 1991 just as the end of the Gulf war}
> When our middle daughter "came home" with him at 3 weeks old,. She had been down the wrong path and knew that now she had to get right, and the father was still not quite changing, I told him, don't let him be like me where I sat on the curb every other Sunday hoping to spend the day with my dad.
> ...





revin said:


> TBH I was kind afraid some at TPU would be like, WTF writing a book


"omg such a novel!" "Should have split it up in to a trilogy!" "I'll wait for the movie!" etc, etc..
Was that better? 

Just kidding, of course. We like hearing stories.
That 5870 should still be fairly potent as far as games go. Out of curiosity, what kind of power supply and motherboard is in the machine with the 5870?


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

revin said:


> TBH I was kind afraid some at TPU would be like, WTF writing a book ..............but yes as when we get older we tend to get reminisce,
> and I didn't do it to "try to win"  it's just as asked *:*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, I'm now the same age as Dean, *can't find that picture someone here had, but it sum's it up ! that pic with that smile   *



@revin 


Spoiler:  this one?












Thanks again to everyone for sharing


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> @revin
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this one?
> ...




Dang @Norton , that's the one I was looking for........And just in the nick of time! The Kreij #5 rig is going to the daughter this evening! Couldn't have posted this at a better time brother!

Man, that is soooooooooooooooooo Dean!!! 
God I miss him.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 24, 2014)

revin said:


> For 37 years that I have been with my wife, spending the first Christmas 20 days later with our first born daughter seemed like  miracle, then in '85 and '88  having 2 more "little" girls, just thinking of all the years of watching them get up, running to the tree to see "which" gift Santa brought them and as the years went on when they would know that mom and dad was getting some, but for so long Santa was still bringing the "one" for them !
> 
> Now decade's later we have our grandson who was born on a date that is sombering  as was the date I held my dad as he passed from cancer in 1999. { My brother, who was in the National Guard had passed from same cancer in 1991 just as the end of the Gulf war}
> When our middle daughter "came home" with him at 3 weeks old,. She had been down the wrong path and knew that now she had to get right, and the father was still not quite changing, I told him, don't let him be like me where I sat on the curb every other Sunday hoping to spend the day with my dad.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story with us, 
Also a Merry Christmas to everyone .


----------



## revin (Dec 25, 2014)

YES   @Norton   That's it !!!!!


xvi said:


> "omg such a novel!" "Should have split it up in to a trilogy!" "I'll wait for the movie!" etc, etc..
> Was that better?
> Just kidding, of course. We like hearing stories.
> That 5870 should still be fairly potent as far as games go. Out of curiosity, what kind of power supply and motherboard is in the machine with the 5870?



It's all good v!! I left out alot really, but after I realized I was getting overboard so to speak
It's the same as in my spec's
Intel DZ68BC Extreme SkullTrail
  Seasonic X750
Indeed it's still holding up really well for as old as it is.
The biggest annoying thing is on a reboot the 2d screen will flicker for 5-15 min, it's not a driver of any type issue. so who knows.
Railworks Train Sim 2013 get's him and me annoyed , it struggles some with it,


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*We're going through the list(s) now and should be drawing the winners in a few hours...*

Will allow another hour or so for anyone else interested in one of the gifts to post in.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*Kreij's Holiday Gift Winners*



Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #1



*- a Radeon HD 6970 graphics card
Winner- @Mindweaver *





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #2



*- a motherboard/cpu/gpu combo including:*
*- Asus M5A78L motherboard
  - Phenom II B73 triple core cpu
  - Nvidia GT 620 gpu
Winner- @OneMoar *





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #3



*-  TWO (2) Radeon HD 5870 graphics cards
Winner(2) @Lightbulbie  and @ChaoticG8R *
**they have opted to share the prize 





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #4



*- a Radeon HD 6870 video card
Winner- @Norton *



*Congrats to the winners!!!
*
** Reminder-* as stated in the original prize notice... we will be shipping the prizes by mid January (we'll contact you for shipping info when your prize is ready to go)
*
Thanks again everyone! Enjoy the holidays and keep an eye on this thread for future giveaways!!! *


----------



## revin (Dec 25, 2014)

to the winners !
@Norton 
Like to give  BIG Thank You to all who make these giveaways possible, donators and staff


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats all!


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Dec 25, 2014)

due to my mom's dead on 2014 May 22nd i can't fold all the time ( electricity bill will be skyhigh for my entrance :-( )
but since that date i fold twice a month 2 days per time only in cancer desease.
hoping one day some sort of cure for cancer will be discovered


btw Congrats to the winner!!! ;-)


----------



## Toothless (Dec 25, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Time for saving up so I can get an extra desktop for guests and WCG. Maybe even for older games. THE POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS. 

Either way, a 2nd desktop is needed and I will be running WCG on it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 25, 2014)

WOW! Huge thanks for the giveaway !


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 26, 2014)

Many thanks to the team.  I was looking at putting a small computer together for my "younger brother" at my church, and this will be perfect.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Katness (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am stinger608's daughter. 

I was simply amazed when my dad came over today and brought the computer in that he won in my honor!!!!!

He said that it was an ongoing contribution to a fellow member on some forum. I couldn't believe what he was telling me about this person. I'll bet Dean was a great guy! 

I guess his forum name was Kreij? From what dad is saying he was a very good guy and helped people alot on this forum. 

I just wanted to give a huge thanks to everyone! I was amazed when he told me that all of this computer was donated by people on this forum. Thank you very much to everyone! 

Not sure how often I will visit the site but I wanted to tell everyone thank you from the bottom of my heart as I really really needed a decent computer system. 

Merry Christmas everyone
Katness!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2014)

Katness said:


> Hi everyone! I am stinger608's daughter.
> 
> I was simply amazed when my dad came over today and brought the computer in that he won in my honor!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you sweet heart! You did come in and post. awesome!

It was amazing to see ya when I brought that into the house.  The look on your face was "priceless." 

Hell, I just noticed that you just posted this Kat! Awesome!


----------



## Katness (Dec 26, 2014)

LOL, thanks dad! 

Oh yea, and he made me put the picture that he got from Norton ? as my desktop picture. LOL. Looks like a very nice guy.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2014)

Enjoy the PC @Katness 

Watch this thread for more special projects

Judging by the awesomeness of the members of this forum so far... this thread may never stop!!!


----------



## Katness (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Norton!

Wow, this entire forum is amazing. It is just crazy how alot of people can come together and do something like this. 

Kreij must have been a very special person!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2014)

Katness said:


> LOL, thanks dad!
> 
> Oh yea, and he made me put the picture that he got from Norton ? as my desktop picture. LOL. Looks like a very nice guy.



Well of course I wanted you to put the picture up. 

Oh and look at how popular you are already.  More thanks than posts. 

Love you sweety.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2014)

Congrats to the winners of the awesome prizes! 


Also, it's about time @Norton won something cool, considering how much he does for TPU and the WCG team!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 26, 2014)

Katness said:


> Thank you Norton!
> 
> Wow, this entire forum is amazing. It is just crazy how alot of people can come together and do something like this.
> 
> Kreij must have been a very special person!



He was. I knew him online for years, chatted with him a lot. That man went through a lot in his life and he never failed to brighten someone elses day when he had the chance. I really wished that I could have met him in person. Great job to everyone for keeping his legacy alive.


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2014)

revin said:


> Railworks Train Sim 2013 get's him and me annoyed , it struggles some with it,


Huh. System requirements are a lot lower than what you have. Are you using both monitors?
That flickering is probably something to do with the monitor itself, although it could be the card that agitates it. With a power supply like that, have you considered a second card for crossfire?


----------



## revin (Dec 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> Huh. System requirements are a lot lower than what you have. Are you using both monitors?
> That flickering is probably something to do with the monitor itself, although it could be the card that agitates it. With a power supply like that, have you considered a second card for crossfire?



Not really into Xfire, since it's limited to a 5870 or 5850, I'd need another XXX Ed card, and they had been very pricy, plus since there was alot of issues back then and for these EOL cards, drivers kinda stopped helping some time ago.

Just use the 1 monitor[60Hz}, or the Vizio[75Hz}. With all the TS spec's,, 2012 and 2013 mainly  it's not for when you want to use all the eye candy, that's where it get's little dicey.  
When were in the big storm and on twin tracks, if using any AA [which makes a great IQ} that's just one reference to it stuttering. TS2012 in a world edited like adding a couple locomotives can do same even without AA, so it's hit and miss. It's like every few seconds maybe when frame buffer swaps IDK..............

The reboot thing not really a game changer, just haven't been able to try it on the Vizio lately to rule out the 216BW.


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2014)

revin said:


> Not really into Xfire, since it's limited to a 5870 or 5850, I'd need another XXX Ed card, and they had been very pricy, plus since there was alot of issues back then and for these EOL cards, drivers kinda stopped helping some time ago.
> 
> Just use the 1 monitor[60Hz}, or the Vizio[75Hz}. With all the TS spec's,, 2012 and 2013 mainly  it's not for when you want to use all the eye candy, that's where it get's little dicey.
> When were in the big storm and on twin tracks, if using any AA [which makes a great IQ} that's just one reference to it stuttering. TS2012 in a world edited like adding a couple locomotives can do same even without AA, so it's hit and miss. It's like every few seconds maybe when frame buffer swaps IDK..............
> ...


Was just thinking that I had a reference 5870 laying around and thought one of them might accidentally fall in to the mailbox.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> Was just thinking that I had a reference 5870 laying around and thought one of them might accidentally fall in to the mailbox.



Got @revin covered


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 26, 2014)

Just wanted to give a quick congrats to @Katness and @stinger608  Kudos for keeping the dream alive.


----------



## revin (Dec 27, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Just wanted to give a quick congrats to @Katness and @stinger608  Kudos for keeping the dream alive.


This  
Father and daughter with so much love and respect !
I hope to show my grandson to become tech savy, to carry on for me, and if need be help Grandma if I'm not able
@xvi  Thank you for the thought m8te

@Norton That's a Big grin you got going there


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 27, 2014)

Katness said:


> Hi everyone! I am stinger608's daughter.
> 
> I was simply amazed when my dad came over today and brought the computer in that he won in my honor!!!!!
> 
> ...


Don't see this very often.......anywhere.
Dad should be proud.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, well deserved.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 28, 2014)

This thread never quits amazing me! 

I can already see it; October 25th 2032: The Kreij #65 system give away. 

Of course there will be several of us dead by then as well.  @Norton will be in his walker trying to type the upcoming Kreij rig give away.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 28, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Many thanks to the team.  I was looking at putting a small computer together for my "younger brother" at my church, and this will be perfect.  Thanks so much!!


Hey buddy, if you need anything for the build let me know. I have some extra stuff laying around.


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Of course there will be several of us dead by then as well.  @Norton will be in his walker trying to type the upcoming Kreij rig give away.


Maybe they'll be giving away rigs in our names.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 29, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey buddy, if you need anything for the build let me know. I have some extra stuff laying around.



Right now I'm good, I found some really good deals on RAM, case, psu etc on the forums a little while back, and microcenter is nearby for a good processor/mobo deal.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2014)

should have the system up and running late February its gonna take him some time to come up with the cash for a psu,ram,hdd.case and cooler ... ill do a build log when the time comes as ill be helping him assemble it
he should be along shortly to post here ...


----------



## ToBeHappyAgain (Dec 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> should have the system up and running late February its gonna take him some time to come up with the cash for a psu,ram,hdd.case and cooler ... ill do a build log when the time comes as ill be helping him assemble it
> he should be along shortly to post here ...


Thank you for having us in your thoughts OneMoar. Hopefully things will go smoothly for this.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

*UPDATE...*

*- A build log has been started by *[B]ST.o.CH[/B]* detailing the case he's building for Kreij PC #1 (EU PC)*:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...cosmos-dean-kreij-kortenhoven-edition.208418/
*link has been added to the OP of this thread also

*Check it out! ST.o.CH does some really awesome custom work!* 

*

*


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE...*
> 
> *- A build log has been started by *[B]ST.o.CH[/B]* detailing the case he's building for Kreij PC #1 (EU PC)*:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...cosmos-dean-kreij-kortenhoven-edition.208418/*
> ...


link is broken bro han


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> link is broken bro han



Thanks- seems to work now?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks- seems to work now?


yes odd that It needed the /


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE...*
> 
> *- A build log has been started by *[B]ST.o.CH[/B]* detailing the case he's building for Kreij PC #1 (EU PC)*:*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...cosmos-dean-kreij-kortenhoven-edition.208418/
> ...


Thanks Bill,

This one will take a while to accomplish because on this project I am starting to make parts in bended acrylic, and so the faster I get it right the faster I will finish it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 4, 2015)

little bit of a update on Kreij pc as soon as I get the funds together I am gonna cut the side panel out a bit bigger and send some acrylic out to be laser engraved with deens picture I posted awhile back
then hopefully follow with some beefier hardware
hopefully will happen by april due to the complexity of the image and the material I want cut its going to be a fairly expensive deal


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 5, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> little bit of a update on Kreij pc as soon as I get the funds together I am gonna cut the side panel out a bit bigger and send some acrylic out to be laser engraved with deens picture I posted awhile back
> then hopefully follow with some beefier hardware
> hopefully will happen by april due to the complexity of the image and the material I want cut its going to be a fairly expensive deal


I can feel something is on, can´t wait to see the result,
Keep it up .


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2015)

*** UPDATE!!!***

*They're Here! *

Here's the gear donated by @Exeodus 






Notice to the winners:
@Mindweaver 
@Toothless 
@ChaoticG8R 
@OneMoar 
Expect me to be sending you a PM for your addresses so I can get them sent out to you ASAP


----------



## ToBeHappyAgain (Jan 9, 2015)

This is a wonderful thing you all are doing for others in the memory of a friend. From the bottom of my heart i would like to say Thank You to all involved. i would especially like to send a Thank You to OneMoar for his help in our pc building and remodeling. He has been a great help in resurrecting the dead pc. Things have been tight and through the selfless help of this organization we can finally have a machine that will last. Thank You all so very much.


----------



## revin (Jan 9, 2015)

@Exeodus & @Norton  and all Congrats all winners again in this Memorial to Kreij - TPU giveaway
You guys rock !
, that's some great stuff there !!!! sexy.....................................


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE!!!***
> 
> *They're Here! *
> 
> ...


And then was a @Norton  that had frozen the time and bended the space in two dimensions, just to show us the nice and sexy hardware he received from the generous @Exeodus to a lucky gentlemen, well done and well deserved .


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

*** UPDATE!!! ***

Gifts are on the way to Mindweaver and Toothless ... expect a PM update with tracking number shortly 

Gifts for ChaoticG8R and OneMoar go out tomorrow morning- sorry guys ran out of time and boxes today! 

*EDIT/UPDATE (1/13)-* packages for ChaoticG8R and OneMoar are on their way. Check your PM's for tracking info


----------



## Toothless (Jan 15, 2015)

Best thing ever to come home to. Thank you @Norton!


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Best thing ever to come home to. Thank you @Norton!



Enjoy Bud! 

Thanks again to @Exeodus for the donation(s)!


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 16, 2015)

everything arrived safely
thanks to @Norton and the rest of TPU 
system should be up and running by the end of February
this is what we are gonna order to complete the build
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353053
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2015)

*I think we're due for another project....* 

*Let's hear some ideas TPU! *


----------



## RCoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *I think we're due for another project....*
> 
> *Let's hear some ideas TPU! *



Shoot a picture of Dean's face on a t-shirt into space with a Howitzer cannon?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Shoot a picture of Dean's face on a t-shirt into space with a Howitzer cannon?



Wow, yes, something like that maybe. Maybe the NASA logo "God Speed" along with blasting him to space! 
Sell the t-shirts locally in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and use the proceeds for WCG give away prizes? 

I would for sure buy one!!!!!!!!!! Maybe two or three.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *I think we're due for another project....*
> 
> *Let's hear some ideas TPU! *


how about this  http://www.photostospace.com


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *I think we're due for another project....*
> 
> *Let's hear some ideas TPU! *


Okay, um.. um..
K - AMD Kaveri CPU
R - Radeon GPU
E - eeeeeEnermax PSU?
I - I'm out of ideas now.
J - Just a thought. 



RCoon said:


> Shoot a picture of Dean's face on a t-shirt into space with a Howitzer cannon?


I am okay with this. What does it cost to fire one of these things?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> What does it cost to fire one of these things?



@FordGT90Concept can probably give an accurate figure.
You thought my idea was a joke, but some crackhead in Canada is trying to do it. Obviously it won't work 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1682852725/the-starfire-space-cannon


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @FordGT90Concept can probably give an accurate figure.
> You thought my idea was a joke, but some crackhead in Canada is trying to do it. Obviously it won't work
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1682852725/the-starfire-space-cannon



Discussed here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...on-why-not-to-invest-in-a-kickstarter.197597/



Uncle Kreij liked the idea! 


Kreij said:


> This project is awesome! It's like a giant potato gun.
> We could lob spuds back and forth between Canada and Wisconsin!!!
> I want one.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 19, 2015)

What about an helium balloon, at least would be less expensive


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> What about an helium balloon, at least would be less expensive


iirc, it's the least expensive way to get something to what is technically space. Surplus weather balloons and a couple bucks of helium should do the trick.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2015)

So are we thinking about building a new pc, or are we funding a huge gun to shoot a potato into space?  Either way, in definitely in


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So are we thinking about building a new pc, or are we funding a huge gun to shoot a potato into space?  Either way, in definitely in


Or both at the same time? Well, leaning towards the former since the latter would require a _looooot_ of hairspray.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> Or both at the same time? Well, leaning towards the former since the latter would require a _looooot_ of hairspray.


Maybe guys join together in their cars and put their compressors cars in service to science, just a thought,
Anyway IMO is better use what we have than invest to the unknown matters.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 2, 2015)

last post nearly 3 weeks ago
UNACCEPTABLE
BUMP!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2015)

We should do one for CP since he has been MIA for quite some time even his FB is dead. Hope he is doing well and I sure do miss him and I really miss his posts on FB about tuning.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> We should do one for CP since he has been MIA for quite some time even his FB is dead. Hope he is doing well and I sure do miss him and I really miss his posts on FB about tuning.



WAIT chicken patty? What happened to him did he say his rig was going down? He's in Miami IIRC?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 3, 2015)

CP left for career advancement. The fact that he is away probably means he is doing really well  Good for him


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2015)

theonedub said:


> CP left for career advancement. The fact that he is away probably means he is doing really well  Good for him



Yea I am also glad he is doing good but we can still miss the guy! lol


----------



## Arjai (Feb 3, 2015)

How about this? You all band together and build a kick ass computer for me? 

We can call it, "Uncle Kreij's Homeless Project" 

J/kidding.


Anyways, Rant over.


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> @Chicken Patty
> his last login was on the 29th
> not dead just lurking



That's Jan 29th of *2014*! It's been quite a while since he's logged in... hope he's ok and just busy with life stuff.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 12, 2015)

It's been 9 days! UNACCEPTABLE!
Was there something else in the works? I've not been here for a while. I don't particularly mean a new PC givaway, I mean something related to space or stuff like that.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 12, 2015)

Make the most energy saving rig possible for WCG.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Make the most energy saving rig possible for WCG.



Asrock Q2900 ITX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157546
2GB DDR3-L 1600CL11 1.35v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239853
hec ITX case with active PFC (>80% efficiency) 200w PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121115

add a laptop hard drive (you should have one lying around) and you'd get ~1800PPD for 20w or so.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's Jan 29th of *2014*! It's been quite a while since he's logged in... hope he's ok and just busy with life stuff.



And it was a couple of months before that that you took up the Captain's chair... wow time flies! 

But yeah I miss the chicken nugget


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 19, 2015)

Post 711,

Nothing special to say, just to bump to the top so for anyone can read this awesome thread ( IMO the deeper the forgotten ).



Dean is looking out for us.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

OK folks we're calling all hands to bring their cpu's in to help us crunch in the latest challenge hosted by our TPU WCG Team:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/

If you crunch throughout the challenge you can participate in giveaways for hardware and games! 

Don't want to crunch? Then consider giving our folding Team some help and still get in on the giveaways! 

OR

Help out with a donation or just post in to show your support 

Thanks for reading


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 25, 2015)

What a perfect time to "test" the Pentium setup Stinger helped me get for our church.  All systems go!!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 25, 2015)

parts for holiday build should be ordered today. here is the list
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812422760 x5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148767
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236625 x2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162033
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136250
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151269
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005
he wanted extra storage to archive pictures and video,and for redundancy


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> parts for holiday build should be ordered today. here is the list
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853002
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812422760 x5
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438014
> ...



Wall of links... Feeble brain exploded


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 25, 2015)

here is the jist then
Deep cool Tesseract blue midtower
Deep cool Gamma400 cooler /w blue leds
1x WD BLACK 1TB
2X SEGATE 1TB DRIVES
8GB gSKILL ddr3 1600
AMD 5750 That I had laying about
Windows 8.1.1 PRO
from tpu:
*Phenom II x3 (hoping it will unlock to a x4)
Asus M5A78L
Nvidia GT620 (dedicated physx card maby ??)
*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> here is the jist then
> Deep cool Tesseract blue midtower
> Deep cool Gamma400 cooler /w blue leds
> 1x WD BLACK 1TB
> ...



Lol, I was just messing with you   looks cool but a physx card? Props to you sir


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK folks we're calling all hands to bring their cpu's in to help us crunch in the latest challenge hosted by our TPU WCG Team:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
> 
> ...


I´m not in for this, but I still crunch when I can, and BTW the team is growing in spirit and kindness,
God bless the humanity inside us.
Let´s get provide a better future to this "blue dot".



OneMoar said:


> here is the jist then
> Deep cool Tesseract blue midtower
> Deep cool Gamma400 cooler /w blue leds
> 1x WD BLACK 1TB
> ...


Seems to be a good choice and affordable, putting two entry cards together is better than a solo one.
Long go the old days that this wasn´t possible to achieve.


manofthem said:


> Lol, I was just messing with you   looks cool but a physx card? Props to you sir


The AMD 5750 works better with the help of nvidia gt 620 ( IMO).


----------



## LaytonJnr (Feb 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK folks we're calling all hands to bring their cpu's in to help us crunch in the latest challenge hosted by our TPU WCG Team:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
> 
> ...



I shall continue my regular folding, so maybe I'll qualify. If not, then my folding may one day help to find new ways of treating diseases, which is a reward in itself. 

Thanks for organising this Norton!


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

LaytonJnr said:


> I shall continue my regular folding, so maybe I'll qualify. If not, then my folding may one day help to find new ways of treating diseases, which is a reward in itself.
> 
> Thanks for organising this Norton!


Folding on TPU's team absolutely qualifies you for anything we're offering.... providing that you are folding for the duration of the challenge


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> Folding on TPU's team absolutely qualifies you for anything we're offering.... providing that you are folding for the duration of the challenge


how do i know if im qualified for the offerings?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2015)

As long as you Fold or crunch during the duration of the challenge and accumulate atleast 5000 Boinc points if you crunch you qualify, only thing maybe shipping if a "hard" prize is won.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 27, 2015)

parts ordered should be in Tuesday/Wednesday
gonna be a bit of time crunch as I am leaving for Kentucky  sat but ill be sure to snap some pics


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> As long as you Fold or crunch during the duration of the challenge and accumulate atleast 5000 Boinc points if you crunch you qualify, only thing maybe shipping if a "hard" prize is won.


thanks ... lets see how goes with my babe cruching...!


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 2, 2015)

ITS ALIVE
Sorry for the utterly terrible pic in a hurry


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ITS ALIVE
> Sorry for the utterly terrible pic in a hurry



OMG that image feesl like drunk driving in GTA!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 2, 2015)

If my eyes don´t trick me I can see a X4 973 .


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 2, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> If my eyes don´t trick me I can see a X4 973 .


they do not 
edit done pic


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 28, 2015)

no posts in 3 weeks ?
UNACCEPTABLE!
UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> no posts in 3 weeks ?
> UNACCEPTABLE!
> UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Indeed so!  We need a little more love for Kreij, a little more hate on cancer, and a few more ideas to go around. 

What our next plan?  It's up to us 


I think we should put together a small itx rig for a giveaway as those are cute and tidy.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so!  We need a little more love for Kreij, a little more hate on cancer, and a few more ideas to go around.
> 
> What our next plan?  It's up to us
> 
> ...


I am working on getting something together hoping it pans out should be really awesome if it does 
pokes @ToBeHappyAgain with a pointy stick


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I am working on getting something together hoping it pans out should be really awesome if it does



Sweet, sounds awesome and exciting.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so!  We need a little more love for Kreij, a little more hate on cancer, and a few more ideas to go around.
> 
> What our next plan?  It's up to us
> 
> ...



Definitely plan on at least one more rig build to give away  Thankfully this long nasty winter is backing off and we'll be planning something nice.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> Definitely plan on at least one more rig build to give away  Thankfully this long nasty winter is backing off and we'll be planning something nice.


agree fk winter hopefully we can stop buying coal soon and I can and re-allocate funds ... keep getting these cold-snaps ...


----------



## revin (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey Gang I'm desperate for help http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/posts/3260835/
Havn't been able to F@H for Kreij for a month !! Unacceptble

EDIT: HUGE *Thank You* to @OneMoar !!


----------



## Countryside (Mar 30, 2015)

Unfortunately i didn't have the honor to share post with *Kreij *and i hope that you all have found a small measure of peace.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 30, 2015)

Countryside said:


> Unfortunately i didn't have the honor to share post with *Kreij *and i hope that you all have found a small measure of peace.


Don't know about peace, but we have definitely found that common thread in us that wants to try to make the world a better place.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2015)

*PROJECT UPDATE!!!*

We are approaching 1 year since the passing of our dear moderator and friend..... 

*Let's show our community spirit and build another PC in Kreij's honor!!!
*
I'll donate the first piece.... a *Cooler Master CM 690 III* case 
* with a window ofc 








Time to hear from *YOU*!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2015)

First: Frigging awesome capt'n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a Windows 8.1 Pro Retail key........

Maybe some hardware as well.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2015)

Great work @Norton once again in the Spearhead! 

Let me see what I have and figure out what I can donate. Count me in for something for Sure!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe something in the box will be useful


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2015)

My apologies for not keeping this thread very active lately... seems that the tax man and I have a disagreement with how much blood he can squeeze out of my veins 

Should get it all worked out soon and I do have things in the works with a few of you so we will have at least one more PC to donate for* Kreij 

*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 17, 2015)

Countryside said:


> Unfortunately i didn't have the honor to share post with *Kreij *and i hope that you all have found a small measure of peace.


Neither me but a good way to honor a fellow member that passed away is doing what the man was doing when he was among us.


Ahhzz said:


> Don't know about peace, but we have definitely found that common thread in us that wants to try to make the world a better place.


...And also share the good willpower.



Norton said:


> *PROJECT UPDATE!!!*
> 
> We are approaching 1 year since the passing of our dear moderator and friend.....
> 
> ...


An iconic case to an honor cause.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2015)

*** PROJECT UPDATE**

We've been able to locate some pretty nice components for the build so far *

Here's a pic of the motherboard, cpu, and ram while it was being tested:





*Specifications/Details
*note- We're still looking for some components (see below) and any assistance from TPU members would be greatly appreciated
Processor: Intel i7-920 (s1366)* provided by* @bogmali* and *@Norton
Motherboard: Gigaybyte GA-X58A-UD3R* provided by *@bogmali* and *@Norton
Cooling:* *Cryorig R5 (air cooler) *- provided by* TPU members
Memory: 3x2GB DDR3* provided by *@bogmali* and *@Norton
Video Card: Radeon 7870 *provided by *@bogmali
Hard Disk/SSD(s): 60GB SSD* provided by *@bogmali
Case: Cooler Master CM 690 III* provided by *@Norton
Power Supply:* *Themaltake TR2 600w*- provided by *@flmatter
Software: Windows 8.1* *Pro* provided by *@stinger608*

*We intend to complete the build in June as a Father's Day gift to either a TPU forum member or someone a TPU member would like to honor on Father's Day.*

More details to follow....


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 18, 2015)

shucks I was planing to donate this 7970 once I replaced it but it pull the dipstick out of the tranny on the truck today and it looks like a strawberry milkshake so I guess I will be replacing a tranny sooner rather then later


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2015)

@flmatter has donated a Tt TR2 600w psu for the build!  

Parts list updated.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2015)

*** UPDATE! **

Cooler found! Donated by members of TPU 

Cryorig H5 (air cooler)






All we need now is a nice gaming gpu and maybe a few Dad friendly games or other accessories to finish it up 

Great Job TPU!!!  *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> shucks I was planing to donate this 7970 once I replaced it but it pull the dipstick out of the tranny on the truck today and it looks like a strawberry milkshake so I guess I will be replacing a tranny sooner rather then later


 @OneMoar Your radiator needs replacing. The trans cooler in the rad has a hole in it allowing coolant into the trans. Don't drive it. Drop the trans pan and drain the trans. Replace the filter then unhook the lines from the rad and trans and flush then with 2+2. Replace rad. Refill both trans and rad and you should be good to go. This is what I do.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 20, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @OneMoar Your radiator needs replacing. The trans cooler in the rad has a hole in it allowing coolant into the trans. Don't drive it. Drop the trans pan and drain the trans. Replace the filter then unhook the lines from the rad and trans and flush then with 2+2. Replace rad. Refill both trans and rad and you should be good to go. This is what I do.


yea that was the first thing we did ...  tranny is most likely not long for this world anyway once they get coolant in them its pretty much a death sentence in gets in the clutch bands and eats the glue that holds them to the steel backing ... one of the quickest ways to ruin a otherwise good automatic transmission ... 
truck has 363 thousand miles on it ... on the hunt for a new one lol


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE! **
> 
> Cooler found! Donated by members of TPU
> 
> ...



PC is shaping up nicely, can't wait! Now we just need to try to find a gpu for it 


Edit: just noticed "dad friendly games" lol.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE! **
> 
> Cooler found! Donated by members of TPU
> 
> ...


what sorta games ? I got a few HB steamkeys that I never redeemed


----------



## twilyth (Apr 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> truck has 363 thousand miles on it ... on the hunt for a new one lol


Wow, not bad.  Might be time to send it out to stud and make little baby trucks.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Wow, not bad.  Might be time to send it out to stud and make little baby trucks.


paid 800 for it when it had 200k on it so yea good investment ... for it being a FORD


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> what sorta games ? I got a few HB steamkeys that I never redeemed



Any items are welcome


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Any items are welcome


pmd


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Any items are welcome



I should have some leftover keys that I can throw in. I'll look tomorrow and let you know what I have


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> this is what it looked like after 3 flushes lol
> it took a total of  5 to get it to the point of being acceptable lol



Can't see the pics?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> Can't see the pics?





OneMoar said:


> workfine here must be your browser
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/R...F02obobalPS_QFxb4t23S4c8ouKKbAZFAf=w1576-h689
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/5...RVPYhGiSB1_D_YNu-Bq0QzA74qdQmCtXLe=w1576-h689



I can't see them either.  Give this error


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> Can't see the pics?





manofthem said:


> I can't see them either.  Give this error


Same as above.  Looks like a permissions issue.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 22, 2015)

sigh
fucking google drive is so useless cloudapp started limiting free users to 10 total uploads a month which is complete bunk
http://pasteboard.co/2K8bvIwP.jpg
http://pasteboard.co/2K8dteYs.jpg
http://pasteboard.co/2K8giZTs.jpg


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> sigh
> fucking google drive is so useless cloudapp started limiting free users to 10 total uploads a month which is complete bunk
> http://pasteboard.co/2K8bvIwP.jpg
> http://pasteboard.co/2K8dteYs.jpg
> http://pasteboard.co/2K8giZTs.jpg



Yeah, that looks pretty nasty!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, that looks pretty nasty!


First couple of times I read that, I thought it said "tasty"


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 22, 2015)

t_ski said:


> First couple of times I read that, I thought it said "tasty"


I got 5 gallons of strawberry milkshake in jugs out in the shop if you want some


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2015)

I loves me some strawberries


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @OneMoar Your radiator needs replacing. The trans cooler in the rad has a hole in it allowing coolant into the trans. Don't drive it. Drop the trans pan and drain the trans. Replace the filter then unhook the lines from the rad and trans and flush then with 2+2. Replace rad. Refill both trans and rad and you should be good to go. This is what I do.


+1


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> sigh
> fucking google drive is so useless cloudapp started limiting free users to 10 total uploads a month which is complete bunk
> http://pasteboard.co/2K8bvIwP.jpg
> http://pasteboard.co/2K8dteYs.jpg
> http://pasteboard.co/2K8giZTs.jpg


Um, that there is a bit nasty!! It also looks like it's been leaking for a while!! I think I would rather find a junkyard trans than try and clean that up and trust it. You might get lucky and find a low miles wreck to trade with! It happens!!

Good Luck!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Um, that there is a bit nasty!! It also looks like it's been leaking for a while!! I think I would rather find a junkyard trans than try and clean that up and trust it. You might get lucky and find a low miles wreck to trade with! It happens!!
> 
> Good Luck!


Started leaked on the way into work he only noticed something was up when I saw the puddle of coolant on the ground
he thought he had blown a heater line so he topped it up with water and drove it home
we didn't find out what it really was until I pulled in and started checking things over
the truck has well over 300K on it its not worth putting a trans in its got a pretty bad lifter tick the suspension is completely gone, the rear end is shot,it leaks every-ware it can leak from .. including the roof ... a junkyard trans is gonna be 300 to 500 bucks assuming we install it ... 
its a POS and well past due for retirement ...
so far the trans seems no worse for the ware was driving it today actually seemed to shift better after its bath rofl


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2015)

**** UPDATE *** 


@bogmali* *has donated a Radeon 7870 for the Kreij Father's Day giveaway rig! 

Here are the final specs 

Specifications/Details

Processor: Intel i7-920 (s1366)* provided by* @bogmali* and *@Norton
Motherboard: Gigaybyte GA-X58A-UD3R* provided by *@bogmali* and *@Norton
Cooling:* *Cryorig R5 (air cooler) *- provided by* TPU members
Memory: 3x2GB DDR3* provided by *@bogmali* and *@Norton
Video Card: Radeon 7870 *provided by *@bogmali
Hard Disk/SSD(s): 60GB SSD* provided by *@bogmali
Case: Cooler Master CM 690 III* provided by *@Norton
Power Supply:* *Themaltake TR2 600w*- provided by *@flmatter
Software: Windows 8.1* *Pro* provided by *@stinger608

*note-* If anyone else wants to help out please drop me a PM to discuss
*

We intend to complete the build in June as a Father's Day gift to either a TPU forum member or someone a TPU member would like to honor on Father's Day.

The details of the giveaway are coming soon so stay tuned!!!


Thanks to all of you for continuing to support these projects !!! *


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> **** UPDATE ***
> 
> 
> @bogmali* *has donated a Radeon 7870 for the Kreij Father's Day giveaway rig!
> ...


Sounds great .


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2015)

bump!@


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2015)

Bumping this thread up- build will start this week and we'll be planning to *select a winner around June 10th and the Dad selected will be able to enjoy it on Father's Day *


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2015)

Sorry for the double post 

Just wanted to announce that we are also working on an *EU version of the Father's Day giveaway rig*!!!

Special thanks to @ST.o.CH and @RCoon for helping get the ball rolling on this one. 

We're still working through the details and could really use some help from our EU TPU members to make this one happen- please post here/PM me or the members listed above if you want to help.


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2015)

Happy to be the builder to test the rig and ship parts to the winner  I have a spare Pentium G3220 in the event we don't find a better processor, but I'm sure we can pull something out of the hat!


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 17, 2015)

This is the way, we are almost in the ONE YEAR mark here on a Memorial to Kreij thread, and I´m very happy to help.

.


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2015)

So we've got:

Processor - i3 2100 @Norton
RAM - 2 x 4GB Corsair @ST.o.CH + Kingston Fury Cooler @RCoon
Cooler - BeQuiet Pure Rock @sneekypeet
Fans - 2 x Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm @RCoon
PSU - Nox Krypton 800W @ST.o.CH
GPU - MSI 7770 @ST.o.CH
Case - Coolermaster HAF932 @Tatty_One
Storage - 120GB SSD @T-Bob
Storage - 1TB WD Red HDD @Norton 
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit @RCoon
We need:

LGA 1155 Motherboard


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2015)

@Norton how are you shipping items to EU? Is someone providing discounted shipping?


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2015)

theonedub said:


> @Norton how are you shipping items to EU? Is someone providing discounted shipping?



I can assist to ship items to EU/UK if anyone in the US wants to send them my way. We don't have a special rate but smaller packages can be sent to UK, for example, in the $25-40 range (USPS First Class International).

Note- the BeQuiet cooler is available courtesy of @sneekypeet


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> So we've got:
> 
> Processor - i3 2100 @Norton
> RAM - 1 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333CL9 @RCoon
> ...


You can add the follow :

Nox krypton 800W plus bronze half black sleeved ( if need I can sleeve the rest of cables for the rig),

Msi hd 7770,

And 2 x 4 gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2015)

I'm pooping my pants with all the awesomeness flying around in this thread!  


  to @RCoon, @Norton, @sneekypeet, @flmatter, @stinger608, @ST.o.CH, and @bogmali


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm pooping my pants with all the awesomeness flying around in this thread!
> 
> 
> to @RCoon, @Norton, @sneekypeet, @flmatter, @stinger608, @ST.o.CH, and @bogmali



and plenty of others as well


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> and plenty of others as well



Yes sir, and plenty others indeed, too numerous to count!  Great work everyone, a pleasure to be a part of the team!


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

Case obtained thanks to @Tatty_One

Just LGA 1155 Motherboard and Storage left to source.

Perhaps our friend @SuperSoph_WD could help us on the storage side of thing? Nothing like some good charity PR 

*Remember*, we still need fathers or nominated fathers. A prize isn't a prize without a winner.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Case obtained thanks to @Tatty_One
> 
> Just Motherboard and Storage left to source.
> 
> ...



Glad to help with such a worthwhile cause ........ Message me sometime with address to send the HAF 932 once I have it in my hands again.


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

theonedub said:


> @Norton how are you shipping items to EU? Is someone providing discounted shipping?



Didn't spot this until just now. When the time comes, I can help reimburse people shipping costs. Keep a'hold of your receipts! 

We'll ship the case straight to the winner from the donater, otherwise costs are going to be a bit silly for that item. I'll build on cardboard, test, then strip the EU system ready to send off to the winner. Simply put, I don't trust UK parcel services with a fully built computer.

EDIT: @Norton I've got a spare one these http://www.kingston.com/en/hyperx/fan, reckon that might be a cool addition to the EU build?


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 18, 2015)

Things are going better for the EU rig, well done gentlemen.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 18, 2015)

When is the date (not time to read it now).  I'm offloading both my 780ti Classifieds to the TPU forums when I upgrade with the next AMD or Nvidia card.  I still have the air cooler for one of them (both waterblocked with hydrocoppers just now).

I'll gladly donate to this in honour of Kreij with one of my cards if you guys can wait for my own upgrade? (Need to wait till 390X or 980ti is out).


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> When is the date (not time to read it now).  I'm offloading both my 780ti Classifieds to the TPU forums when I upgrade with the next AMD or Nvidia card.  I still have the air cooler for one of them (both waterblocked with hydrocoppers just now).
> 
> I'll gladly donate to this in honour of Kreij with one of my cards if you guys can wait for my own upgrade? (Need to wait till 390X or 980ti is out).



Probably better off with a cruncher as opposed to a Father's Day build, especially with the EU one only having an i3


----------



## the54thvoid (May 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Probably better off with a cruncher as opposed to a Father's Day build, especially with the EU one only having an i3



So you're saying I should upgrade my whole rig and donate an i7?  Ah well, perhaps come Broadwell E.


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2015)

got a friend of mine that lives in Florida he got two young kids avid programmer and gamer ill throw his name in
his name is Justin if he wins ill pm his address so you can ship it to him 
hes currently rockin a phenom II and a older then dirt GT520


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> got a friend of mine that lives in Florida he got two young kids avid programmer and gamer ill throw his name in
> his name is Justin if he wins ill pm his address so you can ship it to him
> hes currently rockin a phenom II and a older then dirt GT520



Thanks for putting a name in for the US rig 

Seems like the timing is good to get this started so here's the *"official"* format for putting a name in for one of these:

*TPU name/which rig you're entering for (US or EU)/ who you're entering for**
* examples: myself (must be a Dad), your Dad, spouses Dad, Grandfather, friend who's a Dad (or his Dad), etc... you get the point 

Like this:
*@OneMoar/US rig/ friend's Dad*

*Optional-* A brief explanation of why you picked the person that you picked.


----------



## slackin (May 18, 2015)

So, is this sourced computing for protein folding for cancer research or something? I'll set that up on my desktop now if that's a thing. Computer isn't anything fantastic, but it sits around all day not doing anything, so why not make it kind of useful?


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2015)

ahh theres the man him self @slackin


----------



## theonedub (May 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Didn't spot this until just now. When the time comes, I can help reimburse people shipping costs. Keep a'hold of your receipts!
> 
> We'll ship the case straight to the winner from the donater, otherwise costs are going to be a bit silly for that item. I'll build on cardboard, test, then strip the EU system ready to send off to the winner. Simply put, I don't trust UK parcel services with a fully built computer.
> 
> EDIT: @Norton I've got a spare one these http://www.kingston.com/en/hyperx/fan, reckon that might be a cool addition to the EU build?



If you guys can cover shipping and want it, I can donate this Z68 1155 motherboard:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...te.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  EU rig  / @TheFinalFrontEar 

a nice guy, a former colleague and ex soldier who along with his wife have been undergoing a prolonged course of fertility treatment having had a number of sad failures.  Lou, his wife, is currently sporting a healthy bump, the furthest she has ever been in to a pregnancy and everything is looking good.

His current laptop is rubbish, he wont mind me telling you that, i gave him a pc recently but he gave it to his own Dad (then taught him how to use it ) so that he could complete and send timesheets in his new job.

He is a nice guy, he has helped me with all manner of things and i think he would be a very deserving recipient.

 He isnt quite a Dad yet but he will be a great one just as soon as he is, his wife will make sure of that !!!


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2015)

theonedub said:


> If you guys can cover shipping and want it, I can donate this Z68 1155 motherboard:
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14319703159809&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=i9u65gde01000kb5000MAcqe7rwuy&loc=http://www.overclock.net/t/1551046/pentium-g630-gigabyte-z68-mb-combo-asus-z87-a-1150-motherboard/0_50&v=1&out=http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov&ref=http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/index/view/threads&title=Pentium G630 + Gigabyte Z68 MB Combo & ASUS Z87-A 1150 Motherboard&txt=http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov




Board looks very familiar


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

theonedub said:


> If you guys can cover shipping and want it, I can donate this Z68 1155 motherboard:
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14319703159809&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=i9u65gde01000kb5000MAcqe7rwuy&loc=http://www.overclock.net/t/1551046/pentium-g630-gigabyte-z68-mb-combo-asus-z87-a-1150-motherboard/0_50&v=1&out=http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov&ref=http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/index/view/threads&title=Pentium G630 + Gigabyte Z68 MB Combo & ASUS Z87-A 1150 Motherboard&txt=http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov



That would be pretty cool, but I think we'll aim to keep shipping costs down and try to source the kit from EU. If push comes to shove and we don't find an EU located motherboard you may have a PM from me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2015)

bogmali said:


> Board looks very familiar


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2015)

slackin said:


> So, is this sourced computing for protein folding for cancer research or something? I'll set that up on my desktop now if that's a thing. Computer isn't anything fantastic, but it sits around all day not doing anything, so why not make it kind of useful?


related thread here 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1161


----------



## slackin (May 18, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> related thread here
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1161


I signed up for Folding@home. Running now, would put it on my phone, which is more powerful than my desktop, but afraid it would kill the battery life of my note 3 even worse than it already is.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

I am pretty sure you need to be plugged in to the wall to run F@H on your phone.


@slackin  I forgot to say  welcome to TPU

"Croeso"  from Wales.


----------



## slackin (May 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am pretty sure you need to be plugged in to the wall to run F@H on your phone.


Yea, actually I just read that and installed it on my phone too.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

Ya know what?
*The degree of awesome in this thread is.. well........... AWESOME!!! 

Warm chocolate chip cookies* for everybody!!! 






*
* sorry, just the virtual kind....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

come and join the  CRUNCH


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Ya know what?
> *The degree of awesome in this thread is.. well........... AWESOME!!!
> 
> Warm chocolate chip cookies* for everybody!!!
> ...


dam it now I gotta bake some real cookies


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Ya know what?
> *The degree of awesome in this thread is.. well........... AWESOME!!!
> 
> Warm chocolate chip cookies* for everybody!!!
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2015)

I got a 1155 board (B45 Acer) I am not sure that it works if there is not a board in the build yet


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2015)

Anything still needed for the build?


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> dam it now I gotta bake some real cookies


The wifey did tonight.  Oatmeal scotchies (chocolate chip, butterscotch chip & oatmeal cookies).


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Ya know what?
> *The degree of awesome in this thread is.. well........... AWESOME!!!
> 
> Warm chocolate chip cookies* for everybody!!!
> ...



Nothing beats freshly baked warm chocolate chip cookies. My idiot partner always talks about cold cookies, putting freshly baked cookies in the fridge, and I just want to slap him for that 








Also game wise: I've been collecting some game donations and they're shaping up nicely. I'm working on a grand prize game too which should work out nicely as well 





t_ski said:


> The wifey did tonight.  Oatmeal scotchies (chocolate chip, butterscotch chip & oatmeal cookies).


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Nothing beats freshly baked warm chocolate chip cookies. My idiot partner always talks about cold cookies, putting freshly baked cookies in the fridge, and I just want to slap him for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon over.  You can have a few and a Summer Shandy


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2015)

t_ski said:


> The wifey did tonight.  Oatmeal scotchies (chocolate chip, butterscotch chip & oatmeal cookies).


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Anything still needed for the build?



US or EU build? EU is still in need of an 1155 board and some form of storage.


----------



## T-Bob (May 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> US or EU build? EU is still in need of an 1155 board and some form of storage.


Let me see what I can dig up. I believe that I have a few spare drives I could donate.


----------



## T-Bob (May 19, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Let me see what I can dig up. I believe that I have a few spare drives I could donate.


I do have a few options for storage. Though I'm not sure that any will be ideal. I'll contact @Norton with the storage options I have available.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2015)

t_ski said:


> The wifey did tonight.  Oatmeal scotchies (chocolate chip, butterscotch chip & oatmeal cookies).



U lost me at oatmeal LOLOLOL


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I do have a few options for storage. Though I'm not sure that any will be ideal. I'll contact @Norton with the storage options I have available.



@T-Bob will be donating a* 120GB SSD* to the *EU rig*! 

@RCoon - please add this to your rig details. I'll send it along with the cpu any other items coming from this side of the pond


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2015)

are canadians eligible to win the US rig?


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> are canadians eligible to win the US rig?



Let's go with* yes.* We can tackle any shipping/customs issues if they come up.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> @T-Bob will be donating a* 120GB SSD* to the *EU rig*!
> 
> @RCoon - please add this to your rig details. I'll send it along with the cpu any other items coming from this side of the pond



Done sir, and thank you US devils for your kindness and postage 

Just MoBo to go. Any EU gents with an 1155 board? Can certainly be a budget one (no overclock required, though SATA III 6Gbps port might be nice)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Let's go with* yes.* We can tackle any shipping/customs issues if they come up.



awesome  i'd love to win as my rent/hydro are inclusive, its rent geared to income so  i dont have to worry about power bills


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 20, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> awesome  i'd love to win as my rent/hydro  so i dont have to worry about power bills


Lucky man.


----------



## peche (May 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Let's go with* yes.* We can tackle any shipping/customs issues if they come up.


what about central america?
Costa Rica for example?


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

peche said:


> what about central america?
> Costa Rica for example?



Unfortunately shipping costs and potential customs issues limit us to US/CA at this time.... Canada is relatively close to me so shipping costs more but not an extreme amount more.


----------



## peche (May 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Unfortunately shipping costs and potential customs issues limit us to US/CA at this time.... Canada is relatively close to me so shipping costs more but not an extreme amount more.


bad news...  
i've  PM you for another qautions dude!


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2015)

I was thinking we could put together a pool of funds for a worldwide prize, then just place the order on a website in the prize winner's country with their address as the ship-to address.
Availability would vary, but we could choose a prize and in the event that the specific prize we pick is unavailable, choose a similar item.

Example, we choose a Hyper 212 Evo as a prize , someone from Canada wins, we hop on NCIX.ca and ship the order to the prize winner's address directly.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was thinking we could put together a pool of funds for a worldwide prize, then just place the order on a website in the prize winner's country with their address as the ship-to address.
> Availability would vary, but we could choose a prize and in the event that the specific prize we pick is unavailable, choose a similar item.
> 
> Example, we choose a Hyper 212 Evo as a prize , someone from Canada wins, we hop on NCIX.ca and ship the order to the prize winner's address directly.



*AND.... you have picked the format for our Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway!* 

Coming soon....... 

Jeez! I just noticed this thread is *33 *pages long!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 20, 2015)

The wife just reminded me, Fathers day this year is also my Birthday, not sure if that's good or bad lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was thinking we could put together a pool of funds for a worldwide prize, then just place the order on a website in the prize winner's country with their address as the ship-to address.
> Availability would vary, but we could choose a prize and in the event that the specific prize we pick is unavailable, choose a similar item.
> 
> Example, we choose a Hyper 212 Evo as a prize , someone from Canada wins, we hop on NCIX.ca and ship the order to the prize winner's address directly.





Norton said:


> *AND.... you have picked the format for our Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway!*
> 
> Coming soon.......



I can pop some funds in.
@Norton PM me, let me know what's needed.



Norton said:


> Jeez! I just noticed this thread is *33 *pages long!


Would you have expected any less from the thread dedicated to the memory of one of the best people to have ever graced this forum?


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *AND.... you have picked the format for our Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway!*


Well that was easy. 


Random Murderer said:


> I can pop some funds in.


Me too! PM me when the time comes up, if you would.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2015)

*Father's Day PC Giveaway Update!

OK TPU it's time to get those names on the list to get a chance to win. We have two (2) PC's to giveaway- one for US/CA members and one for EU members.

* TBA *(watch this post and thread for specs, pics, etc...)
*- US/CA PC- Specifications/Details

Processor: Intel i7-920 (s1366) provided by @bogmali and @Norton
Motherboard: Gigaybyte GA-X58A-UD3R provided by @bogmali and @Norton
Cooling: Cryorig R5 (air cooler) - provided by TPU members
Memory: 3x2GB DDR3 provided by @bogmali and @Norton
Video Card: Radeon 7870 provided by @bogmali
Hard Disk/SSD(s): 60GB SSD provided by @bogmali
Case: Cooler Master CM 690 III provided by @Norton
Power Supply: Themaltake TR2 600w- provided by @flmatter
Software: Windows 8.1 Pro provided by @stinger608

- EU PC- Specifications/Details
Processor - i3 2100 @Norton
Motherboard- TBA 
RAM - 2 x 4GB Corsair @ST.o.CH + Kingston Fury Cooler @RCoon
Cooler - BeQuiet Pure Rock @sneekypeet
Fans - 2 x Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm @RCoon
PSU - Nox Krypton 800W @ST.o.CH
GPU - MSI 7770 @ST.o.CH
Case - Coolermaster HAF932 @Tatty_One
Storage - 120GB SSD @T-Bob
Storage - 1TB WD Red HDD @Norton
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit @RCoon
EU PC specs are nearly complete but still needs some love from TPU to finalize it. Post here/PM me or @RCoon to help us out!!!

Want a chance? Here's how:
- Reside within the area of one of the giveaway PC's
- Be a TPU Forum member in good standing 
- Post in this thread with the following:

TPU name/which rig you're entering for (US or EU)/ who you're entering for**
* examples: myself (must be a Dad), your Dad, spouses Dad, Grandfather, friend who's a Dad (or his Dad), etc... you get the point 

*Optional-* A brief explanation of why you picked the person that you picked.

*Example:
@OneMoar/US rig/ friend's Dad

Winner(s) will be selected between June 7th and June 10th, 2015 













*


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> - EU PC- specs are nearly complete but still needs some love from TPU to finalize it. Post here/PM me or @RCoon to help us out!!!



I've got a Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit OS to add to the build, so all that's left is motherboard, preferably from the EU!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I've got a Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit OS to add to the build, so all that's left is motherboard, preferably from the EU!



What sort of motherboard are we talking about?


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What sort of motherboard are we talking about?



Socket 1155 for an i3-2120...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> Socket 1155 for an i3-2120...



Alright, I'll be keeping my Z68 then

---

Just checking as the watched threads alert hasnt been working for the UK clubhouse since the 18th of may for me and as a result i missed out on a lot of stuff. I had no idea that another Krej build/giveaway was in the works.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2015)

*** Update for the EU rig **
*
We will be adding a 1TB WD Red drive to the EU rig (from me). Final specs are still pending but a package will be on its way this week out to @RCoon with the HDD, SSD, and CPU.

*Get your names in the hat folks- a nice gift for a Dad out there!!!*


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Alright, I'll be keeping my Z68 then
> 
> ---
> 
> Just checking as the watched threads alert hasnt been working for the UK clubhouse since the 18th of may for me and as a result i missed out on a lot of stuff. I had no idea that another Krej build/giveaway was in the works.



Know anyone with a spare H61 / B75 motherboard knocking around? Haven't heard from a few UK members, perhaps you might have. B75 is preferred for the Sata 6Gbps port.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Know anyone with a spare H61 / B75 motherboard knocking around? Haven't heard from a few UK members, perhaps you might have. B75 is preferred for the Sata 6Gbps port.



Unfortunately not. My circle of pc friends is rather small

I might have a cpu cooler to throw in if one is still required


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately not. My circle of pc friends is rather small
> 
> I might have a cpu cooler to throw in if one is still required



Peet is sorting us with a BeQuiet cooler I think.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

Well fair enough, i got here late due to the alerts not working. Ill take the bench this time unless something is really needed the  I'll throw in some cash if needed


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

I guess I could throw my dad up on here for the EU rig... He just got into the distributed computing thing but doesn't really have a proper rig to do it on.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 2, 2015)

AlienIsGOD/US rig/Myself (father of 2)

I picked myself cause im a single dad of 2 just trying to set the best example i can for my kids


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 2, 2015)

@AlienIsGOD   (father of 2) / US rig / nominated by CAPS

I picked him  because he is  a single dad of 2 just trying to set the best example he can for his kids 

(and just in case he cant nominate himself)


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @AlienIsGOD   (father of 2) / US rig / nominated by CAPS
> 
> I picked him  because he is  a single dad of 2 just trying to set the best example he can for his kids
> 
> (and just in case he cant nominate himself)



No problem nominating yourself as long as you're a dad


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

@GorbazTheDragon/EU rig/my dad

Oops format


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

*C'mon TPU- time is now to get your name in the hat to win one of these PC's!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> *C'mon TPU- time is now to get your name in the hat to win one of these PC's!*



SSSHHH!  my non exsistent power bill wants this PC  WCG FTW


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

* this post isn't 100% completed- lots of awesome still left to add in 
*Kreij Memorial Update*

* As we approach the one year marker since losing our dear friend I felt it was time to remember all that we've done here in this thread over that time. I thank everyone at TPU for their kindness and trust in me to keep this project going!*


*Dean we miss you Bud!!!*


*
Kreij Memorial PC #1*
Won by @BUCK NASTY







Spoiler:  Specs



(provided by @BarbaricSoul)
Case- Thermaltake Urban T21 provided @sneekypeet
PSU- Corsair CX500 (donated by @Norton )
MB- AsRock 870 Extreme 3(received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
CPU- Amd 1055t (received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
Heat Sink- Scythe Mugen4 provided @sneekypeet
RAM- 8-16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 provided by @lilhasselhoffer
GPU- ASUS Direct CU HD7770 provided by @BarbaricSoul and @mjkmike )
HD- 250gb WD Blue donated by @t_ski
SSD- 120GB provided by @bogmali
Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit provided by @brandonwh64


Build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/

*Kreij Memorial PC #2*
Won by @ST.o.CH
Original components:





The final build!!!






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



- PC case- custom aluminum case* by @ST.o.CH
- power supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 provided by @Vinska
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu- *funded by TPU member donations*
- cpu cooler- *funded TPU by member donations*
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608


Build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/208418/

*Kreij Memorial PC #3*
Won by @sneekypeet

The final build






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



Case- Fractal Define Mini 
Mobo- Intel DH67GD 
CPU- i3-2100
Ram- 2x2GB Gskill Ripjaws 
Cooler- Phanteks PH-TC12DX
GPU- Radeon 7770
PSU- Corsair CX-430



*Kreij Memorial PC #4*
Won by @OneMoar






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



- Custom Aluminum case by @ST.o.CH
 - ASUS Maximus VI Gene motherboard
- Core i5-4670k cpu
- 2x2GB GSkill Ripjaws (DDR3-1600)
- Reeven Okeanos (dual tower cpu cooler)
- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB gpu
- Windows 7 Pro x64
- WD 2.5" 160GB Blue drive
- Corsair HX-750 psu
- 2x 120mm red LED fans (front)
- 1x 120mm red bladed fan (rear)



*Kreij Memorial PC #5*
Won by @stinger608












Spoiler:  Specs (original)



Case- BitFenix Pandora Micro-ATX Slim-Tower- donated by @sneekypeet
Motherboard- ASRocK H81M-HDS donated by @TRWOV 
CPU- Pentium G3258 donated by TPU forum member contributions
Ram- 2x2GB Mushkin (DDR3-1600) donated by @OneMoar
Cooler- Alpenfoehn Sella (92mm) donated by @sneekypeet
GPU- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB donated by @OneMoar
PSU- Corsair CX-430 donated by @sneekypeet
HDD- WD 1.0TB Blue 2.5" HDD donated by @Norton
OS- Windows 7 Ultimate donated by @stinger608
KB/Mouse- Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop donated by @stinger608



*Kreij Memorial Holiday Giveway*
A special giveaway of select hardware components donate by @Exeodus




*Holiday Winners:*



Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #1



- a Radeon HD 6970 graphics card
Winner- @Mindweaver





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #2



- a motherboard/cpu/gpu combo including:
  - Asus M5A78L motherboard
  - Phenom II B73 triple core cpu
  - Nvidia GT 620 gpu
Winner- @OneMoar





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #3



-  TWO (2) Radeon HD 5870 graphics cards
Winner(2) @Lightbulbie  and @ChaoticG8R *
*they have opted to share the prize





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #4



- a Radeon HD 6870 video card
Winner- @Norton





*Kreij Memorial PC #6 (US/CA) and #7 (EU)
* under construction- Father's Day drawing soon 

*

*You have until June 12th at the latest so NOW's the time for your chance to win 
follow the link below for more info:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...hers-day-us-ca-eu.202061/page-34#post-3289778*


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 6, 2015)

* TPU name/which rig you're entering for (US or EU)/ who you're entering for*

I am *entering in the *US build for a friend of my who is a dad of 5 boys, yes all boys. His computer is really bad.


----------



## revin (Jun 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Dean we miss you Bud!!!*


Congrats winner's !!!
Thank you @Norton still got the card going 24/7

Seen a post that 14.12 drivers were better for folding, Duh 80k now at 110k+

Here's to you Dean   
Train kepa rolling all night long


----------



## patrico (Jun 7, 2015)

bumpy bumperson          

Not going to enter but thanks for the opportunity, hope someone who needs it puts it to good use!

WELL DONE WINNERS!
and the generous spirit of TPU lives on and on,  All hail TPU! 

I can forward from Ireland if its any help,  but,  I bet you guys have it sorted.  The offers always open


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> * this post isn't 100% completed- lots of awesome still left to add in
> *Kreij Memorial Update*
> 
> * As we approach the one year marker since losing our dear friend I felt it was time to remember all that we've done here in this thread over that time. I thank everyone at TPU for their kindness and trust in me to keep this project going!*
> ...



Holy crap, I can't believe TPU has given away so many rigs and so much other awesome stuff! Amazing props to you guys!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 7, 2015)

Excellent prizes, congrats to the winners!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you all,

Unfortunately I am on low resources and also in between jobs, if not, who knows. 

Well, who knows the next time, if things get better.

.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2015)

had to back her off to 4.2 she just won't hold in 90 degree ambient temps still ready to rock tho


----------



## Toothless (Jun 10, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> had to back her off to 4.2 she just won't hold in 90 degree ambient temps still ready to rock tho


As we share the same ambient temps! 

Also does counting my computers as my kids work?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> *TPU name/which rig you're entering for (US or EU)/ who you're entering for**
> * examples: myself (must be a Dad), your Dad, spouses Dad, Grandfather, friend who's a Dad (or his Dad), etc... you get the point
> 
> *Optional-* A brief explanation of why you picked the person that you picked.



RCoon / EU Rig / Family in need

Met a family the other day, the father is the only person working, works 10 hours a day and has been in the same low paid job for years and years and somehow still manages to keep his family in the black. They've got two kids who are home schooled by their mum, who is dyspraxic and yet one of the best damned junior teachers I've ever seen (and I've worked in 5 schools). They got given a PC that's some god awful 1st Gen athlon and it's used to help teach the kids, and I recently went round to patch the thing up. I had to drop in one of my spare PSUs to get her running, and spent 7 full days fixing the PC so they could use it again. They're still using some ancient PS/2 mouse and keyboard and a monitor they bought off of Facebook for £10. They get by on very little, so I figured I'd nominate them so their home PC that doubles up as their IT resource is more useful than not. Also it's got my beQuiet L8 PSU in it, so @ST.o.CH can keep the Krypton


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ EU rig /  my Wifes colleague

i could easily make people cry with Lukes' story, but i wont.

Luke who works with my wife in our little town had a rough week last week. He has a 2 year old daughter, shes gorgeous and sweet and cute, she smiles all the time.  Her Mum and Dad wondered why she hid  her eyes in the recent bright sunshine.
A trip to the Doc revealed a suspicious lump on her eye.

I am going to miss out a huge chunk of detail here.

THE GOOD NEWS
She is having an operation next week which will resolve the problem.   She is only 2.

Luke came to see  me last night, (he loves my den of pcs) and told me the full story, i feel sorry for the little girl , for him, the Mum, the family.

 Luke is probably going to have to stop work for a bit, his pc stopped work a couple of months ago hence the nomination.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> - EU PC- *Specifications/Details*
> Processor - i3 2100 @Norton
> *Motherboard- TBA
> RAM - 2 x 4GB Corsair @ST.o.CH + Kingston Fury Cooler @RCoon
> ...



Add an Asus H61M-F to the build, got the motherboard sorted


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2015)

It's Dean's anniversary today. Let's spare some love and thoughts.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> It's Dean's anniversary today. Let's spare some love and thoughts.



Changed the title of the thread for the rest of the day....

TPU misses you Dean!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> It's Dean's anniversary today. Let's spare some love and thoughts.


+10


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP


----------



## revin (Jun 11, 2015)

Love that picture of Dean !
90+ more WU's for Kreij since 5/21 !
Thank you @Norton for getting me involved with F@H , and Thank you to Everyone that helps make this all possable !


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 11, 2015)

Sometimes we miss who we most dear and only give the value when we lose someone, because it is really an empty space that remains in our lives.

I on my own have some golden letters to remind myself.

.


----------



## nightriderjt (Jun 12, 2015)

I am in i am in!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2015)

Are we drawing these soon? I can't wait for the recipients to be announced.  Whomever wins will be crunching in memory of Kreij and contributing towards WCG.  Not to mention the pc's being drawn are no slouches in the hardware dept.  Good luck to all entered


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Are we drawing these soon? I can't wait for the recipients to be announced. Good luck to all entered



We should be drawing the winners this evening (i.e. in about 12 hrs)- will post a list of those who have entered and do a *Last Call* an hour or two before the drawing 



AlienIsGOD said:


> Whomever wins will be crunching in memory of Kreij and contributing towards WCG.  Not to mention the pc's being drawn are no slouches in the hardware dept.



Crunching with the PC's is entirely optional and I agree with you, these ain't $200 Walmart specials we're giving away- the specs are pretty nice!......... maybe folks don't want something that's *FREE* (including shipping)*!!!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> We should be drawing the winners this evening (i.e. in about 12 hrs)- will post a list of those who have entered and do a *Last Call* an hour or two before the drawing
> 
> 
> 
> Crunching with the PC's is entirely optional and I agree with you, these ain't $200 Walmart specials we're giving away- the specs are pretty nice!......... maybe folks don't want something that's *FREE* (including shipping)*!!!*



I like free


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

*Last Call!*

We're going to pick the winners in *about 2 hours* so anyone posting for a chance in that time will get their shot at winning... 

Here's the list I have so far- *Please let me know if I missed anyone.*

*US/CA PC*
@OneMoar/US rig/ friend's Dad
@AlienIsGOD/US rig/Myself (father of 2)


*EU PC*
@GorbazTheDragon/EU rig/my dad
@RCoon / EU Rig / Family in need
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ EU rig / my Wifes colleague

*See you soon!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't know if I can stay up that late lol


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

odd nobody else entered ....
heres to ya deen


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

Ill be be asleep by then ( motogp tmrw).
I also nominated @thefinalfrontier who doesnt appear on the list 

Good luck to all the nominees 
Let the crunch mania continue !!!


----------



## revin (Jun 14, 2015)

Just waned to say, I'm not entering due to the fact I had just won/recieved an awesome GPU in which I'm still concentrating on F@H for Kreij.......
There are too many here that should be the winner 
My father days are passed on that now I'm Grandpa !!!!!

Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

So I was running F@H on my desktop, but it was overheating. But my phone has been running it quite a bit...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

wait you can Fold on your phone
lolwut


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

Yea, it only runs for six hours a day, wine plugged in and 100% charged, but it does work and seems to be fairly reliable and runs every night.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

*hands @Norton the official dice and shaker*


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

*AND the Winner is.*

*Drum roll......*






*US/CA PC*


Spoiler



*@OneMoar* 
*entry link pending



*EU PC*


Spoiler



*@RCoon*
*entry link pending



*Congrats to the winners!!! Hope the winning Dad's enjoy their PC's!!!* 

*Thanks again to everyone who helped support these projects!!! 
*
*and stay tuned for our next projects this Summer!*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

you can go-ahead and pm @slackin and arrange shipping and stuff with him directly
KEEP IT UP TPU
congrats to all ... keep paying it forward


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

You guys rock! I can't believe I'm finally getting a new pc after eight years! I'll definitely be running F@H 24/7 on it!

Thanks again onemoar! You rock!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

now ... how do we top this
it occurs to me maby we could get get some vendors in on this and really kick it
gotta be enough reviewer clout here on tpu to get something awesome in memory of deen
oOO @W1zzard


----------



## flmatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats guys


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

PS: he's a pic of my two amazing children


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol, didn't notice that it was an animated one, thanks Google!


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

Yea, that's what happened there. Google does all sorts of crazy, awesome things with my photos automatically.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

slackin said:


> Yea, that's what happened there. Google does all sorts of crazy, awesome things with my photos automatically.


dax is growing like a milk-fed pumpkin. what are you feeding him .. miracle grow  ?


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

Jesus, he eats everything in sight. Today he ate half dozen shrimp and a plate of potato wedges for lunch alone.


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

I swear, some days he eats more than I do. I'm just happy he's not a real finicky eater like some young children. My sister in law struggled for a long time to get her son to eat much of anything other than peanut butter and jelly, Dax will eat just about anything I'm eating. Only another couple months till Cora is ready to start eating real food. I'm looking forward to being done with the bottles for good.


----------



## slackin (Jun 14, 2015)

(Now if he would start using the potty, that'd be great! Lol) two under the age of two == lots of diapers!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats to the happy and lucky winners! 

I'm sure those rigs found a nice family to belong.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 14, 2015)

C 2 winners!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2015)

WOOT gratz @OneMoar and @RCoon 

glad i voted "I support this project but will allow others a chance to help cure cancer with the PC." as a free PC (crunching optional) is too much with what i already have  (and also since i can't crunch anymore ... ) 
still offering all the moral support i can to this cause.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

*CONGRATULATIONS 




*


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> *AND the Winner is.*
> 
> *Drum roll......*
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, that was unexpected! Thanks everyone, I'll see if I can get a pic of the family with the new pc to post here


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners, the list is grown up as well the pages and posts,

897 posts,

36 pages,

And two more winners ,

TPU FTW.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2015)

congrats to the winners


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> TERRIBLE TWOS'S


Enjoy today, for tomorrow, they turn twenty.


----------



## revin (Jun 14, 2015)

TBH I never had grasped just how much power TPU can unleash ! 

 Winners !!!

Huge thank you to *Everyone* at TPU for yet another Epic event !!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> out of curiosity
> @Norton you have everything you need to get it built and sent out ?



Yes sir!

All of the parts are here- should have it built and tested, then broken down/packed up to ship in a few days 

Here's a preview:



Spoiler:  Kreij Father's Day US PC



Sorry- bad photo 







Will PM you later today to go over the details.


----------



## revin (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Here's a preview


 Sexy !!!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 15, 2015)

I am feeling spontaious
LETS HAVE (another) A ROUND OF APPLAUSE FOR OUR MAN @Norton


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2015)

And so it begins...






Found some sweet NZXT fans to add to the build, and the case Tatty is sending instead (Big ol' HAF was going to cost more than a new case to ship!) has an 80mm fan mount, so I pulled out a Silverstone 80mm out of the man-draw for that too.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

The awesome is strong in this thread!

Congrats to the winners and thanks to all the contributors!  It takes a lot of fantastic and generous people to put together this much win in a single never-ending thread. 

  to all


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2015)

I  had to dress up like a robot to get through airport security but it was worth it, just to shake @manofthem by the hand and say a big thankyou from everyone


----------



## revin (Jun 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> And so it begins...


Sweet !!!!!
I Love the HAF-X for cooling, especially inside a closed desk, *BUT *......lugging this 50 lb. monster out into the garage every couple months for a cleaning,......
SUX !!!!!!! 



OneMoar said:


> A ROUND OF APPLAUSE FOR OUR MAN @Norton


 
Indeed, from the Boss  ^^^^^all the way down


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I  had to dress up like a robot to get through airport security but it was worth it, just to shake @manofthem by the hand and say a big thankyou from everyone



Oh  man thats just beautiful right there, I got teary eyed.   You don't know (or maybe you do...) how appropriate that gif is for me, thanks 

For that, I'm going to watch that movie when I get home


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 17, 2015)

holy  ramsink batman ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2015)

I can't believe I just ordered a brand new case for the RCoon man!  Congrats to all and whilst my contribution was small, on a personal note, I would like to thank Norton & RCoon for coordinating this huge effort (any anyone else I have missed out), for those who donated parts to either PC and for all of you other good folk that supports the cause, both in terms of fighting this hateful disease and of course in remembrance of our good friend, fellow Moderator and most importantly...........  true gentleman....... this is what a real community is about, for all our faults, go find me anywhere else with the quality of people we have here...... thank you.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2015)

*Runs nice!!! *





*Thanks again to everyone supporting these projects!*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Runs nice!!!


Roll initiative.
Thumbs up.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 20, 2015)

Getting there, still waiting on the case. May as well get Windows installing while I wait.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think much to your Movie selection


----------



## RCoon (Jun 20, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't think much to your Movie selection



Not mine, partners dvds. Most of my films are digital, only dvd I own is a bands live performance 

Case hasn't arrived today, hopefully Monday will bring some luck! Windows installed, left it running updates.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Not mine, partners dvds. Most of my films are digital, only dvd I own is a bands live performance
> 
> Case hasn't arrived today, hopefully Monday will bring some luck! Windows installed, left it running updates.


Probably have been easier just to drive the HAF up to you, obviously at that point you hadn't won though, you are only about a 2 hour drive away.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't think much to your Movie selection


I'm good. Serenity, Lost Boys, Up, Monty Python.. all good


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 21, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm good. Serenity, Lost Boys, Up, Monty Python.. all good


I was thinking more Meat Loaf and Casper..... now there's a contrast!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 22, 2015)

It's been a long day, and I'm now almost 2 days behind review schedule, but it's finally done and being delivered tomorrow!

Naming it Macgyver, took it to bits three times before it was finally finished, but she's set up and ready to use in an instant! Will post pics with the happy family tomorrow evening, provided I'm not being whipped for being late with writeups!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2015)

isn't that giant ram cooler blocking that heatsink


----------



## RCoon (Jun 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> isn't that giant ram cooler blocking that heatsink



Nah it's all good. That i3 puts out such little heat, my hand was vastly warmer than the heatsink even while loaded.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2015)

better question is why does it even have a ram cooler lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2015)

Yay the case arrived....... finally!


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> It's been a long day, and I'm now almost 2 days behind review schedule, but it's finally done and being delivered tomorrow!
> 
> Naming it Macgyver, took it to bits three times before it was finally finished, but she's set up and ready to use in an instant! Will post pics with the happy family tomorrow evening, provided I'm not being whipped for being late with writeups!



The US PC is finished as well and shipped earlier today. Here's a pic before I broke it down and boxed it up


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> better question is why does it even have a ram cooler lol



.....


I don't understand the question....  Because Ram Cooler?   Is there ever really a _better_ reason?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> The US PC is finished as well and shipped earlier today. Here's a pic before I broke it down and boxed it up



That CryoRig cooler is super sexy


----------



## slackin (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm so excited! Maybe now I can play a game made this decade, lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2015)

A  huge congrats @slackin !!!!!!!! That should make an excellent system for ya man. Enjoy!!!


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 would adopt child to be eligible for.


----------



## revin (Jun 23, 2015)

Congratz to all the winners !!!!
I squeezed in aprox 100 WU for F@H Kreij thru this, and as alway's still going to fold for him !!

Again a HUGE Thank You to Everyone involved !!!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 23, 2015)

Package received. Below is the new PC (the tiny one), and the old PC (massive one, strangely in an old Lian-Li case). And the new owner, of course!

The old PC had 2GB of DDR1 RAM, an old Athlon Clawhammer CPU (4000+ I think, it's corroded lol), and an IDE motherboard with a single sata port on it  It also had a GPU in it, but no serial numbers so I have NO idea what the hell it was.

Also, he's getting his internet via a USB wireless dongle, except his router is 3 floors below the attic where the PC lives. Going to have a rummage and drop off two powerline adapters to make life less hellish.

Grabbed a DVD RW drive from work for the new PC and left him with an external HDD so he can copy over all his docs. Explained to him what an SSD was and that he had a secondary HDD, which was alien to them. He's offered the old PC to me, although I'll only take back my spare PSU, and if anybody on here for some reason wants some old hardware, I can send it off.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Package received. Below is the new PC (the tiny one), and the old PC (massive one, strangely in an old Lian-Li case). And the new owner, of course!
> 
> The old PC had 2GB of DDR1 RAM, an old Athlon Clawhammer CPU (4000+ I think, it's corroded lol), and an IDE motherboard with a single sata port on it  It also had a GPU in it, but no serial numbers so I have NO idea what the hell it was.
> 
> ...



Awesome job @RCoon 

Looks like a happy guy!  Definitely gonna be surprised with the performance compared to his old one!

Was it a complete surprise or did you let him know/introduce him to this thread first?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Package received. Below is the new PC (the tiny one), and the old PC (massive one, strangely in an old Lian-Li case). And the new owner, of course!
> 
> The old PC had 2GB of DDR1 RAM, an old Athlon Clawhammer CPU (4000+ I think, it's corroded lol), and an IDE motherboard with a single sata port on it  It also had a GPU in it, but no serial numbers so I have NO idea what the hell it was.
> 
> ...


Curious as to which Lian Li model it was.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> Awesome job @RCoon
> 
> Looks like a happy guy!  Definitely gonna be surprised with the performance compared to his old one!
> 
> Was it a complete surprise or did you let him know/introduce him to this thread first?



It was a surprise  he was amazed by the boot time at the very least.


t_ski said:


> Curious as to which Lian Li model it was.


Not entirely sure, big, heavy and a hugely ugly front panel. Looks like an old full height-full width Dell Server case from 2004.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> It was a surprise



Well done @RCoon !  he looks chuffed to bits.

I am looking forward to the " i bricked my card " thread (joke)


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> 10/10 would adopt child to be eligible for.


Agreed.


RCoon said:


> Package received. Below is the new PC (the tiny one), and the old PC (massive one, strangely in an old Lian-Li case). And the new owner, of course!
> 
> The old PC had 2GB of DDR1 RAM, an old Athlon Clawhammer CPU (4000+ I think, it's corroded lol), and an IDE motherboard with a single sata port on it  It also had a GPU in it, but no serial numbers so I have NO idea what the hell it was.
> 
> ...


Maybe you @RCoon talk to him to come here and say hello .


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2015)

so @slackin has been pulling 15h days and is super-beat
so here is a teaser he sent me

up and running




proper pics and thank you from him and his fam soon(tm)


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> so @slackin has been pulling 15h days and is super-beat
> so here is a teaser he sent me
> 
> up and running
> ...



That tracer ram and a cat would make an interesting video!


----------



## MrsSlackin (Jun 27, 2015)

Let me start by admitting my first thoughts were "Well, there's no way I can compete with this for Father's Day. You guys win. Hands down." But I must say the coffee cup plastered (figuratively) with awkward pictures of our adorable monsters looks quite good on the desk near this beautiful, gargantuan beast of a pc. Justin was elated to get this - working late nearly every day this week, hence is absence here, because he waited by the door anxiously well past work time on delivery day. While I like computers that run well and do what they are supposed to when they're supposed to do it, I can't honestly begin to comment on the specs of this amazing machine. And my simple understanding of what slackin said was "The whoooole fan cools just _this_!" And "_THIS _has 5 million times the power of _THAT _in my old pc".. Let's just say his excitement speaks volumes (that I obviously need a translator for). 

What I can say is that this pc has some serious parent perks. What I refer to as the laser light show provides adequate light for checking on the baby as both our daughter and the pc drift off into a restful slumber. Chick flicks never looked so good on Netflix which keeps us entertained (Daddy not so much) during the babies' late night parties. And it's so AMAZINGLY quiet that I can quite literally hear a four month old fart in her sleep. (She gets that from Dad, I swear it.) 

I'm sure his post will contain a more elaborate appreciation of specs and things, but I wanted to personally give the biggest THANK YOU to all involved for making this happen. Rest assured that it has been received by a very grateful, amazing and deserving Daddy.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2015)

clearly the blinking lights means its faster


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 27, 2015)

Glad @slackin got a gift he truly deserved! And glad it's helping @MrsSlackin keep tabs on the baby. 
Great to see all the good cheer going around. It's not christmas but it does feel like it a bit doesn't it.


----------



## slackin (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, got it all setup, installed windows 8.1, running awesome! Thanks so much guys! I can't wait to get a game loaded up! I did get F@H running  I'll post some pics when I get a chance!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 29, 2015)

slackin said:


> Well, got it all setup, installed windows 8.1, running awesome! Thanks so much guys! I can't wait to get a game loaded up! I did get F@H running  I'll post some pics when I get a chance!


Think positive.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was thinking we could put together a pool of funds for a worldwide prize, then just place the order on a website in the prize winner's country with their address as the ship-to address.
> Availability would vary, but we could choose a prize and in the event that the specific prize we pick is unavailable, choose a similar item.
> 
> Example, we choose a Hyper 212 Evo as a prize , someone from Canada wins, we hop on NCIX.ca and ship the order to the prize winner's address directly.



OK @xvi tomorrow is July 1st so let's throw around some ideas and see what we can come up with for the:

*Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway

*


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 1, 2015)

gratz to the winner!


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK @xvi tomorrow is July 1st so let's throw around some ideas and see what we can come up with for the:
> 
> *Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway
> 
> *


shipping usually requires a confirmed address why not skip the drama and do a strait cash give away


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK @xvi tomorrow is July 1st so let's throw around some ideas and see what we can come up with for the:
> 
> *Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway*


Edit: Covered it below.
Also, WWOOOO! 


OneMoar said:


> shipping usually requires a confirmed address why not skip the drama and do a strait cash give away


Fair point. Perhaps make the participants submit a preferred website to order from as a requirement to enter? I know Amazon will do gift addresses to other countries (although that country was Canada). I think we should be able to find something though. Cash could be a fallback.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> Edit: Covered it below.
> Also, WWOOOO!
> 
> Fair point. Perhaps make the participants submit a preferred website to order from as a requirement to enter? I know Amazon will do gift addresses to other countries (although that country was Canada). I think we should be able to find something though. Cash could be a fallback.


could do giftcards ...


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 11, 2015)

nearly two weeks without a bump
UNACCEPTABLE TPU UNACCEPTABLE!@


----------



## slackin (Jul 13, 2015)

So, stats so far from running folding@home on the new machine:

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=slackin


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2015)

slackin said:


> So, stats so far from running folding@home on the new machine:
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=slackin



Awesome! 

You should consider joining up with our TPU folding team (#50711). It should be pretty easy to do and you can check in with the Team for any questions you may have:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/


----------



## slackin (Jul 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Awesome!
> 
> You should consider joining up with our TPU folding team (#50711). It should be pretty easy to do and you can check in with the Team for any questions you may have:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/


I'll do that later when I get a chance


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> odd nobody else entered ....
> heres to ya deen



I would of but cannot afford to sadly.


----------



## slackin (Jul 14, 2015)

On the team now!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 15, 2015)

Stop by and say Hi in the Folding Forum slackin and congratz on the new rig. These guys are an awesome bunch.


----------



## slackin (Jul 15, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Stop by and say Hi in the Folding Forum slackin and congratz on the new rig. These guys are an awesome bunch.


Will do!


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2015)

***UPDATE** - Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway*

OK let's start the roll out for planning this project.....

Here are my thoughts on it:

    We choose a hardware upgrade to fund and give away that is desired by most of us yet we often need to be realistic due to limited budgets and get something a little less than what we would really want. The upgrade chosen should be compatible with just about any setup....
Suggestions:
- An SSD larger than 256GB
- A 2x8GB or larger memory kit
- A premium PSU (750w or higher- 80+ Gold minimum)
- A large external storage drive (4TB or higher)
etc.....

     We set the format for the giveaway and proceed. Items to discuss:
- Eligibility
- Giveaway format
- Shipping considerations/area definition
- Time limits
- etc..

@xvi - your thoughts? 
*Let's hear your feedback and ideas folks! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 19, 2015)

is this done in UK, and US?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2015)

Personally @Norton , I think that a larger SSD or premium power supply would be the two best case upgrade prizes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2015)

:s BOINC doesn't require a lot of memory, a large HDD, nor a large SSD.  Big PSU is only required if you're doing GPU WUs too:
-I've got 8 GB in my server and it is presently only using 2.5 GB which includes a lot of non-WCG stuff (e.g. Terraria server and a MySQL database) and Server 2012 R2.
-A 240 GB SSD should be more than enough.
-I'd shoot for a 400-500w platinum power supply.  Even that is overkill if using integrated GPU.  I think platinum should be a must because whomever gets the hardware has to foot the electric bill and anything to reduce that is a good thing.
-Don't know why anyone would even want a 4TB external HDD.


But...I'm high and know nothing about this conversation so...don't mind me.


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> is this done in UK, and US?



Anywhere/Everywhere- the nature of the donation(s) usually make a good guide. See the OP for an idea of where we've sent stuff and who donated 



stinger608 said:


> Personally @Norton , I think that a larger SSD or premium power supply would be the two best case upgrade prizes.



Thanks for the input! SSD's are nice since they're generally pretty easy to ship and I agree, both would make a really nice upgrade



FordGT90Concept said:


> :s BOINC doesn't require a lot of memory, a large HDD, nor a large SSD.  Big PSU is only required if you're doing GPU WUs too:
> -I've got 8 GB in my server and it is presently only using 2.5 GB which includes a lot of non-WCG stuff (e.g. Terraria server and a MySQL database) and Server 2012 R2.
> -A 240 GB SSD should be more than enough.
> -I'd shoot for a 400-500w platinum power supply.  Even that is overkill if using integrated GPU.  I think platinum should be a must because whomever gets the hardware has to foot the electric bill and anything to reduce that is a good thing.
> ...




*Giveaway's are for any TPU forum member and prizes don't have to be used for crunching/folding*

* *Crunching/folding is 100% optional- main goal of the prizes is to enjoy them  That said, many have joined up and have contributed- some even do so anonomously using the Kreij memorial crunching/folding accounts we've setup. :


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Anywhere/Everywhere- the nature of the donation(s) usually make a good guide. See the OP for an idea of where we've sent stuff and who donated



Okay...I generally have SOME type of Component(s) that tend to build up, and I guess I will contact You if im in the position. thanks


----------



## xvi (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, was thinking those specs were better than what I've got on my main rigs. Not saying that prize PCs shouldn't be awesome, of course.


----------



## revin (Jul 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> That said, many have joined up and have contributed- some even do so anonymously using the Kreij memorial crunching/folding accounts


    
24/7 Since receiving this Folding beauty !!!



Norton said:


> Here are my thoughts on it:



Just 2 cent's but there may be more member's running older tech similar to my setup, ie.... older CPU and power drinking GPU's 
and from what I've seen with either the 5970, or this 7950, they eat up a lot of amperage and iirc AIDA  put me close to pulling 700w, _BUT _that could be off since it's not hardware specific.
I do note that Gpuz is shown pulling aprox 50-60A with either GPU.............

Best of all *TPU_remembers-Kreij*  is up under 4k, now ranking in 3960 place


----------



## xvi (Jul 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> @xvi - your thoughts?


I must have been half asleep when I first read the post. I thought we were talking about a full PC. Didn't even notice the tag!

Nice PSU would be what I'd lean towards. Often forgotten/skimped on and a nice Platinum rated PSU should, I think, bring a bump in efficiency and get a lot of stable power that will support even _more_ crunching/folding (and also bigger, badder, and more in number GPUs for games and things).


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2015)

I uh wanted to contribute a little from my CPU collection but it looks like you're all past using old hardware now and no one has a suitable board to chip in anyway. A Q8200 is running in my fileserver and a i5-650 is lying around, so I can pop in an E5200 for the server. But no board and I don't think you guys are interested anymore.

My 280X under G10/X31 folds big numbers for what it is but I stopped because the electricity bill got me a bit disillusioned in what folding can do for us all...but with what's been going recently in my family i'm really tempted to start it up again...

if anyone would like me to chip in either the Q8200 or 650, I can likely oblige but someone's going to have to point me thru how to send it out


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2015)

*** UPDATE ***

Watch this thread for more info on our _first_ item available for the:

*Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway*

the announcement should be made over the weekend and *all current/active TPU forum members will be eligible* to win!


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2015)

*Welcome to the....

Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway

Thanks to the generousity of this forum we have been giving back to our community for over a year in memory of our dear friend and moderator... we see no reason NOT to continue doing this!  We will try to go through rest of the Summer doing giveaways of some premium hardware items donated by TPU members.

Our first items come to us courtesy of @the54thvoid 
*
*2 premium graphics cards!!!*
*


Spoiler:  Prepare yourselves!



2x EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified HydroCopper gpu's  
http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=E6FFFE5C-13E3-4794-B0BB-76770BF877CD








The first of these cards is available to any active TPU forum member and the second is reserved for an active folder on TPU's Folding@Home Team*

*Want one? Here are the requirements and how to enter....*

*Requirement(s) for either card:*
- Active TPU forum membership in good standing  prior to *7/15/2015*
- Have at least *25 *posts
- Be able to use the card as an upgrade for your own system*
* entering in order to sell the card for a profit if won is *not* the intent of this givewaway
- TPU forum members who have already won a card from @the54thvoid are not elligible
- Be able to receive a package from the UK (*giveaway is world-wide*)
- Be able to support the card with your rig (folder card will also ship with an OEM air cooler)

*Additional requirements for the 2nd card:*
- Active TPU folding Team member* or* Active WCG crunching Team member willing to fold.
- Have a TPU Folder and/or a TPU WCG Cruncher badge  
- Willing to fold for TPU with the card for a minimum of 6 months over a 1 yr period

*How to Enter....*
- Post in this thread and mark your post* "official entry"*
- Indicate which card you are entering for (TPU card or TPU folder card)
- Let us know what you would be upgrading from with this card.
- Tell us why you need the extra graphics horsepower

*Optional:*
- Let us know what you will do with your old card.
- Potluck- post anything you like (within TPU forum guidelines ofc)

You have until *August 7th @24:00 UT* to enter- a random drawing will occur within 48 hours after the close.

*Come on and get in on this awesome giveaway folks!!!*

*and thanks again to @the54thvoid for the awesome donation!*


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Welcome to the....
> 
> Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway
> 
> ...



Holy F*%#ing Bananas Batman!
This is a serious giveaway!
Good luck to all entering. I would definitely fold on one of those for the cause, but I'm sure there are many much less fortunate than me to get these cards!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 30, 2015)

Official Entry for TPU Card, upgrading from a paltry HD 7450 need horsepower for gaming!! ill donate my 7450 to anyone that wants it


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2015)

Official Entry for the F@H Card

I've been looking for a 780ti for a while as an upgrade to my 680. It's been a minute since my last F@H WU (680s aren't too efficient now) but I would love to set a 780ti loose on some weather permitting. 

People who know me here know that I'm a huge proponent of 'Paying it Forward' and should I win I would be putting my 4GB GTX 680 w/ EK FC block and backplate into the next giveaway along with a Swiftech H220X expandable AIO. 

Good luck to everyone and thanks to @the54thvoid for the donation  and @Norton for coordinating and dealing with the logistics of the giveaway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2015)

*official entry*
TPU folder card
Upgrading GTX 660 Ti that turned out to be not as good as I hoped(for F@H)
Because 60K PPD just doesn't cut it anymore!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2015)

Official Entry

For the general TPU card

I've been looking for a FC block + card for a very long time. Having a GTX 780 Ti would be an absolutely awesome addition to my rigs. I am not currently a folder because I am looking to cut back on the noise and heat production in my room, but that's only because it's summer and I'm still here. I'm going off to school halfway across the world in September, and here are my thoughts.

1. R7 265 stays with the SG08 rig because that's the one that's coming with me, halfway across the world.

2. R9 280X finally gets relieved of duty...in my parents' rig. It's the one rocking the Kraken X31 and self-designed, horribly drawn Sharpie-drawn NZXT G10. I used to fold for EVGA & LTT; this thing rakes in good points (130K - 140K PPD). It starts folding 24/7 because it's going in with the C2Q server, out of sight so my parents can't go and shut it down. Regardless of the outcome of this competition, next week I will be getting a CM N200 and the Arc Mini R2 will be relegated to the C2Q rig, so it will be ready to accept the 280X whenever. 

3. GTX 780 Ti gets a little test period for the first 2 weeks to a month, then gets right into folding. Like the 280X, it's still here in Vancouver so I can't get at it for gaming . It gets some time, on and off, because this one is confined to my parents' rig. I have an extra i5-650 + P55 board lying around that can accommodate it too.

Good luck to everyone participating. A reminder to everyone that my Q8200 and i5-650 (for free) are still up for grabs, regardless of whether I win or not (as long as it's used in a giveaway / you have a plan for them to fold or support a folding rig). I'll find a way to cope and keep folding in the absence of those two if I do happen to win. We remember Kreij, but let us not forget the fact that almost everyone in the western world knows someone who has been touched by the cold, deathly hands of cancer. My grandmother is struggling with late-stage renal cancer right now, and I hope that Kreij (as well as OCN's Syrillian) will continue to inspire us in hopes that one day, no more lives will be claimed by this disease.


In response to the revised guidelines for entering...I "need" this extra horsepower because I'd like to see how well GK110 does compute, and also so I can have a predominantly Radeon collection, all while being able to tell Nvidia to suck it when its Gameworks and TWIMTBP would otherwise prevent me from getting good frame rates (Borderlands 2).


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2015)

Fvck me running up a hill backwards with a broomstick.

Twice.


Damn, that's a SERIOUS giveaway! Thanks So Much @the54thvoid for an amazing .... wow... words escape me. Thanks, 'Void. Just thanks. 

And thanks to Norton for managing it!!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 30, 2015)

Good luck all. I've asked Norton to modify the 'non' folding card rules to allow karma to kick in. My only selfish caveat is that if you've been frequently insensitive and/or rude in the forums (outside of friendly banter) you don't get the card.  I have ethics...


----------



## slackin (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll donate $20 towards shipping costs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Good luck all. I've asked Norton to modify the 'non' folding card rules to allow karma to kick in. My only selfish caveat is that if you've been *frequently insensitive and/or rude* in the forums (outside of friendly banter) you don't get the card.  I have ethics...



I can always vet the applicants   I am not in for this awesome giveaway as I have just upgraded my card but once again, thanks  for the generosity, keep up the good work!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Official Entry: *
I'll go for the TPU card. I would update an ole HD5850 and will most likely end up folding with it anyhow. LOL

And naturally the 5850 will be given to anyone whom wants it.  Something to note; the HD5850 in retail boxed and came from one of the great give away's here.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 30, 2015)

Holy crap...
@the54thvoid, thanks for the amazing prizes, @Norton, thanks(as usual) for keeping this going and organizing these giveaways.
Void, that's great that you're willing to give these up for the cause, but what are you going to do for GPU(s) now?

Not entering, but wanted to say thanks.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 30, 2015)

*Official entry for the TPU card
*
It would be an upgrade across all of my rigs.  I would be upgrading from a GTX770 in my rig, and the GTX770 would then be moved to my wife's rig, replacing her GTX760, and the GTX760 would then be moved into the living room HTPC and replace an aging HD6850.

I find that the GTX770, at only 2GB of VRAM, doesn't have enough 'oomph' to push my triple screen setup (5760x1080) while racing (Project Cars, Assetto Corsa, GRID, etc) on the higher settings.  Upgrading to a 780ti would be just the thing I need to hold a steady framerate.

Now that I seem to have the heat under control in my office, I would also consider folding (or crunching) with the 780ti on TPUs team.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, 
Just to say thanks.


----------



## 64K (Jul 30, 2015)

Very generous giveaway @the54thvoid and for a good cause.


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2015)

*Official Jealousy*

I'd like to enter, but I don't think I'd use it enough to justify it. Seriously awesome giveaway!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd enter but not sure if I qualify, though if I did win, then I'd pass down my current 780 to a friend who cannot afford a new GPU, nor much of anything after his two battles with cancer.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2015)

Toothless said:


> *I'd enter but not sure if I qualify*, though if I did win, then I'd pass down my current 780 to a friend who cannot afford a new GPU, nor much of anything after his two battles with cancer.



You qualify- Check the link in my sig for details and how to enter


----------



## Toothless (Jul 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> You qualify- Check the link in my sig for details and how to enter


Then I'm in!

EDIT for Norton!

*Official Entry.
*
TPU card, as a 780ti is an upgrade from a 780, right? 

I'm planning on getting new 1080p monitors and upscaling one of them to 1440p, and a 780 can't run that on my standards.

The current card? Gift it to a buddy of mine as he can't afford a GPU, since him and I are doing a GPU stepping thing for him and his family so they all can play games together; something they couldn't do before.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Then I'm in!


*
How to Enter.... *
- Post in this thread and mark your post "*official entry*"
- Indicate which card you are entering for (TPU card or TPU folder card)
- Let us know what you would be upgrading from with this card.
- Tell us why you need the extra graphics horsepower

*Optional:*
- Let us know what you will do with your old card.
- Potluck- post anything you like (within TPU forum guidelines ofc)


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> - Potluck- post anything you like (within TPU forum guidelines ofc)


Anything I like, eh? Well in that case, I really.. *really* want one of these. (I just love the noise it makes)


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 31, 2015)

xvi said:


> Anything I like, eh? Well in that case, I really.. *really* want one of these. (I just love the noise it makes)



But can it do 300K PPD? That is the question.


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> But can it do 300K PPD? That is the question.


Depends what the "P" stands for.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2015)

God dam yes...  the only part left working right in my box is my gtx480....  I'm in.   I will fold at least some on it,  and I have a long history of folding and crunching.  And my computer is dying right now.  Help.
Official Entry,  whatever.....


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> Anything I like, eh? Well in that case, I really.. *really* want one of these. (I just love the noise it makes)


omg a fellow roadkill fan ....
ROTTSUN FTW
Id love to enter but I already feel guilty enough for not folding enough ...
don't have a rad pump or res anyway
gl to everyone


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 1, 2015)

*sigh* my first car was a 72 Datsun 510..... drove the hell outta that car... put two clutches in it, had the motor rebuilt... thing was a handful to reinstall, but my Dad and I put it all back together   Ran that thing into the ground....


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2015)

Official Entry, F@H.

My current card, a 7850, is the best card I've had. It regularly get's me the last piece of pie, 2-3 times a week!!

If I win, it goes back to the TEAM, for Norton to include in a Future giveaway. I am quite sure, a 780ti is gonna take the 7850 to school. Even though, I love the 7850, it runs everything I throw at it, I wouldn't mind a card that will accommodate my future plans, upgrade wise.

Also, I would forgo personal gains for at least 6 Months of Folding for Uncle K. As @Norton knows, I have Crunched for him, in the past, over a 100thousand, delaying my entry to the Millionaires club. 

No worries. I enjoyed it.

Thanks @the54thvoid for the awesome gift/gifts!!  Thanks @Norton for spending so much time promoting and holding giveaways in Kreij's honor. Truly, he was a one off!! Miss him, around here!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

Bump it up- reminder that you have until 8/7 to get your entry in to get a shot at winning one of these great gpu's 

Follow the link in my sig for prize/entry details!


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot for organizing the contest and donate the prizes.

If you don't have a liquid cooling system then you can not choose the TPU card, right? Becuase the only one with OEM air cooler is the TPU folder card.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 3, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> Thanks a lot for organizing the contest and donate the prizes.
> 
> If you don't have a liquid cooling system then you can not choose the TPU card, right? Becuase the only one with OEM air cooler is the TPU folder card.



The folding card will be sent with water block attached but the ACX cooler _also_ bundled in the box.  The TPU 'open' card is a dedicated hydrocopper with no ACX cooler.  I believe you can purchase 3rd party 780ti air coolers quite easily from ebay and other retail outlets.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 3, 2015)

@qu4k3r EVGA used to sell a GTX Titan [Black] ACX cooler, but now it's gone and replaced by the Titan X ACX 2.0 cooler. Unfortunately, I don't know if GM200's mounting holes are the same as GK110 (the board is otherwise the same, just reference Nvidia). If the mounting holes line up, any NVTTM blower would work too.

If all else fails, Corsair's HG10 could work. The Hydrocopper should be reference PCB. But hey, why get a crappy AIO when all you need is a pump/res, some tubing, some fittings and a small rad? It'll only set you back a little more $$ compared to if you had to get a FC with your own money.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @qu4k3r EVGA used to sell a GTX Titan [Black] ACX cooler, but now it's gone and replaced by the Titan X ACX 2.0 cooler. Unfortunately, I don't know if GM200's mounting holes are the same as GK110 (the board is otherwise the same, just reference Nvidia). If the mounting holes line up, any NVTTM blower would work too.
> 
> If all else fails, Corsair's HG10 could work. The Hydrocopper should be reference PCB. But hey, why get a crappy AIO when all you need is a pump/res, some tubing, some fittings and a small rad? It'll only set you back a little more $$ compared to if you had to get a FC with your own money.



This is a Classified card, so it is not using the reference PCB- the idea of using the reference blowers from a Titan/X/Black/etc isn't going to work.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

theonedub said:


> This is a Classified card, so it is not using the reference PCB- the idea of using the reference blowers from a Titan/X/Black/etc isn't going to work.



If locating a suitable air cooler becomes an issue I am prepared to assist by locating one or putting together a basic water cooling loop for the winner.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 3, 2015)

So, just to clear it up in my mind, the folder card has an OEM cooler, but the general one doesn't? I'd love to enter, but I can't support a water loop.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> So, just to clear it up in my mind, the folder card has an OEM cooler, but the general one doesn't? I'd love to enter, but I can't support a water loop.





the54thvoid said:


> The folding card will be sent with water block attached but the ACX cooler _also_ bundled in the box.


Not OEM, The EVGA ACX.  Most likely this: http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-DBCE-436D-8EB3-37F1F63B6745
Edit: Silly me: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2015)

These Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo III work frigging awesome:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186096

I have one on my ole 7870 and it is near silent even on 100% fan. I have never needed to run the fan at 100% as it stays below 60c even when folding and using it in games. 

Only trouble with them coolers is the card will take up 3 slots once it is installed. However if a person is just using a single card it isn't an issue and keeps the cards very very cool.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Want one? Here are the requirements and how to enter....*
> 
> *Requirement(s) for either card:*
> - Active TPU forum membership in good standing prior to *7/15/2015*
> ...





Norton said:


> - Post in this thread and mark your post* "official entry"*




Officially in !!
i will use the card as upgrade!
my old card will be an upgrade for my home public computer {used mostly byt my little cousins for ramdom games!}
good luck to all participants!!

Thanks tpu staff for amazing giveaway!

*
*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not OEM, The EVGA ACX.  Most likely this: http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-DBCE-436D-8EB3-37F1F63B6745
> Edit: Silly me: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/


I'm still not totally clear. Since this is an _amazing_ two card givaway, the other card isn't quoted to have the cooler with it. I can't enter into the folding card as I haven't been folding (280x won't fold) or crunching (gaming ) recently.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 4, 2015)

Due to my amazing ability to forget everything, I forgot about custom coolers. Thanks to stinger608 for reminding me.

So, this is my Official Entry™
I'll be entering for the general TPU card which would be an upgrade from my current R9 280x. I'd like the upgrade for the FPS improvements that would come with it, but also to allow me to fold. My current 280x plays games just fine, but something is wrong in the compute area, and it blackscreens after folding for ~3 hours, even after reducing clocks and power limit.
My old card would probably be either kept around as a spare (I always keep at least one) or sold to cover the cost of a custom cooler. If I could manage it though I might be able to turn it into a giveaway.

My contribution to the potluck: 2015 mustang


----------



## Hugis (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow !

Amazing giveaway,

Official Entry™

TPU card:



i would give my

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b154/evga-gtx-680-superclocked.html

back to TPU with pleasure.

Pot luck you say.........

Old System( built quite some time ago(with many updates))








Bought 5 Days ago, waited for a new case blah blah blah..






PM me mods to let me know what i can chuck back at you


----------



## LightningJR (Aug 5, 2015)

What a great giveaway.

OFFICIAL ENTRY

Entering for the TPU card.

I will be upgrading from a GTX670

I can't say that I NEED the extra power but I do love eye candy and overclocking and my 670 just can't provide the eye candy and maintain 60FPS anymore. So I WANT the extra power.



My old card will go to my little brother who now has my previous GPU, a 560ti, I know he would be ecstatic to get my 670.  The 560ti would go to someone who would really appreciate it.



FU*K CANCER.

I really should start folding. I think when the temperature start to drop again and winter begins I will do just that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2015)

Not entering But some Potluck for my little buddy @Arjai
Remember when I mention to not judge a book by it's cover and that an old beatup farm truck could out run a Ferrari, well here ya go. 










How about a 700 hp Porsche


----------



## theonedub (Aug 5, 2015)

Never thought I would see a Street Outlaws reference here on TPU  This was one of my guilty pleasure TV shows for a little bit- Farmtruck and Azn (and Suzy- RIP Louise) are the most entertaining thing on the show, personally.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Never thought I would see a Street Outlaws reference here on TPU  This was one of my guilty pleasure TV shows for a little bit- Farmtruck and Azn (and Suzy- RIP Louise) are the most entertaining thing on the show, personally.


I actually do like the show and have respect for the guys. To muscle 1000 to 2000+ HP cars down a city street, I tell you it takes balls.


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 5, 2015)

Not entering
Just want to say good luck to all. 

Thanks, @Norton for all of your hard work putting together yet another community giveaway and to @the54thvoid for his continued generosity


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Not entering
> Just want to say good luck to all.
> 
> Thanks, @Norton for all of your hard work putting together yet another community giveaway and to @the54thvoid for his continued generosity



I like to help 

*2 days left to enter so don't delay!!!*

Also....
We would like to do 1 or 2 more of these premium giveaways but we need your support to get it done


----------



## fritoking (Aug 5, 2015)

what do i need to do to enter? Since my main rig blew my only rig is a phenom II x3 ..i could crunch it, since its idle most of the time.


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2015)

fritoking said:


> what do i need to do to enter? Since my main rig blew my only rig is a phenom II x3 ..i could crunch it, since its idle most of the time.



Follow the link in my sig for details on how to enter. 

*note- link is also located in the OP for this thread.


----------



## peche (Aug 5, 2015)

i wish i could have better video cards for my cruncher rigs... to put them to fold on video cards as well ...


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 5, 2015)

*Official Entry for TPU Card*

Intel on board i5-4690
Im building a brand new system for my birthday in 2 weeks in August ,I had a GTX 970 and got another one for SLI BUT....
BUT im donating my old system to a kid that lives with single mom, last time I gave him Xbox 360 when I got my X1 he was really happy, apparently it was his first console.
So his system is going to be i5-4690 with on board graphics unless I win one right here


----------



## Rezza (Aug 5, 2015)

Not entering as i'm not eligible, but wanted to say this is a great idea.

I'm sorry to hear about you're friend passing away. I know what it is like first hand as my father passed away from bladder cancer this time last year at the age of 66.

I will be taking up folding in the TPU team, as I would like to contribute to helping towards getting rid of cancer. I'll contribute to it as much as I can with set up  I'm currently learning german through my pc, so whilst im learning I can make use of the unused power.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Aug 6, 2015)

Fantastic gesture @the54thvoid , I'm sure the lucky recipients will get a lot of pleasure out of their new hardware (I'm not putting myself in the running - I have more than enough graphics OCD with the hardware I already have).
Good luck. Great cause.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 6, 2015)

wow!

1st of all thanks for generosity TPU and especially the54thvoid !


i'll try my chances at 1st card (TPU card) so *"official entry"
*
will be a great upgrade from my current sig card even will involve addition upgrades

reason...i can't grow up so still playing games...hope never get bored... lol

if win current sig card+psu will go in my brothers daughter rig as free upgrade.

good luck to all participants!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2015)

laszlo said:


> wow!
> 
> 1st of all thanks for generosity TPU and especially the54thvoid !
> 
> ...



Good god, the MSI 6850 Cyclone Power Edition is possibly my most favourite GPU ever. First card I ever OC'd to 1Ghz. Great card, never thought I'd see someone with the same GPU.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Good god, the MSI 6850 Cyclone Power Edition is possibly my most favourite GPU ever. First card I ever OC'd to 1Ghz. Great card, never thought I'd see someone with the same GPU.



buy it for 100$ a few years ago from US...is still great but unfortunately game producers policy is to raise the minimum system requirement  with every new title...sometimes i wish to have a standardized limit in this area not a ripping of industry


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2015)

*LAST CALL!!!* 






*Details in my sig......*


----------



## peche (Aug 7, 2015)

i wish my luck will change for this card!
really wanted it


----------



## Onderon (Aug 7, 2015)

Official entry "Edit"
I´m entering for the General TPU card
i have a gtx 750 ti, and a 780ti is around USD 3500 here in Venezuela so i would greatly appreciate one, i fold with my 750 ti and game, and a great speed bump would be great.
IF i win i plan to use the 750 ti for physX / extra folding. it would be nice to ramp up my ppds ^^
Potluck. i have the power supply to run it and electricity is the only thing cheap here so its no problem to fold for long periods of time or events


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 7, 2015)

@Onderon you can not opt for both, just one of them.

Read the rules.


Norton said:


> *...
> 
> Requirement(s) for either card:*
> - Active TPU forum membership in good standing  prior to *7/15/2015*
> ...


So you can not opt for the folder card becuase you don't have folder/cruncher badge. In fact you haven't folded nor crunched since more than a month, sorry. However you can opt fot the TPU general card.


----------



## Onderon (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry, didnt read the badge rule, yeah I started folding like a month or 2 ago, been folding on my 750ti only my q6600 is so slow for folding T.T.
ok so im in for the general one.
PD: sorry if it seemed like i wanted both, i only asked if i could join both so i could have more chance. and I thought I had the requisite to join that one too.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2015)

Onderon said:


> Sorry, didnt read the badge rule, yeah I started folding like a month or 2 ago, been folding on my 750ti only my q6600 is so slow for folding T.T.
> ok so im in for the general one.
> PD: sorry if it seemed like i wanted both, i only asked if i could join both so i could have more chance. and I thought I had the requisite to join that one too.




Please edit your _*official entry*_ post so it reflects which card you're entering for 


**Note- about 12 hrs left before we close so get those entries posted!!!*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2015)

Damn, I just saw this. Yeah, this team is still awesome. Not entering in the give away, just giving a big thumbs up






bubbleawsome said:


> My contribution to the potluck: 2015 mustang



Oh yeah? I'll do you one better, me doing laps at Langley Raceway (this is why I haven't been as active on TPU as I used to be)-


----------



## Onderon (Aug 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> Please edit your _*official entry*_ post so it reflects which card you're entering for
> 
> 
> **Note- about 12 hrs left before we close so get those entries posted!!!*



Editted my post, good luck to everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2015)

This is going to be an exciting night with a tremendous drawing of awesome video cards!  2 people are really going to be having a great new gpu addition!

Drawing is coming and we are looking forward to it!


----------



## peche (Aug 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This is going to be an exciting night with a tremendous drawing of awesome video cards!  2 people are really going to be having a great new gpu addition!
> 
> Drawing is coming and we are looking forward to it!


correct!
i might guess that there should be more hardware and game keys... for sure...
ya know.. TPU crew being  awesome as usual


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 7, 2015)

peche said:


> TPU crew being  awesome as usual


Yep. This is a great community, for sure.


----------



## peche (Aug 7, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Yep. This is a great community, for sure.


the best one!~
trust me


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2015)

*2 hours to go.....* 

After the close we'll go through the entries to make sure we don't miss anyone and plan the drawing. The actual drawing may not occur immediately afterward but we'll do our best to keep everyone updated.

AND

Not to worry- winners will be given adequate time to respond... most likely 24-48 hours.


----------



## peche (Aug 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> AND
> 
> Not to worry- winners will be given adequate time to respond... most likely 24-48 hours.


im pretty sure that me and my bad luck wont win ... this sounds great for future winners...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


 

*Here's the list I have from those who posted their entry:*

*TPU card:*
AthlonX2
tabascosauz
stinger608
stevorob
Toothless
peche
bubbleawsome
Hugis
LightningJR
Viruzz
laszlo
Onderon

*TPU Folder card:*
theonedub
thebluebumblebee
johnspack
Arjai

*IF I missed someone's entry please let me know.

AND

To answer the question.... When will we draw the winners?

We'll shoot for midday tomorrow-* it's the middle of the night for @the54thvoid right now and we won't be doing a drawing for his cards w/o him being online.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Those are some handsome lists 




Norton said:


> *We'll shoot for midday tomorrow-* it's the middle of the night for @the54thvoid right now and we won't be doing a drawing for his cards w/o him being online.



This is good and very fair, something to look forward to for another day or so.


----------



## LightningJR (Aug 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Those are some handsome lists



Aww, ty 




Man there's a dam good chance to get the folder card.

1 in 12 chance to get the TPU card, cmon luck, be my friend for this giveaway PLS!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Man there's a dam good chance to get the folder card.



Indeed so, very nice chances!  I wish this summer hadn't been so rough for me because I would have entered for it. Unfortunately I had to curtail folding over the past several months so I wouldn't have felt right entering for it. It's all good though


----------



## peche (Aug 8, 2015)

cannot wait ... 


Spoiler: peche's secret






im felling hopeful for this giveaway!


----------



## Hugis (Aug 8, 2015)

Good Luck TPUers


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 8, 2015)

wow I just saw this for the 1st time. 

I am not entering since I dont have a desktop anymore (ended up selling it). I ended up just upgrading my gaming laptop to 970m sli instead. 

Good luck to all parties and thank you to everyone.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

_Mandatory pre-announcement of winners post to build suspense and excitement......  
_
Winners to be announced in about 30 minutes (dinner time here  )- watch this thread for my next post



*EDIT- Winners announced!*
Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-8-7-more-to-come.202061/page-42#post-3327908


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh boy, I log in and see this thread has been replied to. I get excited and check, and it's just Norton being a tease! 
You should feel ashamed.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

*and the winners are.....*

*TPU card*- @Hugis 

*TPU folder card*- @theonedub 

*Congrats to the winners!*  *and many thanks again to @the54thvoid for such awesome donations!* 

Winners will be receiving PM(s) shortly to go over the details.

*In the meantime...*

*Keep watching this thread for more giveaway items!!! *


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to @Hugis and @theonedub!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to those that didn't win. Hopefully the philosophy of pass it on keeps going within this community for a very long time.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *and the winners are.....*
> 
> *TPU card*- @Hugis
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners, thanks to Norton for the effort, and thanks SO MUCH to 54th Void for the donations!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2015)

Huge thank you to @the54thvoid for the monster GPU   I'll be sure to post a screen cap of the first WU it is unleashed on.

I'm in the process of determining how to Pay it Forward, more details soon.

Thanks again! I'm very excited to have a new card soon


----------



## Bow (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Hugis (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow im blown away guys!

Just finished work,  I'm well chuffed.

Will speak with Norton etc on my give back.

Thanks to all  Tpu  rocks.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to @Hugis and @theonedub!  

And a HUGE THANKS to @the54thvoid for the amazing contribution, as well as to @Norton for arranging everything.


----------



## LightningJR (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats everyone and thx for the giveaway!


----------



## Onderon (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!!
again tnx all of you guys for all this amazing giveaways that you keep doing.


----------



## slackin (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!!! Awesome prize, awesome community! Glad my friend turned me on to this group. Keep it up guys!


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2015)

congrats all winners... special thanks to all staff!
question.. is more giveaway cominig?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2015)

When the Classified completes it's overseas voyage, my Inno3D GTX 680 4GB (w/ FC EK Copper/CSQ Block and CSQ backplate) along with the Swiftech H220X will be given away to a TPU member (likely other hardware in addition to that, too). @Norton has suggested they go off together so that those without a loop can relatively easily add the 680 to the H220X system, and I think thats a pretty good idea.

I believe @Hugis will have hardware, too- so hang tight and wait for the details to emerge. Don't forget to thank @the54thvoid for his mega donation and for the cascade of giveaways he has triggered


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to the happy winners, enjoy your prizes!


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2015)

peche said:


> congrats all winners... special thanks to all staff!
> *question.. is more giveaway cominig*?



We're getting ready for *Round 2*


----------



## laszlo (Aug 9, 2015)

congrats to winners!

thank you TPU & *the54thvoid *for this fantastic giveaway!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 9, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Sorry to those that didn't win. Hopefully the philosophy of pass it on keeps going within this community for a very long time.


That´s the spirit philosophy, 
Habe fidem.

Also thanks for keeping this thread awesome _@tpumembers_.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 9, 2015)

@Norton  starring as The Batman
And @theonedub as boy wonder robin

will our heros manage to complete another harrowing hero give away 
find out on next week's Batman and robin


----------



## peche (Aug 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're getting ready for *Round 2*


add me there ! is posible!
thanks all people involved here ! 
regards,


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 29, 2015)

An awesome thread that speaks fight again cancer deserves to stay on top,

Roll


----------



## Hugis (Sep 4, 2015)

Its arrived!







More photos soon!


Edit: opening up











more to come when i change the cooler over 

Edit here we go !











much easier to put the ACX on than stripping a 9800GX2 to put new TIM on it 

Edit: final photo of it all working tickety boo nice score in Unigine heaven


----------



## peche (Sep 4, 2015)

@Norton capt what about round #2? 
still waiting here some news!

Regards,


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 4, 2015)

Hugis said:


> Its arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I mixed up the parcels - that's my mums best china tea set 

EDIT:  I should add that cooler is for the 780 but the card is a 780ti (for those sharp eyed among you!)  I had to buy the 780 HC from EVGA as nobody had any.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Damn, I mixed up the parcels - that's my mums best china tea set


 



Hugis said:


> Its arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! 



peche said:


> @Norton capt what about round #2?
> still waiting here some news!
> 
> Regards,



*A 2nd round is coming*... Summer heat/humidity and a large workload are wiping me out atm  Keep a watch out for it within the next week or so 


Thanks again to @the54thvoid for the nice *Tea Set*!


----------



## peche (Sep 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> *A 2nd round is coming*... Summer heat/humidity and a large workload are wiping me out atm  Keep a watch out for it within the next week or so
> 
> 
> Thanks again to @the54thvoid for the nice *Tea Set*!


thanks cap!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2015)

*Round 2 starts now....

Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway

Thanks to the generousity of this forum we have been giving back to our community for over a year in memory of our dear friend and moderator... we see no reason NOT to continue doing this!  We will try to go through rest of the Summer doing giveaways of some premium hardware items donated by TPU members.

Our next items come to us courtesy of @Hugis and @bogmali 
*
*More great graphics cards!!!*

*

From @Hugis - An EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked  


Spoiler



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130769







@Hugis won one of the 780Ti Classified's in the last round and is giving back to the TPU community by offering his card 

Card is available to any EU/UK TPU Forum member*
* note- drop me a PM if you are outside of this area and still want a chance at the card *

*From @bogmali - An EVGA GTX 680  


Spoiler



http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=15E0ECC3-246E-461D-8A37-7C3F48BB2CE7






Card is available to any US/CA TPU Forum member*
* note- drop me a PM if you are outside of this area and still want a chance at the card 


Want one? Here are the requirements and how to enter....

Requirement(s) for either card:
- Active TPU forum membership in good standing  prior to 8/15/2015
- Have at least 25 posts
- Be able to use the card as an upgrade for your own system**
**** entering in order to sell the card for a profit if won is* *not the intent of this givewaway*
*- Be able to receive a package from the EU or US 
- Be able to support the card with your rig


How to Enter....
- Post in this thread and mark your post "official entry"
- Indicate which card you are entering for (EU GTX 680 or US GTX 680)
- Let us know what you would be upgrading from with this card.
- Tell us why you need the extra graphics horsepower

Optional:
- Let us know what you will do with your old card.
- Potluck- post anything you like (within TPU forum guidelines ofc)

You have until September 18th @24:00 UT to enter- a random drawing will occur within 48 hours after the close.

Come on and get in on this awesome giveaway folks!!!

and thanks again to @Hugis and @bogmali for the awesome donations! 

*Note- We're not done yet! Keep an eye on this thread for more! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2015)

This is my official entry for the 
*EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked

I will be upgrading my HTPC because its got a crappy onboard intel 2000 IGP which sucks on HD movies and also I play minecraft on it.*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 7, 2015)

Amazing generosity.


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2015)

excellent giveaway !!
congrats to winners ! good luck all participants!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2015)

A huge _THANK YOU_  to @Hugis for his awesomeness!  



And thank you to @Norton also for continuing to keep this thread going with all these fantastic support giveaways! @Kreij would have been very proud!


----------



## Hugis (Sep 7, 2015)

2 entries in 5 hours im shocked !

C'mon people  this card still rocks .... get your self a freebie


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Amazing generosity.


Sorry, I couldn't help myself... Lmao when I saw this vid

Amazing giveaway @Hugis


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2015)

re- entering. *officially entering* for the 680. thanks for the opportunity, and it would be a GREAT birthday present for Me, since i just splurged and bought GTA5 , and my current set up cant run it in UHD.(hopefully replacing a HD 6950 1Gb model)

thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Onderon (Sep 8, 2015)

i am passing by to give a bump to anothe great giveaway from you guys!!! 
not going to enter but good luck to everyone!!


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 8, 2015)

Please count me in for the 680GTX superclocked ! My boincbox (that's the name of my cruncher) could use some help to achieve greater numbers !


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2015)

Daily bump- get in on this folks 

See the OP or the link in my sig for details....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Daily bump- get in on this folks
> 
> See the OP or the link in my sig for details....


SHhhhhh... lol


----------



## R00kie (Sep 9, 2015)

*Official Entry
*
Entering for the GTX 680 Superclocked. Really want to upgrade my HTPC as it's been sitting with no graphics card for over a month now, using Intel's HD4600 for now.


----------



## patrico (Sep 9, 2015)

*Entry

EU Entering for the GTX 680 Superclocked. *

Thought Id have a go, if your not in it you cant win it eh 

Reasons for entering, yes i would get a nice bit of kit and it would be nice to pass the goodwill on and give-away my old card to someone else who could do with it.

I would donate my current G Card to a better home, there's one or two less well families that i know would love it. I know one of them has an old 2900 pro, it would be a good upgrade. Good luck all entering and thanks very much for the opportunity .


----------



## Hugis (Sep 9, 2015)

Burrrp .... sorry bumpski,



People..!   This is still a shit hot card,  Nvidia 680GTX SC by EVGA......................................................

yep only 2Gb Mem, But will play most games 1080 : full ---> extreme (and crunch,etc)




Lets go TPUérs

@Norton :- Cheers man!   , great Bloke right here at TPU.


"Freebie Alert"


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

Hugis said:


> Burrrp .... sorry bumpski,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i live on EU or USA for getting the card


----------



## Hugis (Sep 9, 2015)

Speak to the BoSS @Norton


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 9, 2015)

peche said:


> i wish i live on EU or USA for getting the card


if you read the post regarding this most recent Gpu, he notes that if you are outside of the region, there MIGHT be a way for You to enter....use the "start conversation" function to PM him, and ask.

im in the USA, and i entered.


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

Hugis said:


> Speak to the BoSS @Norton


already did. also im trying to get permission on my office in Chicago IL to receive such a package!
no doubts ... its a kickass card.

thanks...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 9, 2015)

peche said:


> already did. also im trying to get permission on my office in Chicago IL to receive such a package!
> no doubts ... its a kickass card.
> 
> thanks...


id take delivery for You if You Just need a location for it to go. I own my own home(well the bank does) and there is no issues with recieving packages. let me know if thats a possible solution for You, you just need to resolve any shipping fees.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoa, another awesome GPU giveaway!
Not entering, the only system this would be an upgrade for is my father's, he's currently running a 6850. Regardless, he's here in the US too, and doesn't even come close to stressing his 6850.

So, all that said, thanks @Norton once again for keeping the giveaways alive, and thanks @Hugis for paying it forward!


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> id take delivery for You if You Just need a location for it to go. I own my own home(well the bank does) and there is no issues with recieving packages. let me know if thats a possible solution for You, you just need to resolve any shipping fees.


they will give clearance on Friday ! i will let you know dude thanks in advance for such amazing help !


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't promise anything concrete just yet but I can say to keep an eye on this thread for some possible additional *awesomesauce*!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> I can't promise anything concrete just yet but I can say to keep an eye on this thread for some possible additional *awesomesauce*!!!


MOAR?! Seriously?
I LOVE this community!


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks to @Norton and @Hugis for the giveaway. I did not expect one hot on the heels of the last one with the 780 Tis. I'm officially entering in this one. I'm going to see if this GTX 680 can find a home in my sig rig so I can get some Geforce love for myself after so long in the red camp. Probably not going to fold on this though; been dealing with the power bill recently, but it would displace my R7 265 which can go straight in next to the 280X to fold (no driver shenanigans needed).

Last one in some time for me. Next one (which apparently is coming soon) is bound to be awesome and I'll let everyone else have the opportunity. I've got everything I could possibly need. i5-650 is no longer up, but i5-760 is sitting there on the shelf; if any of you folders need it or if a giveaway requires, I'd be happy to give it away to a good cause. You don't get free integrated graphics with that one (not that the one on the 650 was functional anyways), but you get 2 extra cores for folding those proteins.

And yes, in case you were wondering, the UK is my home for the next few years, even though I am a Canadian. I can receive a package in the UK.


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> I can't promise anything concrete just yet but I can say to keep an eye on this thread for some possible additional *awesomesauce*!!!


moar? cant believe it ....


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2015)

Want just to give my current 680 a friend, but certainly don't need. Hope the winner enjoys the card! It's still a performer!


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2015)

**** UPDATE ***
A second GTX 680 has been added to giveaway to US/CA members courtesy of @bogmali *

Post updated:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ve-ends-9-18-2015.202061/page-43#post-3341144


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 10, 2015)

nice.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 10, 2015)

Entering for the 680! Since there is two now there can be two happy winners!

If I get it, it'll go into a friend's build who is running a 4690k but with a r7 240 and honestly can't play the games she wants at all. With this, she can finally enjoy gaming with friends!


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 10, 2015)

- *"official entry"*
- Indicate which card you are entering for:* US GTX 680*
- Let us know what you would be upgrading from with this card: *Point of View GTX 570 TGT UC*
- Tell us why you need the extra graphics horsepower: *Because after 4 years of USE and ABUSE my current gfx card does not perform as the first day with some games*

Optional:
- Let us know what you will do with your old card: *Keep it Folding at my 2nd machine, I can not get ride of it because has sentimental value. I Won it on a contest. *
- Potluck- post anything you like (within TPU forum guidelines ofc): *Sell a prize you won always brings bad luck*

Thanks a lot to our sponsors @Hugis and @bogmali for the awesome donations!


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 10, 2015)

wow 2 GTX680 in the pot ! that's insane


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Awfully generous donations here, but don't count me in.  I'm still happy with my 8800GT SLI setup


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2015)

does wanting SLI for better performance count? if so this is my "official entry"  for US 680.  a 2nd 680 would keep this system going for another year or 2


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

officialy in for the USA Card!


----------



## stevorob (Sep 11, 2015)

I'll make this an official entry for the *US 680.  *It would be an upgrade to the 760 I have in my wife's rig, and the 760 would then be promoted to the PC downstairs in the living room, replacing a 6850.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 11, 2015)

I would like to make an official entry for the EU card. I have a comparable card in my main system, however winter is coming and my HTPC in the cosy sitting room is sadly lacking in GPU grunt.
It has been lovely commandeering a corner of the kitchen for the summer but my oldish bones will soon be screaming for warmth. Xeonorator will continue to crunch to keep the kitchen warm on 12 threads at 4.4ghz and i reckon a Q6600 @ 3.0ghz will be an adequate pairing for the 680 (till i succumb to the Xeon urge again  !!)


It would be a fantastic replacement for a HD 5850.


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I'll make this an official entry for the *US 680.  *It would be an upgrade to the 760 I have in my wife's rig, and the 760 would then be promoted to the PC downstairs in the living room, replacing a 6850.


same here... officially in for the usa Card, it will replace a 760 on my rig the 760 will be upgrade on my office rig!

Regards,


----------



## theonedub (Sep 12, 2015)

Going to take a long while to get the bubbles out of the loop, but construction is pretty much done. In addition to the 780Ti that @the54thvoid graciously passed forward, I updated the pump to a D5 w/ plexi EK Top and, against my better judgement, revisited Mayhems Pastel line with their Ice White coolant. I'm painting my PSU cover white to hide some of the cables and the drain line.







Again, huge thank you to @the54thvoid for the card and @Norton for coordinating its journey across the ocean. The block on the 680 I am paying forward has a bit of oxidation that I am going to try and clean before it finds a new home.



*Edit: It's Alive!*


----------



## Hugis (Sep 12, 2015)

bump 

Need more people from the EU to get in on this, 


                                               *******FREE*******


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2015)

*Reminder-* this round *ends on 9/18* so you have* 6 days left* to get your names in for one of these great prizes!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Going to take a long while to get the bubbles out of the loop, but construction is pretty much done. In addition to the 780Ti that @the54thvoid graciously passed forward, I updated the pump to a D5 w/ plexi EK Top and, against my better judgement, revisited Mayhems Pastel line with their Ice White coolant. I'm painting my PSU cover white to hide some of the cables and the drain line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2015)

KLO is suffering from some technical difficulties
here is hoping corsair has a heart
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=149706
also bump@!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2015)

@OneMoar if Corsair cant help you I have a 1000W Platinum Sentey Im not using anymore.

@Norton where is the parts list for the latest giveaway machine? I might have a few things I can donate depending on the build.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> @OneMoar if Corsair cant help you I have a 1000W Platinum Sentey Im not using anymore.
> 
> @Norton where is the parts list for the latest giveaway machine? I might have a few things I can donate depending on the build.


thanks 
its ridiculous that a 150 dollar psu is on the fritz after less than a year none-too pleased with corsair


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> @OneMoar if Corsair cant help you I have a 1000W Platinum Sentey Im not using anymore.
> 
> @Norton where is the parts list for the latest giveaway machine? I might have a few things I can donate depending on the build.



We're just starting to talk about a rig for a christmas giveaway- got a line on just a few items so far...


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're just starting to talk about a rig for a christmas giveaway- got a line on just a few items so far...


we need todo something in honor of you and the other people this time around 
what say you TPU@


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> we need todo something in honor of you and the other people this time around
> what say you TPU@



No worries, I'm all set and honored to keep doing this with all of the support from the community


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're just starting to talk about a rig for a christmas giveaway- got a line on just a few items so far...


Watcha plannin?  I can offer up some parts for it


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Watcha plannin?  I can offer up some parts for it



Not sure yet- depends on what folks are willing to put into it. A nice socket 1150 gaming rig would be cool 

*note- we have plenty of time- christmas is still a few months away


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> *note- we have plenty of time- Christmas is still a few months away


That's what I think every year, and before I know it, it's the 15th of December.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Not sure yet- depends on what folks are willing to put into it. A nice socket 1150 gaming rig would be cool
> 
> *note- we have plenty of time- christmas is still a few months away


Well, that's a few generations newer than anything I have coming in.  Could have offered up a Z77 board and an i5 for it, but I haven't had anything Haswell in months.


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that's a few generations newer than anything I have coming in.  Could have offered up a Z77 board and an i5 for it, but I haven't had anything Haswell in months.



A Z77 with an i5 would be awesome! 

I'll PM you and the other folks offering to assist this evening... busy day at work today


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> A Z77 with an i5 would be awesome!
> 
> I'll PM you and the other folks offering to assist this evening... busy day at work today


OK.  I'll test it out when convenient to make sure that all is well.  Worked fine at school with a Sandy Celeron but no guarantees it survived the trip home.  It's a MSI Z77 board of some sort (no IO shield) and I can offer an i5 2400 or maybe 3470.


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Not sure yet- depends on what folks are willing to put into it. A nice socket 1150 gaming rig would be cool
> 
> *note- we have plenty of time- christmas is still a few months away


ill save some money for sending ya a gift card or something, i want to share with the comunity that has gave me so much fun, knowledge and excellent times!

Regards,


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're just starting to talk about a rig for a christmas giveaway- got a line on just a few items so far...


Send me a PM with what you have and what you need


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Send me a PM with what you have and what you need


props to althon here for sending me a psu whilst I sort out the non-sense with corsair
I start getting my winter stipends on nov 28th ill send some of it nortons way


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're just starting to talk about a rig for a christmas giveaway- got a line on just a few items so far...


@Norton Shoot me a pm, I should have some parts that I can donate.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

I been mulling this over
what about getting one of the modders here to build a really kickass case
and use it for the build I think we might be-able to get enough donations to fund this endeavor
and help get the names of these awesome modders out some more 
@EnergyTeam
@imfaceroll
@2kPro
@l3p
also wonder if maby we could get some vendors in on this to help supply the hardware and  make it extra special it is for Christmas after all


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

*redacted*
lets make this one top class if we can


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 15, 2015)

"*official entry*" for the US *EVGA GTX 680 *
If won It will go into my i7 860 based cruncher and replace a 8400GS. It would be used for gaming in my living room and folding when not in use.
Not too sure what I would do with my current gpu. Though, I would happily donate it to any member that would have use for it.

Good Luck to all that enter!
Thanks to everyone that donated parts or their time to this cause!  Lets keep this *Kreij Memorial Giveaway* going!


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 15, 2015)

*OFFICIAL ENTRY:*
I'm going to enter for the *EVGA GTX 680 (not superclocked*). The super clocked I of course would be happy to win but if I read correctly I had to pick ''one'' and I rather not have the better card, someone may benefit more. I hope my humility made any sense. 

The reason I would like this card is it a piece of current hardware for me to build around in the near future. I would use this as a base to get myself up to speed with current hardware after my long hiatus to take care of an elderly family member.

Good luck to all! Great thing you guys are doing!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> @cadaveca @sneekypeet
> @crazyeyesreaper
> and
> @W1zzard
> ...



Thats not how vendors work. You dont just ask and receive.


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Sep 15, 2015)

*OFFICIAL ENTRY*
for the *EU EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked. *Currently "rocking" a 9 year old Quadro FX5500 card as a replacement for my dead GTX660Ti which gave up like 6 months ago and had no warranty. So getting back on track with the GTX680 and firing up GTA5 would be really nice!


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Thats not how vendors work. You dont just ask and receive.



Very true. We've done fairly well raising funds/gear so far with the support from forum members 

*3 days left to get in on this giveaway folks!*


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Thats not how vendors work. You dont just ask and receive.


I wasn't implying that It was late and I was being overly literal lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2015)

I have to agree with @OneMoar , we see these build logs on TPU where it's obvious (even stated) that the person was sponsored.  We need to figure out how to wrangle one of those people (or figure out how to become one ourselves) to build one of those custom rigs that will be given away for DC.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have to agree with @OneMoar , we see these build logs on TPU where it's obvious (even stated) that the person was sponsored.  We need to figure out how to wrangle one of those people to build one of those custom rigs that will be given away for DC.


don't want it to be a PR spam-fest either I was just thinking that he more people we get in on this the better it will be and the less work it will be for @Norton ,hes got enough on his plate between WCG,giveaways and real life + the moar awesomeness the betterz


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2015)

Giveaways involving sponsors usually involve a higher level of politics, facebook, etc... I'm perfectly fine going the current route and keeping this within our happy little community


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2015)

With everything offered from a company there is something called ROI. This is their return on the investment. Most Sponsored members also take to social media and place build logs on 10 or more sites at a time to absorb as much traffic to a product as possible, or offering said company ROI. While I agree it is a worthy cause, you also have to look at it in a business sense, and it really makes none to donate something for such an event.

On a personal note @OneMoar, you seem to imply that what we donate out of the goodness of our hearts in not good enough to give to someone? Sort of a slight to all those that have helped along the way. I assume these were not your intentions, but just calling it from my perspective.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> With everything offered from a company there is something called ROI. This is their return on the investment. Most Sponsored members also take to social media and place build logs on 10 or more sites at a time to absorb as much traffic to a product as possible, or offering said company ROI. While I agree it is a worthy cause, you also have to look at it in a business sense, and it really makes none to donate something for such an event.
> 
> On a personal note @OneMoar, you seem to imply that what we donate out of the goodness of our hearts in not good enough to give to someone? Sort of a slight to all those that have helped along the way. I assume these were not your intentions, but just calling it from my perspective.


Not at all Not all..  FFS
I was simply pointing out that @Norton and others have done so much I figured a little extra help would't hurt people have given so much to so many in this thread I figured it might be time to get some extra hands on deck be them vendors or regular users or just random people that stopped in


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> Not at all Not all..  FFS
> I was simply pointing out that @Norton and others have done so much I figured a little extra help would't hurt



And you are asking those that already contribute to put their reputation on the line for "free goods" for something that isn't likely to happen. Extra work for those already involved is a way of helping? Not trying to argue with you man, just pointing out the obvious here. On a personal note, I already donate whatever I can, It may not be BNIB, but is a product that has only been used for testing all that bad of an offering where we need to complicate my life further asking for "favors" when I don't even ask "favors" for myself?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> And you are asking those that already contribute to put their reputation on the line for "free goods" for something that isn't likely to happen. Extra work for those already involved is a way of helping? Not trying to argue with you man, just pointing out the obvious here. On a personal note, I already donate whatever I can, It may not bee BNIB, but is a product that has only been used for testing all that bad of an offering where we need to complicate my life further asking for "favors" when I don't even ask "favors" for myself?


oi oi come on no need to be offended, holy shit I said above the post was writen too literal it was late
I wasn't asking anybody todo anything directly I just wanted to know what avenues where available should the need arise or be wanted
the people i highlighted where people I knew to have the information I wanted lets not get side tracked here


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> oi oi come on no need to be offended, holy shit I said above the post was writen too literal it was late
> I wasn't asking anybody todo anything directly I just wanted to know what avenues where available should the need arise or be wanted
> the people i highlighted where people I knew to have the information I wanted lets not get side tracked here



With great power comes great responsibility 

Just because we have it does not mean we could use it for this, that is what I have been trying to point out. TBH you would be better off trying with forum reps rather than asking a middle man for help such as us.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> I already donate whatever I can


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> With great power comes great responsibility
> 
> Just because we have it does not mean we could use it for this, that is what I have been trying to point out. TBH you would be better off trying with forum reps rather than asking a middle man for help such as us.



TPU doesn't have much in the way of forum reps if we did I certainly wouldn't have bothered highlighting the reviewers 

I don't even know who most the forum reps are they change nearly every month or are MIA for months at a time kind of upsetting actually, TPU is Huge and if I do say so The Best Enthusiast Community on the net in terms of Quality Content and Accurate information 

we should have more Vendor Staffers available for various Questions we don't have reps from ASUS Or Corsair Or Gigabyte or msi or pretty much any of the big-name vendors which is disappointing


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 15, 2015)

As much as I hate to do it, I gotta side with OneMoar here: I saw where he was coming from immediately, and I know he had no intentions of slighting anyone here, or making their _extremely hard and appreciated work_ seem less than what it is. I felt sure that he appreciates all the effort that the contributers and builders put in for these projects, and was merely wondering if there's a way to up our product a little, with less work for those involved. I understand the response in the factual side, but I believe there was no affront intended at all.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyyyyyyyyywayyyyyyyyyyyy
back on topic cheers to @all who are involved May the good karma train come into your station


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Official entry* - EU GTX 680

I would be upgrading from a Sapphire 5670 1GB. Which I would be offloading to my brother (integrated 785G/HD4200) in case I won. So this upgrade would really mean two upgrades.
Why do I need the extra horsepower? Simple really, I would like to play more modern/newer games.
I don’t mind dropping the resolution to the minimum, or playing on ultra-low settings and until recently that did the trick for everything I was playing. But lately even Indy titles are a pain to play.

Either way amazing generosity and a big thank you for the giveaway.


----------



## laszlo (Sep 16, 2015)

wow 2nd round already here! that was fast!

my thanks to  @Hugis & @bogmali for donations and to @Norton for keeping this alive!

i'll try my luck again at EU GTX 680 card so *"official entry"
*
reasons same as previous time...

Good luck to all participants!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2015)

*2 days to go!!!
*
Will post a last call on Friday afternoon along with the list(s) of the folks who have entered so far- please let me know ASAP if I missed anyone in that post!


*Thanks again to All for the support and feedback for this project!*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2015)

Not in on this one but, a big Thanks to the winners for paying it forward!! AND to our Captain, always willing to work a little overtime to make this site, and this team, the *Best Team In 'da UNIVERSE!!
*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 17, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> and was merely wondering if there's a way to up our product a little, with less work for those involved.


If it happens will be all the opposite, more responsibility and work for everyone involved, 
When you raise one aspect, nature will raise others in order to achieve the equilibrium. 



Arjai said:


> Not in on this one but, a big Thanks to the winners for paying it forward!! AND to our Captain, always willing to work a little overtime to make this site, and this team, the *Best Team In 'da UNIVERSE!!
> *


Also not in for this awesome giveaway,
And thanks for the everyone involved,
Sometimes the best prize is a smile on the face of the others,
.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Sometimes the best prize is a smile on the face of the others


It's been a long time since i've done this, but QFT!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2015)

KOL is back up and running thanks to
@AthlonX2 

still waiting on corsair to respond to my ticket


----------



## Bow (Sep 17, 2015)

*"official entry"*
* US GTX 680
My main machine is all set but my second has an older????I don't even know what it is.  I would replace it and Fold for TPU.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have to agree with @OneMoar , we see these build logs on TPU where it's obvious (even stated) that the person was sponsored.  We need to figure out how to wrangle one of those people (or figure out how to become one ourselves) to build one of those custom rigs that will be given away for DC.



From personal experience, whe nseeking support from Manufacturers, atleast of PC components, I've simply contacted them, and explained myself. Kingston, thermaltake, and some others where Very helpful, but some weren't ..I wont say who, but being VERY thourough is a good thing.


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 18, 2015)

Not entering, it's not much of an upgrade from my 670, I am sure someone else could really use it. Another great giveaway from the community, rip Kreij.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2015)

*Less than 24 hours to go before we close this round and pick the winners. *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 18, 2015)

Fingers Crossed   GL to all


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 18, 2015)

the suspense is killing me


----------



## peche (Sep 18, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> the suspense is killing me








so do we... us... alll !!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2015)

*LAST CALL!!!*

Got home late from work, no big surprise there...  So we'll add an extra hour to the clock.

*3 hours to go!*

*We will close at 9pm Eastern and proceed to select the winners shortly thereafter*

Watch this thread for the list of those already in the running and please let me know if I missed someone


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

Ahh what the hell ill go in for it I know somebody thats in need of a better gpu and ill gladly donate it to them


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 18, 2015)

"official entry"

I am going to catch the last train and enter for the EU GTX 680 Card. I would give it to my little brother that currently has an old 4770. Unfortunately currently not in the financial situation to actually buy him something better. And as always thank you Captain @Norton for these awesome giveaways and events and thank you @Hugis and @bogmali  for donating the cards to the community


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Okay, count me in on this one for the US card. *

I have an ole GTX 750 that was one in a machine and it would be replaced with this card
And of course the 680 would fold for Team TPU!........And of course the GTX750 would go in on a prize for a later drawing here.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 18, 2015)

Come on EU and US folk grab yourselves a GTX 680  Quick before they are gone......


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2015)

OK folks here's the list I have of all of the entries:

*EU GTX 680 *donated by *@Hugis*
@blobster21
@gdallsk
@patrico
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK
@kniaugaudiskis
@5DVX0130
@laszlo
@krusha03

*US GTX 680 *donated by *@bogmali*
@brandonwh64
@peche
@jboydgolfer
@tabascosauz
@Toothless
@qu4k3r
@AlienIsGOD
@stevorob
@T-Bob
@cameronh779
@Bow
@OneMoar
@stinger608

Did I miss anyone?

*2 hours to go- there's still a little time to get your name on the list*.*
*Follow the link in my sig or in the OP for details


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just over a half an hour to go!!!! Everyone that can get in on this better hurry up!!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 19, 2015)

1 in 13 odds..... uh-oh.


----------



## patrico (Sep 19, 2015)

yikes its close  


good luck all who entered and thx again  

and chop chop those who havnt!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 19, 2015)

well, i cant stay up any longer...good luck people.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> well, i cant stay up any longer...good luck people.



10 minutes longer?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> the suspense is killing me


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2015)

All you can go to bed, I think I won both........Bhahahahaha


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2015)

*And the winners are.....*


*EU GTX 680 @patrico* 




patrico said:


> *Entry
> 
> EU Entering for the GTX 680 Superclocked. *
> 
> ...




*US GTX 680 @peche* 



peche said:


> officialy in for the USA Card!



*Congrats to the winners!!! *

*and thanks to all of you that continue to support this project!*


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats to @patrico and @peche on an amazing win!!!!!!!

And thanks goes out to the great folks that donate all these prizes and a huge thanks to @Norton for being an amazing Team TPU Crunching captain!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2015)

If you all haven't lately, take a quick gander through the OP and the info in the spoilers, and you'll be reminded of how awesome this community truly is. There has been much good done in this thread, awesome gear given out, and it was an eye opener to look through it just now 

Props to all you fine lads and ladies for your awesomeness, and of course a huge THANK YOU to @Norton for his continued hard work here!  


And Congrats to our winners @peche and @patrico!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 19, 2015)

congrads to the winners!


----------



## patrico (Sep 19, 2015)

ohh wow thanks alot !!!  thank you *@Hugis and @bogmali nice one @Norton  
*
all thanks everyone  well done US winner *@peche 


*


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats to the happy/lucky winners, enjoy your prizes!!!
Thanks a lot to our sponsors for donate, and thanks to Norton for the management.-


----------



## Hugis (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats to @patrico and @peche


----------



## peche (Sep 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *US GTX 680 @peche*
> 
> *Congrats to the winners!!! *
> 
> *and thanks to all of you that continue to support this project!*


cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!

thanks to all pople here!!! this is just amazing !!!


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats to the lucky winners!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2015)

Congratz to the winners!!!


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 19, 2015)

A big »Thank you« to everyone involved for another great giveaway and congratulation to the winners.
Hope both winners have LOTS of fun with their new toys and most importantly that everyone:


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 19, 2015)

because some messages should be repeated


----------



## stevorob (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## laszlo (Sep 19, 2015)

congrats to winners and thanks for keeping this alive!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats to the winners,


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2015)

*Last day of Summer...*

*The latest round of giveaways is done and the prizes are on their way to their new owners. Time to take a little break here while our TPU crunching and folding Teams setup for some upcoming challenges. TPU members are welcome to join in and bring some of their cpu or gpu power to help us in our humanitarian efforts.

This thread is far from finished- we will be planning a round of holiday giveaways and/or rig builds to share with our TPU family before the end of the year.*

*Thanks again to all of the supporters of this thread and as always.... *


----------



## peche (Sep 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Last day of Summer...*
> 
> *The latest round of giveaways is done and the prizes are on their way to their new owners. Time to take a little break here while our TPU crunching and folding Teams setup for some upcoming challenges. TPU members are welcome to join in and bring some of their cpu or gpu power to help us in our humanitarian efforts.
> 
> ...



thanks for all help, coordination and the time you took here doing what you already did! thanks for all fun and good times shared here with us! I will look forward to a little contribution as soon as possible, keep crunching lads!  no matter the reason for, but help!



Regards,


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2015)

well the card arrived this Monday with!



Spoiler: came with gooooood company!









then ... i as i promised, my old card was given to my mother PC... then decided togive a try to the new 680!



Spoiler: this is hot!









Pretty much thanks to @bogmali for such amazing prize!
special thanks for the amazing capt. @Norton ! 

thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2015)

ttt with this awesome thread.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> ttt with this awesome thread.





*We have a crunching challenge starting up this evening... would be great if folks could lend a hand to help TPU win*

*Link:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2015)

*** UPDATE ***

We'll be looking to start putting together a *holiday build to giveaway soon* but in the meantime I wanted to share the incredible giving spirit here at TPU lately.

*I'm going to post links to active game giveaways here as a means to spread the word and to thank those who have hosted them!*

*Current game giveaways:*

*Tomb Raider collection by @Joel Charig*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-tomb-raider-collection.217366/

*Humble Bundle (extra life 2015) by @...PACMAN...*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-humble-jumbo-bundle-5-various-others.217344/

*System Shock 2 by @happita*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-system-shock-2-gog.217283/


*Great job TPU!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> We'll be looking to start putting together a *holiday build to giveaway soon* but in the meantime I wanted to share the incredible giving spirit here at TPU lately.
> 
> ...



It really is amazing how so many _Pay It Forward _movements there have been recently in one way or another!  Very awesome, @Kreij would be proud 


As to the holiday build, that sounds good.  I hope I can be of use


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 8, 2015)

@Norton let me know what your thinking on the build and if you need anything.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It really is amazing how so many _Pay It Forward _movements there have been recently in one way or another!  Very awesome, @Kreij would be proud
> 
> 
> As to the holiday build, that sounds good.  I hope I can be of use




No, @Kreij IS proud. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @Norton let me know what your thinking on the build and if you need anything.



Your just frigging awesome @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a 1tb HD 3.5 inch available, I think its 1tb, if you guys want to build anything, and if I can find it, a 120gb msata ssd drive. If the motherboard has a msata connection. I'll try to look for a msata to SATA converter.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2015)

*** UPDATE- LATEST GAME GIVEAWAY'S ** 

NEW 
Fallout 4 by @jboydgolfer* 
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-time-fallout-4-veterans-day-tribute.217444/

ONGOING/ENDING SOON

Tomb Raider collection by *@Joel Charig .......... *ENDS ON 11/12 *
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-tomb-raider-collection.217366/

*Humble Bundle (extra life 2015) by @...PACMAN...  .......... ENDS ON 11/11 *
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-humble-jumbo-bundle-5-various-others.217344/

*COMING SOON!
A new giveaway by @rtwjunkie ........ watch for it around 11/17-11/18 

*


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2015)

I wonder about having a single "giveaway thread", where people may both subscribe, and post their giveaway link (not the actual giveaway but something like : "Giveaway _here_ , giving away 3 games X, Y, and Z, runs today thru next Tuesday"), which would give us one central location so that all the giveaways get all the attention they can. Plus, anyone who wishes to participate either way can keep up with anything going on....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

i brought that up a while back, i was told it wasnt a likely possibility. didnt get much of an explanation, just that. luckily @RCoon  was okay with me usign the gaming sub-forum to host 'em, because the giveaway  sub doesnt show up on the TPU mainpage when it updates, and for a giveaway it is important that the Entire community knows, and some people dont leave that mainpage.

were working on a solution currently though..


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2015)

Epic! sharing with the crew!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I wonder about having a single "giveaway thread", where people may both subscribe, and post their giveaway link (not the actual giveaway but something like : "Giveaway _here_ , giving away 3 games X, Y, and Z, runs today thru next Tuesday"), which would give us one central location so that all the giveaways get all the attention they can. Plus, anyone who wishes to participate either way can keep up with anything going on....



Because all these giveaways are in honor of and carrying on the giving sprit of Kreij.  So this thread is the most fitting place to place notifucations.

As to the giveaway locations, we were holding the game giveaways in the gaming sub-forum long before @RCoon said anything to jboyd. That's where we've always done them.

The way we have decided as a group to handle giveaways not getting eclipsed by others is to have this coordination location.  There had been a good deal of discussion via PM to organize this so that we don't overwhelm someone's giveaway.

So, the solution has already been worked on.  Hopefully this answers your concerns?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 11, 2015)

Man I am so tired I head to re-read a few posts to understand. Finally I now realise that the "giveaway sub" is actually in the FS/WTB/FT sub forum.

It's my understanding that basically that particular forum is for selling, trading, or giving away random tech crap in a more officialised setting. I would imagine it's primary purpose for being titled "giveaway" was in the event somebody wanted to do handouts for hardware they couldn't be bothered to sell. Likewise people sell games on there but have to ship a physical copy of the serial number to adhere to requirements.

The reason many people don't put game giveaways on there is because the B/S/T forum doesn't show up on the recent posts tab - the reason for this is we want interesting threads to be regularly and widely discussed - not a list of recent for-sale threads containing the word "bump".

Competitions and the like have so far only included games, which sit happily and sensibly in the gaming sub-forum (and like @rtwjunkie said, you guys have been giving away games on that subforum long before I was even a member), where they are easily seen on the recent posts section, making them more widely observable to all members.

Other giveaways for hardware competitions have only ever been for WCG/Crunching, as such they've been posted on the crunching subforum, again, where they show up on recent post sections for all to see. I've not yet seen a hardware giveaway competition on the forums, except for the time I did a giveaway for some gaming peripherals and a processor, but they got plonked into the FS/WTB/FT sub-section.

I can't make an executive decision and say "Hey, having a Giveaway thread specifically for announcing competitions is a great idea, let's do it immediately". I am the tea-boy of TPU, and there are higher ups who may have already considered this and decided against it for good reasons. I'll prod some staff to see what they think.

But perhaps a sticky thread like the "What are you playing" thread would be good enough? I'm weary that stickies can often clog up the first few lines of a forum.

I hope this makes some sense, and answers any questions

BRB whiskey time


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2015)

RCoon said:


> .....
> 
> The reason many people don't put game giveaways on there is because the B/S/T forum doesn't show up on the recent posts tab - the reason for this is we want interesting threads to be regularly and widely discussed - not a list of recent for-sale threads containing the word "bump".
> 
> ...


ding ding ding ding!!! We have a Winner!!

Exactly. I'm staying away from the giveaways except for saying "thanks!" these days, since my gaming schedule is overloaded (present FO4 being the exception, just because I have to!) but there were a couple of giveaways earlier that I was got in on the tail end of, and just barely managed to catch. I think that since we do want everyone here to participate if they can, and it encourages them to give back as well (the reason I had my couple of measly giveaways), the more we expose to it, the better we are....

just my thoughts   Back to our regularly scheduled appreciation of Special K!


----------



## 64K (Nov 11, 2015)

What is the Holiday Build? Is that going to be available as a giveaway to any TPU member or is it just a giveaway for crunchers/folders?

Possibly someone could list a general idea of what they would like to go into the build. I might have something that could be used or possibly I could get it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2015)

64K said:


> What is the Holiday Build? Is that going to be available as a giveaway to any TPU member or is it just a giveaway for crunchers/folders?
> 
> Possibly someone could list a general idea of what they would like to go into the build. I might have something that could be used or possibly I could get it.



The holiday build will be available to any TPU member- there may be an area restriction depending on funds and where the donations come from but we will try our best to cover as much of the globe as possible.

The specs are currently up in the air but we would like to put together a build that will play most of the latest games well. If you have an item that you would want to donate please post here and/or PM me to discuss.

*Note:
We have a pledge from earlier in the year from @CjStaal to donate a *Cooler Master HAF X* case for the build that I will need to confirm.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> The holiday build will be available to any TPU member- there may be an area restriction depending on funds and where the donations come from but we will try our best to cover as much of the globe as possible.
> 
> The specs are currently up in the air but we would like to put together a build that will play most of the latest games well. If you have an item that you would want to donate please post here and/or PM me to discuss.
> 
> ...



I have a untested 2500k if someone has a board to go with it


----------



## 64K (Nov 11, 2015)

I could donate a new Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB SSD to the build. Let me know if you want that while they are on sale at Amazon. I can cover shipping it to the builder as long as he is in the USA.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> The holiday build will be available to any TPU member- there may be an area restriction depending on funds and where the donations come from but we will try our best to cover as much of the globe as possible.
> 
> The specs are currently up in the air but we would like to put together a build that will play most of the latest games well. If you have an item that you would want to donate please post here and/or PM me to discuss.
> 
> ...


I haven't forgotten . pm me an address so I can go get a shipping quote


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2015)

**** UPDATE ****

*Game giveaways
We have a game giveaway coming up early next week from @rtwjunkie - keep an eye out for it in the games section and/or watch here for an update/link when it posts!* 

*Crunching/Folding*

*TPU's crunching Team is participating in the World Community Grid 11th Birthday Challenge hosted by SETI.Germany*
more info here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...allenge-11-16-thru-11-22-2015-join-us.217585/


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2015)

*** UPDATE- LATEST GAME GIVEAWAY'S n' STUFF!!! ** 

NEW: 
Assassins Creed- Syndicate by @rtwjunkie 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-giveaway-assassins-creed-syndicate.217625/

ONGOING: 
Bring your CPU's over here and help TPU in a crunching challenge
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...allenge-11-16-thru-11-22-2015-join-us.217585/


COMING SOON! 
The Kreij Memorial Holiday build and giveaway!

*


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2015)

This thread just gets more and more epic every time I read it!!!!!      

I can already see ole uncle Kreij just smiling away up there!  at how amazing this community is! And a lot has to do with his influence on our community! 

Bless ya Dean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Because all these giveaways are in honor of and carrying on the giving sprit of Kreij.  So this thread is the most fitting place to place notifucations.
> 
> As to the giveaway locations, we were holding the game giveaways in the gaming sub-forum long before @RCoon said anything to jboyd. That's where we've always done them.
> 
> ...





RCoon said:


> Man I am so tired I head to re-read a few posts to understand. Finally I now realise that the "giveaway sub" is actually in the FS/WTB/FT sub forum.
> 
> It's my understanding that basically that particular forum is for selling, trading, or giving away random tech crap in a more officialised setting. I would imagine it's primary purpose for being titled "giveaway" was in the event somebody wanted to do handouts for hardware they couldn't be bothered to sell. Likewise people sell games on there but have to ship a physical copy of the serial number to adhere to requirements.
> 
> ...





Ahhzz said:


> ding ding ding ding!!! We have a Winner!!
> 
> Exactly. I'm staying away from the giveaways except for saying "thanks!" these days, since my gaming schedule is overloaded (present FO4 being the exception, just because I have to!) but there were a couple of giveaways earlier that I was got in on the tail end of, and just barely managed to catch. I think that since we do want everyone here to participate if they can, and it encourages them to give back as well (the reason I had my couple of measly giveaways), the more we expose to it, the better we are....
> 
> just my thoughts   Back to our regularly scheduled appreciation of Special K!



@manofthem @Tatty_One @jboydgolfer 

What are people's thoughts on renaming this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/current-sales-deals-on-games-steam-impulse-etc.125191/
To something like "Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways". I'm concered that renaming it may cause confusion, however the title is a little old and it seems the ideal place for people to link their giveaways.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

What do you mean "link"?  Are you saying coordination there?  The announcement of a giveaway? Surely you don't mean puttung all the actual giveaways in one thread?  

In any case, yea, thread was definately due a name change.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What do you mean "link"?  Are you saying coordination there?  The announcement of a giveaway? Surely you don't mean puttung all the actual giveaways in one thread?
> 
> In any case, yea, thread was definately due a name change.



I mean making your giveaways in separate threads, and then posting your link to it in this all consuming thread that everyone will check for deals, bundles and giveaways.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2015)

I cant put my finger on it....But I KNOW Ive heard a LOT of this somewhere before........Hmmmm


i cant speak for linking or anything, I am still getting coffee in me, but a specific location for the giveaways is a good idea. ive been saying it for some time, and i still stand behind it. How it should or Could be implemented is beyond me , i just know for something to grow it needs room.

does the location your speaking of update on the mainpage ticker @RCoon ?
or is the linking what would serve in place of that function?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes, current game sales thread has ALWAYS updated on the front page.

I'm sorry you don't like GAME giveaways being in the GAMING section @jboydgolfer, but truly, it's not about you it's about the legacy of @Kreij.  The giveaways have always been there unless they are crunching related .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes, current game sales thread has ALWAYS updated on the front page.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like GAME giveaways being in the GAMING section @jboydgolfer, but truly, it's not about you it's about the legacy of @Kreij.  The giveaways have always been there unless they are crunching related .



i dont know where this is coming from , but it for One makes me feel like my opinion is not welcome, 2 it feels like your attacking me for expressing my thoughts , and 3 like your treating me for wanting a dedicated location for giveaways is somehow selfish, or me wanting to take focus off of the Kreij thread.

that response is both un called for, and out of line man,.

ill just see my way out of this conversation as clearly my thoughts are not welcomed . i cant believe i just read that post.wow


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dont know where this is coming from , but it for One makes me feel like my opinion is not welcome, 2 it feels like your attacking me for expressing my thoughts , and 3 like your treating me for wanting a dedicated location for giveaways is somehow selfish, or me wanting to take focus off of the Kreij thread.
> 
> that response is both un called for, and out of line man,.


Sorry, I call it like I see it. Everyone knows that.  Your public record has been anti-putting the giveaways in the gaming section.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> does the location your speaking of update on the mainpage ticker @RCoon ?



Yeah the Sales/Bundles/Giveaways thread shows up on the main page. That way people can still post their giveaways in whatever section (a senior mod would have to weigh in here about where game giveaways _should_ be held and whether you get a dedicated section for them), but everybody can subscribe to that main thread and be kept up to date with what new giveaways are happening.

Just drop your giveaway thread links into that main thread with a little summary info, and then more people will be aware of them.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2015)

That thread looks like it would do the job just fine- AFAIK most gamers visit that thread frequently... I know I do and I barely game anymore 

Would it make sense to redo the OP of that thread or move it to a member/volunteer who would keep it current?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> That thread looks like it would do the job just fine- AFAIK most gamers visit that thread frequently... I know I do and I barely game anymore
> 
> Would it make sense to redo the OP of that thread or move it to a member/volunteer who would keep it current?



I'll get to work on it this afternoon/tonight. Tomorrow's my one night off so I'm getting stuff prepped for the weeked.


EDIT: OP in the thread has been updated:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/current-sales-bundles-giveaways.125191/


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I'll get to work on it this afternoon/tonight. Tomorrow's my one night off so I'm getting stuff prepped for the weeked.




*OT for this thread*- watch out for the full throttle launch of the *Kreij Holiday Build & Giveaway* this weekend. We have pledges for some of the hardware for the build already and we have a few other goodies that we plan to giveaway as well


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## CjStaal (Nov 25, 2015)

The case{es} were dropped off today


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2015)

*OK TPU it's that time of year again.... let's get this thread going!* 

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 build and giveaway!!!*

*Let's summon the generous spirit of our dear departed friend/moderator and make something special happen again in his memory! Dean we miss you here Bud *

*The Plan?

Build an awesome premium PC using donations and contributions from fellow TPU members and give it away for the holidays to someone here! 

*Additional giveaway items may be added depending on turnout! 

Here's what we have so far on the build:*

*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 build and giveaway!!!
Build update- GPU found and more items donated! 

Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by* @bogmali
*CPU- Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by* @bogmali
*Cooler- ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L donated by *@sneekypeet
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by* @rtwjunkie
*GPU- Radeon R9 280X donated by *@RealNeil
*HDD- 1TB (64mb, 7,200rpm) donated by* @yotano211
*SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by *@64K
*Software:
- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*- Acronis True Image HD donated by *@AthlonX2
*Games for the build:*
- *Alien Isolation* *donated by* @rtwjunkie
- *Wasteland 2 Director's Cut donated by* @Ahhzz
*- Contagion (Steam key) donated by* @AthlonX2
*- Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Metro Last Light donated by *@r.h.p 
*
More holiday gifts*
*1- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 **Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*2- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*3- 2x Radeon 6950 GPU's *(ref. design, modded to 6970's) *donated by *@Random Murderer 
*4- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *@RealNeil
includes *bequiet! PURE ROCK donated by *@jboydgolfer
*5- Blu-Ray drive *(OEM/bare drive)* donated by *@RealNeil
*6-8- Acronis True Image HD* *(x3)* *donated by *@AthlonX2

*More coming? Stay tuned to find out. Additional items are welcome! *


*WANT TO HELP? Post here to make a contribution and/or show your support!*

*Let's here from YOU!!!*


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 25, 2015)

@Norton I can help with 8GB of DDR3 ram, possibly 16GB


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 25, 2015)

this is turning out to be a better PC than mine is


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> this is turning out to be a better PC than mine is



Check the OP- We've given away* 7* PC's, a pile of graphics cards, and some other goodies over the past year and a half!!!


----------



## 64K (Nov 25, 2015)

Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB is on the way to @Norton after Thanksgiving.

I think it's pretty cool that you guys do this for the community in honor of your friend and I will try to remember to look out for the next one to help if I can. I don't recall a tech community anywhere else doing so many generous things for their community between hardware giveaways and the guys that do game giveaways.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 25, 2015)

A case donated me @Norton ?


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> A case donated me @Norton ?


Fixed! 
*Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal



64K said:


> *Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB* is on the way to @Norton after Thanksgiving.


Added! 



64K said:


> I think it's pretty cool that you guys do this for the community in honor of your friend and I will try to remember to look out for the next one to help if I can. I don't recall a tech community anywhere else doing so many generous things for their community between hardware giveaways and the guys that do game giveaways.


This place is awesome that's all there is to it.... @W1zzard knew it from the beginning!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2015)

64K said:


> Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB is on the way to @Norton after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I think it's pretty cool that you guys do this for the community in honor of your friend and I will try to remember to look out for the next one to help if I can. I don't recall a tech community anywhere else doing so many generous things for their community between hardware giveaways and the guys that do game giveaways.


Thank you, and never a truer word spoken! If W1z didn't know then, he certainly does now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2015)

@Norton once you've updated the list I will take a look at what you need still. I don't want to double up someone else's contribution.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2015)

Reread the OP to grasp all the love that has gone on in his memory... his knack for giving really does live on!

On another subject, Fuck Cancer! That is all!


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd be willing to donate a Windows 10 Pro x64 Key if that would help sweeten the pot, if the person doesn't want Win 7.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 26, 2015)

llllllllllll said:


> I'd be willing to donate a Windows 10 Pro x64 Key if that would help sweeten the pot, if the person doesn't want Win 7.


thanks but windows 7 is still eligible for the free upgrade to windows 10 for another year


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> thanks but windows 7 is still eligible for the free upgrade to windows 10 for another year


Yes I know this sir, by why take a shortcut when you take take the direct route? @Norton It's up to you Sir.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 26, 2015)

llllllllllll said:


> Yes I know this sir, by why take a shortcut when you take take the direct route? @Norton It's up to you Sir.


with the new update you can now activate windows 10 using a windows 7 key  (yes even without TH2 media) simply clean install 10 and update toe Th2 then you can input your windows 7 key


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 26, 2015)

Whatever..I'm just trying to help out. I'm a former Microsoft employee with access to millions of dollars worth of keys, if not Win 10, then I'm sure there's something I could contribute.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

llllllllllll said:


> Yes I know this sir, by why take a shortcut when you take take the direct route? @Norton It's up to you Sir.



If we happen to do a 2nd build then your key would be great- Thanks for the offer!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 26, 2015)

on its way very soon









llllllllllll said:


> I'm a former Microsoft employee with access to millions of dollars worth of keys


i could use one


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2015)

Do I need to be sending the PSU anywhere?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2015)

Is this US exclusive?

I have bits but those shipping costs make it sheeeeeet,


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Do I need to be sending the PSU anywhere?



Send it my way- I'll be doing this build 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is this US exclusive?
> 
> I have bits but those shipping costs make it sheeeeeet,



We'll start in the US- if we have enough parts for a second build in UK/EU we can expand


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> with the new update you can now activate windows 10 using a windows 7 key  (yes even without TH2 media) simply clean install 10 and update toe Th2 then you can input your windows 7 key


You can't yet. They pulled the update that allowed this.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> You can't yet. They pulled the update that allowed this.



It's back up again  https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/62561/microsoft-resumes-windows-10-1511-downloads-explains-itself


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 26, 2015)

announcing Humble bundle giveaway.starting today 11/26 until the weekend likely.

find it HERE

. a great bundle for racing fans btw.. but theres also more than that , something for all 

**Giveaway Ended + Winners Drawn**


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 27, 2015)

I may have some Caviar Blacks just hanging out at the office, i'll look into this on Monday.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2015)

*** UPDATE!!! ****

* Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 build and giveaway!!!

Build update- Ram found and more items donated! 

Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- still needed 
CPU- still needed
Heat Sink-bequiet! PURE ROCK donated by *@jboydgolfer
* RAM- *new! 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by* @rtwjunkie
*GPU- still needed
HD- pending confirmation
SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by *@64K
*Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*Games for the build:*
- **new!* *Alien Isolation* *donated by* @rtwjunkie


*More holiday gifts*
*- *new!Thermaltake Suppressor F31 **Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet

*More coming? Yes there is- stay tuned for a list. Additional items are welcome! *


*WANT TO HELP? Post here to make a contribution and/or show you support!*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK TPU it's that time of year again....


That´s good news we are here after living one year to read this awesomeness thread who speaks about fight cancer.
Respect.



Norton said:


> We'll start in the US- if we have enough parts for a second build in UK/EU we can expand


If you guys want I can make a case in aluminium for the European rig.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> *If you guys want I can make a case in aluminium for the European rig*.



*Awesome offer!* 

*Let's hear it from TPU's EU/UK members- Do you want to do a holiday giveaway rig build and put it in a @ST.o.CH custom aluminium case? *


----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Awesome offer!*
> 
> *Let's hear it from TPU's EU/UK members- Do you want to do a holiday giveaway rig build and put it in a @ST.o.CH custom aluminium case? *



If I can find the damn 35mm UNC screws, I could donate a 120mm MSI Dragon Water CPU cooler (Asetek rebrand thingy). _If I can find these blasted screws!_

Edit: If I can find the two 6pin cables, and then proceed to find my beQuiet! L8 630W PSU, I might also be able to donate that. Unfortunately my Man-Draw™ has become scattered across the entire spare room since Christmas shopping started (can't let my partner find her make-your-own-gin kit!)


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2015)

I see that this was announced on the main sites page today! Not only that, but I see that XFX is going to donate a video card for the challenge give away!

This is amazing news to see a big manufacture get on board with us on these. Maybe we will be able to get more of them involved in the future.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I see that this was announced on the main sites page today! Not only that, but I see that XFX is going to donate a video card for the challenge give away!
> 
> This is amazing news to see a big manufacture get on board with us on these. Maybe we will be able to get more of them involved in the future.


The front page piece is about a separate competition for Christmas to compliment the excellent stuff happening here, it will be a little different and have a couple of interesting twists, should go live tomorrow and yes I agree, would be really good if we could get more donations from companies but some are just not as willing as XFX were in this case.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2015)

crazy thread, crazy people (or should that be kreijy?) with all these giveaways.


why does aus have to be so far away, for shipping purposes?


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> This is amazing news to see a big manufacture get on board with us on these. Maybe we will be able to get more of them involved in the future.


We're still going with forum member support only for all of our projects here in this thread.

As @Tatty_One said, this new giveaway serves as a compliment to the ongoing one and it would be great if other sponsors got on board for similar projects! 

OR they could just let* XFX* be the manufacturer of the awesomesauce!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I see that this was announced on the main sites page today! Not only that, but I see that XFX is going to donate a video card for the challenge give away!
> 
> This is amazing news to see a big manufacture get on board with us on these. Maybe we will be able to get more of them involved in the future.


i started working on that , i used to get some support from 3 or 4 manufacturers a few years ago, and have reached out to some a week or so ago, Hopefully willingness prevails.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 1, 2015)

this thread needs to be 100 pages by newyears lets do this ....


----------



## bogmali (Dec 1, 2015)

I guess its time for my test setup to find a more deserving home (I hardly ever use it)  so I'm donating the following:

Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard 
i7-3820 ES chip 

Those 4X4 DDR3 RAM set are perfect for this setup


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I guess its time for my test setup to find a more deserving home (I hardly ever use it)  so I'm donating the following:
> 
> Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard
> i7-3820 ES chip
> ...




That is an amazing donation @bogmali !!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2015)

*** UPDATE!!! ****

*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 build and giveaway!!!

Build update- motherboard and CPU found and more items donated! 

Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB-*new! Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by* @bogmali
*CPU-*new! Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by @bogmali 
Heat Sink-bequiet! PURE ROCK donated by *@jboydgolfer
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by* @rtwjunkie
*GPU- still needed!
HD- pending confirmation
SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by *@64K
*Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*Games for the build:*
- *Alien Isolation* *donated by* @rtwjunkie


*More holiday gifts*
*- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 **Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*-*new! Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet

*More coming? Stay tuned to find out. Additional items are welcome! *


*WANT TO HELP? Post here to make a contribution and/or show your support!*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2015)

I have an old GTX260 if you want it...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I guess its time for my test setup to find a more deserving home (I hardly ever use it)  so I'm donating the following:
> 
> Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard
> i7-3820 ES chip
> ...


You sir, are an absolute star!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2015)

I'd like to throw in a Wasteland 2 key, if I may, for the cause   , @Norton pm incoming


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2015)

@Norton the RAM leaves today. I will PM you the tracking as soon as I have it.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 1, 2015)

Holy crap, that's amazing! I don't have any hardware or software to donate sadly, but I'm supporting it 100%!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 1, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> You sir, are an absolute star!



I am nowhere close to "the Star" that you are


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I am nowhere close to "the Star" that you are


Naaaaaa, my star is fading fast, it's the tragedy of old age


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2015)

the CPU rad will be there in a few minutes(tomorrow) @Norton since we're neighbors, i WAS gonna just walk it over, but Im lazy   if you want the tracker just PM me, but i saw no need, since it'll be there so quickly.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 1, 2015)

Things going well between Atlantic Power and Pacific Dreams. Dean is making a smile with such kindness.,

Lets see how things turn out between Pacific Dreams and Atlantic Power,.

Roll initiative.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 2, 2015)

KLO, got some new spinners,today after the rosewill's caught fire   
now that the temps are down below 50's back to folding when idle


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> KLO, got some new spinners,today after *the rosewill's caught fire  *


!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> !!!


yea like legit molten plastic and smoke ....


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2015)

Saw this today


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Saw this today


shit it been that long already ?
just seemed like yesterday he was removing infractions from my account after I went on a tirade and told the idiots where they can stick it ....


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> after I went on a tirade and told the idiots where they can stick it ....



You? Do something like that? No way, can't believe that!


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 2, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaaaa, my star is fading fast, it's the tragedy of old age



When your body betrays you, time and time again.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 2, 2015)

My sister has breast cancer....I've got absolutely nothing I can donate that is more modern than 2009.  I wish there was some way I could help too. 

Feel left out,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> My sister has breast cancer....I've got absolutely nothing I can donate that is more modern than 2009.  I wish there was some way I could help too.
> 
> Feel left out,
> 
> Liquid Cool



Send @Norton a PM. I'm sure there is some means you can help if you want.

If you can't that's ok, your support here is invaluable! 

I hope your sister beats this disease!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you can't that's ok, your support here is invaluable!



^^^ This! Showing your support is key. 

Hint- watch the thread and put your name in for the rig and/or one of the other prizes when we go live with the giveaway


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen.  



Sub'd


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 2, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> My sister has breast cancer....I've got absolutely nothing I can donate that is more modern than 2009.  I wish there was some way I could help too.
> 
> Feel left out,
> 
> Liquid Cool



I wish your sister well, LC. Hopefully she will recover.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 2, 2015)

My wife is a five-time cancer survivor, so it can be defeated. 
All the best to your sister LC. Darlene says to tell her to never give up.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 2, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> My wife is a five-time cancer survivor, so it can be defeated.
> All the best to your sister LC. Darlene says to tell her to never give up.



Actually Neil(Neil is my middle name), my sister is an inspiration to me, she has more courage and strength than 10 men.  I've been struggling for a few years myself...but she helps to keep me going.  

It's really hard to put into words....

Thank you for the well wishes though....

I don't know how many of you would remember "Hansbroken" from the AMDMB days?  He ended up being a good friend...he also beat Hodgkins Lymphoma, but he passed away about 4 years ago.  One helluva guy...I miss him terribly.  You can still look up his name on heatware...he traded with quite a few of you.  Hansbroken...Ken, was another inspiration in my life.

It's threads like this that make me happy t_ski twisted my arm to come over here and check this site out.  

Glad I'm here,

Liquid Cool


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Actually Neil(Neil is my middle name), my sister is an inspiration to me, she has more courage and strength than 10 men.  I've been struggling for a few years myself...but she helps to keep me going.
> 
> It's really hard to put into words....
> 
> ...



Sorry @Liquid Cool to hear of your troubles and your loss and all the best wishes to you and your family!

Yet it's stories like yours that can be encouraging to others like us, to see that there is much we can all do; those that struggle need encouragement, and when they continue to fight, it builds us up in turn; it's very important to be there to support our loved ones!

Stay strong bud!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 2, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> My wife is a *five-time *cancer survivor, so it can be defeated.


Holy hell, that's a strong woman there! I thought my aunt was strong for having beat it three times, but _five?_ I can't even imagine.

@Liquid Cool , I'm sure your sister will pull through if she has a brother like you.
You and yours will be in my thoughts. Please, as long as you feel ok doing so, keep us updated. We'll all be here.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2015)

My heart goes out to all of you who have had deep personal tragedy with these terrible diseases 

We need to keep fighting that's all there is to it and hopefully one day we'll be able to beat some of these- my personal experience over the last few years has been dealing with Alzheimer's - lost my father in-law to it a few years ago and my grandmother has the later stages of it now.

*Now, on a more positive note..... *

*Build Update!*

I'm going to donate an *MSI 7850 Twin Frozr (2GB)**see edit** gpu to the build and we'll be adding a pair of *Radeon 6950's* (modded to* 6970's*) to the prize pool courtesy of *@Random Murderer *
* build post/prize pool will be updated shortly

*F**k Cancer! 

*EDIT- build rig will be upgraded to an R9 280X thanks to a donation by @RealNeil !!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2015)

I recently passed @stanhemi in WCG points.  The last we heard from him, (2010) he was dealing with Thyroid cancer and not doing very well.  I sad.  One of Stanley's last posts was responded to by, you guessed it, @Kreij.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2015)

On the up side of this terrible sickness, It does drive us to do good, in many forms , one of which is this thread. Sadly, it's likely all, or Most people you meet in life will have been touched in some way by C. I've tried My best to take these experiences, and push myself to give/Do more, as well as pushing myself to excel.Try and remember to... if at all possible.. keep it from beating You down. You(anyone in this position) have My support for what it's worth. 

best Regard's
j


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2015)

*** UPDATE!!! ****

*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 build and giveaway!!!

Build update- GPU found and more items donated! 

Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by* @bogmali
*CPU- Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by @bogmali 
Heat Sink-bequiet! PURE ROCK donated by *@jboydgolfer
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by* @rtwjunkie
*GPU -*new! Radeon R9 280X donated by *@RealNeil
*HD- pending confirmation
SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by *@64K
*Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*Games for the build:*
- *Alien Isolation* *donated by* @rtwjunkie
- *Wasteland 2 Director's Cut donated by* @Ahhzz 

*More holiday gifts*
*- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 **Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*-*new! **2x Radeon 6950 GPU's *(ref. design, modded to 6970's) *donated by *@Random Murderer 
*-*new! MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *@RealNeil
*-*new! Blu-Ray drive *(OEM/bare drive)* donated by *@RealNeil

*More coming? Stay tuned to find out. Additional items are welcome! *


*WANT TO HELP? Post here to make a contribution and/or show your support!

*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

@Norton don't forget @Ahhzz donated Wasteland 2 on the previous page!


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 3, 2015)

Um my friend died of lung cancer , his name was Mario Prestiani . I only came across this thread now. So the only thing I can donate is Original Games. I have Civ 5 or Metro if this helps .
The Components that have been donated are already more than I have . I have some older games that are original like Aliens Colonial Marines . All the best to Cancer sufferers and hope their is a cure soon.
Regards Rob


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Norton don't forget @Ahhzz donated Wasteland 2 on the previous page!


You never know...  I sent him the key via PM, and he may have claimed it himself!!


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> You never know...  I sent him the key via PM, and he may have claimed it himself!!



Sorry I'm a newb how can I send the keys lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> Sorry I'm a newb how can I send the keys lol



It depends on how you have the key.  If it's a non-steam key, or if you have the unused key code for  Steam game you can send the code through PM by clicking on someone's screen name.  In the box that pops up you will see "Start a Conversation".  Click that ans put the key in there dialogue bix.

Or if you have say, a Steam key saved in inventory in your Steam Library, you can just pledge it and then send direct to winner through Steam when the PC is won.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 3, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It depends on how you have the key.  If it's a non-steam key, or if you have the unused key code for  Steam game you can send the code through PM by clicking on someone's screen name.  In the box that pops up you will see "Start a Conversation".  Click that ans put the key in there dialogue bix.
> 
> Or if you have say, a Steam key saved in inventory in your Steam Library, you can just pledge it and then send direct to winner through Steam when the PC is won.



ok


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> ok


@Norton is heading up the project, so best to just PM him and find out exactly what he would like you to do to donate a game.

Thanks so much for your interest and generosity!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2015)

holy Balls!! that PC is a beast Build! Damn. I is mucho Jealioso.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 3, 2015)

wow, much generosity shown by  the TPU Community


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Norton don't forget @Ahhzz donated Wasteland 2 on the previous page!





Ahhzz said:


> You never know...  I sent him the key via PM, and he may have claimed it himself!!




Thanks guys- I forget stuff sometimes


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks guys- I forget stuff sometimes




Don't say that brother, otherwise you'll be showing the fact that your getting old..........Bhahahaha


----------



## t_ski (Dec 3, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> Um my friend died of lung cancer , his name was Mario Prestiani . I only came across this thread now. So the only thing I can donate is Original Games. I have Civ 5 or Metro if this helps .
> The Components that have been donated are already more than I have . I have some older games that are original like Aliens Colonial Marines . All the best to Cancer sufferers and hope their is a cure soon.
> Regards Rob


If you'd like to contribute in other ways, you can always crunch for WCG.  Team TPU is the best of course


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

The giving has taken hold and spreads like wildfire!  @pigulici is holding  giveaway of The Witcher 3 and the first expansion Hearts of Stone here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...tcher-3-wild-hunt-dlc-hearts-of-stone.218097/


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> TechpowerUp remembers Kreij
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check out this amazing wallpaper done by @Rezasam1 in honor of Kreij and the XFX giveaway! 

AND

Found this little tidbit from the man himself:


Kreij said:


> Bah ... The members on TPU are the best, most helpful people I've ever met on the internet.
> They are biased, judgemental, trolling asshats who toss that to the side when someone really needs help, and they are always there when you need them.
> I just want to give something back to the community of worthless bastards who make dealing with computer problems a lot less frustrating and who always pitch in when someone has a problem with either software or hardware.
> 
> I said that in the kindest way possible, and that's why I am proud to call TPU "home".



We miss you Dean but your spirit is still here!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks guys- I forget stuff sometimes


Same here .


stinger608 said:


> Don't say that brother, otherwise you'll be showing the fact that your getting old..........Bhahahaha


Not necessary, I have selective memory and I´m not old 


Norton said:


> Check out this amazing wallpaper done by @Rezasam1 in honor of Kreij and the XFX giveaway!
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


Feeling exactly the same,
Tech Power Up rules for the win

When things go bad you just need to take a *hand* and *h*ave _*a* *n*_ice *d*ay.

 .


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

*** UPDATE!!! ****

*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 build and giveaway!!!


Build update- build cooler upgrade and more items donated! 

Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by* @bogmali
*CPU- Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by* @bogmali
*Cooler-*new! ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L donated by *@sneekypeet
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by* @rtwjunkie
*GPU- Radeon R9 280X donated by *@RealNeil
*HDD-*new! 1TB (64mb, 7,200rpm) donated by *@yotano211
*SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by *@64K
*Software:
- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*-*new! Acronis True Image HD donated by *@AthlonX2
*Games for the build:*
- *Alien Isolation* *donated by* @rtwjunkie
- *Wasteland 2 Director's Cut donated by* @Ahhzz
*-*new! Contagion (Steam key) donated by* @AthlonX2
*-*new! Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2


*More holiday gifts*
*1(US)- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 **Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*2(US/CA)- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*3- 2x Radeon 6950 GPU's *(ref. design, modded to 6970's) *donated by *@Random Murderer 
*4- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *@RealNeil
includes *bequiet! PURE ROCK donated by *@jboydgolfer
*5- Blu-Ray drive *(OEM/bare drive)* donated by *@RealNeil
*6-8- *new! Acronis True Image HD* *(x3)* *donated by *@AthlonX2

*Additional items are welcome *


*WANT TO WIN A PRIZE? 
STAY TUNED... DETAILS THIS WEEKEND!


*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm just in awe at the way the community has continually come together to donate for these builds over the last year, and this one is no exception!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright folks we are going to start the entry process this evening but in the meantime.....

*IF you made a donation via post or PM that I missed please let me know about it- Any items missed are not intentional *

*Note- I didn't forget you *@r.h.p* - your game donation will be added to the list later today


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> Check out this amazing wallpaper done by @Rezasam1 in honor of Kreij and the XFX giveaway!
> 
> AND
> 
> ...



I added the cool wallpaper, its very powerful ...


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2015)

*GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.

Here's what we have for you!*

*Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*


Spoiler:  Kreij Holiday 2015 PC 



*Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by *@bogmali
*CPU- Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by *@bogmali
*Cooler- ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L donated by *@sneekypeet
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by *@rtwjunkie
*GPU- Radeon R9 280X donated by *@RealNeil
*HDD- 1TB (64mb, 7,200rpm) donated by *@yotano211
*SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by* @64K
*Software:
- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*- Acronis True Image HD donated by *@AthlonX2
*Games for the build:
- Alien Isolation donated by *@rtwjunkie
*- Wasteland 2 Director's Cut donated by *@Ahhzz
*- Contagion (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Metro Last Light donated by *@r.h.p



*More holiday gifts*
*Gift 1(US)- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 2(US/CA)- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 3(US)- 2x Radeon 6950 GPU's (ref. design, modded to 6970's) donated by *@Random Murderer 
*Gift 4(US/CA)- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *@RealNeil *includes bequiet! PURE ROCK cooler donated by *@jboydgolfer
*Gift 5(US/CA)- Blu-Ray drive (OEM/bare drive) donated by *@RealNeil
*Gift 6(US/CA)- Acronis True Image HD (x3) donated by *@AthlonX2

*Note- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget these items are restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to.* If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions. **UPDATE-* Several items are now available in the US and Canada (see list for details)

*UK/EU holiday gifts
 Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 2- bequiet! Pure Power L8 630w PSU donated by *@RCoon Already donated to someone
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz

*Want a chance? Here's how:*

*- Be a TPU Forum member in good standing prior to November 1st, 2015
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:*

*TPU name
Opt in for the Holiday PC (US) and who you are entering for**
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
*AND/OR
Opt in for up to 2 Holiday gifts-* list in order of preference*
* UK/EU members- indicate area/country
*Optional- Share an experience you have had during the holiday season that's memorable to you.*

*Example:*
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for Holiday PC for my nephew since his is a 10 yr old POS (don't have a nephew btw)

Also in for:
Tt F31 case
Blu Ray drive


*Winner(s) will be selected between December 18th and December 20th, 2015*

*Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow guys, this is a truly _insane_ giveaway. Not only have all the generous people here donated an incredible PC (that's seriously better than many, or even most others on this forum) but even *more* people have donated enough to nearly have a whole PC built _*again*_! Thank you all for this incredible holiday giveaway, I think we've given last year's a run for it's money. 
I always feel awkward turning these thanks posts into an entry, as I feel it takes away from the thankfulness to just say "gimme" but I suppose I'll enter eventually so may as well do it in this post. 

@bubbleawsome 
In for The Holiday PC for myself. (kinda) My family has too many people in it for one PC to be optimal so I'll probably keep The Holiday PC for myself and designate my current PC to office duty. I'd move my current 280x for cf though.  Both would stay crunchers for sure

Also in for;
MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo and cooler as another cruncher to add
Mionix Castor gaming mouse as I've got a tiny m215 logitech and rather large hands 

Thank you to all of you again, it's amazing to see the turnout every year


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 6, 2015)

@Liquid Cool

I'd like to opt-in for the 2015 Holiday PC.  This would be for myself.  Simply put, I've never had new equipment like this.  I'd also like to start crunching  again, this would enable me to do so.  The other holiday gifts, I'd prefer to leave those for who would need them more than I.

Holiday story?

It was about four years ago.  I was broke, very ill, and starving...the cupboards we're bare and the refrigerator wasn't looking much better.  I woke up early for some reason only to find that we had received a foot of snow overnight and essentially everything Christmas was cancelled.

I grabbed a cup of coffee, sat down at my computer to check my e-mail and ding....my brother in law had sent me a VERY large Newegg gift card.  I didn't even have time to get over the shock before I heard snowblower's in my driveway...it was a couple of family members/friends that came over not to dig me out, but so they could get in.  They essentially brought a ton of food and showered me with gift cards to about every store I shopped at.  It was a real turning point in my life and probably the best Christmas I've ever had.

I'll never forget it.

Thanks for the chance at entering this contest.

Best Regards,
Liquid Cool


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to pass on everything.  I have a perfectly nice computer and can buy any upgrades I need.  I wish everyone the best


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 6, 2015)

@Liquid Cool what a moving story!  All of that generosity couldn't have come at a more needy time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2015)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt

Good Luck to all who enter 

Only thing I am in for would be:
Gift 1: The TT f31 case.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Liquid Cool what a moving story! All of that generosity couldn't have come at a more needy time.



I truly have no idea what happened on that day and many others that I've had like that over the last 6 years, but somebody upstairs HAS to be looking out for me or I'd be dead a LONG time ago.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2015)

Fantastic giveaway.  Thanks everyone who donated for this!

@stevorob 
In for the PC - This would be for me or for the wife.  One of the old rigs would then be relegated to full time crunching for TPU.  The new PC would definitely be crunching part time as well.

To be quite honest, I don't really have any memorable holidays that stick out.  I will say that it is tradition for me to cook a huge breakfast (pancakes, bacon, sausage, eggs, etc etc) on Christmas morning for the family and the inlaws.  I do look forward to it, and this year, will be in my new house, so maybe this first Christmas here will be a memorable one in the future.

Also in for
*Gift 1- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by *sneekypeet
*Gift 4- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *RealNeil*includes bequiet! PURE ROCK cooler donated by *jboydgolfer

Because, who doesn't want more gear for more rigs.


----------



## Deelron (Dec 6, 2015)

@Deelron

Opting in for myself (Grand Prize, + Prize 1), a more modern system would be spiffy.  The old machine would be able to crunch a bit more, all my machines crush while idle anyway.

Holiday moments in the past were good, but my son is now 3 and a half and the concept of the world is just starting to come together for him, I think any memory before is going to be beaten by the next couple of years.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been incredibly busy these past few weeks and just saw earlier today that all the parts needed have been donated already  I would've loved to donate/contribute to another giveaway/build but it looks as though a wide range of members have come through- probably the strongest turnout I've witnessed to date 
Outstanding work guys, can't wait to see the finished build and the lucky winner.

In case I am not around later- Enjoy the Holidays, TPU!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 6, 2015)

Living in Canada ftl


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 6, 2015)

Not in thankyou
If i had another computer i would have waaaaaaay too many.  Such genorosity really is overwhelming..............show me another community like this.........go on.......show me !!!!



i named my last pc "Wendys Nightmare" for a reason. The next one is pencilled in as
" Wendy has started to medicate" and i am NEVER building "Wendy is divorcing me"



This is going to be a memorable holiday for us, the kids are old enough to fly off on their own so they are going to Spain, i dont feel well enough for the journey so,  with the eldest being 16 and the youngest 13, we are in for a quiet one.
They will have a great time with my parents.

No booze for me either.
boo hoos !!!!

^^^^^^^
i dont need drink, im hallucinating on the tablets !!!




Nadolig Llawen i bawb yn TPU
http://imtranslator.net/translation/welsh/to-english/translation/



I am building another PC this afternoon, it is tentatively called " ALL OF ARTHURS WAGES THIS MONTH"


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd like to opt in for myself. 
I will have no use for the Holiday PC, but *Gift 4 *will allow me to move my Xeon X5650 to the land of free electricity (across the street) for 24/7 crunching!


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I'd like to opt in for myself.
> I will have no use for the Holiday PC, but *Gift 4 *will allow me to move my Xeon X5650 to the land of free electricity (across the street) for 24/7 crunching!


Do you have a US shipping address that we can send to if you win? See below:


Norton said:


> *Note- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget these items are restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to.* If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions.



There is a contest sponsored by XFX that's available worldwide:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dean-kreij-kortenhoven-memorial-competition.217989/
Requires a little bit of searching and creative writing

Also, If you crunch or fold for one of TPU's Teams and are online around Christmas eve keep an eye out for something special. @james888 and @TRWOV know what I'm talking about


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> Do you have a US shipping address that we can send to if you win? See below:
> 
> 
> There is a contest sponsored by XFX that's available worldwide:
> ...



Thx, @Norton . I have relatives in US, so in case I get lucky, it will go in the box with my other less impressive holiday presents 

Sorry for slacking on WCG this month. My xeon rig is actively used for other stuff, but I still crunch on my phone and Cubietruck


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 6, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Nadolig Llawen i bawb yn TPU


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2015)

Merry xmas! I hope everyone is doing well! I hope Kreij is looking down from above and seeing all of us celebrating his life!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2015)

My TPU name as well as my crunching name is @stinger608 and I would like to opt in on the computer system for my wife actually. Her system is pushing the age at almost being nostalgic. 

And I would also like to opt in for:

1) 2x Radeon 6950 I would actually Crossfire my ole Alienware system with these. 

2) MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo This would be used to upgrade my daughters computer. Would be a great upgrade for her.


One of the most memorable Christmas seasons in recent history would have to be this year! We just got moved in November and had a unreal Thanksgiving with all the family over. It was one of the best on record. Then the 3 daughters and grand kids came over the Saturday after Thanksgiving and put up the Christmas tree and did all the decorations on the tree and the house. They will all be coming over for Christmas morning which I'm quite sure will end up being the most memorable Christmas in several years.
With our old place we didn't have even close to enough room to have all of the family over at once, so this is sooooooooo awesome!!!!


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 6, 2015)

@T-Bob
I would like to opt-in for:
*MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo. *It would allow me to upgrade my father's aging PC.
*Mionix Castor gaming mouse *as I could really use it myself.
Good luck to all that enter  and I can't wait to see the finished *Kreij Holiday 2015 PC* 

It brings me joy to see all of the selfless donations for this great cause, especially this time of year.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 6, 2015)

theonedub said:


> probably the strongest turnout I've witnessed to date


The strongest and the second under Dean Kreij Kortenhoven memories,

Despite the fatality of Dean, this community is growing in spirit and as to be so king in this holiday season,
As a matter of fact I would not see myself in other forum in this moment, this is getting better to see all the shared stories from you gentlemen,
I´m feel honored to be here,

As for me, my personal opinion about the Christmas Holy Days is that this time is to charge batteries for the entire year, for the soul.

Not in for anything because I´m very happy with my current pc, just to wish good luck to the donators, You guys deserve it more than the lucky winners.

Bom Natal para todos os membros do Tech Power Up,
Merry Christmas for all TPU members.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks to all of those joining in, sharing, and showing their support! 

Just a heads up and stay tuned for details....

We're working on some *holiday gifts* for the *UK/EU members* atm- special thanks to @RCoon for lending a hand


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 6, 2015)

We're working on some [B said:
			
		

> holiday gifts[/B] for the *UK/EU members* atm- special thanks to @RCoon for lending a hand



no love for CAN members


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2015)

@RCoon @Norton If we're talking about a UK giveaway, I may be able to offer up my 8GB Sniper DDR3 kit from G.Skill. 9-9-9-24-(1T?), 2x4GB, perfect for anyone wanting to build a gaming rig and won't have a thousand Chrome tabs open while gaming. Passed every memtest that it has ever come across, run great for close to a year (I think?). Confident that it can give CAS8 a good run for its money.

Only thing is this giveaway has got to be organised quick because I'm departing Bristol on the 20th of this month to go back to Canada and won't be back until January when the holiday season is over.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2015)

i got games i won here on tpu game giveaways  i can chuck in for the UK / EU  members  if they are wanted/needed


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not in for this one, but just sitting back waiting for all the goodies to go to deserving team-members


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2015)

*** UPDATE **

We have some holiday giveaway items for UK/EU forum members

UK/EU holiday gifts
Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 2- bequiet! Pure Power L8 630w PSU donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz

If you are in these areas and want a chance at them please opt in under the same rules as the other holiday gifts but add in where you live.

*Thanks to @RCoon and @tabascosauz for donating some nice goods!*


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd like to opt in for the Holiday PC for my younger brother.

He's been working on scraping together $500 (hopefully, that's his goal) when he comes to visit this Christmas. He's using parts from my old build and he really wants something more in line for a gaming PC as to what I have. Right now he's got:

Antec 300 case
Phenom II x4 820 (she's OC'ed to about 3.2)
4GB DDR3
1TB WD Black Caviar (possibly the best thing in his current build - which is sad)
600W or 650W Corsair CX series PSU
GTX 280 (my old GTX 285 that didn't work, so it got flashed with a 280 BIOS and he's been rocking it for the past 4 years)
It would blow his mind to get something that crushes his current build. If he doesn't win it - we'll visit MicroCenter and get him a new MB, CPU, RAM and SSD - he can use one of my GTX 570s for a much improved gaming experience over the GTX 280 he's got.

I would be in for myself on these gifts:
*Gift 1- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 5- Blu-Ray drive (OEM/bare drive) donated by *@RealNeil


I don't have a Holiday story to share - nothing really eventful has happened to me on the Holidays.

The family and I had to put one of our dogs down on my birthday this year (weekend before Halloween; does that count as a Holiday???). Bailey was the wife's shadow (literally followed her everywhere around the house and when I got her off the bed at night, she laid on the floor right next to the wife's side). I think Bailey knew she owed mom her life since she picked her up at a rescue shelter 9 years ago - she was about 35 pounds (about half her true, natural weight of 65 pounds) - you could see her ribs. 

Fast forward about 3 years when the daughter was born: She would protect the kids when they were born - especially the first child. You had to be given Bailey's approval to hold the baby. If she didn't know you and you approached the baby, she'd growl and maneuver herself between you and the baby. Once you did get her blessing, she sat right next to you as you held the baby and followed you around the house. If you got too close to the front door with the baby in your arms, she'd position herself between you and the door.

Bailey was our protector and always put the kids first - even if they played too rough and pulled her fur too hard. She took it like a champ and looked over them as her own.

Sadly, we missed the signs of cancer (she dropped 10 pounds over the last year, she was a healthy 65lbs at her last checkup a year ago and only 55.7lbs when she passed. Gradual weight loss isn't easily noticeable on huskey/shepard mix. So much fur) - dogs are so damn good at hiding pain - and by the time the warning signs came out, it was too late. She had a ruptured spleen and massive internal bleeding, surgery would have been costly and transporting her to the emergency vet clinic, she probably wouldn't have made the trip and if she did, she probably wouldn't have survived the surgery. It was a crappy day for us.

Sorry....it's not some heartwarming story, but it's the closest thing I've got that's significant that's happened to me close to a Holiday (if you count Halloween or my bday as a Holiday).

Now I've mad myself sad, so here's a little pick-me-up to lighten the mood. Here are two of my favorite pictures of her and the kids when they were little:
*Bailey with the daughter (about 14 months) - daughter is just getting over pneumonia*






*Bailey with son (about 14-16 months) - just hanging out and having a good time*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2015)

@jboydgolfer
*I'd like to enter for the following*.....*#1-the Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*
*#3-MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by @RealNeil*

_*I'd love the chance to put together a great PC for My nephew, since He is getting older, and has begun to show an interest in Most things PC related(but this PC is FAR more than what I could afford, and much better). I can't share any special holiday stories , since I don't have any, but I will say WHY I love the holiday's.....I love Christmas because I get to give the children in my family what I didn't get the chance to have as a child myself. Lots of gifts, family time, and happy memories, childhood is short & fleeting, and I believe it should be something a person looks back upon fondly, and warmly with good memories. In this spirit, I do My absolute best to provide Every gift, treat, or toy ALL the kids, and adults in MY life ask for. I try my utmost to carry this paradigm on into my daily life, and on a regular basis, charity, giving , and general acts of kindness are something that shouldn't just be reserved for the holiday's. or Christmas IMO. *_

_*I'd also like to  take this opportunity to offer EVERYONE here on TPU, and elsewhere as well a very MERRY CHRISTMAS (whether You celebrate it or not) , and a HAPPY HOLIDAY'S! Although I don't know Many of You , You all hold a very special place in MY heart. *_

_*thanks to @Norton  and All the others who made this possible. You are all great people. *_

*Have a safe and memorable holiday!*
*Best Regard's*
*Jon*


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd like to officially enter on this, as my daughter has reached her adult years, and is soon to be looking at her own place, and it would take a bit of a load off of me to be able to put a computer with her without needing to build one from scratch. I can set it to fold/crunch while she's not using it as well 

My holidays this year are poignantly sweet. My SO has finally managed to kick the worst of a long, deep, depression, and we are doing better than we have in a long, long time. Unfortunately, this has been partially a result of her not returning to work for well over a year, so we're running a bit (a lot) low on the christmas funds. I hope that the children in the family will be understanding. Still, it's a price I'm very willing to pay for the improvement in our mental health. 

I also send my thanks, appreciation, and /hugs to those that help organize these "events" over the year, and help us keep in mind that some aren't doing as well as others, and some are fighting battles that just can't be won. Thank you. 

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and peace.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2015)

Im in on this! I hope everyone has a merry christmas and a happy new year! Let get some of these nasty illnesses GONE!

I am in for anything.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 7, 2015)

@rtwjunkie in for the *Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*:

I'm going to officially enter for my oldest son.  He survives, and that is all, on a subsistence wage due to his circumstances.  Due to being 3 months early 24 years ago, his development is not what it should have been mentally.  He's a good man, but doomed to never being successful, though he tries.  We thought his one chance at being good at something, and feeling a part of something, as well as having a strong group of people around him where he could learn a good skill and probably could be successful would be to join the military.

Sadly, he cannot even do that, failing the physical, due to a degenerative eye disease which is only cured by surgery, otherwise it will lead to blindness.  He is too old for my vision insurance which could fix it, and it is not covered by health insurance.  Because he works to survive, he has no ability to game like he sincerely enjoys doing.  I got him a gaming laptop about 5 years ago, but it has since broken, and of course he cannot afford to get or build a PC.

I would love for him to be able to game again, and with his good character he would use the PC to crunch when not being used if I asked him, and because he would want to help others.

I'm Also In for the *MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo *donated by @RealNeil for my fiance, who wants desperately to build computers.  that seems like the perfect equipment as a base to start her on that path! 

  What makes me happy anytime, but especially during the holidays are when I hear from my children who are adults, and when I am with my fiance, a woman for whom circumstances were not right and kept us apart for 20 years until we could be together.  She is my rock!

Thank you to the wonderful community here at TPU!  Thank you to everyone who has donated to this project and all the others who have given their support.  This really is an excellent forum, because of the PEOPLE..


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 7, 2015)

All potential UK candidates:

Sniper DDR3 kit includes, as a bonus, an L-shaped Noctua screwdriver to get at those pesky hard-to-reach screws (if you don't know what this is, then you're _seriously_ missing out on some Noctua goodness) as well as a generic DVI-A to VGA adapter (attaches to the DVI-I output on your graphics card or motherboard and allows you to use a D-sub cable for analog output).

I had 3 of these Noctua screwdrivers, too much sheer goodness to actually make use of. Just got a 750 Ti that came with a new DVI-A to VGA adapter, this is the old one, tried and true for over 3 years.

@Norton


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

I must say that TPU is the best nerd ,cool , petrol head family forum ive found .. and I'm from down under,  lol Merry Xmas people


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing everyone!  



brandonwh64 said:


> Im in on this! I hope everyone has a merry christmas and a happy new year! Let get some of these nasty illnesses GONE!
> 
> *I am in for anything*.



Take a look at what's available and make some picks Bud!


----------



## Hugis (Dec 7, 2015)

Im "in" for a Euro prize(live in Spain) 

*Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz

Season greetings and Feliz Navidad


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Dec 7, 2015)

@Dbiggs9 in for the *Kreij Holiday 2015 PC
*
For my kids as I lost my job and can't buy one..


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 7, 2015)

TFA (Too Flicking Awesome!)

@Sasqui in for the Kreij Holiday 2015 PC, 2nd for Gift 4 -  MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo last, the Gift 5- Blu-Ray drive (OEM/bare drive)

This is for my 14 yr old (soon to be 15), who has expressed a desire to build his own PC, or do a custom case.  If won, either the PC or MB/CPU combo WILL be used for crunching/folding in memory of Kreij.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at what's available and make some picks Bud!



I would be in for 

Gift 4- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by @RealNeil includes bequiet! PURE ROCK cooler donated by @jboydgolfer

and 

Kreijs holiday PC


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2015)

@thebluebumblebee 
In for Holiday PC, but for rtwjunkie's son

Also in for:
Gift 4- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo for my own son whose i5-650 is getting a little long on the tooth.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2015)

@thebluebumblebee That is such a wonderful gesture, and frankly, I am overcome with awe and gratitude!!

I could not accept, however, as there are many people who need a computer as well, probably even more, and many that I am sure you personally know, maybe even your own son, and I'm sure they as well would put it to good use when idle crunching to wipe out cancer.

I would only like him to have an equal chance as everyone else not more.  Please don't be angry, as I am very thankful.  I ask that you put in for the PC for another. 

P.S. Damn, I love this place!   there are so many good people here!! It's inspiring.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @rtwjunkie in for the *Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*:
> 
> I'm going to officially enter for my oldest son.  He survives, and that is all, on a subsistence wage due to his circumstances.  Due to being 3 months early 24 years ago, his development is not what it should have been mentally.  He's a good man, but doomed to never being successful, though he tries.  We thought his one chance at being good at something, and feeling a part of something, as well as having a strong group of people around him where he could learn a good skill and probably could be successful would be to join the military.
> 
> ...



Very touching post @rtwjunkie, I can certainly see why @thebluebumblebee said what he said.  

Honestly, it's getting difficult to read through some of these threads, this thread especially, without getting a little teary-eyed, in the best sense.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2015)

I got to tell ya @rtwjunkie , I actually took a couple of minutes to reread your entry...............Damn brother, it about brought tears to my eyes reading your story man!!!!!!!  

Sounds like he really is an awesome person and deserves the very best that life can give but as all probably knows, it doesn't always happen as it should! I thought is was so awesome that @thebluebumblebee put his entry in for your son! I was going to edit my entry as well to do the exact same thing but reading your post after @thebluebumblebee I don't want to upset ya.........I will await the further development on this.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Honestly, it's getting difficult to read through some of these threads, this thread especially, without getting a little teary-eyed, in the best sense.


I agree. I have found I have been sincerely moved, both happily and sadly reading the entries.  I honestly feel all the entries are moving, and thus why I said what I did above.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @rtwjunkie in for the *Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*:
> 
> I'm going to officially enter for my oldest son.  He survives, and that is all, on a subsistence wage due to his circumstances.  Due to being 3 months early 24 years ago, his development is not what it should have been mentally.  He's a good man, but doomed to never being successful, though he tries.  We thought his one chance at being good at something, and feeling a part of something, as well as having a strong group of people around him where he could learn a good skill and probably could be successful would be to join the military.
> 
> ...


That is a very powerful story of your son @rtwjunkie , it´s very difficult reading your post without feel nothing ,

I can´t do more than show my support to you and your son, and thank you from the bottom of my heart for your story is full of hope and will,

Just like my older sister used to say, if you believe and fight God will provide.

Stay strong brother.


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2015)

*BUMPING THE THREAD UP- CHECK THE SPOILER BELOW FOR THE GIVEAWAY DETAILS* 




Spoiler



*GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.

Here's what we have for you!*

*Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*


Spoiler:  Kreij Holiday 2015 PC 



*Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by *@bogmali
*CPU- Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by *@bogmali
*Cooler- ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L donated by *@sneekypeet
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by *@rtwjunkie
*GPU- Radeon R9 280X donated by *@RealNeil
*HDD- 1TB (64mb, 7,200rpm) donated by *@yotano211
*SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by* @64K
*Software:
- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*- Acronis True Image HD donated by *@AthlonX2
*Games for the build:
- Alien Isolation donated by *@rtwjunkie
*- Wasteland 2 Director's Cut donated by *@Ahhzz
*- Contagion (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Metro Last Light donated by *@r.h.p



*More holiday gifts*
*Gift 1(US)- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 2(US/CA)- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 3(US)- 2x Radeon 6950 GPU's (ref. design, modded to 6970's) donated by *@Random Murderer 
*Gift 4(US/CA)- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *@RealNeil *includes bequiet! PURE ROCK cooler donated by *@jboydgolfer
*Gift 5(US/CA)- Blu-Ray drive (OEM/bare drive) donated by *@RealNeil
*Gift 6(US/CA)- Acronis True Image HD (x3) donated by *@AthlonX2

*Note- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget these items are restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to.* If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions. **UPDATE-* Several items are now available in the US and Canada (see list for details)

*UK/EU holiday gifts
 Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 2- bequiet! Pure Power L8 630w PSU donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz

*Want a chance? Here's how:*

*- Be a TPU Forum member in good standing prior to November 1st, 2015
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:*

*TPU name
Opt in for the Holiday PC (US) and who you are entering for**
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
*AND/OR
Opt in for up to 2 Holiday gifts-* list in order of preference*
* UK/EU members- indicate area/country
*Optional- Share an experience you have had during the holiday season that's memorable to you.*

*Example:*
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for Holiday PC for my nephew since his is a 10 yr old POS (don't have a nephew btw)

Also in for:
Tt F31 case
Blu Ray drive



*Winner(s) will be selected between December 18th and December 20th, 2015*

*Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 9, 2015)

An amazing giveaway! Alas I live in Canada. It's never surprising to see the generosity of the TPU members, it's what makes this community truly great.

Christmas is my most favorite time of year, always have been. I have a very large family of aunts, uncles, cousins and 2nd cousins that all gather and have a great time together, it's all very loud but  that's what makes it great. I hope you all find a little joy this time of year.

As for cancer, FUCK it. My aunt found out she has breast cancer in October, it was a shock to us all since it doesn't run in the family. Some good news is that it hasn't spread so hopefully it'll be crushed in time and forgotten so she can move on in life.

As the Vulcans say, live long and prosper.

Love and peace my brothers and sister.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2015)

Get your entries in to win an XFX R7 370

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/steam-skyrim-contest.154788/page-7#post-2461686


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2015)

since somebody needs to enter to get this rolling ....
@Norton in for .holiday 1 , a friend of mine is gonna be spending christmas in the hospital with two broken legs after a hunting accident,not gonna be much of a christmas there this might cheer him up


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 10, 2015)

@nolafotoknut

I would like to be in for *Gift 2- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet

My fiancé has built one heckuva gaming rig for me and installed some very awesome games!!  I think this would be the perfect addition (and my only contribution to the build)  to make it complete!!!

I'm thankful that I found someone as geeky as I am and he is the reason I am a TPU member today!!  I love this community!!

Good luck and Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> since somebody needs to enter to get this rolling ....
> @Norton in for .holiday , a friend of mine is gonna be spending christmas in the hospital with two broken legs after a hunting accident,not gonna be much of a christmas there this might cheer him up



Supposed to tag your own name, silly goose


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2015)

@Norton, what's up with shipping of items? Can we kick in a few bucks to the one overseeing everything, presumably yourself, to help defray the cost of shipping?


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Norton, what's up with shipping of items? Can we kick in a few bucks to the one overseeing everything, presumably yourself, to help defray the cost of shipping?


I've got the last leg of the shipping covered but a little help would be great/give my wallet a break 

We may even be able to cover a larger area


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> I've got the last leg of the shipping covered but a little help would be great/give my wallet a break
> 
> We may even be able to cover a larger area



Ah, didn't even think of that. Just sent a pm


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey @Norton, I got the shipping covered on all items within the US. I got some deals with Fedex going on this time.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

We have a little more shipping support so we will open up US Holiday gifts 2,4,5, and 6 to forum members in the US *and* Canada  

Will make it official with an update post later today but wanted to get the info out ASAP so folks like @AlienIsGOD and @LightningJR know about it and spread the word


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> We have a little more shipping support so we will open up US Holiday gifts 2,4,5, and 6 to forum members in the US *and* Canada
> 
> Will make it official with an update post later today but wanted to get the info out ASAP so folks like @AlienIsGOD and @LightningJR know about it and spread the word



JOY!!!   

i'd like to enter for gifts 2 and 4


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 11, 2015)

Woo! I am in for 2 & 4. 
We can only enter for two right?


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Woo! I am in for 2 & 4.
> We can only enter for two right?



Two is correct... @AlienIsGOD needs to adjust his


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> Two is correct... @AlienIsGOD needs to adjust his



fixed good sir


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> Two is correct



 i adjusted mine as well


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2015)

*BUMPING THE THREAD UP- CHECK THE SPOILER BELOW FOR THE GIVEAWAY DETAILS* 

*UPDATE-* A few of the holiday gifts are now available to US *and* Canada forum members 


Spoiler



*GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Holiday 2015 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.

Here's what we have for you!*

*Kreij Holiday 2015 PC*


Spoiler:  Kreij Holiday 2015 PC 



*Case- CoolerMaster HAF X donated by *@CjStaal
* PSU- BitFenix Fury 650G donated by *@sneekypeet
* MB- Gigabyte X79-UD3 (s2011) donated by *@bogmali
*CPU- Core i7-3820 (ES) donated by *@bogmali
*Cooler- ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L donated by *@sneekypeet
* RAM- 4x4GB Mushkin Radioactive DDR3 1600 donated by *@rtwjunkie
*GPU- Radeon R9 280X donated by *@RealNeil
*HDD- 1TB (64mb, 7,200rpm) donated by *@yotano211
*SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB donated by* @64K
*Software:
- Win 7 Pro 64 bit donated by *@T-Bob
*- Acronis True Image HD donated by *@AthlonX2
*Games for the build:
- Alien Isolation donated by *@rtwjunkie
*- Wasteland 2 Director's Cut donated by *@Ahhzz
*- Contagion (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Steam key) donated by *@AthlonX2
*- Metro Last Light donated by *@r.h.p



*More holiday gifts*
*Gift 1(US)- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 2(US/CA)- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 3(US)- 2x Radeon 6950 GPU's (ref. design, modded to 6970's) donated by *@Random Murderer 
*Gift 4(US/CA)- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by *@RealNeil *includes bequiet! PURE ROCK cooler donated by *@jboydgolfer
*Gift 5(US/CA)- Blu-Ray drive (OEM/bare drive) donated by *@RealNeil
*Gift 6(US/CA)- Acronis True Image HD (x3) donated by *@AthlonX2

*Note- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget these items are restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to.* If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions. **UPDATE-* Several items are now available in the US and Canada (see list for details)

*UK/EU holiday gifts*
* Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 2- bequiet! Pure Power L8 630w PSU donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz

*Want a chance? Here's how:*

*- Be a TPU Forum member in good standing prior to November 1st, 2015
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:*

*TPU name
Opt in for the Holiday PC (US) and who you are entering for**
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
*AND/OR
Opt in for up to 2 Holiday gifts-* list in order of preference*
* UK/EU members- indicate area/country
*Optional- Share an experience you have had during the holiday season that's memorable to you.*

*Example:*
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for Holiday PC for my nephew since his is a 10 yr old POS (don't have a nephew btw)

Also in for:
Tt F31 case
Blu Ray drive



*Winner(s) will be selected between December 18th and December 20th, 2015*

*Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 12, 2015)

BUMP

and in reference to his avatar



Spoiler: and the winner is 








@manofthem  (joke obviously)


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 12, 2015)

My name is yotano211 and I am entering for my friend's kids, 5 boys. They have a kinda oldie computer but only 1 for 5 boys. 

I am also entering for Gift 3 and 4 within the US. I will tell my favorite Christmas story tomorrow since I am short on time and sleep right now.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 12, 2015)

Im in for the Holiday PC and gift 5 for myself.  The Holiday PC would be for a co-worker named Nick that works his a$$ off for his family and unfortunately gets the bottom end of the deal.  He works help desk in my department and then works at Best Buy.  Always seems very interested when I talk to him about WCG and all of the tech that's out there but never has money for himself to play with.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2015)

is it bad that i find myself dreaming of being drawn?  i may have a problem.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> is it bad that i find myself dreaming of being drawn?  i may have a problem.




I guess as long as they are not wet dreams your okay.


----------



## 64K (Dec 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2015)

i finally found a pet with similar interest's to my own


----------



## RCoon (Dec 16, 2015)

@Norton, as nobody has entered for the PSU, I'm going to give it away locally to a 10 year old wanna-be YouTuber


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @Norton, as nobody has entered for the PSU, I'm going to give it away locally to a 10 year old wanna-be YouTuber



Thanks for the update! 

FYI- We will go forward with the *drawing for the EU/UK gifts tomorrow evening* (i.e. in about 24 hrs from now) so get your names in soon if you want a chance at them!


----------



## laszlo (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm in for EU (RO) gift:
*Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 2- bequiet! Pure Power L8 630w PSU donated by *@RCoon

thank you all for keeping this alive over&over !

wish you all good health (this come 1st in life) and of course Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!!!

is a privilege to be be a member of TPU!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 17, 2015)

laszlo said:


> I'm in for EU (RO) gift:
> *Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
> *Gift 2- bequiet! Pure Power L8 630w PSU donated by *@RCoon
> 
> ...



Sorry, PSU isn't available anymore. Mentioned in two posts above.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 17, 2015)

Crazy Easterners waking up at unreasonable times like 7am UTC. 
3am finals here, good luck to all our EU entries!


----------



## laszlo (Dec 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Sorry, PSU isn't available anymore. Mentioned in two posts above.



sorry didn't noticed..... than 2nd option is the last one  :
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz


----------



## Hugis (Dec 17, 2015)

@Norton 

Im "in" for a Euro prize(live in Spain) 

*Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz

Season greetings and Feliz Navidad


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2015)

Apologies folks... work has been rough this week so I zonked out before setting up the EU drawing last night

Will catching up with that first thing when I get back from work and will get everything done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 18, 2015)

No problem,.........


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Apologies folks... work has been rough this week so I zonked out before setting up the EU drawing last night
> 
> Will catching up with that first thing when I get back from work and will get everything done by the end of the weekend.



Not an issue at all. Will just send out the RAM kit to the winner after I get back on the 8th, and I'm sure the winner will be understanding of that as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 19, 2015)

Until then


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2015)

*** UPDATE ***

*LAST CALL FOR EU/UK ENTRIES!*

You have *30 minutes* to post and opt in for the EU/UK items- *Winners will be announced in approximately 1 hour!* 

*US/CA ENTRIES!*

You have *24 hours* to post and opt in for a prize. Winners will be announced shortly afterward.

*Thanks again to all of you showing your support!* 

EDIT- Sooo tired... Can't believe I'm actually still awake  must be Star Wars fever!


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2015)

*EU/UK WINNERS!!! 

Gift 1- MSI Dragon 120mm AIO cooler donated by *@RCoon
*Winner- @Hugis 

Gift 3- G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (cas 9, 1.5v) memory kit donated by *@tabascosauz
*Winner- @laszlo* 

*Congrats to the winners!* 
*winners and donators- expect a PM from me shortly

*Stay tuned for the rest of the giveaway tomorrow evening*


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats to the winners and merry christmas to all


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 19, 2015)

miss you deen


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2015)

Congratz!!!! Merry christmas!


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## laszlo (Dec 19, 2015)

wow! when i logged in saw 2 many alerts....think something is wrong......just drinking my morning coffee and ...... i win!! holy mowgli bowgli s..t!

thank you and congrats to all !

hope one day i can donate also something worthy  ! ( i have a few old pc's DRR1 type's which i prepare for donation locally if someone need...)

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Hugis (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice  many thanks for the crimbo surprise, love this community!


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2015)

*LAST CALL!!!*

*US/CA members have about 2 hours to post and opt in for the prizes-* *Winner selections will start shortly afterwards!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2015)

good luck to ALL. im sweating here.....this would be a HUGE help in the Xmas Dept. good luck people.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2015)

Good luck to all and congrats to the EU winners...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 20, 2015)

Good luck to everyone, and merry Christmas!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm in for one of everything..... no seriously, draw already so I can ship before I pack it all away for a while


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm sweating with anticipation....wait, I just ate a whole pizza so it's my body making room.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 20, 2015)

Good luck to everyone and congrats to the EU/UK winners!!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 20, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> I'm sweating with anticipation....wait, I just ate a whole pizza so it's my body making room.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 20, 2015)

i get scared to log in and look @ who won, since i KNOW ill have that "post-giveaway losing" funk 
i felt bad posting too, i KNOW all of You are watching that post update, and then seeing its just stupid old Me  and not norton, sorry.
im gonna take a look @ My PC anyway, its making some strange sound...I hope it holds o


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 20, 2015)

Should we start a chant? 

Norton! Norton! Norton!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> im gonna take a look @ My PC anyway, its making some strange sound...I hope it holds o



Lulz! Sorry, but a perfect way to end that comment.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Should we start a chant?
> 
> Norton! Norton! Norton!








Almost irrelevent..................Almost


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i get scared to log in and look @ who won, since i KNOW ill have that "post-giveaway losing" funk



Gosh, wouldn't want to actually be HAPPY for whoever the winner is...


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

Standby... going through the entry list now to make sure I didn't miss anyone


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i get scared to log in and look @ who won, since i KNOW ill have that "post-giveaway losing" funk
> i felt bad posting too, i KNOW all of You are watching that post update, and then seeing its just stupid old Me  and not norton, sorry.
> im gonna take a look @ My PC anyway, its making some strange sound...I hope it holds o


pff there is no losers in this thread only awesome


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Standby... going through the entry list now to make sure I didn't miss anyone



Just keep building the suspense and have everyone rush here seeing it is you on the latest posts list


----------



## 64K (Dec 20, 2015)

You're good people Norton.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2015)

64K said:


> You're good people Norton.


pls understatement of the year we need to celebrate norton with a national holiday .. 
I dub it Normass .....


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> pls understatement of the year we need to celebrate norton with a national holiday ..
> I dub it Normass .....



Nortday?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 20, 2015)

Norton I don't have high blood pressure right now but I'm sure you're trying to give it to me.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Nortday?


nortsgiving ?


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> nortgiving ?


Very fitting!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> nortgiving ?



Nortsgiving.  It's settled.

It makes sense too, with all these giveaways he pulls together.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Nortsgiving.  It's settled.
> 
> It makes sense too, with all these giveaways he pulls together.


this


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

*Holiday Gift Winners are......*

*Gift 1(US)- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by @sneekypeet 
Winner- @stevorob 
Gift 2(US/CA)- Mionix Castor gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet 
Winner- @nolafotoknut 
Gift 3(US)- 2x Radeon 6950 GPU's (ref. design, modded to 6970's) donated by @Random Murderer 
Winner- @stinger608 
Gift 4(US/CA)- MSI Z97/Pentium G3258 mb/cpu combo donated by @RealNeil includes bequiet! PURE ROCK cooler donated by @jboydgolfer 
Winner- @Sasqui 
Gift 5(US/CA)- Blu-Ray drive (OEM/bare drive) donated by @RealNeil 
Winner- @neatfeatguy* 

*Congrats!!! 

Kreij Holiday PC Winner will be announced shortly! *


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 20, 2015)

Grats Grats Grats!!! Awesome luck guys!!!! Thanks so much to all the donors and esp Norton for setting it all up


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2015)

Awesomeness!!! Congratulations to all the winners so far!!!

@Norton, thank you for taking on this task not once, but multiple times!! 

This is the most fantastically generous and giving forum anywhere. I'm proud to be a part of all of you!


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 20, 2015)

Woohoo!!!   Thank you to all who donated & congrats to everyone who won!!!  And a HUGE thank you @Norton for his hard work, patience, dedication, and most of all, his time!!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks @Norton for putting this together, and thanks to all who donated.

Fantastic community.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2015)

Already have Stevorobs vitals and am set with him. I just need info for nolafotoknut


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2015)

congrutifcations


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2015)

All set with vitals. Congrats to all who won.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

*and the Kreij Holiday 2015 PC Winner is.....*

*@rtwjunkie* 

*Congrats!* 

*Thanks to everyone for their kindness and fellowship in this forum.... keep making this place awesome! *

Wish I could have arranged a gift for everyone here but there's always next time!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 20, 2015)

Woot!! grats mate!!!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats rtwjunkie...I think MANY of us we're pulling for you!

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *and the Kreij Holiday 2015 PC Winner is.....*
> 
> *@rtwjunkie*
> 
> ...


Congratulations @rtwjunkie!!!


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats to all of you. Thanks to all who donated, and thanks to Norton for all of the time and effort you put into this.

Remember kreij, and the fight against Cancer. (I really wish that I had known him, but I'm glad to know all of you!)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you so much @Norton!! Thank you to all the community who so generously donated to this build! 

There is such community spirit that we did this in honor of @Kreij!  He really set us all on the right path.  

I'm completely speechless for anything else to say at the moment.  My son will be shocked, and hopefully soon you have a new member of the crunching team, so he can give back too!

In honor and thanks, I'll announce a new game giveaway tomorrow!


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

We still have* 3 copies* of *Acronis True Image HD* donated by *@AthlonX2* available.

First 3 members posting that they want a copy get one 

*EDIT- 1 left! 
* All Gone!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> We still have* 3 copies* of *Acronis True Image HD* donated by *@AthlonX2* available.
> 
> First 3 members posting that they want a copy get one


ooo mmemememmememee


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! A huge thank you goes out to all the people who donated and especially @Norton

Also, while I know we were all hoping we would win the PC I'm sure I can't think of a more worthy winner than @rtwjunkie. I'm so glad it went to one who can really use it. Make it great for him rtwjunkie and again, merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2015)

I want one,........(please)


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ooo mmemememmememee



Done!


RealNeil said:


> I want one,........(please)


Ditto

*One left!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2015)

congrats to all winners and Thanks to @Norton for another great give away.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 20, 2015)

i want one


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> i want one


Done!

That was the last one...


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats to everybody and ,might as well get it out of the way, everybody have wonderful winter solstice celebrations ( politically correct version of Christmas/Winter break)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh how very very awesome that @rtwjunkie won the system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just could not have gone to a more deserving member!!!!!! A huge *THANKS* to all that have made this and all the giveaway's possible!! 

Bless each and every one of you!!! 

And I can't believe that I won the pair of HD6950's  That is sooooooooooo awesome! 

They will be put to work for our Team TPU Folding installed in my ole Alienware system as soon as they arrive.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 20, 2015)

When everyone claims their prizes in the US, I will provide the shipping labels in the US.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks @Norton , congratulations to all who won. enjoy!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 20, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> When everyone claims their prizes in the US, I will provide the shipping labels in the US.



That's mighty neighborly of you, Yot  Really appreciate it!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> That's mighty neighborly of you, Yot  Really appreciate it!!!


glad to help out, i'll get the packages out in before Christmas, I am doing fedex next day service.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Gosh, wouldn't want to actually be HAPPY for whoever the winner is...



i never said that i wouldn't be, , did i?im glad for those that won,  I was just being HONEST, and posting My point of view.  Im not perfect, but Im happy with the man i am.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2015)

Congratulations to all winners.

Amazing site, amazing people and long may it continue.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 20, 2015)

Awesome giveaway and @Notron thanks for the work keeping it all in check.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 20, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners, to the donators, to the supporters and a special thanks to our captain @Norton.

Never is to much say this is an awesome community inside of an awesome thread in a way of an awesome giveaway,

Thank you all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2015)

Congratz!!! Great giveaway norton! Merry Christmas!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 22, 2015)

congrats to the winners (you are all winners in my book) 
merry Nortsgiving everybody


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2015)

Update!

Everything should be on it's way- will send PM's with tracking numbers shortly for the items I sent out. 

EDIT- thanks again to @yotano211 for contributing the overnight shipping!


----------



## Bow (Dec 23, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 23, 2015)

All of the packages will be there Tomorrow, in time for Christmas tea time, or turkey 2.0 time. For me it's turkey time 2.0.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2015)

Grats to all the winners and Merry Christmas!


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2015)

congrats @rtwjunkie for such an amazing price! 
thanks all staf involved here ! best team ever !
Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 23, 2015)

peche said:


> best team ever !




That must be why you crunch for "crunchersociety?"


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 23, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That must be why you crunch for "crunchersociety?"


Does it matter who crunches for who   ...........its all for Science ............. or is it for Ego


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Update!
> 
> Everything should be on it's way- will send PM's with tracking numbers shortly for the items I sent out.
> 
> EDIT- thanks again to @yotano211 for contributing the overnight shipping!



The overnight shipping was an unbelievable touch... and all the time packing.  @yotano211 deserves a huge thanks too, the shipping alone must have been huge!


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That must be why you crunch for "crunchersociety?"


haters gona hate...


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 23, 2015)

peche said:


> haters gona hate.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2015)

*Huggers gonna hug! *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 23, 2015)

Badgers gonna badge




 

and crunch for science.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2015)

peche said:


> haters gona hate...




Okay, now how in the hell did you come up with that statement? How does my statement make you believe I am a "hater?" 

I just simply thought your statement; "best team ever !" was kind of a contradiction of terms when you crunch for a different team.

And no @dorsetknob it really doesn't matter "who crunches for who" as its all for the good of mankind..........Well we all hope so. 

And to be completely honest @peche , making a statement that I am a hater actually hurt to my core........


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> The overnight shipping was an unbelievable touch... and all the time packing.  @yotano211 deserves a huge thanks too, the shipping alone must have been huge!


Next time, I'll see if I can extend the shipping to overseas but my business doesn't ship overseas.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok so I guess I've been under a rock for the past like week, but I totally missed these recent posts!  Shame on me 



Norton said:


> *Holiday Gift Winners are......*
> 
> *Gift 1(US)- Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid-Tower PC case donated by @sneekypeet
> Winner- @stevorob
> ...





Norton said:


> *and the Kreij Holiday 2015 PC Winner is.....*
> 
> *@rtwjunkie*
> 
> ...



Congrats to all the winners, you all deserve it! 

And thank you to all the contributors for kicking in these awesome prizes, and _THANK YOU_ to @Norton for having continued to coordinate all this awesomeness for so long!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Ok so I guess I've been under a rock for the past like week, but I totally missed these recent posts!  Shame on me
> Congrats to all the winners, you all deserve it!
> 
> And thank you to all the contributors for kicking in these awesome prizes, and _THANK YOU_ to @Norton for having continued to coordinate all this awesomeness for so long!


And here's the story as to why Matt hasn't been around for a while


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2015)

t_ski said:


> And here's the story as to why Matt hasn't been around for a while



Oh man, that's awesome   His legal rep wants to "see how far we can go regarding this case."  Sure, good enough reason, just for kicks


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2015)

@Norton ...MB, CPU and Cooler arrived today.  CHRISTMAS EVE! Wow.

Floored.

... Not easy to express gratitude through the internetz ... Good actions lead to more good actions, that's truth. All the best, and Merrry Christmas to All!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 25, 2015)

The chassis arrived last night from @sneekypeet 

Here is my wife's rig, all assembled.  I somehow managed to mess up the power switch wires, the switch no longer works and I have to hot-wire the rig started, but other than that the swap went smoothly.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gotta love fedex express.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> @Norton ...MB, CPU and Cooler arrived today.  CHRISTMAS EVE! Wow.
> 
> Floored.
> 
> ... Not easy to express gratitude through the internetz ... Good actions lead to more good actions, that's truth. All the best, and Merrry Christmas to All!



Not just me sir.... I'm just honored to help spread the love and fellowship at this wonderful place 

*Merry Christmas to all!!! *


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 25, 2015)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 25, 2015)

@yotano211 in all of the donations, I don't believe you got enough credit.  The overnight shipping was a huge donation!  I just want to add my thanks to all the others. 

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 26, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @yotano211 in all of the donations, I don't believe you got enough credit.  The overnight shipping was a huge donation!  I just want to add my thanks to all the others.
> 
> Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to all!!


No problem about the credit. It got to its place on time and in one piece.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2015)

In the spirit of Kreij, a few members have thrown together a few digi-items so keep an eye out for a little thread later on this evening... one more time before 2015 ends


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

I always donate to the American Cancer Society as my own mother has been a survivor for nearly 10 years now, so I fold 24/7 and donate to fund those in need.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I somehow managed to mess up the power switch wires, the switch no longer works and I have to hot-wire the rig started




This could be easily solvable, how did you mess up? The case switch doesnt work?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 29, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This could be easily solvable, how did you mess up? The case switch doesnt work?



Snagged the wires somehow and pulled it from the pin-out on the switch I/O panel.  Not enough room to slide the wire into the pin to make contact and glue it down.

I'll have to get a new switch.  NBD, I only ever use it to power the rig up, and they stay running 24/7.  I have contacted Tt support to see about getting a replacement I/O panel.  If that doesn't work out, I'll just buy a new generic switch and run it.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

I think I have a spare switch lying around somewhere lol


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 29, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> I think I have a spare switch lying around somewhere lol


If you need a shipping label, let me know. I'll have that sucker to its location overnight.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll have to see where I put it, lol.  but I know I have one for a CoolerMaster Elite 130 and one from some other no name older case, but they work as a switch either way


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> In the spirit of Kreij, a few members have thrown together a few digi-items so keep an eye out for a little thread later on this evening... one more time before 2015 ends



Game giveaway is up. Admittedly these things always take longer than one expects, and I had expected to post earlier 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-giveaway-to-end-2015.218739/


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 30, 2015)

It´s kinda late this year,

I´m saving last year´s day preparing myself to gave an awesomeness wonderful 2016 to the planet Earth,

Happy new year 2016 to everyone and for me and my family as well,



And ...

Toast 2016.


----------



## laszlo (Jan 18, 2016)

hi all!

i received today a parcel with : 1 RAM kit, 1 screwdriver and 1 DVI-I adapter !!! 

ram is compatible and all running smooth!!!

Thank you TPU !!!!




P.S.  i had to edit my specs lol.....


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 23, 2016)

UP UP AND STAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 26, 2016)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPOOOOOOOOOW
!UP


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 31, 2016)

This thread. .. not up top I DON'T THINK SO ....


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2016)

/helping lightly with the heavy lifting


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> This thread. .. not up top I DON'T THINK SO ....





Ahhzz said:


> /helping lightly with the heavy lifting


Thanks for the bumpage 

Time for a new project?

I think so... any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2016)

Some Love for Kreji on the 14th Feb?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the bumpage
> 
> Time for a new project?
> 
> I think so... any ideas/suggestions?


how about something different done like 6 consecutive machine giveaways 
ideas people ?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 1, 2016)

laszlo said:


> hi all!
> 
> i received today a parcel with : 1 RAM kit, 1 screwdriver and 1 DVI-I adapter !!!
> 
> ...



I was wondering where the parcel had gone...I was a day away from going down to the post office and demanding to know where the hell they had sent it! I really need to keep up to date with my TPU threads.
Glad to know that the package arrived safe, and I'm happy that it was able to help you make the jump from 8GB to 16GB, which I believe is a milestone that everyone needs to experience.  





On a different note. Something I needed to share, maybe just needed to get it off my chest. 

Like this great former user over on OCN that I used to hear about (who also passed away from cancer), I didn't really know Kreij or what he had done to earn everyone's respect because of how late I joined TPU. But I've been able to do some reflecting on myself and this holiday didn't start off as the best of times. My grandmother (I probably posted about this before) was diagnosed with cancer nearly a year ago. It was late and the doctors said there was nothing they could do for her. She's hanging on by a thread and still the mere thought of losing her breaks me, because two years ago my grandfather left this world while I was away visiting potential universities over the Easter break and I was helpless. I couldn't attend his funeral halfway around the world, I was sick and incapacitated from a stomach bug and away from home. This new year, all I'm hearing is how she doesn't seem quite right in the head and wants to go back to the poverty-stricken countryside, her home to spend her last days. I couldn't bear to lose her, and the grief from my grandfather's death is only just setting in. All the time, I'm reduced to an inconsolable, wailing mess of tears just because the thought of both of them crosses my mind every now and then.

I remember when in school we'd learn about cancer all the time. The Canadian Cancer Society is ubiquitous, their donation programs perpetual. Every year in September we were reminded of Terry Fox and his great feat and legacy, to the point of being sick of hearing of him, this hero who was known to nobody outside of Canada but somehow managed to subject Canadian students to 4-8km runs every year. In Bio it seemed that you couldn't go a year without learning about or discussing cancer in some shape or form. But when the question of "who here knows of someone close to them who has been affected by cancer?" was posed, it seemed like I was always the one kid who couldn't answer in the affirmative, like being able to say yes was somehow desirable. Until now. And being able to answer yes to that question doesn't inspire me to fill out the Cancer Society's pledge form, nor does it inspire me to renew my pledge to keep Terry's spirit alive. It crushes me, physically and emotionally and beyond even those two realms, knowing that this thing we know as cancer is more than just a disease. It is a blackness, indescribable evil, a demon personified, and it takes away things from us that we don't want to let go. It takes and offers no explanation for its actions. It takes no matter how loud we scream, how hard we clutch at the human being whose life and spirit it hungers for. And sometimes, it feels like despite all the success and survivor stories, it feels like we can't win. That it's never "us" who get to star in one of these triumphant stories, that it's always "us" who wander with an empty space in our hearts that cannot be filled with all the money and knowledge and happiness in this world.

I've been thinking about Kreij. Was he a great overclocker? Builder like myself? Modder? I don't know. I came on TPU and read through some of the content about him, and I suddenly asked myself (in a sudden moment of immense selfishness) why in the world I had agreed to participate in this giveaway. I spent just about the entire day keeping to myself. But I was being irrational and closed-minded. Kreij would have wanted to see this. I don't think I'll ever come to know him as well as the veterans of TPU, but somehow I know that he would be joyful to see the holiday cheer and Christmas spirit here. I asked myself whether my grandfather, who had suffered a stroke more than 10 years ago, who was partially incapacitated from then until his death in 2014, would have been happy to see this giveaway. And the answer was yes. And the answer was also yes when I asked myself if my grandmother will want me to not only enjoy my life to the fullest but also be philanthropic towards others, people who aren't necessarily family and close friends, to help them live their lives to fullest. 

Because I've reached the end of my aimless, emotional, desperate, grieving search for answers. The only way we beat this demon is by living. We live our lives to the fullest. The brilliant biochemists and oncologists live knowing that through the misery and tediousness of searching for the cure that there are lives to be saved behind all the dead ends. The ones who have lost their better half, their best friends, their loved ones live in defiance in the face of the omnipresent menace, spreading the word to others about tragedy, loss and the hope that one day we'll be able to put this all behind us. We give to others to so that they might stay strong like ourselves, confident in their day-to-day lives, every day as a big "fuck you" to the cancer that wants to bring us to our knees. Every little bit counts, and as much as I have always been tired of hearing that phrase uttered over and over, I embrace it because I know it to be true. Every little tool, video game, hardware component or piece of software that makes our lives better and by us participating in the giveaway, makes the lives of others richer and fuller. The road ahead is tough and has been ever since the first human being passed on from this world, a victim of this terrible disease, and cancer doesn't care who you are when it's sifting through the inventory of humankind, deciding who it wants to take. But as much as it tries, as fast as malignant tumours grow and metastasize, it cannot break that person's inner strength, it cannot break what strength people find in each other, unless we give in and give up.


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Something I needed to share, maybe just needed to get it off my chest.



Thanks for sharing this with your fellow TPU'ers!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2016)

/yawn..... morning bumps.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 5, 2016)

Is there a "best of" kinda thread or post of Kreij posts? I'm trying to understand who he was and why he is so popular here. I already tried to look up posts from him, starting from his profile, but I only found kinda generic posts of him. Great thread btw. much respect.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Is there a "best of" kinda thread or post of Kreij posts?




No, but that would be an amazing thread to have available! There was soooooooo much from @Kreij that should be in a "best of" type of thread!!!!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd think the next giveaway would be building upon what we have. Like that old quad you have laying around? Let's get some ram in there and get it crunching. CPU not clock as high as it could be due to overheating? Let's throw a better cooler at you and have you get it clocked. 

Food for thought.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 5, 2016)

It's a shame we can't set up (or can we?) a TPU linked charitable fundraiser and for every 'give away' we ask for a dollar (or equivalent) donation. 
Not sure what cancer charity would benefit but it would be something genuinely tangible. I know its pretty unlikely but hey, would be cool.

I should be donating again later this year, upcoming tech dependent. I'd like to think my next item could 'pin' down some major interest.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> No, but that would be an amazing thread to have available! There was soooooooo much from @Kreij that should be in a "best of" type of thread!!!!



Having read this and had a look, it would appear that within the search criteria it will only find threads that Kreij has started since we moved across to XenForo in 2013, in order to dig out more it may need a manual post by post, thread by thread search but I will have a play over the weekend and see if anything is feasible and if so, if considered worthwhile we can look into doing something perhaps.

testing (sorry for derail, will move elsewhere!............


*EVE online*
If you cannot make it through one day of trying to learn how EVE Online works then the game is not for you.

Post by: Kreij, Feb 9, 2014 in forum: Games



Post
*anyone else beta testing Elder scrolls online?*
I haven't been able to get in with a character yet, so I don't have one if that's what you are asking. I'm not even sure how the game works at...
Post by: Kreij, Feb 8, 2014 in forum: Games



Post
*anyone else beta testing Elder scrolls online?*
That's what I was getting too. Figured I would try later.
Post by: Kreij, Feb 7, 2014 in forum: Games



Post
*"Starfire" Space Cannon: Why not to invest in a Kickstarter*
This project is awesome! It's like a giant potato gun. We could lob spuds back and forth between Canada and Wisconsin!!! I want one.
Post by: Kreij, Feb 6, 2014 in forum: Science & Technology



Thread
*John Carmack Left iD Software Because He Couldn't Work on Virtual Reality*
Most of you are familiar with the name John Carmack. For those who may not be, he's the legendary game developer and engineer who was one of the...
Thread by: Kreij, Feb 5, 2014, 22 replies, in forum: News



Post
*Feedback & Bug Reports for new Forums*
Yes, it looks like they system parsed any entries in that post which contained the "@" symbol and converted them to "mailto" links if it thought...
Post by: Kreij, Feb 2, 2014 in forum: Comments & Feedback



Post
*anyone else beta testing Elder scrolls online?*
@newconroer You can always start a thread to discuss Pantheon: Rise of the Fallen if you would like.
Post by: Kreij, Feb 2, 2014 in forum: Games



Post
*anyone else beta testing Elder scrolls online?*
I forgot to clarify that I in no way associate "mindless" with "not enjoyable".  Mindless entertainment is sometimes exactly what I want to relax.
Post by: Kreij, Feb 1, 2014 in forum: Games



Post
*anyone else beta testing Elder scrolls online?*
@newconroer While many people, myself included, enjoy mindless mob killing, it's still mindless. It does not take a whole lot of wherewithal to...
Post by: Kreij, Feb 1, 2014 in forum: Games


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep, I imagine that finding some of the more memorable posts from "ole uncle Kreij" would be a long and tedious task @Tatty_One !!! 

One of the things that may have gotten lost in the shuffle @Kanan , is that Kreij was one of the first members and moderators to actually do some amazing giveaway's. Something else that Kreij did for anyone was to give a lending hand when possible. He would help resolve issues through PM's and always included a great sense of humor when PM'ing. LOLOL 
Not only would he try to help with computer tech issues, but also he was always willing to help with real life issues. Honestly, to know him was to love him. He was an amazing person and one that has had a serious impact on TPU since his passing. The older members here dearly miss him. 

I thank the lord that I had the opportunity to join TPU early enough to have known Dean (Kreij). I personally had many discussions, both technical and just general BS'ing, with Dean and he had actually invited my wife and I to come out and stay with his family for a week or so and BBQ some "serious steaks." 

Oh great, now I start typing memories of Dean and I start getting dang tears welling up. Got to quit that.

Needless to say, I am sure you kind of get the idea here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, I imagine that finding some of the more memorable posts from "ole uncle Kreij" would be a long and tedious task @Tatty_One !!!
> 
> One of the things that may have gotten lost in the shuffle @Kanan , is that Kreij was one of the first members and moderators to actually do some amazing giveaway's. Something else that Kreij did for anyone was to give a lending hand when possible. He would help resolve issues through PM's and always included a great sense of humor when PM'ing. LOLOL
> Not only would he try to help with computer tech issues, but also he was always willing to help with real life issues. Honestly, to know him was to love him. He was an amazing person and one that has had a serious impact on TPU since his passing. The older members here dearly miss him.
> ...


Amen to that!  I only wish, one day I could publish some of the threads we had and posts we exchanged in the Moderator Lounge.... epic material!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Amen to that!  I only wish, one day I could publish some of the threads we had and posts we exchanged in the Moderator Lounge.... epic material!




 Oh I'll bet that's right!!! I can imagine some of the conversations that would go on in the moderators lounge.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 7, 2016)

I apologize to all for mis-posting this in the wrong place, if You happened to see it in the other thread, as well as the Shipping cost issue, i want aware of the rules regarding that....anyway..ill try this again,

I have a Powercolor 6950 1Gb that is in Perfect working condition, and can still crank out decent FPS in many games, I most recently had it in one of My PC's as a back-up and it ran GTa5 @ low settings well enough, I'd MUCH rather it get put to use, than sit in my garage and drift into obsolescence, So.... If you want it, Post here that You Do and I'll randomly draw a name, and it's Yours.The only requisite I have is that You live in the US _*just for shipping reasons PM me if you have an idea*_
I'll pick a person in a few days, or when its easiest for me....feel free to let anyone you think might want either of these items know about this post, as it wont appear as readily as a standard giveaway....i did it like this because i wanted it to be for the great members who take part in @Norton 's thread. 

Also, I have a Single stick of ...
Micron 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3-1333MHz Non-ECC Memory that is also available to anyone who would like it , or could put it to use...same way as the GPU..ill pick if more than one members are available.







Powercolor 6950 1Gb *mine has a new stock heatsink, no sticker of sword guy*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^

Not for me thankyou.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2016)

Great giveaway items @jboydgolfer !!! 

Now to see if @W1zzard will let us update the title and OP on this thread.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 7, 2016)

Norton said:


> Great giveaway items @jboydgolfer !!!
> 
> Now to see if @W1zzard will let us update the title and OP on this thread.



More TPU awesomeness!  I suggest a new thread for that generous offering.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 7, 2016)

**MOVED giveaway to a seperate thread so it get seen by more members..HERE**


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome giveaway @jboydgolfer     

Not entering as I recently won a pair of video cards but wanted to give my thanks to you for the amazing continued support in this incredible community!!!


----------



## laszlo (Feb 8, 2016)

generous giveaway @jboydgolfer ! 

i won't participate as can't crossfire with 6850....

good luck to all who enter!


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 20, 2016)

Paying a visit to Kreij's memorial, good work to everyone who keeps the flame burning


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 20, 2016)

bumpity bumper bump a bump 

also paying a visite and respect to Kreij's memorial


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 20, 2016)

If you're not crunching or folding, please consider doing it in memory of Kreij!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 20, 2016)

Once upon a time Jesus Christ told a parable to his disciples, was about a poor woman that she gave the only coin that she owned to the Temple as an offer, and was far beyond of rich people who gave more to the Temple than she could. However she gave all that she had and the rich people only gave crumbs that they do not needed.

What we gave from the heart has hundred times more value than what we gave from our wallet.

The truth is the thinnest line of all, who walks on it will not fall.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2016)

*UPDATE- 2/21/2016*

*@W1zzard unlocked the OP for us so expect updates and a new project starting up this week! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 21, 2016)

nice


----------



## Kursah (Feb 21, 2016)

We should do pfSense minibuild for the next giveaway. I have some spare DDR3 I would gladly donate.

I think it'd be cool to do something different and still extremely useful that many may or may not realize. Also could be good for training aspiring network techs as well.

Another idea would be for a Plex server/NAS build. I dunno...I see so.e options and while ultimately they're just PC builds...it could be fun to see what parts come up to create these to give away.

Sorry if that's off course here...I hope its worth consideration.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2016)

Up, up, up we go!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 28, 2016)

Too far down the page. 

Was just looking for my first post, just because, and wandered into the original thread where K gave us the news... had to wander thru the pages for a bit, and came across this post. Was just too much like the K that so many of us knew... So, here's a bump, with a reminder of the person that brought it home for so many of us...



Kreij said:


> _I wish there was a button in the OP that allowed me to "Thanks everyone in the tread", but there is not so I will try to thank you all as the thanks button allows.
> 
> Being in the hospital for over two weeks was quite the exercise in patience (<-- understatment of the year), but it gave me the opportunity to really show the nursing staff and my surgeon how much I appreciated everything they were doing to help me. It also gave me the opportunity to visit with the patients on the floor who were worse off than me, and to bring a little hope and happiness into their lives as they were going through their trials.
> 
> ...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 28, 2016)

Kreij said:


> _I had nothing but ice chips to wet my mouth_



i Fu@%ing Hate that Damn Ice Chip diet they ALWAYS defer to.... i understand Why, but that makes it NO better. a plastic bowl, or paper cup, and frankly appetite doen't even allow for that, but still.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh my god!!!!!! Ole uncle Kreij was just such an amazing person! I remember reading that post originally and it really brought tears to my eyes as it just now did. 
Bless ya @Ahhzz for quoting that post to remind everyone how he thought of others before himself!!! 

Just remember everyone, this is exactly why we constantly work together to fight this awful disease!!!! F@#k CANCER!!!!!!

I know that Dean is looking down and just smiling away at us all and wish he could make a post to our team work and pat us all on the back!


In Dean's name lets do this..........................Keep crunching!!!!!!!!!   We at least owe this to our beloved "Ole Uncle Kreij" for sure. Maybe one day with the help of the many many people that help crunch we can all beat this damn killer!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2016)

Gotta say that I miss good old Uncle Kreij! 



And I do have a regret about Kreij:

If you guys remember, Kreij did a little contest giveaway where entrants had to write a poem about his recent surgerical experiences, comical type thing. I, not fully comprehending the severity of his situation, did it the wrong way and was rather crude about the whole thing: not intentionally or maliciously, just being silly. I regret that because it was a very serious situation, one that ultimately took Kreij, and I felt terrible about it. I still think about it every now and then while on TPU. Obviously I can't change it, but I sure wish I could.

He was a good sport as always and didn't chastise me, though I felt it regardless. Sorry Kreij.



On the other hand, he helped me out several times, even saying nice things about me. One time, I posted a stupid question about Windows 8 shortly after it came out, and he could have (and should have) said, "Google it!" but he didn't, he helped me out by telling me how to do it, whatever it was, can't remember exactly. Yes, I should have Googled, but he was kind in turn, and I appreciated it very much. It taught me to have a little patience with people especially if someone is asking for help; refrain from a nasty attitude even if justified.




Amazing how a single person can have such an effect on an online digital community, even years later!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2016)

/harumph-bump


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 12, 2016)

Come to the top, so may be readed by nice gentlemen,

The Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven memorial.

.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Build Giveaway

Winter is ending and Spring is near.... time to bring this thread back with some fresh awesomesauce!!!

June will mark two years since we lost our dear friend and moderator- Kreij. Dean we still miss you  

I'm proposing we start another community sponsored gaming rig build to giveaway... 

What do we need? ... The necessary components to build a kick ass gaming PC

- Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard  donated by @Norton and @EarthDog 
- CPU- i5-6600k donated by TPU the community
- Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit donated by @Norton and @EarthDog 
- Cooling (see below):
  - CPU waterblock- EK waterblock *donated by @Norton* 
  - Swiftech 360mm radiator *donated by @manofthem
*  - DDC pump and fittings *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing donated by *@Norton
*- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD (see below):
  - 1TB HDD *donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
  - *128 GB* *SSD *donated by @yotano211
*- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold) *donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system- donated by [Ion]
- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
  - Cougar 450K gaming keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
*  - Cougar 450M gaming mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
*  - shipping support by *@yotano211
**NOTE-* @*jboydgolfer* has volunteered to build the rig and ship it out to the winner!


*Post in and show your support folks!!! 

*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 13, 2016)

hooray for another rig giveaway


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll keep an eye out for any possible hardware. Also count me in for some assistance to defray shipping costs


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2016)

Norton said:


> **NOTE-* @*jboydgolfer* has volunteered to build the rig and ship it out to the winner!



and NOW that i have had some practice, im CERTAIN that this build will look Even better than my Last build....aesthetics are Important to Me as You can probably tell. ...


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> and NOW that i have had some practice, im CERTAIN that this build will look Even better than my Last build....aesthetics are Important to Me as You can probably tell. ...




We have the first batch of parts in for the build...

*The case*- from @sneekypeet 

An *Antec S10* full tower case






http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129224

*The GPU*- from @jboydgolfer 

A *PowerColor 7970 LCS**
* includes EK full cover waterblock and backplate, DDC pump, and fittings






http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131463
* 7970 LCS originally donated to forum members by @the54thvoid

*Some Cooling*- from @manofthem

A *Swiftech 360mm radiator*:


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!!!!! Some amazing parts all thanks to our awesome members @sneekypeet , @jboydgolfer , and @manofthem !!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2016)

@Norton  I can kick in a 1tb hdd.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @Norton  I can kick in a 1tb hdd.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2016)

Norton said:


>


I have 2 of them but one is a wd green drive.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2016)

UPDATE!!!

PSU found! 

Details coming soon.... when I am at a location that's not a phone.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 14, 2016)

IDK how I missed ever seeing that Antec S10 chassis, but that looks like a sick piece of gear!  Love the layout!


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Build Giveaway.... **UPDATE!*

* What do we need? ... The necessary components to build a kick ass gaming PC*

*
Added today: 
EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold) donated by @JATownes *

*






Here's what we have so far 

- Motherboard and CPU
- Memory
- Cooling:
   - CPU waterblock
   - Swiftech 360mm radiator *donated by @manofthem
*   - DDC pump and fittings *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing
- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD- 1TB HDD *donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
*- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold) *donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet 
*- Operating system
- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)*

*Great start to the build everyone!!! 



*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 15, 2016)

shiT i forgot, i have tubing, atleast enough for the GPU, likely more.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 15, 2016)

I am gonna stop posting in this thread because I just can't handle the awesome `lit my head is on the verge of exploding


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 15, 2016)

Put me in for the complete shipping cost for any parts from anyone.

And put me in for a SSD OS drive. I just need to find it, I forgot the size.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> Put me in for the complete shipping cost for any parts from anyone.
> 
> And put me in for a SSD OS drive. I just need to find it, I forgot the size.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 15, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> Put me in for the complete shipping cost for any parts from anyone.
> 
> And put me in for a SSD OS drive. I just need to find it, I forgot the size.



very generous of You, Thank You VERY much.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> Put me in for the complete shipping cost for any parts from anyone.
> 
> And put me in for a SSD OS drive. I just need to find it, I forgot the size.



Awesome!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2016)

@Norton , if @yotano211  can't dig up that SSD or it is too small, I have a brand new in box Sammy 850 EVO 250 gig drive that I will be more than happy to donate to this amazing prize build!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @Norton , if @yotano211  can't dig up that SSD or it is too small, I have a brand new in box Sammy 850 EVO 250 gig drive that I will be more than happy to donate to this amazing prize build!!!!!!!!!!


 very nice.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Build Giveaway.... **UPDATE!*

* What do we need? ... The necessary components to build a kick ass gaming PC*

*
Added today: 
- SSD donated and shipping support by @yotano211 *
*SSD model pending
*


- Cougar 450K gaming keyboard donated by @sneekypeet 





- Cougar 450M gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet 




- EK waterblock and tubing donated by @Norton *
*final spec on block pending
*





Here's what we have so far 

- Motherboard and CPU
- Memory
- Cooling:
  - CPU waterblock- EK waterblock donated by @Norton 
  - Swiftech 360mm radiator *donated by @manofthem
*  - DDC pump and fittings *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing donated by @Norton 
- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD
   - 1TB HDD *donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
   - *SSD donated by @yotano211
- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold) *donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system
- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
   - Cougar 450K gaming keyboard donated by @sneekypeet 
   - Cougar 450M gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet 
   - shipping support by *@yotano211
*Great going on the build so far everyone!!! 



*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2016)

@Norton, do you need fans for the rad? I think I have like 3 Corsair 120 quiet fans I can kick in. Pretty sure only the red rings but I'll double check.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Pretty sure only the red rings but I'll double check.



If that is all you have, I have blue and the white rings that I could send in case the winner wants a different color than red.
Actually I could just send the rings right to the winner if it would be easier.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @Norton, do you need fans for the rad? I think I have like 3 Corsair 120 quiet fans I can kick in. Pretty sure only the red rings but I'll double check.



Think we're set on the fans (case comes with 7 of them) but don't forget where they are just in case- Thanks!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2016)

I have an AM3 CPU I could donate, but it's only a dual-core 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103897


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @Norton , if @yotano211  can't dig up that SSD or it is too small, I have a brand new in box Sammy 850 EVO 250 gig drive that I will be more than happy to donate to this amazing prize build!!!!!!!!!!


I cant find the drive, I am just going to buy it off ebay. I will look for a 128gb SSD. 

Why dont you do that sammy 850 250gb has a side prize.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Build Giveaway.... **UPDATE!*

* What do we need? ... The necessary components to build a kick ass gaming PC - ALMOST THERE!!! *

*
Added today: 



- MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard  donated by @Norton and @EarthDog *




*


- G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit donated by @Norton and @EarthDog 








Here's what we have so far 

- Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard  donated by @Norton and @EarthDog 
- CPU- still needed!
- Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit donated by @Norton and @EarthDog 
- Cooling (see below):
  - CPU waterblock- EK waterblock *donated by @Norton* 
  - Swiftech 360mm radiator *donated by @manofthem
*  - DDC pump and fittings *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing donated by *@Norton
*- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD (see below):
  - 1TB HDD *donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
  - *128 GB* *SSD *donated by @yotano211
*- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold) *donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system- still needed!
- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
  - Cougar 450K gaming keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
*  - Cougar 450M gaming mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
*  - shipping support by *@yotano211

*We need a socket 1151 CPU and a copy of Windows and this PC will be ready to build and give away!*

*Great going on the build so far everyone!!! 



*


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 17, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Build Giveaway.... **UPDATE!*
> 
> * What do we need? ... The necessary components to build a kick ass gaming PC - ALMOST THERE!!! *
> 
> ...




Man that is one sweet system, that Mobo looks like it's going to ROCK! 

Great Job Everyone....


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe some of us can pool some cash together for an i5 6600K? I'll put in $50 to start.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 17, 2016)

I wish I had the funds to donate and I've already secretly talked to Stinger about my Xmas Donation for this year (it's in my system specs list but could change depending on Intel).


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2016)

I know Kai has been selling Windows 7 keys on Hardforums.  Has anyone reached out to see if he'd donate one for this giveaway?


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I know Kai has been selling Windows 7 keys on Hardforums.  Has anyone reached out to see if he'd donate one for this giveaway?



He's been away from the forum since last week and I'm not a member over there. Any volunteers willing to get a message out to him?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2016)

I might make it over there tomorrow.  If I do, I'll send him a PM.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

Norton said:


> We need a socket 1151 CPU and a copy of Windows and this PC will be ready to build and give away!





theonedub said:


> Maybe some of us can pool some cash together for an i5 6600K? I'll put in $50 to start.



This is a nice idea! I can help out too contributing towards a cpu. I haven't seen any decent deals for much lately. Since the board is an h150 w/o OC, we could look for a regular locked i5/7 cpu too. I'll keep my eyes open even more now.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2016)

You're right, I missed it's not a Z board- i5 6500 would be solid.


----------



## Naito (Mar 17, 2016)

I might be able to source an OEM Windows 10 Pro key through work. We usually have a couple lying around (sometimes used, but we can keep trying).

EDIT: This will be done legitimately, of course.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2016)

with Promo code EMCEHGH22
_this i5 6400 is $175_ Not Too bad.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 17, 2016)

That is a great idea @theonedub !!! 

And actually aren't you close to a Microcenter or Fry's? Either of them usually sell the i5 6500's and 6600's pretty cheap. 

If Nic can grab one close to him we could all shoot the funds to his account so he could pick it up?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> with Promo code EMCEHGH22
> _this i5 6400 is $175_ Not Too bad.


I was just coming on to post this

EDIT: Kai said that he would gladly donate a Windows 7 Pro key, and these are easily upgradable to Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> with Promo code EMCEHGH22
> _this i5 6400 is $175_ Not Too bad.



The clocks are a little disappointing for a locked CPU though. 

@stinger608 I checked Frys and their price isn't really any more competitive than NE or Amazon. Factor in CA tax and USPS shipping and it makes more sense to buy online and ship directly to the system builder for sure.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2016)

i am a prime member so newegg buys are free 2 or 3 day shipping, which is a feature i can Share to up to 5 or so other, by them giving me theyre Email addresses, and i add it to my prime. Plus i have a $10 Gift card for NE too.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 17, 2016)

theonedub said:


> The clocks are a little disappointing for a locked CPU though.
> 
> @stinger608 I checked Frys and their price isn't really any more competitive than NE or Amazon. Factor in CA tax and USPS shipping and it makes more sense to buy online and ship directly to the system builder for sure.




Yep, that makes sense bro! 

If needed, I have a Microcenter about 100 miles away in Denver. I can run down there to pick one up if the price is much better. 
The one and only issue would be that it would probably have to be at the end of March. Not sure what the time line is for the build, but I would be more than happy to run down there. 
I'll probably be running down there that weekend (April 2nd) anyhow. I have to pick up some parts for a client build so it wouldn't be like I am going out of my way.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2016)

just letting all concerned parties Know that the First item Has arrived from @JATownes , and @Norton just a correction to The Parts list its a EVGA 750 B2


----------



## JATownes (Mar 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> just letting all concerned parties Know that the First item Has arrived from @JATownes , and @Norton just a correction to The Parts list its a EVGA 750 B2



Oh hell, did I order the wrong one?  Damnit!  I was hurrying at the office and just slapped it in the cart.  If you guys would prefer the other, I am more that happy to have that one returned and get the other one.  I feel like a moron now. 

I'll cover the return shipping so we can get the 80+ gold one. Just let me know.

Teach me to do tech stuff at the office, but I was trying to get it there ASAP.

JAT


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

JATownes said:


> Oh hell, did I order the wrong one?  Damnit!  I was hurrying at the office and just slapped it in the cart.  If you guys would prefer the other, I am more that happy to have that one returned and get the other one.  I feel like a moron now.
> 
> I'll cover the return shipping so we can get the 80+ gold one. Just let me know.
> 
> ...



Just speaking my own humble opinion here: that PSU is 750w w/ 4x 6+2pcie, bronze rated, semi-mod, and 9 out of 10 JohnnyGuru rated... Sounds pretty great!


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

What is the point of this donation rig, as in, what will it be doing? I can toss some money towards a processor if that is possible or perhaps buy it outright depending on what is needed...


----------



## JATownes (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What is the point of this donation rig, as in, what will it be doing? I can toss some money towards a processor if that is possible or perhaps buy it outright depending on what is needed...



Dean was a great guy around here, and the crunching and folding teams here try to put as much effort as possible to defeat that evil scourge that is cancer that took such a great man from our community.  I am not a member of the team(s), so @Norton would probably be better equipped to answer those questions.

JAT


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What is the point of this donation rig, as in, what will it be doing? I can toss some money towards a processor if that is possible or perhaps buy it outright depending on what is needed...



It all started out as and has continued to focus around a rig that would be a competent cruncher/folder/gamer, a well rounded pc.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

So a simply quad would do? Cool.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What is the point of this donation rig, as in, what will it be doing? I can toss some money towards a processor if that is possible or perhaps buy it outright depending on what is needed...



The goal is to enjoy it!! 

Crunching or folding is entirely optional...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2016)

Windows key has been sent to Bill (key courtesy of [Ion])


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Windows key has been sent to Bill (key courtesy of [Ion])



Thanks guys! 

@AthlonX2 has donated an *Acronis True Image HD* key also!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2016)

Ill get the return of the PSU expedited, I spoke with a contact @ newegg, who will get JATownes his $ back quick, so the turn around will be quick. Plus Im gonna pay return for faster shipping, Newegg will only cover ground , (not that there is a hurry) but they offered to reinburse my costs if I paid out of pocket, So i will, and they will 

my eyes are SO blurry, im on NO sleep, sleep well.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill get the return of the PSU expedited, I spoke with a contact @ newegg, who will get JATownes his $ back quick, so the turn around will be quick. Plus Im gonna pay return for faster shipping, Newegg will only cover ground , (not that there is a hurry) but they offered to reinburse my costs if I paid out of pocket, So i will, and they will
> 
> my eyes are SO blurry, im on NO sleep, sleep well.



Thanks for handling that.  I'll get the new one ordered ASAP and send it your way.  Note to self: no more quick ordering tech stuff at the office while my employees are gone on spring break...that is how you order the wrong gear.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2016)

JATownes said:


> Thanks for handling that.  I'll get the new one ordered ASAP and send it your way.  Note to self: no more quick ordering tech stuff at the office while my employees are gone on spring break...that is how you order the wrong gear.



Seriously no problem @all. Really. Trust me,righg now i welcome the distraction.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 18, 2016)

Im leaving for the keys in the morning, but how dobi enter this giveaway and i would crunch thecpc if i did happen to win....although id need some setup help...lol


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

fritoking said:


> Im leaving for the keys in the morning, but how dobi enter this giveaway and i would crunch thecpc if i did happen to win....although id need some setup help...lol



We won't do the giveaway for a few weeks yet so you will have plenty of time to enter. 

Watch this thread for a title change and a link to the announcement in the OP- will update both of those when we're ready to go


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

Still need a cpu for this?



theonedub said:


> Maybe some of us can pool some cash together for an i5 6600K? I'll put in $50 to start



If so, I'll put a few bucks in.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 18, 2016)

BLOODY HELL..........


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd be willing to put a few in for the CPU ...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2016)

I think $199 (+tax) would get the CPU squared away. Just can't think of the best way to coordinate pooling the funds. Maybe @Norton has an idea?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

theonedub said:


> I think $199 (+tax) would get the CPU squared away. Just can't think of the best way to coordinate pooling the funds. Maybe @Norton has an idea?



I think @jboydgolfer said he has Newegg premier and a $10 gc. We (those contributing) could PP him as a gift, and he could order it directly since he's building...?


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

theonedub said:


> I think $199 (+tax) would get the CPU squared away. Just can't think of the best way to coordinate pooling the funds. Maybe @Norton has an idea?





manofthem said:


> I think @jboydgolfer said he has Newegg premier and a $10 gc. We (those contributing) could PP him as a gift, and he could order it directly since he's building...?




If anyone wants to contribute towards buying a chip you can send the funds to me via PayPal and I can take care of it.

Or will assist anyone else who would like to take the lead on it. 

At work atm so my time is limited 

Great job everyone!!!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I think @jboydgolfer said he has Newegg premier and a $10 gc. We (those contributing) could PP him as a gift, and he could order it directly since he's building...?



Was thinking we should first confirm that this is the route that we are taking to source the CPU ('crowd funding'), then we would have to record exactly who is contributing what, then we could send funds for the purchase. Some coordination is needed to make sure it goes smoothly.

EDIT: I would be more than happy with @Norton handling the collection and disbursement of funds for the CPU


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

@Norton + @theonedub sounds very good to me. I'll be sending something over tonight


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton has access to my newegg premier benefits through his account.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2016)

At the moment I can't do much.  But I could swing a 10 spot. Just need to know who this will go to? Either @Norton or @jboydgolfer I'm guessing.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton gets ANY funds. I had to close my paypal acct last year when somone used it to make $4000.00 in DLC purchases

Also,on the build topic,this is the gpu i am considering donating for maximum frames per second


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Also,on the build topic,this is the gpu i am considering donating for maximum frames per second




 Yea, that MX4000 should do the trick.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Norton gets ANY funds. I had to close my paypal acct last year when somone used it to make $4000.00 in DLC purchases.....



I remember that...




stinger608 said:


> At the moment I can't do much.  But I could swing a 10 spot. Just need to know who this will go to? Either @Norton or @jboydgolfer I'm guessing.



Same here, not much, but I'll give what I can manage . Had to double check the finances to make sure I wasn't going to get in trouble heheh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

So everyone agreed, @Norton to handle the funds for CPU?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

Just gotta say that this is impressive, everyone pooling together to make something happen!  Fills me with glee and tears!  


It's so awesome to see this thread still going, to see everyone still enthusiastic and generous!




JrRacinFan said:


> So everyone agreed, @Norton to handle the funds for CPU?



Yessiree


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> So everyone agreed, @Norton to handle the funds for CPU?




Yep, that is what I'm gathering.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, that MX4000 should do the trick.



shes a beauty, Huh?
never been used too O_O

i like to yank those Older Heatsinks off, and repurpose them...they make Great cooling fins for many applications..HDD's, Router's, etc..


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for showing your trust in me everyone! 

*I'm home now so if anyone wants to contribute please send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.* 

@theonedub - got you marked down for $50


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

@Norton I will be sending a combined payment sometime this afternoon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

Sent $25 towards the CPU. Best I could at the present time.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thanks for showing your trust in me everyone!
> 
> *I'm home now so if anyone wants to contribute please send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.*
> 
> @theonedub - got you marked down for $50











Norton knows.....


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thanks for showing your trust in me everyone!
> 
> *I'm home now so if anyone wants to contribute please send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.*
> 
> @theonedub - got you marked down for $50



$50 sent, glad I could find a way to contribute to the latest build


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

theonedub said:


> $50 sent, glad I could find a way to contribute to the latest build



There's $75 as far we are aware, dub. Only bout $125 away from an i5 6500


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

theonedub said:


> $50 sent, glad I could find a way to contribute to the latest build







JrRacinFan said:


> There's $75 as far we are aware, dub.* Only bout $125 away from an i5 6500*


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> There's $75 as far we are aware, dub. Only bout $125 away from an i5 6500



Should be $85 as I shot em a 10 spot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

Wish I had more cash to replace the X79 with an X99. I'd just send you guys that board/cpu.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2016)

how far are we from the cost of the chip? theres a bunch of numbers here


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> how far are we from the cost of the chip? theres a bunch of numbers here



At i3 level now... halfway to i5


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> how far are we from the cost of the chip? theres a bunch of numbers here





stinger608 said:


> Should be $85 as I shot em a 10 spot.



Should be $105, I just sent $20. I should be able to do more tomorrow...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't think we should settle for an i3 to be honest. I say we shoot for an i5! I'm sure we will hit the mark well before its time to do the giveaway!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

we're looking to go i5 6600 iirc. but definitely an i5.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 19, 2016)

@Norton Put me down for 2,000 pennies. I will need the paypal account to send it too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

LOL @yotano211 .. 

Get his address and ship em! HAH


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL @yotano211 ..
> 
> Get his address and ship em! HAH


The shipping cost alone will not be worth it lol


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> The shipping cost alone will not be worth it lol


If it fits, it ships, for a low flat rate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> The shipping cost alone will not be worth it lol


I know but I've always wanted to try it to mess with someone! Sorry for the somewhat general nonsense. Done for now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry for the double post but @Norton, can we throw in a game or three to sweeten up the build? Maybe a season pass to The Division? I know the Gold edition is 99 currently tho which is a little steep, just an idea.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry for the double post but @Norton, can we throw in a game or three to sweeten up the build? Maybe a season pass to The Division?



Games are more than welcome and any we don't use for the build we can setup in a bonus giveaway.... *HINT*- we have some goodies for a bonus giveaway already!


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 19, 2016)

xvi said:


> If it fits, it ships, for a low flat rate.


wow this just made me laugh. I get better shipping discounts than the USPS website.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

@manofthem Sent @jboydgolfer a few of my unused steam keys.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't remember what I have exactly but I do have a handful of Steam keys floating around somewhere that can used for whatever: either included in the donation rig, a giveaway, etc...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I don't think we should settle for an i3 to be honest. I say we shoot for an i5! I'm sure we will hit the mark well before its time to do the giveaway!





jboydgolfer said:


> we're looking to go i5 6600 iirc. but definitely an i5.



I know this team and their generosity pretty well.  I have no doubt we'll make the i5 level, and I'm pretty sure we could go all the was to i7.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 19, 2016)

wow, this is one of the reasons why tpu is such a great community

rip kreij, fuck cancer.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

I assume we are shooting for an i5 6500/6600? Looks like the i5 6500 is a 3.2ghz chip (turbo 3.6), $205 on Newegg. The i5 6600 is a 3.3ghz chip (turbo 3.9) for $225, $20 more 100 mhz but a better turbo clock.

Next thought is the board that @Norton scored. Depending on the board, a cpu may not always hit max turbo. (my 4790 will only go to 3.8 instead of 4.0 due to the h97 board). So I guess it doesn't really matter, either of those CPUs would be awesome!

Just thinking out loud here


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2016)

It's a shame electricity is so expensive or I'd build a second rig from scratch and run WCG on it. My rent just got raised with how much power my stuff draws/.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 19, 2016)

Toothless said:


> It's a shame electricity is so expensive or I'd build a second rig from scratch and run WCG on it. My rent just got raised with how much power my stuff draws/.


Just follow my lead and crunch on your phone 
I am charging my HTC one M7 at night (every 2-3 days), but it still pulls ~500 points average daily (more than 1k for every 8-hour session). 
Not much, but still a contribution!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

i got a text update from usps that the MoBo & RAM will be "out for delivery" today.

i have a spare PSU, and a Spare Case, I may take the time to test that all items are functioning properly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 

You have an Android phone? Give the app Aftership a shot if so.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @jboydgolfer
> 
> You have an Android phone? Give the app Aftership a shot if so.



believe it or not, i have managed without a cell phone since 2000  or 2001 . I hate them. I just create a google voice account for free when i need to use texting etc.. but thank you just the same.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

Goodies came a minute ago...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

@Norton where are we on the collections for the CPU?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @Norton where are we on the collections for the CPU?




I am guessing, with the latest 20 spot we should be at $125? 

That is unless someone has sent more and hasn't posted here.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @Norton where are we on the collections for the CPU?





stinger608 said:


> I am guessing, with the latest 20 spot we should be at $125?
> 
> That is unless someone has sent more and hasn't posted here.



*$155* as of right now  *$55* *more* will get us an* i5-6600* for the build


----------



## fritoking (Mar 19, 2016)

I can donate Norton....shoot me a pm with instructions


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2016)

fritoking said:


> I can donate Norton....shoot me a pm with instructions



PM'd 

Heading out for a bit- will catch up with everyone in a little while.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> *$155* as of right now  *$55* *more* will get us an* i5-6600* for the build



*$175* now, just sent $20 more...had to wait for money to clear from yesterday


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

Its the final countdown ...

bee da dee deeeee ...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow, not even 24 hours and we about have enough to cover the i5 6600!!!!!!! 

What an amazing community!!!!!!!     

I have said it before and I'll say it again, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo proud and lucky to be a part of such an awesome bunch of folks on the net!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

$10 short of a 6400.
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=I5-6400BOX

Let me look around some more ...


----------



## fritoking (Mar 19, 2016)

I just donated


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2016)

fritoking said:


> I just donated




Well your just frigging awesome brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Here's what we have so far
> 
> - Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
> - CPU- still needed!
> ...



Since Kai is throwing in a Win7 key, as soon as soon as we get this cpu covered, we are good to go! 

Is everything good on the watercooling front like a res, or are we going without it?



fritoking said:


> I just donated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16819117563 $205

I'm thinking i5 6500 or 6600K skipping over the vanilla 6600. Not worth the extra $20 for 6600 over 6500.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16819117563 $205
> 
> I'm thinking i5 6500 or 6600K



No OCing on the supplied board so might as well save those few $$


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> No OCing on the supplied board so might as well save those few $$



Then there you go. That extra $20 for another 100mhz, who knows.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then there you go. That extra $20 for another 100mhz, who knows.



The $20 for the 6500 -> 6600 (nonk) gives 100mhz but also a better turbo clock, 3.6 -> 3.9. What are the opinions? If we have the $, might as well spring for it I guess


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> The $20 for the 6500 -> 6600 (nonk) gives 100mhz but also a better turbo clock, 3.6 -> 3.9. What are the opinions? If we have the $, might as well spring for it I guess



Didn't see that! Good catch.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> The $20 for the 6500 -> 6600 (nonk) gives 100mhz but also a better turbo clock, 3.6 -> 3.9. What are the opinions? If we have the $, might as well spring for it I guess



We are a lock for a 6600k for the build. I will kick in any extra if needed. 

Why a k chip? Gives the winner the opportunity to upgrade the rig with a motherboard change in the future


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> *We are a lock for a 6600k for the build. I will kick in any extra if needed. *
> 
> Why a k chip? Gives the winner the opportunity to upgrade the rig with a motherboard change in the future



Haha, can't argue with that!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Haha, can't argue with that!



yeah we're good on the rest of the Water cooling stuff.
i have a Rad/Res combo, tubing, ill get some if i need more
pump is here...Liquid 7970 all set to go/
i also have tons of Fans, so if needed I can add high quality Scythes, or Cooler masters. I THINK i have 6 Scythe Grand Flex ($30) a pop , but theyre nice a Fu#k  , and if needed ill add the rest to make it to a "K" chip


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 19, 2016)

Absolutely a K. We ask that they fold, but more importantly, they enjoy.


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2016)

I was wondering about an Xeon since there's a dedicated GPU in the build, but comparing i5/i7 prices to their comparable Xeons, it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2016)

the newer Xeons have iGPU's in some of the different types.

afaik, i5 is where the comfort level is


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2016)

xvi said:


> I was wondering about an Xeon since there's a dedicated GPU in the build, but comparing i5/i7 prices to their comparable Xeons, it doesn't seem worth it.



The Skylake Xeons don't work in 170 series boards- they demand C series chipsets.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> We are a lock for a 6600k for the build. I will kick in any extra if needed.
> 
> Why a k chip? Gives the winner the opportunity to upgrade the rig with a motherboard change in the future




I totally agree 100%! 

The only issue I see with an i5 vs i7 is the Hyperthreading ability with the i7's. That would allow for 8 threads of WCG crunching goodness. However, the price premium between the two is not worth it. I don't think that the i5 6600K would be all that much behind an i7 in PPD for the price difference.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 20, 2016)

I'll get the hdd shipped out next week


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2016)

Bump it up for a small update- full update later today since I'm at work atm 

We're good on a cpu- we raised *$195* at last count  We're going to use the funds to pick up a* i5-6600k* for the build.

Stay tuned!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> We're going to use the funds to pick up a* i5-6600k* for the build.



nice.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> Bump it up for a small update- full update later today since I'm at work atm
> 
> We're good on a cpu- we raised *$195* at last count  We're going to use the funds to pick up a* i5-6600k* for the build.
> 
> Stay tuned!



What is the $ goal ATM?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry guys, @Norton decided to pick me up an i3 6300, how very kind of you btw! The giveaway build is going to have an  Pentium G4400 . . . . .

hehe

**translates to I love you guys at TPU! A very dedicated team.**


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Build Giveaway- UPDATE!!!

All parts for the PC have been found!

Just added:
- CPU- i5-6600k donated by the TPU forum community 







- Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard  *donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
*- CPU- i5-6600k donated by the TPU forum community
- Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit *donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
*- Cooling (see below):
  - CPU waterblock- EK waterblock *donated by @Norton* 
  - Swiftech 360mm radiator *donated by @manofthem
*  - DDC pump and fittings *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing donated by *@Norton
*- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS *donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD (see below):
  - 1TB HDD *donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
  - *128 GB* *SSD *donated by @yotano211
*- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold) *donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system- Windows 7 Pro* donated by [Ion]
*- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
  - Cougar 450K gaming keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
*  - Cougar 450M gaming mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
*  - shipping support by *@yotano211
*  - Games & other software- full list TBA
     - Acronis True Image HD *donated by @AthlonX2 
*     - Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 *donated by @JrRacinFan 
*     - Medal of Honor *donated by @JrRacinFan 
*     - Dead Space *donated by @JrRacinFan 




*MORE giveaway items:
* list coming soon... additional items welcomed!  

Next steps:
- get all of the parts together
- build and test the rig
- ship it to the winner
Thanks to everyone for their support! 

Want a chance to get in on the PC and/or some of the other items? Entry will open soon- watch this thread for more info how to enter *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2016)

So awesome, truly amazing!

@Kreij never did the awesome things he did for any reason other than he was a great and generous person, and so many here in TPU try to follow in his steps! Some would have you think that the very awesome people on this forum who donate to causes like this or other giveaways do it merely to receive digital thanks, but that is obviously so not the case!

Can't wait to see this pc now take form and see the pics!  looking forward to the build @jboydgolfer


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So awesome, truly amazing!
> 
> @Kreij never did the awesome things he did for any reason other than he was a great and generous person, and so many here in TPU try to follow in his steps! Some would have you think that the very awesome people on this forum who donate to causes like this or other giveaways do it merely to receive digital thanks, but that is obviously so not the case!
> 
> Can't wait to see this pc now take form and see the pics!  looking forward to the build @jboydgolfer


_ *im saddened by this "thanks" business. ill not comment anymore.*_
other than to say on with the giveaway


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this prize like previous prizes, U.S. shipping only?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2016)

afaik, us only, bug i could very well be wrong.

I dont know for sure, but if i had to guess, id bet on it being kind of risky shippinv an entire pc out of country...but i have no experience with this so im only guessing


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Shipping costs would be prohibitive for a full size PC.
I'm hoping they can build something smaller next time, like an ITX or NUC that could be shipped anywhere in the world for a more reasonable fee.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Shipping costs would be prohibitive for a full size PC.
> I'm hoping they can build something smaller next time, like an ITX or NUC that could be shipped anywhere in the world for a more reasonable fee.



Unfortunately US only for the PC due to shipping costs/customs concerns. We'll be working on a couple of smaller giveaway items for our international members- figure on at least a couple of paypal gifts/gift certificates/games or similar.

*Note- that if we can get support and parts from a different area then it's possible to do a giveaway for that area... this has been done several times in past giveaways.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2016)

Pre-Update bump... more giveaway items coming so watch for the update this evening


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2016)

yeah, i would have to assume that it would be a matter of a member much like @Norton on a different side of the ocean taking a similar initiative. Willing to gather, and ship. As well as willing members to donate/distribute.  it been done before iirc. but sending the parts from the US is a tough job.


----------



## PainfulByte (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a question, I pre-ordered FO4 and the season pass from gamingdragons.com, and I did not quite enjoy FO4. At least, not enough to ever use the season pass, so I would be willing to give it away for this cause. Would you take it? How would that go about?

EDIT: It is a steam key for the season pass.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2016)

PainfulByte said:


> I have a question, I pre-ordered FO4 and the season pass from gamingdragons.com, and I did not quite enjoy FO4. At least, not enough to ever use the season pass, so I would be willing to give it away for this cause. Would you take it? How would that go about?
> 
> EDIT: It is a steam key for the season pass.



Thanks for the offer! 

   You can either PM me with the key or you can provide to the winner directly once the drawing(s) are completed. I can add your donation to the giveaway list this evening.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2016)

it came


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2016)

PainfulByte said:


> At least, not enough to ever use the season pass, so I would be willing to give it away for this cause.



sweet  i have the game but not the Seasons Pass, hoping my luck changes for this 

Edit: I must say, the generosity shown by members here at TPU is mind blowing.  Through all the game giveaways and Kreij memorial rigs built I have seen many a member offer support or hardware and it's amazing.   I offer my thanks to all of you


----------



## theonedub (Mar 22, 2016)

Is there any money left over in the funds we raised? Just thinking that sleeved extensions would look pretty sharp in this build...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2016)

so now intel doesnt give you a free heatsink any longer    even though ive only used it once, still helped me justify the Premium price over the years.
They DID however include a sticker

Speaking of intel stickers...i bought a used sony laptop, and i think i got ripped of....something about it just isnt quite right


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> so now intel doesnt give you a free heatsink any longer



You're f***ing kidding me right? That's a crock of bull. Does 1151 use the same hole pattern as 1155?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> so now intel doesnt give you a free heatsink any longer





JrRacinFan said:


> You're f***ing kidding me right? That's a crock of bull. Does 1151 use the same hole pattern as 1155?





btarunr said:


> The retail packages of both chips lack stock cooling solutions, so you need to have an LGA115x-compatible cooler ready.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 23, 2016)

But the non-k chips do still right? I think it's a good idea or to include the cooler, but I wish it reduced the price by $10-$20


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2016)

no the newer chips have no included cooler, since 1151. not that its a SUPER big deal, i just forgot, also it SORT of helped me justify the significantly higher cost of an Intel chip...now it will just be the Better performance that helps me justify it 

i WOULD think it Does use the same cooler as an 1155, 50 etc..afaik


----------



## theonedub (Mar 23, 2016)

1150, 1155, 1156, 1151 are all the same. This is all underwater though so we're good.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2016)

theonedub said:


> 1150, 1155, 1156, 1151 are all the same. *This is all underwater though so we're good*.



^^^ This! Cooling provided by an EK waterblock


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2016)

Norton said:


> ^^^ This! Cooling provided by an EK waterblock



yup...i was commenting on a personal objection level regarding the lack of stock cooler....but to be fair im a miserable human, and Im always looking for something to piss and moan about ...GOD the "post Reply" button is always SO far away


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2016)

Norton said:


> Pre-Update bump... more giveaway items coming so watch for the update this evening



Update was interrupted by a busy work week  Putting it together now so stay tuned


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2016)

** watch this post for updates
GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.

Here's what we have for you!

Kreij Spring 2016 PC*


Spoiler:  Kreij Spring 2016 PC



*Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
*- CPU- i5-6600k* donated by TPU the community
-* Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
- Cooling (see below):
*- CPU waterblock- EK waterblock* donated by @Norton
*- Swiftech 360mm radiator* donated by @manofthem
-* DDC pump and fittings* donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing* donated by @Norton
*- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS* donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD* (see below):
-* 1TB HDD* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
*- Samsung 850 EVO 250GB* donated by @Norton and @jboydgolfer 
*- PSU- EVGA 750 G2 (80+ Gold)* donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system- Windows 7 Pro* donated by [Ion]
*- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
- Cougar 450K gaming keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
* - Cougar 450M gaming mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
* - shipping support by *@yotano211
*- Games & other software- full list TBA
- Acronis True Image HD *donated by @AthlonX2
* - Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 *donated by @JrRacinFan
* - Medal of Honor *donated by @JrRacinFan
* - Dead Space *donated by @JrRacinFan
*NOTE- @jboydgolfer will build the rig for the winner!



*More Hardware!!!!
Gift 1-  Gamdias Zeus esport edition mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 2-  Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard* (cherry MX blue) donated by @sneekypeet
*Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8* cpu cooler donated by a TPU forum member
*Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam* donated by a TPU forum member
*Gift 5- Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case* donated by a TPU forum member

*Note*- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget hardware items are restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to. If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions.

*AND Games!!!
*Available to all forum members
Mad Max* donated by @neatfeatguy
*Fallout 4 Season Pass* donated by @PainfulByte
*COD Advanced Warfare* donated by @Sir B. Fannybottom

*Want a chance? Here's how:*

*- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to February 1st, 2016
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:*

*TPU name
Opt in for the Spring 2016 PC (US) and who you are entering for**
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
*AND/OR
Opt in for a Spring Gift
AND/OR
Opt in for a Spring Game

Optional- Share a favorite thing about Spring time OR potluck- post anything you like* (within forum guidelines ofc).

*Example:*
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for *Spring PC* for my sister- hers is junk and she loves to game

Also in for:
*Cougar Attack X3 kb
Mad Max*

Spring time favorite- no more snow!


*Winner(s) will be selected between April 8th and April 10th, 2016

Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2016)

Norton said:


> ** watch this post for updates
> GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*
> 
> *Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway!!!*
> ...


Can you feel the love.. just look at all the "Donated by - "....... just bloody awesome, I tell ya. Thanks Norton for pulling all this together again, and keeping us straight.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 25, 2016)

Norton said:


> ** watch this post for updates
> GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*
> 
> *Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway!!!*
> ...



Just to make it clear, not sure it will affect anyone on the boards, but Mad Max is region locked - the Steam key cannot be activated in Japan.

By the way - one hell of a PC build.

In for spring PC for the kids. The daughter enjoys gaming and is wanting to play some more intensive games that my old PII and cheap GT 730 won't handle well or at all. It would be a great PC they could use for years and I could give the PII to the wife for her facebook use and media streaming and get her the hell of my computer.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 25, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> Just to make it clear, not sure it will affect anyone on the boards, but Mad Max is region locked - the Steam key cannot be activated in Japan.
> 
> By the way - one hell of a PC build.
> 
> In for spring PC for the kids. The daughter enjoys gaming and is wanting to play some more intensive games that my old PII and cheap GT 730 won't handle well or at all. It would be a great PC they could use for years and I could give the PII to the wife for her facebook use and media streaming and get her the hell of my computer.



Can the PII even run facebook. I am surprised it can if you say so.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm in this round, I really don't like killing a cpu but yeah this time its all good.


----------



## Deelron (Mar 25, 2016)

TPU Name:  Deelron
Opting in for Spring 2016 PC (US) for my brother in law, he has older machine (I think a core duo) and has some issues that prevent him from Being able to full time work. 

Also in for :
Cougar Attack X3 (personal).

Thanks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2016)

Since hardware is only available for US  members, I am just entering for fallout 4 seasons pass  good job on donating all that hardware though ppl 

TPU name: AlienIsGOD 
In for: fallout seasons pass


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 25, 2016)

AWESOME!
That's one heck of a rig!
Once again, I'll have to pass on PC (my whole family on both sides of the globe is all set PC-wise), but I'd like to take a chance on that wireless camera.

@silentbogo 
In for: 
*Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam*

Thank you, guys, for such a great spring giveaway! 
And I'd like to thank everyone on TPU for being the best community on the internet!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2016)

@sneekypeet 
In for the PC

I have had a lot of people lately telling me they need a PC locally, and this could be one helluva way to make that happen for someone!


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2016)

OP rig, good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2016)

good morning all, I just wanted to wish a happy easter to anyone who may celebrate , and good luck to ALL who enter


----------



## stevorob (Mar 25, 2016)

*stevorob in for the spring PC*
Would be an upgrade to the wife's aging p55 setup, and that p55 would then be turned into another dedicated cruncher for TPU.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2016)

Not for me thankyou. I have too many pcs.....apparently. 

i would like to share my new spring time view. The renovations are nearly finished....


----------



## fritoking (Mar 25, 2016)

Fritoking
 In for the pc giveaway
Favoritems thing about spring ...fishing,mushroom hunting and everything turning green !


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> spring time view



my damn 4 season room addition only looks into the woods/mountain    , my daughter is jealous you have a little castle in your yard 

enjoy it in good health my friend 

mountain,haunted forest & Fog & the kids playset


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome gaming pc and great giveaway as usual, I love that antec s10.

Can you upload some pics of the complete system or you are going to send the parts to the winner for a diy assembly?


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Not for me thankyou. I have too many pcs.....apparently.
> 
> i would like to share my new spring time view. The renovations are nearly finished....
> 
> View attachment 73261 View attachment 73262



What a view!!!  So damn awesome...

*In for Spring PC for ME (and son)! - for 24/7 crunching and gaming

Also in for:*

*DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam*
*Fallout 4 Season Pass*
*
Spring time favorite - Hitting the road and trails on Mountain bike and the Suzuki DRZ-400S, getting the garden started!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2016)

qu4k3r said:


> Awesome gaming pc and great giveaway as usual, I love that antec s10.
> 
> Can you upload some pics of the complete system or you are going to send the parts to the winner for a diy assembly?



ill certainly document the build well for All of You. Either with Video, or pics.The majority of the PC will remain assembled for shipping, Some parts will be removed for theyre own safety, the GPU for instance, the Liquids from the RADS obviously, anything that might move too much. Ill also fill the open space cavity's inside the PC with Packing paper, or foam to limit the chances of any possible damage. There will be plenty of images soon after i begin assembly. If you scroll back through this thread, You'll see some of the components that HAVE arrived So far, as i like to let everyone know an item has arrived, as well as include an image of it.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill also fill the open space cavity's inside the PC with Packing paper, or foam



Don't use "foam" @jboydgolfer !!!! Foam or packing peanuts create and attract static electricity real badly man! 

If you don't have any of that brown paper packing material run somewhere and grab some of the ole brown paper grocery bags if possible. They are not conductive. If you can't find any you can use old news paper in a pinch. 

I think I still have some of the brown packing paper if you need it. I can send some in a box to ya.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Don't use "foam" @jboydgolfer !!!!



lol...yeah i know, i must have accidentally posted the word foam..or whatever i put.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i would like to share my new spring time view. The renovations are nearly finished....
> 
> View attachment 73261 View attachment 73262



That looks beautiful!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

Of course my Heat, forum, and crunching name is @stinger608

I would very much like to put in for the amazing *Spring PC Giveaway!!!!!!  *Now, this will be put to use as a 24/7/365 cruncher! It would replace my wife's system.........Which and some may or may not know was won a couple of years ago as a PC giveaway here!!!!!!
Now, here comes the sweet part; I'll be doing a giveaway with the wife's system if this new system is won!!!!! I will be doing this giveaway to ALL forum members within the US.
So, if by some awesome chance I win this new system there will be a follow up give away of another system!!!!! 

I'd also like to be put in for the 
*DLink DCS 2630L 
*


Ah, spring time! There are two major things that I sooooooo look forward to in the latter part of spring; riding the VW trike and camping in the mountains! Another awesome thing about warm weather is................Wait for it..................Girls half dressed!!!  Always awesome!


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2016)

These giveaways always amaze me. Thanks, everyone, for the donations and thanks Norton for organizing it all! 

Edit: Finally read the entry rules. Sorry, sir.
Username: @xvi
If I may, could I enter for the DLink DCS 2630L camera?
One of my coworkers here, his son recently started walking home and staying there by himself while my coworker is stuck at work. My coworker has often commented how much he wishes he had an IP camera at home so he could check on him (and also things like making sure he's doing chores/homework before he starts playing games). That camera be a pretty nice surprise for him, I think.

Edit: Also, nice view @CAPSLOCKSTUCK! Party at your house then?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2016)

xvi said:


> Party at your house then?



Yep.

next Wednesday, my son is 17.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2016)

Forum name is t_ski

Count me in for everything except the PC

Spring means the end of winter and less cold.  More mowing though...


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice view Caps!! 
 I can't enter as I have so many rigs, I'd like to enter for a game give away if that's cool. jaggerwild/philly Cheese Cake, I did want to ask about the guy the give away is named after. I have never done crunching, I have mostly been a lerker here after someone sent me here for real temp. Anyway I'd like to know about the guy and when he passed away, I have seen a few game giveaways here or is it the game swap thread?

THANKS ALL!


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Anyway I'd like to know about the guy and when he passed away



Kreij was a moderator here for many years and he passed away from cancer nearly 2 years ago. Here's the announcement:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dean-kreij-kortenhoven-1959-2014.201978/

He was an awesome guy and dearly missed  We continue to honor him through community sponsored/supported giveaways...

Search around the forum a bit.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dang it @Norton , you just had to put up that link!!! I knew better than to click on it. 
Now I'm sitting here all teary eyed and crap!


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Dang it @Norton , you just had to put up that link!!! I knew better than to click on it.
> Now* I'm sitting here all teary eyed and crap!*


Dean wouldn't want you to do that... but I feel the same way

How about if I post the order we just made to finish up the water cooling portion of the build to pick everyone's spirits up a bit


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

That is some sweeeeeeeeet water cooling parts @Norton !!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2016)

The 1tb drive will be on it's way tomorrow. I forgot I had to scrub it as it was my game drive. So I am scrubbing it now and will get out to the PO tomorrow with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2016)

Just a reminder to anyone shipping this weekend, either for the giveaway, or ANY shipping  @ All

it is easter weekend, so including today, and through till monday, the USPS is out of comission. normally they deliver, and conduct business on Sat, but that will not be the case this weekend (afaik). So monday will be the earliest any letters, or packages will be moving. just letting peeple know,   have a happy easter if you celebrate it


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yep.
> 
> next Wednesday, my son is 17.


If I hadn't been born early I was supposed to be born about this week or next, and I'm also 17. I'm sure there are thousands of people with a birthday around there, but it's funny to hear about. IMO 17 is only worth it for the movies and games, otherwise it just means more responsibility. 

Forum/crunching name is bubbleawsome of course  I'd like to enter for the PC. This time around it would be going to my little brother. Right now he uses "my" PC (really the only windows one in the house) but he could use his own, and it would allow us to play multiplayer games together. Until I move out for college I'd have access to it though, so it would be crunching for the foreseeable future.

I'd also like to enter for the Gamdias Zeus mouse for myself, as I'm using a tiny logitech M215 with my sausage hands at the moment.  

Thank you all for this incredible giveaway! It's crazy how much this community does for it's members every year with giveaways, competitions, teams, and game groups, and it really keep the spirit going.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 26, 2016)

TPU Name:  @Liquid Cool
Opting in: *Spring PC *for myself.
and also in for *Mad Max*.

Spring...had a hiccup in my health back in February so haven't been posting much.  Actually quite thankful to make it into the spring this year!  I am definitely on the mend though.....and looking forward to breaking out my pots for my herb garden.

I think we had a thread discussing "what spring means to me" last year in a game giveaway.  Mine hasn't changed from then...I cook quite often for elderly/shut-ins and I like this time of year because the herbs add to the quality of my dishes.  It's usually a sign that I'm switching from heavy dishes(stews) to lighter fresher ingredients.

I would also like to thank everyone on that list who contributed to this giveaway!

Very Appreciative,

Liquid Cool


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 26, 2016)

dark2099
in for the PC for myself, who doesn't love multiple rigs

best part of spring, starting to cruise around with the windows down and tunes blasting!


----------



## JATownes (Mar 26, 2016)

I'll throw my hat in the ring for my wife, just because she'd kill me if I didn't, and she's sitting next to me while I type this.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 26, 2016)

@Ahhzz 
So, She is considering going back to work, but worries about not being around her comfort (the four-legged parts of our family), and I think being able to at least check in on them might help, so....
I would like to slide in, if I can for the 
*DLink DCS 2630L*
Thanks so much!!!

I'll pass on the PC


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 26, 2016)

Norton said:


> Kreij was a moderator here for many years and he passed away from cancer nearly 2 years ago. Here's the announcement:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dean-kreij-kortenhoven-1959-2014.201978/
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks man!
  I'm sorry for stirring up the past, out of respect was my only reason to ask. I notice a level of savility far of above many forms I visit, I thank Each and Everyone of you for this!!!! ON with the contest, again rest well Kreij(removes hat)

JAGGERWILD I'm in for a Game.


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2016)

*Bump it up- get in on a great PC, hardware, and games *

*Here's the list:

Kreij Spring 2016 PC*


Spoiler:  Kreij Spring 2016 PC



*Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
*- CPU- i5-6600k* donated by TPU the community
-* Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
- Cooling (see below):
*- CPU waterblock- EK waterblock* donated by @Norton
*- Swiftech 360mm radiator* donated by @manofthem
-* DDC pump and fittings* donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing* donated by @Norton
*- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS* donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD* (see below):
-* 1TB HDD* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
*- 128 GB SSD* donated by @yotano211
*- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold)* donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system- Windows 7 Pro* donated by [Ion]
*- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
- Cougar 450K gaming keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
* - Cougar 450M gaming mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
* - shipping support by *@yotano211
*- Games & other software- full list TBA
- Acronis True Image HD *donated by @AthlonX2
* - Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 *donated by @JrRacinFan
* - Medal of Honor *donated by @JrRacinFan
* - Dead Space *donated by @JrRacinFan
*NOTE- @jboydgolfer will build the rig for the winner!



*More Hardware!!!!
Gift 1-  Gamdias Zeus esport edition mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*Gift 2-  Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard* (cherry MX blue) donated by @sneekypeet
*Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8* cpu cooler donated by a TPU forum member
*Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam* donated by a TPU forum member
*Gift 5- Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case* donated by a TPU forum member

*Note*- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget hardware items are restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to. If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions.

*AND Games!!!
*Available to all forum members
Mad Max* donated by @neatfeatguy
*Fallout 4 Season Pass* donated by @PainfulByte


*Want a chance? Here's how:*

*- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to February 1st, 2016
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:*

*TPU name
Opt in for the Spring 2016 PC (US) and who you are entering for**
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
*AND/OR
Opt in for a Spring Gift
AND/OR
Opt in for a Spring Game

Optional- Share a favorite thing about Spring time OR potluck- post anything you like* (within forum guidelines ofc).

*Example:*
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for *Spring PC* for my sister- hers is junk and she loves to game

Also in for:
*Cougar Attack X3 kb
Mad Max*

Spring time favorite- no more snow!


*Winner(s) will be selected between April 8th and April 10th, 2016

Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy easter and good luck folks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2016)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt 

Not entering for the pc but I throw my hat in the ring for Mad Max.

Pot Luck : Cranberries bounce.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the hard work here guys. Just a friendly bump to remind others to jump in for a chance on a great computer, hardware or games.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2016)

Happy easter!

*Opt in for a Spring Game*

I am in for fallout 4 seasons pass!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 28, 2016)

Holy cow, I take a few-week break and come back to this! The spirit of the TPU community is shining brightly!

I'd like to enter for the PC for a friend. Games are pretty much his life and he's on a Q6600 that has started to seriously show its age, ARK runs slow for him and he can't even check out the hangar in Star Citizen.

For the potluck, have some comic book humor:



Spoiler


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2016)

Bumping the giveaway memorial build...Get your entries in ASAP, ill be likely building it this week, so @Norton will be drawing a name soon enough..its a testament to the kind, giving community here on TPU.
*

Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
*- CPU- i5-6600k* donated by TPU the community
-* Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 memory kit* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
- Cooling (see below):
*- CPU waterblock- EK waterblock* donated by @Norton
*- Swiftech 360mm radiator* donated by @manofthem
-* DDC pump and fittings* donated by @jboydgolfer
*- tubing- premium tubing* donated by @Norton
*- GPU- PowerColor 7970 LCS* donated by @jboydgolfer
*- SSD/HDD* (see below):
-* 1TB HDD* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
*- 128 GB SSD* donated by @yotano211
*- PSU- EVGA 750 GQ (80+ Gold)* donated by @JATownes
*- Case- Antec S10* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Operating system- Windows 7 Pro* donated by [Ion]
*- Other.. (games, accessories, shipping assistance, etc...)
- Cougar 450K gaming keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
* - Cougar 450M gaming mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
* - shipping support by *@yotano211
*- Games & other software- full list TBA
- Acronis True Image HD *donated by @AthlonX2
* - Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 *donated by @JrRacinFan
* - Medal of Honor *donated by @JrRacinFan
* - Dead Space *donated by @JrRacinFan
*NOTE- @jboydgolfer will build the rig for the winner!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Bumping the giveaway memorial build...Get your entries in ASAP, ill be likely building it this week, so @Norton will be drawing a name soon enough..its a testament to the kind, giving community here on TPU.
> *
> 
> Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
> ...



Just plain wow.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 29, 2016)

ill enter for the pc, because because because eeee wer off to see the @W1zzard the wonderful @W1zzard of TPU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BECAUSE OF THE WONDERFUL THINGS HE DOES


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> ill enter for the pc, because because because eeee wer off to see the @W1zzard the wonderful @W1zzard of TPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, now which one of them is @W1zzard ????? Bhahahahahaha


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2016)

hey Folks, Come check out my newest giveaway in in thanks to our wonderful contributors 

HERE


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Bumping the giveaway memorial build...Get your entries in ASAP, ill be likely building it this week, so @Norton will be drawing a name soon enough..its a testament to the kind, giving community here on TPU.
> *
> 
> Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
> ...




*We have that awesome build to giveaway also more hardware and some nice games too!* 
*
Gift 1- Gamdias Zeus esport edition mouse donated by *@sneekypeet
*
Gift 2- Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard* (*cherry MX blue*) donated by @sneekypeet
*
Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8* *cpu cooler* donated by a TPU forum member
*
Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam* donated by a TPU forum member
*
Gift 5- Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case* donated by a TPU forum member

*Games!!!
*Available to all forum members
Mad Max* donated by @neatfeatguy
*
Fallout 4 Season Pass* donated by @PainfulByte

*Great free stuff here folks! *


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 30, 2016)

.


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 30, 2016)

*- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to February 1st, 2016:* yes
*- Have a minimum of 50 posts:* yes*
- Be able receive a package to a US address: *yes* 
- Post in this thread with the following:*

@qu4k3r
In for *Spring PC* for my brother, his 7 yrs old laptop need a replacement asap.

Also in for:
*Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard*
*CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8*
*DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam*

I'm not interested in games atm, have a lot in my steam/origin account.

Thanks a lot for the opportunity to win such amazing prizes


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2016)

A beautiful CPU water block,copper/plexi combo, some nice compression fittings,and a sweet resevoir arrived today.......you have good taste @Norton


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2016)

Just got my labels. Either tonight or early in the AM tomorrow I will ship, so you will have the house for all of that gear!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Just got my labels. Either tonight or early in the AM tomorrow I will ship, so you will have the house for all of that gear!



I look forward to it


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2016)

The Swiftech radiator will go out in the mail tomorrow morning


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 30, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Just got my labels. Either tonight or early in the AM tomorrow I will ship, so you will have the house for all of that gear!



I got more labels when you need it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> I got more labels when you need it.



Sorry, did not mean to leave you out of that loop! Big thanks to @yotano211 for your support in this!


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 30, 2016)

DOnt worry about it.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 30, 2016)

That  will look great in my game room.....


----------



## fritoking (Mar 31, 2016)

Hahaha.....I was trying to vote in the poll on this threads front page and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't  let me......then I realized voting closed in 2015...LOL. To be fair, I don't have my glasses on.....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 31, 2016)

@Sir B. Fannybottom
In for the cougar x3
In for Fallout 4 Season pass
my keyboard's P key is failing and makes passwords difficult :c


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 31, 2016)

I am thinking this thread needs its own forum section ... we don't wanna overload the sql database with the awesome ...


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 31, 2016)

UP UP AND AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! come on people enter this shit the moar the merrier


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 31, 2016)

My nephew would kill to get in on this, but sadly he doesnt post comments, and therefore doesnt meet the requirements. LAzy kids these days


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm considering entering for my parents. They haven't had a real pc in years, and now they only have this old laptop that my dad uses all the time...and boy is it _SLOW_! Still debating on entering though since it's a beast for their needs, will decide soon though (I feel it may be wasted with them, as in way more than their needs) 

But again, thanks to all the contributors for their donations!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm considering entering for my parents. They haven't had a real pc in years, and now they only have this old laptop that my dad uses all the time...and boy is it _SLOW_! Still debating on entering though since it's a beast for their needs, will decide soon though (I feel it may be wasted with them, as in way more than their needs)
> 
> But again, thanks to all the contributors for their donations!



id do the same for my nephew, but I personally feel that it would be in bad taste, as i am a contributor, and the builder, atleast thats how i see it.


----------



## JohnnyBlues (Mar 31, 2016)

Rock On! Great job!
My dad died from lung cancer 3 and half years ago and I bow to your efforts to fight cancer!
I feel a great loss when I remember him, He was one of my best friends, we often watched Star Wars, Star Trek, Farscape, Stargate SG1, and a lot SciFi stuff for a man born 1948. He tolerated even my gaming endeavors.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2016)

I changed my mind.
Please could i be entered on behalf of jboyds nephew.

Theres good blood in that family.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I changed my mind.
> Please could i be entered on behalf of jboyds nephew.
> 
> Theres good blood in that family.


LOL


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> come on people enter this shit the moar the merrier


Oh, I want it for purely selfish reasons, but I'd never get around to using it. It needs to be in the hands of someone who will treat it right.


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 31, 2016)

How did I miss this latest round of Awesomeness?
I've never had a mech kb and desperately need to replace the junk that I use now, so 
@T-Bob put me down for the Couger x3 kb
Thanks @Norton and everyone else involved for keeping this Tradition going


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm considering entering for my parents. They haven't had a real pc in years, and now they only have this old laptop that my dad uses all the time...and boy is it _SLOW_! Still debating on entering though since it's a beast for their needs, will decide soon though (I feel it may be wasted with them, as in way more than their needs)
> 
> But again, thanks to all the contributors for their donations!




Well, why don't you put in for it, give them one of yours and keep that amazing system??????


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, why don't you put in for it, give them one of yours and keep that amazing system??????



Actually this did cross my mind...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2016)

Well it sounds as though it would be waaaaaaaaaay overkill for your folks @manofthem , but it sure wouldn't be for you.


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2016)

*UPDATE!!!*

*New game added....*

*COD Advanced Warfare* donated by *@Sir B. Fannybottom*  

The rest of the giveaway items, how to enter, etc is here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050

*Reminder- you can enter for the PC, a hardware item, and a game*


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 1, 2016)

4x4n, in for the PC

What a great build. If I'm fortunate enough to win this it will go to my son. He's just out of the Marine Corps and is going to school on his GI bill and is barely getting by, this would make him very happy. Many thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

the Re-ordered PSU is on its way, it has been changed from what @Norton was told, @JATownes  decided to go hard or go home, and ordered the
*EVGA G2 750 XR*

*the 10 year warranty is a nice addition to an already VERY high quality power source.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

took delivery of 3 more goodies.


----------



## JohnnyBlues (Apr 1, 2016)

Antec case is hot, hot hot!

And yeah, the case is hot! if someone didn't get it!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

the little tiny fed-ex guy could barely carry it   he was like 5'6" and it was almost his size.


----------



## JohnnyBlues (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2016)

Did SP just pack the mouse and keyboard inside the case for shipping? Seems like the most appropriate method with a case that big.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Apr 1, 2016)

@ZeppMan217 
In for Mad Max

Wish I could enter for h/w, my stuff is barely holding up.

Btw, wouldn't having a separate thread for the giveaway be better for, you know, visibility?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 1, 2016)

ZeppMan217 said:


> @ZeppMan217
> In for Mad Max
> 
> Wish I could enter for h/w, my stuff is barely holding up.
> ...



The main reason they keep the PC giveaways they're doing in this thread is to honor the memory of Kreij that passed away a few years back. I wasn't a very active member up until maybe the past year (I don't post much, others are quick to beat me to making useful replies) so I can't comment on what kind of person he was, but from the comments from other members he seemed to have been one helluva nice guy and did giveaways much like the PC one they're doing.

While it is kind of hard to track, I can easily see how it's befitting to keep it in this thread.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Did SP just pack the mouse and keyboard inside the case for shipping? Seems like the most appropriate method with a case that big.



no they were in theyre own box.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

ZeppMan217 said:


> @ZeppMan217
> In for Mad Max
> 
> Wish I could enter for h/w, my stuff is barely holding up.
> ...


separate from what?
this Entire thread IS for that giveaway, there has been many Giveaways in it, and has been more than just this thread. it just keeps getting updated to the newest items, i dont see how moving it would make it more visible,i might be missing your meaning.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Apr 1, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> separate from what?


Separate from the memorial. Not a whole thread, perhaps just a stickied announcement that links to the memorial, which is where entries and discussions go.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

ZeppMan217 said:


> Separate from the memorial.



the giveaway IS the memorial, that is the event in the honor of Dean. So..moving it would be like having a birthday party, and then a week ;Later having the cake.
Also, keep in mind, You need to click the title containing the word "giveaway" to get in here. but , yeah, the Giveaway is the memorial, that is the celebration/reminder of Dean

in addition, the format is entirely up to the thread creator, which is @Norton. If you would like to ask Him just send him a PM, or @ him in your post, he'll likely already answer it , since I mentioned him here, but only He can truly answer the question.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 1, 2016)

When I win I'll need some help setting it up to crunch
...lol


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2016)

I can only imagine how complex the first 2 posts in this thread looks when @Norton goes to edit/update them  Spoilers nested in spoilers nested in spoilers, like a spoiler nesting doll  

I noticed that @Norton owns both the OP and the second post and offer a suggestion- Could we keep the first post for the Memorial and the Mission Statement followed by the full text & instructions for the current Build/Giveaway (rather than a link). The second post can be re-purposed as the archive where we house the past giveaways along with a link to their respective build log, etc. This way when people look at that first post they immediately learn about @Kreij and why this thread exists and then see the current project. 

I'd be willing to do all the copy pasta editing, etc if needed


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2016)

theonedub said:


> I can only imagine how complex the first 2 posts in this thread looks when @Norton goes to edit/update them  Spoilers nested in spoilers nested in spoilers, like a spoiler nesting doll
> 
> I noticed that @Norton owns both the OP and the second post and offer a suggestion- Could we keep the first post for the Memorial and the Mission Statement followed by the full text & instructions for the current Build/Giveaway (rather than a link). The second post can be re-purposed as the archive where we house the past giveaways along with a link to their respective build log, etc. This way when people look at that first post they immediately learn about @Kreij and why this thread exists and then see the current project.
> 
> I'd be willing to do all the copy pasta editing, etc if needed



Great ideas circulating here! 

Definitely willing to reorganize the OP, etc. in order for it function a little better.

Unfortunately, work is calling so until later....


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 1, 2016)

Man, what a MONSTER case!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 2, 2016)

been watching youtube videos on owners of the S10 doing theyre builds to get ideas/feedback from those who have "been there". Its just another build, but it never hurts to get some ideas, or tips ahead of time. I will likely be starting this coming week. I am just awaiting the Storage drives (HDD/SSD) the PSU, and iirc, thats it. This outta be a good one. I have worked in the cooloer master cosmos , and this thing is bigger i believe. its gonna be a fun one to ship out after completion.

heres an idea of what it will be like for those who care....


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> been watching youtube videos on owners of the S10 doing theyre builds to get ideas/feedback from those who have "been there". Its just another build, but it never hurts to get some ideas, or tips ahead of time. I will likely be starting this coming week. I am just awaiting the Storage drives (HDD/SSD) the PSU, and iirc, thats it. This outta be a good one. I have worked in the cooloer master cosmos , and this thing is bigger i believe. its gonna be a fun one to ship out after completion.
> 
> heres an idea of what it will be like for those who care....


you could put it on a flatbed and drive it up


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> you could put it on a flatbed and drive it up


Ikr?
Im a bigger guy, and most things seem smallbto me, thid is not one of them.

Im glad i still have my spare psu and monitor tho, that always makes water loop testing so much eadier


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ikr?
> Im a bigger guy, and most things seem smallbto me, thid is not one of them.


I do have a bucket loader with a fork attachment ...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 2, 2016)

Im hoping the psu will arrive today , i could start work onit if it does, otherwise il need to wait till mid next week

If you watch the vid i posted above @around the 11 minute mark, you can see the downside to solid what i believe is aluminum doors, they mark easily, but it cleans right off. 

I think theres close to 2inches of clearence behind the right side panel too.should make forva real eaey build. The case just screams high quality, but i suppose it should @the 600 dollar mark


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> .......600 dollar mark


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 2, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


>


i was wrong.....they sell for $300- $600


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 2, 2016)

I am entering for the desktop computer for a friend in CA who has 5 boys and 1 old computer.

The *Gamdias Zeus esport edition mouse *and *Mad Max the game *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2016)

@Norton likely feels my pain  Why ?!now?


----------



## fritoking (Apr 3, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Norton likely feels my pain  Why ?!now?


I agree...a week ago I was in the keys enjoying 80* days and blue waters....now this...


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Norton likely feels my pain  Why ?!now?



The snow isn't too bad but the wind knocked out power to one of my plants


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2016)

No loss of power here, but my new pc setup is stuck in an infinite "installing updates" thd reboots to  "updates failed,reverting" which wouldnt be a problem, if it waent 227 updates for windows


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


>


What's that mysterious white stuff over everything, it's 30C here everyday and Summer refuses to die.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> What's that mysterious white stuff over everything


April fool's joke.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 3, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> April fool's joke.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> What's that mysterious white stuff over everything, it's 30C here everyday and Summer refuses to die.







Remember ....book early to avoid disapointment....cash on delivery, no returns or refunds.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2016)

*Countdown...... 5 days to go!!!*

*We will close the entries on Friday and draw the winners over the weekend.

Opt in now to get your name on the list folks!

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050*


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Countdown...... 5 days to go!!!*
> 
> *We will close the entries on Friday and draw the winners over the weekend.
> 
> Opt in now to get your name on the list folks!*



Awesome job to everyone that's helped out. Those that want to jump on the chance for a great computer, hardware or games, be sure to get your entry in.

For a quick link to the current giveaway if you wish to see prizes, click here!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 4, 2016)

@n0tiert 
*i´m in for Fallout 4 Season Pass
*
could my aunt in Lena,WI count too ? since this is US only...... 
thx for this awesome donated giveaway


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2016)

n0tiert said:


> @n0tiert
> *i´m in for Fallout 4 Season Pass
> *
> could my aunt in Lena,WI count too ? since this is US only......
> thx for this awesome donated giveaway



the physical items are us only due to shipping restrictions, digital item are not bound by the same limitations , and therefore not just for us residents. unless something has changed.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> the physical items are us only due to shipping restrictions, digital item are not bound by the same limitations , and therefore not just for us residents. unless something has changed.


@n0tiert
*in for the Spring 2016 PC (US) my Aunt in Lena,WI
Also in for: Fallout 4 Season Pass

 giveaways


*


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> the physical items are us only due to shipping restrictions, digital item are not bound by the same limitations , and therefore not just for us residents. unless something has changed.



As long as you have a US address to ship to then you're welcome to join in on the hardware items. Games should be available almost anywhere (i.e. as long as your area doesn't have a restriction of some sort)


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2016)

@laszlo 

opt in for spring pc and gift 1&2&4 for my bro who lives in US now;in case of win i'm sure he will give me the gifts 

thanks for all contributors and members who keeps this awesome thread & giveaways alive! 



P.S. good luck to all who enter!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2016)

*Countdown...... 4 days to go!!!*

*We will close the entries on Friday and draw the winners over the weekend.

Opt in now to get your name on the list folks!

Link to the prizes and how to opt in:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-open-opt-in-for-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050


On the list.... the Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8 cpu cooler!!!

This cooler is REALLY sweet! 







Check it out here:
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/masterair-maker-8/*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2016)

Okay, @thebluebumblebee , count me in for the Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8


----------



## JATownes (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump for more exposure...only 4 days to go!  

JAT


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 5, 2016)

Norton said:


> *
> On the list.... the Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8 cpu cooler!!!
> 
> This cooler is REALLY sweet!
> ...



The cooler does look sweet. It would be better over the stock I've got on my PII x4....but that low clearance for the RAM....I might have to toss my hat in the ring for this guy if it'll fit my case...now, I've got something to do when I get home from work and take measurements.


----------



## peche (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats all people involved here! thanks @Norton for this chance and all the time you have put here!
also congrats all future winners! Computer is ultra awesome! 

Regards,


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 5, 2016)

because some messages bear repeating


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like the psu arrives today, i made sure the driveway was nice and clear, and i hate this damn snowblower....heres to hoping this is the last time i use it this season....looking to begin building tomorrow after dr.s appt.   

Also, ill throw my hat @jboydgolfer in for that *Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8  ... if i may.*


----------



## peche (Apr 5, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Looks like the psu arrives today, i made sure the driveway was nice and clear, and i hate this damn snowblower....heres to hoping this is the last time i use it this season....looking to begin building tomorrow after dr.s appt.
> 
> Also, ill throw my hat in for that *Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8  ... if i may.*


ohhhhhhhhhh the irony...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 5, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Looks like the psu arrives today, i made sure the driveway was nice and clear, and i hate this damn snowblower....heres to hoping this is the last time i use it this season....looking to begin building tomorrow after dr.s appt.
> 
> Also, ill throw my hat in for that *Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8  ... if i may.*



LOL.  Even though we got 3" here, I REFUSE to start the snowblower back up.  It's a matter of principal.

Is the CM MasterAir a separate part of the giveaway?  If so, I'd like to put my name in @Sasqui


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't toss the parts in that snow blower @jboydgolfer 

I know you figured it would help sort the parts out but it jussssssssssst might break something.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Is the CM MasterAir a separate part of the giveaway?  If so, I'd like to put my name in @Sasqui



Its been there the whole time but nobody picked it... it had a sad.  figured a picture of it would help it get noticed. 

Check the prize post folks- you can opt in for the PC, a hardware prize, and a game. That's 3 chances to win!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 5, 2016)

Norton said:


> Its been there the whole time but nobody picked it... it had a sad.  figured a picture of it would help it get noticed.
> 
> Check the prize post folks- you can opt in for the PC, a hardware prize, and a game. That's 3 chances to win!



That explains it... the unsung cooler.   I opted for a chance at the DLink camera


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sasqui (Apr 5, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


>



I'm in love.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2016)

*UPDATE!*

Minor change to the SSD for the *PC build*:

*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB* donated by @Norton and @jboydgolfer


----------



## LightningJR (Apr 6, 2016)

I put my name in for COD.  Another great giveaway.


----------



## stevorob (Apr 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


>



I did a build for a friend about a month back and used the 850w version of that PSU - its fantastic


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

yeah, i have the 650, theyre great.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 6, 2016)

I already posted a ways back for putting my name on the PC, but I also want in on the CoolerMaster - she'll work in my case and from what I can find I should be able to mount it East/West or North/South with it on my AMD CPU so I won't block the RAM slots should I need them all.

@neatfeatguy
in for Spring PC
&
in for CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 6, 2016)

@RealNeil

I am in for Spring Gift 2- Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard (cherry MX blue) donated by @sneekypeet
and Spring Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8 CPU cooler donated by a TPU forum member

A mechanical keyboard is always a pleasure to use, and Cougar has a good reputation for quality gear. (I have many of their fans in use at my house)

I love the idea of Vapor Chamber cooling for CPUs. If I get the maker-8, I think that I'll use it with a Z-170 i5-6600K build.

Edit: I just read the specs for the Spring PC. Wow! It's gonna be sweet for the winner! Good luck to all of those who try for it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2016)

*Countdown...... 3 days to go!!!*

*We will close the entries on Friday and draw the winners over the weekend.

Opt in now to get your name on the list folks!

Link to the prizes and how to opt in:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-open-opt-in-for-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050


On the list.... the Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case !!!

Pretty neat portable device! 






Check it out here:
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=965*


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 6, 2016)

ERROR PRIZE BUFFER OVERLOAD: SYSTEM HALTED


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2016)

Okay Bill, you talked me into another one.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

the HDD came yesterday i believe, but the idiot mailman stuffed the box into my mailbox, along with a header panel from Phanteks, a New fan from Cooler master im testing, and a package for my wife...THAT might be one of the reasons my mailbox looks like a hillbilly's tooth, and hangs on by a thread.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> the HDD came yesterday i believe, but the idiot mailman stuffed the box into my mailbox, along with a header panel from Phanteks, a New fan from Cooler master im testing, and a package for my wife...THAT might be one of the reasons my mailbox looks like a hillbilly's tooth, and hangs on by a thread.



Wonder if I read into this post wrong, but it sounds like it's the wife's fault....

Yeah, that's what I take from this.

Speaking of taking - to those that haven't taken advantage of getting your name in for prizes, be sure to post here for what you want!
Link to prizes: *http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050
*
Hurry! Only a couple of days left to get on this awesome giveaway!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> the HDD came yesterday i believe, but the idiot mailman stuffed the box into my mailbox, along with a header panel from Phanteks, a New fan from Cooler master im testing, and a package for my wife...THAT might be one of the reasons my mailbox looks like a hillbilly's tooth, and hangs on by a thread.


Totally wife's fault. No doubt.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn this is a sweet build! I am gonna just put my name in for the fallout 4 seasons pass. This rig will make an perfect crunching rig!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> Its been there the whole time but nobody picked it... it had a sad.  figured a picture of it would help it get noticed.
> 
> Check the prize post folks- you can opt in for the PC, a hardware prize, and a game. That's 3 chances to win!


In that case, I'd like to revise my entry here for:
The PC
Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8 cpu cooler (again, for a friend)
and Mad Max (for me)

Thanks to @Norton and the community for the great giveaway, as always!


----------



## R3ign (Apr 6, 2016)

_If I win the PC I'll be sure to use it for crunching  - _Cant enter for pc as I live in the uk  

@R3ign 
In for: Spring Game 
*Fallout 4 season pass *

Thank you eveyone for being so generous and good luck to all 


- Edit - corrected entry (I should have read the rules first  )


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2016)

R3ign said:


> I'll opt in for all 3
> If I win the PC I'll be sure to use it for crunching


Follow the links in my earlier post for more details on what's available and how to opt in.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2016)

I apparently don't know how to read or follow instructions very well:

@JATownes 
in for Spring PC & in for CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8

That MasterAir Maker 8 would be nice in my sons rig.

JAT


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

from this day forth. let it be known that ANY and ALL damage to my mailbox is the exclusive responsibility of MY wife. It has been decreed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2016)

JATownes said:


> I apparently don't know how to read or follow instructions very well:
> 
> @JATownes
> in for Spring PC & in for CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8
> ...



Don't feel too bad about it, I had to go back and edit my entry as well


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

Its underway...

This is the correct orientation right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Its underway...
> 
> This isbthe correct orientation right?



I know its just for artistic value, but I cant resist. Ummm, I think you're water cooling wrong


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> I know its just for artistic value, but I cant resist. Ummm, I think you're water cooling wrong




Your right!! It fit much better this way

without fail, i start building, and now the wife needs to run to Walmart in WARE, for goodies ..


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2016)

@peche
i am here for:
*Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam
Gift 5- Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case*
and COD Advanced warfare

Thanks all staff for this epic giveaway, rig itself is a epic station, congrats to the future winner!!


Regards,


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 6, 2016)

what do you plan on using for coolant ?
I would go with mountain dew the carbonation will provide a extra phase-change cooling effect and will also boost loop pressure


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> what do you plan on using for coolant ?
> I would go with mountain dew the carbonation will provide a extra phase-change cooling effect and will also boost loop pressure


Ohhh mountain dew code red will work.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> what do you plan on using for coolant ?
> I would go with mountain dew the carbonation will provide a extra phase-change cooling effect and will also boost loop pressure



Panther Piss and Toothpaste works well too!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ohhh mountain dew code red will work.


I am partial to Mtn Dew voltage. .. but hey caffeine is caffeine
gotta be good for a extra 500Mhz on all the things


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Your right!! It fit much better this way
> 
> without fail, i start building, and now the wife needs to run to Walmart in WARE, for goodies ..



Nononooo the shiny side pokes out from your rear veiw mirror.  The big threaded holes are for secure mounting to your windshield.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 6, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Nononooo the shiny side pokes out from your rear veiw mirror.  The big threaded holes are for secure mounting to your windshield.


nope we use special window shield epoxy for that
its U/V curing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

Coming along nicely, 24 pi  cable barely made it to the mobo....


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn...That's a really nice chassis!

JAT


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Coming along nicely, 24 pi  cable barely made it to the mobo....


trouble getting it in the hole?: use some lube next time


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Nononooo the shiny side pokes out from your rear veiw mirror.  The big threaded holes are for secure mounting to your windshield.


Actually I though the big holes where mounting holes and you are supposed to drill holes through the cpu and socket for the bolts.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

Kids are about to start getting home from school, so i need to halt the build for now, but heres my progress so far. Rad mounted, cpu block mounted, hdd mounted, fan hub good to go, just need tubing, resevoir, gpu, and distilled agua.sorry lighting isnt so great....

Also, one thing to complain about....Fu@#ing zip ties....the bane of my existence.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry for double post,im having trouble inserting into the older post on my tablet,but heres one more pic with better lighting...
its too bad this case has SO few expansion slots


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2016)

*Countdown...... 2 days to go!!!*

*We will close the entries on Friday and draw the winners over the weekend.

Opt in now to get your name on the list folks... time is running low!

Link to the prizes and how to opt in:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-open-opt-in-for-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050


*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

got some bad news today.

I was setting up the Pump/Res for testing outside of the PC for obvious reasons, and instead of water pumping, i got Pump smoking/ O_O. likely going to need to order a pump now. this pump is from the GPU setup I have had for a while, and is not newly ordered from this build, but I dont know why it quit today tho.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> got some bad news today.
> 
> I was setting up the Pump/Res for testing outside of the PC for obvious reasons, and instead of water pumping, i got Pump smoking/ O_O. likely going to need to order a pump now. this pump is from the GPU setup I have had for a while, and is not newly ordered from this build, but I dont know why it quit today tho.


 once you let the testing smoke out , there is no putting it back on next time pics of fire in progress please
@ModMyMods what you got in stock for pumps


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

yeah.
it was my fault too. I just realized the O-ring is fatigued in a small section, and thats why it ran for a couple seconds, it took a bit for the water to make it past the damaged O-ring, and into the pump's circuit board. FFS, i cant believe i didnt notice it was damaged. It LOOKS okay, but If i had taken it off, and looked closer, i would have likely noticed it. Dammit, im pissed @ myself for that.ill buy a new one.


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2016)

nice! 
@jboydgolfer excellent work on that rig my friend!
@Norton i cant wait for the giveaway, despite my bad luck, i hope everyone gets unlimited fun with this giveaway!

Regards


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

don't sweat it could have been worse it could have happened in the machine,caused a leak or fried something


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

i wonder if i dry it, REALLY good...and tap my Heels together three times, if it will work again 

im thinking not, after looking @ the Circuit board now.. its bumpy now


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i wonder if i dry it, REALLY good...and tap my Heels together three times, if it will work again
> 
> im thinking not, after looking @ the Circuit board now.. its bumpy now


bath it in denatured alcohol  for a few hours (change the alcohol once) and try it
its hard to tell with the angle you have it at but I don't see any burnt traces


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

i have it in my Wet Vac intake. 
the suction has it stuck to the inlet, and its Turbo drying it. if that doesnt do it, Nothing will.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have it in my Wet Vac intake.
> the suction has it stuck to the inlet, and its Turbo drying it. if that doesnt do it, Nothing will.


use the alcohol you can use rubbing if you don't have denatured
the reason is that alcohol will halt  any micro corriosion and because water bonds with alcohol and alcohol evaporators rates quickly it dies it 
any kind of wet electronics ... stick it in alcohol


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i wonder if i dry it, REALLY good...and tap my Heels together three times, if it will work again



Your find yourself in Kansas with the TPU munchkins   and the Build will be Delayed

You don't want to get Stuck on the Yellow Bricked Road


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

you mean soak the Whole thing? like put it in a large container of alcohol and let it sit, then remove, and allow the Alcohol to evaporate? for sterilization


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> you mean soak the Whole thing? like put it in a large container of alcohol and let it sit, then remove, and allow the Alcohol to evaporate? for sterilization


submerge it
just a hour or so soak
then remove and let it air dry
rubbing will work but denatured is better because its water-free tho it will still pull any moisture out of the pcb either way


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

okay.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

whats concerning is you had smoke which means something shorted  if you can pull the pbc from the housing you will know strait away if its fked


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> whats concerning is you had smoke which means something shorted  if you can pull the pbc from the housing you will know strait away if its fked



it cant be pulled, i see no way to do so..unless its meant to be just pulled apart. i dont have any real hope of saving it tbh. frankly, the second this happened In my mind, it was no use for this build, because im Certainly not going to put a questionable pump in the winners PC, for Me that isnt acceptable. It was my fault, im responsible, ill need to replace it. thats all there is to it.i appreciate your help tho, thank you.
as you can see in the image below, Lloyd braun is FAR ahead of me


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i wonder if i dry it, REALLY good...and tap my Heels together three times, if it will work again
> 
> im thinking not, after looking @ the Circuit board now.. its bumpy now


Frick frack f*ck

I may have a 655 I'll look tonight


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

the only thing worse than frying that water pump....????
Blowing up ALL of these damn Balloons for my daughters 8th B-Day....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> the only thing worse than frying that water pump....????
> Blowing up ALL of these damn Balloons for my daughters 8th B-Day....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


>



i didnt blow up those balloons in the pic, but i Certainly DID blow up a LOT of them,,,,,,trust! me


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

Stuff computer with balloons


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2016)

NOTHING makes a kid smile like bazillions of balloons.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> NOTHING makes a kid smile like bazillions of balloons.


-except popping ballons


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> NOTHING makes a kid smile like bazillions of balloons.



Yup. And i hid 30 bucks worth of cash in em too 
Kinda lkke an easter egg hunt, but with more loud noises,and more money.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2016)

loud noises and money  ? 
you talking your kids to the strip club ?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yup. And i hid 30 bucks worth of cash in em too
> Kinda lkke an easter egg hunt, but with more loud noises,and more money.



What a great idea...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> What a great idea...



that makes 1 !!! WooHooo


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a ddc pump that I could donate only has about an hour of runtime on it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> I have a ddc pump that I could donate only has about an hour of runtime on it.





I'll PM you in a few minutes


----------



## ModMyMods (Apr 7, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> once you let the testing smoke out , there is no putting it back on next time pics of fire in progress please
> @ModMyMods what you got in stock for pumps


I got him 



jboydgolfer said:


> yeah.
> it was my fault too. I just realized the O-ring is fatigued in a small section, and thats why it ran for a couple seconds, it took a bit for the water to make it past the damaged O-ring, and into the pump's circuit board. FFS, i cant believe i didnt notice it was damaged. It LOOKS okay, but If i had taken it off, and looked closer, i would have likely noticed it. Dammit, im pissed @ myself for that.ill buy a new one.



Just sent you PM!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> I have a ddc pump that I could donate only has about an hour of runtime on it.



I REALLY appreciate that. If You ever need anything I might be able to help YOU with let me know Please..



ModMyMods said:


> I got him Just sent you PM!



looks like We are ALL set, but i REALLY appreciate Your time, and willingness to help.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 8, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I REALLY appreciate that. If You ever need anything I might be able to help YOU with let me know Please..



Thanks for the offer jboyd! Though it's not necessary at all as I enjoy helping others especially when it's for such a great cause. 
Personally this right here is what makes TPU so great!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 8, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I REALLY appreciate that. If You ever need anything I might be able to help YOU with let me know Please..
> looks like We are ALL set, but i REALLY appreciate Your time, and willingness to help.



Wow, so cool...  I hope the rig Crunches like a moth-a'fuka






PM me if you need anything,,, within reason, lol.

MODS - delete if you are 14 yrs old, hahaaaa... or don't think that's appropriate


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 8, 2016)

OBLG DEEN PIC:


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 8, 2016)

@*jboydgolfer*
perhaps you could put this on the side panel ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/deenv2-png.59816/
I never could get it to print out good enough for this case maby you will have better luck I always wanted to have it printed on clear sticky-type film  and stick it to the side of the case but I could never get it to look good on this case


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 8, 2016)

MT Alex

In for a shot at  the Spring PC, what a great opportunity!

My favorite part of spring is getting to shave off my long underwear.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2016)

@OneMoar ill look into it


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2016)

About 12 hours to go folks.

LAST CALL TO OPT IN


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 8, 2016)

Aw, you can't let the magic blue smoke out. Everyone knows it's the magic behind the electronics; once you let it out they don't work any more. 

You're awesome @T-Bob!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2016)

Seems I've missed a lot in this thread over the past several says. Caught a cold bug over the weekend at Disney so I've been zombie-ing out and not catching most of what's going on here 


@jboydgolfer the rig looks great, really coming along nicely. It's going to make somebody ecstatic! ￼ and looks like @T-Bob came through on the pump, right  


Just a few more hours to go!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Seems I've missed a lot in this thread over the past several says. Caught a cold bug over the weekend at Disney so I've been zombie-ing out and not catching most of what's going on here
> 
> 
> @jboydgolfer the rig looks great, really coming along nicely. It's going to make somebody ecstatic! ￼ and looks like @T-Bob came through on the pump, right
> ...



If it makes you feel any better - when I was 8 I caught the stomach flu on the drive down to Disney World (18 hours into the 24 hour trip driving. We had to make an unscheduled stop and stay at a hotel in Georgia because of it) and I was sick the first whole day there. My dad then got the same thing and was miserable and horribly sick for the first 3 days there out of the 7 we stayed. Mom got stuck lugging around an 11, 8 and 3 year old on her own those first few days.....oh what a joyous time that was!

Although, I think it was karma getting back at him. Because we stopped at a restaurant for lunch that day before I got sick and as I was carrying my tray to the table to sit down, my dad accidentally bumped me and it caused me to tip the trap and my cup of soda slid off and spilled all over the table. My dad (the joker that he is) looked at me and said, "Aaron, what did you do?". Me only being 8 and already embarrassed about spilling my drink all over the table, started crying and the people sitting around us that saw what happened got mad at my dad for his comment. My dad got this look of horror on his face when people around started to jeer and boo him and with me crying...he said, "No! I'm only kidding. It wasn't your fault. I bumped you and caused the spill. I'm so sorry."

The joys of family vacations and what you remember.

My dad still blames me to this day for getting him sick on that trip....I just like to think of it as karma biting him in the ass.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2016)

Im expecting the pump saturday, or monday. The ssd has arrived, so next week ill likely hammer this puppy out.just need to route water, and mount ssd,and pump.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> If it makes you feel any better - when I was 8 I caught the stomach flu on the drive down to Disney World (18 hours into the 24 hour trip driving. We had to make an unscheduled stop and stay at a hotel in Georgia because of it) and I was sick the first whole day there. My dad then got the same thing and was miserable and horribly sick for the first 3 days there out of the 7 we stayed. Mom got stuck lugging around an 11, 8 and 3 year old on her own those first few days.....oh what a joyous time that was!
> 
> Although, I think it was karma getting back at him. Because we stopped at a restaurant for lunch that day before I got sick and as I was carrying my tray to the table to sit down, my dad accidentally bumped me and it caused me to tip the trap and my cup of soda slid off and spilled all over the table. My dad (the joker that he is) looked at me and said, "Aaron, what did you do?". Me only being 8 and already embarrassed about spilling my drink all over the table, started crying and the people sitting around us that saw what happened got mad at my dad for his comment. My dad got this look of horror on his face when people around started to jeer and boo him and with me crying...he said, "No! I'm only kidding. It wasn't your fault. I bumped you and caused the spill. I'm so sorry."
> 
> ...



Wow, that's no joke.  A few days at Disney can be tough, let alone a week, especially if you're coming from afar (man, a 24hr trip ). Hopefully Mickey made up for it once you felt better! 



jboydgolfer said:


> Im expecting the pump saturday, or monday. The ssd has arrived, so next week ill likely hammer this puppy out.just need to route water, and mount ssd,and pump.



Sweet 
Going straight distilled right? I've found that to work out the most easily. While dyes and coolants look cool, just so much headache and upkeep.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> straight distilled right?


until your post..i WAS going straight piss...but you've swayed me , and I think instead of DRINKING the distilled water...I'll directly use it in its Original form for optimal cooling 

yeah i always use Distilled. Ive cleaned my share of Blue, and Red coloring out of enough RAD's that I know better...plus with these copper Rad's no disinfectant needed either.

btw, glad to hear Your feeling beter.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2016)

Bump for last chance exposure.  

JAT


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

hyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuppppppppppp!


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2016)

*LAST CALL!!!*

*We will close the entries IN 1 HOUR and draw the winners Saturday afternoon (Eastern US time).

Opt in now to get your name on the list folks... time has nearly run out!


Link to the prizes and how to opt in:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-spring-2016-giveaway-open-opt-in-for-some-great-stuff.202061/page-68#post-3436050

Thanks again to everyone showing their support and joining us in this project!!! 

*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

im excited FOR my nephew  .

its nice to be on the "other" side of a giveaway now and then


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tic-toc, tic-toc......................Time is running out!!!!!!!! 

People have about 40 minutes to get in on these AMAZING community giveaway's!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

OK OK, I caved... (and hopefully in time) 


@manofthem
In for the *Cougar Attack* mech keyboard because I love keyboards! 
My wife is using a cheap $12 keyboard from staples, horrible junk, so this will be a nice replacement for her. 


And spring time... 

I live spring time because it means that the little cold weather we had for those few days is gone for good, and miserable hot and humid weather is coming with a vengeance!  

But Spring time is a lot of fun too because it means pool time for the kids, barbeques with steaks, mojitos, and all those goodies.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> My wife is using a cheap $12 keyboard from staples, horrible junk, so this will be a nice replacement for her.




My God man!!!!! Jeez, that keyboard should just be sent to ya because of your statement!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> My God man!!!!! Jeez, that keyboard should just be sent to ya because of your statement!!!



ill send it to who ever @Norton tells me to send it to


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> My God man!!!!! Jeez, that keyboard should just be sent to ya because of your statement!!!



It's all good.   the one she has still works and types. Personally, after using mechs for a good while, I don't think I could ever go back to a membrane. I've been spoiled


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2016)

I was very tempted to enter but I'll take the fact that I'm past the official deadline as a sign it wasn't meant to be, good luck everyone


----------



## flmatter (Apr 9, 2016)

hopefully I beat the buzzer like Villinova did.....
Throw my name in the hat for spring gift  
I am happy spring is here which means summer is shortly around the corner.   

Thanks guys


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> the only thing worse than frying that water pump....????
> Blowing up ALL of these damn Balloons for my daughters 8th B-Day....



You bastard, you know Helium is a finite resource!  Why u do dis?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You bastard, you know Helium is a finite resource!  Why u do dis?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You bastard, you know Helium is a finite resource!  Why u do dis?



in the name of science


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2016)

How much of that science did you inhale?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

Is the pic upside down?

i thought helium was lighter than air.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is the pic upside down?
> 
> i thought helium was lighter than air.


No its not helium 
Special Party pooper Trick  Balloons filled with Methane 

PS Congrats to the about to be announced WINNERS and thanks to all the Donators


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

iirc @Norton is going to draw the winning name this afternoon.. 

MY nephew see's my PC, and it just makes going back to his ALL the worse 




_He now has an optiplex, but when he started living with me, he had this old Pentium 4 build, with No side panel, and a heatsink attached by Gravity O_O (he layed it on its side) . He made it out of an old PC i got from M.I.T a few years back, and I just HAD to get him a newer one, but the SFF case is proving to be a problem now that he has started to do creation work, and recording ,etc on the Machine..So I told him to cross his fingers._


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> iirc @Norton is going to draw the winning name this afternoon..
> 
> MY nephew see's my PC, and it just makes going back to his ALL the worse
> 
> ...




Dont worry, if it is my lucky day he will soon have another one...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh yeah thats right! Well then I better wish Everyone Good luck, and not wish for My own  ....
Taken care of Now    now i gotta run to Dunkin Donuts to get a Croissant with Bacon and Cheese for MY little girl..@ 6:45am


----------



## fritoking (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck to all, but I really hope I win this ! My daughter  would love it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Please someone help me.
Im trying to install windows on the giveaway pc, but its doing that no usb device recognition during windowd install, im sitting here looking at the screen ready to install, but i cant control anything, no mouse, no kb, ive tried the bios, and the usb settings are enabled, ive tried all i can think of, and im out of ideas. I dont have a ps2 kb


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Please someone help me.
> Im trying to install windows on the giveaway pc, but its doing that no usb device recognition during windowd install, im sitting here looking at the screen ready to install, but i cant control anything, no mouse, no kb, ive tried the bios, and the usb settings are enabled, ive tried all i can think of, and im out of ideas. I dont have a ps2 kb


does the bios have a legacy mode for USB devices ? also are you installing in UEFI Mode from GPT formated media ?
windows 7 doesn't not support usb 3.0 during install you need to use the 2.0  ports

I would also turn the UEFI usb support stuff off and just leave the legacy stuff enabled e.g no extra uefi drivers just minimal usb support
the bios should have options for  EHCI/XHCI drivers for "uefi" you want those off


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Its in uefi, i  installing from a disc,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Im doing it on old usb.it isnt wrking.
I disabled the built in wrkaround and nowbthe mouse n kb are lit up ,but no function


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Its in uefi, i  installing from a disc,


probably not gonna fly then disc is likely outdated
download a new iso and install from a flash drive
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool select save as iso and then format and create the usbkey using  https://rufus.akeo.ie/  ( select GPT for UEFI from the drop down box and point to your flash drive and .iso)

*windows 7 will  not support skylake for much longer might just as well skip it and install windows 10
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 same process as above use rufus instend of the microsoft native tool 
* you can use your windows 7 key np


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

I used this disc a week ago. Its not that


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

I dont have a usb copy of windows either


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Please link a win7 iso.im on tablet.my pc is unplugged so im likited wat i can do rit now


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Please link a win7 iso.im on tablet.my pc is unplugged so im likited wat i can do rit now


you are gonna need to shut her down and boot your other rig and create install media the safest bet is gonna be windows 10  I am not sure if the WU driver repo has B150 skylake drivers yet and I have no way of knowing if your lan connection is gonna work so it can pull what it needs
there is no 'offical' direct links to windows isos


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

im gonna do 7 . but the iso download page requires me to enter a key to start download, and the key we had donated isnt valid 

im gonna quit with this now, im done for today   UUGHH

i dont get it, i just built a brand new PC 4690 k z97 mobo, had NO issues


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

scratch everything I said
you can't it needs to be 10 =/ (unless your board has XHCI drivers in the WU repo which most do NOT)
http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-remove-support-usb-based-windows-7-installation-platform-specs/
___
we have to admit one thing though, Intel has absolute plausible deniability on this. No one can claim with 100% certainty  that they are in league with Microsoft in trying to push Windows 7 users to finally get a move on. The reason for that is that the *discarding of EHCI was inevitable sooner or later*, and while they could have taken steps to remedy the problem easily, they have no compulsion to do so.  The problem begins with the fact that Windows 7 does not have the code to support master xHCI based installation via USB, with only installation over EHCI allowed.

*You might be thinking that one can always take the bootable DVD route* and even though research indicates that dependence on optical drives is diminishing by the second, it has its own caveats.* You better hope that your motherboard has a PS/2 port because even while installing from a DVD, the USB ports wont work* (during the install setup). If you have just one PS/2 port you will have to switch your PS/2 based mouse and keyboard as required through the entire process. All this means that Windows 7 will be very very troublesome for people to install and in most of the cases, people will consider it not worth the effort. Even if you do get it to work, the lack of EHCI means there might be unforeseen compatibility issues in the future. Effectively, from Skylake, and thanks to Intel’s spec upgrade, Windows 7 is now officially an obsolete OS.
____


if you want windows 7 you are gonna need to run and get a ps2 keyboard
Microsoft really really wants windows 7 DEAD


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

this board has xhci enable/disable. but when i had it enabled, no mouse /KB power, off, and then they lit up, but no function.

its all moot, i cant download a ISO of win anything with the kay that was donated, it rejected it as OEM, or something prebuilt , blah blah

every KB i have Ever bought has PS2 on it, the memorial PC mobo has ps2 as well, but i gave my PS2 KB away


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> this board has xhci enable/disable. but when i had it enabled, no mouse /KB power, off, and then they lit up, but no function.
> 
> its all moot, i cant download a ISO of win anything with the kay that was donated, it rejected it as OEM, or something prebuilt , blah blah


the windows 10 download tool doesn't require a key to start the download and it *should* take your windows 7 pro OEM key and activate so long as its a valid unused key
if the tool still asks for a key gimme a hour or two ill upload my iso


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2016)

I've got Home and Professional Windows 7 .ISO's,  just wouldn't know how to get it to you.  I've had my keys rejected before as well, but the phone call usually does the trick.

I really wish Microsoft didn't get rid of their Digital River downloads for Windows 7...an .ISO is VERY hard to find.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've got Home and Professional Windows 7 .ISO's,  just wouldn't know how to get it to you.  I've had my keys rejected before as well, but the phone call usually does the trick.
> 
> I really wish Microsoft didn't get rid of their Digital River downloads for Windows 7...an .ISO is VERY hard to find.
> 
> ...


windows 7 is not gonna install on this machine without a ps2 keyboard *PERIOD END OF DISCUSSION!*
whats concerning is is that download tool is spitting it as OEM which MAY mean the windows 10 won't take the key either way, do note that I have had the windows 7/8 version of the tool spit back perfectly good brand new keys before so take that with a grain of salt I am downloading a clean windows 10 ISO now give me a hour to upload it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've got Home and Professional Windows 7 .ISO's,  just wouldn't know how to get it to you.  I've had my keys rejected before as well, but the phone call usually does the trick.
> 
> I really wish Microsoft didn't get rid of their Digital River downloads for Windows 7...an .ISO is VERY hard to find.
> 
> ...




yup, which is why i keep these Discs on hand, and ive NEVER not been able to get around this whole USB issue before. but, i digress, im going out to dinner with my kids, and in laws soon enough, and thats all the punishment ill need 

well, maybe the winner will have a PS2 KB. cuz i dont   lol


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 9, 2016)

Just saw this thread and was wondering if I'm late to join the memorial... I'll definitely help out crunching thanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

the drawing is in a few hours so i think your too late. Sorry.

but there will be more, just check back please 


to everyone Else....
problem solved


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> Just saw this thread and was wondering if I'm late to join the memorial... I'll definitely help out crunching thanks


A little late but you can edit your post to get in on one of the games offered if you like.

Follow the links included , in my previous posts for details.




jboydgolfer said:


> the drawing is in a few hours but there will be more, just check back please



This! Check back often


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You bastard, you know Helium is a finite resource!  Why u do dis?



No Helium in dem balloons! Dey sit too low!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Well it looks like the mouse and kb will arrive monday or tuesday.they were only 12$ for both,so no big deal.then the whole OS matter should be resolved.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck everyone


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 10, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Well it looks like the mouse and kb will arrive monday or tuesday.they were only 12$ for both,so no big deal.then the whole OS matter should be resolved.



I've got a spare Microsoft Elite Natural Keyboard - she's PS/2. By far my favorite keyboard I've ever used.....I have one at my work and one at home, plus a spare one.  I also have a 5 button mouse that's PS/2 that I no longer use....

Seems you have the whole keyboard/mouse issue figured out, else I would have offered my spare ones for the cause.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 10, 2016)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

We'll start announcing the winners in about an hour- in the middle of doing my taxes atm Great thing to do on a Saturday evening ain't it!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> We'll start announcing the winners in about an hour- in the middle of doing my taxes atm Great thing to do on a Saturday evening ain't it!


bleedin ya dry again eh ?


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> bleedin ya dry again eh ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2016)

"We are the *IRS*. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile. PAY YOUR TAXES"


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 10, 2016)

I always wait until the last week to send the check to the IRS. I always end up owing, I would love to get something back, the last time was 6 years ago.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

*Drawing is getting closer 

I reviewed the thread and here's the list of folks that have opted in:*

*





IF I missed a name please let me know ASAP- Drawing in about 15-20 minutes

*


----------



## Toothless (Apr 10, 2016)

Man, that's a list.

Might enter in the next giveaway since I know someone in need of a desktop that doesn't scream whenever it's on.

Goodluck guys!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

*Game Winners!*
Winners will be contacted by me within the hour and will have 48 hours to respond to claim their prizes

*Mad Max* donated by neatfeatguy
** Winner- @Liquid Cool*

*Fallout 4 Season Pass* donated by PainfulByte
** Winner- @jaggerwild*

*COD Advanced Warfare* donated by Sir B. Fannybottom
** Winner- @LightningJR *

*Congrats to the winners!!! *

*UP NEXT.....*

*Hardware gift winners *


----------



## flmatter (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 10, 2016)

congrads peeps


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats all!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats Guys!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway

Hardware Gift Winners!*
Winners will be contacted by me within the hour and will have 48 hours to respond to claim their prizes

*Gift 1- Gamdias Zeus esport edition mouse donated by *sneekypeet
** Winner- @laszlo *

*Gift 2- Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard* (cherry MX blue) donated by sneekypeet
** Winner- @manofthem *

*Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8* cpu cooler donated by a TPU forum member
** Winner- @RealNeil 

Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam* donated by a TPU forum member
** Winner- @silentbogo 

Gift 5- Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case* donated by a TPU forum member
** Winner- @thebluebumblebee 
Congrats to the winners!!! *

*UP NEXT.....*

*Kreij Spring 2016 PC winner *


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 10, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats to the winners on the games and hardware.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Gift 2- Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard* (cherry MX blue) donated by sneekypeet
> ** Winner- @manofthem *




Oh my that's amazing! I'm stoked!!!   








Congrats to the other winners! And thank you to the contributors and a special thanks to @sneekypeet!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway

Spring 2016 PC Winner
* Winner- @Random Murderer* 

*
Congrats to ALL of the winners and a thanks again to ALL of the great folks here showing their support for these projects!!! 

*

**


----------



## fritoking (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to all winners so far!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway
> 
> Spring 2016 PC Winner
> * Winner-* @Random Murderer
> ...


congrads to the winnerz!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Kreij Memorial Spring 2016 Giveaway
> 
> Spring 2016 PC Winner
> * Winner-* @Random Murderer
> ...



What is this...a font size for ants?

** Winner-* @Random Murderer


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> What is this...a font size for ants?
> 
> ** Winner-* @Random Murderer



Zoolander?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Mad Max* donated by neatfeatguy
> ** Winner- @Liquid Cool*



I am actually shocked I won something!  Thank You Guys!  Very Appreciative!

Knocked Speechless......  Congrats to all winners!

I'll say it again...very thankful and appreciative of the generosity shown here.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 10, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> What is this...a font size for ants?
> 
> ** Winner-* @Random Murderer


O please Peasant level font this is how you font
*Winner-*@Random Murderer


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh Man! Thank you for this. I'm gonna use this cooler right away!

Congrats again to everyone who won. 
Also, congrats to everyone for belonging to TPU and sharing in the good times, as well as remembering who inspired this giveaway.

This site is outstanding!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Zoolander?


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats everyone!!! Epic build!  Thanks to @Norton and @jboydgolfer for getting all of this together!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to all winners


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Drawing is getting closer
> 
> I reviewed the thread and here's the list of folks that have opted in:*
> 
> ...




WOW!
I never win, THANK YOU! NORTON AND ALL!!

Congrats to all the winners, I'll defo use me some new games!!! BF4 is so yesterday......I'd like to DEFFER and only accept 1 item if that isn't insulting as I have some games and for me to win three doesn't seem fair. I'd like to keep Mad Max, and if you can redrawn to give away the other 2 to who ever you see fit(Norton) THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!

 Thank you to all who contributed with the PC and ALL THE TONS OF Give away's you have had here at TPU


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> WOW!
> I never win, THANK YOU! NORTON AND ALL!!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, I'll defo use me some new games!!! BF4 is so yesterday......I'd like to DEFFER and only accept 1 item if that isn't insulting as I have some games and for me to win three doesn't seem fair. I'd like to keep Mad Max, and if you can redrawn to give away the other 2 to who ever you see fit(Norton) THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



That was the main list of entrants- you won the Fallout 4 Season Pass
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ts-to-the-winners.202061/page-79#post-3442979


----------



## fritoking (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 10, 2016)

Grats to the winners, and Big Grats to Random!! 

Thanks so much to everyone who donated time, equipment, money, and energy for yet another amazing giveaway!!! Hard to keep coming up with words to describe the awesomeness that is TPU, but we know it's all there!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2016)

congratz to the winners!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 10, 2016)

i would like to thank the Memorial to Kreij Team for keeping the Spirit Alive !!
and congrats to all the Winners of this great Spring Competition.

 Giveaways

thx


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd be happy, more than happy, to kick in some $$ for shipping for an item or 2.  Let me know if that's something I can do.


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to the happy winners, ejnoy your prizes!
Amazing contest with amazing prizes.
Thanks a lot to the TPU comunity.-


----------



## laszlo (Apr 10, 2016)

congrats to all winners !!!

many thanks for:




cat won't eat it 

and a big thanks to all who made this possible, contributors & members !!!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 10, 2016)

Time to make some more labels for the computer or other gifts.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Nothing makes my morning, like an unexpected gift from TPU community!

Congrats to winners, and many thanks to all who made it possible!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 10, 2016)

Boo hoo hoo

i was a sleepy head and went to bed.......my name was missed off the list for the PC.

jboyd.....please apologize to your nephew for me.

Congratulations to all the winners...............


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 10, 2016)

congrats everyone


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 10, 2016)

Yet another congrats to the winners, and more so all the great peeps that put this together.  Y'all ROCK!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2016)

PM's have gone out and I've heard back from _almost_ everyone


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 10, 2016)

paging @Random Murderer  pickup at loading bay 3


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 10, 2016)

Y'all ROCK!!!


OneMoar said:


> paging @Random Murderer  pickup at loading bay 3


Maybe Random Murderer finally got caught.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 10, 2016)

we interrupt this scheduled thread to bring you this breaking story: a man wearing a reptile costume was seen fleeing the scene of a suspected murder, outside of a club, the man is suspected to be under the influence and possibly armed and dangerous
details at 11:
@Random Murderer  cheese it, its the copperz


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2016)

*There's a Today Only game giveaway going on hosted by @Toothless here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/quick-giveaway.221614/

Hop over and get in on the goodies! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2016)

just so the winner knows, as well as all concerned parties. 

I am awaiting the Replacement Water pump, and a PS2 KB, mouse combo. I have the PC built up to those points, not including the OS, because without the PS2 combo, i wasnt able to use the media I have @ my disposal for OS installation.

I will likely take delivery of the above mentioned items over the next 2-3 days, and once i have them, ill just finish the build, so it can be sent out to the winner.
I obviously have other matters going on in my life, but I expect to have it completed on wednesday, barring any delay's in shipping. Wednesday's are my "free" days, so to speak, and I Should have all of the required items to complete the build by then. Congratulations to all of the winners.


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 11, 2016)

grats to the winners


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2016)

HOLY CRAP! I log in this morning at work and see my PM from @Norton
Just wow!
Thanks to all involved! I'm sure the recipient is going to be speechless.



jboydgolfer said:


> just so the winner knows, as well as all concerned parties.
> 
> I am awaiting the Replacement Water pump, and a PS2 KB, mouse combo. I have the PC built up to those points, not including the OS, because without the PS2 combo, i wasnt able to use the media I have @ my disposal for OS installation.
> 
> ...


Understood. Don't rush, I'm just grateful you're doing this!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 11, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> HOLY CRAP! I log in this morning at work and see my PM from @Norton
> Just wow!
> Thanks to all involved! I'm sure the recipient is going to be speechless.
> 
> ...


hes aliveee call off the search hounds we found him


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 11, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> HOLY CRAP! I log in this morning at work and see my PM from @Norton
> Just wow!
> Thanks to all involved! I'm sure the recipient is going to be speechless.
> Understood. Don't rush, I'm just grateful you're doing this!



Nice Monday morning surprise, eh?


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Nice Monday morning surprise, eh?



Better than my Monday morning surprise at work... 

Sewage spill, broken pipe, pump trucks, headache, etc.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## t_ski (Apr 11, 2016)

Norton said:


> Better than my Monday morning surprise at work...
> 
> Sewage spill, broken pipe, pump trucks, headache, etc.


It's amazing that, with all you have to deal with at your job, you still manage to be the team captain.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Nice Monday morning surprise, eh?


Definitely a great way to start the week, yeah!



Norton said:


> Better than my Monday morning surprise at work...
> 
> Sewage spill, broken pipe, pump trucks, headache, etc.


Sorry to hear that, Norton. Good luck!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2016)

ill be testing the integrity of the loop in a bit.....but heres what i ended up with.

@Random Murderer


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 11, 2016)

Hrmm not to rain in the parade or anything but it might be wiser to sacrifice the two bays next to the psu on the bottom their and cut some holes and put the pump and res down in that area
tis right in the way of the expansion slots and it looks like it would take some work to move it anyway if he needs those slots
not that he can't do that him self someday if needed
sexy looking machine tho


----------



## JATownes (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn...that looks nice!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2016)

@jboydgolfer: It looks great imo, nicely done bud! I can't wait for a shot with the window on it, going to be so sweet looking. 



OneMoar said:


> Hrmm not to rain in the parade or anything but it might be wiser to sacrifice the two bays next to the psu on the bottom their and cut some holes and put the pump and res down in that area
> tis right in the way of the expansion slots and it looks like it would take some work to move it anyway if he needs those slots
> not that he can't do that him self someday if needed
> sexy looking machine tho



Eh, that'd quite a bit of work. It looks like the pciex1 is open and free so he could install something there if needed without having to rearrange things. He'd only have to rearrange if he added another gpu, and if there were the case, other changes would likely be in order too.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @jboydgolfer: It looks great imo, nicely done bud! I can't wait for a shot with the window on it, going to be so sweet looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, that'd quite a bit of work. It looks like the pciex1 is open and free so he could install something there if needed without having to rearrange things. He'd only have to rearrange if he added another gpu, and if there were the case, other changes would likely be in order too.


its hard to tell from the pictures probly is clearance to slide it to the outside of the case if there is slack in the lines 
./inner system builder speaking


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2016)

Loop test


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I can't wait for a shot with the window on it


no windows, Solid aluminum doors 




OneMoar said:


> Hrmm not to rain in the parade or anything but it might be wiser to sacrifice the two bays next to the psu on the bottom their and cut some holes and put the pump and res down in that area
> tis right in the way of the expansion slots and it looks like it would take some work to move it anyway if he needs those slots
> not that he can't do that him self someday if needed
> sexy looking machine tho


if this were my build, i might take the liberty to do things such as that, but no offense, I have a life to live, im just trying to do a Good job with the time i have to do it, and im Certainly NOT going to cut this $500 case up for esthetics, ill leave that to the winner. Try to keep in mind, what You or I like, isnt necessarily what He/She will like.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> its hard to tell from the pictures probly is clearance to slide it to the outside of the case if there is slack in the lines
> ./inner system builder speaking



I hear ya.


jboydgolfer said:


> no windows, Solid aluminum doors



 I knew that...


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey I just found this in the parts box:


Spoiler










Think we can add it on.... j/k


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2016)

ohh, yeah speaking of that, i found some new Motherboard stand offs, i guess i should get ready to switch em out.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> Hey I just found this in the parts box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




No, but you should probably send them to me..................To test of course.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Sorry to hear that, Norton. Good luck!



This is what caused a bad Monday for me







Leak's fixed and the area is cleaned up- now to find out what Tuesday has waiting for me


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> This is what caused a bad Monday for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will do it!!!!!!! Damn bro, did something wack that PVC 90 to break it?


----------



## peche (Apr 12, 2016)

Congrats all winners, got lost during this weekend on a storm of several things to do so couldn't wathc out!
Thanks all people for the giveaway! special thanks to all winners!

Lets still rocking on crunching...!


Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2016)

i was just draining the tube, and I noticed that this case IS deep enough that if the Owner decided to SLI/Xfire, there will be no issue, all that will be needed is a slight slide forward towards the door, and Viola. problem solved.


----------



## slackin (Apr 12, 2016)

Holy Jesus this thread is so so long! It's awesome to see you guys still giving to the community and putting in so much hard work in all of this. You guys are all awesome! I still enjoy and love the machine you guys sent me back over a year ago. I've been a bit AFK with work and all, but the machine should still be crunching numbers for the team!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 12, 2016)

slackin said:


> Holy Jesus this thread is so so long! It's awesome to see you guys still giving to the community and putting in so much hard work in all of this. You guys are all awesome! I still enjoy and love the Maine you guys sent me back over a year ago. I've been a bit AFK with work and all, but the machine should still be crunching numbers for the team!


suddenly a wild slackin appears


----------



## slackin (Apr 12, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> suddenly a wild slackin appears


Bored at work. Kind of just here not doing much for two days between my vacation days, lol. I'm a bad boss.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 12, 2016)

@jboydgolfer Great job with the Giveaway build!  It's looking really nice
-Also glad to see that my pump found a new lease on life


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 12, 2016)

What is the amount of interest for MX-mount keycaps among the users here who own Cherry MX / Kaihl / Gateron / Outemu keyboards?

Since I got into keyboards, I have accumulated a ridiculous amount of good keycaps and since I don't have the time to sell them, I thought someone else might want some, what with my new set of Modern Selectric on my FC660M

Given sufficient interest I _may_ be able to offer up a Miami and a Dolch set to throw into a giveaway sometime. Both are doubleshot 104-key ANSI sets from Taihao, the Miami being PBT and the Dolch being ABS. I'm not sure about the specifics at this point i.e. whether I'll have to group them together (not pledging yet), whether to include a keypuller and what type, and someone may have to take them off my hands soon.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 12, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 
Looking great! Can't wait to see it in person

@Norton 
Wow, that's a pretty significant break, lol. Does the area still stink?


----------



## Bow (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry I have missed out on all the fun. Made a promise to my kids, less PC more them.  
Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2016)

the PS2 KB, mouse combo arrived today. This will teach me to give away my PS2 peripherals again. 

the physical build is finished, i just need to install an OS, and test the build, although i know it works, because it has made it into the OS install to some degree already, and i can see the CPU, and RAM in the Bios.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> [USER=101332]@Norton
> Wow, that's a pretty significant break, lol. Does the area still stink?[/USER]



It's all good now- everything is all cleaned up!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 12, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> @jboydgolfer
> Looking great! Can't wait to see it in person
> 
> @Norton
> Wow, that's a pretty significant break, lol. Does the area still stink?


please everybody knows Saint Norton 's  shit doesn't stink


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> What is the amount of interest for MX-mount keycaps among the users here who own Cherry MX / Kaihl / Gateron / Outemu keyboards?
> 
> Since I got into keyboards, I have accumulated a ridiculous amount of good keycaps and since I don't have the time to sell them, I thought someone else might want some, what with my new set of Modern Selectric on my FC660M
> 
> Given sufficient interest I _may_ be able to offer up a Miami and a Dolch set to throw into a giveaway sometime. Both are doubleshot 104-key ANSI sets from Taihao, the Miami being PBT and the Dolch being ABS. I'm not sure about the specifics at this point i.e. whether I'll have to group them together (not pledging yet), whether to include a keypuller and what type, and someone may have to take them off my hands soon.



Lots of mech users so I would say there would be interest for sure.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2016)

Its starting!!!!!
@Norton set this 79i0lcs as single slot,and its actually pretty nice this way....i me mention it because i cant remember how long its been since i installed a ss gpu, aside from this one.and its a beast too


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Its starting!!!!!
> @Norton set this 79i0lcs as single slot,and its actually pretty nice this way....i me mention it because i cant remember how long its been since i installed a ss gpu, aside from this one.and its a beast too









Ha, you're probably done by now


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2016)

no , oddly enough im not.
its stuck @ the little microsoft loading bar, it booted into desktop, all fine...then i restarted to remove the DVD drive, and install the Barracuda, and now when i go to reboot, it is hanging on the loading bar...the micrososft one.
i might need to RE-REinstall win7

**edited**

yeah, i got tired of waiting for that bar, so im just gonna reinstall win.
f$#@ it, its easier, atleast easier with this Samsung 850EVO 
the install disc didnt come with the mobo, so i have downloaded all of the necissary driver from MSI, and am ready for this bitch to boot, ill run some tests, and drain, pack it, and call FedEx


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2016)

Maybe some1 can help here, this motherboard recognizes the usb peripherals fine in the biis, but once in windows i get zero.
It does see my ps2 kb, but i dont have a drivef disc sith this board,so im forced to use usb,and im sure u can see the issue..this is the device manager scree. Sorry im on mobile and i have big hands


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2016)

well, i just got off the phone with MSI support, and they are telling me that i will need to create a newer install media with a "hotfix" compatability download that they have on theyre site, but sadly i dont have time for all that now, so im gonna need to Re-access this whole situation.

And I dont have Win10 or anything beyond 7 to install, and the winner, wants Win 7. so i will need to speak to the involved parties and figure out what to do.

im going to create a bootable ISO of win10 on a usb drive, just so the option is there, but my hands are tied otherwise.

aside from this nightmare, the PC PHYSICALLY is running Great! im very happy with it.


***edit*** confirmed with the winner, win10 will suffice,problem should be moot now ,thank god.lesson for anyone who loves win7 and is upgrading to skychicken chipset.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 13, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> ***edit*** confirmed with the winner, win10 will suffice,problem should be moot now ,thank god.lesson for anyone who loves win7 and is upgrading to *skychicken* chipset.


LOL!
Originally I was going to give the PC to the recipient and let him decide if he wanted to keep 7 or upgrade to 10, but he's on a Core 2 Quad and a 790i board with win7; he's getting a major hardware upgrade, he may as well get a software upgrade, too.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> that disk you used looks legit AF "install windows activated" LOLWHAT
> don't download iso's from torrent sites without checking the MD5
> -.-
> win7 is dead and should remain that way,nothing wrong with 10 regardless of what the morons tell you
> glade its up and running



i was grasping @ straws and trying anything to get it to work, so relax, im not installing any pirated editions. i wanted to get into the OS SOME how, and i didnt really care how. i know what im doing, and again, I appreciate your opinion, but you need to realize that Im not just Picking things out of thin air here, and making decisions on my own. The winner ASKED for win 7 , so Your opinion on its usefulness, or lack there of aside, I was Certainly going to try all i could to give them what they wanted. Please try and understand that I am doing something here out of the kindness of my heart to have this PC up and running for the winner in the Spare time that i have , I really dont need the situation Analyzed by You, Respectfully.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 14, 2016)

I am not saying you used a pirated copy,the problem is those pre-activated versions will often refuse to upgrade because they have incorrectly 'cracked' the os  either by tampering with KMS services or patching files which breaks a bunch of stuff and the os will never be 'right' or worse Microsoft may decide to shitlist the key if it fails certain activation checks

I pushed windows 10 because I know for a* FACT* that 7 Does not fly on skylake it just doesn't work and its a nightmare as you found out

I often come across as a asshole, but its because I know what a bad day you can have when shit refuses to work,and the solution is staring you in the face but you can't see it because tired/aggravation or misinformation ect la ect


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't worry angry kitty, we love and respect you.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 14, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Don't worry angry kitty, we love and respect you.




 You do!
 The loop is short n tight, perfect!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

1st post made with the giveaway PC build!!!!!!

installed win10, running great so far.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> 1st post made with the giveaway PC build!!!!!!
> 
> installed win10, running great so far.



Woot!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> 1st post made with the giveaway PC build!!!!!!
> 
> installed win10, running great so far.



I think we all truly appreciate you putting in your own time to get this out for the winner.  You are a man among men!

If you were closer, I'd grab you a nice cold beer.  



 

JAT


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

she's running Heaven right now, lets see what she can do for We.

@Norton  Also i MIGHT have accidentally installed this "BOINC" application  i dunno what it is , but ti SEEMS to be doing whatever it DOES do, pretty well 
while running Boinc, and Heaven O_O cold... just look @ that Temp reading line 





Also when i took delivery of the Case the TINY little plastic door panel hinge inserts were broken, so i took the liberty to reach out to Antec to have replacements shipped to ME, and in the most perfect timing, they JusT arrived 
these things would be the "mistake" if there were one that Antec made when designing this case...10Lb doors, tiny plastic hinge support O_O


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Also when i took delivery of the Case the TINY little plastic door panel hinge inserts were broken, so i took the liberty to reach out to Antec to have replacements shipped to ME, and in the most perfect timing, they JusT arrived
> these things would be the "mistake" if there were one that Antec made when designing this case...10Lb doors, tiny plastic hinge support O_O



Nice of Antec to step up on that! Glad you got it sorted


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice of Antec to step up on that! Glad you got it sorted



Ryan in support was Very nice, i just told him that MY new S-10 case, _that i got from my mother in law as a gift_ needed to have them replaced, once he saw what i was referring to, he sent them out immediately, the only concern of his was that they dont have many replacement parts for this case in particular because it is so new, and it takes time for them to get replacements from the manufacturer's plant. 

also this too    .......Me>>>>><<<<<<Windows

Also GOD its hard to not OC this CPU  SO tempted to upgrade the build


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2016)

*UPDATE- items shipped!

The following items shipped out today:
*
*Gift 3- CoolerMaster MasterAir Maker 8* cpu cooler donated by a TPU forum member
** Winner- @RealNeil 

Gift 4- DLink DCS 2630L 1080p WiFi cam* donated by a TPU forum member
** Winner- @silentbogo 

Gift 5- Zalman Ve350 USB3.0 2.5" HDD case* donated by a TPU forum member
** Winner- @thebluebumblebee *

*PM's with tracking #'s incoming 



*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

enjoy your goodies winners....


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 15, 2016)

@Norton, you have a PM regarding the keyboard and mouse being sent


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 
www.ninite.com

if you ever need a silent installation method for a new OS.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 15, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @jboydgolfer
> www.ninite.com
> 
> if you ever need a silent installation method for a new OS.


agree its also possible to roll the needed skylake drivers into the image for use


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2016)

*UPDATE 2.0 - More items shipped!

The following items shipped out today:
*
*Gift 1- Gamdias Zeus esport edition mouse donated by* sneekypeet
** Winner- @laszlo *

*Gift 2- Cougar Attack X3 mech. keyboard* (cherry MX blue) donated by sneekypeet
** Winner- @manofthem *

*PM's with tracking #'s incoming 

*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @jboydgolfer
> www.ninite.com
> 
> if you ever need a silent installation method for a new OS.



i dont understand what your telling me.

if your telling me about ninite, i use it from time to time, when it convenient, but ive known about that for some time. im not sure thats what you mean tho. sorry.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dont understand what your telling me.
> 
> if your telling me about ninite, i use it from time to time, when it convenient, but ive known about that for some time. im not sure thats what you mean tho. sorry.


because if you configure nlite to run unattended you would't need a ps2 keyboard


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2016)

I think a little thanks are in order...

Thanks to everyone for working hard for and donating towards another great Kreij tribute, thanks @jboydgolfer for the great work with the donation rig, thanks to @Norton for organizing everything and for the constant updates, and a HUGE THANKS to @sneekypeet for the keyboard!  

So much win here, hard to handle


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> because if you configure nlite to run unattended you would't need a ps2 keyboard



It wouldnt have resolved the issue with this pc tho, since it was unable to access the internet ninite wouldnt have helped.sadly , it was just a matter of me never installing this chipset b4, and the winner requesting that i install win7..nothing could have helped , short of the ps2 kb, and the driver disc, but i didnt get the driver disc with this mobo.

Once i told the winner i wasnt able to provide win7 with this chipset, he approved win10, and it went smooth as ice.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

***components are not in final positions, to ease the process of shipping preparation, simply posting a last "heres what we did as a community" Pic***


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> ***components are not in final positions, to ease the process of shipping preparation, simply posting a last "heres what we did as a community" Pic***



Very awesome, well done!  It really looks good! 

I love the color scheme and everything, looks like a beast rig


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Very awesome, well done!  It really looks good!
> 
> I love the color scheme and everything, looks like a beast rig



it should serve the End user VERY well.
From what I've been told, Coding & Gaming will be the two most prominent uses that this PC will be engaging in. IMO , it should serve quite nicely to that end.
For those who are interested in numbers...
The Distilled Water in the loop rested @ right around 41C ,with 100% sustained usage on Both the GPU, and CPU, for roughly 1.5 Hours.
CPU was 38C @ 100%
GPU was 41'ish C @ 100%

The front Separated segment of the case that houses the HDD's, and other storage components, there is a convenient Fan placed right @ the bottom, JUST under the lowest most HDD cage...IT surprisingly pushes a good deal of cool air up. which is then Grabbed by the Triple 120mm/RAD that is mounted on the inside of the main bay( the HDD front section, and the Main "motherboard" section ARE separate, but it isnt a solid wall, its just cut outs, and air filters, between the main bay and front Storage bay). For those who might have been curious.
Air flow is great in this puppy, certainly COULD be much better with the proper amount of time, and love put into it, especially if one were to purchase items specifically meant to fit this build, a REAL beast could be born 
thanks for ALL fo Your donations, and patience while i put it together, I am currently awaiting the shipping lacels to send it out to the Winner


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Very awesome, well done!  It really looks good!
> 
> I love the color scheme and everything, looks like a beast rig



Does look pretty good with that black on black on black on black with a splash of red


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Does look pretty good with that black on black on black on black with a splash of red



That it does! 

_Almost_ spent the extra $$$ to get the red led MSI dragon top upgrade for that waterblock but figured it would be a bit of a waste w/o a side panel window on the case 

Great job on the build @jboydgolfer !!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

Norton said:


> That it does!
> 
> _Almost_ spent the extra $$$ to get the red led MSI dragon top upgrade for that waterblock but figured it would be a bit of a waste w/o a side panel window on the case
> 
> Great job on the build @jboydgolfer !!!



yeah, the Glass door edition of this case runs another hundred or so iirc, and it also comes with an LED screen that mounts Right in front of the PSU(i THINK, or is optional) from Your perspective when Viewing the image above, it shows System readouts like Ambient temp, MoBo temp, CPU, GPU, etc...iirc its a Really nice touch, and creative by Antec too, since traditionally LeD readouts like that are normally in the front of the case.

here is the digi panel readout screen, took me a while to find it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2016)

@jboydgolfer

I know some who have forgot about ninite. I love it. Saved the exe and have been using it a lot.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 16, 2016)

SkyLake only plays well with 10, learned that the hard way


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2016)

i actually installed 10 on one of my PC's, and whenever the damned thing wakes up from sleep, it shows the desktop, and just hangs for like 10-20 seconds. I can see everything, but i cant click anything, or open anything, Really annoying.

Also....tell me that this isn't one of the Most satisfying videos You've ever watched....so often, we never take the time to watch these things work.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 18, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

just a friendly reminder to @Random Murderer  i haven't forgotten Your PC... We're just awaiting the Shipping labels  As im certain Your likely aware they are a Tad expensive(The PC alone is over 75LBs O_O), and are NO small matter aquiring, I, and all other certainly Owe a HUGE chunk of gratitude to the Kind person covering ALL shipping expenses, as it is Easy to forget that the shipping, although not a tangible item, is a VERY large part of this whole process, and without the generosity of @yotano211  Id have a VERY long drive ahead of Me


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> just a friendly reminder to @Random Murderer  i haven't forgotten Your PC... We're just awaiting the Shipping labels  As im certain Your likely aware they are a Tad expensive(The PC alone is over 75LBs O_O), and are NO small matter aquiring, I, and all other certainly Owe a HUGE chunk of gratitude to the Kind person covering ALL shipping expenses, as it is Easy to forget that the shipping, although not a tangible item, is a VERY large part of this whole process, and without the generosity of @yotano211  Id have a VERY long drive ahead of Me


Oh, I hadn't thought you forgot. These things take time, I'm just grateful to you and @Norton and the rest of the community for keeping this thread going. I can't think of a better way TPU could honor Kreij's memory.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, I hadn't thought you forgot. These things take time, I'm just grateful to you and @Norton and the rest of the community for keeping this thread going. I can't think of a better way TPU could honor Kreij's memory.



i appreciate Your patience, and understanding. 
not everyone is as gracious as You. 

hope all is well with you. Regard's


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys, my win is so full of win!!!  My wife _LOVES _her new keyboard, she really does.  Some of her family is over and they were blown away by it too, must be the LEDs  (for comparison, nobody cares about my Das keyboard) 

Thanks again everyone and @sneekypeet


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2016)

@manofthem , I bet this would generate some excitement in your house:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem , I bet this would generate some excitement in your house:



You know all too well but all I can say is...


----------



## laszlo (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all!





arrived!!!!! :






Once again big thanks to all!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2016)

nice mouse..congrats!


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry lads (and I feel real selfish saying this) but this time I likely won't be able to participate in the giveaway. I still have virtually no use for either the Dolch or Miami keycaps but exams have got me completely and utterly swamped. I'm afraid that not an offer from someone else to temporarily take them off my hands will do. Law school sucks. Perhaps next time, perhaps in September when I return to Bristol.

On the bright side, thanks to y'all I know that there is love for MX and MX-mount switches on TPU! As there seems to be no end to my clickity-clack addiction, I look forward to being able to share some clack in the near future.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 26, 2016)

?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm sorry lads (and I feel real selfish saying this) but this time I likely won't be able to participate in the giveaway. I still have virtually no use for either the Dolch or Miami keycaps but exams have got me completely and utterly swamped. I'm afraid that not an offer from someone else to temporarily take them off my hands will do. Law school sucks. Perhaps next time, perhaps in September when I return to Bristol.
> 
> On the bright side, thanks to y'all I know that there is love for MX and MX-mount switches on TPU! As there seems to be no end to my clickity-clack addiction, I look forward to being able to share some clack in the near future.





jboydgolfer said:


> ?



I think he was referring to his post a few weeks ago...


tabascosauz said:


> What is the amount of interest for MX-mount keycaps among the users here who own Cherry MX / Kaihl / Gateron / Outemu keyboards?
> 
> Since I got into keyboards, I have accumulated a ridiculous amount of good keycaps and since I don't have the time to sell them, I thought someone else might want some, what with my new set of Modern Selectric on my FC660M
> 
> Given sufficient interest I _may_ be able to offer up a Miami and a Dolch set to throw into a giveaway sometime. Both are doubleshot 104-key ANSI sets from Taihao, the Miami being PBT and the Dolch being ABS. I'm not sure about the specifics at this point i.e. whether I'll have to group them together (not pledging yet), whether to include a keypuller and what type, and someone may have to take them off my hands soon.




@tabascosauz: no worries bro, it's understandable. Take care of your studies first, then join is here when you have the time.  

I agree with you though, I'm loving the clicky-clacky of the keyboards myself, and you have to love the MX switches. I've found myself just using the wife's PC just to feel up the keyboard


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2016)

JUST got off the Phone with Federal Express, I have a Scheduled Pick-up time of 9AM -2PM EST **today**. $5 pay on pick-up, (not bad if You ask ME)

HUGE thanks to @yotano211  for the labels again. and to @Random Murderer for extreme patience during the delay.& @Norton for all the assistance, and cooperation figuring it all out. 
arrival will be tomorrow @ 10:30AM estimated. EST @ the winners chosen Destination.

Bon Voyage!

Look Forward to the next one


----------



## yotano211 (May 3, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> JUST got off the Phone with Federal Express, I have a Scheduled Pick-up time of 9AM -2PM EST **today**. $5 pay on pick-up, (not bad if You ask ME)
> 
> HUGE thanks to @yotano211  for the labels again. and to @Random Murderer for extreme patience during the delay.& @Norton for all the assistance, and cooperation figuring it all out.
> arrival will be tomorrow @ 10:30AM estimated. EST @ the winners chosen Destination.
> ...


The pick up should be free when its a express package. Dont pay anything, I hope you didnt. 

And you are welcome. Hope the winner loves it, he/she is getting a killer computer. Very up to date.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 3, 2016)

I wanna see some posts of it soon........


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I wanna see some posts of it soon........


In the next few days


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> The pick up should be free when its a express package. Dont pay anything, I hope you didnt.
> 
> And you are welcome. Hope the winner loves it, he/she is getting a killer computer. Very up to date.



yeah, ive since found that out, and NO i didnt pay, the driver refused.
I just didnt want YOU to be charged was all, and whoever that woman i spoke to @ FedEx's phone line was is a TOTAL idiot.

almost everything she told me was wrong.
then yesterday, The local Fedex office called me to schedule when i could come and Pick up the PC, and other box i had JUST had picked up from my home ... I was like "Why would i want that"? the woman who called (different from the 1st woman i mentioned above) told me that the "dispatch" office had told them i wanted the packages sent via Ground ONLY?? and that i refused any other shipping type.

i have NO idea where all of this stemmed from, but i cleared it up, and the item SHOULD be close to theyre destination as im posting this.

also, thanks again @yotano211

and to ALL others concerned, the PC, and its small partner box are "*on vehicle for delivery*" as i type this


**edited @ 2:04** PC and its partner package have arrived @ destination.


----------



## yotano211 (May 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> yeah, ive since found that out, and NO i didnt pay, the driver refused.
> I just didnt want YOU to be charged was all, and whoever that woman i spoke to @ FedEx's phone line was is a TOTAL idiot.
> 
> almost everything she told me was wrong.
> ...



woohoo for fast shipping and booo for dumb customer service. 

I ship lots of things in a single day and have more knowledge of say 80% of the postal workers. But the thing that gets me the most is dumb customer service. I can withstand bad but dumb service is the worst. 
I dont ship fedex that often due to the expense but I get killer deals from time to time.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2016)

Both packages were received and unpacked last night. The PC is glorious. I haven't had time to fill up the loop and boot the PC yet, but hopefully tonight. Will also be taking some pictures.
Holy moly, the case is beautiful and Boyd did a great job of stuffing packing materials into the open spaces of the PC to make sure there was no unwanted movement. It worked well, but the tubing run from the GPU to the pump is now kinked enough that I want to deal with it before filling the loop. The upside of this is that I think the kink can be fixed simply by shortening the line a little, and if not, there was ~3 feet of extra tubing included in the motherboard box (nice touch, thanks!).
I'll be sure to keep everyone updated as I get it up and running; expect pictures, and probably some benches, in the very near future.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2016)

I fixed the kinked line and tightened a few screws.
Due to size constraints, this is the only pic I could upload at work. Sorry for blurriness. Expect more pics in the coming days as it sees some changes (Crossfire maybe?)


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> I fixed the kinked line and tightened a few screws.
> Due to size constraints, this is the only pic I could upload at work. Sorry for blurriness. Expect more pics in the coming days as it sees some changes (Crossfire maybe?)


pretty nice and yes I would go crossfire if you can get a card with a block stupid cheap.else just replace the card
7970 is getting pretty long in the tooth and it could use the backup (not that he needs it by the sound of it still way way over kill for what hes gonna use it for)


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> I fixed the kinked line and tightened a few screws.
> Due to size constraints, this is the only pic I could upload at work. Sorry for blurriness. Expect more pics in the coming days as it sees some changes (Crossfire maybe?)



That's a handsome build right there, well done @jboydgolfer  

Looking forward to pics and updates!


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2016)

that PC puts mine to shame. I cant do any cable management without it looking like medusa getting it on with a kraken.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> (not that he needs it by the sound of it still way way over kill for what hes gonna use it for)


About that... the intended recipient turned it down last night, said he couldn't accept it. I was sorely disappointed, but it's not like I can force him to take it. Sooooo I guess I have another gaming PC now. Kind of a bitter-sweet feeling, but yay for new tech to play with! Gonna start figuring out Skylake overclocking this weekend, I'm hoping for at least 4.2GHz.


OneMoar said:


> pretty nice and yes I would go crossfire if you can get a card with a block stupid cheap.else just replace the card
> 7970 is getting pretty long in the tooth and it could use the backup


I'm trying not to spend any money on PC parts for a while (bought a few things for my X79 rig recently, there should be an update in the Your PC atm thread soon with that ), so it would be the air-cooled 7970 from TVBox it gets paired with. Besides, all things considered, a 7970 still games just fine at 1080p.
Another point: depending on how high I clock this 6600k and how hot it gets, I may just slap an AIO on it and put this loop in my X79 system; it's been years since I could afford a full-fledged water loop and have wanted one in the X79 system since I built it. This depends on quite a few factors, though: obviously the heat output of the 6600, but also if I can source a 295x2 block from somewhere.


Mussels said:


> that PC puts mine to shame. I cant do any cable management without it looking like medusa getting it on with a kraken.


Lol! Yeah, Boyd did a great job. I may re-route a cable or two but strictly due to preference, not because I think I can improve the cable management.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2016)

Mussels said:


> that PC puts mine to shame. I cant do any cable management without it looking like medusa getting it on with a kraken.


Wait, are your system specs correct?! You have a 290 in a Sonata?  Oh, and BTW, what cable management?  Those cases have about as much air flow as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> About that... the intended recipient turned it down last night, said he couldn't accept it. I was sorely disappointed, but it's not like I can force him to take it. Sooooo I guess I have another gaming PC now. Kind of a bitter-sweet feeling, but yay for new tech to play with! Gonna start figuring out Skylake overclocking this weekend, I'm hoping for at least 4.2GHz.
> 
> I'm trying not to spend any money on PC parts for a while (bought a few things for my X79 rig recently, there should be an update in the Your PC atm thread soon with that ), so it would be the air-cooled 7970 from TVBox it gets paired with. Besides, all things considered, a 7970 still games just fine at 1080p.
> Another point: depending on how high I clock this 6600k and how hot it gets, I may just slap an AIO on it and put this loop in my X79 system; it's been years since I could afford a full-fledged water loop and have wanted one in the X79 system since I built it. This depends on quite a few factors, though: obviously the heat output of the 6600, but also if I can source a 295x2 block from somewhere.
> ...



I hate to be _that_ guy but I's a reckon your OC adventure will be rather short... board should be a B150...unless I'm mistaken 



jboydgolfer said:


> Bumping the giveaway memorial build...Get your entries in ASAP, ill be likely building it this week, so @Norton will be drawing a name soon enough..its a testament to the kind, giving community here on TPU.
> *
> 
> Motherboard - MSI Gaming B150A Gaming Pro LGA 1151 motherboard* donated by @Norton and @EarthDog
> ...



still amazing build!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2016)

Did You notice the Fan @ the bottom of the HDD bays in the front?? its blowing upward.


Random Murderer said:


> I fixed the kinked line and tightened a few screws.
> Due to size constraints, this is the only pic I could upload at work. Sorry for blurriness. Expect more pics in the coming days as it sees some changes (Crossfire maybe?)



Funny thing is that even though that PC is MASSIVE, it gave me a harder time regarding Placement, and management of many of the components, including the Cable management than My Phanteks Enthoo ProM Acrylic.
You'd think those HDD cages are in a great spot, but I found it to be a pain, i like to personally have all My power cables foe My HDD's going to one direction, and the last thing i wanted was to split 'em up.

Im happy the winner is happy with it tho 
looks like the old kid still has a build or two left in 'em 
i certainly put the time and effort in.


----------



## peche (May 6, 2016)

pretty clean work @jboydgolfer nicely done sir !
all my respect!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> looks like the old kid still has a build or two left in 'em
> i certainly put the time and effort in.


If you're implying that your build quality has been declining, I'd like to see what it once was. Don't cut yourself short, Boyd. I could tell from the first time I opened the case that it must have been a real pain to work in, and yet the end result still came out amazing!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2016)

Im glad,and thank you.
Im happy i reached out to antec for the hinge guide replacements,and now that its your i want you to know that the 10lb doors rest on these tiny little plastic pieces,they look like little top hats, keep an eye on them, because when i got the case,they were broken.its seems like they might be a weak point,and i just wanted u 2 know.
@Random Murderer

And btw, let me know if you ever consider getting a "Z" motherboard 

regarding the Door hinge inserts, or anything regarding the Case. 
Let me know, ill reach out to "Ryan" @ Antec support. He was very helpful, and provided them @ no charge.


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> If you're implying that your build quality has been declining, I'd like to see what it once was. Don't cut yourself short, Boyd. I could tell from the first time I opened the case that it must have been a real pain to work in, and yet the end result still came out amazing!


Indeed thats cleaner then a crystal  chalice


Random Murderer said:


> About that... the intended recipient turned it down last night, said he couldn't accept it. I was sorely disappointed, but it's not like I can force him to take it. Sooooo I guess I have another gaming PC now. Kind of a bitter-sweet feeling, but yay for new tech to play with! Gonna start figuring out Skylake overclocking this weekend, I'm hoping for at least 4.2GHz.
> 
> I'm trying not to spend any money on PC parts for a while (bought a few things for my X79 rig recently, there should be an update in the Your PC atm thread soon with that ), so it would be the air-cooled 7970 from TVBox it gets paired with. Besides, all things considered, a 7970 still games just fine at 1080p.
> Another point: depending on how high I clock this 6600k and how hot it gets, I may just slap an AIO on it and put this loop in my X79 system; it's been years since I could afford a full-fledged water loop and have wanted one in the X79 system since I built it. This depends on quite a few factors, though: obviously the heat output of the 6600, but also if I can source a 295x2 block from somewhere.
> ...


Um I hate to rain on the parade but you can't overclock that machine its a B150 board they don't support multiplier oc I am not even sure if you can change the strap


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I hate to be _that_ guy but I's a reckon your OC adventure will be rather short... board should be a B150...unless I'm mistaken





OneMoar said:


> Um I hate to rain on the parade but you can't overclock that machine its a B150 board they don't support multiplier oc


Perfectly understandable not wanting to be that guy. It is worth mentioning, though, that although this is a B150 board, it DOES have overclocking support, though I'm not sure how in-depth, hence my relatively low goal of 4.2GHz. Multiplier overclocking and a slew of voltages and memory options are included in the BIOS.


jboydgolfer said:


> Im glad,and thank you.
> Im happy i reached out to antec for the hinge guide replacements,and now that its your i want you to know that the 10lb doors rest on these tiny little plastic pieces,they look like little top hats, keep an eye on them, because when i got the case,they were broken.its seems like they might be a weak point,and i just wanted u 2 know.


One already broke, lol. No worries though, they hold the side panel just fine and after noticing it(not sure if it happened in shipping or if I did it. betting on the latter) I've been super careful. It seems that as long as both halves of the broken piece are present, they function as intended.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> One already broke, lol. No worries though, they hold the side panel just fine and after noticing it(not sure if it happened in shipping or if I did it. betting on the latter) I've been super careful. It seems that as long as both halves of the broken piece are present, they function as intended.



even if only half of one is there it will work " i only had one for a side .  we CAN get more, for free likely.
and yea it DOES support OC to some degree, or atleast i saw the options in bios. try to remember people, just because the "Z" isnt there, or even the "H" , it MIGHT have some support, although it will admittedly be likely terrible


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Perfectly understandable not wanting to be that guy. It is worth mentioning, though, that although this is a B150 board, it DOES have overclocking support, though I'm not sure how in-depth, hence my relatively low goal of 4.2GHz. Multiplier overclocking and a slew of voltages and memory options are included in the BIOS.
> 
> One already broke, lol. No worries though, they hold the side panel just fine and after noticing it(not sure if it happened in shipping or if I did it. betting on the latter) I've been super careful. It seems that as long as both halves of the broken piece are present, they function as intended.


really it does support multi control ?  it *shouldn't* it might support setting the multi up to the maximum boost state but it should't support anything higher then 40 or 42 unless msi has done some hacks which is good to know
in which case you should be-able to hit 4.5 with minimal effort


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> really it does support multi control ?  it *shouldn't* it might support setting the multi up to the maximum boost state but it should't support anything higher then 40 or 42 unless msi has done some hacks which is good to know
> in which case you should be-able to hit 4.5 with minimal effort


Granted this is from a review and has a 6700k, but the options should still be there:










There's also a page that has like 1000 memory timings to adjust.


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> really it does support multi control ?  it *shouldn't* it might support setting the multi up to the maximum boost state but it should't support anything higher then 40 or 42 unless msi has done some hacks which is good to know





Random Murderer said:


> Granted this is from a review and has a 6700k, but the options should still be there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it supports setting the multi it does not support setting the multi to something outside the turbo max (40) at least that should be the case


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> yea it supports setting the multi it does not support setting the multi to something outside the turbo max (42) at least that should be the case


I won't know for sure until I actually try clocking it, but to be 100% honest here, stock speeds are just fine for gaming. Even if it caps at the max turbo speed, I'll be happy, and hey, I get to play with Skylake and DDR4!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2016)

There IS 100% options for OC in that Bios, i remember from when i installed the OS, and was dealing with the whole No usb support when trying to install win 7


Random Murderer said:


> Granted this is from a review and has a 6700k, but the options should still be there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Granted this is from a review and has a 6700k, but the options should still be there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on, that's awesome! Just looked at that board and it looks really nice, but then again I'm partial to MSI lately.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Granted this is from a review and has a 6700k, but the options should still be there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's @EarthDog 's review for that board- should answer the oc'ing question 

http://www.overclockers.com/msi-b150a-gaming-pro-motherboard-review/

Note that the "k" chips have the highest stock clocks, which is one of the reasons we went with one in a board with limited oc features. The other reason for the k chip is that all you would need is a board swap and have your overclocking adventure.

Great build @jboydgolfer  and enjoy the PC @Random Murderer


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait, are your system specs correct?! You have a 290 in a Sonata?  Oh, and BTW, what cable management?  Those case have about as much air flow as a screen door on a submarine.



its compact and silent (yes, even the 290) - just not very pretty on the inside.


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2016)

Mussels said:


> its compact and silent (yes, even the 290) - just not very pretty on the inside.


we demand pics


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> we demand pics


I'll pass.


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2016)

no posts in nearly 3 weeks 
Not on my watch
UP@


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> no posts in nearly 3 weeks
> Not on my watch
> UP@



You so silly...

May 19 -  May 7 = 12 days, almost 2 weeks 

But yes, you're right, needs more bumps! 



@Random Murderer we wants pics and benches!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2016)

We have a crunching challenge coming up from 5/21 @0:00 UT (8pm Eastern) thru 5/28- everyone is encouraged to join up and lend a hand to help TPU fight the good fight


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> We have a crunching challenge coming up from 5/21 @0:00 UT (8pm Eastern) thru 5/28- everyone is encouraged to join up and lend a hand to help TPU fight the good fight



Maybe we could create a thread asking for help from the TPU community? Or would that be too eh?


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Maybe we could create a thread asking for help from the TPU community? Or would that be too eh?



Changed the title of this thread- will add a link to the OP when the challenge thread launches tomorrow **


----------



## Random Murderer (May 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @Random Murderer we wants pics and benches!


Soon! Extenuating circumstances permitting, this weekend will be all about PCs. I'll be rebuilding one, overclocking two (plus the subsequent benching), plumbing a watercooling loop, lots of fun stuff!
It's taken so long because of things out of my control. First were car issues, then the pump in the Kreij PC died earlier this week. The replacement pump says out for delivery on the tracking, so with fingers crossed I say tonight will start a great weekend of PC fun!


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Soon! Extenuating circumstances permitting, this weekend will be all about PCs. I'll be rebuilding one, overclocking two (plus the subsequent benching), plumbing a watercooling loop, lots of fun stuff!
> It's taken so long because of things out of my control. First were car issues, then the pump in the Kreij PC died earlier this week. The replacement pump says out for delivery on the tracking, so with fingers crossed I say tonight will start a great weekend of PC fun!


stream it! stream! it !stream it!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 20, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> stream it! stream! it !stream it!


LOL!
I would, but I don't have a webcam... or even a decent still-shot camera.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Soon! Extenuating circumstances permitting, this weekend will be all about PCs. I'll be rebuilding one, overclocking two (plus the subsequent benching), plumbing a watercooling loop, lots of fun stuff!
> It's taken so long because of things out of my control. First were car issues, then the pump in the Kreij PC died earlier this week. The replacement pump says out for delivery on the tracking, so with fingers crossed I say tonight will start a great weekend of PC fun!



Agh, sounds like fun...   and I can relate, had car troubles likes 4 days in a row this week, _drove_ me nuts  

Looks like a good weekend planned for you and your pcs. Take pics, and don't forget to share with the group. "hi, I'm random murderer, and I'm a pc-aholic..."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2016)

I should have taken a picture last weekend, but I don't think I have a wide enough lens.


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Agh, sounds like fun...   and I can relate, had car troubles likes 4 days in a row this week, _drove_ me nuts
> 
> Looks like a good weekend planned for you and your pcs. Take pics, and don't forget to share with the group. "hi, I'm random murderer, and I'm a pc-aholic..."


at least your transmission was't full of chocolate-strawberry milkshake


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> at least your transmission was't full of chocolate-strawberry milkshake


Trans cooler in rad spring a leak?


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Trans cooler in rad spring a leak?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...unching-challenge.202061/page-31#post-3272489
indeed


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...unching-challenge.202061/page-31#post-3272489
> indeed


Did you ever fix it?


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Did you ever fix it?


naa tranny finally blew up like 6 months ago its parked now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2016)

That sucks


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That sucks


800 dollar truck when I got it with 200k it now has 300k on it
not disappointed at all


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2016)

Bump this amazing thread up.

Note: The title should be edited to reflect the next challenge or edited to just reflect just "The Memorial To Kreij" @Norton


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Bump this amazing thread up.
> 
> Note: The title should be edited to reflect the next challenge or edited to just reflect just "The Memorial To Kreij" @Norton



Thanks Bud!

 Later this month it will be 2 years since we lost Dean


----------



## revin (Jun 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Bump this amazing thread up





Norton said:


> Later this month it will be 2 years since we lost Dean



Got the card back to folding now! I took  break few month's ago, but back in action again on Dean's slot 
Thanks Bill for the reminder, TBH I had forgot it was still off 

.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2016)

revin said:


> Got the card back to folding now! I took  break few month's ago, but back in action again on Dean's slot
> Thanks Bill for the reminder, TBH I had forgot it was still off
> 
> .



Sweet! Our folding team appreciates the foldage!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2016)

Today marks 2 years since Dean's passing.... RIP and we miss you around here....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> Today marks 2 years since Dean's passing.... RIP and we miss you around here....




Yep. Dean was such an awesome person and everyone on here that knew him misses him dearly. 

I picked up an i7-2600K from @JrRacinFan just recently that was originally Dean's processor. In his memory I am putting together a quick build log dedicated to him using his original processor. 
I'll be posting that up this evening after I get home from work. 

I will jump in here and our crunching forums with the link so some of you can follow along.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2016)

Crazy to think it's been 2 years already, and longer counting the time when he was battling and not here on TPU much. Still, he always held a positive attitude! Teaches me a good lesson: I tend to complain a bit when things are difficult but they could be a whole lot worse, and a bad attitude doesn't help.


@stinger608 sounds awesome, looking forward to seeing it. Pretty amazing that it's Dean's old chip


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> Today marks 2 years since Dean's passing.... RIP and we miss you around here....





manofthem said:


> Crazy to think it's been 2 years already


Was thinking the same thing.
RIP Uncle Dean. We miss you, man.


----------



## D007 (Jun 10, 2016)

He won't be forgotten.. The SSD in my system was won by a contest he put together, years ago..lol..
I remember it was to sell a ridiculous chair design and actually make you want to buy it..
It will stay in my system until it it's last read. Then Idk.. Maybe I'll make something out of it..
Cheers to a great man, with a great memory..

PS: Fuck you cancer...


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Crazy to think it's been 2 years already, and longer counting the time when he was battling and not here on TPU much. Still, he always held a positive attitude! Teaches me a good lesson: I tend to complain a bit when things are difficult but they could be a whole lot worse, and a bad attitude doesn't help.
> 
> 
> @stinger608 sounds awesome, looking forward to seeing it. Pretty amazing that it's Dean's old chip



I know! I couldn't believe it when @JrRacinFan made mention of that fact. It was right then that I knew what I was going to do with it. 





D007 said:


> He won't be forgotten.. The SSD in my system was won by a contest he put together, years ago..lol..
> I remember it was to sell a ridiculous chair design and actually make you want to buy it..
> It will stay in my system until it it's last read. Then Idk.. Maybe I'll make something out of it..
> Cheers to a great man, with a great memory..
> ...



Oh man, I remember that contest........Wow, probably 5 or 6 years ago now?


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2016)

D007 said:


> PS: Fuck you cancer...


+1


----------



## D007 (Jun 10, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I know! I couldn't believe it when @JrRacinFan made mention of that fact. It was right then that I knew what I was going to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure seems like it's been a while. Time flies.
I keep his name in my system specs, next to it.. Think I always will. He brought me into the SSD world.. Think I'll just keep his name there, even when I upgrade.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2016)

@D007  We both have a 10 year TPU anniversary coming up, alongside @revin
@Random Murderer  yours is coming up soon! 

Can't beleive it's been that long, RIP Dean we miss you.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 11, 2016)

thx tpu: 
I am sure deen is smiling


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

I have currently posted up the first post of the dedicated build to Dean here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-kreijtech-system.223316/

Be sure to follow along as we make this build happen! 

I am, right now, changing the second "reserved" post with the parts.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm not touching youuuuoooouuuuu!!!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> its ok you can touch me



the post seems to be gone, but what were you referring to when you posted above a couple posts? regarding the thread bieng touched?

i meant to ask, but had to do something 1st.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 19, 2016)

ya know what we should all get together some day and drink until none of us can stand
and then attempt to assemble a computer while drunk and then auction the result off too deens next of kin


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2016)

@OneMoar we shall call it the TPU BeerMaster ....


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @OneMoar we shall call it the TPU BeerMaster ....


OMG YES
tho can we make mine a vodka and soda
beer gives me horrible gas


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> OMG YES
> tho can we make mine a vodka and soda
> beer gives me horrible gas



I will just say this, there have been a couple BeerMasters at my house over the past few years, albeit not as fun going in alone though ....


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 19, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> I will just say this, there have been a couple BeerMasters at my house over the past few years, albeit not as fun going in alone though ....


just don't spill any beer in the cpu socket


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> OMG YES
> tho can we make mine a vodka and soda
> beer gives me horrible gas


+1 for vodka.  Not sure if Matt will join the vodka collective or he will go tequila...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2016)

t_ski said:


> +1 for vodka.  Not sure if Matt will join the vodka collective or he will go tequila...


Aren't vodka and tequila just "brothers from another mother?"


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Aren't vodka and tequila just "brothers from another mother?"


tequila  is made from blue agave,fermented and aged like whisky
vodka is made from distilling grains  to a ultra high purity no plant or other solids its as close to pure ethanol as you can safely consume in any quality its pretty close to moonshine but a lot more pure with a higher water content


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2016)

Please stay on topic at least and not turn this thread into something we have to send to GN.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 5, 2016)

This thread has gone entirely too long without a BUMP


----------



## erixx (Jul 5, 2016)

I agree ^^ boomboomBUMP


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

Cancer is a serious wanker.
Never knew the bloke but i know first hand how devastating that wanker known as cancer is.

To Kreij


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 19, 2016)

two weeks without a post ? 
I don't think so


----------



## cameronh779 (Aug 1, 2016)

I lost my grandmother to cancer a few months ago. I never spoke to Kreij but to have such a memorial and a community come together is beautiful. I am working on some hardware issues at the moment and am struggling financially to get things fixed. As soon as I am able I will be back to crunching for TPU. I won't be pushng big numbers but I want to do something to fight cancer. We have a walk every year in my city I go on and I see as much support here on TPU as I do there. I miss my grandmother and I am sure that she will be happy to see im doing something to prevent losing others in the future.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2016)

ttt


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2016)

cameronh779 said:


> I lost my grandmother to cancer a few months ago. I never spoke to Kreij but to have such a memorial and a community come together is beautiful. I am working on some hardware issues at the moment and am struggling financially to get things fixed. As soon as I am able I will be back to crunching for TPU. I won't be pushng big numbers but I want to do something to fight cancer. We have a walk every year in my city I go on and I see as much support here on TPU as I do there. I miss my grandmother and I am sure that she will be happy to see im doing something to prevent losing others in the future.



We of the WCG and F@H teams welcome any support we can get,...  thanks. 


And speaking personally:

My wife and I just lost a dear friend to cancer. She was the strongest, most fierce person I have ever met, and she fought for years. It hurt so much when she went, and tonight we are thinking about her. Today when I looked at her picture I couldn't help but get teary eyed; it hurts yes, but let's try here. It would be simply amazing if we could help in this regard 

So rock on fellas


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 28, 2016)

Let's bump it up


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2016)

f22a4bandit said:


> Let's bump it up



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LightningJR (Aug 28, 2016)

ttt


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 3, 2016)

last bump for awhile 
I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
wish me luck deen I am gonna need it


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it



Oh man that's absolutely horrible! Very very sorry to hear. Thankfully it was caught early, that'd good news. Take care of mum, keep her spirits up. We'll be here when you get time


----------



## Kursah (Sep 3, 2016)

Good luck @OneMoar , I've been through that with close family and its hard, I'm sorry you're going through this but do your best to keep both you and her in high spirits no matter what, keep believing and keep the hope alive. She's lucky to have you in her life. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it



As Matt stated, that is horrible brother! We will keep your mom in our prayers and keep  us posted @OneMoar


----------



## HD64G (Sep 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it


All the best to your mother buddy! I wish her rapid and absolute recovery from that situation.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it


Thinking of you and yours, 'Moar.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it


If Dean can help, he surely will and your Mom is in good hands, I really feel for you and wish your Mom a speedy recovery.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it



That sucks bud  Catching it early is very important and best wishes to her for a quick recovery!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2016)

Best wishes @OneMoar and a bump for the thread.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 5, 2016)

surgery went well today the put a temporary colostomy bag in and No chemo shes gonna need some directed radiation but the side effects to that are minimal 
she should be-able to come home in a week


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> surgery went well today the put a temporary colostomy bag in and No chemo shes gonna need some directed radiation but the side effects to that are minimal
> she should be-able to come home in a week




That is some encouraging news @OneMoar !!!!!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it



Good luck and many prayers to your mom. Take good care of her and always talk to her, and _often_. 

I would love the chance to speak to either one of my parents again. You still can.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2016)

update badnews after a follow up petscan  looks like they missed some and its in her lympnodes  so now shes gotta have 6 weeks of chemo radiation and then more surgery
I won't ask for donations here but some best wishes might help
https://www.gofundme.com/2pgy26hk


----------



## JATownes (Sep 17, 2016)

@OneMoar Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2016)

thx all kind of depressed just when you think you have this shit nailed it comes back with a vengeance


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 17, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> update badnews after a follow up petscan  looks like they missed some and its in her lympnodes  so now shes gotta have 6 weeks of chemo radiation and then more surgery
> I won't ask for donations here but some best wishes might help
> https://www.gofundme.com/2pgy26hk



My father recently survived a bout with neck cancer.  I won't lie:  It isn't easy.  Take some time to cherish what you have man, because you never know.

Best wishes.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 17, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> just when you think you have this shit nailed it comes back with a vengeance



Since 1993 I've been Forced into that EXACT reality, and it's a true bitch.

*"You never know how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have"*

*~a better person than Me~*


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 17, 2016)

I donated what I could and shared it on Facebook. 
Please tell her that we're praying for her in Virginia.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> I donated what I could and shared it on Facebook.
> Please tell her that we're praying for her in Virginia.


too kind I recall explicitly not asking for donation tpu has given enough to my family and me lol


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 17, 2016)

I wanted to do a little Moar, just because I could.
Please tell her everything in your heart. Say it all now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 17, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> Say it all now



I couldn't agree more with that statement.
The main thing that tears @ Me in my adult years, was when My mother was cancer ridden, I had JUST gone through that battle with My father, and As a early teen child, I lacked either the strength, or will, or maturity to act right, and out of sheer selfishness, one day She tried to stop by my girlfriends house to see me(which @ the time is where I lived) and I didn't answer the door....I had a long day, and whatever other excuses I had in my mind @ the time that made me feel justified in ignoring Her knock's. Anyway, that was the last time She ever came to My door, a day or Two later, She lost ALL control of Her body from the neck down due to a Large tumor pressing on Her spinal cord , and She never walked again, not to my door or anywhere else.

I suppose My point is, please take that time, dont live with the regrets I do. 

My thought are with You, and your loved ones.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 17, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for you, your mum and your family. I hope all goes well and smoothly in treatment and recovery. Both you and your mum gotta stay strong man. Put your trust in the doctors but a strong and healthy spirit goes a long way in difficult times.

Posted a while ago about my grand-mama and her basically hopeless prognosis (late renal cancer). Booked a round trip ticket to see her halfway around the world and I dunno what's going on but she's holding on like nothing ever happened. We didn't ever tell her what the doc said; I mean, I don't think she'd understand anyway, she just knows there's something "wrong" with her health. She's an illiterate old woman who didn't have the financial means to eat every day let alone go to school. But she's one tough lady, so much so that the word "tough" and "resilient" don't encompass half of what she is; she's endured decades of unbelievable poverty, political and familial persecution, all while raising 4 kids. She's just gone on living her life like she would otherwise. When I saw her, the tears just started rolling down my face as I haven't seen her in 6 years - in that period of absence, I lost my grandfather and she lost her husband of 50-60odd years. 

Anyways, I manned up and in the 5 hours I got to spend with her I told her everything I was supposed to tell her and tried to tell her everything I wanted to tell her but evidently there was some massive mess of an outrage going on in the family that got everyone angry as hell and thats all they talked about for 5 hours - and being by far the junior as I'm really just a kid in uni there wasn't any way I was going to change that - i left with half of me trying to comfort myself that she wouldn't have understood much anyways (not too stellar at my "mother tongue" and dialects and shit) and the other half accusing myself of not man-ing the fuck up and that she wouldn't be there the next time I'll have time to go back regardless of what takes her

so while my mum and dad are quite happy that I got to see my grandmother I've felt a little hollow inside since I got back. 

Been a while since I came back to this thread. Sucks to hear that @OneMoar 's mum has to go through this, but I trust she's a strong soul and will fight this off. good to have this thread with the best of tpu.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2016)

ah shit. thats bad news.


umm... almost got my new head unit in my car? hooray good news? :/
(yes its offtopic, we needed SOMETHING positive in this thread, too many sads in a row is bad juju)


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 17, 2016)

Head Unit? 



Your car gives you head?!
Nice car,..........


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> Head Unit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see, already cheered things up for a moment.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 20, 2016)

Mussels said:


> ah shit. thats bad news.
> 
> 
> umm... almost got my new head unit in my car? hooray good news? :/
> (yes its offtopic, we needed SOMETHING positive in this thread, too many sads in a row is bad juju)



I spent last Saturday at a fund raiser for Faith's Lodge (fund raiser was called Hope Rocks). Granted it's not something to benefit cancer people, but it's close in nature. Idea behind Faith's Lodge is for families that lose young children to help cope. In all, from donations and the live/silent auction, over $120K was raised for Faith's Lodge (yeah! good news!). This money is used to help absorb costs for families that couldn't normally afford to visit.

Close friend of mine, him and his wife lost their first baby at 6 days old, but they went on to try again and have a kid that's 6 years old. My younger brother and his wife also lost their first child at birth (they haven't tried again yet, not sure if they will or when they will due to the problems his wife faced, they may both be scared another pregnancy could end poorly for her....he won't say anything for certain about it) just over 2 years ago. These were the worst 2 funerals I have ever attended  and wish to never do a child's funeral again.

My friend and his wife, they live close to Faith's Lodge, and they dedicate a lot of time and energy to it (one of them even works there now). They also created a non-profit organization in memory of their lost boy and it's called River's Rally. They've been doing that for the past 5 years. My wife and I go to River's Rally every year and we've attended Hope Rocks the past 2 years. We're not rich (damn near broke most of the time), but we help where we can.

My wife and I (along with our close friends that lost their baby) have been trying to convince my younger brother and his wife to check out Faith's Lodge to help them with the hard days (mother's day, father's day and specifically Grace's birthday), but they're kind of reluctant.

So, if any of you kind folks here on TPU have a family that's lost a baby/child or have a baby/child that's terminal, tell them about Faith's Lodge. It may be something that can greatly help these people cope. 

As for Moar's mom - best of luck to you guys. Hopefully things turn out well.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> I spent last Saturday at a fund raiser for Faith's Lodge (fund raiser was called Hope Rocks). Granted it's not something to benefit cancer people, but it's close in nature. Idea behind Faith's Lodge is for families that lose young children to help cope. In all, from donations and the live/silent auction, over $120K was raised for Faith's Lodge (yeah! good news!). This money is used to help absorb costs for families that couldn't normally afford to visit.
> 
> Close friend of mine, him and his wife lost their first baby at 6 days old, but they went on to try again and have a kid that's 6 years old. My younger brother and his wife also lost their first child at birth (they haven't tried again yet, not sure if they will or when they will due to the problems his wife faced, they may both be scared another pregnancy could end poorly for her....he won't say anything for certain about it) just over 2 years ago. These were the worst 2 funerals I have ever attended  and wish to never do a child's funeral again.
> 
> ...



Wow, pretty impressive, thanks for sharing. Several years ago, my ex-sister-in-law lost her baby boy at about 4-5 weeks, after several heart surgeries and never leaving the hospital. It was terrible indeed!

Thankfully they rebounded and did try again after a few years, and now they have 2 healthy children.

I can't even imagine losing one of my kids, just thinking about it now gets me emotional and teary, and for the parents that have to go through that, no words really...



And speaking on the topic of cancer, another friend of ours was recently diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. He's already been through a lot and there's plenty more to come his way. We are giving him whatever support we can, like free smiles and haircuts  what amazes me is his ability to stay positive and happy, still joking and light hearted...reminds me of Uncle Kreij! 

Seems like we all know someone who is really struggling with very serious stuff. A shame!


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Just found out my mother has had a lump detected on her brain.
She's had several episodes Doctors thought were mini strokes, but now it's possible the tumour is causing problems.
This is after previous surgeries for cancer elsewhere on her body, and getting the all clear.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Just found out my mother has had a lump detected on her brain.
> She's had several episodes Doctors thought were mini strokes, but now it's possible the tumour is causing problems.
> This is after previous surgeries for cancer elsewhere on her body, and getting the all clear.



Oh man, very sorry to hear this news bro! 

It seems we are having a serious run of bad luck in these areas.


----------



## qubit (Sep 21, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> update badnews after a follow up petscan  looks like they missed some and its in her lympnodes  so now shes gotta have 6 weeks of chemo radiation and then more surgery
> I won't ask for donations here but some best wishes might help
> https://www.gofundme.com/2pgy26hk


Sorry to hear this.  Let's hope they get the rest of it this time and she gets better sooner rather than later. Cancer is no laughing matter.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 22, 2016)

Not sure if any of you read this:

Microsoft will solve cancer within the next 10 years.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 23, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> Not sure if any of you read this:
> 
> Microsoft will solve cancer within the next 10 years.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



Seen that this morning!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 27, 2016)

update they wanna do something called HIPEC where basically they flood your insides with a heated chemo-bath 
still waiting on more test results and surgery dates


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 1, 2016)

update2 no HIPEC oncology did a about face 
now we are back to normal chemo/radiation CCCOMBO
which is gonna be expensive


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks for the update, OM. thinking of you, mate.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> last bump for awhile
> I just found out my mom has colon cancer they caught it early and her chances are really good but this means ill be pulling double duty for awhile
> wish me luck deen I am gonna need it



Sorry to hear the news and sorry for my late reply, i wish all the best for you and your entire family, i am also really hoping the medical side works for her, she deserves only the best.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 7, 2016)

Any news yet @OneMoar ? 

Hope things are looking up a little man!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 7, 2016)

My best wishes and prayers for your mom, you and your family, @OneMoar.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2016)

shes currently on a break from the chemo due to immune system. issue tumor doesn't seem to be responding yet but only 4 rounds so far and fairly moderate doesage
update 2: just heard back from the doc they are gonna resume chemo on different meds next week


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 10, 2016)

chemo port got all blocked up new one going in tomarrow then chemo restarts friday
meanwhile I am sick with a crones colitis flare up that has me bleeding out my ass as well
fuck me


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh dear.
Thats no good, please take comfort in knowing your not alone in these struggles, i know how words are not much comfort when life is shit, but i genuinely hope you can take comfort in knowing others have tread this path before you and emerged strong. My hopes are that you do too.

Your a good person, please stay strong


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just heard today my ex father-inlaw has Prostate cancer and it's spread to his bones too, spreading pretty quickly.
Maybe I'm just getting older, a lot more people I know seem to be affected by cancer in some way or another and he's only 10 years older than me.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2016)

Very sorry to hear @Caring1 

Yep, seems like the older we get the more that crap becomes part of our lives. Sucks big time.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2016)

ttt


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 22, 2016)

doing better with the new chemo meds next round on Halloween


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> doing better with the new chemo meds next round on Halloween




Oh cool man. That is a bit of better news for sure bro!!!!!!!!!! 

We all have you and your family in our prayers!


----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)

Will there be a Kreij Holiday PC build give away this year? If so, I will contribute.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2016)

64K said:


> Will there be a Kreij Holiday PC build give away this year? If so, I will contribute.




That's a great question bro. I'm not sure how @Norton is doing at this time. Hopefully, he is back to his old self for the holidays.


----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)

I noticed Norton wasn't posting lately. Not sure what's going on with him but I hope he's alright.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 22, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Maybe I'm just getting older, a lot more people I know seem to be affected by cancer



its not you, and its not age, but Your right, people are being stricken with cancer more and more, even people who never smoked a day in theyre lives, I started to wonder why, and I found a VERY  informative movie/documentary about this EXACT Topic, and it holds a Great deal of answers if anyone here has ever wondered this question too, check it out. its called.

"*the human experiment*" its on Netflix, and on Youtube iirc.
I was BLOWN away by whats in that movie, and worse yet, its true, and factual
just a little taste of the movie...its a fact that the chinese have better protections for theyre citizens than the US does regarding medicines foods and products being released with hazardous invredients, if a country has an item with a questionable or unhealthy ingredient, they just sell it in the us or canada...how many americans thought that was a fact? i didnt


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 28, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> I fixed the kinked line and tightened a few screws.
> Due to size constraints, this is the only pic I could upload at work. Sorry for blurriness. Expect more pics in the coming days as it sees some changes (Crossfire maybe?)



how has the PC been working for You?? such a beefy Case  a real pleasure to build, i enjoyed myself with that one.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2016)

64K said:


> I noticed Norton wasn't posting lately. Not sure what's going on with him but I hope he's alright.



He's had a lot going on lately and sort of needed a break. If you take a gander at his avatar, it says a lot  I do hope he's back sooner rather than later! 


@OneMoar I hope you and yours are doing alright!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> how has the PC been working for You?? such a beefy Case  a real pleasure to build, i enjoyed myself with that one.


It's a serious pain to move around, the thing weighs a ton! Has been running well, very responsive for a quad-core. Seeing as it doesn't overclock beyond holding max turbo speed, I have since pulled the water cooling gear out and put them on my toasty 4930K, the 6600K now has an H100i which is still overkill, lol.
I tested Crossfire in it for a little while, but that PowerColor card has an extra power phase and overclocks pretty well on its own, just the PowerColor by itself proved to be plenty for 1080p gaming.
All in all, it's been a great PC and serves the purpose of gaming perfectly.


manofthem said:


> He's had a lot going on lately and sort of needed a break. If you take a gander at his avatar, it says a lot  I do hope he's back sooner rather than later!


As long as he's OK


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 31, 2016)

anouther round of chemo down: steady as she goes


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 31, 2016)

suddenly its been 2 years, feels like just few days ago
how time fly above us


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 5, 2016)

settling into some semblance of rythem
chemo every other week, sickness and generally crappy feeling 24h after unhook,normality returns  loop -1


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 5, 2016)

I joined TPU after my friend, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK introduced me to it.

Kreij passed away just before I joined the site. CAPS gave me some background information about him and his involvement with the site.

*Cancer is a horrible thing, so here i am to say F**K YOU!*

*My beautiful daughter, Imogen 3yrs.*
Beginning of 2015 we noticed a dark patch in her eye so we took her the Doctors to get it checked out.
After examination the doctor suggested we see a specialist. Our concerns grew on what this dark patch was.

After seeing a specialist and performing an MRI, our worst fears came true, she's got eye Cancer.
We then waited patently to hear back from the surgeon on what was going to happen.

They came back to us with a new type of radiation therapy from America, one they hadn't tried over here.

Cut to *NOW!
*
*She is cured!* After having to look like a pirate in a radiation room for 3 days.
She did so well and i'm so proud of her!
*Daddy loves you!!

RIP Kreij!!
*



 



 

Microscope shot of her eye before and after the opperation.
V V V V
*


Spoiler: NOT for the Squeamish!!










*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

that is one of the  best posts i have ever read on the internet.


----------



## 64K (Nov 5, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> I joined TPU after my friend, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK introduced me to it.
> 
> Kreij passed away just before I joined the site. CAPS gave me some background information about him and his involvement with the site.
> 
> ...



Always good news when cancer gets beaten. She was so young to go through something so serious.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> I joined TPU after my friend, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK introduced me to it.
> 
> Kreij passed away just before I joined the site. CAPS gave me some background information about him and his involvement with the site.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing. a beautiful young lady, indeed.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2016)

Got a unwelcome addition to my family recently that reminded me of this thread.  my Girl has been feeling terrible as of late, and we chalked it up to life stress, etc...but the awful pain in her abdomen, and some other issues persisted.
So She scheduled a Doctors visit, who in turn had Her come in for an ultrasound...they have found several "areas of interest" including , but not limited to Polyp's...we're Hoping for the best, but I cant help but remembering this is how it began with My mother all those years ago.....I tend to internalize issues that are troubling, so i forced myself to mention/share it, and couldnt bring myself to do it "irl"....Fingers crossed.

TBH, a part of me felt almost invincible to any bad fortune, thinking I had "paid My debt" after losing my parents to cancer as a child, which is silly I know, but i'd be lying if i said i had felt any other way. It's funny what goes on in our brains.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh Jesus @jboydgolfer , that isn't good news at all my friend! 

You and your family will be in our prayers for sure man. 

Keep your chin up and lets all hope for the very best.


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2016)

@Luke Whitton Wow, that's pretty heart warming, thanks for sharing!

@jboydgolfer Damn, that's not nice news . I fervently hope for the best. You're both in my thoughts mate.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> You and your family will be in our prayers for sure man.



thank You.

Ya know, I've known Her for 26 years, and I've only JUST considered what My life would be like without Her, i dont particularly like the thought......She goes in for an Endoscopic Procedure on the 14th, depending on how that goes, She may or may not need to have a hysterectomy. I prefer the Latter over the Former, but as long as She is healthy, and happy, I will be too.


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> that is one of the  best posts i have ever read on the internet.



Thanks CAPS, You're a good friend.



64K said:


> Always good news when cancer gets beaten. She was so young to go through something so serious.



Yes! Its not a thing to be put through at any age. Thanks for the support.



Ahhzz said:


> thank you for sharing. a beautiful young lady, indeed.



Thank you!



infrared said:


> @Luke Whitton Wow, that's pretty heart warming, thanks for sharing!



Thank you also.



jboydgolfer said:


> Got a unwelcome addition to my family recently that reminded me of this thread.  my Girl has been feeling terrible as of late, and we chalked it up to life stress, etc...but the awful pain in her abdomen, and some other issues persisted.
> So She scheduled a Doctors visit, who in turn had Her come in for an ultrasound...they have found several "areas of interest" including , but not limited to Polyp's...we're Hoping for the best, but I cant help but remembering this is how it began with My mother all those years ago.....I tend to internalize issues that are troubling, so i forced myself to mention/share it, and couldnt bring myself to do it "irl"....Fingers crossed.
> 
> TBH, a part of me felt almost invincible to any bad fortune, thinking I had "paid My debt" after losing my parents to cancer as a child, which is silly I know, but i'd be lying if i said i had felt any other way. It's funny what goes on in our brains.



I haven't been on this earth long and haven't seen immediate family pass away as of yet but i too get that "Invisible" feeling. Where as my partner (at the time of my daughters "Encounter"with Cancer) was breaking down in tears, It kinda just went over my head and thought that everything was going to be fine.... Strange that feeling.

Thanks for sharing, Wish you all the best!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> Thanks CAPS, You're a good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I try to keep in mind that it can always be worse.

that way I tend to stay thankful for what I DO have as well as what I DONT  have to Endure.

 To be honest it took a long time to have a "healthy "outlook on life and its ups and downs. When I was younger I was mad at the world for having to endure what I went through at such a young age.  While  all the other kids were having fun and going on vacations, and worrying about homework my concerns were much much more adult. But now I don't feel sad about what I had to Endure, but rather... I feel bad for what my parents had to go through. 

 I wouldn't change it even if I could because it made me the man I am today. I think it made me a kinder person in my adult years.


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 8, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I try to keep in mind that it can always be worse.
> 
> that way I tend to stay thankful for what I DO have as well as what I DONT  have to Endure.
> 
> ...



Bet your parents felt bad for what you had to go through too.

For sure! You live and you learn.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> Bet your parents felt bad for what you had to go through too.
> 
> For sure! You live and you learn.



they were great people...i had enough time to say goodbye to my father, my mom was faster, but i still had some time.. 
But thats enough sad stuff from me, noone wants to hear that junk


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 8, 2016)

This is a joke break......


A nerd meets a sex worker in a bar. She says, ‘This is your lucky night. I’ve got a special game for you. I’ll do absolutely anything you want for £300 as long as you can say it in three words.


’ The guy replies, ‘Hey, why not?’


 He pulls his wallet out of his pocket and lays £300 on the bar, and says slowly. ‘Paint…my….house.’


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2016)

looking for opinions from regular participants of this giveaway.........
I'm in the middle of handling a build for My nephew with help from our wonderful community, but I was thinking that once it is over , we could hold another Kreij Giveaway....I realize Bill normally handles these matters, in conjunction with the rest of us, but in light of his current absence, I thought we could atleast get the ball rolling, or see it through to completion depending on what happens...I'd be willing to do the build again, unless someone else prefers to handle that end, im up for whatever. I just felt like it is a tradition that i would hate to see fizzle out. I think it brings a lot of great community together, and really lets a lot of new members see what this TPU community is capable of.

anyway, this isnt about any one of us, and I just felt like it was a subject I wanted to mention,The "when" , "who" , and "where" isn't important, all that matters is the "We".
I think We'd need to start another thread though.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bump this thread back to the top!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2016)

signed from WCG family & friends?


Spoiler: Xmas Card


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 2, 2016)

bahhumbug


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> bahhumbug


 It's for Norton
 I was just showing you guys since I was going to write from friends at Tpu


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 2, 2016)

I can find some stuff to give if it's needed.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> I can find some stuff to give if it's needed.



i dont think anything is being put together yet.....i was thinking of doing something later down the road, maybe early spring 2017.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2016)

That card's PERFECT!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> signed from WCG family & friends?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Xmas Card


That's so wonderful man! It's really well done,  ok (runs away) I didn't say that 

That's just so awesome looking and the thought is just amazing!

Thank you friend!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That card's PERFECT!


To say the least 



RealNeil said:


> I can find some stuff to give if it's needed.


Me too....


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 2, 2016)

What happen to Norton if anything.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's for Norton
> I was just showing you guys since I was going to write from friends at Tpu



That'd be good, Once passed a thing or two over the pond to Norton for his help with you guys.



jboydgolfer said:


> i dont think anything is being put together yet.....i was thinking of doing something later down the road, maybe early spring 2017.



Though I don't fold or crunch I'll be glad to input parts. I'm due a full rebuild early next year so if things go to plan I'll be getting rid of my current one.
I was already giving Norton my mobo and CPU but obviously he's not got back to my pm from last month. Kingpin will definitely be up for TPU.

I suggest if possible we get the build donated to a member or friend who can be 'vouched for' that has lost someone to the big C.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> What happen to Norton if anything.


TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> What happen to Norton if anything.


Just life probably.  Sometimes you have to put other things first.  Happens to me way too often


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> That'd be good, Once passed a thing or two over the pond to Norton for his help with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He and I live close together if you need anywhere to send items or if you need someone to coordinate a donation just send me a private message and we'll work it out

I was thinking about  Doing next build at the beginning of 2017,  at least beginning  the coordination of the project.....ill likely start contacting past donors etc in regards to this after the newyear


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2016)

If only I knew what kind of "beverage" he likes...


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 2, 2016)

Cancer has touched my family in the past.   But my wife is a five-time survivor and I never take our time together for granted.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> Cancer has touched my family in the past.   But my wife is a five-time survivor and I never take our time together for granted.




Amen to that @RealNeil !!!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2016)

moms chemo is going good no problems her symptoms improving
me on the other hand: had a routine colonoscopy ,car decided it was a good day to pop a serpentine belt  on the way roads where pretty much undrivable due to blowing snow and ice






 (saw no less then 8 people off the road on the way in) got the colonoscopy done got home and now I have blood pouring out my anus and feel like somebody socked me in the gut 3 times and then once in the ass for good measure .... YAY


Merry chrismas to me .. whats left of it anyway


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I have blood pouring out my anus and feel like somebody socked me in the gut 3 times



Dude! You need to get to the hospital ASAP!!!! That can well be a sign that you have an internal bleeding man. Don't F with that at all. Get back in, even if you have to be transported, bro.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Dude! You need to get to the hospital ASAP!!!! That can well be a sign that you have an internal bleeding man. Don't F with that at all. Get back in, even if you have to be transported, bro.


not gonna happen mom has chemo tomarrow so ill make it work ill be at the hospital anyway so if I kneel over ill be in the right place


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 16, 2016)

I mean seriously that's a *HUGE* deal. A GI bleed can go from not a big deal to untreatable _very_ quickly. If it's actually any more than the smallest amount of blood and if your poo is black it's an issue. It could just be general discomfort from the colonoscopy but if you've had them before and this is different it is worth paying attention to.

If you seriously *can not* make it in today call and schedule something for while you're there tomorrow.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2016)

I did call the receptions/nurse said it was normal from the biopsy 's but they didn't find or remove any pollups .... nothing I can do at 11:30at night anyway

if I do drop dead and don't come back I want you to all go on a trolling spree for me and virulently insult every idiot that managed to brick there gpu by flashing the wrong bios or asks howdoicomputer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> if I do drop dead


(Fingers Crossed)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (Fingers Crossed)


who let you back in scat you dirty cat go on get ...


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> if I do drop dead and don't come back I want you to all go on a trolling spree for me and virulently insult every idiot that managed to brick there gpu by flashing the wrong bios or asks howdoicomputer


Will do, but for now don't go kaput on us because some of your posts you leave are fairly humorous so take care of yourself.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Will do, but for now don't go kaput on us because some of your posts you leave are fairly humorous so take care of yourself.



You have entertainment value,.......lol!

(BY the way, prayers to your mom, OneMoar)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 17, 2016)

sorry folks I am still breathing better luck next time


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 17, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> sorry folks I am still breathing better luck next time



Aw shucks!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 17, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> sorry folks I am still breathing better luck next time


At least you didn't kick the bucket, this time. Glad to hear your still alive.


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 19, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> I joined TPU after my friend, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK introduced me to it.
> 
> Kreij passed away just before I joined the site. CAPS gave me some background information about him and his involvement with the site.
> 
> ...



That's one of the best stories I have heard in a long time, fantastic your little angel has done so well, thanks


----------



## Luke Whitton (Dec 20, 2016)

Dia01 said:


> That's one of the best stories I have heard in a long time, fantastic your little angel has done so well, thanks



She's doing very well and im so proud of her! Thank you


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2016)

Up top one more time.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 26, 2017)

no bump since 2016 the fuck is this shit .... Up!


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> no bump since 2016 the fuck is this shit .... Up!


+1 Buuuuuuuuuump 
we need another WCG challenge! to heat this up!


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 28, 2017)

last round of chemo delayed due to too low blood count not looking like shes gonna dodge the raditation bullet 

and dam its cold without the furnace brrrrrrrrr coal went up to 280 a TON what the fkawk

propane buddy heater to the rescue


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> last round of chemo delayed due to too low blood count not looking like shes gonna dodge the raditation bullet



Very very sorry to hear that man! I'm assuming it is a low white blood count?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Very very sorry to hear that man! I'm assuming it is a low white blood count?


yea


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2017)

Your mom is in my prayers all the time bro!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Your mom is in my prayers all the time bro!



Ditto.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2017)

WTH is @Norton been?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> WTH is @Norton been?


TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> TPU's WCG/BOINC Team



Dealing with some personal issues


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 28, 2017)

last login oct 9th 
somebody send him a gift basket


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 28, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> last login oct 9th
> somebody send him a gift basket


Shut up 'Moar... not supposed to say nice things on here... almost makes me "thank" your post....


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Shut up 'Moar... not supposed to say nice things on here... almost makes me "thank" your post....


fine burn in hell you smelly n00b


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 29, 2017)

on a more pleasant note our dog just gave birth to 13 pups  gonna start calling her the Doctor Who dog because shes obviously bigger on the inside


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> on a more pleasant note our dog just gave birth to 13 pups  gonna start calling her the Doctor Who dog because shes obviously bigger on the inside


So Tardis then lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> on a more pleasant note our dog just gave birth to 13 pups  gonna start calling her the Doctor Who dog because shes obviously bigger on the inside



Call her Missy.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 29, 2017)

I think I am gonna name of the the pups miss tardis

or how about 'sexy'


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 29, 2017)

it's been 2y already. Giving my deepest respect to him.
In name of myself for himself I will do Giveaway in coming weeks with stretch Goals.
Will try to make it memorable


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2017)

Jaffakeik said:


> it's been 2y already. Giving my deepest respect to him.
> In name of myself for himself I will do Giveaway in coming weeks with stretch Goals.
> Will try to make it memorable


nice to hear, Jaffa. Appreciate it!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> WTH is @Norton been?





thebluebumblebee said:


> TPU's WCG/BOINC Team





jboydgolfer said:


> Dealing with some personal issues


I think he got a message through to the team that he was lurking every now and then, just not logging in.


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2017)

t_ski said:


> I think he got a message through to the team that he was lurking every now and then, just not logging in.


Norton was last seen: Oct 9, 2016.....


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2017)

peche said:


> Norton was last seen: Oct 9, 2016.....



I think he might be checking the forums but not logging in. Kind of like being incognito?


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I think he might be checking the forums but not logging in. Kind of like being incognito?


i hope so ! we miss you captain !


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2017)

peche said:


> i hope so ! we miss you captain !



Me too man. I've been pretty worried about Bill for some time now.


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Me too man. I've been pretty worried about Bill for some time now.


and yo you have any way to comunicate? like a phone number or so? for example i have been talking to knoxx-29 by whatsapp for moar than 2 years i guess

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2017)

peche said:


> and yo you have any way to comunicate? like a phone number or so?



I used to have his phone number, but a little over a year ago we moved and I haven't been able to find it.  I really wish I could find it and give him a shout and let everyone know what is going on.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2017)

I won't "worry" about Bill, unless he stops crunching.  THEN I'd be concerned.


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I won't "worry" about Bill, unless he stops crunching.  THEN I'd be concerned.


I agree. Also believe that most if not all of us have at one point needed to disconnect for various reasons. Most just get burnt out.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I used to have his phone number, but a little over a year ago we moved and I haven't been able to find it.  I really wish I could find it and give him a shout and let everyone know what is going on.


well, i have been keeping up conversation with some folks around the globe via whatsaap, its pretty simple and free, so you might consider seeking up for his number again!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> last login oct 9th
> somebody send him a gift basket



No gifts just forgive me for being gone so long. 

I really missed everyone here and am feeling "better" ... still working out some health issues and work still sucks but I'm _kinda_ normal now


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> No gifts just forgive me for being gone so long.
> 
> I really missed everyone here and am feeling "better" ... still working out some health issues and work still sucks but I'm _kinda_ normal now




BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank God your alright brother!!!!     

There has been a lot of "us" worried real bad man. I'm soooooooooooooooo Glad you jumped in and said hey brother!!!! Thank you! 

I really hope that you are feeling better!


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I really hope that you are feeling better!


Definitely feeling better...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> No gifts just forgive me for being gone so long.
> 
> I really missed everyone here and am feeling "better" ... still working out some health issues and work still sucks but I'm _kinda_ normal now



So nice to see you back.

Man... Patriots will the Super Bowl and @Norton comes back!  

The forums have been balanced, things are back in order!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> No gifts just forgive me for being gone so long.
> 
> I really missed everyone here and am feeling "better" ... still working out some health issues and work still sucks but I'm _kinda_ normal now


Good to hear from you, mate. And don't worry. "Normal" is _highly_ overrated    *cheers*


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> Definitely feeling better...



dont over do it! no reason to come back diving deep.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> dont over do it! no reason to come back diving deep.



Going to spend some time in the shallow end first... don't want to get a cramp and drown ya know 

FYI- thanks to some health issues my bedtime is now a lot earlier so it takes me a day to reply to a late post/message


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2017)

@Norton 
So glad to see you back, and it's good to hear that you're feeling better.
I hope to hear you keep improving.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2017)

pretty happy to see you back here @Norton , i hope you get better day by day ! we missed you a lot, 


Regards,


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey brother! Glad to see you back and feeling better @Norton


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 8, 2017)

I see you  finally remembered your tech power up password @Norton 
 When are you going to finally learn your lesson & write that thing down


----------



## JATownes (Feb 8, 2017)

Glad you're back Norton.  You were missed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## RealNeil (Feb 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> Going to spend some time in the shallow end first... don't want to get a cramp and drown ya know
> 
> FYI- thanks to some health issues my bedtime is now a lot earlier so it takes me a day to reply to a late post/message



I'm hitting the sack much earlier too.
I'm glad you're OK man.

Remember that CPU Cooler that I won? Well, it's a monster at cooling. (it's on an X99 i7-6850 CPU and doing great)


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2017)

Up for this awesome thread!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2017)

With the next awesome TPU challenge coming up shortly;

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-tpu-spring-2017-crunching-challenge.231224/


This thread needs to be up top.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2017)

up for the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> up for the challenge.




Challenge link:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/

Come on over but wipe off your shoes before you walk in! 

*Note that we will be working on another Kreij Memorial build after the current crunching challenge ends..... STAY TUNED!

*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2017)

I am offering an active "good standing" TPU member, up to $30 purchase on Newegg.com, as long as your a U.S resident, and your genuinely in need or going to use the item for yourself, or a friend ,family member in need, or even if You know someone who might need something(*basically just no selling please*). Im trying to get rid of the remainder of my Gift balance, and this seems as good a way as any, especially if someone who needs it , benefits from it

just say your interested, and @Norton , or Myself will pick Your name randomly. Also, please let us know what You want to order(you can enter, THEN figure out what You want if needed) (up to a max of $30usd please).
Please ,US residents only.
You'll need to give me Your address. Ill ship it , order it as a gift to You.

Ideas that would fit this budget.....

*Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO*

*Malwarebytes 3.0 - 1 PC / 1 Year (Product Key Card) *

*etc.... you get the idea.*
*case fans, or basically anything up to $30, im sure theres something someone can find that they could use to have delivered for free to them as a gift.1 member will be chosen.*


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 4, 2017)

I like the Malwarebytes Key idea. So yes, please!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I am offering an active "good standing" TPU member, up to $30 purchase on Newegg.com, as long as your a U.S resident, and your genuinely in need or going to use the item for yourself, or a friend ,family member in need, or even if You know someone who might need something(*basically just no selling please*). Im trying to get rid of the remainder of my Gift balance, and this seems as good a way as any, especially if someone who needs it , benefits from it
> 
> just say your interested, and @Norton , or Myself will pick Your name randomly. Also, please let us know what You want to order(you can enter, THEN figure out what You want if needed) (up to a max of $30usd please).
> Please ,US residents only.
> ...



Wow, what an awesome gesture.  I'm in need of a few things for crunching rig #2.  Sick of swapping USB cables by hand (aka human KVM switch lol)... This would be nice!  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126332


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2017)

It's a pretty decent amount even though in all actuality it isnt all that much money,  meaning there's actually a few things that are pretty useful that you can buy with up to $30 

 Between coolers for the CPU, case fans ( I saw a two pack of nice corsair fans for about $30), Hell even a stick of RAM to beef up an old laptop. Whatever helps , Newegg also sells video games and other items too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Sick of swapping USB cables by hand (aka human KVM switch lol)


Dude: Teamviewer


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Dude: Teamviewer



When I used to run wcg with all my PCs, I managed them locally with team viewer. Despite all the scamming shit that's associated with it, its actually very useful. to be completely honest, i used it mostly because im a lazy F@Ck3R


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 5, 2017)

Is there another give away? WB Norton!!!! Im Interested! an THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Is there another give away? WB Norton!!!!



*See @jboydgolfer 's post for info on the current giveaway* (link below):

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-2-years-gone-rip.202061/page-93#post-3632581



*AND....*

We'll be working on *another Kreij Memorial giveaway build starting next week* so watch this thread!


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> *AND....*
> 
> We'll be working on *another Kreij Memorial giveaway build starting next week* so watch this thread!



Let me know what you can use and maybe I can help again!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 5, 2017)

@jboydgolfer

Awesome gesture!

I could use new fans for my H100i - 1 of the fans gets an awful rattle that's louder than anything else in my tower. I have to open the side panel, tap on the fan until it stops rattling (usually do this 2-3 days a week). Only other fans I have are cheap CM case fans. I've been looking at the SP120 (mainly because they're fairly cheap compared to other SP fans). 
Dual SP120 pack would be great.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> @jboydgolfer
> 
> Awesome gesture!
> 
> ...



Dem's suM powerful purty fans, 

  I was actually looking at some very similar ones to those. Never hurts to have a couple extra brand-new faNs good luck!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 5, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Dude: Teamviewer



I don't think it works with Ubuntu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I don't think it works with Ubuntu


https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2017)

found a couple deals that fit this situation, as i couldnt sleep....

promo code :EMCRERE62 = $23 after promo (@RealNeil  , *dunno if this deal interests you, it is for 3 PC's instead of the 1 offered by Malwarebytes i previously mentioned)*
Bitdefender Antivirus Plus 2017 - 3 PCs

promo code:EMCRERE35 =$24 after
LG External CD / DVD Rewriter With M-Disc Mac & Surface Support (Silver)

promo code:EMCRERE44=$18 after
TP-LINK TL-SG108 Unmanaged 10/100/1000Mbps 8-Port Gigabit Desktop Switch

also, i feel like it should be mentioned that if you find yourself not reaching the $30 mark with 1 item,  you can always Add an item ( like thermal paste) etc, to reach that cost.

@jaggerwild look *here* BTW. its *THIS *cooler


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2017)

@neatfeatguy  could You please PM me your shipping info. i drew your name.

 Thank you to everyone who participated and I wish I had something to give each one of you. Sorry this was such a short one ,but I need to use this gift balance, as some of it expires.

 Thanks again

*As a consolation Prize....Heres a Silly picture of Me wearing oversized boxing gloves punching You out of the drawing   ( i got bored doing laundry)*


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @neatfeatguy  could You please PM me your shipping info. i drew your name.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who participated and I wish I had something to give each one of you. Sorry this was such a short one ,but I need to use this gift balance, as some of it expires.
> 
> ...



Nice pic there. Thanks for the giveaway.
PM sent.

When the build for the giveaway starts and things get hammered out, I should have a game or two to offer as a consolation prize or to go along with the build - whatever you folks want to do with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2017)

the Fans ship out tomorrow, Im assuming they'll arrive Monday or Tuesday. I'll PM the Tracking # when i get. Im gonna hit the sack, TTYL, 

thanks again for joining in folk's.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> the Fans ship out tomorrow, Im assuming they'll arrive Monday or Tuesday. I'll PM the Tracking # when i get. Im gonna hit the sack, TTYL,
> 
> thanks again for joining in folk's.



Fans are delivered and sitting on my desk. I think I'll find time Saturday to get them installed (wife will be out with the kids for a few hours) since I'll have some time to myself.






Thanks again @jboydgolfer .


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 12, 2017)

save your reciept 
I put two of the white led sp120s in like last nov and the bearings in both are shot


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> save your reciept
> I put two of the white led sp120s in like last nov and the bearings in both are shot



 I hope they don't die on @neatfeatguy ,but if they do I'll gladly facilitate/assist with the return.

 I hope they serve you well bud


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2017)

*A Memorial to Kreij - Approaching 3rd year of giveaways in his memory!!!*

  In June of 2014 we lost our dear friend and moderator *Kreij* (Dean) to cancer. In his memory we have been holding community supported giveaways of quite a few PC builds and hardware items over the years since his passing...... *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN!!!

Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Spring 2017 PC build and giveaway*

*Here's what we want to do:*

- ask the TPU community to support special PC builds and other projects to in honor of our departed member, friend, and cancer casualty- *Kreij*
- request donations from you of hardware items, funds, or other assistance that may be needed
- donate the PC builds or other goods to forum members. It's a plus if you're willing to crunch and/or fold with it to fight cancer.... However, it is 100% fine to just enjoy them in memory of Kreij

*Here's what we have/need for the build:

- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- donated by* *@Norton *and *@Solaris17 
- CPU- Core i7-4770S donated by @thebluebumblebee, @FreedomEclipse, @JATownes and @Norton 
- Cooler- NZXT Kraken X42 donated by @sneekypeet
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter 
- Graphics card- Gigabyte RX 580 donated by @JATownes
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- 250 GB WD Blue SSD donated by @Norton  and 2 TB WD Green HDD donated by @Boatvan 
- PSU- Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid 
- Case- Raidmax Sigma be donated by @sneekypeet
- misc (fans, etc..)- all set 
- Operating system- Windows 10 Pro donated by @theoneandonlymrk 
- Peripherals (mouse, keyboard, etc..)- pending
  - mouse- Epic Gear Morpha X donated by @sneekypeet
  - keyboard- Das Keyboard X40 Pro donated by @manofthem 
- Games and other software**
*   - Ryse: Son of Rome **donated by @neatfeatguy* 
*   - Metro Redux Bundle (USA) - region locked donated by @neatfeatguy 
   - Offworld Trading Company - donated by @neatfeatguy 
 * more games/other software would be great
Shipping support- donated by @yotano211 
Builder- @jboydgolfer 

*


**Note that this PC build will be available to US members of TPU due to shipping costs/other considerations but this may change based on level of support we get. It's entirely possible that we can make this build, or do a second build, that's available worldwide!


WANT TO HELP? 

Please post here to show your support. If you would like to donate to the build you can post or PM me with your offer!

Thanks to our past, present, and future supporters- YOU are what makes this possible!!!



*


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> *A Memorial to Kreij - Approaching 3rd year of giveaways in his memory!!!*
> 
> In June of 2014 we lost our dear friend and moderator *Kreij* (Dean) to cancer. In his memory we have been holding community supported giveaways of quite a few PC builds and hardware items over the years since his passing...... *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN!!!
> 
> ...



Lurking.....


----------



## JATownes (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter to all who celebrate the holiday, and for those who don't have a great day anyway, because why not, you deserve it!  

PM sent.  Count me in for a piece of this build.  

JAT


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2017)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2017 PC build and giveaway- UPDATE!!!

A few items have been added to the build (see below):*

*
- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- *donated by *@Norton *and *@Solaris17 
- CPU- still need (Core i5 or better)
- Cooler- still need
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM *donated by *@flmatter 
- Graphics card- UPDATE pending (will be donated by @JATownes)
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- still need
- PSU- UPDATE Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid 
- Case- still need
- misc *(fans, etc..)- *still need
- Operating system- UPDATE Windows 10 Pro donated by @theoneandonlymrk 
- Peripherals (mouse, keyboard, etc..)- still need
- Games and other software- still need
*Note that this PC build will be available to US members of TPU due to shipping costs/other considerations but this may change based on level of support we get. It's entirely possible that we can make this build, or do a second build, that's available worldwide!

Thanks Everyone! 


WANT TO HELP? 

Please post here to show your support. If you would like to donate to the build you can post or PM me with your offer!



*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice one Norton , nice to have such personable chaps about.
Count me in , i hope there will be much crunching for the spoils.

Rip Kreij... Mucho respected ,never forgotten.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## fritoking (Apr 17, 2017)

When is the deadline ? I MAY be able to help.monetarily again pending my return to work date.... Have had a bit of my own medical issues lately, but if I can help a bit I'd be happy to.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2017)

fritoking said:


> When is the deadline ? I MAY be able to help.monetarily again pending my return to work date.... Have had a bit of my own medical issues lately, but if I can help a bit I'd be happy to.


Sorry to hear about your medical issues, hope you get better soon.

As far as deadline, we'll go until the end of the month to round up the pieces. We'll proceed with the build and the giveaway shortly afterwards.

Any contribution is welcome and thanks for showing interest in the project!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2017)

This is going to be epic!!!!!!! 

I still amazes me how this crunching community can come together month after month, year after year, and do these amazing challenges and giveaway's!!!!! 

I know I probably sound like a broken record, but I'll say again; I am soooooooooo damn proud to be a part of this amazing crunching community!!!!!!!! 

To all my fellow cruncher:


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2017)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2017 PC build and giveaway- UPDATE!!!*
*
Some hardware updates and a couple of games have been added to the build (see below):


- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- donated by @Norton and @Solaris17 
- CPU- still need (Core i5 or better)
- Cooler-UPDATE! pending (will be donated by @sneekypeet)
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter 
- Graphics card- pending (will be donated by @JATownes)
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- still need
- PSU- Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid 
- Case- UPDATE! pending (will be donated by @sneekypeet)
- misc (fans, etc..)- UPDATE! pending (will be donated by @sneekypeet)
- Operating system- Windows 10 Pro donated by @theoneandonlymrk 
- Peripherals (mouse, keyboard, etc..)- UPDATE! pending (will be donated by @sneekypeet)
- Games and other software*- UPDATE!
   - Ryse: Son of Rome donated by @neatfeatguy 
   - Metro Redux Bundle (USA) *- region locked *donated by @neatfeatguy 
 * more games/other software would be great*
**Note that this PC build will be available to US members of TPU due to shipping costs/other considerations but this may change based on level of support we get. It's entirely possible that we can make this build, or do a second build, that's available worldwide!*
*
Thanks Everyone! 


WANT TO HELP? 

Please post here to show your support. If you would like to donate to the build you can post or PM me with your offer!




*


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2017)

I can cover fans, case, cooler, and more than likely the peripherals. @Norton you know where to find me.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> *I can cover fans, case, cooler, and more than likely the peripherals*. @Norton you know where to find me.


 Build updated

*We just need the following to finish up the build:
- CPU-* socket 1150 (Core i5 or i7)
-* SSD and HDD*
- *some games and software* (i.e. backup, AV, office, etc..)


----------



## fritoking (Apr 17, 2017)

You know I do have 3 or 4 new 120 mm case fans in the closet...If you still need them I can check when I get home.....Damn....Sorry, I think a buddy needed them for his kids PC.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2017)

Willing to drop some coin via PP if needed.

I also have a 32GB Msata drive by BiWin that ive taken off my new laptop that i dont need. Not sure if i would need to send it across the pond though


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Willing to drop some coin via PP if needed.


Always helpful- will assist us with shipping or with buying the remaining pieces


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> *- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- donated by @Norton and @Solaris17
> - CPU- still need (Core i5 or better)
> - Cooler-UPDATE! pending (will be donated by @sneekypeet)
> - Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter
> ...



Awesome work so far everyone! Thanks to all that have been able to help move this project along!


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> -* SSD and HDD*


I just moved from a 1TB traditional HDD/60GB Crucial SSD combo to an m.2 drive. I can get specifics about them, but I am more than happy to donate.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I just moved from a 1TB traditional HDD/60GB Crucial SSD combo to an m.2 drive. I can get specifics about them, but I am more than happy to donate.


Sounds great! 

 Send me some info via PM and I'll update the list a little later today (I'm posting on my phone atm)

The only thing really left is a cpu, maybe we can start up a collection to buy one if we don't see one within the next few days.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 18, 2017)

For some reason, I fell like this needs a nice little bump to the top...

Love to see how this community can come together and do something amazing!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks to be the makings of a really nice PC this time around(again). excited to see Her completed


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 19, 2017)

@Norton Hey I'm picking up shipping expenses again, Fedex FTW.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> @Norton Hey I'm picking up shipping expenses again, Fedex FTW.



 That's awesome (extremely generous yet again of you) , much appreciated


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> @Norton Hey I'm picking up shipping expenses again, Fedex FTW.


Awesome!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks like all that is remaining is the CPU and SSD/HDD...so consider this a CPU/Storage bump for the day.

JAT


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2017)

JATownes said:


> Looks like all that is remaining is the CPU and SSD/HDD...so consider this a CPU/Storage bump for the day.
> 
> JAT


@Boatvan has pledged an SSD and a HDD for the build- *only thing we really need now is the cpu*. Some *backup* and *AV software* and a couple more newer* games* would be helpful as well 

Need to double check the posts made/PM's received and update the specs- hope to do that this evening but I have a deadline to meet for work first


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2017)

Spoiler: FedEx brought a goodie








*Thanks*



*To*



@JATownes


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Spoiler: FedEx brought a goodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Thanks @JATownes


----------



## JATownes (Apr 21, 2017)

Glad to help towards a worthy cause! It's got a nice GPU for gaming, now we just need to find a nice CPU for crunching.  

JAT


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 21, 2017)

This is coming together nicely! It's so awesome seeing the community here really step up for a great cause


----------



## stevorob (Apr 21, 2017)

Giving this thread some love

Everything looks great @Norton


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2017)

T-Bob said:


> This is coming together nicely! It's so awesome seeing the community here really step up for a great cause



 I certainly agree. It's always nice when a project comes together well


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2017)

Thread bump- updates tonight 

No luck on a cpu yet so I opened up a WTB thread for one in the FS section


----------



## JATownes (Apr 23, 2017)

Bump for a little CPU love.  

JAT


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2017)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2017 PC build and giveaway- UPDATE!!!*
*
Some items have been added to the build (see below) still need help with the cpu:


- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- *donated by *@Norton *and *@Solaris17 
- CPU- Core i7-4770S donated by @thebluebumblebee, @FreedomEclipse, @JATownes and @Norton 
- Cooler- NZXT Kraken X42 donated by @sneekypeet
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter 
- Graphics card- Gigabyte RX 580 donated by @JATownes
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- 60 GB SSD/1 TB HDD donated by @Boatvan 
- PSU- Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid 
- Case- pending (will be donated by @sneekypeet)
- misc (fans, etc..)- all set 
- Operating system- Windows 10 Pro donated by @theoneandonlymrk 
- Peripherals (mouse, keyboard, etc..)- pending
  - mouse- Epic Gear Morpha X donated by @sneekypeet
  - keyboard- pending
- Games and other software**
*   - Ryse: Son of Rome **donated by @neatfeatguy* 
*   - Metro Redux Bundle (USA) - region locked donated by @neatfeatguy 
   - Offworld Trading Company - donated by @neatfeatguy 
 * more games/other software would be great
Shipping support- donated by @yotano211 
*
**Note that this PC build will be available to US members of TPU due to shipping costs/other considerations but this may change based on level of support we get. It's entirely possible that we can make this build, or do a second build, that's available worldwide!*
*
Thanks Everyone! 


WANT TO HELP? 

Please post here to show your support. If you would like to donate to the build you can post or PM me with your offer!


*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2017)

*Im hoping to be able to contribute some Funds towards the CPU* cause @Norton , Ill need a week tho.

To The top You go !


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

*cpu has been found- details TBA soon 

Thanks to the search skills of @thebluebumblebee and some purchasing assistance from a few members we have a BNIB Core i7-4770S for the build. *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2017)

@Norton, are you still looking for a keyboard?


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @Norton, are you still looking for a keyboard?


YGPM


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @Norton, are you still looking for a keyboard?





Norton said:


> YGPM



If he wants to donate one that is fine too. I have some, but I am not trying to keep others for donating what they want!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2017)

to the Top!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 25, 2017)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIyyyyyyyyyUP


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like the hardware is pretty much covered! Awesome. I guess if anything falls through, be sure to let us know so we can keep looking to help finalize the hardware.

Only thing left @Norton has listed that they could use more of is:

** more games/other software (i.e. backup, AV, office, etc..) would be great *

Otherwise, nice work everyone!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 26, 2017)

I wonder if we are going to need case fans at all ....hmmmm.
 I'll go look in my storage unit sometime in the next couple days & see what I have there, pretty sure i kept some corsair & phanteks + scythe iirc.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I wonder if we are going to need case fans at all ....hmmmm.
> I'll go look in my storage unit sometime in the next couple days & see what I have there, pretty sure i kept some corsair & phanteks + scythe iirc.


We should be all set- thanks for the offer! 

Specs for the PC are completed with the exception of maybe some additional software or other small items- will post an update sometime this evening.

Thanks to everyone who donated and supported this build effort!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> We should be all set- thanks for the offer!
> 
> Specs for the PC are completed with the exception of maybe some additional software or other small items- will post an update sometime this evening.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who donated and supported this build effort!!!



Would an Intel Optane make it fold any faster?


----------



## peche (Apr 26, 2017)

crap, one of my machines might be unplugged for tech reasons, gonna look forward this Saturday how can i repair it and also add another temporal core i7 on our corner, 
hope everyone else will be crunching without dilemmas!

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2017)

peche said:


> hope everyone else will be crunching without dilemmas!


I have resigned myself to the fact that there is no such thing.


----------



## peche (Apr 26, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have resigned myself to the fact that there is no such thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would an Intel Optane make it fold any faster?


I believe the general consensus is that the speed of the storage system has very little affect effect, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2017)

Up we go


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

and again!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 28, 2017)

house struck by lighting still assessing damage
looks like KOL took one to the knee as well as my UPS
also UP


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2017)

*Kreij Memorial Spring 2017 PC build and giveaway- UPDATE!!!*
*
Here are the final specs for the giveaway rig:

- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- donated by* *@Norton *and *@Solaris17 
- CPU- Core i7-4770S donated by @thebluebumblebee, @FreedomEclipse, @JATownes and @Norton 
- Cooler- NZXT Kraken X42 donated by @sneekypeet
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter 
- Graphics card- Gigabyte RX 580 donated by @JATownes
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- 250 GB WD Blue SSD donated by @Norton  and 2 TB WD Green HDD donated by @Boatvan 
- PSU- Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid 
- Case- Raidmax Sigma be donated by @sneekypeet
- misc (fans, etc..)- all set 
- Operating system- Windows 10 Pro donated by @theoneandonlymrk 
- Peripherals (mouse, keyboard, etc..)- pending
  - mouse- Epic Gear Morpha X donated by @sneekypeet
  - keyboard- Das Keyboard X40 Pro donated by @manofthem 
- Games and other software**
*   - Ryse: Son of Rome **donated by @neatfeatguy* 
*   - Metro Redux Bundle (USA) - region locked donated by @neatfeatguy 
   - Offworld Trading Company - donated by @neatfeatguy 
 * more games/other software would be great
Shipping support- donated by @yotano211 
Builder- @jboydgolfer 
*
**Note that this PC build will be available to US members of TPU due to shipping costs/other considerations but this may change based on level of support we get. It's entirely possible that we can make this build, or do a second build, that's available worldwide*
*

Thanks Everyone! 


NEXT STEPS? .... BUILD IT, TEST IT, and GIVE IT AWAY 

Build will start soon- we need to move all the parts over to @jboydgolfer first 

Please stay tuned for build log posts as we put it all together. We will post the details on how to enter for the PC in a few days!


*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

Just got a brand-new digital point and click, this will give me an opportunity to post some sexy hardware shots


----------



## stevorob (Apr 28, 2017)

Build is looking great.

Can't wait for pics @jboydgolfer


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just got a brand-new digital point and click, this will give me an opportunity to post some sexy hardware shots


If I'm around Massachusetts I take the shots with a Nikon D750, I'm in New York now.


----------



## peche (Apr 28, 2017)

envy is getting bigger, bigger and bigger, hope at least @jboydgolfer share some epic pics with us of that dream build!
special thanks to our asskicker WCG team capt for this!


PD yes i envy this chance to do another build! lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

this is the GPU for those that might have missed it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 28, 2017)

When does this start?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> When does this start?





Norton said:


> Please stay tuned for build log posts as we put it all together. We will post the details on how to enter for the PC in a few days!



Soon


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2017)

I may have to get in on this one


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 29, 2017)

This is looking good! Can't wait to see it come together. I feel like I can do more. Let me check and see if I can work something out for some software...


----------



## fritoking (Apr 29, 2017)

What kind of games do you want ? Steam key gifts? Or is it too late to donate a small amount of $ toward the over all cost or purchase of software? I plan to enter and will crunch if I win , but would feel.better about it if I donated.....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

That's very generous of you





fritoking said:


> What kind of games do you want ? Steam key gifts? Or is it too late to donate a small amount of $ toward the over all cost or purchase of software? I plan to enter and will crunch if I win , but would feel.better about it if I donated.....



 If I were you I'd send a private message to Norton and see what could best be used


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 29, 2017)

all systems green just a completely melted circuit breaker and the UPS gave its life protecting KOL
APC ftw
first thing I did was bypass the APC when I didn't get anything I assumed the worst

carnage report
dead tv dead receiver
router
two other pcs that where not UPS's including The nas/the sky net folding machine
misc stuff including a toaster and microwave that happened to be on


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 29, 2017)

while I have time: update on my mom

radiation done in for another round of testing: more wait and see
we are now in 135K of billing to the insurance  and nearly 2k in deductible
.. considering moving to Canada


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> radiation done in for another round of testing: more wait and see
> we are now in 135K of billing to the insurance and nearly 2k in deductible
> .. considering moving to Canada



i feel You. Both of my parents went down the same path, it became ridiculous.best of luck


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

UP!

Here are The drives which arrived today from @Boatvan


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 1, 2017)

anticipating parts in the next day or so 

The suspense is palpable


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

*As we get ready to build and give away the latest PC in honor of Kreij it seems a good time to remember all of the great projects we've done here together as a community. *

*Check the spoiler below copied from the OP of this thread- *note that I still need to add in the latest giveaways but it's still pretty awesome




Spoiler:  PC's and other goods given away so far



* this post isn't 100% completed- lots of awesome still left to add in 

*Dean we miss you Bud!!!*


*
Kreij Memorial PC #1*
Won by @BUCK NASTY







Spoiler:  Specs



(provided by @BarbaricSoul)
Case- Thermaltake Urban T21 provided @sneekypeet
PSU- Corsair CX500 (donated by @Norton )
MB- AsRock 870 Extreme 3(received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
CPU- Amd 1055t (received from a trade with @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
Heat Sink- Scythe Mugen4 provided @sneekypeet
RAM- 8-16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 provided by @lilhasselhoffer
GPU- ASUS Direct CU HD7770 provided by @BarbaricSoul and @mjkmike )
HD- 250gb WD Blue donated by @t_ski
SSD- 120GB provided by @bogmali
Software- Win 7 Pro 64 bit provided by @brandonwh64


Build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/

*Kreij Memorial PC #2*
Won by @ST.o.CH
Original components:





The final build!!!






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



- PC case- custom aluminum case* by @ST.o.CH
- power supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 provided by @Vinska
- Motherboard- MSI H87M-G43 provided by @TRWOV
- cpu- *funded by TPU member donations*
- cpu cooler- *funded TPU by member donations*
- ram- 2x4GB of DDR3 provided by @FreedomEclipse
- graphics card- Radeon 7770 provided by @RCoon
- HDD/SSD- 250GB HDD provided by @RCoon
- Operating system- Windows 7 provided by @stinger608


Build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/208418/

*Kreij Memorial PC #3*
Won by @sneekypeet

The final build






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



Case- Fractal Define Mini 
Mobo- Intel DH67GD 
CPU- i3-2100
Ram- 2x2GB Gskill Ripjaws 
Cooler- Phanteks PH-TC12DX
GPU- Radeon 7770
PSU- Corsair CX-430



*Kreij Memorial PC #4*
Won by @OneMoar






Spoiler:  Specs (original)



- Custom Aluminum case by @ST.o.CH
 - ASUS Maximus VI Gene motherboard
- Core i5-4670k cpu
- 2x2GB GSkill Ripjaws (DDR3-1600)
- Reeven Okeanos (dual tower cpu cooler)
- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB gpu
- Windows 7 Pro x64
- WD 2.5" 160GB Blue drive
- Corsair HX-750 psu
- 2x 120mm red LED fans (front)
- 1x 120mm red bladed fan (rear)



*Kreij Memorial PC #5*
Won by @stinger608












Spoiler:  Specs (original)



Case- BitFenix Pandora Micro-ATX Slim-Tower- donated by @sneekypeet
Motherboard- ASRocK H81M-HDS donated by @TRWOV 
CPU- Pentium G3258 donated by TPU forum member contributions
Ram- 2x2GB Mushkin (DDR3-1600) donated by @OneMoar
Cooler- Alpenfoehn Sella (92mm) donated by @sneekypeet
GPU- MSI GTX 750 OC 1GB donated by @OneMoar
PSU- Corsair CX-430 donated by @sneekypeet
HDD- WD 1.0TB Blue 2.5" HDD donated by @Norton
OS- Windows 7 Ultimate donated by @stinger608
KB/Mouse- Logitech MK710 Wireless Desktop donated by @stinger608



*Kreij Memorial Holiday Giveway*
A special giveaway of select hardware components donate by @Exeodus




*Holiday Winners:*



Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #1



- a Radeon HD 6970 graphics card
Winner- @Mindweaver





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #2



- a motherboard/cpu/gpu combo including:
  - Asus M5A78L motherboard
  - Phenom II B73 triple core cpu
  - Nvidia GT 620 gpu
Winner- @OneMoar





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #3



-  TWO (2) Radeon HD 5870 graphics cards
Winner(2) @Lightbulbie  and @ChaoticG8R *
*they have opted to share the prize





Spoiler:  Holiday Gift #4



- a Radeon HD 6870 video card
Winner- @Norton





*Kreij Memorial PC #6 (US/CA) and #7 (EU)
*needs updating- check back soon*


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2017)

Amazingly thats not even all of it


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2017)

Thanks to ALL that are responsible for these Generous donations. 

- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- donated by @Norton and @Solaris17 
- CPU- Core i7-4770S donated by @thebluebumblebee, @FreedomEclipse, @JATownes and @Norton
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter 
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- 250 GB WD Blue SSD donated by @Norton 
- PSU- Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid


----------



## blobster21 (May 2, 2017)

Perpetuating the memory of Kreij through kickass builds, i say


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2017)

MMMMmmmmmm hardware


----------



## OneMoar (May 3, 2017)

is it on yet ?


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> is it on yet ?


Launch on Thursday- watch out for my post in about 48 hours


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

i just need to replenish my depleted TIM stock, and acquire 2 more components & ill be good to Go.

Big thanks to @Norton  for all his work & commitment + taking time out of his busy schedule to organize such an amazing giveaway , as well as to the community who without ,none of this would be possible.


& Dean


----------



## OneMoar (May 3, 2017)

I got some crest 3d white I can send you


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I got some crest 3d white I can send you


----------



## OneMoar (May 3, 2017)

whiter whites guaranteed with 3d action for all the FPS


----------



## OneMoar (May 3, 2017)

apply to your monitor for extra backlight


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

** watch this post for updates*
*GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*
*
Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Spring 2017 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways. The specs are complete and we will be building the PC over the next couple of weeks.

Kreij Spring 2017 PC


Spoiler:  PC Specs



- Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H (Z87, socket 1150)- donated by @Norton and @Solaris17 
- CPU- Core i7-4770S donated by @thebluebumblebee, @FreedomEclipse, @JATownes and @Norton 
- Cooler- NZXT Kraken X42 donated by @sneekypeet
- Memory- 2x8GB kit of DDR3-1866 RAM donated by @flmatter 
- Graphics card- Gigabyte RX 580 donated by @JATownes
- Storage (SSD/HDD)- 250 GB WD Blue SSD donated by @Norton and 2 TB WD Green HDD donated by @Boatvan 
- PSU- Seasonic 1000w Platinum donated by @the54thvoid 
- Case- Raidmax Sigma be donated by @sneekypeet
- misc (fans, etc..)- all set 
- Operating system- Windows 10 Pro donated by @theoneandonlymrk 
- Peripherals (mouse, keyboard, etc..)- pending
- mouse- Epic Gear Morpha X donated by @sneekypeet
- keyboard- Das Keyboard X40 Pro donated by @manofthem 
- Games and other software*
 - Ryse: Son of Rome donated by @neatfeatguy 
 - Metro Redux Bundle (USA) - region locked donated by @neatfeatguy 
 - Offworld Trading Company - donated by @neatfeatguy 
AND more games! Added by another generous TPU member
- Railroad Tycoon 3
- Saints Row 2
- Race 07
- RACE: The WTCC Game + Caterham Expansion
Shipping support- donated by @yotano211 
Builder- @jboydgolfer 



Want a chance? Here's how:

- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to March 1st, 2017
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:

TPU name
Opt in for the Spring 2017 PC and who you are entering for*
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need

 Optional- Share a favorite thing about Spring OR potluck- post anything you like (within forum guidelines ofc).

Example:
@Norton**
*not entering (just an example)
*In for Spring PC for my Mom- she needs a new one since hers is 10 yrs old*

*Spring time favorite- burgers and dogs on the grill 

Winner(s) will be selected between May 18th and May 19th, 2017

Post in now and get in on this great build!!!

 *


----------



## OneMoar (May 5, 2017)

Entering for My Great friend david who recently lost his job and gaming rig to a house fire


----------



## stevorob (May 5, 2017)

@stevorob 

In for spring PC - This would probably be a replacement for my wife's PC, who is still on an old p55 setup, and is definitely showing it's age (she mainly plays WoW).  Of course, anything rotated out from our main rigs would be turned into a dedicated cruncher.

Big thanks to everyone who made this giveaway possible.


----------



## fritoking (May 5, 2017)

@fritoking.     Entering for the pc for myself since I could use a good pc, and the drawing is on my birthday..lol. I love spring for a few reasons,  fishing starts getting better and lots of morel mushrooms !!!!Thanks to everyone for their  donations, time and support


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2017)

Mussels
Entering for JC316 - he's looking into upgrading a perfectly fine machine just so he can donate his gaming system to his mother to use, but he cant even afford an SSD let alone a whole new PC.

I absolutely love spring in the USA, because its means its NOT spring here -.- f*cking allergies man.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2017)

@DannibusX 

Entering for myself.  It's been a while since I've been able to upgrade my rig.

I like spring because my area goes from having cold rainy days to having warm rainy days.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2017)

@jboydgolfer

Entering for the Spring Memorial PC on behalf of My nephew Riley, & my family as a whole. He has been running a dell Optiplex SFF for almost 3 years now, and it is beginning to show its age. Unfortunately My families financial situation is less than optimal currently, as My wife is dealing with a serious health situation, and is missing work due to various operations/surgeries. Needless to say, this PC would be a huge help, since if I dont need to buy it, they wont need to go without it.

I am grateful for the wonderful members who offer their time as well as components/Money to make giveaways such as this one possible. I just wanted to take a second to recognize them, and their Generosity. 

I wish all who enter Good Luck 

*entrance is contingent on the fact that it is acceptable for me to enter*


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2017)

Bow
Entering spring giveaway for myself and to crunch for all who suffer from incurable diseases.  I need a new engine in my jeep so PC upgrades are out of the question for the foreseeable future.
My favorite things about spring: Drag Racing, Boat Racing, Beers & BBQ & Boobs lots of Boobs.


----------



## Sasqui (May 5, 2017)

Not entering, already have 2 pc's crunching 24/7 (one is on hold for the moment).  My favorite thing about spring?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Not entering, already have 2 pc's crunching 24/7 (one is on hold for the moment).  My favorite thing about spring?
> 
> View attachment 87525



then your certainly loving this week of Rain we're having then huh


----------



## Sasqui (May 5, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> then your certainly loving this week of Rain we're having then huh



Yea not so much :/  on a positive note, I'll be inside re-trying the install of Ubuntu on WCG rig #2


----------



## JATownes (May 5, 2017)

@JATownes

In for the Spring PC for my 14 year old nephew.  He has an old hand me down laptop and has always been envious when he comes to our house and gets to play on our machines.

Edit: Favorite part of spring: Lazy Sunday's with the wife, rolling with the top down.



 



JAT


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 5, 2017)

@neatfeatguy 
In for Spring PC for my younger brother and/or niece. Lots of family turmoil going on - my younger brother and his wife have gained custody of our niece (older brother's daughter) and they're been battling over child care support now for the past 10 months. On top of that my younger brother and his wife are just starting the whole process of in vitro fertilization - so they've been hitting their savings hard. He needs a computer with a bit more power (he's running my old hardware, sporting a GTX 570 - sucker is over 6 years old) and our niece could always use one to help with her high school and personal use.

I like early spring where the weather isn't too hot and it's not cold enough to snow - little to no bugs are out and I can walk the dogs without dressing for the arctic freeze and I don't have to avoid the sun yet to keep from getting sunburned.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 5, 2017)

@jmcslob
In for spring PC for myself.
No particular reason.. I spent my upgrade money on a Xbone S and a new 4k TV and didn't leave myself anything to upgrade with.

I like spring because it's a return to green... 
I love doing spring yardwork.

I also have something for a future build if it's wanted...
Whoever collects that info send me a PM with details


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> I also have something for a future build if it's wanted...
> Whoever collects that info send me a PM with details


PM on the way!


----------



## yotano211 (May 5, 2017)

Bow said:


> Bow
> Entering spring giveaway for myself and to crunch for all who suffer from incurable diseases.  I need a new engine in my jeep so PC upgrades are out of the question for the foreseeable future.
> My favorite things about spring: Drag Racing, Boat Racing, Beers & BBQ & Boobs lots of Boobs.


So let me get this correct, you like DBBB(BQ)B and more B.  ✓


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

Not in,  just sending good wishes from springtime in Wales

Spring for me is watching the buzzards teach their young to fly and the beautiful green of the new beech tree leaves....oh and bluebells.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> .oh and bluebells




i read that wrong @ first


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2017)

JATownes said:


> @JATownes
> 
> In for the Spring PC for my 14 year old nephew.  He has an old hand me down laptop and has always been envious when he comes to our house and gets to play on our machines.
> 
> ...




That is one sweeeeeeeeeeeet looking SLK bro!!!!!! 

Might mention to everyone, not only does the top go down, but these awesome rides have the retractable hardtop!!!!! 

Not to mention they drive like they are on rails. 

Is that an SLK230 or a 350? 

I had a 99 230 for awhile. Them little suckers are pretty damn fast! Turbo 4 cylinder. I had mine up to about 140 before I backed it off. 
Was racing a Toyota that didn't have a frigging chance.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That is one sweeeeeeeeeeeet looking SLK bro!!!!!!
> 
> Might mention to everyone, not only does the top go down, but these awesome rides have the retractable hardtop!!!!!
> 
> ...




You would love route 116 by umass  Amherst. A solid eight or so miles with no more than a degree of turn throughout that whole distance ,  I always called it the governor stretch because you always hit the governor built-in to the car that stops the engine from going any faster


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> You would love route 116 by umass  Amherst. A solid eight or so miles with no more than a degree of turn throughout that whole distance ,  I always called it the governor stretch because you always hit the governor built-in to the car that stops the engine from going any faster



Oh hell, it's waaaaaaaaaaay better to drive the SLK's on curved roads.  

Like I said, they drive like they are on rails. I actually had Z rated tires on mine. Kind of overkill, but never had to worry about high-speed failures.


----------



## JATownes (May 6, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That is one sweeeeeeeeeeeet looking SLK bro!!!!!!
> 
> Might mention to everyone, not only does the top go down, but these awesome rides have the retractable hardtop!!!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry for the off topic, but...
*Story Time:*

I live in a small (under 5k) Texas town where there are few Mercedes around, more Fords, Chevys and the like. My wife drives a CLK320, which is one of only 2 Mercedes cars (though there are a couple of SUVs also) in town, to the best of my knowledge. I say all of this because there is a local car dealer that I have business dealings with relatively often who contacted me a little while ago and told me he had “the car for me”. Now he’s an acquaintance, that I would like to think of as a friend, but he’s also a used car salesman.

Anyway, it seems back in ’99 the wife of a local business owner was tired of her car and told her husband she wanted a new car. Nothing was wrong with her car, as she only drove it around the small town, and it was in perfect shape, so the husband said no. This irritated said wife immensely, and she drove to the large city a couple of hours from her town, went in the Mercedes dealer and bought a black 1999 SLK230, loaded with every option but the sport package.

She then went home and proceeded to drive it back and forth to the post office and the grocery store for almost the next 2 decades. Sadly, she passed away last year and her widower sold the car to the local dealer for mid blue book value.

He reached out to me because my wife drives a Mercedes and asked if I would be interested. As we have pretty good business dealings, he said he would sell it to me for what “he had in it”, which was mid blue book value for a “comparable” model. It seemed like a good deal, and I thought if my wife didn’t like it, my daughter turns 16 in 3 years, and she could putter around town in it. I told him I would take it and that I would come pick it up that afternoon.

When I picked up the car, my mouth hit the floor. After I took the car home and started going through it, I was even more impressed. It appears to be a brand new 18 years old (1999) Mercedes-Bens SLK230 (under 15,000 miles), including all documentation and accessories that were originally included with the purchase. The original OEM tires are still mounted on the wheels.  The car was driven weekly, and has been maintained on schedule, with records.  So it is, basically, a brand new car, that has been driven around the block three times a week for it's life.

I slapped some new Michelin Z series tires on it ($700), reset the ECU and TCU (free), changed a limit switch in the roof ($23) and changed the factory head unit to a Kenwood Bluetooth unit (while keeping the factory Bose amp/speakers).

The car is now my baby.  I drive it on the weekends and shoot around town in it a little during the week.  My daughter will have to find something else. 

To the best of my knowledge, with some rather in depth research, it is the lowest mileage first generation SLK anywhere in the world.  There is a guy in Northern Cali that has a '98 with ~32,000 on it, and in Europe I hear first generation R170s with low KM on the odometer are EXTREMELY hard to come by.

A local Mercedes dealer offered me quite a bit more than I paid for it, but I think I am going to hang on to it for a while.

Thanks for the compliment on the car...I absolutely love it, and do not know what I did to deserve the steal I got on it, other than our local "old country boy" dealer didn't know what he had on his lot.  Admittedly, I went back after and told him that if I sold it within the first year, I would give him 20% of the profit I made on it...again, he's somewhat of a friend.

Here's a couple of more pics for your viewing pleasure.

JAT


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

also sorry for off topic. im done

ive been in some pretty nice rides in my time, /When my dad was still alive, He & I would go up to the Yankee candle car museum, His friend Mike Kittredge (Sr., not his prick kid )owned Yankee Candle at that time, and He had many Classic/Sports cars in the museum, as well as many other donor cars. We were allowed to join in when the cars were taken out to "stretch their legs"   Ferarri F-40's,Maranello, 911 GTR's, Diablo's , all the best rides & more, from the early 20th Century to current (back in the 90's). I Loved those days man, Fell in love with the Viper, Also when i bought my 1st car (1954 Chevy Belair).

these are some shots from the Museum's collection (some of it) not taken by me.



Spoiler: Car museum



















*Sadly However, these times were the closest I have ever come to "owning" a car ANYTHING like one of these ..... a man can dream tho.*


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2017)

reads thread:
checks to see he didn't accidentally open caranddriver.com


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2017)

My God @JATownes , that is amazing man!!!!!! That SLK is the most pristine one I've ever seen bro! Simply amazing!!!!! 

Of course, you know, I'm jealous. 

The one that I had wasn't a high mileage unit but did have a few little issues. As you stated, that sweetheart is "new!!!!!!!!" 

Yea, LOL, that wouldn't be something I would turn over to any 16 year old.


----------



## biffzinker (May 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i read that wrong @ first


So, I wasn't the only one. Thought it was odd, and random way to end a post. Intentional?
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Intentional?



blue b*e*lls are the flowers he linked in the pic @ the bottom of his post, unless im mistaken ofc


----------



## JATownes (May 6, 2017)

We call them bluebonnets here in Texas. They are our state flower.


----------



## biffzinker (May 6, 2017)

JATownes said:


> We call them bluebonnets here in Texas. They are our state flower.


Since you mentioned Texas, the Kia Rio I'm driving up here in Alaska came from Texas. The prior owner drove it up here. Still had the outline of a cactus sticker on the LCD screen radio/cd.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 6, 2017)

probably ought to "cruise" back on topic all


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

It looks like sometime in the next few days I should have the case &  CPU cooler, at which time I can begin assembling....maybe over next weekend.  I'll likely do the build in one shot, and then do the software in the next, since its not always easy getting more than a hour or two of "me time".

 This time I'll make sure to remember and take pics of the process


----------



## yotano211 (May 6, 2017)

Building a computer is not the hard part, for me the hardest part is installing all of the software. 
I'm building some mining rigs, its not hard, the longest time that takes me is getting the software just right. I mostly have to deal with undervolting and underclocking the gpu core and making sure it doesnt crash since it will be on 24/7 mining.


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2017)

Not entering, but I still love Spring time here as that's when clothes shrink and the beaches start to see activity.
I got the 1366 Motherboard, CPU and Ram I won and assembled it in a case and have it up and running after a few issues with the GPU I had and installed.
As I don't need a GPU apart from output to a Monitor, I run it off standard VGA drivers because installing drivers caused it to constantly artifact or blue screen.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 6, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Not entering, but I still love Spring time here as that's when clothes shrink and the beaches start to see activity.
> I got the 1366 Motherboard, CPU and Ram I won and assembled it in a case and have it up and running after a few issues with the GPU I had and installed.
> As I don't need a GPU apart from output to a Monitor, I run it off standard VGA drivers because installing drivers caused it to constantly artifact or blue screen.




Pics please


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Want a chance? Here's how To Enter:
> 
> - Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to March 1st, 2017
> - Have a minimum of 50 posts
> ...


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Pics please


I'll try to upload some tomorrow, It's getting late here and the G.F. probably wouldn't appreciate me ignoring her on Skype and going off to do other stuff 
Edit: I'll try to upload a pic of the rig too.


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2017)

@stinger608 

Opting in for the Spring 2017 @Kreij give away for my brother in law and his family. They have some old POS HP system that I'm frankly tired of screwing with to keep it running. LOL It's about 10 years old. 


Oh, my favorite thing about spring and warmer weather is this: 



Spoiler: fun fun fun









Hands down my favorite reason for warmer weather


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2017)

@4x4n

In for the spring pc for my son. He's currently using his GI bill to go to school (almost has his 4 year degree) while also being a volunteer firefigher, so funds are pretty tight for him. He would love to have this.

Best thing for me about warmer weather is getting out in my Jeep and enjoying it. 



Spoiler


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

I dug out my most intensive software for testing this PC once built, just to make sure it is 100% up to snuff. I cant wait to see whether or not She can keep it above 60FPS 



Spoiler: Benckmark software












TTT


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

I missed it this time on contributions but you people are the best I know for what you do.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I dug out my most intensive software for testing this PC once built, just to make sure it is 100% up to snuff. I cant wait to see whether or not She can keep it above 60FPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i started laughing before i even knew what it was, then i googled it and laughed a lot more...............


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> before i even knew what it was



you didnt know who/what Carmen Sandiago is/was???!!!

Also, notice the "america online" included withthe Game  pretty sweet huh?!, shows its age


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2017)

i dont think Carmen extended her influence as far as Wales.


----------



## fritoking (May 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> you didnt know who/what Carmen Sandiago is/was???!!!
> 
> Also, notice the "america online" included withthe Game  pretty sweet huh?!, shows its age


I knew who she was, just not where she was......


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2017)

oregon trail OR gtfo


----------



## biffzinker (May 7, 2017)

Who could forget these games from Borderbund?
_Choplifter_, _Lode Runner_, _Karateka_, and _Prince of Persia_ (all of which originated on the Apple II)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broderbund


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

To get back in Action so to Speak, I thought i might let those who would like, see what the case looks like. (from what i hear its a Very nice case) to my eye, it is reminiscent of the NZXT phantom i think it was called?
 I like how they allowed a cutout space towards the front bezel on the cases botton end, so you can mount a full-size 240+ radiator against the intake


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2017)

Bump it up- Plenty of time to get in on the drawing to win the PC but don't forget to put your name in 

Details here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...in-op-for-details.202061/page-97#post-3651242


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2017)

I AM POTATO!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

*TTT
Winner(s) will be selected between May 18th and May 19th, 2017*


----------



## OneMoar (May 8, 2017)




----------



## JATownes (May 8, 2017)

It appears it is time for this thread to be bumped up.  Still time to get in on this one.



JAT


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I like how they allowed a cutout space towards the front bezel on the cases botton end, so you can mount a full-size 240+ radiator against the intake


That, IMHO, is what case designers are struggling with the most right now. How to deal with the bottom fan/radiator position on these no ODD cases.  I'm putting together a system with a Fractal Design Define C, and it looks really nice with 2 front fans.  If you want 3 front fans or want to install a 3X radiator, you have to remove a cover AND lose all 3.5" HDD slots.  I wish they'd made the case 25 mm deeper so that 3X fans could be mounted without losing that cover and HDD's, but that would mean that there would be a gap there in front if the bottom fan was not populated.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That, IMHO, is what case designers are struggling with the most right now. How to deal with the bottom fan/radiator position on these no ODD cases.  I'm putting together a system with a Fractal Design Define C, and it looks really nice with 2 front fans.  If you want 3 front fans or want to install a 3X radiator, you have to remove a cover AND lose all 3.5" HDD slots.  I wish they'd made the case 25 mm deeper so that 3X fans could be mounted without losing that cover and HDD's, but that would mean that there would be a gap there in front if the bottom fan was not populated.



 My case has room for 280 mm plus , if I had to bet money on it I bet you could fit a 360 mm maybe with some modification but I don't think you need to modify anything phanteks enthoo pro m acryllic.
 I like those fractal design cases 


Giveaway active folks, get in before the deadline(see op for details)


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I like how they allowed a cutout space towards the front bezel on the cases botton end, so you can mount a full-size 240+ radiator against the intake


I'd prefer a full shroud over the PSU and the radiator mounted above it, it looks like a 240 would still fit.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 9, 2017)

I guess I'll enter for myself. I'm going off to college and leaving my current PC at home for my siblings and while building a totally new PC is always fun it adds more cost to something that already isn't cheap. 

My favorite thing about every spring, but this spring especially, is the feeling of freedom. It's always been nearly time to get out of school which is nice, but this year we _are_ the graduating class. It's crazy lol. My class is getting antsy and we're ready to go on to whatever's next. It's scary and exciting at the same time. Not really sure how to explain it but that's my favorite part of spring.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 9, 2017)

The case/Mouse/CPU AIO cooler arrived today
Huge thanks to @sneekypeet for his generous donation to the effort 


Spoiler: ENJOY!


















Size comparison for reference (4"  razor knife)





Nice front bezel based Air filters 




A shot of the Tempered glass Side panel (Magnetic connections as well as Brass screws)




Heres a Shot of the "Raidmax" emblem in Reverse Mirror image,nice touch





Modular Mouse, with customization options. Sweet case too 





Kraken 42 LED CPU cooler, for that touch of Sexiness, in an already sexy build.






 This oughtta make for One sweet ass PC folks. Juts wanted to say Great Job once again!


----------



## Deelron (May 9, 2017)

Add me also please *crunch crunch*

Edit: I'm the worst

Name Deelron

For: My self and internal family

Favorite thing about spring: when it actually arrives for more then 2 days on a row.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 9, 2017)

Deelron said:


> Add me also please *crunch crunch*


*
- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to March 1st, 2017
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address
- Post in this thread with the following:

TPU name
Opt in for the Spring 2017 PC and who you are entering for*
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need

Optional- Share a favorite thing about Spring OR potluck- post anything you like (within forum guidelines ofc).

Example:
@Norton**
*not entering (just an example)
*In for Spring PC for my Mom- she needs a new one since hers is 10 yrs old*

*Spring time favorite- burgers and dogs on the grill 

Winner(s) will be selected between May 18th and May 19th, 2017*


----------



## OneMoar (May 9, 2017)

a extra entry if you are batman im batman btw


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 9, 2017)

for those who might be curious, I was genuinely impressed with the quality of that Case. TBH, i never gave much credit to Raidmax (not based on fact), but rather what ive seen in the 2x2" pic's on newegg, etc. Glass panel was nicely cut, good thumb screws,with magnetic pads to hold the glass panel without the screws, but most of all, the spacious interior was what impressed me most, good back panel room for cable routing, I look forward to building in that puppy. 8/10 bananas

i love how they took the time to put the reversed mirror image of their logo on the bottom front of the bezel, so it casts a blue logo when powered on like in the image below.






thats the same spot as in this pic here



Norton said:


> Also keep a watch out for something special for our TPU crunching/folding Teams starting around the time we draw the winner






Spoiler: cool mirror image logo cut out.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2017)

*Winner(s) will be selected between May 18th and May 19th, 2017

Still time to get your name on the list folks!

Keep a watch on this thread for posts/pics of the build in progress 
*


Spoiler



Also keep a watch out for something special for our TPU crunching/folding Teams starting around the time we draw the winner


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2017)

Bumping the goodness with a face bump


----------



## yotano211 (May 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bumping the goodness with a face bump


That is not a face bump, more of a swore face OUCH!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2017)

I think its a set up...that box seems a bit too convenient.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2017)

I don't know if any of you are familiar  with the mouse being offered up in this giveaway, but I recommend you google it if you care to.  Both the sensor and the switches (Omron)  Are removable just like the key caps on a mechanical keyboard. You just pop them out with a little puller and put in new ones when they get worn out .  A really impressively  designed mouse . morpha  x  by epicgear.  I've never heard of it until looking into it, impressive


----------



## yotano211 (May 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think its a set up...that box seems a bit too convenient.


ahaha, the box might be a little too convenient but not the floor.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I don't know if any of you are familiar  with the mouse being offered up in this giveaway, but I recommend you google it if you care to.  Both the sensor and the switches (Omron)  Are removable just like the key caps on a mechanical keyboard. You just pop them out with a little puller and put in new ones when they get worn out .  A really impressively  designed mouse . morpha  x  by epicgear.  I've never heard of it until looking into it, impressive



The switches have a different feel (actuation force), and the sensors are optical on one and laser with the other cartridge. Figured it was best for a giveaway, that way the user can configure it to their liking


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> The switches have a different feel (actuation force), and the sensors are optical on one and laser with the other cartridge. Figured it was best for a giveaway, that way the user can configure it to their liking



 When I opened the case I didn't really notice the mouses brand at least I wasn't familiar with it. But I opened it and took the picture for this thread and as i was doing it , I thought to myself what are all these extra parts for? Then I started to look into the mouse online and holy smokes. Not only does it have customizable weights , but the ability to remove the laser sensor which is 8200 dpi, and replace it with a 12000 dpi optical sensor.and not only does it have Omron switches, but they have three different force factors of switches all of which can be removed in a  hot-swappable type manner . I havent actually removed the mouse and held it in my hand, but from what I've read online and the videos I've watched it's an impressive device, not to mention it could quite possibly be the last mouse  a person ever bought since the parts that tend to break can all be replaced

Very very nice donation


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's an impressive device, not to mention it could quite possibly be the last mouse a person ever bought



Similar can be said for the Das X40 keyboard that @manofthem donated:






*Great build here folks!!!*


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2017)

this is gonna be one seriously kickass setup
good luck and thanks to everybody that keeps this thread rolling
Deen would be floored


----------



## jaggerwild (May 11, 2017)

Not entering as I may soon have a job. I had a Heart Attach on May 1st drove myself to the hospital. Doctor said I wouldn't have made it had I not driven myself there, I flat lined three times with 100% blockage in my left artery. Anyway back to clean good living, watching everything I eat. Side note got called for a job to my local casino, they know me and I started slots with them so we shall see.........


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2017)

Holy crap @jaggerwild !!!!!!!! Glad your okay man! 

Good luck on the job and we'll have our fingers crossed.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 11, 2017)

Not my time yet, I certainly did not deserve a reprieve.......................But am thank full!!!


----------



## JATownes (May 11, 2017)

Bump, just to show some thanks that @jaggerwild is still with us!  

JAT


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 12, 2017)

the picture situation on TPU is not great, i dont know why it is SO picky, they are ALL from the same site, same everything, but some it rejected...well, atleast You can see some of it. Sorry for the breathing in the Video.



Spoiler: PC is Under Way!!





























I might try to Put the rad betwen the front Bezel , and the front of the Case, so it isnt visible....to be continued.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2017)

Looks awesome! 

Nice job @jboydgolfer


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Nice job @jboydgolfer



i wish all of the pics had uploaded properly , but Damn TPU is not great with Pics.

i will comtinue to attempt to perfect the build by trying to move the Rad to behind the front bezel, and some cable cleaning up, but it is entirely physically built, it just needs software, which i wont have the time to tackle until likely monday or tuesday

*The real thanks goes to those who donated the components, without them none of this would be possible

*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> the picture situation on TPU is not great, i dont know why it is SO picky, they are ALL from the same site, same everything, but some it rejected


Too big? 2 MB limit


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Too big? 2 MB limit



nope, its just the img situation( for me )...it does that some times, i cant offer a reason. all i know is 30% of the time, my  pics end up DOA, even though i know how to link them properly, ive been doing it for years..No matter, theres enough of them to give a good idea.


----------



## Caring1 (May 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> ...i will comtinue to attempt to perfect the build by trying to move the Rad to behind the front bezel, and some cable cleaning up, but it is entirely physically built, it just needs software, which i wont have the time to tackle until likely monday or tuesday
> 
> *The real thanks goes to those who donated the components, without them none of this would be possible
> 
> *


Will the radiator fit at the top with a fan on it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 12, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Will the radiator fit at the top with a fan on it?



Most definitely it should,  i'm going to certainly move it or at least position it more inconspicuously when i next work on it.

edit:
i think im going to Yank that Blue LED fan btw (or move it) it is SO bright, it takes away from the understated Glow of the Badges on the case, as well as the NZXT Kraken Pump Block.....IMO it takes away from the overall look. 
Opinions??


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> edit:
> i think im going to *Yank that Blue LED fan* btw (or move it) it is SO bright, it takes away from the understated Glow of the Badges on the case, as well as the NZXT Kraken Pump Block.....IMO it takes away from the overall look.
> Opinions??


It is a bit loud- let me know if you need a different one, I should have a few here somewhere


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 12, 2017)

i have a few, but i dont know if they are 140mm which is what the Blue one is,and the one with the Kraken as well iirc. I know i have some Phanteks fans, as well as Scythe, and maybe a corsair ....ill post if needed. 

thanks


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Most definitely it should,  i'm going to certainly move it or at least position it more inconspicuously when i next work on it.
> 
> edit:
> i think im going to Yank that Blue LED fan btw (or move it) it is SO bright, it takes away from the understated Glow of the Badges on the case, as well as the NZXT Kraken Pump Block.....IMO it takes away from the overall look.
> Opinions??



I've never personally been a fan of LED on cases. I thought it would be cool to have one with LEDs. Years back the case I had, Raidmax X-1, I had a couple of blue LED fans. For about the first 30 minutes it was really cool to look at. The next 300 hours it really sucked, too damn bright. I replaced the fans after about 2 weeks. I haven't really touched any LED since then.

I'd personally say take it out. It overpowers the overall nice, clean look of everything else.


----------



## biffzinker (May 12, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Years back the case I had, Raidmax X-1, I had a couple of blue LED fans. For about the first 30 minutes it was really cool to look at. The next 300 hours it really sucked, too damn bright.


The small LED stripe Phantek put on the bottom front is far as I'll go with any LED bling on or in my case.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2017)

*This PC will have an owner by this time next week.... Could it be YOU?*

*Maybe but you need to enter first (see link below):*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...in-op-for-details.202061/page-97#post-3651242

*TGIF everybody!!! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

Good Morning Folks!

Im goign to Remove that Blue fan today, and also do my best to re position the Rad in a less conspicuous position. also im going to see if i can get working on the software side of things.

i hope You all have a great weekend, And a happy Mothers Day.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2017)

not in for the PC. I already won a i7 3930k system from this team (which I donated back a year later as a prize), giving someone else a chance.

My favorite thing about spring is racing. Currently don't have a car (sold the Vette last Oct.), but will have a car to drive in the next week or two.

Some videos-

me in my 300 hp '92 Vette racing a 500 hp 2010 Camaro-









supercharged Tundra putting in work-









purpose built Opel doing time trial laps-
inside car- 







outside car- 








our local DK(drift king) (fast foward to 8 min 10 secs into video)- 








more videos- https://www.youtube.com/user/chevymudder/videos


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

I could mount the rad in the front here as shown in the pics, but id lose the dust filter ...the top is too narrow for the rad, and it looks shitty with it mounted fan first then the ran(top).  Eathetically this looks the best imo, but as mentioned loses dust filter, unless i cut the filter in half, and mount it under the rad.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2017)

How about in the back where the blue fan was?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> How about in the back where the blue fan was?



 It would work there, the only reason I didn't choose that was because it gets really cluttered between the motherboard aesthetic heatsink things for the power phases, and the rad+140mm fan...i could do it, but it looks real cluttered & i figured clean was better. The winner can always move if they so desire. I was just trying to get it to look as good as I could. It's a shame they didn't add another 2 mm to the top of the case because the rad+fan could've slid right in up there and you would've never known it was there aside from the tubing.

 As far as the physical build I've got it completed I'm just going to move on towards the software now

the damn gigabyte website is SO slow , i just want to get the Ethernet driver before i switch PCs to start installing Sofftware.

 I replaced the 12 billion candle power LED light fan with a corsair 140 mm that I had.... installing operating system now. The only sounds the system makes is a very quiet humm 

I got a bsod @ 98% complete windows install?? Ill take a shot with my phone if it does it again. Weird

Posting with the Giveaway PC right now


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!

more games have been added by a generous TPU member
- Railroad Tycoon 3
- Saints Row 2
- Race 07
- RACE: The WTCC Game + Caterham Expansion


There's still time to get your name in:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...in-op-for-details.202061/page-97#post-3651242

*


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2017)

Up!!, among the threads of promised Intel future CPU's & their heavily speculated performance expectations,


----------



## pantherx12 (May 14, 2017)

Want to say rest in peace to Kreij and als0 Mark (mk mods)  you'll both be missed.


----------



## OneMoar (May 15, 2017)

I see no reason not to chop the filter


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I see no reason not to chop the filter


retlif eht pohc ot ton nosaer on ees i
Lol
Ill likely just include it in the stuff going to the winner
Have a good night


----------



## OneMoar (May 15, 2017)

thgin doog  a evdh


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2017)

Bumping this up on a rainy Monday morning....

*3 days to go!*


----------



## insane 360 (May 15, 2017)

I'm in and Want Kreij USA PC

Cancer has shown its head in my family history (something i'm sure i'll be on the watch for in my future) both my father and grandfather have passed (59 and 62 respectively)  and they both touched my life dearly.  if it wasn't for my father i wouldn't be in a network admin position or have a passion for IT in general, he got me into golfing, and to love God and life.  Cancer has taken a number of people in my life.

these giveaways are amazing show of support and why i've really enjoyed the community here on TPU, cheers all


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

Sneak peek of the replaced Fan, and re-positioned Rad. All you can really hear is the cars occasionally driving by since my windows were open 
my instinct is to wrap some electrical tape around the ends of the 24Pin & PCI-E power cables to cover up those "rainbow sprinkle" themed wires  TBH, its literally the nicest PSU ive ever worked with.10/10 bananas


Spoiler: Pic..Sexy Pics...
































its much quieter with the Glass side panel on


----------



## JATownes (May 16, 2017)

To the TOP for a little exposure.


----------



## laszlo (May 16, 2017)

not in but want to wish good luck to all who opt in !

i'm impressed again by the generosity of all who made these events possible and keep Kreij's spirit alive! 

my best wishes to all of you!!

being a member of this community is much appreciated & valued!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2017)

time is running out bump.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2017)

*Bump it up- you can enter up until the point that I declare entries closed, which will likely be 8pm (Eastern US) tomorrow night *

Drawing to commence soon afterwards.

*How to enter:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...in-op-for-details.202061/page-97#post-3651242

Available to all TPU members that meet the requirements in the giveaway announcement. Giveaway PC is 100% free to the winner and can be used however they want. That said, all of the Kreij Memorial giveaways PC's are spec'd and built to be effective gaming, crunching, and folding machines (100% optional if you choose to crunch and/or fold with it for our TPU Teams)


----------



## fritoking (May 17, 2017)

Good luck to all !


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2017)

I hope it goes to a good home


----------



## fritoking (May 17, 2017)

If I happen to have the good fortune I will set it up to crunch....but will need assistance


----------



## yotano211 (May 17, 2017)

I want to enter for a friend who only has 1 4 year old PC for 5 boys, all teenagers. Its a mad house and I love them all. I have more fun there in 1 day than at my sister's house in 1 week.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2017)

I am not in but ill crank her up for the cause, im retiring the 8350 bar compos though because it's getting old and I want it to last a while, shouldn't be too long before i get another pc to crunch with 24/7 .


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2017)

*24 hours to go*, will post a last call for entries late afternoon tomorrow- good luck to all of those who entered!

If you're crunching and/or folding for our TPU Teams then please join us for the *TechPowerUp Kreij Memorial 2017 Crunching Challenge*:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/
Help us to continue to assist in research for cures for cancer and other terrible diseases!


----------



## JATownes (May 18, 2017)

Last day bump for a little exposure.


----------



## insane 360 (May 18, 2017)

@insane 360 

Forgot to post my name in the other post.

thanks again all!  amazing group of guys



insane 360 said:


> I'm in and Want Kreij USA PC
> 
> Cancer has shown its head in my family history (something i'm sure i'll be on the watch for in my future) both my father and grandfather have passed (59 and 62 respectively)  and they both touched my life dearly.  if it wasn't for my father i wouldn't be in a network admin position or have a passion for IT in general, he got me into golfing, and to love God and life.  Cancer has taken a number of people in my life.
> 
> these giveaways are amazing show of support and why i've really enjoyed the community here on TPU, cheers all


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 18, 2017)

Grrr....TPU hasn't been notifying me of updates/new posts on this topic the past few days so I've forgotten to keep up with it.

@jboydgolfer The build looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> The build looks awesome. Nice work.



thank You. i appreciate Your kind Words.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2017)

*LAST CALL!!!*

You now have *3 hrs* to get your name in for a chance at the PC- closing time will 8PM (Eastern)

Will check the thread and post the list of of those who entered shortly thereafter- will allow approximately 1 hr just in case I missed anyone and complete the drawing around 9:30PM

*Good luck All and thanks to all of the members supporting these projects!*


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

*Closing time!*

*Here's the list of entries I have:*
@OneMoar
@stevorob
@fritoking
@Mussels
@DannibusX
@jboydgolfer
@Bow
@JATownes
@neatfeatguy
@jmcslob
@stinger608
@4x4n
@bubbleawsome
@Deelron
@insane 360
@yotano211

Please let me know ASAP if I missed anyone- *Winner be announced in approximately 90 minutes

EDIT- There may be a slight delay.... just got called out for an alarm *


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2017)

Good Luck to You all.


----------



## stevorob (May 19, 2017)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## OneMoar (May 19, 2017)

good luck: now lets kick this pig


----------



## fritoking (May 19, 2017)

Good luck to all and thanks to TPU community!


----------



## JATownes (May 19, 2017)

Good luck! Amazing community here... it's uplifting to see this community come together for a great cause.  

To Dean!


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 19, 2017)

Good luck everyone and crunch on!


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

Apologies for the delay- just got back from an alarm call 
*
And the winner is......

*


Spoiler: Kreij Memorial 2017 PC winner



@jmcslob 



*

Congrats!!! *

You have *48 hrs* to respond to my PM otherwise we will have to draw another name


----------



## JATownes (May 19, 2017)

Congrats!!!! 



Spoiler



@jmcslob!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 19, 2017)

Congrats man!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 19, 2017)

Wow!
Absolutely floored..
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Hugis (May 19, 2017)

congrats @jmcslob


----------



## Countryside (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations !


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Duality92 (May 19, 2017)

Does the system have a keyboard and mouse? If not, I'll take care of that.

edit : wow I'm late.

I'll just PM Norton and see if this is possible


----------



## stevorob (May 19, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Wow!
> Absolutely floored..
> Thank you everyone.



Congrats!


----------



## OneMoar (May 19, 2017)

congrats! most excellent setup here jmcslob


----------



## Bow (May 19, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> Does the system have a keyboard and mouse? If not, I'll take care of that.
> 
> edit : wow I'm late.
> 
> I'll just PM Norton and see if this is possible


We have both. but thanks regardless


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2017)

rolled the lawn mower over and dislocated my shoulder today
UP!


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 25, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> rolled the lawn mower over and dislocated my shoulder today
> UP!


Hope you're doing ok man. Sounds like fun.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

I have the shipping label, i just have to get the pc ready for shipping(pack it with news paper etc to avoid movement of components durng transit) and schedule a pickup. Im shooting for tomorrow.

its overnight shipping! thanks to @yotano211   VERY generous. thank you.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 25, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> rolled the lawn mower over and dislocated my shoulder today
> UP!



Oh yes....the infamous dislocation of a shoulder. It is a bitch of an injury. Even with physical therapy (unless you did enough damage you require surgery), my shoulder still slides out if I throw something too hard (ended my baseball life at age 16, I pitched and threw 90mph. If I now throw over 60mph my shoulder slides out) or if I pick up too much weight at just the right (or wrong, depending on how you want to look at it) angle she slides out.

To those that haven't dislocated a shoulder, the best way I can describe the pain would be for a guy getting kicked in the nuts and that dull, painful lingering pain right after the initial shock....that's the pain you feel in your shoulder until it's put back in place. Sucks you dislocated it, hope all is well.

You should probably get a roll cage installed on your riding mower. If by some chance it was a walk behind mower you did this with, you should probably just not mow ever again.


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Oh yes....the infamous dislocation of a shoulder. It is a bitch of an injury. Even with physical therapy (unless you did enough damage you require surgery), my shoulder still slides out if I throw something too hard (ended my baseball life at age 16, I pitched and threw 90mph. If I now throw over 60mph my shoulder slides out) or if I pick up too much weight at just the right (or wrong, depending on how you want to look at it) angle she slides out.
> 
> To those that haven't dislocated a shoulder, the best way I can describe the pain would be for a guy getting kicked in the nuts and that dull, painful lingering pain right after the initial shock....that's the pain you feel in your shoulder until it's put back in place. Sucks you dislocated it, hope all is well.
> 
> You should probably get a roll cage installed on your riding mower. If by some chance it was a walk behind mower you did this with, you should probably just not mow ever again.


I just re-located it picked the mower back up and keept on mowing it was like one of those slow motion train derailments

completely my fault I was spaced and didn't shift my weight to the uphill side going across a 22 degree grade I mow that section of lawn every week without incident until today


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

Fedex is picking up the pc in the next 3 hours, then its on its way to @jmcslob 

When you open it, youll find the mouse & extra psu cables + air filter.

*edit*
Just picked up! @ 3:40 EST. in massachusetts


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 26, 2017)

It's here...
It's awesome..
It's pretty..
downloading some stuff now...
been up for 24 hours so i'm gonna take a nap...
but here's a screen shot
put my old (non HDR) 4K  55" in my room with this...
not sure i can dim it enough to be practical...lol

Thank you everyone!
You guys are awesome!
I have more I really wanna say but I'm very tired and I wanna get it right...
Btw...my eyes literally can't tell the difference between 1440 and 4k at all... Not even from 3' away...


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2017)

happy you like it


jmcslob said:


> It's here...
> It's awesome..
> It's pretty..
> downloading some stuff now...
> ...


----------



## yotano211 (May 26, 2017)

Woohoo for overnight shipping


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> Woohoo for overnight shipping



 You ain't lying. My wife was like holy $hit someone paid for that thing to be overnight shipped ?! She works in a distribution company that sometimes has to rush orders to other large companies ,and She had to ship a  package overnight & it was an additional $200 cost

 Thank you again for your help

its crazy because Fedex picked up that PC yesterday @ this time(5pm'ish), and he Winner got it by lunch time, sooner im assuming, which means it took close to 14 hours to get to His state, its a 12 hours trip from me to his state line, nevermind his home.

_*A huge thanks to everyone who made this giveaway possible through donations & Support in all forms. I can factually say that there is no other site with such a fantastic & generous community. I look forward to the next one, all the best @jmcslob i hope it Serves You well.*_



in memory of:
Dean (Kreij)


----------



## OneMoar (May 27, 2017)

mega update: latest scope shows No visible tumor MRI next week
fingers crossed


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> It's here...
> It's awesome..
> It's pretty..
> downloading some stuff now...
> ...



Wow, that's awesome, already up. And running. That was some epic shipping!

I'll get the keyboard shipped out as soon as I can...its been a crazy week


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2017)

I'm being 100% honest when I say this is the best pic I've ever had.
I really appreciate all the donations and the time to build it and the super fast shipping.
I can't tell you all how absolutely uplifting this is for me.
@jboydgolfer 
Nice friggin work Buddy!...nice
Again thank you everyone.

I like that you are doing good in the name of someone who was truly a good person...
I miss his whacky humor..
I didn't know him like a lot of you did..I wish I had.
I miss his articles..his random contests... Seeing the monkey...his love of meat and beer....

You guys are really doing good here...
I think he'd appreciate all of it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2017)

tumor greatly reduced, but shes still gotta have surgery


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> tumor greatly reduced,



Glad to hear, best wishes


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 11, 2017)

Waking up the thread....


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2017)

*June 10th marked 3 years since Dean passed away* 

*Rest in peace bud.....*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2017)

surgery today at 12:15 est 

I may not be around as much gotta pickup a second job to help her deal with the lack of income


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> surgery today at 12:15 est
> 
> I may not be around as much gotta pickup a second job to help her deal with the lack of income


I hope it all goes well


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2017)

out of surgery: managed to dodge having a permanent colostomy so begins the long long road


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 22, 2017)

OneMoar, I just added another $20 to the go fund me page. I hope it helps out a little. Tell her to ~never~ stop fighting back. My wife is a four-time cancer survivor.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> OneMoar, I just added another $20 to the go fund me page. I hope it helps out a little. Tell her to ~never~ stop fighting back. My wife is a four-time cancer survivor.


thanks buckets it will cover gas to get back and forth to the hospikill


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 22, 2017)

Wish I could do more


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Wish I could do more


non sense you are the first person to donate in over 6 months \

I said before I won't go around begging for donations


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2017)

Best wishes for your Mom's recovery @OneMoar This is the reason why we crunch and fold, helping to find cures for these terrible diseases

*Fuck you Cancer!!!*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> Best wishes for your Mom's recovery @OneMoar This is the reason why we crunch and fold, helping to find cures can be found for these terrible diseases
> 
> *Fuck you Cancer!!!*


if my power bill wasn't higher then the painkillers they have her on i would 24/7


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> if my power bill wasn't higher then the painkillers they have her on i would 24/7



Oh man, we all certainly understand your position brother!!!!!!!! We will crunch for ya man!!!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2017)

between the shop and the barns and various farm related things
its 300 bucks a month when I manage to pay it on time if not it rolls over and they charge a extra 50 for a late payment .... fml

I have even put solar panels in to reduce the load ....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2017)

I spent some time with a friend of ours over the weekend.  He's having a hard time right now with cancer and it isn't looking good for him.  The other day I went over and just sat with him and watched some tv, which let his wife have a bit of a break.  It was nice to be together but it really was sad to see, as it always is when cancer takes a hold of someone. 

Sorry to hear about your troubles @OneMoar, it really sucks that cancer is so strong and never gives up.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 28, 2017)

update: shes home slowly recovery stuck with the lilostoma for 2 to 4 months


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> non sense you are the first person to donate in over 6 months \
> 
> I said before I won't go around begging for donations


Respectfully i missed that post and would have helped ,but didn't know ,but I understand your sentiment regarding it ,but consider a signature


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 29, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Respectfully i missed that post and would have helped ,but didn't know ,but I understand your sentiment regarding it ,but consider a signature


you misunderstood  I was telling him he didn't need to 'do more' and it is in my sig 
I see a lot of gofundmes where people run around spamming the link and begging for donations and playing up the issue that just leaves a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> you misunderstood  I was telling him he didn't need to 'do more' and it is in my sig
> I see a lot of gofundmes where people run around spamming the link and begging for donations and playing up the issue that just leaves a bad taste in my mouth


Oh right sorry I missed it because im on mobile all the time.
It doesn't show them


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 29, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> update: shes home slowly recovery stuck with the lilostoma for 2 to 4 months



Still, that is great news man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 1, 2017)

back in the hospital tonight: minor infection at the incision site ... sigh


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2017)

home again iv antibiotics


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2017)

Thread bump for new project- details soon


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 10, 2017)

I like potatoes also double-up!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> Thread bump for *nude* project- details soon



Fixed! 


Sorry....my mind is kind of in the gutter at the moment and I couldn't resist.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 11, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Fixed!
> 
> 
> Sorry....my mind is kind of in the gutter at the moment and I couldn't resist.




Oh God no, we don't want to see @Norton nude.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 11, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Oh God no, we don't want to see @Norton nude.


Just because you've seen it and don't want to share!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 11, 2017)

mods are asleep send nudes .....


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2017)

Since we have some idle minds posting in here  I'm going to open up the latest project....

Welcome to the *Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build!*

We have a number of items lined up to put together a nice HTPC giveaway build.

*Here's what we have so far:*

*Motherboard*-* Asus A558M-E* (AMD A55 socket FM2) donated by TPU members
*CPU*- *AMD A10-7850k APU* donated by TPU members
*Ram*- *Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit* donated by @jmcslob
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton

*What we need:
- HTPC case- pending 
- PSU- pending
- cooler
- Storage HDD
- operating system *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
*- keyboard and mouse
- accessories, games, utilities, misc*

*Post in to show your support and lend a hand towards completing this build- thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Fixed!


Oh, do we have an In Win S/X/D-Frame in the future?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hmmmm... I have something HTPC specific that would go along great with an HTPC build.... Just a little side gadget..
Am I mailing to the same place??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 11, 2017)

@Norton i have sent you a windows 10 key


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Hmmmm... I have something HTPC specific that would go along great with an HTPC build.... Just a little side gadget..
> Am I mailing to the same place??


You can send it over my way- I'll be doing this build 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Norton i have sent you a windows 10 key


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Amazon Prime day today - if I had a few bucks to spare (and had a Prime membership....I hate being broke) I wouldn't be against putting it towards a keyboard or mouse. Here are a few I came across:

Razer Naga Chroma mouse
Razer Naga MOBA mouse
Corsair GLAIVE mouse
HyperX Mechanical keyboard
MechanicalEagle Z-77 keyboard

I'm sure there are more to find, but I got tired of clicking through all the pages. Some of these items haven't "officially" become available as part of the Amazon Prime sale going on today yet; take the Mechanical Eagle keyboard, it says the item becomes available to the Prime Day at 2:10pm - just keep this in mind as you look at items. So if someone is looking for something for themselves or even want to contribute here, you can check things out on Amazon.

Also, some of these deals end soon. You'll just have to browse and see what you can find and hopefully you get a good deal.

Here's a direct link for Computers & Accessories listed on the Amazon Prime Day.

Best I can offer is a $5 gift card to Amazon.com should someone wish to apply it towards a purchase to this build, just let me know via PM should someone be interested in applying it to something for the build.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2017)

*Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build!*

*UPDATE- we have a few items added to the build 

Motherboard*-* Asus A558M-E* (AMD A55 socket FM2) donated by TPU members
*CPU*- *AMD A10-7850k APU* donated by TPU members
*Ram*- *Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit* donated by @jmcslob
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
HTPC case- pending
PSU- pending*

*We still need a few more items...
- cooler- pending
- Storage HDD- pending 
- keyboard and mouse- pending
- accessories, games, utilities, misc


Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! 

 *


----------



## JATownes (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm in for storage.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a brand new Corsair CX430  or I can kick you $20


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2017)

JATownes said:


> I'm in for storage.






Jetster said:


> I have a brand new Corsair CX430  or I can kick you $20


 PM incoming shortly


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 20, 2017)

Bumps for checking on how things are going here.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Bumps for checking on how things are going here.


Update this evening...

Sorry folks, lots of "fun" at work over the last week or two


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2017)

no bump in over a week
UNACCEPTABLE UP I SAY UP UP UP


----------



## bogmali (Aug 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> PM incoming shortly




@Norton I have the case covered......PM incoming


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2017)

bogmali said:


> @Norton I have the case covered......PM incoming




Apologies for the extended delay everyone  Will check on the current status of parts and get an update posted asap


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2017)

Dayum, looks like everything is covered! If anything falls through, you know where to find me for donations!


----------



## JATownes (Aug 10, 2017)

Storage is on the way tomorrow morning @Norton.  Totally forgot to get it sent your way, until I just saw this update.  My bad guys, just been busy.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2017)

*Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build!*

*UPDATE- Here's what we have so far for the build

Motherboard*-* Asus A558M-E* (AMD A55 socket FM2) donated by TPU members
*CPU*- *AMD A10-7850k APU* donated by TPU members
*Ram*- *Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit* donated by @jmcslob
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*HDD- 1TB WD Black HDD donated by @JATownes 
GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*HTPC case- Fractal Define Mini C- donated by @bogmali 
PSU- Corsair CX430- donated by @Jetster *

*We still need a few more items...
- cooler- pending
- keyboard and mouse- pending
- accessories, games, utilities, misc


Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! 

 *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2017)

Very awesome build coming together!!!

Bump this up once again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 13, 2017)

wow , this one slipped right under the radar.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2017)

*Apologies for the slow progress updates.... Summer has been busier than expected! 

Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build!*

*UPDATE (nearly complete)- Here's what we have so far for the build

Motherboard*-* Asus A558M-E* (AMD A55 socket FM2) donated by TPU members
*CPU*- *AMD A10-7850k APU* donated by TPU members
*Cooler- Scythe mugen 5 donated by @sneekypeet 
Ram*- *Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit* donated by @jmcslob
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*HDD- 1TB WD Black HDD *donated by @JATownes
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*HTPC case- Fractal Define Mini C- *donated by @bogmali
*PSU- Corsair CX430- *donated by @Jetster
*Keyboard- Bloody B820R Keyboard donated by @sneekypeet 
Mouse- Bloody AL90 Mouse donated by @sneekypeet 

We could still use a few more items...
- external DVD or BluRay drive
- games
- utility software (backup, etc..)*

** Next steps:
- complete parts list/receive all of the parts
- build and test it
- conduct the giveaway and ship it out

STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS!!!



Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! 

 *


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, but the keyboard, mouse and cooler are finally on the way!


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry for the delay, but the keyboard, mouse and cooler are finally on the way!


Thanks bud! 
The external drive has been donated by @hckngrtfakt 

We good use a few games and/or utilities but other than that the build specs are nearly complete!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2017)

up to the top for this epic thread!


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't have any of the hardware stuff, but I will throw in a copy of Killing Floor 2. 

Plus anything in this thread, if the winner (or anyone else) is interested. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crunchers-games-givaway.234951/


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I don't have any of the hardware stuff, but I will throw in a copy of Killing Floor 2.



Additionally- @HammerON has contributed a Steam gift card for the build 

We look to be all set on most/all of the items for the build- will update the build list this evening


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2017)

*Final Build Specs.....*

*Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build!*

*Here's the specs, most of the parts are here or on the way

Motherboard*-* Asus A558M-E* (AMD A55 socket FM2) donated by TPU members
*CPU*- *AMD A10-7850k APU* donated by TPU members
*Cooler- Scythe mugen 5 donated by @sneekypeet 
Ram*- *Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit* donated by @jmcslob
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*HDD- 1TB WD Black HDD *donated by @JATownes
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*HTPC case- Fractal Define Mini C- *donated by @bogmali
*PSU- Corsair CX430- *donated by @Jetster
*Keyboard- Bloody B820R Keyboard donated by @sneekypeet 
Mouse- Bloody AL90 Mouse donated by @sneekypeet 
External DVD drive- donated by @hckngrtfakt 
Games:
- $50 Steam gift card donated by @HammerON 
- Killing Floor 2 donated by @Papahyooie *

** Next steps:
- get the rest of the parts
- build and test it
- conduct the giveaway and ship it out

STAY TUNED FOR THE BUILD AND HOW TO ENTER TO WIN!!!



Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! 

*


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2017)

*Final Build Specs..... Sorry I lied! 

I've decided to turn this build UP a bit and it will now feature a Ryzen cpu, AM4 motherboard, and DDR4 ram 

*

*Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build (Ryzen updated)!*

*Here's the NEW specs, most of the parts are here or on the way*

*Motherboard- Asrock B350 mATX board  donated by @Norton 
CPU- AMD Ryzen 3 1200 donated by @Norton 
Cooler- Scythe mugen 5 donated by @sneekypeet 
Ram- GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 3000 2x8GB kit donated by @sneekypeet and @Norton
SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*HDD- 1TB WD Black HDD *donated by @JATownes
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*HTPC case- Fractal Define Mini C- *donated by @bogmali
*PSU- Corsair CX430- *donated by @Jetster
*Keyboard- Bloody B820R Keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
*Mouse- Bloody AL90 Mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
*External DVD drive- *donated by @hckngrtfakt
*Games:
- $50 Steam gift card *donated by @HammerON
*- Killing Floor 2 *donated by @Papahyooie

** Next steps:
- get the rest of the parts
- build and test it
- conduct the giveaway and ship it out

STAY TUNED FOR THE BUILD AND HOW TO ENTER TO WIN!!!



Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! 

*


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 1, 2017)

@Norton I got shipping covered for this. I just found out about the build right now.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Final Build Specs..... Sorry I lied!
> 
> I've decided to turn this build UP a bit and it will now feature a Ryzen cpu, AM4 motherboard, and DDR4 ram
> 
> ...



WOW, Ryzen in the house  TPU rocks


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

We will be launching the giveaway this evening- keep an eye out for the details and how to enter to win this PC 

*AND.... The PC is not the only giveaway item!* We have a couple of additional items to add to the list!


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2017)

** watch this post for updates
GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.

Here's what we have for you!

Kreij Summer 2017 PC*
*Motherboard- Asrock AB350M mATX board  *donated by @Norton 
*CPU- AMD Ryzen 3 1200 *donated by @Norton 
*Cooler- Scythe mugen 5 *donated by @sneekypeet 
*Ram- GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 3000 2x8GB kit *donated by @sneekypeet and @Norton
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*HDD- 1TB WD Black HDD *donated by @JATownes
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*HTPC case- Fractal Define Mini C- *donated by @bogmali
*PSU- Corsair CX430- *donated by @Jetster
*Keyboard- Bloody B820R Keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
*Mouse- Bloody AL90 Mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
*External DVD drive- *donated by @hckngrtfakt
*Games:
- $50 Steam gift card *donated by @HammerON
*- Killing Floor 2 *donated by @Papahyooie

**Note*- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget the giveaway PC will be restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to. If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions.

*More Stuff!!!*
*Available to forum members worldwide* 
Gift 1-  $50 Steam gift card (or equivalent)* donated by @HammerON and a *Kingston UV400 480GB SSD* donated by @theonedub
*Gift 2-  APU Combo *donated by TPU forum members and @jmcslob
*- Asus A558M-E (AMD A55 socket FM2)
- AMD A10-7850k APU
- Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit *
*Note- unless prevented by regional restrictions
*


Want a chance? Here's how:

- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to June 1st, 2017
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address 
- Post in this thread with the following:

TPU name
Opt in for the Summer 2017 PC (US) and who you are entering for*
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
AND/OR
Opt in for a Summer 2017 Gift

Optional- Share a favorite Summer story or activity OR potluck- post anything you like (within forum guidelines ofc).

Example:
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for the Summer PC for my uncle- his burnt up when he used a $5 power supply he bought at the flea market 

Also in for:
APU combo

Favorite Summer activity- cookouts!


Winner(s) will be selected between September 21st and 22nd, 2017

Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## fritoking (Sep 8, 2017)

@fritoking
In for the PC for my daughter
Favorite summer activity is probably spending time at home on the lake and filling the smoker with great food

Also in for the combo.

Good luck to all and thank you to all


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2017)

Here's a quick pic of some of the parts


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 8, 2017)

in for the pc because somebody needs to get this party started 
also have a friend in need that will take it squees it and name it George


----------



## infrared (Sep 8, 2017)

I'll be crunching as normal, but I opt out of the giveaway.

Good luck everyone, and thanks to all the contributors and especially Norton!


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2017)

@T-Bob 
In for the Summer PC, for my uncle. He's been without a PC for a while now after a Cooler Master AIO decided to explode in the top of his case shorting out most everything. Or myself, if Irma wipes my house off the map

Good luck to all who enter! Also, thanks @Norton, and everyone who donated for keeping the Kreij memorial going


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

@jboydgolfer

Opt in for the Summer 2017 PC (US) for My nephew Stinkley(not his real name but he's on my bad side)....he has a optiplex that is getting long in the tooth
Opt in for a Summer 2017 Gift for my nephew as well. 

thanks for the opportunity, and GL to all

ty @Norton


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 9, 2017)

@neatfeatguy

In for the Summer PC for my niece. She's having a hard time adjusting to life after her parents (my older brother and his ex-fiance from many years back)  basically kicked her out of both their homes and my younger brother took her in. She's bad with money and really wanting a computer of her own and hasn't been able to find a way to save up money yet. If she finds a way into college in a couple years, a decent PC would be great for her to have.

Also in for Gift 1.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow, completely missed the new Giveaway! Outstanding continued effort @Norton and all those involved and contributing  

With everything already taken care of, I'm good to contribute $100 Paypal if you'll handle disbursement like we've done in past giveaways (break it up, keep it whole, etc at your discretion). Please opt me out for prizes, thank you


----------



## flmatter (Sep 9, 2017)

@flmatter  Would like to throw my name in the hat for the PC for my daughter, her laptop is almost dead.   Thanks for another awesome giveaway!!!   You guys rock!


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 9, 2017)

@Rehmanpa

In for the summer pc for my cousin. She wants to play Minecraft but the only computer she has is a 9 or 10 year old dell, brick laptop that runs windows xp (albeit I love xp, it is dated).

Also in for apu combo.

Thank you for being willing to run giveaways like this. It's not easy and not free, so thank you on behalf of all of us TPU users who enter.

Edit: favorite summer story was me on my dads 13' Boston whaler with my dad and him flipping me 10 feet in the air off the innertube.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 9, 2017)

Came around just to congrats both @Norton and the donaters and say good luck to anyone into the winning mix.


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2017)

I am not entering, my main PC is down, but I have parts coming for a new build. 

I would like to donate $20.00 paypal as part of the prize.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 9, 2017)

@stinger608 and entering for the @Kreij 2017 summer PC giveaway for my brother-in-law. He is currently trying to make do with an old HP that's about 8 years old.

I'll also enter for the giveaway prizes as well. If I win the combo, I'll be adding the necessary parts to complete a system for the brother-in-law. 

My very favorite part of summer is camping and fishing! And in this part of the country, it's pretty much over.  We are already waking up to temps in the lower 40's. 

I want to give huge thanks to @Norton and everyone donating for this amazing continuation to an awesome friend and fellow TPU member!!!! God speed @Kreij !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 9, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> We are already waking up to temps in the lower 40's.



 It's getting cold here too


----------



## Toothless (Sep 9, 2017)

@Toothless 

Opt'ing in for the kids that I'm living with as they're basically my family now. Also in for the combo as either desktop can go to them for school.

Favorite summer memory? Hmm... probably any summer where I get air conditioning. 

Thanks to all who donated parts! Making TPU the best family-like forums ever!


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2017)

theonedub said:


> Wow, completely missed the new Giveaway! Outstanding continued effort @Norton and all those involved and contributing
> 
> With everything already taken care of, I'm good to contribute $100 Paypal if you'll handle disbursement like we've done in past giveaways (break it up, keep it whole, etc at your discretion). Please opt me out for prizes, thank you






Bow said:


> I am not entering, my main PC is down, but I have parts coming for a new build.
> 
> I would like to donate $20.00 paypal as part of the prize.




PM's incoming guys! 

*Keep a watch for prize updates folks! *


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 10, 2017)

@lyndonguitar
Opt'ing in for the Summer 2017 Gifts

I don't live in the US(I live in the philippines) but If I did I'd opt in for the summer PC for my brother as well(his PC is a bit outdated now) and to personally see first hand a AMD/Ryzen build.

If possible I'm in for the APU combo as well, My father operates a computer rental with the same processor lineup and I figured it would be nice to add 1 more to it(after buying monitors and casing, etc)

Here we call it "computer shops", it is very popular here in our country cause a lot of people don't have money to buy their own PCs, subscribe to a decent ISP, or just have no Space for a desktop.
They mostly play online F2P games though so the computers don't need to be powerful, and APUs are enough

I remember Kreij, I was basically a lurker for many years before I signed up and I used to see his posts. I got familiar to him in way, just like to any frequent posters here in the forums. If my memory is correct we played for a short bit in Diablo 3 when it was pretty popular back then.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2017)

Update!

Gift #1 now includes a Kingston UV400 480GB SSD donated by @theonedub in addition to the $50 Steam gift card

Check your post and do an edit if you want to opt in for that rather than the APU combo


----------



## stevorob (Sep 11, 2017)

@stevorob 

Opting in for the PC
Opting in for the summer 2017 gifts.

My favorite summer activity?  Waiting for fall to arrive. 

Thanks to @Norton and the rest of the community for making these giveaways possible.


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 11, 2017)

Papahyooie
Opt in for the Summer 2017 PC (US) for my cousin. When we were younger, we would play games together for days at a time. Many years ago, he got involved with some bad people and ended up becoming addicted to drugs. We had a big falling out over it, and didn't speak for a few years. He recently got clean after having two little daughters. We are speaking again, and I'm very proud of him, as he will be celebrating two years clean soon. It's been two years, but for a long time I was very wary and skeptical, because he'd been "clean" several times before and it always burned me when I'd let him back in, and end up getting hurt when he went back to the drugs. Anyway, two years clean, he's held a good job, we are on good terms now, and I've introduced him to PC gaming (we usually played consoles together before.) I built him a PC out of scavenged parts, but he could definitely use an upgrade. Back in our xbox days, he was easily good enough to have gone professional as a gamer. He's picked up the mouse/keyboard pretty well. Anyway, long story, but that's who I'm entering for. 


AND
Opt in for the APU combo, for the same person/reason.

Favorite summer activity? Gotta be the fireworks and festivities on 4th of July in the good old USA. Nothing says America like grilled flesh and high explosives! Also, motorcycle riding. I usually end up riding more towards the end of summer and early fall, as summers are pretty hot and humid in Arkansas. So it's just about prime time to go on a nice long ride through the mountains. I haven't gotten a good chance to this summer, so I vow to set aside some time for wind therapy in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks for the generosity guys!

@Norton should I send a key for my game contribution to you? Or just wait and send it to the winner?


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2017)

@peche
in for:



> *Gift 1- $50 Steam gift card *(or equivalent) donated by @HammerON
> * and a Kingston UV400 480GB SSD donated by* @theonedub
> *Gift 2- APU Combo donated by* TPU forum members and @jmcslob
> - Asus A558M-E (AMD A55 socket FM2)
> ...


Mostly for SSD !


Will be crunching as usual with all my farm!
Favorite summer activity: MTB and night scapes to take some ramdom pics at night, mostly stars, constelations and milky way, i hang out always with camera and other stuff to lay around, specially at lonely places, i like peace a lot,

APU combo will be set up as crunching machine for my little farm!


Regards,


----------



## insane 360 (Sep 11, 2017)

@insane 360
*Opt in for the Summer 2017 PC (US) in for my family PC*
*
also in for gift 1 as the ssd would be awesome

thanks to all in this thread you guys are awesome!  btw i'm getting ready to have twins (this will be baby 4 and baby5) and our family is thrilled!  *


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 11, 2017)

insane 360 said:


> @insane 360
> *Opt in for the Summer 2017 PC (US) in for my family PC
> 
> also in for gift 1 as the ssd would be awesome
> ...


5 kids!!!, and I thought 1 was a hand full. No more kids for me.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2017)

And here are pics of the rest of the parts (minus the mouse and keyboard) 

*PSU, cooler, SSD, and HDD*






*and the GPU**
*file photo





*Note there are some minor updates (software mostly)- stay tuned for updates


----------



## Xpect (Sep 12, 2017)

Too bad I am not eligible to enter, since I really want something like the APU combo and can't afford it. 
But honestly, I saw this thread before and I really love the idea and the cause you are supporting. Keep it up, guys.


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 12, 2017)

That Scythe Mugen 5 is a great cooler. Have one on my R7 1700x and it stays cool and quiet under load.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 13, 2017)

Xpect said:


> Too bad I am not eligible to enter, since I really want something like the APU combo and can't afford it.
> But honestly, I saw this thread before and I really love the idea and the cause you are supporting. Keep it up, guys.



Here's a clip from @Norton post about what is available for members.

*More Stuff!!!*
*Available to forum members worldwide* 
Gift 1- $50 Steam gift card (or equivalent)* donated by @HammerON and a *Kingston UV400 480GB SSD* donated by @theonedub
*Gift 2- APU Combo *donated by TPU forum members and @jmcslob
*- Asus A558M-E (AMD A55 socket FM2)
- AMD A10-7850k APU
- Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit *
*Note- unless prevented by regional restrictions

You should be able to get in on the APU Combo Gift, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Xpect (Sep 13, 2017)

@neatfeatguy Well, @Norton  also posted rules what to do to get a chance: 



Norton said:


> *Want a chance? Here's how:*
> 
> *- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to June 1st, 2017
> - Have a minimum of 50 posts
> ...



So I guess I have too few posts and registered too late.


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2017)

Xpect said:


> So I guess I have too few posts and registered too late.


You should be able to get in on the next one as long as you're more active on the forum


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2017)

Mussels Opting in for whatever

If its small enough to ship (or re-ship from a friends address) i'll take it, otherwise i'll donate it to one of my Murrican friends - whoever would benefit the most from the item(s)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 13, 2017)

@theoneandonlymrk opting in For the gift 1 and or apu bundle.

I would put the Apu combo to good use building it into a part built pc to introduce my cousin and more importantly his two young kids to the joys of pc, ill do this anyway given time because he's a skint person ,more so than me, but i wouldn't want his kids to not have the learning opportunities a pc can bring.

As for the gift it could be nice to have a new ssd , mine died.

I have been laid up a bit lately with a bad back but there's nothing I love more at any time of year than chilling with friends and family.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 13, 2017)

i'd love to enter for the PC for my kids and their other home (there was a house fire and they lost everything)  https://www.gofundme.com/family-of-6-left-devastated-by-fire

  I am willing to help pay for shipping to CAN if i were to win 

Also would love to opt in for Gift 1


----------



## Xpect (Sep 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> You should be able to get in on the next one as long as you're more active on the forum



Here's to hope it will have some APU bundle in it


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2017)

*BUMP IT UP- ABOUT A WEEK TO GO. TIME TO ENTER IS NOW 

*** SMALL UPDATE ***
A copy of Acronis True Image donated by @T-Bob  has been added to the giveaway PC *

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.

Here's what we have for you!

Kreij Summer 2017 PC*
*Motherboard- Asrock AB350M mATX board  *donated by @Norton 
*CPU- AMD Ryzen 3 1200 *donated by @Norton 
*Cooler- Scythe mugen 5 *donated by @sneekypeet 
*Ram- GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 3000 2x8GB kit *donated by @sneekypeet and @Norton
*SSD*- *PNY 240GB SSD* donated by @jmcslob
*HDD- 1TB WD Black HDD *donated by @JATownes
*GPU*- *MSI Radeon 7850* donated by @Norton
*operating system- Windows 7/10 *donated by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*HTPC case- Fractal Define Mini C- *donated by @bogmali
*PSU- Corsair CX430- *donated by @Jetster
*Keyboard- Bloody B820R Keyboard *donated by @sneekypeet
*Mouse- Bloody AL90 Mouse *donated by @sneekypeet
*External DVD drive- *donated by @hckngrtfakt
*Games/Software:
- $50 Steam gift card *donated by @HammerON
*- Killing Floor 2 *donated by @Papahyooie
*-*NEW Acronis True Image donated by @T-Bob
*Note*- Due to shipping expenses and a limited budget the giveaway PC will be restricted to forum members with a US address to ship to. If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions.

*More Stuff!!!*
*Available to forum members worldwide* 
Gift 1- SSD/Steam gift combo*
*- $50 Steam gift card (or equivalent)* donated by @HammerON
*- Kingston* *UV400 480GB SSD* donated by @theonedub
*
Gift 2-  APU Combo *donated by TPU forum members and @jmcslob
*- Asus A558M-E (AMD A55 socket FM2)
- AMD A10-7850k APU
- Crucial Ballistix sport 1600mhz 2x4GB kit *
*Note- unless prevented by regional restrictions
*


Want a chance? Here's how:

- Be an active TPU Forum member in good standing prior to June 1st, 2017
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address 
- Post in this thread with the following:

TPU name
Opt in for the Summer 2017 PC (US) and who you are entering for*
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
AND/OR
Opt in for a Summer 2017 Gift

Optional- Share a favorite Summer story or activity OR potluck- post anything you like (within forum guidelines ofc).

Example:
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for the Summer PC for my uncle- his burnt up when he used a $5 power supply he bought at the flea market 

Also in for:
APU combo

Favorite Summer activity- cookouts!

*NOTE- If you have already entered and you would like to change your entry you can edit your original or repost your entry adding "Updated Entry" to your post


Winner(s) will be selected between September 21st and 22nd, 2017

Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!

*


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> doubling down in for the ssd as well: running low on storage for all these cat pics


*Edit your original entry (if you can)-* makes it easier to generate the list for the drawing. If you can't then don't worry about it

*This goes for anyone who has entered and would like to change their entry

if you can't edit then repost your entry and then add "Updated Entry" somewhere in the post*


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 16, 2017)

in for the pc because somebody needs to get this party started Also in for the ssd because cat pics
also have a friend in need that will take it squees it and name it George

@Norton can delete #2624 now


----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice PC, will make someone happy


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 16, 2017)

offtopic; my mom is cancer-free and going in for the lilostomy reversal the 27


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> offtopic; my mom is cancer-free and going in for the lilostomy reversal the 27



That is some frigging awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2017)

FUCK ALL THE CANCER


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2017)

got these for a present this morning 

https://streamable.com/ayvdv


----------



## Toothless (Sep 17, 2017)

I wish I could change my poll answer because my current living situation allows me to run a WCG machine now.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I wish I could change my poll answer because my current living situation allows me to run a WCG machine now.



I reopened the poll if you want to vote or change your vote


----------



## Toothless (Sep 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> I reopened the poll if you want to vote or change your vote


You da best sir


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm in for the USA PC. 
Ryzen is pretty sweet! I'll fold with it for sure!

Also, I could use that SSD.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2017)

*Daily bump- Only a few days left to opt in for a chance to win (see link below for details)*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enter-now-to-win.202061/page-107#post-3726129



*EDIT-* I reworked the poll for this thread a bit and it's open if anyone wants to put in a couple of votes or change a previous vote (2 votes allowed iirc)


----------



## JATownes (Sep 18, 2017)

@JATownes 

I'm in for the summer PC for my brother-in-law.  He's headed off to college with an AMD Phenom II and old 5750 GPU and could use a new machine to start this new chapter in his life.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 18, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> got these for a present this morning
> 
> https://streamable.com/ayvdv



That's wonderful news about your mom!

And the puppies are beautiful too.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2017)

Is it too late to donate?


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is it too late to donate?


We're all set for this round but we'll be setting up for a Christmas/Holiday giveaway in the not too distant future- you're welcome to donate for that one.

Drop me a PM if you want to discuss


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> Drop me a PM if you want to discuss



Already done.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 18, 2017)

I want to know when it's time to donate again as well. I have some decent stuff here that can go to a good home.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2017)

*DAILY BUMP- Only a few days left to opt in... drawing to be held this Thursday or Friday!!!*


----------



## laszlo (Sep 20, 2017)

@laszlo 

opt in for pc for my bro 

in for summer gifts.. for me 

this year favorite summer activity was work & work...maybe next year i'll have a better one..

big thanks to all who made this giveaway !


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 20, 2017)

im withdrawing from the PC giveaway  i have my reasons     

would still like consideration for the SSD prize pack tho


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 20, 2017)

@Liquid Cool 

Opt in for the Summer PC for myself.  Zen, or Ryzen....has been a dream for a couple of years now.

Also opting in for the summer gift packages.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Hood (Sep 20, 2017)

@Hood 
Opt in for the Summer PC, for my best friend Mary and her 6-year-old daughter Taylor, who is fascinated by computers, and doesn't have one. 
Opt in for the summer gift packages.

Due to financial setbacks, because of an absent deadbeat father, and hurricane Irma, her mother can't afford one this year, so this would really help, as apparently one is needed for homework and such, even in the first grade these days.

Thank you to all the great people on TPU, who are, as always, a positive force in a mostly uncaring world.  Keep the light shining!


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2017)

*24 hours to go!!!*

Drawing will be held tomorrow night around this time. Will do a last call post about an hour before the drawing to give folks one last chance to get in on the goods


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm going to be gone all weekend. So I will not know until Monday how the drawings went.
We're going to the Legioneer Highland Games in Pennsylvania this weekend.
Exploring my Scottish roots will be a good thing. My wife and I are excited.

Congrats to everyone who wins prize. And also, congrats to those who don't, because you are part of a noble endeavor to help smash Cancer's wicked path through our families lives.

Just being a part of this says so much about you.
Fuck Cancer


----------



## insane 360 (Sep 22, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> I'm going to be gone all weekend. So I will not know until Monday how the drawings went.
> We're going to the Legioneer Highland Games in Pennsylvania this weekend.
> Exploring my Scottish roots will be a good thing. My wife and I are excited.
> 
> ...


we have the loch norman games and the blowing rock/grandfather mountain scottish games down here in North Carolina.  my last name is Duncan, traced out roots to about 1860's for when our family came from scotland.  then found out my mother's side which she's from upstate new york, last name of Burns and they were a sub-sept/family of the Campbell Clan...so that always goes over well at the family booth as Clan Donnachaidh is "barred" from entering Clan Campbell's clan booth as we sided with Scotland and they sided with the English in most of the Wars of Independence.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 22, 2017)

My father was born a Matheson in Glasgow. He emigrated to America when he was 11 years old. His Mother was a MacDonnell.
My mother was Spanish.

I've never been to any Scottish festivities before. It should be a blast!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2017)

be sure to throw a pole for kreij


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 22, 2017)

@BarbaricSoul in for whatever


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2017)

*LAST CALL!*

*You now have 1 hour left to opt in for a chance to win one of the prizes- drawing will be held at approximately 9PM (Eastern) with the winners to be announced shortly afterwards.*

*Thanks again to everyone supporting these projects!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 23, 2017)

good luck all those entering


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2017)

[The final countdown begins playing]


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2017)

Winners announced in about 10 minutes........


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2017)

*and the winners are.....*

*Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC
Winner- @flmatter 

Gift #1 - Steam Gift/SSD Combo
Winner- @fritoking 

Gift #2 - APU Combo
Winner- @lyndonguitar 

Congrats to the winners!!! 

Stay tuned for our next great giveaway!!! *


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2017)

congrats winners!


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats to the winners! @Norton, should I send you a code for the game, or just send it straight to @flmatter?


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2017)

PM's sent to the winners- will work out the details over the weekend... need to hit the sack early tonight 



Papahyooie said:


> Congrats to the winners! @Norton, should I send you a code for the game, or just send it straight to @flmatter?


You can send straight to the winner- Thanks!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 23, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who won! 

Have a GREAT weekend!

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## JATownes (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats all!  This giveaway just keeps getting better and better!  What a great way to remember a great guy!  

JAT


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 23, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2017)

CONGRAUIFCATIONS


----------



## fritoking (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you so much ! Everyone here has always been willing to help with any questions or help I have ever needed . I have ALWAYS recommended this site to anyone who has asked for good , unbiased reviews and information and so much more. Honestly this is the only community I have ever stuck with and enjoyed being part of. I have been and always will be grateful for the help and friends here at TPU. 
                                    Thanks again everyone!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow! I woke up to this, what a start to my day! thanks so much to everyone who donated, congrats to the other winners as well!


----------



## laszlo (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats to winners   and respect to all contributors  !


----------



## stevorob (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## flmatter (Sep 23, 2017)

I would like to thank everyone that contributed in some form or way to make this happen. We have an amazing community here, Thank You!!      There is going to be one very happy little girl soon.
Congrats to the other winners as well!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2017)

Well, today being the first of October, we need to start thinking about a fall challenge in ole uncle @Kreij 's name?


----------



## Bow (Oct 1, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2017)

*UPDATE!*

Packages have been sent to the winners and the build will be started this week with the intention of getting it out to @flmatter early next week.

Stay tuned for pics of the build under construction 

Thanks again to all of the great folks here that keep this project going!!! 


*Coming Soon....

A crunching challenge later this month hosted by our TPU WCG crunching Team

AND

A Kreij Memorial Holiday build (starting in early November)*


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2017)

Norton said:


> A crunching challenge later this month hosted by our TPU WCG crunching Team



Time to get back into the game, and fix a broken rig!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2017)

We really need this up top........


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

Here are some pics of the build 
*apologies for quality of some of the pics, need to get a better camera 
































Everything went together very nicely- the Scythe cooler is massive but super easy to install and the Fractal case is a joy to work in.... highly recommend both to fellow TPU members!

*UP NEXT....*
Tie up some loose ends, like put TIM on the CPU (forgot to bring some ) and install the software.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2017)

*UPDATE!!! 

It's alive!  *






Windows 10 Pro is installed and activated, still need to get all of the drivers installed and updated... should be ready to go by the weekend!


----------



## flmatter (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking spectacular! I am jelly of what my daughter is about to receive. I can not begin to express the gratitude I have for this awesome community. Thank you very much folks!!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2017)

Here's a cpuz screenshot (cpu at stock clocks, memory at 2400):






Pretty nice for a $109 cpu! 


With a minor overclock it should be able to match a 4670/4690k


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2017)

GOTTA GO FAST


----------



## flmatter (Oct 26, 2017)

*DATE & TIME* *STATUS OF ITEM* *LOCATION*
October 26, 2017, 12:00 pm Departed USPS Regional Facility ANCHORAGE AK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item departed our USPS facility in ANCHORAGE AK DISTRIBUTION CENTER on October 26, 2017 at 12:00 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
October 25, 2017, 3:23 pm Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility ANCHORAGE AK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
October 25, 2017, 9:21 am In Transit to Destination ON ITS WAY TO ANCHORAGE, AK 99507 
October 24, 2017, 9:21 am In Transit to Destination ON ITS WAY TO ANCHORAGE, AK 99507 

OOOOOOOO   so close.........      will post pictures when it arrives.     Daughter is in for a big surprise!!
Thank you awesome comunity!!


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 26, 2017)

Does that case have a solid top? I'm looking for something to build a small-ish portable VR system, either ITX or micro ATX (I have a board that is just barely longer than ITX) that I can mount some handles on the top. I love my fractal case, so I'd definitely look into one of these if it were small enough.


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2017)

*Our TPU crunching Team is hosting a crunching challenge (starts in 30 minutes).

Time for all regular and part-time TPU Team members to lend a hand and warm their rigs up for a few days. See the link below for more info:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ru-10-31-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.238219/



Not a member of our Team (yet)? Check the link for details on how to join in *


----------



## flmatter (Oct 27, 2017)

It arrived in good order. I am letting it warm up before assembling and putting power to it and letting my little one  give it a test drive
Want to thank everyone who donated and support these give aways. We truly have a wonderful community here, thank you very much.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 27, 2017)

flmatter said:


> It arrived in good order. I am letting it warm up before assembling and putting power to it and letting my little one  give it a test drive
> Want to thank everyone who donated and support these give aways. We truly have a wonderful community here, thank you very much.



She looks so excited! I hope you let her give you a hand putting it all together and taught her how!


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2017)

Getting ready for a new holiday project.... stay tuned for more info late next week


----------



## peche (Nov 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> Getting ready for a new holiday project.... stay tuned for more info late next week


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> Getting ready for a new holiday project.... stay tuned for more info late next week


*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2017* build and giveaway launching tonight... tomorrow at the latest

Standby for more details


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 26, 2017)

just an update guys, I know it took so long but the  A10-7850k + mobo + 8GB Ram that I won finally arrived in the Philippines, First I shipped it to my friend living in the US(to avoid expensive taxes and customs) and he then returned this nov and left it in their PH home recently before going back to the US(we didn't get the chance to meet, he was only here 3 days) . His relatives at home will then give it to a mutual friend and he'll give it to me one of these days. one hell of an adventure for the components. I'll have it and build it in a few weeks I guess  Thanks again!


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2017)

*UPDATED 12/2/2017

The holiday season is approaching fast, time to start a project in *Kreij*'s honor here at TPU....

* Welcome to the* *Kreij Memorial Holiday 2017 PC giveaway build and giveaway!

For those that don't know the story....
   Kreij was a great friend and moderator here at TPU who we lost to cancer in 2014  We have been hosting PC builds and other giveaways, in his honor, in this thread since his passing. These builds and giveaways are supported solely by the generousity and kind hearts of fellow TPU members. Check the OP of this thread for links to the many past builds and giveaways we have done in Kreij's honor.
*
We already have a few items donated for the build and a holiday gift. We need your help to finish the build and possibly a few more holiday gifts
*

We have the build specs nearly complete but still need your help:

- Motherboard- Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3* (socket 1150) donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Core i7-4790k* donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400* donated by @RealNeil
*- SSD- 256GB Samsung 840 Pro* donated by @Norton
*- HDD- pending* (awaiting confirmation of specs)
*- Case- Rosewill Cullinan MX* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Cooler- ID Cooling 240mm AIO* donated by @sneekypeet
*- PSU- Seasonic Focus 750watt* donated by @Norton
*- GPU- EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling* donated by @BarbaricSoul
*- operating system- Windows 10 Pro* donated by @stinger608
*- mouse- Razer Abyssus* donated by @lynx29
*- keyboard- gaming keyboard STILL NEEDED!

What we still need:
- keyboard
- accessories, games, utilities, misc
- shipping assistance
- a couple more Holiday gifts?

*** We will proceed with opening up the giveaway and the build log once the build specs are completed ***


Other Holiday gifts*
Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo (see parts list below)
- motherboard- ASUS H81l- Plus/CSM* donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Core i3-4130* donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400* donated by @RealNeil
* - Cooler- ID Cooling SE-214L Snow Edition* donated by @sneekypeet

*Gift #2 - GTX 780 graphics card donated @bogmali* (specs TBA)

*Gift #3, #4, etc...-* TBA 

**More to come... more is welcome! *


*Post in to show your support and lend a hand towards completing this build- thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2017)

im in (i crunch every day on the 8350) the motherboard screws i ordered from amazon arrive friday, so the 8320 build should be up and running next week at the latest


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im in (i crunch every day on the 8350) the motherboard screws i ordered from amazon arrive friday, so the 8320 build should be up and running next week at the latest


This is a PC build project that we will be giving away to a TPU member when completed- not involved with the activities of the crunching team.

TPU members are welcome to donate towards the build or donate a holiday gift that we will be giving away to TPU member(s) before Christmas

Details on the giveaway entry process to follow in a week or two....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2017)

Norton said:


> This is a PC build project that we will be giving away to a TPU member when completed- not involved with the activities of the crunching team.
> 
> TPU members are welcome to donate towards the build or donate a holiday gift that we will be giving away to TPU member(s) before Christmas
> 
> Details on the giveaway entry process to follow in a week or two....


ahh, then in that case i will opt out of the PC drawing now  def dont need a new pc anytime soon lol


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 27, 2017)

Dang it.  The only spare parts I have are a Phantek PHTC14PE HSF and a used Corsair H100.  Seeing if a have SSD laying around.

I have a 3tb red 5400 I could send. It is out of warranty if that is Ok.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice. The Rosewill Cullinan MX is a good looking case, it has a different name here in our country i goes by the name Omega X6. it also goes by the name of AI Crystal - Anidees in some countries.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2017)

We need your help to complete this build!

Please take a look at the build specs and see if you can give us a hand.

All contributions are welcome!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2017)

Norton said:


> We need your help to complete this build!



If you need, I have a 300 gig WD VRaptor drive. 

So, you can count me in for a hard drive and a Windows 10 Pro OEM key.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2017 PC giveaway build and giveaway!


We have a few more pieces for the build but still need your help:*

Motherboard- Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3 (socket 1150) donated by @RealNeil
- CPU- Core i7-4790k donated by @RealNeil
- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400 donated by @RealNeil
**new addition- SSD- 256GB Samsung 840 Pro donated by @Norton
- HDD- pending (awaiting confirmation of specs)*
- Case- Rosewill Cullinan MX donated by @sneekypeet
- Cooler- ID Cooling 240mm AIO donated by @sneekypeet
- PSU- Seasonic Focus 750watt donated by @Norton
**new addition-* *GPU- EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling donated by @BarbaricSoul *
**new addition- operating system- Windows 10 Pro donated by @stinger608 

What we still need:
- keyboard and mouse
- accessories, games, utilities, misc

Other Holiday gifts*
Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo (see parts list below)*
   - motherboard- ASUS H81l- Plus/CSM donated by @RealNeil
   - CPU- Core i3-4130 donated by @RealNeil
   - Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400 donated by @RealNeil
   - Cooler- ID Cooling SE-214L Snow Edition donated by @sneekypeet

*Gift #2 - GTX 780 graphics card donated @bogmali*  (specs TBA)

*Gift #3, #4, etc...-* TBA 

**More to come... more is welcome! *


*Post in to show your support and lend a hand towards completing this build

Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE!!!*
> 
> *Kreij Memorial Holiday 2017 PC giveaway build and giveaway!
> 
> ...



I'm upgrading my 780 Ti this week, so you can count it towards this build.

It's a EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling that regularly boosts to 1.1 Ghz when gaming. Pretty good for folding also.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm upgrading my 780 Ti this week, so you can count it towards this build.
> 
> It's a *EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling* that regularly boosts to 1.1 Ghz when gaming. Pretty good for folding also.



Will add it to the parts list- Thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm upgrading my 780 Ti this week, so you can count it towards this build.
> 
> It's a EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling that regularly boosts to 1.1 Ghz when gaming. Pretty good for folding also.




Wow, that is an awesome donation!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a 3TB Red 5400 rpm.  Let me know who I should send it to.  It is out of warranty so if that's a killer let me know.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

kenkickr said:


> I have a 3TB Red 5400 rpm.  Let me know who I should send it to.  It is out of warranty so if that's a killer let me know.


Nice size drive but a little concerned about the age of it/being out of warranty- thanks for the offer though

@bogmali is going to donate a new 1TB HDD so I think we are all set with the HDD


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 2, 2017)

I can donate any of the following assuming you pay shipping:

Corsair Carbide 500r case - Black with 200mm white glow side fan, and 2x intake white glow fans, and 2x external corsair purple cglow fans at top.
keyboard - razer black widow cherry mx blue
mouse - Razer Abyssus 
I can also donate 2x 4gb ddr3 1600 ram sticks... but I am assuming you don't want those since you got some 2400 rated ones.

I'm located in Michigan at the moment.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I
> Corsair Carbide 500r case - Black with 200mm white glow side fan, and 2x intake white glow fans, and 2x external corsair purple cglow fans at top.
> keyboard - razer black widow cherry mx blue
> mouse - Razer Abyssus
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 4, 2017)

We still need a keyboard I think to be donated, my keyboard didn't make the cut. I forgot it has a couple missing number keys, it works good but yeah this wouldn't be a good build if it wasn't well rounded.

Razer Abysses mouse is donated though, its new and unused so can't beat that its a good mouse, I like the fit of it in my hand too.  So if anyone has a keyboard to donate, we still need a keyboard.  Thanks to @Norton for the great communication and doing all this, its a lot more work than a lot of people realize and I have a feeling he interrupts his real life a lot to organize everything (because he replies back so fast multiple days in a row) lol   cheers mates sorry about the keyboard issue.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a keyboard and mouse combo @Norton. Its one of those cheap Chinese set that I picked up when I bought computer mining equipment. 
The keyboard is a normal keyboard and the mouse is wireless but kinda on the small side.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

*Kreij Memorial Holiday 2017 PC giveaway build and giveaway!


We have the build specs nearly complete but still need your help:*

*- Motherboard- Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3* (socket 1150) donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Core i7-4790k* donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400* donated by @RealNeil
*- SSD- 256GB Samsung 840 Pro* donated by @Norton
*- HDD- pending* (awaiting confirmation of specs)
*- Case- Rosewill Cullinan MX* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Cooler- ID Cooling 240mm AIO* donated by @sneekypeet
*- PSU- Seasonic Focus 750watt* donated by @Norton
*- **GPU- EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling* donated by @BarbaricSoul 
*- operating system- Windows 10 Pro* donated by @stinger608
*- mouse- Razer Abyssus* donated by @lynx29
*- keyboard- gaming keyboard STILL NEEDED!

What we still need:
- keyboard
- accessories, games, utilities, misc
- shipping assistance
- a couple more Holiday gifts?

*** We will proceed with opening up the giveaway and the build log once the build specs are completed ***


Other Holiday gifts*
Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo (see parts list below)*
*- motherboard- ASUS H81l- Plus/CSM* donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Core i3-4130* donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400* donated by @RealNeil
* - Cooler- ID Cooling SE-214L Snow Edition* donated by @sneekypeet

*Gift #2 - GTX 780 graphics card donated by @bogmali (specs TBA)

Gift #3- Kingston UV400 480GB SSD donated by @fritoking*


**More to come... more is welcome! *


*Post in to show your support and lend a hand towards completing this build

Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just shot a PM to ya @Norton regarding assistance with shipping man.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2017)

a true Gentleman.


stinger608 said:


> Just shot a PM to ya


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

Note that the giveaway build will likely be available to US members only due to shipping constraints

*The Holiday gifts will be available worldwide!!!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> Note that the giveaway build will likely be available to US members only due to shipping constraints
> 
> *The Holiday gifts will be available worldwide!!!*




 How does one enter for these amazing prizes? Or is it still too soon?


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> How does one enter for these amazing prizes? Or is it still too soon?


Too soon- as soon as we finish up the specs and start the build we will open it up for entries

*WATCH THIS THREAD- WE'LL LIKELY BE OPENING IT UP THIS WEEKEND!*


----------



## fritoking (Dec 6, 2017)

If you'd like that 480 gb Kingston SSD I won in the last contest you are welcome to it...I have not used it yet.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> If you'd like that 480 gb Kingston SSD



Lemme just pm you my shipping address


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> If you'd like that 480 gb Kingston SSD I won in the last contest you are welcome to it...I have not used it yet.


*Just added

Holiday Gift #3- Kingston* *UV400 480GB SSD* donated by @fritoking


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 6, 2017)

I snagged up the humble bundle monthly, I have a copy of *Quantum Break*



and *Dawn of War III*



I can put towards the build - giving the winner something entertaining to play on the build. As for *The Long Dark* game in the bundle, that one really interests me so I'm holding on to it to play once I get my sorry butt through AC:Rogue.

@Norton - let me know if you want the Humble Bundle links to the games or if I should just hold them for now and let the winner contact me.


----------



## Bow (Dec 6, 2017)

I need to get in on this, that ssd would be nice.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> @Norton - let me know if you want the Humble Bundle links to the games or if I should just hold them for now and let the winner contact me.


I'll add the games onto the build list- just hold onto the keys for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2017)

I can give a Destiny 2 code for free alongside my mouse. Problem is it requires a gtx 1080 or 1080 ti to activate it and I currently only have a gtx 1070, so someone would have to activate it for the person who ends up with the PC lol  I ended up needing a replacement on my 1080 ti so I got two codes, but you can only activate one per GPU.

Let me know if that works for any of you.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

*keyboard located*- more details when I update the build specs later today


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I can give a Destiny 2 code for free alongside my mouse. Problem is it requires a gtx 1080 or 1080 ti to activate it and I currently only have a gtx 1070, so someone would have to activate it for the person who ends up with the PC lol  I ended up needing a replacement on my 1080 ti so I got two codes, but you can only activate one per GPU.
> 
> Let me know if that works for any of you.



 Just an idea, cant say if its good or bad.......

If it's not region locked maybe someone with a 1080 could purchase the code ,& the funds could be put towards shipping for the  build?  I'm not familiar with destiny, if its a popular title, but If it is I'm sure you wouldn't have too much trouble getting rid of it ,as long as it's just a simple was entering a code as long as you have a 1080 or something like that.  Maybe you could post it here on TPU ,in the for sale forum, and just mention why you're selling it and maybe you'll get an offer 

 Just an idea


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just an idea, cant say if its good or bad.......
> 
> If it's not region locked maybe someone with a 1080 could purchase the code ,& the funds could be put towards shipping for the  build?  I'm not familiar with destiny, if its a popular title, but If it is I'm sure you wouldn't have too much trouble getting rid of it ,as long as it's just a simple was entering a code as long as you have a 1080 or something like that.  Maybe you could post it here on TPU ,in the for sale forum, and just mention why you're selling it and maybe you'll get an offer
> 
> Just an idea


We can't sell virtual goods here at TPU nor discuss B/S/T transactions outside of the B/S/T forum

EDIT....
*Just added

Holiday Gift #4- $50 Paypal gift *donated by @Sasqui


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> We can't sell virtual goods here at TPU nor discuss B/S/T transactions outside of the B/S/T forum
> 
> EDIT....
> *Just added
> ...




Yes I am aware we can't sell or discuss digital goods here, that is why I was offering it as a gift. Does that violate the TOS? I don't know, its fine, its just collecting dust because I have no way to sell it haha


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> Yes I am aware we can't sell or discuss digital goods here, that is why I was offering it as a gift. Does that violate the TOS? I don't know, its fine, its just collecting dust because I have no way to sell it haha



I can hear Norton thinking from here   Personally, if it's a gift it would only be good for those who had the goods to redeem it, and there's probably some language in the key that it's not transferable (sale or gratis), hard to say.  So, like Norton says, keep the discussion about it in B/S/T


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 6, 2017)

Put me in for a game key. Not sure what yet, I'll have to look. It can either go with the machines or one of the gift packages.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> Yes I am aware we can't sell or discuss digital goods here, that is why I was offering it as a gift. Does that violate the TOS? I don't know, its fine, its just collecting dust because I have no way to sell it


We're good- I just needed to comment on the suggestion made by @jboydgolfer (sorry don't mean to call anyone out)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2017)

Confirmed well meaning Trouble maker


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2017)

I just wondered guys, if my work does get rid of any other servers, when they recycle then we just get rid..  But me being mad I'm picking them up, would it be ok to see if you'd be ok with a server donation at all??


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

phill said:


> I just wondered guys, if my work does get rid of any other servers, when they recycle then we just get rid..  But me being mad I'm picking them up, would it be ok to see if you'd be ok with a server donation at all??


There's a lot of planning behind the scenes before the first post hits the forum for a giveaway! 

Send me a PM when you have an idea in mind and we can discuss it


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2017)

Will do Norton, hopefully I could know something about it this week or possibly next week if that's ok?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2017)

Mouse has been shipped to Belchertown, MA.

Tracking will be provided to Norton upon request.  Cheers mates


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2017)

*GIVEAWAY ACTIVE- SEE THIS POST FOR DETAILS!!!*

*Welcome to the Kreij Memorial Holiday2017 Giveaway!!!*

*Thanks to the generousity of the fine folks at this forum we have been able to continue to honor our dearly missed friend and moderator Kreij with some great giveaways.*

*Here's what we have for you!*

*Kreij Holiday 2017 PC (US)**


Spoiler: Kreij Holiday 2017 PC



*- Motherboard- Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3* (socket 1150) donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Core i7-4790k* donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400* donated by @RealNeil
*- SSD- 256GB Samsung 840 Pro* donated by @Norton
*- HDD- 1.5TB WD Green *donated by @bogmali
*- Case- Rosewill Cullinan MX* donated by @sneekypeet
*- Cooler- ID Cooling 240mm AIO* donated by @sneekypeet
*- PSU- Seasonic Focus 750watt* donated by @Norton
*- **GPU- EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX cooling* donated by @BarbaricSoul 
*- operating system- Windows 10 Pro* donated by @stinger608
*- mouse- Razer Abyssus* donated by @lynx29
*- keyboard- CORSAIR K55 RGB Gaming Keyboard *donated by @Arjai
*- games
  - Quantum Break *donated by @neatfeatguy
*  - Dawn of War III *donated by @neatfeatguy
*New games*- donated by an anonymous donor
*- Rayman Origins*
*- Splinter Cell Blacklist
- AC Chronicles: China                                *
*- Splinter Cell Chaos Theory*
*  - mystery game (TBA) *donated by @Papahyooie


**Note- Due to shipping constraints and a limited budget entry for the Kreij Holiday 2017 PC is limited to forum members with a US address to ship to.* If the shipping issue changes we will open this giveaway up to more regions.

*Holiday gifts (available worldwide):*

*Holiday Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo (see parts list below)*
*- motherboard- ASUS H81l- Plus/CSM* donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Core i3-4130* donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 2400* donated by @RealNeil
* - Cooler- ID Cooling SE-214L Snow Edition* donated by @sneekypeet

*Holiday Gift #2 - GTX 780 (PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition) *donated by @bogmali

*Holiday Gift #3- Kingston UV400 480GB SSD*donated by @fritoking

*Holiday Gift #4- $50 Paypal gift*donated by @Sasqui

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Want a chance? Here's how:*

*- Be a TPU Forum member in good standing prior to November 1st, 2017
- Have a minimum of 50 posts
- Be able receive a package to a US address (for the PC)/from a US address (for the holiday gifts)
- Post in this thread with the following:*

*TPU name
Opt in for the Holiday PC (US) and who you are entering for**
* You can enter for yourself, a family member, or a friend in need
*AND/OR
Opt in for up to 2 Holiday gifts-* list in order of preference*
members outside the US please indicate area/country you're from
*Optional- Share an experience you have had during the holiday season that's memorable to you.*

*Example:*
@Norton*
*not entering (just an example)
In for Holiday PC for my nephew since his is a 10 yr old POS (don't have a nephew btw)

Also in for:
Gift #3 - 480GB SSD


*Winner(s) will be selected between December 15th and December 17th, 2017*

*Post in now and get in on some great stuff!!!*


*Thanks again to everyone for their donations and continuing to support these projects!!! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 9, 2017)

@jboydgolfer
Entering for holiday pc for my nephew(i DO have a nephew ) his is an old SB dell optiplex dog$h!t edition that he outgrew years ago, but due to financial constraints it has taken a backseat to more important necessities.

@jboydgolfer
Also in for the 780 (or any gift) also to be used towards the same end.


I wish everyone good luck, & thanks to everyone for making such a great giveaway possible, & especially @Norton for both his donations & his hard work.

Merry Christmas to everyone! I wish you & your loved ones a safe and happy holiday season


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2017)

This is going to be an amazing holiday prize package for a few awesome members!!!!! 

Due to the recent amazing win of the insane crunching combo that I just won, I will not be entering into this drawing as I'd like to see other team members win!!! 

Good luck to everyone that enters and may all members have a special and Merry Christmas! Bless all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2017)

@sneekypeet in for anything, just for shits and giggles.

Likely wont accept the gift, just want to see if I am drawn (testing my karma...lol)


----------



## Arjai (Dec 9, 2017)

@Arjai entering for...Holiday gift #2 and Holiday gift #3

I will be using either one for the TechPowerUp team. I have a couple of potential boxes to place either one of them in. That 780, that would be awesome! And the SSD? Awesome, also!


My favorite Holiday moment was about 3 years ago. My sister and I went over to her former daughter in-laws place, long story. Anyway, her son, who was about 4, is this happy go lucky kid that is always excited and happy. But, watching him open presents, I am at a loss for words. I'm not sure that anyone could have witnessed it with out laughing out loud. I don't know if I have ever been as happy as that kid was, at that moment. I was glad that I was there, one of the best Christmas' ever. BTW, he is grown a bit but, is still as happy as a clam! 

Not sure I should enter for the PC, since I am a donor, and have gotten so much from this team. However, it sure is a nice one and could use a "working" PC for my farm...I am having a real hard time coming up with time to build up the the three boxes, oops, 4 boxes I have on the shelf.

*So, I am in for the PC. *I will use it until I get my shizzle on track and then gift it back to the team, probably sometime next summer or fall.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 9, 2017)

@Norton 

That type of actions keep the good spirit alive and show that some nice people exist and help others when possible. Muchly appreciated. Merry Christmas!

I am in only for the holiday gift 4 as I live in Europe and imports from USA are expensive.

Good luck and all the best to all hereand your people.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Dec 9, 2017)

@ZeppMan217 
In for:
Holiday Gift #4 - $50 Paypal gift
Holiday Gift #2 - GTX 780

The ol' 7870 has been on its last legs for awhile now. Good luck to all!


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 9, 2017)

This site does tons of reviews of NEW hardware, yet only a trickle seems to make it to the people who support it?  Usually some cruncher wins........... Good Luck All!


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> This site does tons of reviews of NEW hardware, yet only a trickle seems to make it to the people who support it?  Usually some cruncher wins........... Good Luck All!


Think you're confusing crunching challenge giveaways with this one- check the thread history 

We rely on member donations for these giveaways so there's no expectation to see any hardware from TPU reviews here....


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 9, 2017)

@neatfeatguy
In for the PC for my niece - she needs her own PC so she's not using her uncle's. My younger brother has custody of her, him and his wife are saving for in vitro (since due to complications on their first child the baby died and his wife almost died, she has severe scaring from surgery and can't get pregnant on her own anymore) and sometimes the little luxuries aren't always in the budget. Also, when she graduates next year she'll need some kind of computer of her own.

Also, in for Gift #1 - can use to cobble together a computer for the niece
and Gift #3 - this I could put in my HTPC for games

As for a memorable Christmas story.....
I was 6 years old and my older brother was 9. He was very sneaky and crafty for a young kid and hell, he still is today as far as I know (though I haven't spoke with him in over a year and he had a lot of issues with his daughter and how he treated her, hence our younger brother stepping in and getting custody of our niece). My older brother woke me up very early in the morning one day and he said he had something to show me. I was lead out into the garage and he unlocked the trunk of the car and inside it was packed with toy/games/clothes for him, me and our little brother who was maybe 1 at the time. He wanted me to know, and I'm not really sure why (even to this day, though I can speculate) that Santa wasn't real and it was just mom and dad. So at the age of about 6, I learned that Santa wasn't real and it was just mom and dad.

I figure my older brother wanted to prove, even at age 9, that he was smarter than mom and dad and wanted to brag. He's always been borderline narcissistic and maybe even borderline sociopathic as far back as I can remember.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 9, 2017)

Opt for pc and gift #3 my brothers rig just went thermonuclear in time for christmas, can never had enough ssd storage


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2017)

@Sasqui 

Toss me in for #3 & #2 ...one of my other crunching 2 rigs need some love.

Favorite Christmas memory was in Holte, Denmark when I was 10.  Got tons of legos, and we had a tree with real candles on it (really!). It was a tradition there back then... don't know if it still is.  Made a best friend there that year just wish I could locate him.  His dad was the Danish ambassador to Brazil, he spoke fluent English, Danish and Portuguese.



jaggerwild said:


> This site does tons of reviews of NEW hardware, yet only a trickle seems to make it to the people who support it?  Usually some cruncher wins........... Good Luck All!


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

BUMP IT UP!

A nice PC and some neat gifts available 

Details and how to enter here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2017)

If it's ok with everyone, I'll opt in for whatever I am eligible for!!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

phill said:


> If it's ok with everyone, I'll opt in for whatever I am eligible for!!!!


Edit  your post, pick up to 2 holiday gifts and you're  good to go


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2017)

phill said:


> If it's ok



are you in MA, or United Kingdom?


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm in the UK but I would like to say that if anything was won by myself, would it be possible to donate it to someone in the USA?  I have a friend over there but it would be up to everyone who has donated as I don't wish to 'take advantage'


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

phill said:


> I'm in the UK but I would like to say that if anything was won by myself, would it be possible to donate it to someone in the USA?  I have a friend over there but it would be up to everyone who has donated as I don't wish to 'take advantage'


You are free to enter for a friend, relative, etc.. just state who and why in your  entry


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2017)

phill said:


> I'm in the UK but I would like to say that if anything was won by myself, would it be possible to donate it to someone in the USA?  I have a friend over there but it would be up to everyone who has donated as I don't wish to 'take advantage'



 You got a love how we named all of our cities and towns the same over here ,as you brits already had over there. Murica!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2017)

I gotta wonder where the names come from I will admit..  Some of them are rather, shall I say, special?? lol


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 10, 2017)

@4x4n

In for the holiday pc. This would be a great upgrade for my Dad, he's still using a pentium set-up I put together for him 10 years ago.

Also in for gift #1 combo for the same reason.

Many thanks to all who have contributed to make these gifts happen.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2017)

phill said:


> I'm in the UK but I would like to say that if anything was won by myself, would it be possible to donate it to someone in the USA?  I have a friend over there but it would be up to everyone who has donated as I don't wish to 'take advantage'



I don't recall ever sending money via PayPal overseas... you can receive that gift?


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I don't recall ever sending money via PayPal overseas... you can receive that gift?


PayPal will go overseas- there are a few places in the world where it can't be used but the list is fairly small. PM me if you're uncomfortable with sending.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2017)

Norton said:


> PayPal will go overseas- there are a few places in the world where it can't be used but the list is fairly small. PM me if you're uncomfortable with sending.



Not concerned at all, thanks.  I wonder if there are any catches, including exchange rate fees (like credit cards do).


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 11, 2017)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but count me in for the SSD.


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2017)

Bump it up... drawing is only a few days away!


----------



## peche (Dec 12, 2017)

*Peche*
Not opting for Kreij PC, but entering for gifs:

*Holiday Gift #2 - GTX 780 (PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition) *donated by @bogmali
will be used in my cousin PC,  he is taking some class and working part time,

*Holiday Gift #3- Kingston UV400 480GB SSD *donated by @fritoking
used as USB drive, my old one is dying,



a little experience you mean ?
Nature, during this last vacations spent some days riding bicycle again, decided to visit a older waterfall, but was afraid that i didn't remember route that well, well got lost for like 40 minutes, then could get back route again and finally the little waterfall! so, i would like to share pic and also wish moar people start exercising or doing outdoor sports, that might relax and purify your mind, nature is awesome,








Regards,


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 12, 2017)

peche said:


> *Peche*
> Not opting for Kreij PC, but entering for gifs:
> 
> *Holiday Gift #2 - GTX 780 (PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition) *donated by @bogmali
> ...



Oh man, I've spent countless hours exploring and pushing it on my Mt bike.  To think of riding in Costa Rica?  Drool...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2017)

so we used to snowmobile heres one for you

we are riding along its 6 or so at night doing about 40 or 50mph and all the sudden I see the leaders sled drop into what looked like water
well shit I was right on his tail so there wasn't room to gun it and get over it so I slam the brakes and stop it on a hard patch
turns out the train runs though a pretty deep swamp and trucks and he'd broken though the ice O boy this isn't good

here comes  my mom who was riding the brand new not 100 miles on it polaris xc 700 zooms by she panics and tags the brakes and SPLASH motor first right down to about level with the airbox and stops dead ... now shes done it

anyway two other riders stop and help and we manage to get his sled up and out of the hole about a very cold and very wet hour later we get the polaris freed from the muddy depths

the folks where good enough to trailer us home but it was a very cold and very wet night

protip when you encounter water of a unknown depth on a snowmobile, goto wide open throttle and don't lift until you are back on dry land


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2017)

Dibs on the SSD......


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Note that the giveaway build will likely be available to US members only due to shipping constraints
> 
> *The Holiday gifts will be available worldwide!!!*


If you want to open up the PC build for Canada I'll volunteer to be the transporter across the border if the winner agrees to pay for shipping.


----------



## peche (Dec 12, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Oh man, I've spent countless hours exploring and pushing it on my Mt bike. To think of riding in Costa Rica? Drool...


just welcome whenever you want! this country is epic for mtb and surf, trust me, also some photography and hiking is not bad at all! 
Your videos are insane too by the way! i still remember the one in the trees!


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2017)

peche said:


> *Peche*
> Not opting for Kreij PC, but entering for gifs:


@peche pick *up to 2* holiday gifts- we'll only add you to the drawing for 2, default will be the first 2 listed if you don't edit your post 



fullinfusion said:


> If you want to open up the PC build for Canada I'll volunteer to be the transporter across the border if the winner agrees to pay for shipping.


Send me a PM to discuss- we can't discuss B/S/T topics in this thread including_ pay for shipping _discussions


----------



## peche (Dec 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> @peche pick *up to 2* holiday gifts- we'll only add you to the drawing for 2, default will be the first 2 listed if you don't edit your post


Done sir, my bad! still hoping for that GTX 780ti the most!! 

Regards,


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Send me a PM to discuss- we can't discuss B/S/T topics in this thread including_ pay for shipping _discussions



I appreciate that it is taken to PMs, but I am sure even W1zzard would have no issues with us doing what we have to to spread the love that is Kreij related


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 12, 2017)

I would like to enter for the pc as a gift to my boys since they just started getting into minecraft. 

I would also like to enter for gift 3 ssd which would go towards the pc.

I have a lot of wonderful memories of Christmas but my favorite always involve my kids. My daughter who turns 18 this June had to go through her mom and myself nasty divorce when she was younger which left me with not a lot of funds for gifts. She told me she just wanted to spend Christmas with me and That's all she wanted.

My boys 4 and 5 taking them on the Polar Express was awesome. A definite experience I recommend to everybody if you have young children.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2017)

peche said:


> Done sir, my bad! still hoping for that GTX 780ti the most!!
> 
> Regards,


 the GTX 780 Ti is going to the computer build, it's just a GTX 780 that's being giving away separately

@BarbaricSoul 
In for the Holiday Gift #3- Kingston UV400 480GB SSD


----------



## laszlo (Dec 13, 2017)

@ laszlo  (Europe-RO)

i'll like to opt in for 

*Holiday Gift #2 - GTX 780 (PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition) *donated by @bogmali

*Holiday Gift #3- Kingston UV400 480GB SSD *donated by @fritoking

especially the card   would be a great upgrade from current one!

Thanks all for the generosity


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 13, 2017)

@insane 360

In for the holiday PC giveaway

also in for the gift #2 and #1

First thanks for the giveaway, i'm not super active in posting but i lurk and have been keeping up for a long time.  this forum has always been my favorite just due to the members that do care.

not really a holiday story, but a thankful story.  I'm expecting twins in the new year (two girls, brings me to 5 children, i feel blessed)  but we recently moved next door to my mother and she is retiring this month, my wife and mom get along great and are looking forward to being together and sharing lots of memories with the kids.  so i'm just happy all around.  thanks all


----------



## peche (Dec 13, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the GTX 780 Ti is going to the computer build, it's just a GTX 780 that's being giving away separately


My bad!  still ultra interested, as stated before card will be used in a rig from someone that is having a hard time right now!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 14, 2017)

ive been pretty busy, so i didnt open it until today, but Holy $h!t, the case that @sneekypeet contributed to this build is absolutely gorgeous! not only does it have tempered glass for the side panel, but it has tempered glass for BOTH side panels! the "right" or wire hiding panel is tinted to be darker (i think) to hide cabling, or atleast it looked tinted. I thought that was pretty cool, but then i realized Even the Damn front bezel is tempered glass. I can honestly say i never expected anything even close to this level of quality when i thought of Rosewill....Ill have to consider them in the furture on my next build. Of course i havent built in it yet , and some times you can get a case that looks amazing, but is worse than building in a 20 gallon bucket full of hornets (*cough* InWin)...but by the looks of it, this is a easy 8.5 or even 9 out of 10 IMO. possibly higher based on finished looks and how well it takes a build, and allows for clean routing. its been a while since i looked forward this excitedly to a build. Whoever wins this one is gonna be one happy TPU'r.... thanks a ton for a great case to work with man.





Spoiler: a sneak peek if you arent familiar with the design.


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 14, 2017)

@qu4k3r

In for:

Holiday Gift #1
Holiday Gift #2
Holiday Gift #3
Holiday Gift #4


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 14, 2017)

shipping that glorious glass monster is going to be a bear make sure you insure the fk out of it
if you want a indepth on the case


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 14, 2017)

@T-Bob in for Holiday Gifts #1 and #4. 
Good luck to all who enter and thanks to everyone that has contributed to the *Kreij Memorial Holiday2017 Giveaway *


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2017)

I better make it official,
Please enter me in for
#2
#3

Thank You


----------



## Hugis (Dec 14, 2017)

@Hugis 

Entering for:

*Holiday Gift #1
Holiday Gift #3*

Good Luck and many thanks


----------



## stevorob (Dec 15, 2017)

@stevorob

Entering for 

Holiday Gift #1
Holiday Gift #3
Big thanks again to Norton for putting these giveaways together, and to all those that donate.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 15, 2017)

I could like to opt in for the Holiday Gift #3 and #4, country: Philippines

I would like to try my luck if the RNG Gods would favor me again, the paypal gift would be a big help since it has a BIG value here(games are cheaper here in our country)  
The 480GB SSD would be a big help too not for me but for my brother since he still uses an HDD for gaming PC, when I hang around in his room I can ssee the sluggishness of his PC despite having a decent rig, I keep asking him to upgrade but he always says he has no budget for it.

one memorable holiday moment I can remember is that every christmas when I was young we would always have a big family reunion. all my uncle, aunts, cousins(especially those who are at my age) will come to our grandparents house(luckily just beside us) for a reunion, it was fun, so much people and I can really feel the xmas spirit. now ever since my grandparents died, we kinda do our own xmas celebration to ourselves now. not much reunions, everybody is all grown up. Just eat some food watch movies and play games. It's just another holiday.


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

*we have a special giveaway item-* *Call of Duty WW II *(Steam code- donated by a *Secret Santa*) 






*Available to any TPU member from the USA or Canada (game is region locked) in good standing with a minimum of 50 of posts*

*Post in this thread indicating you want in on the drawing (want, gimme, I'm In, etc..)*

*This game is an extra item and will not affect your status on the other giveaway*

*Details on the other giveaway and how to enter here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440*


*Want it? Post in and say so- drawing to be held Saturday evening (12/16)*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2017)

@jboydgolfer 
im in for the Game (call of Duty) even though its not very accurate


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 15, 2017)

in for call of nooby


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> in for call of nooby



Like you dont already have it , confirmed cod 5000+ hour club


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 15, 2017)

accually haven't played cod since cod4 quake 3 however 5k easy ...


----------



## fritoking (Dec 15, 2017)

@fritoking 
I'll take a chance for the PC. Good luck to all and thanks to all involved in the organization and donations to make this possible.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 15, 2017)

COD,.................*(want, gimme, I'm In, etc..)*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> accually haven't played cod since cod4 quake 3 however 5k easy ...



I really loved to play modern warfare 3, SP, in the game mode where wave after wave of enemies comes for you.... I never could make it very far but I really liked doing it ,especially the way they had varying degrees of difficult enemies , & they got worse and worse. I also like that in gears of war ,it was called horde I believe


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 15, 2017)

I just like logging into a server is pub stomping scrubz


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 15, 2017)

Usually, when I go online to play something, I get my ass handed to me fast. (but I usually enjoy myself anyways)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I really loved to play modern warfare 3, SP, in the game mode where wave after wave of enemies comes for you.... I never could make it very far but I really liked doing it ,especially the way they had varying degrees of difficult enemies , & they got worse and worse. I also like that in gears of war ,it was called horde I believe



I did the samething, but it depended on which map/level I played as to how far I got. Some maps, I could only do 4-5 waves on before dieing, some, I could do like +20 waves (I'd get to the point where the game would throw 3-4 juggernauts at me at once). 25 waves on Resistance was the most waves I made it though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I did the samething, but it depended on which map/level I played as to how far I got. Some maps, I could only do 4-5 waves on before dieing, some, I could do like +20 waves (I'd get to the point where the game would throw 3-4 juggernauts at me at once). 25 waves on Resistance was the most waves I made it though.



I used to do fairly well on the one that was outdoors with a bunch of patios & crates laying everywhere it looks like France or something, like there was once people sitting around sipping latte's & coffee, and they ran away.

And the hair on my neck would always stand up when the EOD suit guys would come running after me


----------



## Bow (Dec 15, 2017)

I have not played a COD game since Modern Warfare. 

I will give it a shot..

Count me in


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 15, 2017)

@Norton my game giveaway will be for Dawn of War III.


----------



## Good Guru (Dec 15, 2017)

Im in thank you!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2017)

First power on test.  A glimpse of what's to come  to one lucky member 










This case comes with a remote control which allows you to manage the color and the pattern of all the cases fan LEDs, so if you want them to be solid of one color you can do that ,or cycling through all the colors quickly or slowly,etc.  I'm not certain of all the options but I do know that it has several. My kids think it looks cool as you can tell from the video clip. The front bezel dust filter was not installed in this video clip so the three fans upfront and their LEDs will be a lot less visible

Be sure to enter to win if you havent already, its a great System, especially if you like kick a$$ PC's


*Heres how:*


Norton said:


> *Want a chance? Here's how:*
> 
> *- Be a TPU Forum member in good standing prior to November 1st, 2017
> - Have a minimum of 50 posts
> ...


----------



## jormungand (Dec 16, 2017)

Im not in but many thanks to the whole TPU community and happy christmas guys!!! Great donations and awesome work keep it up.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 16, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> the one that was outdoors with a bunch of patios & crates laying everywhere it looks like France or something, like there was once people sitting around sipping latte's & coffee, and they ran away.



That's Resistance


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 16, 2017)

i had some time to myself tonight, so i decided to stay up later, & get win10 installed on this puppy...UGH! keep getting this 0xc0000225 error after the windows logo when install is loading up. ive been using the damn Media Creation tool, but the only thing its creating for me is a headache . 

I decided to try manually creating the bootable media. Decrypting the ESD to ISO, then making a bootable out of that. ill need to try it out tomorrow (today later on) after i get some sleep. i miss my trusty old DVD drive, and win disc.


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 16, 2017)

Count me in for the CoD game


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> Edit  your post, pick up to 2 holiday gifts and you're  good to go



Norton I think there's plenty of others who would be better off with hardware than myself, so if you'd like, put me down for it and then we could donate it to another crunching member?  Pick which ever prizes you wish for me


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2017)

*ENDING SOON- WILL DO A LAST CALL POST A COUPLE OF HOURS BEFORE THE DRAWINGS BUT DON'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE!!!*

*Call of Duty WWII drawing this evening* (details below):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...iveaway-is-open-enter-now.202061/post-3769234

*Kreij Holiday 2017 PC and holiday gifts *(some available worldwide)- Drawing before the end of the weekend (details below):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2017)

Opt in for a gift for my friends kid. He always stares at my hardware when he's here.

#1
#2


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2017)

fritoking said:


> If you'd like that 480 gb Kingston SSD I won in the last contest you are welcome to it...I have not used it yet.



I just want to say thanks for not being 'that guy' and reselling a prize you didn't end up using. Hopefully my old SSD finds a permanent home this go around.


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Opt in for a gift for my friends kid. He always stairs at my hardware when he's here.


Pick up to 2 from the list, can also opt in for the game


----------



## fritoking (Dec 16, 2017)

theonedub said:


> I just want to say thanks for not being 'that guy' and reselling a prize you didn't end up using. Hopefully my old SSD finds a permanent home this go around.


I wouldn't do that. I intended to build a PC and had some issues that prevented it. I'd rather donate it again to someone here.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> Pick up to 2 from the list, can also opt in for the game


#1. And #2


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 16, 2017)

Maybe one of you guys knows, but I'm losing my mind here ,every time I try to install anything this computer tells me that administration or whatever has blocked this service through windows defender.?

Windows 10 pro is installed I don't know why it's doing this but I can't download chrome or do much of anything.

*I gave up on it for now, i was getting Screen punchingly Angry*  *  i did confirm win10 pro is installed, not some enterprise Ver, so i dont know. ill try to reinstall later on*


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2017)

*LAST CALL!!*

*The Call of Duty WWII game drawing will close in about 2 hours with the winner being announced shortly afterwards *(details below):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...iveaway-is-open-enter-now.202061/post-3769234

*Drawing for the Kreij Holiday 2017 PC and holiday gifts will occur in about 24 hours *(details below):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 16, 2017)

Come on!!!!! Come on!!!!! Papa needs a new pair of shoes!!!!!


----------



## fritoking (Dec 16, 2017)

Good luck to you all !


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 16, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Maybe one of you guys knows, but I'm losing my mind here ,every time I try to install anything this computer tells me that administration or whatever has blocked this service through windows defender.?
> 
> Windows 10 pro is installed I don't know why it's doing this but I can't download chrome or do much of anything.
> 
> *I gave up on it for now, i was getting Screen punchingly Angry*  *  i did confirm win10 pro is installed, not some enterprise Ver, so i dont know. ill try to reinstall later on*



You're not doing it right, you need to contact your support person for more info


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> You're not doing it right, you need to contact your support person for more info



Although it was working fine in the beginning ,the drive I was using as a bootable install media died or corrupted during the installation process, which has to be what caused the problem or contributed to it.

The wife Picked up a couple drives from Wallyworld on her way home from work ,and it's working great now.  I'm installing the Nvidia drivers for that sweet a$$ 780 TI currently

Heres some shots of a few color variations


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2017)

*And the Call of Duty WWII winner is.......*

*@RealNeil *

*Congrats!!! PM incoming  *

*Stay tuned for the PC and Holiday gift winners- to be announced tomorrow evening *


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh man!  Thanks a lot!

EDIT: How cool! 
I've already activated it on Steam and it's downloading.
I appreciate this game folks!
Also, I saw the pics of the build in that awesome case! That thing is amazing to behold.
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2017)

Awesome win @RealNeil !!!!! Congrats man!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Although it was working fine in the beginning ,the drive I was using as a bootable install media died or corrupted during the installation process, which has to be what caused the problem or contributed to it.
> 
> The wife Picked up a couple drives from Wallyworld on her way home from work ,and it's working great now.  I'm installing the Nvidia drivers for that sweet a$$ 780 TI currently



Wallyworld.....?

You talking about Walmart? My mom used to call it Wallyworld when I was young. She'd say we're going to Wallyworld and then there we'd be, outside the local Walmart.

Walmart carries hard drives? I haven't set foot in a Walmart for literally 20 years now.....how times have changed.....and now I mad myself feel old.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Wallyworld.....?



yes walmart. thumb drives, HDD's, just about anything....Laptops, routers, modems, the list goes on...

we didnt have a walmart in my area until recently, 2000 something. never set foot into one until i was in my 30's.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 17, 2017)

two things may happened

starting with the fcu the generic smart screen warning was merged with WD application guard

second for whatever reason currently there is a bug circulating that if you have secure boot enabled it throws that error on pretty much anything not signed my mircosoft corp

the quick fix is to disable secure boot in the interim

make sure the key is for PRO and not PRO S pro S is NOT pro S will not allow you to install or run ANYTHING not from the windows store*

baring any of that I would suspect either the image or the machine is compromised

**this issue can also occur if you skip installing the product key during setup using FCU install media you could try using the original creators media and then upgrading


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> two things may happened
> 
> starting with the fcu the generic smart screen warning was merged with WD application guard
> 
> ...



You're correct, secure boot can cause it. From what i read on m$ forums,it's an unknown bug ,Microsoft doesn't have an answer as to why it occurs specifically ,or what causes it to occur. I looked pretty deeply into it last night ,but oddly, secure boot was not enabled on that computer.

I next had to verify that it was indeed pro ,and not some enterprise key. which  I confirmed after installation of the operating system that it was indeed running windows 10 pro standard.

The funny thing is I went through policy editor and disabled everything and it still wouldn't quit. So that made me decide to try a complete reinstall, which is when I discovered what I THINK was causing the problem. the install media itself had somehow corrupted it was fine before the install but afterwards it was no longer  recognizable, it was just as if it was no longer there.  I tried it on a couple different computers and none of them even recognize that a USB drive and been installed. I'm not certain this is the cause ,but I was using microSD in a USB adapter ,maybe that's it because it corrupted both attempts at using an SDcard (two separate cards)

So my wife grabbed a few USB drives, I created another bootable windows 10 install media, it installed normally, and now everything's fine.



Actually, better than fine, it runs great now.






The only thing I'm not a big fan of ,is if the computer is turned on its side or on its back ,the water loop gets a lot of bubbles ,and it takes time to work them out through the pump ,so it makes a loud gurgling sound until it does.at least I think it's bubbles, that's what it sounds like to me


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2017)

*ENDING SOON- WILL DO A LAST CALL POST A COUPLE OF HOURS BEFORE THE DRAWINGS BUT DON'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE!!!*

*Kreij Holiday 2017 PC and holiday gifts *(some available worldwide)- *Drawing this evening *(details below):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2017)

@theonedub 

Entering for the Holiday Build for myself because.. RGB 

Also in for Prize #1

I pretty much have everything else to make that a full build.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 17, 2017)

I am entering for the PC build for a friend of my who has 1 computer for 5 boys.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


>



hmmm, that 780 Ti *always* ran at 1.1 ghz in my system


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> hmmm, that 780 Ti *always* ran at 1.1 ghz in my system



The Core? It may be due to settings & or software not being entirely installed.  At the point when I took that screen I didn't even have direct X installed so I could run the GPUZ render engine  test. I dont know for sure tho.

base clock on that model shows 1006Mhz  maybe you have a default OC, or other setting enabled?
the effective memory clock on the 780ti is 7000Mhz, divided by 4= 1750, so based on factory ratings, it is spot on in those pics.

i am curious as to that GPU's performace, im might drop it in my PC to see how it compares to my GPU.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 17, 2017)

the 780ti is about equal to a 970
depending on the workload it can trade blows with the 980
tons of power and heat tho because kepler


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2017)

its a really nice looking card. great HS, and Shroud. Built nicely, without a bunch of cheap parts.

I'll tell you one thing that impressed me about this GPU. I have disassembled ,cleaned ,and fixed a great deal of video cards in my time spanning many years, &  I was really impressed when I disassembled this one that all the thermal pads were in beautiful shape ,not a single one of them came off and they maintained their integrity after all these years beautifully. It's very clear they use top-of-the-line pads instead of crappy ones that you're finding some gpus

Good Luck to everyone that entered the giveaway


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2017)

*LAST CALL!!*

*The Kreij Holiday 2017 PC and holiday gifts drawing will close in about 2 hours with the winner being announced shortly afterwards *(details below):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-111#post-3766440


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2017)

Good luck to everyone, I wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

Sorry, its not the drawing results yet


I must observe my "ritual" of not looking in the thread until the winner is drawn. So i wish you all good luck


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 18, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> the 780ti is about equal to a 970
> depending on the workload it can trade blows with the 980
> tons of power and heat tho because kepler



Actually, that 780 Ti outperforms reference 970 cards and is closer, if not equal to the reference GTX 980 cards. A regular 780 Ti is clocked at like 875 MHz, and outperforms the EVGA GTX 970 SC just barely according to TPU's review of the 970. This one is a EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC that's factory OC'ed to 1 GHz (although it always ran at 1.1 GHz in my 3930k system), and gives 6% more performance over the reference 780 Ti, putting it real close to 980 performance levels, if not right at. 

Only difference I can think of that may account for the OC difference between the two systems is I always had EVGA Precision installed with the 780 Ti. To be perfectly honest, I would have kept it longer if not for it only having 3 GB of VRAM. From comparing benchmark results, it's about equal to a GTX 1060 3 GB card in performance.

Anyways, it's a great card, that's only draw back is it's lack of VRAM by today's standards.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2017)

*and the winners are.......*

*Holiday Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo
@Jetster *

*Holiday Gift #2 - GTX 780 (PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition) 
@jboydgolfer *

*Holiday Gift #3- Kingston UV400 480GB SSD
@kenkickr *

*Holiday Gift #4- $50 Paypal gift
@lyndonguitar *

Drumroll.............................................................

*Kreij Holiday 2017 PC*
*@neatfeatguy *

*Congrats to the winners!!!! *

*Thanks again to everyone that helps to continue to keep these projects going!!! 
*


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 18, 2017)

Wasn't expecting to win so just wow everyone!! Thank you everybody!


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> *and the winners are.......*
> 
> *Holiday Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo
> @Jetster *
> ...




Yeah!  Congrats y'all!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 18, 2017)

the win level in this thread is Immeasurable
congrads!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2017)

WHAT?  I never won anything ever. This is awesome. Kid will be stoked


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2017)

Whaaaaa... AWESOME!! i cannot thank you guys enough for this awesome giveaway! this is a big help for me  TheRNG gods have smiled upon me once again


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

congratulations folks!
& thanks for my prize!
thanks for all your hard work @Norton its GREATLY appreciated 
& a Huge Thank You to ALL those who donated time, components, and gifts/donations....without all of You, this community wouldnt be what it is


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 18, 2017)

WINNER WINNER Computer dinnER WINNER!!!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> *and the winners are.......*
> 
> *Holiday Gift #1- H81/i3-4130 mini ITX combo
> @Jetster *
> ...



Fricking awesome! I'll pass along the news to my brother about the computer! You guys rock!

I still have two games I'll setup a give away for in the next couple of days.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

Jetster said:


> WHAT?  I never won anything ever. This is awesome. Kid will be stoked



nice, i didnt even know that was in the giveaway man, that kicks A$$


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah thanks @Norton and all the donators for keeping this thread going.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2017)

Grats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## laszlo (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats to winners and respect to all involved who keep this ongoing!


----------



## HD64G (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats winners! And merry Christmas to all!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

HD64G said:


> merry Christmas to all!


Merry Christmas to You too.

...


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## Hugis (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners! 
Merry Chrimbo and all that


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats to all of the other winners and thanks again for my game! 

Little did I know that when I first came to this site to complain/expose a member who cheated me on a parts deal, that I would quickly discover how tight this online community really is, and how knowledgeable many of you are concerning the questions that always crop up when you're doing builds. Your willingness to help other is stellar.
This is now my favorite place to be on the web, excepting a few spots where I'm a moderator.

I never knew kreij and I feel that I missed out on that. 
He must have been an outrageous friend to all of you. 
I find that I'm glad to know ~of~ him like I do, and sorry that we never got to know one another


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 18, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Congrats to all of the other winners and thanks again for my game!
> 
> Little did I know that when I first came to this site to complain/expose a member who cheated me on a parts deal, that I would quickly discover how tight this online community really is, and how knowledgeable many of you are concerning the questions that always crop up when you're doing builds. Your willingness to help other is stellar.
> This is now my favorite place to be on the web, excepting a few spots where I'm a moderator.
> ...


...


----------



## peche (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats to winners, special thanks to al people and logistic here, this is jut awesome,


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 18, 2017)

So... odd situation here... I was going to give away Dawn of War III. It was listed (as mystery gift) on the Kreij build giveaway. @neatfeatguy won the Kreij build, and HE was going to give away Dawn of War III too lol. What you want to do @neatfeatguy ? I'm guessing, judging by your giveaway games, you got them from the same place I did lol. So I'm not likely to have anything you don't already have. 

@Norton advice? Maybe give it to one of the other package winners?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> Fricking awesome! I'll pass along the news to my brother about the computer! You guys rock!
> 
> I still have two games I'll setup a give away for in the next couple of days.




so im leaving this pc as stock as i can. i used a local user account to install programs, etc, and to post this comment 






It runs pretty cool. I believe it was a maximum of 75 on the video card (maybe tweak the fan curve Slightly to bring that max down to around 68-71 if possible, i used Noctua TIM on it, & its clean enough to eat off of  ) and a maximum of 52 on the CPU.


below is the score i got with the same test, or almost the same....i think i had Vsnc enabled on mine  3600 with a 4790, GTX 970. so that PC is running pretty damn nice, since my 970 scores right around what a 980 stock does. i Hope that PC serves you well.

Edit
 Boot times on this thing are amazing by the way. I believe it's less than 10 seconds.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 18, 2017)

It's a good CPU/Mainboard/Memory combination. It ran well for me in the past.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

I was really impressed with how quickly it boots from shut down to desk top ,it was fast.  Of course I disable any unneeded crap at start up.  it's faster than my 850 Evo. But my systems running a 2 &1/2 year-old operating system with all the programs and junk you accumulate over that amount of time.


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> So... odd situation here... I was going to give away Dawn of War III. It was listed (as mystery gift) on the Kreij build giveaway. @neatfeatguy won the Kreij build, and HE was going to give away Dawn of War III too lol. What you want to do @neatfeatguy ? I'm guessing, judging by your giveaway games, you got them from the same place I did lol. So I'm not likely to have anything you don't already have.
> 
> @Norton advice? Maybe give it to one of the other package winners?


PM incoming shortly


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 18, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> So... odd situation here... I was going to give away Dawn of War III. It was listed (as mystery gift) on the Kreij build giveaway. @neatfeatguy won the Kreij build, and HE was going to give away Dawn of War III too lol. What you want to do @neatfeatguy ? I'm guessing, judging by your giveaway games, you got them from the same place I did lol. So I'm not likely to have anything you don't already have.
> 
> @Norton advice? Maybe give it to one of the other package winners?





Norton said:


> PM incoming shortly



I'll let you guys figure out how you want to handle it. The copy I have, along with Quantum Break, I'm holding a give away for them at here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-iii-give-away-for-steam.239786/#post-3770761

The PC is going to my brother and niece, he already has a copy of the games and I won't get around to playing them, so I'm passing them off to others that may.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 18, 2017)

Wait, what happened here?? I DIDN'T WIN!!??!!??  I demand a recount!! 

@neatfeatguy was busing in illegal voters!   

Congrats to all the winners and many thanks for all who contribute.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 18, 2017)

I DEMAND A SAMVICH


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 18, 2017)

I want a puppy


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I DEMAND A SAMVICH





RealNeil said:


> I want a puppy


Santa is on vacation... there's always next year


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 19, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I DEMAND A SAMVICH


PB&J - always a great go to classic sandwich!






RealNeil said:


> I want a puppy


Here are three:
*Cody* - he's 13, can't see and has arthritic hips. He sleeps a lot these days, but still wants to participate with his squeaky balls and whatever rough housing he can handle without getting hurt.





*Sadie* - she's about 3 and feisty as hell. She's a rescue husky - found wandering in Alabama, riddled with fleas. It took 3 flea baths get rid of them all. She constantly craves attention when she's not sleeping.





*Bailey - *she was the wife's shadow. She was a rescue dog as well, she weighed maybe 35 pounds when we rescued her (her healthy weight was 65 pounds). Her and Cody were best of friends and spent 9 years together. She, sadly, had spleen cancer and by the time it was found it was too late, the tumor ruptured and she had massive internal bleeding. She had to be put down on my birthday just over 2 years ago.





There, sandwich and puppy(ies) given!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 19, 2017)

mine are cuter then yours HA


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 19, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> I want a puppy


I want 1000 bitcoins


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 19, 2017)

I want boobies


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 28, 2017)

it occurred to me as i was preparing the PC for shipping that i hadnt posted any interior shots. 
i tried to keep it as clean as possible, the AIO has a Lot of odd cabling. but i did my bestliest. @neatfeatguy  soon bud, i apologize for the delay, i anticipate to ship it out this weekend at the latest


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 28, 2017)

You did a great job on that build.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 28, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I want boobies


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 28, 2017)

Professional PC wrap job! indistinguishable from any Prebuilt PC maker/retailer 







complete with instructions too, just like pro's






all jokes aside, it may look unsightly, but this method seems to be the closest method to guarantee that the recipient gets a undamaged PC.
*Also, You notice the addition of a "Self Destruct" switch on the front Bezel, in case of emergencies*


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Santa is on vacation... there's always next year



Speaking of. PM me when Santa is back I want to kickstart next year.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 31, 2017)

I have some more stuff to donate as well.


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Speaking of. PM me when Santa is back I want to kickstart next year.





RealNeil said:


> I have some more stuff to donate as well.


PM whenever you like, will likely setup another build for Spring and/or Mother's/Father's Day


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2018)

PC is on its way, I shipped it out on Saturday (the 30th), but there was no acceptance scan i think, becasue it showed only "a label has been created" until a few minutes ago (the 1st). maybe i dont understand usps shipping options, but i thought "2 day priority" meant it would arrive in 2 business days? i dont know, but now it says it will arrive on the 5th. im guessing it will be sooner than the 5th, but still more than 2 days.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> PC is on its way, I shipped it out on Saturday (the 30th), but there was no acceptance scan i think, becasue it showed only "a label has been created" until a few minutes ago (the 1st). maybe i dont understand usps shipping options, but i thought "2 day priority" meant it would arrive in 2 business days? i dont know, but now it says it will arrive on the 5th. im guessing it will be sooner than the 5th, but still more than 2 days.



I think that USPS doesn't guarantee 2 day delivery around the holidays. It always seems to take 4 to 6 days this time of the year.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2018)

Well @neatfeatguy  I have a little bit of bad news. I just found the remote control to the cases RGb lighting  that I was supposed to include in that box (and didn't) because it's sitting on my damn dining room table right now

I'll send it out ASAP.  I swear to god my memory gets worse every year.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 1, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Well @neatfeatguy  I have a little bit of bad news. I just found the remote control to the cases RGb lighting  that I was supposed to include in that box (and didn't) because it's sitting on my damn dining room table right now
> 
> I'll send it out ASAP.  I swear to god my memory gets worse every year.



No worries. My brother will swing around in a couple of weeks from now to pick up the computer. He's all thumbs when it comes to tech so when it arrives here I can make sure it's going without issues, he has zero faith in his ability to do anything other then plug the monitor into the GPU, plug in the keyboard/mouse and speakers. Just an example of how well he commands the power of all thumbs; he was trying to connect his steam link to the TV the other night so we could play a group game and for the life of him he had troubles getting the HDMI cable plugged in. He had me do it after a few minutes of fumbling around, I walked over, took the cable and plugged it in in less than 3 seconds.

So, I've got plenty of time to have it all checked over before he picks it up. Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 1, 2018)

Still getting a few thing together. Looks like another CPU, RAM, and Mainboard, this time Ryzen based.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 5, 2018)

Computer has arrived and came very well packed. Small issue of one of the fans having fell off the GPU, but should only be a minor task to fix.  It'll be something I'll attend to tomorrow once the computer and everything has had time to acclimate to the extreme weather change from being outside in negative temps to the warm 68 degrees inside. I've had the computer unpacked for about 30 minutes now, but I can still feel the cold air coming off it.

I'll post up some pics tomorrow sometime once things are up and running.

@jboydgolfer Awesome job with the build and packing. Nothing in the box was moving/shifting when I picked it up and carried it inside. If the fan is an issue, I'll shoot you a message and let you know.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2018)

Good to hear that you got it! 



neatfeatguy said:


> If the fan is an issue, I'll shoot you a message and let you know.


Keep me posted on this... will hunt up a replacement set if you need them


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 6, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Small issue of one of the fans having fell off the GPU, but should only be a minor task to fix.
> @jboydgolfer Awesome job with the build and packing. Nothing in the box was moving/shifting when I picked it up and carried it inside. If the fan is an issue, I'll shoot you a message and let you know.



@jboydgolfer Damn man, what'd you do to the 780ti? It was in pristine condition with all the original packaging when I sent it to you.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 6, 2018)

I got the computer up and going. I installed the hard drive - she wasn't recognized at first, so I verfied in BIOS it was being seen, rebooted and there she was. Easy enough.

Here are a couple of shots:










However, the 780Ti, the fan on it spins, but intermittently. I've attached a short video below.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 6, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> @jboydgolfer Damn man, what'd you do to the 780ti? It was in pristine condition with all the original packaging when I sent it to you.


Really man?


neatfeatguy said:


> I got the computer up and going. I installed the hard drive - she wasn't recognized at first, so I verfied in BIOS it was being seen, rebooted and there she was. Easy enough.
> 
> Here are a couple of shots:
> View attachment 95605
> ...


I'll get some replacements. ill contiue the matter at hand with you in PM, it would be best i think.

i ordered 2 replacements, but they will be a while. i placed the order on amazon shortly ago, ill keep lookign to see if i can find quicker delivered ones, if i can i will cancel the order , and order with the faster option.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 6, 2018)

It turned out well. I really like that case. In fact, I just bought one of them. 

I'm sure that the GPU issue will be handled in record time. 
You're in good hands with jboydgolfer.

Enjoy that PC, and congrats again!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 6, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> It turned out well. I really like that case. In fact, I just bought one of them.
> 
> I'm sure that the GPU issue will be handled in record time.
> You're in good hands with jboydgolfer.
> ...



It was a fun case to build in ,definitely. I've had the pleasure of building in many cases over my decades and I have to say this is one of the more fun ones. The remote controls a nice touch. i liked how it looked horizontal.....i dont think the case in its default state supports it properly IMO, but theres something there. stylish AF. theres decent room behind the bezel iirc (hint)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 6, 2018)

just messing with you @jboydgolfer 

It may have been doing that when I had it, can't really say either way. But if it did, I never noticed it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 6, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> just messing with you



well, you got me, i have to admit....my blood pressure went up about 25% upon reading that 

im awaiting approval from neatfeat regarding shipping details, then ill order a pair of new EVGA branded ones from the OEM maker


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 6, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I got the computer up and going. I installed the hard drive - she wasn't recognized at first, so I verfied in BIOS it was being seen, rebooted and there she was. Easy enough.
> 
> Here are a couple of shots:
> View attachment 95605
> ...



Nice build @jboydgolfer ... there's room for my couch in there.  Ok, maybe just a small puppy


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 7, 2018)

incidentally, these are the Fans i ordered  *(ebay, from China, so they take about 12 business days)*, for anyone who might have been curious, or possibly another person who may find themselves in a similar situation to NeatFeat. theyre pretty cheap, so its not as big of an issue as the wait is 

they seem to be the exact OEM fans EVGA uses. afaik, EVGA (as well as other AIB's) use Powerlogic fans. They are classed as 92mm, but are actually 87mm iirc.


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> for anyone who might have been curious, or possibly another person who may find themselves in a similar situation to NeatFeat. theyre pretty cheap, so its not as big of an issue as the wait is


Got a set myself from ebay to replace fans on an MSI GTX 980 and they were identical to the originals... minus the blade I broke ofc


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey! There are no RGB LEDs on them? What!?


----------



## [crs] (Feb 10, 2018)

lovely build, has most new cases been cloning the nzxt s340?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

[crs] said:


> lovely build, has most new cases been cloning the nzxt s340?



pretty close, i admit, but this model is as different as much as  it looks the same. Aside fro mthe fact that its higher quality, there are a few things they did differently. Admittedly, there is only So many designs that can be made totally original i always liked the 340's....when they first released i thought it was a sharp design...i forget who it was, but there was a thermaltake or coolermaster design that came out before the 340 that was almost the same design, but i think it lacked the PSU band/compartment, which is one of the most identifying features of that design type


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> incidentally, these are the Fans i ordered  *(ebay, from China, so they take about 12 business days)*, for anyone who might have been curious, or possibly another person who may find themselves in a similar situation to NeatFeat. theyre pretty cheap, so its not as big of an issue as the wait is
> 
> they seem to be the exact OEM fans EVGA uses. afaik, EVGA (as well as other AIB's) use Powerlogic fans. They are classed as 92mm, but are actually 87mm iirc.


Need to order some fans for a GTX 960 2GB I have folding 24/7 (one fan blade broke off)


----------



## [crs] (Feb 10, 2018)

Ive recently fallen in love with the Phanteks p300s and p400s cases, you recon they would be closer to your rosewill?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 10, 2018)

Currently building my next rig in a Enthoo Pro M SE, great case.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

[crs] said:


> you recon they would be closer to your rosewill?



me? i have no rosewill case.
that case was just the one i used when i built the PC for this giveaway. i didnt kee pit  im not familiar with those phanteks cases you mentioned, but i DO own a Phanteks Enthoo Pro-m, and i love it 

speaking of Clones, heres a raidmax i used for another Giveaway PC, that looks close to a 340













DarthBaggins said:


> Need to order some fans for a GTX 960 2GB I have folding 24/7 (one fan blade broke off)



did that model work for you??


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 10, 2018)

I still need to order some, was going to take the fan off and see if I can find a part number or something


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

DarthBaggins said:


> I still need to order some, was going to take the fan off and see if I can find a part number or something



which model is this GPU?(and who makes it) maybe i can help you find the part # without having to remove the 3 screws

it might be this model here, unless its a blower card ofc


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 10, 2018)

After a slew of help from @jboydgolfer (thanks for all the help!) we were able to get the fan issue on the GPU resolved. My brother, not being very tech savvy, got the new fans installed after some difficulty (not really, but for him it was) he has the computer up and running. 











So far, things are looking good. Both fans on the GPU are spinning without issues and idles at 22C. After a short bout of gaming the GPU hits around 58C with game settings maxed in Dying Light.

Everything looks awesome and appears to be running as they should be.

Awesome work everyone! Thanks again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> After a slew of help from @jboydgolfer (thanks for all the help!) we were able to get the fan issue on the GPU resolved. My brother, not being very tech savvy, got the new fans installed after some difficulty (not really, but for him it was) he has the computer up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm glad it got worked out in the end, I'm just sorry it took so long.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 10, 2018)

I love the colors on the fans, among the best I have seem on fans.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

yotano211 said:


> I love the colors on the fans, among the best I have seem on fans.



Theyre pretty intricate in regards to their lighting option. Both colors and patterns can be selected/customized via the remote control that comes with that case...its an impressive case, especially for one so readonably priced (not even taking into account  all the tempered glass on it). Very impressive imo


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> which model is this GPU?(and who makes it) maybe i can help you find the part # without having to remove the 3 screws
> 
> it might be this model here, unless its a blower card ofc


It's for a GTX 960 GAMING 100ME, that could possibly be the fan too lol
(Of course this GPU is in a rig at my mom's - that I gave her and is complete over-kill for her needs)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

DarthBaggins said:


> It's for a GTX 960 GAMING 100ME, that could possibly be the fan too lol


Msi? Green & black one?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 10, 2018)

Yup that one


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yup that one



Just to be safe I would recommend highly that you remove the video card from the computer, lay it on a flat surface with the fans pointing up and slowly rotate the blades with a flashlight pointing down onto them and you should see most likely three very small Phillips head screws. you can remove them ,and the fan will come loose, so you can easily check the sticker on the back of the fan hub to verify exactly what part number it is to  just to be safe.it's the best sure way to verify the exact part number instead of having to Google for a little while and hope it's right


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah I plan on removing the culprit either way, if the part number is close/matches the fan pictured then I will order some.  Double checking part numbers is a habit of mine from being a mechanic, don't like getting the wrong parts lol.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah I plan on removing the culprit either way, if the part number is close/matches the fan pictured then I will order some.  Double checking part numbers is a habit of mine from being a mechanic, don't like getting the wrong parts lol.




they will be here......


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2018)

Ok we should be moving this chat to a new thread or to PM now 

Look for a new Kreij Memorial project to startup in the Springtime


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 20, 2018)

I know the PCs given away here tend to be more in line with newer hardware, but.....

Curious - would anyone here be interested in a older/retro gaming PC in a give away here? I only ask because of folks posting in the "Who has TPU's oldest pc still in use for daily task?" thread and some of the hardware listed (in use or just sitting around) is rather impressive.

I have some old hardware that's just sitting in original boxes, collecting dust. I'm sure others out there have similar hardware and there has to be a good handful of people that would make use of a XP gaming machine, for example, or maybe something even older if the proper hardware is available.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I know the PCs given away here tend to be more in line with newer hardware, but.....
> 
> Curious - would anyone here be interested in a older/retro gaming PC in a give away here? I only ask because of folks posting in the "Who has TPU's oldest pc still in use for daily task?" thread and some of the hardware listed (in use or just sitting around) is rather impressive.
> 
> I have some old hardware that's just sitting in original boxes, collecting dust. I'm sure others out there have similar hardware and there has to be a good handful of people that would make use of a XP gaming machine, for example, or maybe something even older if the proper hardware is available.



Pm for u incoming.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I know the PCs given away here tend to be more in line with newer hardware, but.....
> 
> Curious - would anyone here be interested in a older/retro gaming PC in a give away here? I only ask because of folks posting in the "Who has TPU's oldest pc still in use for daily task?" thread and some of the hardware listed (in use or just sitting around) is rather impressive.
> 
> I have some old hardware that's just sitting in original boxes, collecting dust. I'm sure others out there have similar hardware and there has to be a good handful of people that would make use of a XP gaming machine, for example, or maybe something even older if the proper hardware is available.




I, for one, would be allllllllllllll over some old nostalgic hardware!!!!!!!!

I'm currently looking at putting a rig, well getting the proper hardware together for an original Windows 3.11 for work groups. That is when I got seriously into computers. It was pretty much due to the original Doom.

I ran a program that most will not ever remember; "out and back" to run some of the DOS games once 3.11 was a thing of the past and I was then running Windows 95....................Wow, god I miss those days.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> I'm currently looking at putting a rig, well getting the proper hardware together for an original Windows 3.11 for work groups.



My first ever pc was running Windows 3.11, still remember it like yesterday.  Had some great memories on it too, exiting Windows to the DOS/command prompt (or whatever it was called back then) to switch to the D: to a game.  Used to play Lemmings, Rebel Assault, and Sim City 2000 on that old rig.  Good times


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I have some old hardware that's just sitting in original boxes, collecting dust. I'm sure others out there have similar hardware and there has to be a good handful of people that would make use of a XP gaming machine, for example, or maybe something even older if the proper hardware is available.


Send me a PM to discuss- sounds like a good idea to setup a classic hardware giveaway here.

We'll be setting up *another build and giveaway starting next month *so keep a watch out for it  If anyone wants to help out before the official build announcement please PM me to discuss


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmm, it's April and should be getting closer to a challenge?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 12, 2018)

I know @Norton has been busy with life, but he expressed with me an interest in offering up a DIY retro build as part of the next giveaway that he's still working on getting setup as his free time allows. Hopefully he doesn't mind me posting this here since everything is not officially announced yet, but I thought I'd try to save him a little work. I've got a good bunch of hardware to put towards for making (what I think would constitute as) a high-end XP gaming machine and I thought I'd just post it up here. Here's what the DIY build would consist of:

*CPU*: Phenom II x4 940 (AM2+)
*MB*: ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
*RAM*: 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2
*GPU*: BFG GTX 280 & a flashed BFG GTX 285 (which is flashed with the 280 BIOS - GPU was faulty with the 285 BIOSes used on it, out of curiosity in an attempt to get it working, I tried putting the 280 BIOS on it and it worked) to run in SLI 
*Heatsink:* Zalman 9500A
*PSU: *CoolerMaster SilentPro 1000W
*Soundcard: *ASUS Xonar DG 5.1
(Pics of hardware can be seen under the spoiler at the end of this post)

I'm lacking a case, HDD and copy of XP - though I might have a XP Pro 32bit copy buried somewhere in my stuff.

Everything comes in original packaging except for the flashed GTX 285 - I used to have the GTX 280 box (285 was sent to me for a RMA), but my younger brother trashed the box after I lent him the card......that punk.

Everything when last tested 1.5-2 years ago was in working condition. I even found a link of the 3DMark Vantage for the flashed GTX 285 and one of the actual GTX 280 cards. You can see that both cards have a very similar graphics score.
Flashed GTX 285 card running as a 280 on 3DMark Vantage: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5389525 
Actual GTX 280 card under 3DMark Vantage: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5395691

I don't have a link for both cards in use under 3DMark Vantage, but I do have one of the actual system (listed above, except for the heatsink, I was probably using a Corsair H50) when I was using Vista in 3DMark 06: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/14466833



Spoiler



*CPU - *able to get this CPU on this MB up to 3.71GHz with proper cooling and high enough voltage of around 1.525 if memory serves me right)




*MB* (short 1 SATA cable). MB drivers only support XP and Vista OS. Stock, default settings in BIOS runs the voltage - if I remember correctly - on the CPU by .5V higher than needed if you plan on running the CPU at stock settings.




*RAM* - not sure about their OC potential. I kept the FSB and RAM async when overclocking so I didn't have to dink with the RAM voltage and timings.




*GPUs*
GTX 280 - I don't remember if I applied new TIM. Card was last tested 1/13/16 (https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5395691)




Flashed GTX 285 - Looks used and abused, but she works when last tested. Had new TIM applied before testing. Last tested 1/2/16 (https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5389525)




*Heatsink/fan - *was able to run this PII x4 940 at 3.4 or maybe 3.5 on this cooler




*PSU* - lacking power cable. Last tested and working early 2017.




*Soundcard*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I know @Norton has been busy with life, but he expressed with me an interest in offering up a DIY retro build as part of the next giveaway that he's still working on getting setup as his free time allows. Hopefully he doesn't mind me posting this here since everything is not officially announced yet, but I thought I'd try to save him a little work. I've got a good bunch of hardware to put towards for making (what I think would constitute as) a high-end XP gaming machine and I thought I'd just post it up here. Here's what the DIY build would consist of:
> 
> *CPU*: Phenom II x4 940 (AM2+)
> *MB*: ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
> ...



I have an old Lian Li v1200 case you can have for the build, if someone would be kind enough to cover shipping. It's been painted, but is still in good condition. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112089












it's in better condition than the pictures look. It just needs a good wipe down and blow out


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 12, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I have an old Lian Li v1200 case you can have for the build, if someone would be kind enough to cover shipping. It's been painted, but is still in good condition. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112089
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice case to offer up. Thank you.

We clearly still have all the details to work out, but I'm sure we could find help on getting the shipping costs covered as everything comes together. I'd offer to work on building the DIY retro system, but I really don't have spare room anywhere to set it all up. When my computers have any issues and I have to pull things apart I'm tying up the dining room table and also hogging up extra space with a card table.....just no spare room for me to do things really. Wife gets pissy about it if I'm tying up all the room when working on computers.....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Nice case to offer up. Thank you.
> 
> We clearly still have all the details to work out, but I'm sure we could find help on getting the shipping costs covered as everything comes together. I'd offer to work on building the DIY retro system, but I really don't have spare room anywhere to set it all up. When my computers have any issues and I have to pull things apart I'm tying up the dining room table and also hogging up extra space with a card table.....just no spare room for me to do things really. Wife gets pissy about it if I'm tying up all the room when working on computers.....



I have plenty of room here, send the internals to me and I'll assemble it and ship it to whoever gets it.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2018)

I, for one, would be all over entering for that awesome nostalgic build!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That would be a frigging hoot to mess with!!!!!!   

And, I KNOW I have an extra Windows XP key to anyone that wins this system. I'd be more than happy to donate that. 
I think I have an extra 250 gig or 320 gig SATA hard drive as well..............It's a 2.5" WD Scorpio Black and pretty sure it's a 250 gig. That would also go with this.


----------



## stinger608 (May 7, 2018)

ttt once again


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 25, 2018)

@Norton Once things get up and running for the next giveaway. I've got a Razer Kraken USB headset that I can contribute. They're practically new, only used them for 4-6 hours.

Everyone, have a good Memorial Day weekend with your friends and family!


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2018)

*THREAD UPDATE AND NEW PROJECT LAUNCH COMING TONIGHT- WATCH THIS THREAD FOR UPDATES AND DETAILS!!!*

**

*EDIT- postponed until Sunday due to site outage *


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2018)

It's so awesome to see this still moving forward after almost 4 years!!!!!!!!! 
This community is by far the finest in the world! 

And as always, a special thanks has to go out to our captain for all the dedication, hard work, and time that he has spent to make all of this possible. 

Also a huge thanks has to go out to all the members that donate parts and funds!!!! Without all of you this would not have been possible throughout the years!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2018)

Minor delay in project startup due to TPU going down today- launch will occur tomorrow

Note that tomorrow, June 10th, marks 4 years since Kreij's passing


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2018)

*Welcome to the* *Kreij Memorial Summer 2018 PC giveaway build and giveaway!*

*For those that don't know the story....
   Kreij was a great friend and moderator here at TPU who we lost to cancer on this date in 2014  We have been hosting PC builds and other giveaways, in his honor, in this thread since his passing. These builds and giveaways are supported solely by the generousity and kind hearts of fellow TPU members. Check the OP of this thread for links to the many past builds and giveaways we have done in Kreij's honor.*

*We already have a few items donated for the build. We need your help to finish the build and possibly a few more gifts....*


*Here's what we have so far (UPDATED 6/13):*

*- Motherboard- Asus Crosshair VI* donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Ryzen 1500X *donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR4 4000* donated by @Norton
*- SSD- PNY 240GB SSD donated by @T-Bob 
- HDD- 1TB WD Black *donated by @Norton & @rtwjunkie
*- Case- FSP CMT 520 RGB *donated by @sneekypeet
*- Cooler- FSP Windale 6 cooler donated by @RealNeil 
- PSU- EVGA 650 BQ donated by @flmatter 
- GPU- Gigabyte RX 570 (4GB) *donated by @Norton & @Lt_JWS
*- operating system- Windows 10 Pro* *donated by @stinger608 
- mouse- ASUS ROG Strix Evolve Aura RGB mouse donated by @rtwjunkie 
- keyboard- Corsair K55 RGB keyboard donated by @flmatter 
- headphones- Razer Kraken USB headset donated by @neatfeatguy 


Spoiler:  Games



- Lara Croft GO 
- Laser League 
- Mafia III 
- Mafia III: Sign of the Times 
- Outlast 2
- Dead Rising 4
- Kerbal Space Program 
more to come...


*
*What we still need:
- accessories, games, utilities, misc
- shipping assistance
- a couple more gifts (US, EU, etc...)- some items pending *

**** We will proceed with opening up the giveaway and the build log once the build specs are completed ****

*Want to help? 
Please post here or PM me with any items you would like to donate towards the build *

*AND we also have an Old School build going on (*with @neatfeatguy and @BarbaricSoul*) - will post updates on that build as it comes together*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2018)

@Norton , I have a small 60 GB SSD and I can cover the Windows 10. 

Shoot me a PM regarding these.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 11, 2018)

I found an AM4 Air Cooler that I can send.
It's an *FSP Windale-6 AC601*.

One thing about that board I sent. It will work with an AM3 cooler too.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> One thing about that board I sent. It will work with an AM3 cooler too.



If that's the case then I have a Hyper 212 LED that I can shoot to ya @Norton as well bro.


----------



## basco (Jun 11, 2018)

where do i look if i want to contribute to the old school build and what means a couple more gifts eu or us?
and if i send something is it to europe or to us?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for putting all this together again Norton...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 11, 2018)

Norton said:


> *AND we also have an Old School build going on (*with @neatfeatguy and @BarbaricSoul*) - will post updates on that build as it comes together*



So I guess I need to start to put this AMD x4 940/GTX 280 dual SLI rig together (I'll probably start that tonight, the parts have just been sitting in the box in the corner of my room since they arrived at my house)


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2018)

basco said:


> where do i look if i want to contribute to the old school build and what means a couple more gifts eu or us?
> and if i send something is it to europe or to us?


Forum generosity often exceeds the parts needed for the build and we're able to do a giveaway of some hardware and other items in addition to the build 

Where we give away those items depends on what area the donations come from and/or the amount of funds available to ship an item.

*Example-* if an EU member donates a graphics card we'll usually draw a winner from EU.

Check the links in the OP for past giveaways- we have done giveaways to many parts of the world in Kreij's honor! 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ne-10th-but-not-forgotten.202061/post-3122939


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 11, 2018)

basco said:


> where do i look if i want to contribute to the old school build



All the parts needed for the old school build have already been donated, but thank you anyways. @neatfeatguy has donated most the components aside from a HHD (500 gb Seagate 7200.12) and case (Lian Li V1000b) which I'm donating and a Windows XP key donated by @stinger608

System will be-

*CPU*: Phenom II x4 940 (AM2+)
*MB*: ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
*RAM*: 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2
*GPU*: BFG GTX 280 & a flashed BFG GTX 285 (which is flashed with the 280 BIOS - GPU was faulty with the 285 BIOSes used on it, out of curiosity in an attempt to get it working, I tried putting the 280 BIOS on it and it worked) to run in SLI
*Heatsink:* Zalman 9500A
*PSU: *CoolerMaster SilentPro 1000W
*Soundcard: *ASUS Xonar DG 5.1 
*HHD: *500 gb Seagate 7200.12 w/ Windows XP installed
*Case: *Lian Li V1000b


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 11, 2018)

Have a bunch of unused keys from humble bundle and fanatical I could throw in for extra goodies


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 11, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Welcome to the* *Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build and giveaway!*
> 
> *For those that don't know the story....
> Kreij was a great friend and moderator here at TPU who we lost to cancer on this date in 2014  We have been hosting PC builds and other giveaways, in his honor, in this thread since his passing. These builds and giveaways are supported solely by the generousity and kind hearts of fellow TPU members. Check the OP of this thread for links to the many past builds and giveaways we have done in Kreij's honor.*
> ...


Awesome to see this continuing so long!  I would like to donate the mouse.  PM incoming.


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2018)

@Norton Kreij was the best, alright. Always there when you needed him. Epic to see the memorial continue after so long. 

I don't have any computer bits to donate, so I'd like to donate to charity in his name. Do you have a particular one in mind, or shall I just pick one?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 11, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> If that's the case then I have a Hyper 212 LED that I can shoot to ya @Norton as well bro.



It's a dual mount board. An aftermarket  AM3 cooler fits too.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 11, 2018)

@Norton I can help with Win10 and a SSD.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 11, 2018)

One day when work isn't hectic, I want to build one of the memorial rigs. Hopefully soon.

I can donate $100, you can use it for parts or PP prize(s). Whatever works best.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone 

Will reply to the recent posts and PM's in a couple of hours when work is a little bit less "Monday" 

*UPDATE!!! ......*

*Here's what we have so far (UPDATED 6/11):*

*- Motherboard- Asus Crosshair VI* donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Ryzen 1500X *donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR4 4000* donated by @Norton
*- SSD- pending
- HDD- 1TB WD Black *donated by @Norton & @rtwjunkie
*- Case- FSP CMT 520 RGB *donated by @sneekypeet
*- Cooler- FSP Windale 6 cooler donated by @RealNeil 
- PSU- EVGA 650 BQ donated by @flmatter 
- GPU- Gigabyte RX 570 (4GB) *donated by @Norton & @Lt_JWS
*- operating system- Windows 10 Pro* *donated by @stinger608 
- mouse- ASUS ROG Strix Evolve Aura RGB mouse donated by @rtwjunkie 
- keyboard- Corsair K55 RGB keyboard donated by @flmatter 
- headphones- Razer Kraken USB headset donated by @neatfeatguy *

*What we still need:
- accessories, games, utilities, misc
- shipping assistance
- a couple more gifts (US, EU, etc...)- some items pending *

**** We will proceed with opening up the giveaway and the build log once the build specs are completed ****

*Want to help? 
Please post here or PM me with any items you would like to donate towards the build *

*AND we also have an Old School build going on (*with @neatfeatguy and @BarbaricSoul*) - see this post for details:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ne-10th-but-not-forgotten.202061/post-3854260


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2018)

Norton said:


> Will reply to the recent posts and PM's in a couple of hours when work is a little bit less "Monday"


Oh gawd, my day was also like that, totally nonstop lol.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2018)

Build specs nearly completed- post(s) updated 

*What we still need:
 - accessories, games, utilities, misc
 - shipping assistance
 - a couple more gifts (US, EU, etc...)- some items pending *


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2018)

If I can spare any cash for a donation towards the build, I will do so


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Is there a Paypal account we can donate to?


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Is there a Paypal account we can donate to?


I'll give you mine.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 12, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'll give you mine.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2018)

I had to close my PayPal account last week. They helped themselves to $99.00 and wouldn't give it back.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Is there a Paypal account we can donate to?



id suggest you PM @Norton


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> id suggest you PM @Norton



Agreed, he's good with communication.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have anything better to do at the moment, so I'm going to nitpick on something minor.

@Norton Post# 2961


Norton said:


> *Welcome to the* *Kreij Memorial Summer 2017 PC giveaway build and giveaway!*



Need to change it to 2018. Unless....I'm from the future and everyone else is still in 2017....


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I don't have anything better to do at the moment, so I'm going to nitpick on something minor.
> 
> @Norton Post# 2961
> 
> ...



Fixed- Thanks! 

Will reply back to a few PM's and update the build specs, etc.. this evening


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2018)

*UPDATE!!!*

*Build is nearly complete... *

*Kreij Memorial Summer 2018 giveaway build*

*Here's what we have so far (UPDATED 6/13):*

*- Motherboard- Asus Crosshair VI* donated by @RealNeil
*- CPU- Ryzen 1500X *donated by @RealNeil
*- Ram- 2x4GB GSkill DDR4 4000* donated by @Norton
*- SSD- PNY 240GB SSD donated by @T-Bob 
- HDD- 1TB WD Black *donated by @Norton & @rtwjunkie
*- Case- FSP CMT 520 RGB *donated by @sneekypeet
*- Cooler- FSP Windale 6 cooler donated by @RealNeil 
- PSU- EVGA 650 BQ donated by @flmatter 
- GPU- Gigabyte RX 570 (4GB) *donated by @Norton & @Lt_JWS
*- operating system- Windows 10 Pro* *donated by @stinger608 
- mouse- ASUS ROG Strix Evolve Aura RGB mouse donated by @rtwjunkie 
- keyboard- Corsair K55 RGB keyboard donated by @flmatter 
- headphones- Razer Kraken USB headset donated by @neatfeatguy 


Spoiler:  Games



- Lara Croft GO 
- Laser League 
- Mafia III 
- Mafia III: Sign of the Times 
- Outlast 2
- Dead Rising 4
- Kerbal Space Program 
more to come...


*
*What we still need:
- accessories, games, utilities, misc
- shipping assistance
- a couple more gifts (US, EU, etc...)- some items pending *

**** We will proceed with opening up the giveaway(s) and the build log(s) once the build specs are completed ****

*Want to help? 
Please post here or PM me with any items you would like to donate towards the build *

*AND we also have an Old School build going on (*with @neatfeatguy and @BarbaricSoul*) - will post updates on that build as it comes together*

*Kreij Memorial 2018 Old School giveaway build*

Specs:

*CPU *Phenom II x4 940 (AM2+)
*MB*: ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
*RAM*: 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2
*GPU*: BFG GTX 280 & a flashed BFG GTX 285 (flashed with the 280 BIOS) in SLI
*Heatsink:* Zalman 9500A
*PSU: *CoolerMaster SilentPro 1000W
*Soundcard: *ASUS Xonar DG 5.1
*HHD: *500 gb Seagate 7200.12 w/ Windows XP installed
*Case: *Lian Li V1000b


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 23, 2018)

Friendly bump up to remind folks things are in motion and to take a look at what the current giveaway has in store!


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 8, 2018)

le-Bump!


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2018)

New project and giveaway startup is overdue.... my fault 

Update/Startup within the next 24-48 hrs


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 13, 2018)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2018)

I have these keys to gift, @Norton


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 19, 2018)

Keeping this thread in the minds of folks, things are coming down the pipe!

I've got one, maybe two things I'll contribute to small item giveaways that folks could also have a chance at winning. I've got a new in box, ASUS USB-AC55 wifi adapter (not at home to snap an actual pic of mine, but found this image online of what the package looks like) that I am giving out - @Norton knows about it already.





I'm contemplating on also adding in the Google WiFi 3-pack for another giveaway item. It works well for just a basic wifi router, but doesn't handle what I need without causing me issues. If you are someone or know someone that just needs a solid and simple wifi router, it will work great. I can't use it because the software is very closed off and it causes problems with my needs: it doesn't allow my plex server to access the internet and it also has issues with connecting a hub/switch while being setup with its mesh wifi network. If you need or want great control over settings on the router or have a need for more than 1 wired connection, it's not for you. If you just want a good wifi router and solely rely on wifi, this would work great.

If there's interest in it, I can also offer it for a giveaway item.
(again, not at home, but this is what the box looks like)


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2018)

Any News? This thread has been idle for a couple weeks.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 1, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Any News? This thread has been idle for a couple weeks.



My guess is @Norton has been busy with personal life and work. Something like this giveaway gets pushed to the back burner at times, unfortunately. Hopefully all is well on everyone's end and things will eventually get back on track in due time. Though it never hurts to ask questions 

My main curiosity is if @BarbaricSoul had a chance to see about cobbling together the old school build.....it's been a nagging thought in my mind for a while now.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm sure that it will happen as soon as possible.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 2, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> My guess is @Norton
> 
> My main curiosity is if @BarbaricSoul had a chance to see about cobbling together the old school build.....it's been a nagging thought in my mind for a while now.



Honestly, I haven't done anything with it. It's just sitting here in boxes still waiting for our next giveaway.


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 16, 2018)

Time went slow, stopped.

That's a free bump for Kreij's memorial.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 16, 2018)

Knowing Norton and his dedication to this twice-yearly endeavor, there has to be a good reason for the wait. I don't mind at all.
Whatever it is, I understand and accept it.


----------



## qubit (Aug 16, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Knowing Norton and his dedication to this twice-yearly endeavor, there has to be a good reason for the wait. I don't mind at all.
> Whatever it is, I understand and accept it.


Norton hasn't logged in since 14th July, so that's at least part of the delay. I hope he's ok.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 16, 2018)

I hope that he's OK too.  He's a good guy.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 16, 2018)

Love goes out to Norton. And the guys in this thread. I've not donated parts for a while but next time I upgrade my PC, (maybe Zen 2 and maybe a 2080ti), I'll give up a 1700x and a 1080ti. 

But, that looks like it'll be well into 2019.


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

That'll be mighty kind of you @the54thvoid 

I've dropped Norton and Stinger a message as they've not been around much, hoping they are ok


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 9, 2019)

no bump since aug 18 ?O  HELL NO
UPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## flmatter (May 7, 2019)

check in bump


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (May 8, 2019)

I plan to get my server up and running soon to help the cause!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I plan to get my server up and running soon to help the cause!



If you need some more servers to get you in the top 10, I know a guy


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 8, 2019)

Cancer is a bitch.

Spoke with my dad the other day and he's been classified as having stage 2 colon cancer. He told me that my great grandpa died from colon cancer (which I didn't know) and I knew that my grandpa had a short bout with it in his late 60s (a good 25 years ago) which he was treated for and it never came back. He just celebrated his 95th birthday this past February 28th.

Dad said his doctor told him it's generally carried over in genetics. He said he was told to let me and his 3 other boys to expect to have it once they hit upwards of 50 or 60 years and to start screening at 40. Hopefully my older brother has been getting himself a PSA screening since he's almost 42 - he's alienated himself from the family for stupid ass reasons and no one has spoke to him for the past 2 years and when you try to contact him he basically tells you to F off.

Dad said his doctor is looking to move him to the front of a surgical list for a robotic surgery since he's in good overall health and a good candidate for it. Hopefully they can remove all the cancer this way before it spreads more. Here's hoping all goes well and that no chemo is needed.


----------



## slackin (May 9, 2019)

Couple of things: I can donate a nominal amount of money to pay for shipping for a winner.

And does the project run in Linux? I have a couple pc's I could put it on


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2019)

slackin said:


> And does the project run in Linux?


Yes it does.
EDIT: (there is a ton of information at https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=start that I recommend that you look through)
How?  (These links will make sure you're on TPU's team)





https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
https://join.worldcommunitygrid.org?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

After you've created an account, and assuming you're running one of the main Debian-based distributions,
Go to the software manager,
Search for BOINC and install
Launch BOINC 
Here's where my memory is rather poor, so I'll just point you to this.  Basically, you have to add the World Community Grid project, log into that project and the client will then run.  The same steps apply: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/
BOINC has lots of ways to configure it.  I don't like running a CPU at less than 100% utilization.  Running fewer than max threads is okay.
Hope that helps @slackin


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

Guys I was just wondering if I might propose a bit of a give away from myself?

As I've got a few extra servers laying about at the moment and the possibility of more to follow, would anyone be interested in something like that??  I could spec to a degree of some ram and such to get things off the ground but depending on what people would like to have, then they could let me know?  If this is ok, I'll see if I can get some pictures of the hardware in mind, post it up and we can go from there.

I can't really do a lot for people at the moment, but I thought at least this was something that might be of help rather than them being recycled and sold on or just sat in my conservatory just doing nothing at all..  I know they won't be the latest and greatest and they might be a little old in the hardware side of things but if anyone would be interested in me doing a give away, I'd be very happy to help out to such an amazing cause


----------



## phill (May 27, 2019)

Well guys, I would like to try and do something for this amazing forum and amazing cause that quite a number of us at TPU do every day    I'd like to start or do my own TPU Giveaway in memory for Kreij 

Now I haven't seen much of @Norton at all these past few months but he's still been crunching away regardless of whatever is going on with him (I hope you and the family ok man!!  ) so I've been helping a little and doing the reports on the FAH and WCG crunching that TPU do...  I hope with some success 

Since being back on TPU a lot more, more specifically when I got into IT back in September 2017, I've been extremely lucky with certain things and one of those things are hardware.

Back a few weeks or so, I posted a pic of all the servers I had managed to bring home (A few servers at home) as they have been taken out and set to go to the recycling heaven of PC Hardware..  I thought somehow I'd be able to use them so I brought them home..
Long story short, with this I'd like to do a giveaway with some of the units for now I've been so very lucky to have been allowed to bring back.  

Apologies in advance as these are not 28 core Xeon's that we see today, most of what I've had have been quad core and quad core with HT but I hoped it might be a bit of a start for a big giveaway.

Without further ado, here's the goodies ......





What I have here are 4 servers (for the moment) that I do not require or need, so I'd like to do something good with them and that's help with crunching for cancer or folding for cancer (to be honest, better off with a GPU for that really....) 
Over time I've lost family to cancer and friends and I'm sure many of us have had effects from cancer in some way, maybe not directly but it's effected you or family or friends in ways..  So now's your chance to do a little something about it 

As you can hopefully read from my rather poor handwriting, there's the specs of the servers, as I said nothing amazing but it'll crunch maybe not as fast or as efficiency as a lot of kit now will do but it will still work which is more important in my book.
When I first started in IT I was able to bring some kit home and I've learnt a lot from it, so with the few here, I'd like for someone else to learn a bit from it as well and hopefully crunch away too 



Spoiler: Server tweaks and upgrades!!



With the servers, they have had little to not much in them, so with a few bits and pieces I've rescued and had, I've been able to give them a little bit of an upgrade and hopefully make them a little more usable for people    I've managed to get a few spares for some R710 servers (2U monsters - maybe another giveaway?? ) as below -





And with a bit of spare RAM I've got...





As you can see from the sticks on the top, only 1Gb, so they had to go 

For the Fans, Heatsinks and HD cages required - see below
Heatsink ( https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dell-Pow...265263?hash=item3b2dc9b8ef:g:SVkAAOSwUPpckl9B )





Fan ( https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dell-Pow...405063?hash=item4b635a3b87:g:ZyoAAOSwrdlcqh75 )





HD Cage - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Dell...841806?hash=item3aeff3e58e:g:FqUAAOSw49lZt3Xh

I'll confirm with a pic and a part code 



So here's the 4 specs here 

1 - 
HP DL380 G7 - No CPUs yet (I'll try and put something in), 24Gb of ram (6 x 2Gb sticks of Samsung 10600 and 6 x 2Gb sticks of MT ram 10600 as well), comes with dual 460w PSUs, 6 fans, 2 heatsinks and 8 2.5" drive cages which will work with the raid card in the server - This is a 2U server, I've no rails for this if required (sorry )

2 - 
Dell R610 - 1 x Xeon E5520 (I'll see if I can find another one and heatsink), 24Gb of ram ( 6 x 2Gb sticks of Samsung 8500 and 6 x 2Gb sticks of Hynix 8500), comes with dual 717w Gold 80 plus PSUs, 5 fans, a single heatsink (as it's only a single CPU) and 2 2.5" cages which will work with the Perc raid card - I have a spare set of rails for this one

3 - 
Dell R610 - 1 x Xeon E5303 (again, I'll try to grab another and heatsink) 24Gb of ram 12 x 2Gb sticks of Samsung (I think didn't write it down!! ) comes with dual 717w PSUs (I'll confirm silver or gold standard), 5 fans, 1 heatsink (as it's only a single CPU) and 2 2.5" cages which will work with the Perc raid card - I have a spare set of rails for this one

4 - 
Dell R610 - E5620 (sadly only a single but I'll do my best) 24Gb of ram, 12 x 2Gb sticks of Samsung 10600 ram, comes with dual 717w PSUs (Silver 80 Plus) 5 fans, a single heatsink and 2 2.5" cages which will work with the Perc raid card - I have a spare set of rails for this one

Here's a pic of the insides of one of the R610's after the upgrade - 





I'm not sure how @Norton did this in the past but as these beasts are rather heavy, sadly I'm not sure if shipping them will be of much good (UK to US will possibly cost as much as flying a private jet across) and it will probably cost as much as the server is worth so, I'd like to offer these to anyone who would like one in the UK.  
I will be prepared to drive and meet within reason.  I do have a lot of driving to do when I do get chance to see my first daughter Isabelle, so if you would like to meet around Junction 9 on the M5 or up near around Telford ish (M54 or surrounding areas) we can discuss more in PM should you be interested 

Depending on how this give away goes, I do have a few more servers I'd love to give away (some of the beefier R710's) to anyone who would like them, all I ask of anyone wishing to have one is that they join or add this to their fleet for what they use for World Grid Community crunching for TPU...  If you only use it a few hours a day or run it 24/7 that would be down to you   I'm not wishing anyone to become bankrupt trying to run these things for the team!!  Your support is all I'm asking for 

So without any more typing and drivel coming out of me, I'll hand it over to anyone who's managed to get to the bottom of this post (hats off to you!!  ) and see how this giveaway goes....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 27, 2019)

that's really cool of you Phil


----------



## slackin (May 27, 2019)

phill said:


> Well guys, I would like to try and do something for this amazing forum and amazing cause that quite a number of us at TPU do every day    I'd like to start or do my own TPU Giveaway in memory for Kreij
> 
> Now I haven't seen much of @Norton at all these past few months but he's still been crunching away regardless of whatever is going on with him (I hope you and the family ok man!!  ) so I've been helping a little and doing the reports on the FAH and WCG crunching that TPU do...  I hope with some success
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one, building a server out of it and putting folding@home on it. I used to ship from uk to us and got pretty good rates, can you give an idea for the weight? I'll put up shipping costs for one of them(no matter who's getting it, within reason) and I'd also pay for my own shipping if ones coming my way.

Let me know the weight so I can see what prices I can get on shipping


----------



## phill (May 27, 2019)

If anyone would like one, as long as they are ok with paying for the shipping, I'll send them world wide if I can   Only thing is, I'm not sure where the heck I'm going to find a box big enough for them to fit in!!  I've no idea on the weight side of things, so I'll have to see if I can find a review or something and see if they mention how heavy they are in there..  I'll at least grab some dimensions for anyone who would like to consider having one of these


----------



## SamirD (Jun 9, 2019)

Just saw your other thread linking to this one.  So generous of you to load these up and send them out. 

For people that may be considering getting one of these--in dual cpu form they can be decently powerful even by modern standards and very stable:


			Intel Xeon E5620 @ 2.40GHz vs Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93GHz [cpubenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		


Downside is that they will suck some serious power at full load and be loud (it's a server after all), so remoteing into them makes a lot of sense if you can put them somewhere out of sight/mind like a basement.

The sas drives and cached controller on these will make you think you're using an ssd at times, but they're just hard drives.  Once you've tasted 15k dual ported sas of any size, all other hard drives seem slow by comparison. 

These guys are going to be heavy, especially the 2U units.  I know the Dell and HP technical guides will have the weight and possibly even shipping dimensions in them.  My older Dell 2950s are 50lbs without the drives and my HP DL380 G5 is about the same.  The 1Us are usually just as heavy depending on how many drives are in them.

Dimensions wise, they're about 30" deep and standard rack width and about 4" tall for a 2U.  The cool thing about them is that you can stack them and put stuff on them without fear because of their design and how heavy duty they are.  You could probably make a table out of one if you figured out how to give it legs, lol.  I literally have 2 of mine stacked on top of some milk crates--just be sure to leave enough space for the air coming in and out of the thing--they breathe like a marathon runner.  

Ram for these generations is approaching dirt cheap now--almost as low as $1/gb--which is even cheaper than the same generation desktop memory.  If they are like my Dell R410, they can also take desktop ecc modules, but not when mixed with registered modules--just one or the other type.

Anyways, I hope this helps someone who's on the fence get one.  They're really great machines that can be used for a great cause.


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you @SamirD  

Well they where from work and about to go to the big IT grave, so I thought I'll see if I can make use of them 

Sometimes the loudness isn't as bad as you think..  But having turned on all of the ones I have currently in my 22U rack, wow that was an experience!!  The air flow these bad boys can move will make your eyes water!!  They can seriously shift some massive amounts of it...    

The HD speeds of some of the drives I've tested, are bloody good.  Again I understand it's all in the cache but it doesn't get away from the fact it's still bloody quick   But again, if you will only use to load up Windows/Linux and then WCG, it doesn't really matter how fast they are 

I'll grab some sizes tomorrow, again, trying to figure out how to box them and send them over the pond, I'm unsure of, but I can always get a price to see if anyone would be interested.

All of these servers come with 24Gb (I've put in 12 x 2Gb kits) of ram, so it's all ready to go   I'll also fill it up with the cages I have here.  Some of the drives I've wiped have got SMART errors (for the SATA models anyways) but I've not got around to the SAS drives just yet.

If there's anything anyone would like to know, please just drop me a line   I'll always reply might take a while but I'll always reply


----------



## slackin (Jun 9, 2019)

Let me know, I'd be willing to pay for shipping for one for me and one for someone else


----------



## SamirD (Jun 9, 2019)

To give someone in the US an idea about shipping, I shipped a 1U Dell domestic US, and with my UPS discount it was about $45 usd.  I looked at ebay uk and looked at how much shipping was from there to the US on the r710 and varied from about £50-80.


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2019)

Apologies guys, I've been a little busy with Sophia today and cooking too, I'll see if I can get some numbers for anyone who's interested in them   Hopefully some R710's will be available shortly too, depending on how well these first few go


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 10, 2019)

Color me interested, I love playing with server hardware, and I have electricity included with rent, it would be easy for me to provide a home and let 'em crunch away.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2019)

Sad to say this, but my Facebook memories reminded me that today is the anniversary of his passing. Just putting it out there. I know I sorely miss this guy!


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope by doing this give away I know it might be for a sad reason, but hopefully there might be some good to come out of it


----------



## SamirD (Jun 11, 2019)

I never knew kreij and I probably even registered after his passing, but my mom passed away March 16, 2019 so loss is fresh with me.

I think it's always a mixed bag when you reflect on someone that's left us.  There's a lot of sweet memories that turn to loss when you miss the person.  But knowing that they're somehow in another place and missing you just as much--that they're not gone, nor is the connection you shared--somehow brings me comfort when I think about it that way.  I know my mom is in a much better place as she suffered from ALS the last 3 years of her life, and I saw it take her body and physical strength from her, and frustrate her.  And now she's free, and I somehow know (even though I can't explain how) that she's still somewhere, that she's not gone;  and that makes the loss easier to cope with, for me anyways.

An honoring someone's memory for me is one of those things that I think allows them to 'live on' in a way in our world because the memories live on.  No one is truly gone imo until the memories of them are gone.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 2, 2019)

I just stopped by to share some new, should anyone care for a follow up on my dad and his stage 2 colon cancer surgery.

Surgery was two Thursdays ago. No complications. 4 hours on the table. The surgery was scheduled to be about 2.5 hours, but due to the advanced nature of his cancer they did extra scrapings around many of the major organs and tissue to see how much the cancer has spread. All the testing had come back yesterday evening and he found out that the given 87% chance the cancer spread and how they had been prepping him for 4-7 years even after the surgery and possible chemo, there was 0 signs that the cancer spread at all and right now he's in the clear as being cancer free. So, yeah!

I haven't see @Norton  around for a bit so hopefully all is well with him.

Perhaps we can look into doing something for this occasion - perhaps if @BarbaricSoul finds time he might be able to piece together that retro PC build to see how it all works out and we could look into doing that for a giveaway. I know Norton generally heads things up here, but with his absence it would be nice to do something. Just an idea.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2019)

Glad to hear he is on the path to recovery


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> I just stopped by to share some new, should anyone care for a follow up on my dad and his stage 2 colon cancer surgery.
> 
> Surgery was two Thursdays ago. No complications. 4 hours on the table. The surgery was scheduled to be about 2.5 hours, but due to the advanced nature of his cancer they did extra scrapings around many of the major organs and tissue to see how much the cancer has spread. All the testing had come back yesterday evening and he found out that the given 87% chance the cancer spread and how they had been prepping him for 4-7 years even after the surgery and possible chemo, there was 0 signs that the cancer spread at all and right now he's in the clear as being cancer free. So, yeah!
> 
> ...



That's great news about your dad.

I'll put it together this weekend. It's just been sitting here collecting dust waiting for someone to organize a giveaway.


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Well guys, I would like to try and do something for this amazing forum and amazing cause that quite a number of us at TPU do every day    I'd like to start or do my own TPU Giveaway in memory for Kreij
> 
> Now I haven't seen much of @Norton at all these past few months but he's still been crunching away regardless of whatever is going on with him (I hope you and the family ok man!!  ) so I've been helping a little and doing the reports on the FAH and WCG crunching that TPU do...  I hope with some success
> 
> ...



I've not forgotten about this guys, I just need to try and get them weighed somehow to find out how much they'll be to post and figure out a way of sending them   Few life issues happening as always but I promise to get my arse in gear and get them sorted out before end of the month


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 3, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> I haven't see @Norton around for a bit so hopefully all is well with him.



Spoke with Norton today, he sounds as though he's doing well and said everyone should be hearing from him "hopefully" by the end of the week.

Was glad to hear about your father's test coming back positive.  We're dealing with cancer(yet again) here on the home front as well.  I'm afraid the prognosis isn't as positive.  Stage 4...spread from the back to the brain, lungs, liver, lymph nodes etc...

Since May of 2018...it's been nothing short of a living hell around here.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 3, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> Stage 4...spread from the back to the brain, lungs, liver, lymph nodes etc...


What kind of cancer is it?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 3, 2019)

Nodular melanoma.

Best,

LC


----------



## SamirD (Jul 3, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> Spoke with Norton today, he sounds as though he's doing well and said everyone should be hearing from him "hopefully" by the end of the week.
> 
> Was glad to hear about your father's test coming back positive.  We're dealing with cancer(yet again) here on the home front as well.  I'm afraid the prognosis isn't as positive.  Stage 4...spread from the back to the brain, lungs, liver, lymph nodes etc...
> 
> ...


Hugs to you and your family.   I've never met you, but I know the 'hell' you describe all too well.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> Spoke with Norton today, he sounds as though he's doing well and said everyone should be hearing from him "hopefully" by the end of the week.
> 
> Was glad to hear about your father's test coming back positive.  We're dealing with cancer(yet again) here on the home front as well.  I'm afraid the prognosis isn't as positive.  Stage 4...spread from the back to the brain, lungs, liver, lymph nodes etc...
> 
> ...



My thoughts are with you and everyone..  If there's anything we can do...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2019)

Just been trawling through my long abandoned photobucket account and found some words of wisdom from Uncle Kreij 

Wasnt worthy of a new thread being made so the best place was posting it here.






He loved everyone here - at least when it came to the regulars and folks who earned the long service badge. Finding this bought a tear to my eye and we werent even that close.

I cant remember the reason why i screenshot this in the first place.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just been trawling through my long abandoned photobucket account and found some words of wisdom from Uncle Kreij
> 
> Wasnt worthy of a new thread being made so the best place was posting it here.
> 
> ...


Nice double anecdote dude, it's surprised me a bit how it feels to me when someone you only know on a forum disappears, I mean I too didn't know him that well but felt like knew him better than I did ,.
There are others too.


----------



## SamirD (Jul 11, 2019)

I never knew him or even got to see his posts online as he was gone before I was active/registered, but judging by that post he seemed to be a very level-headed, good-natured, down-to-Earth, personable, and funny guy.   Too bad he's gone because the world needs more of his type.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2019)

I guess in some ways. peoples souls just digitally connect on an emotional level. Almost everybody knew who Kreij was and he put in a lot of time here. Though im sure if i suddenly coughed and died, nobody here apart from some of the folks in the UK clubhouse would really remember me in the same way... Maybe after 5 years of me being dead one of them might turn around and say "does anyone remember a guy called FreedomEclipse?? I havent seem him around for a long time" Or maybe i havent done enough as a member to be remembered in the same way.

The herding cats remark really made me smile though lol.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 12, 2019)

I remember back on General Non-sense when it just became a separate site Kreij held a contest...
The goal....Draw the best cat you can in Windows Paint with your eyes closed....Whatever one he liked best got a $50 Newegg Gift card.
I din't know him well but the time him and Danthebanjoman spent on GN was priceless.
The Humor....even when he initially knew he stayed focused on only being serious about helping.
I miss his articles on NextPowerup.
Great guy...
Gonna have a Ribeye and a beer in his name Saturday...LoL
I remember that post btw.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Gonna have a Ribeye and a beer in his name Saturday...LoL


Sounds like a challenge!  Pics required.  And no ice water shenanigans.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 12, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'll put it together this weekend. It's just been sitting here collecting dust waiting for someone to organize a giveaway.



just a heads up, didn't get a chance to mess with the "old school" build last weekend, will try this weekend.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2019)

I was just reading through these posts, Kreij, was an original, in the finest sense of the word. I have only met a handful of people I would even remotely compare to his greatness as a sincerely awesome human being.

I did not know him well, but it was impossible to ignore his presence. Without a doubt, the best 'Cat Herder' I have ever witnessed.

BTW, I miss him, in my own way. I am not ashamed to say, I get watery eyed thinking about him.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 31, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I did not know him well, but it was impossible to ignore his presence. Without a doubt, the best 'Cat Herder' I have ever witnessed.


I wish that I had known him. Simply because of posts like this. I know that I would've liked him and respected him too.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 31, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> I wish that I had known him.


From what everyone has said about Kreij it's a shame I didn't have the chance to get to know him like the long time members of TPU.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 31, 2019)

Although I'm not in TPUs WCG team, I'm pushing my own team and encouraging others to join mine, It's great IBM is putting the work to actual good use.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 31, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> I wish that I had known him. Simply because of posts like this. I know that I would've liked him and respected him too.


I had the pleasure to know him as well as anyone can be known on the interwebz, we became Mods together on the same day, we also became Senior Mods together 3 years later at the same time, it was a privilege to know him, I still have him on my follow list and cannot remove it, the kind words that everyone that knew him have spoken cannot even measure up to the human being he was and one of the only reasons I have stayed on is because of the memory of him, those that did know him well already know that this world is a lesser place without his presence...………. and I cannot think of many people outside of my closest friends and family I could say this about, more so as my knowledge of him was only in this virtual world..... I miss him too.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

Right guys, The server give away I have planned or had planned a few months ago (what a nightmare trying to track down boxes has become and being away with the fairies!!  Can I blame that on my now 9 month old??.....) is still going ahead 

I've finally managed to find some damn boxes for these things and I'm not sure whether or not they will be of any good as such, but I'm going to give them a go   I've ordered enough for the 3 1U servers and 1 for the 2U HP unit I have here.
I'd like to see how these boxes go and then when they've been delivered etc, see if I need to rethink or complain etc. but hopefully then it will be time to get rid of some more 2U kit...

For those that did message me, please accept my massive apologies for the delay and lack of anything happening...  Hopefully these boxes will be here soon enough and I can get the 1U's up and sorted as soon as I can.  
I've my eldest daughter this weekend, so it might not get much under way till middle of next week but I bloody hope that's not the case!!  Please PM me and we'll sort out the details when I get the boxes through


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2019)

Well guys I believe I might have something turning up tomorrow...  If that's the case...  A few servers might actually make it over to you before Christmas!!   

I've not received any PM's yet so if anyone would like one, please do put a message here and drop me a PM and we'll get it all sorted


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

Right, finally, I have something delivered and in my clutches for sending servers away to people!!  @Norton I hope this is ok!! 

So, I have ordered 2 x 1U boxes and 1 x 2U boxes and here they are...

    

So as these are part of a tester for sending these beasty servers away, I'd like you to see what I'm looking at getting rid of....



So as you can see (please excuse the poor excuse of a carpet, it's been in the conservatory since I've had the house and been through a lot...)
Anyways I digress...

I have a total of

3 x Dell R610 servers
1 x HP 380 Gen 7 server
3 x Dell R710 servers

for this Christmas Giveaway in memory to Kreij, there are a few requirements for these to be given away..
Original Link to the server specs


You'll need to be a member of our TPU Crunching Team or sign up with these servers* - WCG or FAH   (*If you're not a member, then I'd appreciate some cash towards these servers)  If you wish to donate anything more for having the server then that is up to you.
Wherever in the world you are, you'll need to pay for the postage and part contribution to the boxes I've purchased to help towards the costs
With having these servers as with any of the giveaways before hand, I'd appreciate at least 6 months contributions with the hardware before doing anything else with it.  Again, I don't expect 24/7 operation as these are older tech, they aren't going to be cheap to run, but it would be nice to see some usage from them
From me I will check these servers each before shipping them out to anyone who wishes to have one.  I will grab pictures and video to prove they work and I can send this on request.  I will also do my best to help with any support you require.  Just bare in mind I'm in the UK so, at times it might be slow to get a reply..  I will do my very best to protect the servers when sending away to anyone and will take photos of the process just in case we have any issues with them being delivered.  I hope that I can find a courier that won't throw them over a fence type thing....
If there's anything else I've missed I will update and add to a post 

For starters I will be giving the opportunity of the 3 R610's and the HP server at first to see just how things go and if the servers arrive in tact whenever they go to.

If anyone is interested in them, please put your names below and let me know.
I have had replies from a few people (I've tagged them in this post) so I will try to re-contact them and give them 24 to 48 hours to reply to let me know whether or not they are still interested in the hardware.  if not then I will update and let people see.   @Hugis @Durvelle27 @Solaris17 Here's the link to the original post I made about this a long time ago....

Happy crunching everyone   I hope this is a bit of a boost for Christmas to anyone and to this amazing cause


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m sti


phill said:


> Right, finally, I have something delivered and in my clutches for sending servers away to people!!  @Norton I hope this is ok!!
> 
> So, I have ordered 2 x 1U boxes and 1 x 2U boxes and here they are...
> 
> ...





phill said:


> Right, finally, I have something delivered and in my clutches for sending servers away to people!!  @Norton I hope this is ok!!
> 
> So, I have ordered 2 x 1U boxes and 1 x 2U boxes and here they are...
> 
> ...


im still interested


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome 

Did you have a preference as to which server you'd prefer @Durvelle27 ?


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi guys

Anyone who is seriously after a server or two, please get in touch   I'm needing to get rid of them out the rack and off my floor as soon as possible!!  I don't want to get them picked up for recycling if I can send them away to someone who will be able to make use of them, so please wherever you are in the UK/world, I can always try to ship it too you.  I'm not so impressed with the boxes I have but these things are built like a tank and won't get damaged easily for sure  

Until the end of January I'll keep them just for TPU members, then I'll advertise them anywhere just so I can get rid of them   Hopefully I'll hear from people soon!!


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone who is seriously after a server or two, please get in touch   I'm needing to get rid of them out the rack and off my floor as soon as possible!!  I don't want to get them picked up for recycling if I can send them away to someone who will be able to make use of them, so please wherever you are in the UK/world, I can always try to ship it too you.  I'm not so impressed with the boxes I have but these things are built like a tank and won't get damaged easily for sure
> 
> Until the end of January I'll keep them just for TPU members, then I'll advertise them anywhere just so I can get rid of them   Hopefully I'll hear from people soon!!


How much would it take to ship one across the pond?


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 9, 2020)

interesting, wpuld like to donating few of my junkies, wonder how to do so tho, becouse my home is far away heh
and yes f**k yourself cancer


----------



## SamirD (Jan 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Until the end of January I'll keep them just for TPU members, then I'll advertise them anywhere just so I can get rid of them  Hopefully I'll hear from people soon!!


Hopefully people here will take them, but if they don't, I know a place you can post them so that they will go local.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

Please let me know, the sooner they go the better for me!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

Papahyooie said:


> How much would it take to ship one across the pond?


Please click this link..... and hopefully it'll give you some idea   That was a quote for @Durvelle27


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 10, 2020)

phill said:


> Please click this link..... and hopefully it'll give you some idea  That was a quote for @Durvelle27



What CPUs are in them? Are they dual CPUs? RAM, etc? I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I've looked at a couple for sale locally, and there's a chance it'd be cheaper than shipping one lol, but they're single CPU. So if I'm going to buy a machine for crunching, and yours has dual CPU that'd be the better way to go. But if yours are single CPUs, I might as well just buy one locally and donate on it.


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2020)

Well I will say this.  The R610's (the 1U servers) have a single CPUs in as they only came that way but the extra RAM I have installed in each might make it simple enough for someone to have that way and upgrade 

With the 2U servers, all of these have dual CPUs, 24Gb of ram and everything there but hard drives.  They have the caddies that they came with (some only had 2 or 4, but some had all of them filled up) so if any of these are of use, then please do let me know  

I am pretty sure I will literally be getting rid of all but two of the R710's (I might even take it down to one...) but they are all fully loaded and ready to go, again with everything but drives installed in them.  If you'd like pics inside or actual specs, then I will of course get them all listed and then people can pick out or I could do a random thing, whatever, as long as they can go I don't much mind!!


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi @phill

I recently joined the team (registered an account on 1/9/20 but i can't find my nickname on the member list yet) and i am interested to get one of your servers (and willing to dedicate it for the techpowerup WCG crunching team permanently)

My most powerfull crunching machines are a DELL R440 (Intel Xeon silver 4108), a DELL R520 (Xeon E5-2403), and an older HP Workstation wx8600 ( dual xeon X5450).

I have some spare U's left in my  server bay at work , so if you provides the racking rails too, that would be awesome.

I live in France by the way.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey @blobster21  

Firstly, glad to have you on board   What is your WCG name, is it blobster21 as well or something different?  Sometimes it can take a little while to show up on the table of results but hopefully we will be able to see you there very soon 

Well, the question I have for you sir is simply, which server and how many?! lol  What I'm asking as I've mentioned above, is that the shipping costs for the servers are completely covered and then depending on the server sent (on specs) a donation of some description would be amazing   Reason for the donation on some of the kit, is that I have purchased a few pairs of CPUs for the servers to make them dual CPU and as well spent cash on extra fans and heatsinks as most of the kit I've had from my work place was single CPU which was a bit of a shame but still 

Most of the servers do come with caddies to fill up the server, some might have just two, some four (especially the 1U models) and then internally they might not have a full back plane so only a few bays on the front will be functional, but if it's only for WCG, you won't need 10Tb of storage, well I'm hoping not!! 

I'll see if I can go through all of the servers tomorrow that I'd like to get shipped out, I was hoping to get that done today but as my little girl has been ill, it's been mostly time with her and cuddles as she's been fast asleep on me on and off most of the day.  Then at least people can see what is in each of the servers and make a choice that way.  I believe for the 2U HP and the 3 1U R610's that's already done but I'll make sure in case that's not the case and my memory has turned even worse! 

If there's anything anyone needs to know about the servers, just ask away, I'm more than willing to advise or talk a bit about each of them


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 11, 2020)

> Firstly, glad to have you on board  What is your WCG name, is it blobster21 as well or something different? Sometimes it can take a little while to show up on the table of results but hopefully we will be able to see you there very soon



Yes indeed, i registered on WCG with the same nickname, in order to be easily identified 



> Well, the question I have for you sir is simply, which server and how many?! lol  What I'm asking as I've mentioned above, is that the shipping costs for the servers are completely covered and then depending on the server sent (on specs) a donation of some description would be amazing



Sounds fair enough ! ideally i would go as far as requesting 2 of them (whether they are 1U or 2U servers, the beefier the better of course) and hopefully the donation i have in mind would be perceived as acceptable from you (PM sent). I know the postage & packing won't be cheap but i'm prepared to hear anything 



> Most of the servers do come with caddies to fill up the server, some might have just two, some four (especially the 1U models) and then internally they might not have a full back plane so only a few bays on the front will be functional, but if it's only for WCG, you won't need 10Tb of storage, well I'm hoping not!!



I don't mind if the backplanes are not fully connected, since the baseline is just installing a capable O.S to run WCG, so i'm perfectly fine with it.



> I'll see if I can go through all of the servers tomorrow that I'd like to get shipped out, I was hoping to get that done today but as my little girl has been ill, it's been mostly time with her and cuddles as she's been fast asleep on me on and off most of the day.



Hopefully she will get better very soon !



> If there's anything anyone needs to know about the servers, just ask away, I'm more than willing to advise or talk a bit about each of them



i'm already familiar with the R5** / R6** / T7** line of products so my questions will be adressed when you post the detailed specs, on the other hand what could say about the HP servers, in order to get to know them better ?


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> Yes indeed, i registered on WCG with the same nickname, in order to be easily identified



Perfect, I'll see if I can find you   Makes it easier then to get tagging people when they hit a milestone etc.  Small thing but I like to mention people that pass them, seems only fair 



blobster21 said:


> Sounds fair enough ! ideally i would go as far as requesting 2 of them (whether they are 1U or 2U servers, the beefier the better of course) and hopefully the donation i have in mind would be perceived as acceptable from you (PM sent). I know the postage & packing won't be cheap but i'm prepared to hear anything



If I remember correctly, I believe all of the 2U servers have dual CPUs in them, some might be quad cores, but I think most are all hex..  Since I was wondering about power consumption on them as well, I've used the L5640's in most of them, these are 60w CPUs so even when there are 2 of them, 120w just on CPUs and as they are X58 based, it'll use a little more than normal anyways..  They aren't the most efficient but times have moved on a little bit since then 



blobster21 said:


> I don't mind if the backplanes are not fully connected, since the baseline is just installing a capable O.S to run WCG, so i'm perfectly fine with it.



Any of the servers will be fine with that then    Just depends if you prefer 2.5" models or 3.5" models 



blobster21 said:


> Hopefully she will get better very soon !



I hope so too, she is having a bit of a problem settling on her own at the moment, but that said, a cuddle for a few minutes and then a bit of time with her making sure she's not crying when she goes down and she's now again, out for the count 



blobster21 said:


> i'm already familiar with the R5** / R6** / T7** line of products so my questions will be adressed when you post the detailed specs, on the other hand what could say about the HP servers, in order to get to know them better ?


It's the first HP server from work and if I'm honest, I've not used it hardly at all lol  Same era of hardware, X58 based and dual CPUs   I did make sure that each server had at least 24Gb of ram, whether it was with 12 x 2Gb sticks or 6 x 4Gb sticks  

Obviously all servers will be without drives, I do have a few spares here which I'm more than willing to sell on (at a low price as again they have been well used..  I have professionally wiped the data from each and every drive so I have no issues handing some back out.     We can work out from there about costs 

I'll check PM's in a sec..


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Right everyone, just a bit of a dump and a thanks to everyone who got in touch about the servers 

I believe they have ALL been claimed so, I'm going to make sure that whoever has contact me will get a reply regarding my testing, pictures and video of them working and then I'll be getting them boxed and sent off  

If anyone hasn't got back in time to me, due to me wanting the servers rid by the end of this month, if I do get any more home with me, I'll put you on the next give away  

That said, if anyone changes their mind and doesn't want me to send them out, I'll post back here and in the other thread at the top of this page 

Thanks again


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2020)

So I thought a few pics of the giveaway might help things along here...  The hardware will be sent out in the first week in March due to shipping requirements..  So, here it all is  


   
   

There's been a total of 5 servers (complete with rails) that have been gifted off, 3 R610's and 2 R710's   Plus a few CPUs and some extra RAM that I had laying about just in case  

The person in question is @blobster21 (Fabrice) and he's been great with communication and has sent over the cash he wished to donate for the gifts.    It's been an amazing pleasure to have dealt with him and I hope that the servers make it over in one piece when I send them in a few weeks  

If anyone has any questions or wishes to comment below, please do


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 13, 2020)

When i first saw Phill's massive giveaway, and the pictures with the 16U server bay filled with R610/R710 i was like "wow, this guy is sooo lucky !!!

I took a chance and apparently i won the jackpot 

I can't wait to welcome those servers into their new home, and give them a noble purpose (crunching away )

Thank you for the awesome giveaway + all the time invested in communicating with me, documenting the servers, answering my questions for future CPU upgrade path, protecting and packing the goods as you did !!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> When i first saw Phill's massive giveaway, and the pictures with the 16U server bay filled with R610/R710 i was like "wow, this guy is sooo lucky !!!
> 
> I took a chance and apparently i won the jackpot
> 
> ...


Most welcome    I hope that they come through as they have been sent and since there's not drives in there, we should be fine   I hope! lol  

Come March, I will get them on route for you and advise from there.  If I can I'll get them booked in for a Monday, then when it's picked up, they should be with you in a few days


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 13, 2020)

That's brilliant !!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

Just a little update for everyone to see.....





@blobster21 ...........


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for the update Phill !

I'll be there in person to receive the servers if they are delivered either the 10th, the 11th or the 13th.
I can't wait to be there already !


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm the proud new owner of....5...greeeeat cardboards that crossed the channel without any obstacle !

There's barely any dents, all went very well !

It's been one hell to carry though 

Great job packing them all @phill


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 14, 2020)

Well Hello, my name's Dell "R710" Poweredge and i'm one of the 5 new servers which leaved  the UK to start a new life in France !

Phill (my former owner) packed me carefully and i traveled safely to destination.





My new owner carefully inspected me, and quickly proceeded to remove the extra 24GB PC3 10600R module, only to let the other 24GB in sparing mode.

Under my cover beat a dual Xeon E5620 @ 2,4Ghz





I will be recommissioned as a data crunching unit for team TechPowerUp! , along with my 4 other brothers (still in the cardboards)

My former owner has been kind enough to ship me with 2 Dell Constellation ES 500GB 7200RPM SAS drives, so i was ready to be brought to life OOTB !





I don't mind running Windows 2012R2, so that's the way it's gonna be until my new owner change its mind 





There : i'm already earning some credits for my new team :





Thanks for watching this post, keep on crunching datas for TechPowerUp! , and on behalf of my owner : take care and stay safe during those uncertain times.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

So glad you have them through @blobster21 and even more grateful to the couriers handling them that they have little to no damage on the boxes and more so that they will all work perfectly  

I hope all of them together, isn't going to be too noisy                 

Enjoy them all sir!!    Glad you had the extra RAMs and CPUs in there as well!!    Amazeballs!!


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 15, 2020)

phill said:


> I hope all of them together, isn't going to be too noisy



You know all too well how loud they can be when banded together !! 

Those pesky little R610 are breathing especially loudly when crunching @ 90% !

I've got to find some new earplugs or i will become either deaf / insane


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> You know all too well how loud they can be when banded together !!
> 
> Those pesky little R610 are breathing especially loudly when crunching @ 90% !
> 
> I've got to find some new earplugs or i will become either deaf / insane


If you had said I could have put some ear plugs in from work that we use just for that reason!!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 12, 2020)

Jeez, this really needs to come back to life!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, this really needs to come back to life!!!!!!!!



Norton has been afk with life.  I'm sure if someone else wants to push this forward, there would be no complaints.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2020)

I've got a 1700x with wraith cooler going free. If someone takes on the mantle.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 12, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm sure if someone else wants to push this forward, there would be no complaints.



I was hoping that @phill would continue this with some crunching contests.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I was hoping that @phill would continue this with some crunching contests.


Well about 10 minutes ago I did sign us up to a challenge and I've also created one for us as a team to get to 4 billion points before the end of the year!!  I think it seems quite doable considering we are nearly at 3.86 billion points....

If there's any suggestions, thoughts etc. for what we can do, please anyone and everyone shout out give us your ideas, we'll put something together


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2020)

phill said:


> Well about 10 minutes ago I did sign us up to a challenge and I've also created one for us as a team to get to 4 billion points before the end of the year!!  I think it seems quite doable considering we are nearly at 3.86 billion points....
> 
> If there's any suggestions, thoughts etc. for what we can do, please anyone and everyone shout out give us your ideas, we'll put something together


This on F@H or WCG? If the weather gets cooler to can load both Xeons with work.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 13, 2020)

I’ll join back in if this is for F@H. Although I’ve been playing the Witcher 3 in my time away from work. Might as well give the 3800X a workout.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

These challenges guys are on WCG   I've not done anything with FAH as yet (never knew I could if the truth be told!!


----------



## CjStaal (Oct 13, 2020)

Is this still going on? I have some gear to give away.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

It's always going on, I don't know what anyone is doing at the moment as the majority of you are over the pond and I'm stuck in the UK  

Would anyone like to volunteer to have kit delivered to their home and send it on from there if we were able to do a giveaway??


----------



## CjStaal (Oct 13, 2020)

phill said:


> It's always going on, I don't know what anyone is doing at the moment as the majority of you are over the pond and I'm stuck in the UK
> 
> Would anyone like to volunteer to have kit delivered to their home and send it on from there if we were able to do a giveaway??


Definitely not me lol. I don't want that responsibility. Life is busy enough as it


----------



## SamirD (Oct 13, 2020)

phill said:


> It's always going on, I don't know what anyone is doing at the moment as the majority of you are over the pond and I'm stuck in the UK
> 
> Would anyone like to volunteer to have kit delivered to their home and send it on from there if we were able to do a giveaway??


If the kit is easily shippable (can re-use the boxes, etc), I'll do it.  I have a UPS account with discounts too so shipping even heavy stuff here domestically won't be bad.     But I'll need to plan it out as I travel for work as well.

I lost my father last month due to covid.   He had just finished chemo for his colon cancer right before it hit him.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

SamirD said:


> If the kit is easily shippable (can re-use the boxes, etc), I'll do it.  I have a UPS account with discounts too so shipping even heavy stuff here domestically won't be bad.     But I'll need to plan it out as I travel for work as well.
> 
> I lost my father last month due to covid.   He had just finished chemo for his colon cancer right before it hit him.


I'm so sorry to hear it @SamirD


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 13, 2020)

SamirD said:


> I lost my father



Condolences, im sorry for your loss.


----------



## basco (Oct 13, 2020)

what "Kit" are we talking here?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 13, 2020)

basco said:


> what "Kit" are we talking here?



i think it is donated gear, likely some already donated, expected or planned to be donated, if its anything like the several i did over the past years

like this 


the54thvoid said:


> I've got a 1700x with wraith cooler going free. If someone takes on the mantle.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2020)

SamirD said:


> I lost my father last month due to covid.



Oh dammit bro, very sorry to hear this news!!!!!!
My deepest condolences to you and your family brother. 




jboydgolfer said:


> i think it is donated gear, likely some already donated, expected or planned to be donated, if its anything like the several i did over the past years



Yep, I'm sure that is what that meant. 

I might have a newer B350 AMD motherboard to donate in this if we can get this going again. 

Maybe a Thanksgiving giveaway. That would make it manageable before the Christmas holiday season?


----------



## stevorob (Oct 15, 2020)

I stay fairly busy and free time is a premium these days but I owe a bit to these giveaways as I have been the recipient a few times of some of this loot.

It got me started with wcg for sure when Norton donated an FX-8150/board/cooler/ram (that is still running) to me many years ago.

I’d be willing to help throw builds together or act as a staging point for the gear.  I have prime so we frequently have many spare boxes and air bags so shipping supplies are easily accessible


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

So sorry guys, I've been crazy busy with things at work and then coming home, I've hardly been able to check the forums for much other than posting up the daily scores and that takes a little while as well...  

If there's anything we can arrange for in the US or the UK or even both, then please don't let me get in the way for not being around and arrange it yourselves   I would love to do a giveaway with maybe some games or just cash towards something...

If anyone has some hardware they'd like to give away, please post what you have here and we can see if someone can take it in and then build it and then get it moving to the winner??  Would that be worth a go guys??


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

Well guys, I think it's time we had a give away or two so, here's a post starting this off..  If there's anyone over in the US (which sadly counts me out but I'm still going to try and help and put something together for this to happen) who'd like to host a few parts, maybe get a rig put together, then I'm all for it.

I know we have a massively amazing community when it comes to kindness and everything else, my first give away was done last year to @blobster21 who I hope is still enjoying the systems as we speak    I also have to get another sorted out (massive apologies @Solaris17 but I haven't forgotten you!!) to get sent off, so we might have a dual or triple give away depending on how lucky I can get with a few bits of kit I've got my eyes on for..   My best mate in the US is on the look out for me for a few things, so I'm hoping to make the most of it...

So... could anyone put their name forward for possibly helping with the build/collection of hardware or anything at this point?  We'd seriously like to do something not just for the team but for the community that built the team here at TPU  
Apologies for being a bit of a crap captain for this side of things, lets see if we can do something right and help out a few people whilst doing it


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2021)

I've got 6x4GB DDR3 ECC I'll throw in if it helps.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 7, 2021)

phill said:


> Well guys, I think it's time we had a give away or two so, here's a post starting this off..  If there's anyone over in the US (which sadly counts me out but I'm still going to try and help and put something together for this to happen) who'd like to host a few parts, maybe get a rig put together, then I'm all for it.
> 
> I know we have a massively amazing community when it comes to kindness and everything else, my first give away was done last year to @blobster21 who I hope is still enjoying the systems as we speak    I also have to get another sorted out (massive apologies @Solaris17 but I haven't forgotten you!!) to get sent off, so we might have a dual or triple give away depending on how lucky I can get with a few bits of kit I've got my eyes on for..   My best mate in the US is on the look out for me for a few things, so I'm hoping to make the most of it...
> 
> ...



I'll giveaway an EVGA Z390 Dark to Mr. Phill


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 7, 2021)

Oh hell, I may as well-

i7 3930k with Deep Cool Assassin heatsink
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition MB (only)
16 GB Corsair LPX DDR3 1600

plus I still have the retro gaming system consisting of the following-

CPU- AMD X4 940
Heatsink- Zalman 9500
MB- AsRock 780 SLI MB
RAM- 4 GB DDR2 800 (I think, would need to check)
GPU- GTX 280 SLI (one GTX 285 flashed to 280 BIOs, one GTX 280)
PSU- CM Silent ProM 1000 watt
Soundcard- ASUS Xonar DG
Case- Lian Li V1000 plus B
no HD included


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 7, 2021)

phill said:


> Well guys, I think it's time we had a give away or two so, here's a post starting this off..  If there's anyone over in the US (which sadly counts me out but I'm still going to try and help and put something together for this to happen) who'd like to host a few parts, maybe get a rig put together, then I'm all for it.
> 
> I know we have a massively amazing community when it comes to kindness and everything else, my first give away was done last year to @blobster21 who I hope is still enjoying the systems as we speak    I also have to get another sorted out (massive apologies @Solaris17 but I haven't forgotten you!!) to get sent off, so we might have a dual or triple give away depending on how lucky I can get with a few bits of kit I've got my eyes on for..   My best mate in the US is on the look out for me for a few things, so I'm hoping to make the most of it...
> 
> ...



I don't know that I've got much in the way of useful hardware to contribute, but am more than willing to be a builder and/or depot.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

Right guys and gals, if we where to do a give away, how would anyone like to suggest we do it?  Do we make sure we have a limited requirement for say, time served, points accrued?  Just wondering what we could possibly do to help this thread move along and whilst I understand it's difficult with certain things at the moment, if there's anything I can do, I'd like to make this happen.

Wondered about something like - 

1st place full rig or something close to
2nd place CPU motherboard or RAM or possibly all of them?
3rd place some form of a cash price maybe?  I dunno...
4th/5th Possibly some Steam credit or something??

What do people think??    Very interested to hear what others would like to see happen for this giveaway


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2021)

phill said:


> Right guys and gals, if we where to do a give away, how would anyone like to suggest we do it?  Do we make sure we have a limited requirement for say, time served, points accrued?  Just wondering what we could possibly do to help this thread move along and whilst I understand it's difficult with certain things at the moment, if there's anything I can do, I'd like to make this happen.
> 
> Wondered about something like -
> 
> ...


I would leave entry to 10+post member's and that's all, inspire people to get involved.
Love it Phil.


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2021)

Another thing that should be required is the person needs to be an active folder or cruncher for TPU. Otherwise you end up with people that just flood into the forums, get the required amount of posts and then they are never seen again. 

I think I'd make it more like a minimum of 50 posts.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2021)

I'd suggest to be fair, make it a global contest but delivery costs to be born by the winner if outside of the U.S.
This has precedent in the past when Norton was in the Captain's chair.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Another thing that should be required is the person needs to be an active folder or cruncher for TPU. Otherwise you end up with people that just flood into the forums, get the required amount of posts and then they are never seen again.
> 
> I think I'd make it more like a minimum of 50 posts.


Na, just make it a requirement to have been a member for a year


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

Well guys, why don't we do something like this - 

Member has to be active for at least a year, minimum of a 100 posts, has to contribute to WCG/FAH or Rosetta for the team? 

I think for the moment we can make this US only really.  I don't know of many or any UK crunchers to be honest, if there are some around, maybe we could do a small give away for Steam or cash prize or something     What does anyone think?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 19, 2021)

I've got that Ryzen 1700X and wraith cooler available as a prize. I can post it stateside if required.


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I've got that Ryzen 1700X and wraith cooler available as a prize. I can post it stateside if required.


If there's a few of us over here @the54thvoid we might be able to do a give away here if we'd like to arrange it with the guys/gals in the UK?   What do you think?


Jetster said:


> So its a folding give away only? Not sure I understand this


I was checking with everyone about it being for member who contribute to the WCG team, FAH team or the Rosetta team    All the ones I basically update for the stats every day


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Well guys, why don't we do something like this -
> 
> Member has to be active for at least a year, minimum of a 100 posts, has to contribute to WCG/FAH or Rosetta for the team?
> 
> I think for the moment we can make this US only really.  I don't know of many or any UK crunchers to be honest, if there are some around, maybe we could do a small give away for Steam or cash prize or something     What does anyone think?



I'm not against the idea of having to contribute to WCG/FAH, per se, but there are folks out there on the forums that are active that don't fold/crunch and it would be kind of a shame to exclude the with that requirement.....

I've had people over the past 18 months that have had hard times asking about spare hardware because they've been out of work or had to take extended leave from work to take care of sick family members and lack the funds to replace broken stuff such as headsets, RAM, mouse and such. I've only been able to help a couple of people that reached out my way. I guess my point is, I'd hate to see a group of folks excluded simply because they don't partake in folding/crunching. Just my two cents.



phill said:


> Right guys and gals, if we where to do a give away, how would anyone like to suggest we do it?  Do we make sure we have a limited requirement for say, time served, points accrued?  Just wondering what we could possibly do to help this thread move along and whilst I understand it's difficult with certain things at the moment, if there's anything I can do, I'd like to make this happen.
> 
> Wondered about something like -
> 
> ...



Other times during giveaways folks have offered up games (key codes) and other peripheral devices that have been given out as runner up prizes and others even offered to help pitch in with $ to help cover costs of shipping. 



BarbaricSoul said:


> plus I still have the retro gaming system consisting of the following-
> 
> CPU- AMD X4 940
> Heatsink- Zalman 9500
> ...




Lastly, it would be nice if @BarbaricSoul had enough interest so he could piece together the retro gaming PC as a runner up system for anyone interested. Looks like the only thing needed would be a HDD to round the system out.


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm not against the idea of having to contribute to WCG/FAH, per se, but there are folks out there on the forums that are active that don't fold/crunch and it would be kind of a shame to exclude the with that requirement.....
> 
> I've had people over the past 18 months that have had hard times asking about spare hardware because they've been out of work or had to take extended leave from work to take care of sick family members and lack the funds to replace broken stuff such as headsets, RAM, mouse and such. I've only been able to help a couple of people that reached out my way. I guess my point is, I'd hate to see a group of folks excluded simply because they don't partake in folding/crunching. Just my two cents.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply which is why I asked the question and opinions of others    My word is soooooooo NOT the last say in what goes on   I'd like to make people happy, feel good and more so, do something good wherever I can 

I think we can do all of that as well, I don't see any issue with it at all, so thank you for the input and suggestion


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 20, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm not against the idea of having to contribute to WCG/FAH, per se, but there are folks out there on the forums that are active that don't fold/crunch and it would be kind of a shame to exclude the with that requirement.....
> 
> I've had people over the past 18 months that have had hard times asking about spare hardware because they've been out of work or had to take extended leave from work to take care of sick family members and lack the funds to replace broken stuff such as headsets, RAM, mouse and such. I've only been able to help a couple of people that reached out my way. I guess my point is, I'd hate to see a group of folks excluded simply because they don't partake in folding/crunching. Just my two cents.
> 
> ...



What counts as retro these days? That I might be able to mostly assemble. Except for case. Don't have any of those that I'd wish to curse anyone with.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What counts as retro these days? That I might be able to mostly assemble. Except for case. Don't have any of those that I'd wish to curse anyone with.



I'd think it would fall into a XP build - hardware that's ideal for XP. A system folks could run older games off of without issue.

I figured all the old hardware I was sitting on would be kind of a monster XP gaming rig. It would run Crysis very well (as a system could back in the day when Crysis came out). So, 3 years back @Norton was still kind of popping in and out of the forums and was trying to get another giveaway going in here, but I suppose personal life things didn't line up for him and it never took off. The idea then was to do a main PC giveaway and with the old hardware I had just sitting there was an idea to do a retro gaming build as well. I don't have the space in my place to build a PC - I have to take over the living room/dinning room area whenever I have to do something with just my own computer - so @BarbaricSoul offered to handle the build. I sent all the hardware to him (see list below), but since the last giveaway never got going he's just been sitting on the parts.

I know some people like the idea of having a system that could easily run older games. I personally have older games on physical media that I can still play. A couple of them have no work around to get functional on Windows 10, but they were able to be played on Windows 7 with some finagling of settings. Otherwise these games ran without issues on Vista and XP. Anyway, that was the idea. Some people showed interest in an older gaming system to run older games on, so that was whole plan. One main giveaway PC for more current hardware and the retro gaming PC.

Here's the hardware that @BarbaricSoul is still sitting on that I used to use for gaming back in the XP/Vista days:
CPU- AMD X4 940
Heatsink- Zalman 9500
MB- AsRock 780 SLI MB
RAM- 4 GB DDR2 800 (I think, would need to check)
GPU- GTX 280 SLI (one GTX 285 flashed to 280 BIOs, one GTX 280)
PSU- CM Silent ProM 1000 watt
Soundcard- ASUS Xonar DG
Case- Lian Li V1000 plus B
no HD included


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm not against the idea of having to contribute to WCG/FAH, per se, but there are folks out there on the forums that are active that don't fold/crunch and it would be kind of a shame to exclude the with that requirement.....
> 
> I've had people over the past 18 months that have had hard times asking about spare hardware because they've been out of work or had to take extended leave from work to take care of sick family members and lack the funds to replace broken stuff such as headsets, RAM, mouse and such. I've only been able to help a couple of people that reached out my way. I guess my point is, I'd hate to see a group of folks excluded simply because they don't partake in folding/crunching. Just my two cents.
> 
> ...



I have to strongly disagree with you regarding the WCG/FAH contribution requirement. I think WCG/FAH participation is part of the soul of the original project. I think we should keep as much of that intact as possible.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2021)

I've also got an MSI Z97 gaming mATX, i5-4690, and either 8 or 16 gigs of ram that can go towards this project.
The motherboard has an M.2 slot for hard drives as well.

Oh, and a huge BUMP!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> I've also got an MSI Z97 gaming mATX, i5-4690, and either 8 or 16 gigs of ram that can go towards this project.
> The motherboard has an NVME M.2 slot for hard drives as well.
> 
> Oh, and a huge BUMP!!!!


Actually takes NVME drives?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2021)

Probably not my MSI Z97 Guard pro has M2 Slot but its only for M2 SSD


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually takes NVME drives?





dorsetknob said:


> Probably not my MSI Z97 Guard pro has M2 Slot but its only for M2 SSD


Hell, I think you guys are right. Just the M.2 slot. Thanks. 

Edited that post to reflect that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2021)

Updated the title for you admirable people @stinger608 request, RIP Dean.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Updated the title for you admirable people @stinger608 request, RIP Dean.


 Thanks bro!!!!! 
Hard to believe that Dean has been gone so long.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Hell, I think you guys are right. Just the M.2 slot. Thanks.
> 
> Edited that post to reflect that.


You know... i gotta look into my dads 4770k system, it's got an m.2 slot i always thought was NVME but now i'm unsure.

I recall thinking it was 2x 3.0 NVME, but i has doubts now


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2021)

I am giving away a complete setup for this worthy cause, more to follow with pics and specs. RIP Dean, miss you bud.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 18, 2021)

bogmali said:


> I am giving away a complete setup for this worthy cause, more to follow with pics and specs. RIP Dean, miss you bud.


That's very generous, brother. If I wasn't doing a local "pay it forward" build locally, I'd match your donation. However, I'll be contributing some things to this great cause.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> That's very generous, brother. If I wasn't doing a local "pay it forward" build locally, I'd match your donation. However, I'll be contributing some things to this great cause.


Screw it. I've changed my mind. We can all do better. I'm going to match Bogmali's donation of a complete rig. Specs coming over the next couple of days. I do know it will be Ryzen apu based. Anyone else want to match or raise?


----------



## basco (Jul 22, 2021)

i would volunteer for the European side of putting together rigs and would pay small packages on my own and if some hardware is missing for a full system i would fill the spot with my HW.

thanks for All who are contributing to this awesome cause !


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm going to be sorting out a few PSUs that can go for this if that's ok?     Only 650w models but should be good enough for pretty much things


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2021)

Let's put this back to the top!!! 

Here is a memory for everyone.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2021)

That DOES bring back memories... wow it's been years since i've seen photobucket!

It weirds me out that TPU has been here long enough for lifetime members to be passing away. I feel old.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2021)

This has kind of gone on the way side once again. 

Are we still planning on going forward with this?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2021)

I'll let @phill decide on it, the rig that I am donating is waiting for a good home


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 13, 2021)

If I ever get a new gfx card, my RTX 2080ti will go to any WCG 'rewards' rig. But hell, I'm not holding my breath for that miracle to happen.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2021)

Phill is the father of 2 young children.  When he posts milestones and pies, it's often at 2 AM his time! Anyone else want to step up?

I know that I am incapable of running one of these.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> This has kind of gone on the way side once again.
> 
> Are we still planning on going forward with this?





bogmali said:


> I'll let @phill decide on it, the rig that I am donating is waiting for a good home


I'm honoured that people are waiting on me for things like this but seriously there's no need    If anyone here can arrange and donate something without me, then please do    Life sometimes gets in the way at the best of times and with being in different time zones and so on, things aren't really so easy to sort out there and then  

If we can introduce more crunchers to our team with word of mouth and giveaway's like this, I think any person signing up to a team like ours wouldn't find a better home  

I sadly never 'met' the gent that @stinger608 posted up, but I'm sure heck like most people on here would have had a great time getting to know and crunching with someone like him  


thebluebumblebee said:


> Phill is the father of 2 young children.  When he posts milestones and pies, it's often at 2 AM his time! Anyone else want to step up?
> 
> I know that I am incapable of running one of these.


Thank you @thebluebumblebee    I think some might call it being stupid or get a grip or arrange your time better but sometimes things no matter how hard you try always have a tendency to go sideways    I can remember countless times of having to put Sophia down at 2am then trying to update threads...  Never a good idea but the aftermath is damn funny   

Still, anyone willing to put anything up for donation, link it to this thread, get a list of names, lets give it a set amount of time for the competition to be open and lets get to it!!   If I can help, I will do my best to help!!   I think the last giveaway we did was the servers I was able to give to @blobster21    Was a little while ago, back in March 2020....  Here 'tis!!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm kind of bumping this thread, but also would like followers to take a look at this thread that @neatfeatguy posted yesterday:









						Looking for possible donations for a good cause - Sorry, event fell through and it's a no go
					

**UPDATE** 4/1/22 My friends have been working on trying to get things going again, but they've had troubles getting the venues that normally sponsored the rally, pre-covid, to back it again. Since they can't land enough sponsors to help cover costs of things, like they have in the past, they...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This is for a really great cause and I thought it might get more attention posting the TPU link here in this thread.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 15, 2022)

Never knew this guy but hella mad respect for everyone here. May him rest in peace.


----------



## qubit (Mar 15, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Never knew this guy but hella mad respect for everyone here. May him rest in peace.


Oh yeah, his passing was a massive loss to us all.

Always so kind and helpful to everyone, including me. I had many private conversations with him where he'd freely give me very good advice regarding TPU and life in general.

He also asked me once to help write his CV as he was applying for a job which I gladly did. Then he got sick with cancer and never made it. It was horrible to watch him fade away like that. RIP Kreij.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2022)

qubit said:


> Oh yeah, his passing was a massive loss to us all.
> 
> Always so kind and helpful to everyone, including me. I had many private conversations with him where he'd freely give me very good advice regarding TPU and life in general.
> 
> He also asked me once to help write his CV as he was applying for a job which I gladly did. Then he got sick with cancer and never made it. It was horrible to watch him fade away like that. RIP Kreij.


Feels so sad that here was a great guy who has died and I just don't remember him, probably just posted on different threads than me. Even being an atheist, may my prayers be with him.

I hope that we all stay safe and alive, I would miss ya guys if we would have a similar loss.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 2, 2022)

The event I was hoping to build a computer for to donate fell through, so if anyone wants to spearhead a PC giveaway here I could offer up the RTX 3050 as a GPU for the build.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2022)

You talked about some holiday giveaway's @phill . 

This would be the perfect thread to do that in and wake it back up once again!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

I should have put mine in with this one but yes we can do another for Christmas and getting this thread alive...

Anyone got any ideas for a give away or what we could give away??


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2022)

phill said:


> Anyone got any ideas for a give away or what we could give away??


What about the latest cod on Steam or Battle.net? I did something similar over a decade ago and it was quite popular.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

qubit said:


> What about the latest cod on Steam or Battle.net? I did something similar over a decade ago and it was quite popular.


I've got some Unreal codes here for the collection, I'd love to do something with them.  That said, I'd love to do a few GPUs to give away....  Some 2080's or 3060/3070 sort of cards...  For some of the members that are always crunching/folding etc. that don't seem to gain more than a few thousand points or even ten thousand points, I wonder if it would be worth it...  

I mean a complete 'random' give away would also be as good 

What's anyone's thoughts??


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2022)

phill said:


> I've got some Unreal codes here for the collection, I'd love to do something with them.  That said, I'd love to do a few GPUs to give away....  Some 2080's or 3060/3070 sort of cards...  For some of the members that are always crunching/folding etc. that don't seem to gain more than a few thousand points or even ten thousand points, I wonder if it would be worth it...
> 
> I mean a complete 'random' give away would also be as good
> 
> What's anyone's thoughts??



I think it's an amazing idea man!!!!!! 

Of course, you would have to pick the members that are eligible to win the video cards. 

And, shipping across the pond would be a bit of an issue. 

Maybe we could get some assistance with shipping if someone across the pond wins?


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> I think it's an amazing idea man!!!!!!
> 
> Of course, you would have to pick the members that are eligible to win the video cards.
> 
> ...


I was hoping to (funds allowing at this point) to try and do a UK and US giveaway, I don't know if someone over there would like to 'hold' the cash and then we could all agree on a card or something to 'giveaway' and then go from there?   I did see a fairly good CPU + RAM + motherboard combo over here, so I might message the guy and see what sort of price he'd be after with it all but mentioning its for a giveaway I would like to think it'll be cheaper! lol

Anyone's thoughts??


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2022)

@phill  I have 2 systems that I'm debating on which to donate (or might donate both). Going to check them to make sure they are operational and post some pics here.


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2022)

bogmali said:


> @phill  I have 2 systems that I'm debating on which to donate (or might donate both). Going to check them to make sure they are operational and post some pics here.


That is outstanding mate thank you    I think what I'd like to do is offer a chance for people donating the PC/s/hardware/s etc. to have some cash from the members to say thank you and to help out with the contributions, I think its only fair. 

I'll check in with the mods as well just to make sure this is alright, as I'd like to give back to our community but I'd like to make sure we aren't breaking any rules for W1zzard      It's a great site and I hope by doing these things that people are happy, appreciative and grateful should they win or even be considered.  I don't know of many places doing this, so I know TPU is a special place to be for such things. 

If anyone has anything they wish to donate etc. then please post it up in the thread.  I'm more than happy to send monies over to help buy any needed hardware for anyone who's not quite got a complete PC or something along the lines...  I don't wish to have the micky taken out of ANYONE who is also considering and wishing to be involved with this either. 

Does anyone have any objections or points or anything they'd like to raise for us doing this??  I'll do an email from WCG as well, so all of our members get it.  Is everyone OK with that??


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2022)

Cannot seem to find where (on here) I uploaded these pics but here they are for one build:


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2022)

Oh yeah, Nvidia FX580

Just using all AMD's trademarks and model numbers in one go, take that!

Coming soon: The AMD RTX Pentium MMX 2080 Super XXX


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2022)

The title says 7 years. It's been 8 now. No disrespect intended, just pointing it out.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The title says 7 years. It's been 8 now. No disrespect intended, just pointing it out.


Still seems like yesterday


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2022)

1freedude said:


> Still seems like yesterday


Yeah. Life is like that.


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The title says 7 years. It's been 8 now. No disrespect intended, just pointing it out.


I still remember when he used to give me great advice in pm. There was also that time he asked me to proofread his resume for a job he was going for. And now he's gone along with other people I knew, mostly due to cancer. Life is cruel like that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2022)

qubit said:


> I still remember when he used to give me great advice in pm. There was also that time he asked me to proofread his resume for a job he was going for. And now he's gone along with other people I knew, mostly due to cancer. Life is cruel like that.


True. What I remember of him is that he was friendly. Losing friends is not easy. Losing them too early is always pain.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 17, 2022)

Miss you buddy, such a kind soul. Love all the work you guys do to remember one of TPU's valued members from yesteryear. Which reminds me, must do another game giveaway soon.
Always smile when I fire up one of these games again, here's to you Dean


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2022)

UPDATE:  Decided to list the 2nd system.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 5, 2022)

@phill would like to award the two systems that I am offering and ship them within the next two weeks just in time for the holidays. If you could spearhead the process to raffle them with your preferred method


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

bogmali said:


> @phill would like to award the two systems that I am offering and ship them within the next two weeks just in time for the holidays. If you could spearhead the process to raffle them with your preferred method


No preferred method at all from me mate, what was done previously??   Is that an acceptable route to still use??


----------



## bogmali (Dec 5, 2022)

phill said:


> No preferred method at all from me mate, what was done previously??   Is that an acceptable route to still use??


Not sure how the others were processed but I'm certain whatever it is you have in mind would be acceptable  Also, I am only shipping to Continental US (CONUS) destinations due to cost.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2022)

@W1zzard has some randomised methods for forum contests, he can probably help out (he'd just need a list of entrants?)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2022)

just use random.org to pick a list position


----------



## 64K (Dec 6, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> just use random.org to pick a list position



I second that. It's simple to use. When I do giveaways I use it. I make a list of entrants and say random.org comes back with a 10 then I count down my list to the tenth entrant and they are the winner.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> just use random.org to pick a list position





64K said:


> I second that. It's simple to use. When I do giveaways I use it. I make a list of entrants and say random.org comes back with a 10 then I count down my list to the tenth entrant and they are the winner.



Yeppers, pretty sure that's how it's been done in the past as well. 

I think that @Norton used this method. 

A couple of times, another member would receive the separate parts and assemble a system, then send it out. 

However, as has been stated, @bogmali has 2 completed systems, so there is no need for someone to receive parts from various donors and do an assembly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> I think that @Norton used this method.


What happened to Norton? Haven't seen him in years..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What happened to Norton? Haven't seen him in years..


Life.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Life.


So much so that he doesn't chime in anymore?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So much so that he doesn't chime in anymore?


Yes.  Look at the top 2 crunchers on the (WCG) team.  Neither of them has the time that they'd like to dedicate to the team, so they stay away.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So much so that he doesn't chime in anymore?


From the last time I spoke to him yes.


----------



## qubit (Dec 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What happened to Norton? Haven't seen him in years..


I remember he helped me out with buying a graphics card off someone here many, many moons ago. Great member, really trustworthy, shame he's not around here anymore.

If he ever showed up again, I'm sure he'd get a big welcome back from us long timers who knew him.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So much so that he doesn't chime in anymore?


I think that he was overwhelmed with trying to run the crunching team, posting on the forums, and life, that he had to choose between his life/family that he left the site for some time. 

It would be nice if he would just stop in once in awhile and say "hey"


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2022)

We all get overwhelmed with life, even I've gone quiet for days/weeks as it gets in the way

Tis nice to have people pop in and say hello every now and then, this threads been good for a few old timers to pop up, as has general nonsense


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

bogmali said:


> Not sure how the others were processed but I'm certain whatever it is you have in mind would be acceptable  Also, I am only shipping to Continental US (CONUS) destinations due to cost.


Massive apologies everyone, I've been all over the place of late.  

If you wish to arrange things yourselves, that's perfectly fine with me.  Not wishing to bug anyone or to frustrate anyone either so if there's anything that you'd like me to do (send out mail to everyone in the team, I can do that!!) 

Apologies for being a not so good captain


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2022)

No problem. Yer heart's in the right place and you meant well so that's what matters.


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm hoping to have a few more bits and pieces to 'raffle'/give away so as soon as my mate can get 5 minutes to make sure it works, I'll post a few pics up and we can go from there    I'd like to hope we will have a few things to give away for Christmas/New Year, so I hope none will disappoint  

It's open to anyone active I think is the best way to do it??   I'll message out but will save that anyone actively crunching, will be able to put their name down    Has anyone got anything else to add?  Requirements etc.?  @bogmali anything from you sir about the two machines your going to be so amazingly offering as well??


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2022)

phill said:


> It's open to anyone active I think is the best way to do it??   I'll message out but will save that anyone actively crunching, will be able to put their name down    Has anyone got anything else to add?  Requirements etc.?  @bogmali anything from you sir about the two machines your going to be so amazingly offering as well??


With the 2 machines that I am donating, they will need to go to U.S. addresses due to costs. I will also swap a GTX-1060 in place of that Quadro FX-580.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2022)

bogmali said:


> I will also swap a GTX-1060 in place of that Quadro FX-580.


That's a nice swap!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

bogmali said:


> With the 2 machines that I am donating, they will need to go to U.S. addresses due to costs. I will also swap a GTX-1060 in place of that Quadro FX-580.


Can't blame you there, I've a few things that are over in the US I'll be giving away as soon as my mate gets in gear and can find the time to make sure things work ! lol

Maybe I will put out a message to everyone in the team and then if they come to us, maybe we can get a few more crunchers that way..  

Any rules from you Bogmali because of what your giving away I'm perfectly happy with because I didn't wish to have someone to win something and then just fall off the face of the earth..  Long standing members and contributors only I think??


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2022)

phill said:


> Any rules from you Bogmali because of what your giving away I'm perfectly happy with because I didn't wish to have someone to win something and then just fall off the face of the earth..  *Long standing members and contributors only I think??*


Yessir


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm out of the drawing, but let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

Hopefully a little message went out just for the whole team....  (copied it just in case so will put it here....  I hope it's OK!)


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 20, 2022)

Just received the email from Phil, so I thought I would pop in and say hi. I'm still crunching, but between work, home and medical issues, I've haven't had much time to visit the forums. I do miss interacting with Kreij and all the other old timers.


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

dhoshaw said:


> Just received the email from Phil, so I thought I would pop in and say hi. I'm still crunching, but between work, home and medical issues, I've haven't had much time to visit the forums. I do miss interacting with Kreij and all the other old timers.


You poor man, the message did go out to everyone then!!   

@Norton asked me to take over from him a while ago now, so I hope I've been at least half way decent for the team!   Real glad to hear your still crunching for us and I'm sorry to hear of the issues, life doesn't have throw things in your face at the wrong times I find!  

I'm not sure I'll class as an old timer, but feel free to pop back here anytime!!    I welcome anyone who has been crunching or someone new!   I'm pretty sure everyone would love to see a load of the other long term members posting along


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2022)

*Announcing another Kreij Memorial Giveaway - to celebrate the 2023 New Year!*

I've got components for a 12 thread crunching rig I'd like to see in a good home! @phill has given his blessing to list this here.

Due to shipping costs, _this is limited to the lower 48_... sorry to those outside the US  There is no cost to the winner for the items or shipping.

*What's in the giveaway:*

*EVGA X58 SLI3 Motherboard with I/O shield*
*Intel Xeon X5670 6 Core CPU*
*6GB of Patriot RAM (3x2GB)*
*XFX HD 6670 Video Card (VGI/DVI/HDMI out)*
How to enter? *Reply to this message* by the end of 2022, Dec 31, 2022! By 12:00 AM EASTERN TIME. The ONLY CATCH: You must have been on TPU for at least 3 months and have at least 20 posts.

A winner will be drawn at random, using https://www.random.org/lists/ - and announced on or after New Years day... depending on how hung over I am, and where I am.

This is intended to be used for WCG Crunching for Team TPU. Good luck!

Pics (oh and dig the non-UFEI BIOS!)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2022)

Beauty of a rig
Unrelated but a friend of mine from the LAN's down under passed away, the day after he borrowed some SLI bridges to make a tri SLI GTX 280 setup
We plan to finish that system in his name, overclock the shit out of it and then donate it - this thread gave me the idea to pass along to those closest to him


He's famous for overloading the power grid at a LAN once with his x58 dual 280 system back in those days, tripping fuses that killed half the systems sharing his power lines (thermaltake litepower PSU's, every last one of em that failed) and the power lines themselves started smoking/steaming in the rain.

We had a keyboard smashing event while emergency services arrived, good times.



(These might have been two seperate incidents, but as he was involved in both of them I'll just go with the fuzzy memories and say same day)


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2022)

Sooo good to see this thread and Kreij's memory live on.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2022)

Sasqui said:


> *Announcing another Kreij Memorial Giveaway - to celebrate the 2023 New Year!*
> 
> I've got components for a 12 thread crunching rig I'd like to see in a good home! @phill has given his blessing to list this here.
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice machine. I'd like to enter. However, please do be aware that I am currently very busy working on getting my house (which I've just recently purchased) in shape to move into, so I don't have a ton of spare time to set up computers. If I win, I'd like to set it up in my garage or shed and possibly take advantage of these ridiculous temperatures and have some fun overclocking. Maybe I can mount it directly to the wall?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2022)

Sasqui said:


> *Announcing another Kreij Memorial Giveaway - to celebrate the 2023 New Year!*
> 
> How to enter? *Reply to this message* by the end of 2022, Dec 31, 2022! By 12:00 AM EASTERN TIME. The ONLY CATCH: You must have been on TPU for at least 3 months and have at least 20 posts.
> 
> ...


Will go ahead and include the 2 rigs I have and draw a winner in this very same manner, same requirement, and on the same date. Good luck to all the participants.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2022)

bogmali said:


> Will go ahead and include the 2 rigs I have and draw a winner in this very same manner, same requirement, and on the same date. Good luck to all the participants.



Do you want to combine mine into the drawing as well? So far only one entrant!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2022)

Sasqui said:


> Do you want to combine mine into the drawing as well? So far only one entrant!


I certainly can or vice versa


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2022)

This is so awesome to see activity and giveaways once again...........And to have @Norton jump back on the forums and start to be active once again!!!!!

Don't count me in on these giveaways as I am currently "downsizing" and getting ready to move. I'll probably be out of my current residence by the end of January or first of Feb.


----------



## oldwalltree (Dec 27, 2022)

My power is cheap and i don't currently crunch but i can definitely start! Happy Holidays!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2022)

I am going to include the F@H folks on this.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 27, 2022)

@bogmali You want all my spare 1366 stuff and ram to add in on these builds? I have so many chips and some socket 2011 too.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2022)

Toothless said:


> @bogmali You want all my spare 1366 stuff and ram to add in on these builds? I have so many chips and some socket 2011 too.


List them and see if we have any takers


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

Great work and effort guys, apologies been a little hit and miss away from the forums, seem to be the norm for me of late...

If there's anything I can do


----------



## tussinman (Dec 29, 2022)

Sasqui said:


> How to enter? *Reply to this message* by the end of 2022, Dec 31, 2022! By 12:00 AM EASTERN TIME. The ONLY CATCH: You must have been on TPU for at least 3 months and have at least 20 post


Sign me up ! (looks like a fun project)


----------



## Arjai (Dec 29, 2022)

Sign me up!! I can certainly use it to crunch more !


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 29, 2022)

Arjai said:


> Sign me up!! I can certainly use it to crunch more !



There are two drawings, one by @bogmali (think that's a complete system) and one by me (pieces parts).


----------



## Arjai (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm in for @bogmali  's system. Thanks for reminding me @Sasqui


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2022)

Arjai said:


> I'm in for @bogami 's system. Thanks for reminding me @Sasqui


@bogmali .... FTFY


----------



## bogmali (Dec 30, 2022)

So far I have @hat @Arjai and @tussinman as participants, did I miss someone?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2022)

I'll enter for an American friend of mine who's getting married if i can, his fiancee could use it as her gaming PC
Last i heard he was still gaming on an x58 system himself


----------



## bogmali (Dec 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'll enter for an American friend of mine who's getting married if i can, his fiancee could use it as her gaming PC
> Last i heard he was still gaming on an x58 system himself


Got you


----------



## bogmali (Jan 1, 2023)

And here are the winners (Congratulations):

Rig 1
@Arjai 

Rig 2
@Mussels 

X58 Parts
@tussinman

@Arjai, @Mussels message me with your respective shipping address with a good contact # pls. Once both rigs are shipped, I will message you both with the tracking #'s.

@tussinman message @Sasqui for details about his giveaway

Again, congratulations to all winners, and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

Oh goddamn
I'll screenshot the ball-and-chained guys reaction

What's the hardware for rigs 2 & 3?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2023)

Mussels said:


> What's the hardware for rigs 2 & 3?


Rig 1 and 2 specs here


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

First american i was thinking of already upgraded, but if anyone remembers MM (forgot what it was short for) from the GN forums, she's in Texas and was planning on building a gaming PC for her kid Ezio

I'll inbox her details


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 2, 2023)

Mussels said:


> Oh goddamn
> I'll screenshot the ball-and-chained guys reaction
> 
> What's the hardware for rigs 2 & 3?



X58 parts (rig 3?) here: 









						A Memorial to Kreij - Gone 8 years but never forgotten- check out the latest build(s)
					

I'm out of the drawing, but let me know if I can help in any way.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Congrats @tussinman ! Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

Thanks, i just wasnt sure which was which since there was 3 systems listed (An x58, a xeon, and a 9900K?)


----------



## Arjai (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks @bogmali PM sent


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2023)

920
950 x2
x5570
x5675 x2
i5 2300
i3 2120
i5 6500
3930k or E5 1650 (IHS is scratched so can't read it)

I got a bunch of 2GB and some 4GB DDR3 goodies. Just need to find boxes unless someone local wants to nab them for this thread.


----------



## Mussels (Saturday at 4:41 AM)

Reminds me of my drawer of 1155 CPU's that i slowly spread out
Overclocking a 2500K in a little SFF box was a hilarious highlight of that week
(The kind that hides behind a monitor intended as a thin client)


----------



## 1freedude (Saturday at 1:59 PM)

Toothless said:


> 920
> 950 x2
> x5570
> x5675 x2
> ...


Regarding the ram...do you know if they have temp sensors?  The rig where i want use them will scream 8 fans if they don't.

Edited


----------



## Norton (Saturday at 4:13 PM)

1freedude said:


> Also, I'll buy the x5675s from you  Thanks for the edit


Take it to PM please- this isn't a B/S/T thread 

Not calling anyone out just trying to keep the thread clean from open discussion of buying/selling hardware

UPDATED - Thanks for the edit


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sunday at 3:09 AM)

Norton said:


> Take it to PM please- this isn't a B/S/T thread
> 
> Not calling anyone out just trying to keep the thread clean from open discussion of buying/selling hardware


I think Toothless was offering the above parts to the cause, in the same way as the give-away.


----------



## Norton (Sunday at 3:49 AM)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think Toothless was offering the above parts to the cause, in the same way as the give-away.


Thanks for quoting my post- saw the post I quoted was edited so I updated mine. Thanks @1freedude 

The offering is awesome and am sooo glad that this project's still going! 

it's just the posts that pop up with _I'll donate X just pay shipping_ or _I'll buy part X from you_ that cause some grief with the forum rules (ask a mod) and when it starts it tends to pop up more often.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sunday at 3:52 AM)

Norton said:


> it's just the posts that pop up with _I'll donate X just pay shipping_ or _I'll buy part X from you_ that cause some grief with the forum rules (ask a mod) and when it starts it tends to pop up more often.


Ah, fair enough. Let's do this,

@Toothless 
Get it touch with @phill and @bogmali in PM and see if they want to work something out to contribute to the cause.


----------



## Norton (Sunday at 3:59 AM)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, fair enough. Let's do this,
> 
> @Toothless
> Get it touch with @phill and @bogmali in PM and see if they want to work something out to contribute to the cause.


Not necessary- open discussion 100% cool and encouraged just the _paying/transaction_ aspect I'm referring to... and I'm likely guilty of doing that myself

On a thread related matter- I do have about 2/3 of the pieces for a giveaway build from before my hiatus. Will reintroduce that as soon as I get myself a little more organized here


----------



## Mussels (Yesterday at 5:17 AM)

I think this summarises everything nicely
The PC arrived, MM is setting it up now

KITTY






I dunno. Finding an ex-TPU member who's been bouncing around life with tough times as a single parent and giving them a still high spec gaming PC just sits really well with me.
I didn't know Kreij as well as you lot, but i'm damned sure he'd love this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Yesterday at 5:38 AM)

Mussels said:


> I didn't know Kreij as well as you lot, *but i'm damned sure he'd love this.*


You are right on that one.


----------



## Mussels (Today at 1:16 AM)

And of course the most important result: cat


----------



## Sasqui (Today at 2:15 AM)

Mussels said:


> And of course the most important result: cat
> 
> View attachment 278676View attachment 278677



The kitty is a fan... of fans   That's a fun build!


----------

